# Το κάπνισμα



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον συντάκτη του κειμένου και την Έλσα που μου το έστειλε.
[Ερμηνευτικό: στοκοποζέρι < στόκος (=μπουμπούνας) + ποζέρ (=δήθεν).]
Από το μπλογκ _Don't kiss the frog_.

κάπνισμα

Η συζήτηση για τα αντικαπνιστικά μέτρα οφείλεται σε δύο λόγους:
1) Οι συστηματικοί καπνιστές είναι βαριά εθισμένοι στη νικοτίνη.
2) Πολύ λίγοι συστηματικοί καπνιστές το παραδέχονται.

Το (1) εξηγεί όλη τη φασαρία. Το (2) εξηγεί την ηλιθιότητα των επιχειρημάτων που προβάλλονται από την πλευρά των καπνιστών. Η κεντρική ιδέα είναι ότι το κάπνισμα αποτελεί γούστο τους. Σα να τρώνε προσούτο με πεπόνι. Ωστόσο είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μην παρατηρήσει κάποιος ότι το να τρως προσούτο με πεπόνι έχει ορισμένες διαφορές από το να καπνίζεις. Για παράδειγμα αν περάσουν 3 ώρες χωρίς να φας προσούτο με πεπόνι, είναι λίγο απίθανο να σε πιάσουν ήπιος πονοκέφαλος και νύστα, να αποκτήσεις τα νεύρα του αιώνα, να τραβηχτείς στα 5 χιλιόμετρα που είναι το πλησιέστερο ανοιχτό μανάβικο/κρεοπωλείο και γενικά να συμπεριφερθείς σαν κακομαθημένο πλουσιοκόριτσο με εξαιρετικά βαρύ PMS.

Αγαπητέ συν-καπνιστή που με διαβάζεις, πρέπει να παραδεχτείς τα εξής:

1) Αν καπνίζεις περισσότερα από 5 τσιγάρα την ημέρα, κάθε μέρα, τότε *είσαι εξαρτημένος/η από τη νικοτίνη*. Οτιδήποτε σου αυξάνει τις περιόδους στέρησης είναι καταρχήν ξεβόλεμα, γι’ αυτό και γκρινιάζεις που δε θα επιτρέπεται να καπνίζεις για 8 ή 10 ώρες τη μέρα. Δεν είναι μόνο ψυχολογική η εξάρτηση (αν και δεν πρέπει να υποτιμάται, βλ. (4)). Δεν είναι γούστο σου (παρ’ όλο που ίσως ξεκίνησε έτσι). *Είναι μια βιολογικότατη, κανονική εξάρτηση, που διαφέρει από την ηρωίνη μόνο στην ένταση του συνδρόμου στέρησης και στην κοινωνική αποδοχή*. Δε με πιστεύεις; Δε σε πιστεύω ούτε εγώ εκτός αν μπορείς να σταματήσεις να καπνίζεις από ΤΩΡΑ μέχρι (ΤΩΡΑ+29 ώρες) χωρίς να μασήσεις ούτε ένα νύχι. Τέλος συζήτησης.

2) σα να μην έφτανε αυτό, έχεις αναπτύξει και *ανοχή στη νικοτίνη*. Θυμάσαι πώς βρώμαγε το πρώτο σου τσιγάρο; Θυμάσαι πόσες ώρες σου πήρε να ξεφορτωθείς τη γεύση; Θυμάσαι τη φαρυγγίτιδα την πρώτη μέρα που κάπνισες πάνω από 5 τσιγάρα; Τόσο ενοχλητικό παραμένει το τσιγάρο για αυτούς που δεν καπνίζουν. Απλώς ο οργανισμός σου έχει συνηθίσει: κάθε εθιστικό δηλητήριο που σέβεται τον εαυτό του ξαναγράφει πρώτα-πρώτα εκείνα τα “κυκλώματα” του εγκεφάλου που είναι υπεύθυνα να το αναγνωρίζουν σαν δηλητήριο. Τα ξαναγράφει ώστε να το αντιμετωπίζουν με τον ακριβώς αντίθετο τρόπο. Γι’ αυτό στις 20-36 ώρες στέρησης έχεις τα ίδια συμπτώματα που σου προκάλεσαν τα πρώτα τσιγάρα: πονοκέφαλο, πονόλαιμο, ξερό στόμα, ανακατωσούρα στην κοιλιά.

3) *είσαι γουρούνι.* Μπορούμε να το κουράσουμε με πολύπλοκες διατυπώσεις, όμως αν λάβουμε υπόψη όλες εκείνες τις φορές που κάπνισες πάνω από 10 τσιγάρα σε κλειστό χώρο μαζί με άλλους 50, όλες τις φορές που η παρέα έπρεπε να σε περιμένει 5 λεπτά να τελειώσεις το τσιγάρο, όλες τις φορές που πέταξες γόπα σε παραλία ή σε δρυμό, όλες τις φορές που θα μπορούσες να είχες βγει στο μπαλκόνι αλλά προτίμησες να αράξεις μέσα με τους μη καπνίζοντες για να μην κρυώνεις (ή να μην ξεβολευτείς), όλες τις φορές που απάντησες με αγένεια στην προτροπή να μην καπνίζεις, ε η απλή αλήθεια είναι ότι είσαι ένα γουρούνι. Του κερατά. Φυσικά ισχυρίζεσαι ότι “αν βλάπτω την υγεία των άλλων μπορώ να μην καπνίσω για όσες ώρες χρειάζεται”. Ναι ε; Και τότε γιατί γκρινιάζεις που θα απαγορευτεί το κάπνισμα σε κλειστούς χώρους με άλλους; Όσο “το κόβεις όποτε θες”, άλλο τόσο “μπορείς να μην καπνίσεις για όσες ώρες χρειάζεται”. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση δηλαδή μπορείς, αλλά ο κώλος σου το ξέρει τι θα τραβήξεις. Και άμα ανάβεις τσιγάρο στο μισό δευτερόλεπτο μετά τις “ώρες που χρειαζόταν”, δεν είναι και πολύ πειστικό το υπεράνω στυλάκι σου.

4) *είσαι και στοκοποζέρι*, γιατί έπεσες θύμα της μεγαλύτερης επιχείρησης προπαγάνδας που έγινε ποτέ (του μάρκετινγκ των καπνοβιομηχανιών και της συνακόλουθης υποκουλτούρας των χρηστών). Ο καπνιστής δεν είναι κουλ. Δε γίνεσαι ωραία γκόμενα άμα κρατάς ένα τσιγάρο. Κανένας δε χαίρεται να κοιτάει τα δόντια σου από ένα σημείο και μετά. Δεν είναι και πολύ σέξι οι χλέπες που ρίχνεις το πρωί. Το τσιγάρο δε χαλαρώνει ούτε αυξάνει την ικανότητα συγκέντρωσης (απλά θεραπεύει προσωρινά την ανικανότητα συγκέντρωσης και το άγχος που είναι τα πρώτα συμπτώματα της στέρησης[*]). Όλα τα θετικά σκηνικά με τα οποία έχεις συσχετίσει το τσιγάρο (σεξ, διασκέδαση, άραγμα, ωριμότητα κλπ) είναι είτε κατασκευασμένα από το μάρκετινγκ είτε χαραγμένα με παβλοφικό τρόπο στο μυαλό σου: Ακόμα και αν δεν είχες δει γύρω στις 7.200 ταινίες ή σειρές που οι πρωταγωνιστές ανάβουν τσιγάρο μετά το φίκι-φίκι, θα ήθελες να ανάψεις τσιγάρο μετά το φίκι-φίκι, γιατί έχει περάσει γύρω στη μία ώρα από το τελευταίο τσιγάρο και δεν πρόκειται να αισθανθείς κομπλέ αν δεν καπνίσεις. Ε, στις 5-10 φορές που θα το κάνεις αυτό, τα ερεθίσματα “έχω κάνει σεξ” και “καπνίζω” συσχετίζονται στο μυαλό σου σε μια multimedia εμπειρία. Επειδή το λέω με πολύπλοκες λέξεις δε σημαίνει ότι δεν πρόκειται για ένα από τα πιο ηλίθια είδη συμπεριφοράς σε ολόκληρο τον κλάδο της Ψυχολογίας. Ο Παβλόφ μελετούσε σκυλάκια, όχι γκουρού της καπνιστικής υποκουλτούρας. Κακώς.

Αν διαφωνείς με οποιοδήποτε από τα 1-4, πολύ απλά δε μπορεί να γίνει λογική συζήτηση πάνω στο θέμα.

———–
[*] η αλήθεια είναι ότι στους άντρες η νικοτίνη προκαλεί μια πολύ μικρή αύξηση της ικανότητας συγκέντρωσης. Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.​


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2009)

Ένα από τα σχόλια σ' αυτό το απολαυστικό κείμενο λέει:
Δε θα διαφωνήσω, αλλά πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το τσιγάρο είναι εθισμός. Κάθε περίοδο της ζωής μου κάπνιζα ή όχι, ανάλογα με τη δική μου βούληση. Και όποτε η βούλησή μου είπε τέρμα, το τερμάτισα χωρίς περικοπές. Και μιλάμε για καταστάσεις από 2 πακέτα την ημέρα, έως και 1 τσιγάρο το χρόνο. Τόσο ακραίες. Πιστεύω ότι “όλα στο μυαλό είναι”

Λέει ανοησίες. Αυτός ανήκει στο ευτυχές ποσοστό του πληθυσμού που προστατεύεται γονιδιακά από τον εθισμό στο τσιγάρο. Σ' αυτούς ανήκω και εγώ και αρκετά μέλη της οικογένειάς μου από την πλευρά της μητέρας μου. Κάπνισα για 10 χρόνια στη ζωή μου, όποτε τύχαινε κάπνιζα ολόκληρο πακέτο ή έμενα χωρίς να καπνίσω επί πολλές ώρες. Το έκοψα χωρίς να νιώσω στερητικό ούτε για ένα λεπτό.


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2009)

Καλό το κείμενο στην ουσία αν και δεν θεωρώ ότι οι χαρακτηρισμοί προσθέτουν (για την ακρίβεια, αφαιρούν πάρα πολύ). Όσο δίκιο κι αν έχεις, όταν καταφεύγεις σε αυτούς, γίνεσαι κακόγουστος και δημιουργείς και (εντελώς αχρείαστες) αντιπάθειες. Ακόμα κι αν είσαι ο ίδιος καπνιστής - γιατί δεν μιλάει σε πρώτο πρόσωπο αφού δηλώνει καπνιστής; 
Όσο για την απαγόρευση καθ' αυτή... περιμένετε να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Στην δυτική Ευρώπη, τα πράγματα αλλάζουν: στο Βερολίνο (κι από ό,τι μαθαίνω και σε άλλα σημεία της Γερμανίας) οι αντικαπνιστικοί νόμοι χαλάρωσαν σχεδόν αμέσως (όταν πήγα, διασκέδαζα σε μπαρ για καπνιστές, όπως και σε πάρα πολλά άλλα μπαρ και καφέ με χώρους καπνιστών). Επίσης, σε πολλά εστιατόρια, μετά τις 10 το βράδυ επιτρέπεται το κάπνισμα. Το ίδιο (για μπαρ και καφέ) ισχύει και στην Ισπανία - περιμένω update από Ολλανδία. Στην δε Γαλλία, τελευταία ενημέρωση που είχα ήταν για ...τεκέδες στο πίσω μέρος των παραδοσιακών καπνοπωλείων-καφενείων (δεν ξέρω τι έχει γίνει τελικά). Στο Λονδίνο, που μένουν αρκετοί στενοί μου φίλοι (καπνιστές και μη), μου λένε ότι είναι πολλοί οι καπνιστές που έχουν μειώσει στο μισό τις εξόδους και μαζεύονται σε σπίτια.
Αυτό θα κάνω εγώ τουλάχιστον. Απλώς δεν θα πηγαίνω σε μέρη που θα απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα - αφήστε που, στα πλαίσια της ελληνικής νοοτροπίας, προβλέπω ότι τα ποτά θα πάνε απ'ευθείας από τα 7-8 ευρώ που είναι τώρα, στα 12 για να καλυφθεί η χασούρα, αφού είμεθα έθνος καπνιστών. Ε, όχι, και κερατάς και δαρμένος, δεν το δέχομαι! 
Α και τώρα, αν κάποιος ανάβει τσιγάρο μετά το σεξ και αισθάνεται κάτι από αυτά που περιγράφει ο συντάκτης, ή είναι 16 ή έχει κολλήσει στα 16 και δεν του φταίει το τσιγάρο γι'αυτό ούτε η πλύση εγκεφάλου (η οποία φυσικά και υφίσταται, σε αμέτρητα πράγματα, μόνο να δει κανείς ποιος μας κυβερνάει, το καταλαβαίνει εύκολα). Τζίζας, σιγά μην φαντασιωνόμαστε και Χόλιγουντ επειδή ανάβουμε τσιγάρο - καπνιστές είμαστε, το ανάβουμε με ή χωρίς σεξ!!! (κυρίως με χωρίς... εκεί να δεις παφα-πουφα που πέφτει...) 

Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, δεν είμαι κατά της απαγόρευσης. Είμαι υπέρ της δημιουργίας μπαρ και καφέ για μη καπνιστές (όπως το Petit Fleur στο Κολωνάκι, μια χαρά ωραίο μαγαζί με σούπερ μουσική και γλυκά, δυστυχώς δεν θα ξαναπάω, αλλά πάει μια φίλη μου που δεν αντέχει τον καπνό). Αλλά, δεν μου αρέσει να μου επιβάλλουν να πάρω το ένα νόμιμο ναρκωτικό χωρίς τη συνοδεία του άλλου σε ένα μέρος όπου, πέρα του ότι τα σκας χοντρά, άμα θέλεις πας κι άμα θέλεις δεν πας. Μπαρ είναι, όχι εκκλησία.
Τέλος, να πω ότι θεωρώ μέγιστη ξεφτίλα την τοποθέτηση της ΓΣΕΕ επί του θέματος. Εδώ ο κόσμος χάνεται κι η Χάιδω χτενίζεται... σούπερ ο συνδικαλισμός στην Ελλάδα, μπράβο...


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 19, 2009)

_άμα θέλεις πας κι άμα θέλεις δεν πας_ έγραψε ο πιο πάνω λεξιλόγος, με του οποίου το κείμενο συμφωνώ σε γενικές γραμμές. Το ίδιο όμως έπρεπε να ισχύει και πριν απαγορευτεί το κάπνισμα (χίλιες και δέκα χιλιάδες φορές για μένα να γίνει και να εφαρμοστεί!) όταν εγώ που είμαι αντικαπνιστής και μη-καπνιστής ήθελα να πάω σε ένα μπαρ να ακούσω καλή μουσική και να διασκεδάσω και ήμουν υποχρεωμένος να ανέχομαι τον κάθε αναίσθητο που μου φυσούσε τον καπνό στη μούρη. Εμένα η επιλογή μου ποια ήταν; Να κάτσω σπίτι και να μην πάω σε μπαρ; Ή να πηγαίνω στα Starbuck's μήπως; Ή στα τρία τραπέζια που έδιναν στις καφετέριες για τους μη-καπνιστές και ακριβώς δίπλα ο τάδε ή ο δείνα θεριακλής κάπνιζε και φυσούσε τον καπνό πάνω μου; 
Εμένα ποιος μου τα έπλενε τα ρούχα που σκυλοβρομούσαν όταν γυρνούσα σπίτι; Ο καπνιστής μήπως; Εμένα ποιος αποφάσιζε για τον αέρα που ανέπνεα και για την τύχη των πνευμόνων μου; 
Σε τι διαφέρει δηλαδή ο αναίσθητος καπνιστής (υπάρχουν και κάποιοι ευαίσθητοι) από αυτόν που τρέχει στην εθνική και παρασέρνει και σκοτώνει μια οικογένεια από το αντίθετο ρεύμα; Για εκείνον δεν λέμε πολλές φορές, εντάξει, κάνε ό,τι θέλεις εσύ, αλλά μην πάρεις άλλους στο λαιμό σου; Εδώ ποια η διαφορά; Κάπνιζε όσο θέλεις σπίτι σου, λοιπόν, αλλά έξω που κυκλοφορώ κι εγώ, σεβάσου με και μη μου καθορίζεις το πού θα πάω και τι θα επιλέξω για τη ζωή μου. 
Και επειδή εδώ που ζούμε όλα έχουν παράθυρο, ήδη στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες αποφασίζει ο διευθυντής για το αν θα καπνίζουν ή όχι στη μονάδα ή στην υπηρεσία που διευθύνει, κάτι που σημαίνει ότι άνθρωποι σαν κι εμένα, αντί να πανηγυρίζουν για το νόμο, θα αναγκάζονται πλέον και με εντολή διευθυντή να ανέχονται την αρρώστια του άλλου! 
Και ποια μπαρ από το φόβο του κέρδους θα γίνουν μη-καπνιστών νομίζετε; Πολύ φοβάμαι πως όλα τα ωραία μέρη θα είναι καπνιζόντων και εμείς θα στριμωχνόμαστε σε όλα τα ξενέρωτα ή θα κάνουμε πάλι την καρδιά μας πέτρα και τα πνευμόνια μας λάστιχο για να βρούμε μια σπιθαμή αέρα πάνω από τον καπνό να αναπνεύσουμε στα μέρη που θα αναγκαζόμαστε να πηγαίνουμε.
Αν εγώ, δηλαδή, είχα εθιστεί στο φτύσιμο και πήγαινα και έφτυνα όλους τους θαμώνες στη μούρη και στα ρούχα θα ήταν ωραίο; Θα έλεγαν στους υπόλοιπους θαμώνες... τι να κάνουμε, εθισμένος είναι, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι, φύγετε εσείς... Δεν νομίζω! 

Λοιπόν, εγώ προσωπικά δηλώνω αγανακτισμένος με το όλο θέμα και πολύ θα ήθελα να απαγορευτεί από παντού και δια παντός. Αυτά και πάω να συνεχίσω τον Βίτγκενσταϊν χωρίς τσιγάρο...


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2009)

Επειδή το θέμα μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε οξύτατες αντιπαραθέσεις και σας βλέπω με το ζωνάρι ήδη στο χαλαρό, θα ήθελα να πάμε ένα βήμα πιο πέρα από τη συνήθη επιχειρηματολογία και (α) η κάθε πλευρά να προσπαθήσει να δώσει στην άλλη να καταλάβει το πρόβλημά της, δηλαδή να φέρει την άλλη πλευρά πιο κοντά, όχι να την απομακρύνει με την όποια πολεμική· και (β) για αυτό το θέμα που είναι πρόβλημα για την υγεία και για την παρέα, να αναρωτηθούμε ποιες θα ήταν οι λύσεις — όχι για εμάς (αλλά γιατί όχι _και_ για εμάς) αλλά κυρίως για τα παιδιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2009)

Φοβάμαι ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο η μία πλευρά να καταλάβει την άλλη επειδή υπάρχουν διαφορές στο σύστημα θεμελιωδών αξιών τους. Ακόμη και αν θέλω να «δείξω κατανόηση» για το πάθος του συνανθρώπου καπνιστή, με δυσκολεύει απίστευτα όταν δεν καταλαβαίνει πως πρέπει να πλένω τα ρούχα μου μόλις γυρίζω σπίτι μου από χώρους άμεσης επικοινωνίας, επαγγελματικής ή κοινωνικής, με καπνιστές.

Στο σπίτι μου οι καπνιστές έχουν μάθει σιγά-σιγά ότι το «χόμπι» τους δεν είναι ευπρόσδεκτο. Έρχονται και μένουν άκαπνοι, κάποιοι βγαίνουν στο μπαλκόνι ή όλοι μαζί βγαίνουμε παρέα κάπου έξω (αν γίνεται, υπαίθρια). Έζησα το κάπνισμα στο σπίτι μου από μικρός. Ο πατέρας μου (σκοτούρες κλπ) έφτανε τα τέσσερα και πέντε πακέτα την ημέρα (έφυγε ξαφνικά 58 χρονών από καρδιά). Η μητέρα μου απλώς έκανε το καθημερινό πακετάκι της. Ο αδελφός μου καπνιστής. Τους ξέρω τους καπνιστές —μεγάλωσα μέσα στο τσιγάρο. Ακόμη και στο «λουξ» (3θέσιο ιδιωτικό δημοτικό) που πήγα, οι δάσκαλοι κάπνιζαν και μέσα στην τάξη. (Αδιανόητο, σωστά; )

Εμένα ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε. Δεν κάπνισα στις κοπάνες, δεν το χρειάστηκα στη σχολή. δεν μου χρειάστηκε στο στρατό, ούτε στα «ζόρια της ζωής». Μπορει απλώς να είμαι ξενέρωτος.

Πριν από μερικά χρόνια, η Παγκόσμια Σκακιστική Ομοσπονδία πέρασε στους «Κανονισμούς Αγώνων» άρθρο με το οποίο απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα στις αίθουσες των αγώνων. Τελεία. Καμία εξαίρεση. Και πολύ λογικά αφού τις πέντε και έξι ώρες που κρατούσε ένας αγώνας μπορούσε ένας (ή περισσότεροι) ενήλικοι καπνιστές (γνωστά φουγάρα οι περισσότεροι, δείτε και τις διαφημίσεις τσιγάρων με σκακιστικά κομμάτια) να εξοντώνουν μέχρι ασφυξίας ακόμη και τα δεκάχρονα ταλέντα που αντιμετώπιζαν (και κάποιοι το έκαναν, σκοπίμως και με ευχαρίστηση).

Για να αντιμετωπίσω αυτό το πρόβλημα όταν (προ Χριστού) έπαιξα για λίγο αγωνιστικό σκάκι αναγκάστηκα να καπνίζω ένα τσιγάρο πριν από τον αγώνα. Τελικά έκοψα και το σκάκι, και το εξαναγκαστικό τσιγάρο. Ευτυχώς σήμερα αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα για νέους (και ηλικιωμένους) μη καπνιστές. Οι λουξ αγωνιστικοί χώροι προβλέπουν καπνιστήριο, οι φτωχοί σε στέλνουν στον κήπο, στο μπαλκόνι ή στην έξοδο. Αν χάνεις χρόνο δικό σου πρόβλημα, όχι των άλλων.

Ανάλογα ακούστηκαν όταν απαγορεύτηκε το κάπνισμα στα νοσοκομεία. Αρχικά ήταν αδιανόητο. «Έχουμε τη σκοτούρα μας, θα μας ζαλίζεις κι εσύ με τα αντικαπνιστικά σου;» Σιγά-σιγά έγινε όμως αποδεκτό.

Θα ήθελα να ελπίζω ότι αυτό θα γινόταν σιγά-σιγά αποδεκτό και στους κλειστούς χώρους διασκέδασης. Πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι δεν πρέπει να επιβάλλεται κάτι σε ενήλικες και έμφρονες ανθρώπους «για το καλό τους». Αλλά δεν γίνεται γι' αυτούς. Γίνεται για εμάς, τους υπόλοιπους. Όπως έδειξαν και τα δύο παραπάνω παραδείγματα, ακόμη και σε περιπτώσεις κοινής λογικής (νοσοκομεία, μικρά παιδιά) οι καπνιστές δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να συνεργαστούν με αυτοσυγκράτηση σε αυτή τη σχέση όπου είναι οι «επιτιθέμενοι» (αφού αυτοί προκαλούν ενεργητική βλάβη στον εαυτό τους και παθητική στους υπόλοιπους). 

Επομένως, το επόμενο βήμα είναι η προσπάθεια εξαναγκασμού τους. Με τι αποτέλεσμα; Ποιος ξέρει; Και στα νοσκομεία, πέρασαν δεκαετίες μέχρι πραγματικά να κοπεί αρκετά αποτελεσματικά το κάπνισμα (και ακόμη και τώρα υπάρχουν γιατροί που δείχνουν τις ακτινογραφίες των καρβουνιασμένων πνευμόνων με το τσιγάρο στο χέρι...) Άβυσσος κλπ. Προσδεθείτε... και μην καπνίζετε. (Α, και εκεί ήταν παλιότερα αδιανόητη η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος).


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2009)

Αγαπητέ Αζιμούθιε, είμαι βέβαιη ότι υπάρχουν μη καπνιστές και αντικαπνιστές επιχειρηματίες, όπως συμβαίνει με το μαγαζί που ανέφερα. Είμαι βέβαιη ότι θα δημιουργηθούν και άλλα τέτοια μαγαζιά αν υπάρχει κοινό να τα υποστηρίξει. Δεν φταίνε οι καπνιστές που δεν υπάρχουν μαγαζιά μη καπνιστών, ούτε φταίνε αν τα μαγαζιά των μη καπνιστών είναι ξενέρωτα όπως λες, οπότε μην μας το φορτώνεις και αυτό :)
Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί ντε και σώνει πρέπει να βγω να πιω το ποτό μου και να γίνομαι κασάτη από το κρύο για να κάνω ένα ρημαδο-τσιγάρο. Κακό-ξεκακό για την υγεία, το κράτος μια χαρά καρπώνεται τη φορολογία. Αν νοιάζεται το κράτος, η ΕΕ, ο ξέρω-γω-ποιος τόσο πολύ για την υγεία όλων μας, θα απαγόρευαν το κάπνισμα μια και καλή εδώ και κάτι αιώνες που έχουν γίνει γνωστές οι βλαβερές του επιπτώσεις και θα τέλειωνε το παραμύθι. Στην τελική, αν τυχόν εθιζόμουν (πράγμα απίθανο, αφού δεν έχω εθιστεί σε κάτι άλλο στη ζωή μου), θα είχα τον dealer μου, θα τον χρυσοπλήρωνα, θα κάπνιζα στα μουλωχτά και θα ήταν όλοι ευχαριστημένοι. Γιατί επιτρέπεται να πωλείται κάτι όταν δεν με αφήνουν να το καταναλώσω όπως θέλω; Με ποιο άλλο προϊόν συμβαίνει αυτό;
Το αλκοόλ είναι πολύ πιο επικίνδυνο αλλά δεν απαγορεύεται. Και συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπορώ να εξομοιώσω τον καπνιστή με τον μεθυσμένο που θα πάρει το τιμόνι κι όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος - και μπορεί μια χαρά να είναι αντικαπνιστής φανατικός, ξέρω και από τέτοιους. Κι άμα πεις κάτι, σου λένε, άντε πάενε ρε. Τα καλά και συμφέροντα, δηλαδή. 
Από όσο ξέρω, δεν θα υπάρχει τέτοιο παραθυράκι σαν αυτό που αναφέρεις - αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του μέτρου εξάλλου. Αλλά, αν ξέρεις ντε φάκτο κάτι τέτοιο, σε παρακαλώ πόσταρε λινκ για να αρχίσουμε να κράζουμε πραγματικά!

Νίκελ, το κείμενο που έβαλες από μόνο του είναι πολωτικό, όπως πολύ σωστά το χαρακτήρισε κάποιος στον σχολιασμό του σχετικού μπλογκ. Δεν κριτικάρω την απαγόρευση - είπα ότι είμαι υπέρ με προϋποθέσεις - απλώς θεωρώ ότι το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο πουλά εύκολο εντυπωσιασμό κι αυτό μου την σπάει, σε κάθε κείμενο, όπου κι αν αναφέρεται. Και λέει και βλακείες του στυλ δεν τρέχεις στα μανάβικα μέσα στη νύχτα για φαγητό... καλά, για εθισμό στο φαγητό και διατροφικές διαταραχές δεν άκουσε ποτέ; Συν το μισογύνικο σχόλιο για το PMS - αλλά αυτός είναι ΟΚ, δεν θα νιώσει ποτέ του τι πάει να πει PMS και ότι γενικώς, δεν εξετάζει κοινωνική τάξη, οικονομική κατάσταση και καλούς τρόπους για σε κάνει ένα κουρέλι!!!!! 
Σας φιλώ και πάω να τα πιω στα αθηναϊκά μπαρ όσο προλαβαίνω!


----------



## YiannisMark (Jun 19, 2009)

Είμαι καπνιστής, μα (θέλω να πιστεύω ότι) είμαι από τους ευαίσθητους. Επίσης, δηλώνω υπέρμαχος της απαγόρευσης. Τούτου λεχθέντος, να σημειώσω ότι στην περίπτωση που κάποιος ενοχλεί τους άλλους, με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, το καλύτερο είναι να του ζητηθεί ευθέως και κόσμια να μην το κάνει. Ακόμα κι αν ο παραπονούμενος έχει υποστεί την ίδια αυτή συμπεριφορά εκατοντάδες φορές από άλλους, αν έχει πλύνει εκατοντάδες αλλαξιές ρούχα που βρωμοκοπάγανε. Δεν σου φταίει ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος για όσα έχεις υποστεί στο παρελθόν. Μην ξεσπάς πάνω του. Αν καταφύγουμε σε ευέξαπτα ευφυολογήματα, ο άλλος έρχεται να αμυνθεί και μουλαρώνει από αντίδραση. Είναι γνωστό ότι ο Έλληνας θέλει απλώς να τον φέρεις στο φιλότιμο... Στο κάτω-κάτω, προσωπικά με ενοχλεί (π.χ.) ιδιαίτερα η έντονη μυρωδιά αρωμάτων, όσο όμορφα κι αν μυρίζουν. Γιατί πρέπει να μυρίζω το όποιο Πατσουλί Νο5 από το διπλανό τραπέζι ή μέσα στο ασανσέρ; 

Όσο για τα περί παιδιών που ανέφερε ο Νίκος, συμφωνώ. Εμείς είμαστε (ή δεν είμαστε) εθισμένοι πια. Ένα τέτοιο μέτρο θεωρώ ότι αποσκοπεί (ή θα έπρεπε να αποσκοπεί) περισσότερο στις μικρές ηλικίες: όταν ξεκίναγα να καπνίζω, θα ήταν αλλιώς τα πράγματα αν δεν μπορούσα να καπνίσω όπου ήθελα ή αν ήμουν αναγκασμένος να πηγαίνω χωριστά από την υπόλοιπη παρέα. Από εκεί και πέρα, δυστυχώς βλέπεις ακόμα και συγγενείς να καπνίζουν μπροστά στο πιτσιρίκι μέσα σε κλειστό σπίτι. Εκεί δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία, φαντάσου πώς θα φερθούν σε κάποιο μπαρ αν ζητήσεις να μην σου φυσάνε τον καπνό στη μούρη. 

Με την ευκαιρία, το σχόλιο του Αζιμούθιου περί φτυσίματος είναι από τα καλύτερα επιχειρήματα που έχω συναντήσει


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 19, 2009)

Καταρχάς να συμφωνήσω ότι είναι μικροφασισμός το κάπνισμα σε κλειστούς χώρους με μη καπνιστές, αλλά επειδή δηλώνω φανατικός καπνιστής και όχι ψεύτης, θα μιλήσω για το κάπνισμα. Κάνω και 72 ώρες χωρίς τσιγάρο, χωρίς να δαγκώσω παρανυχίδα. Ακόμα με πιάνει πονοκέφαλος όταν καπνίζω ένα τσιγάρο έπειτα από αποχή 20 ωρών και ποτέ δεν με πιάνει όταν δεν καπνίζω και δεν είμαι ο μόνος. Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή συνδέω το κάπνισμα με συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. 

Τι θέλω να πω μ' αυτό; Ότι ο βιολογικός εθισμός ελάχιστη σημασία έχει στο κάπνισμα. Το κάπνισμα είναι θεμέλιο, είναι η βάση πάνω στην οποία οργανώνει ο καπνιστής τη ζωή του, γι' αυτό θεωρώ την παράγραφο 4 κατάπτυστη. Το υποκείμενο δημιουργείται με βάση τις συνήθειες που αναπτύσσει, χωρίς συνήθεια δεν υπάρχει υποκείμενο, μόνο χάος και το κάπνισμα είναι μια καθοριστική, μια υπερώνυμη συνήθεια πάνω στην οποία οικοδομούνται πολλές άλλες. Γι' αυτό λοιπόν, κυριούλη μου, δεν είναι θέμα μάρκετινγκ ή υποκουλτούρας, μιμητισμού προτύπων ή κοντίσιονινγκ (ευχαριστώ που μας αποκαλείς και σκυλάκια). Το κάπνισμα είναι η δυνητική ύπαρξη του καπνιστή. Είναι ίσως μια ιδεατή μορφή που πραγματώνεται και εκδηλώνεται ποικιλοτρόπως και μπορεί να επηρεάζει τον καπνιστή στο πώς τρώει, πώς κοιμάται, πώς δουλεύει, πώς διασκεδάζει, πώς γ...ει, πώς ζει και πώς πεθαίνει. Είναι θέμα ταυτότητας. Γι' αυτό για να το κόψει κάποιος χρειάζεται να ξηλώσει κλωστή-κλωστή όλες τις πτυχές του εαυτού που είναι συνδεδεμένες με το κάπνισμα. Να βρει νέες αξίες και τρόπους παραγωγής της καθημερινότητας.
Α, και να σου πω, το κάπνισμα παρόλη την άθλια καπιταλιστική εκμετάλλευση από τις καπνοβιομηχανίες, διατηρεί τη σχέση του με το ιερό. Δες απλώς μερικούς παλιούς καπνιστές και θα καταλάβεις. 

ΥΓ. Αυτό δεν ήταν προαγωγή του καπνίσματος ήταν περιγραφή του καπνίσματος. Εξάλλου, ποιος θα ήθελε να αρχίσει μια τέτοια συνήθεια που τον καθορίζει σε τέτοιο βαθμό; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2009)

somnambulist said:


> Είναι θέμα ταυτότητας. Γι' αυτό για να το κόψει κάποιος χρειάζεται να ξηλώσει κλωστή-κλωστή όλες τις πτυχές του εαυτού που είναι συνδεδεμένες με το κάπνισμα. Να βρει νέες αξίες και τρόπους παραγωγής της καθημερινότητας.


Δεν ξέρω αν είχες ποτέ γνωστούς εθισμένους στην ηρωίνη, αλλά αυτό ακριβώς ισχύει και γι' αυτούς. Έχω μιλήσει και με ψυχοθεραπεύτρια ειδική στην ψυχολογική στήριξη στη φάση της απεξάρτησης. Μιλούσε με τα λόγια σου, αυτολεξεί.


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 19, 2009)

Ναι τους είχα στο μυαλό μου, αλλά είπα να μην κάνω τον παραλληλισμό. Μου αρκεί το once a junky always a junky, once a smoker always a smoker.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 20, 2009)

Επειδή ξεπέρασα πρόσφατα (εδώ και τέσσερα χρόνια) το λούκι της νικοτίνης, δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω για αυτό χωρίς να παθιάζομαι. 
Δεν θέλω λοιπόν να αρχίσω, γιατί φοβάμαι οτι θα μιλάω σαν μετανοημένη αμαρτωλή και το σιχαίνομαι. 
Καταλαβαίνω την αμυντική αντίδραση των καπνιστών γιατί κι εγώ έχω μιλήσει και σκεφτεί με αυτό τον τρόπο πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν. Αυτό που κατάλαβα όμως τώρα που είμαι απ' έξω, είναι πόσο ύπουλη επίδραση είχε ο εθισμός στον τρόπο που σκεφτόμουν, κάτι που δεν θα πίστευα αν μου το έλεγαν πριν!
Επίσης, δεν φανταζόμουν ποτέ πόσο πιο πολύ θα με ενοχλούσε ο καπνός (το ντουμάνι με ενοχλούσε και όταν κάπνιζα). Έτσι, αποφεύγω να μιλάω για το θέμα με τους καπνιστές φίλους μου από φόβο μην τους χάσω, αλλά αποφεύγω και να πηγαίνω πια σε κλειστούς χώρους, καφετέριες, μπαράκια, συναυλίες κλπ. και μου στοιχίζει πολύ.
Όταν πηγαίνω εκδρομές με τα παιδιά τον χειμώνα, δυσκολευόμαστε να βρούμε σχετικά άκαπνο μέρος να φάμε ή να πιούμε έναν καφέ και τριγυρνάμε στους δρόμους...Πόσο cool είναι αυτό;
Όταν γύριζα από τη δουλειά, έβγαζα έξω στο μπαλκόνι τα ρούχα μου, τώρα αφήνω χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι ανοιχτό παράθυρο και παγώνω το χειμώνα- ιδρώνω το καλοκαίρι, ακούω και τον εξάψαλμο...
Όλα αυτά, δεν πολυσκεφτόμουν πόσο ενοχλητικά και άδικα είναι όταν κάπνιζα.

Όσοι θεωρούν οτι ο βιολογικός εθισμός είναι αμελητέος, πραγματικά έχω πειστεί από την δική μου περίπτωση οτι κάνουν μεγάλο λάθος... Είναι το junkie μέσα μας που μιλάει όταν το λέμε αυτό.
Αν θέλετε εποικοδομητικό κήρυγμα με σίγουρο αποτέλεσμα, μπείτε στο www.whyquit.com , εμένα με βοήθησε απίστευτα, όσο "ιεραποστολικό" κι αν σας φανεί με πρώτη επαφή. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2009)

Από την παραπάνω διεύθυνση:

Quit Smoking Tip Sheet


Quit cold turkey. In the long run it’s the easiest and most effective technique of smoking cessation.
Do not carry cigarettes.
Quit smoking one day at a time. Do not concern yourself with next year, next month, next week or even tomorrow. Concentrate on not smoking from the time you wake up until you go to sleep.
Work on developing the attitude that you are doing yourself a favor by not smoking. Do not dwell on the idea that you are depriving yourself of a cigarette. You are ridding yourself of full-fledged smoking because you care enough about yourself to want to.
Be proud that you are not smoking.
Be aware that many routine situations will trigger the urge for a cigarette. Situations which will trigger a response include: drinking coffee, alcohol, sitting in a bar, social events with smoking friends, card games, the end of meals. Try to maintain your normal routine while quitting. If any event seems too tough, leave it and go back to it later. Do not feel you must give up any activity forever. Everything you did as a smoker, you will learn to do at least as well, and maybe better, as an ex-smoker.
Make a list of all the reasons you want to quit smoking. Keep this list with you, preferably where you used to carry your cigarettes. When you find yourself reaching for a cigarette, take out your list and read it.
*Drink plenty of fruit juice the first three days*. It will help flush nicotine out of your system.
To help avoid weight gain, eat vegetables and fruit instead of candies and pastries. Celery and carrots can be used safely as short-term substitutes for cigarettes.
If you are concerned about weight gain, do some moderate form of regular exercise. If you have not been exercising regularly, consult your physician for a practical exercise program which is safe for you.
If you encounter a crisis (e.g. a flat tire, flood, blizzard, family illness) while quitting, remember: smoking is no solution. Smoking will just complicate the original situation while creating another crisis, a relapse into the nicotine addiction.
Consider yourself a “smoke-a-holic.” One puff and you can become hooked again. No matter how long you have been off, don't think you can safely take a puff!
Don't debate with yourself how much you want a cigarette. Ask yourself how you feel about going back to your old level of consumption. Smoking is an all-or-nothing proposition.
Save the money you usually spend on cigarettes and buy yourself something you really want after a week or a month. Save for a year and you can treat yourself to a vacation.
Practice deep breathing exercises when you have a craving.
Go places where you normally can't smoke, such as movies, libraries and no-smoking sections of restaurants.
Tell people around you that you have quit smoking.
Remember that there are only two good reasons to take a puff once you quit. You decide you want to go back to your old level of consumption until smoking cripples and then kills you, or, you decide you really enjoy withdrawal and you want to make it last forever. As long as neither of these options appeal to you - NEVER TAKE ANOTHER PUFF

Το τελευταίο με μπέρδεψε λίγο, αλλά I get the drift of it.


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 20, 2009)

Εγώ το έκοψα πριν από έναν χρόνο, αλλά μέχρι τότε είχα περάσει πολλούς χειμώνες έξω στα χιόνια, εδώ στο Αμέρικα, καπνίζοντας...

Θέλω να πω, πάντως, ότι τα σημεία 3 και 4 του αρχικού κειμένου είναι το λιγότερο γελοία. Πάρα πολλοί καπνιστές (τουλάχιστον εδώ) σέβονται τον πλησίον τους και το πραγματικό μάρκετιγκ που είναι πανταχού παρόν είναι των αντικαπνιστικών οργανώσεων σαν την Truth.

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για το κάπνισμα από πολιτιστική σκοπιά προτείνω το βιβλίο του Ρ. Κλάιν Cigarettes are sublime (στα ελληνικά έχει βγει σε μετάφραση του Μπαμπασάκη).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 20, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Πάρα πολλοί καπνιστές (τουλάχιστον εδώ) σέβονται τον πλησίον τους )


Εδώ είναι Βαλκά(π)νια.
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι πάντως η παράκληση που θα γίνει στον ατομικό καπνιστή, αλλά οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι, όπου ο μη καπνιστής επιλέγει μέχρι σήμερα ή να υποφέρει ή να αυτεξορισθεί. Ούτε τα λίγα τραπέζια των μη καπνιστών δεν τηρούν για τα προσχήματα, κάπως να αραιώνει το ντουμάνι. Άφαντες και οι υπηρεσίες υγιεινής των νομαρχιών στην εφαρμογή του νόμου. Να δούμε και τώρα τι θα *εφαρμοσθεί*.
Τα δε ρούχα είναι κάτι τρομερό.... δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι καίει όλους τους "άκαπνους" :)

Παρεμπ., που λέμε για κόψιμο τσιγάρου και υγεία, πώς λέμε στα αγγλικά "κόβω το βήχα" κάποιου;


----------



## crystal (Jun 20, 2009)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με το μέτρο κι εύχομαι να τηρηθεί ο νόμος, γιατί, πέρα από το δικό μου ξεβόλεμα, αυτό είναι το σωστό. Επίσης δηλώνω με περηφάνια πως, αν και εθισμένη, από τότε που απαγορεύτηκε στα τρένα δεν έχω σμίξει με το μπουλούκι των παρανόμων στις τουαλέτες ούτε μια φορά - και κάνω τη διαδρομή Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη δυο φορές τον μήνα. Επομένως, έχω ελπίδες. 
Αυτό που με ενοχλεί πραγματικά, πάντως, είναι η στάση πολλών μη καπνιστών. Που μπορεί να μένουν στην Κυψέλη, να έχουν δυο κινητά, ασύρματο μόντεμ κι ασύρματο τηλέφωνο, να κατεβαίνουν καθημερινά στο κέντρο με τ' αμάξι τρώγοντας και σκορπίζοντας καυσαέρια, να ψήνονται στον ήλιο χωρίς αντηλιακό για να μαυρίσουν γρήγορα, αλλά θεωρούν αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνο για τον καρκίνο που μπορεί να βγάλουν σε δέκα χρόνια τον καπνό απ' το τσιγάρο που τους φύσηξα μια βραδιά στο Λεβερκούζεν. 
Εννοείται πως είναι κακό. Αλλά, δυστυχώς, δεν είναι το μόνο κακό. Και για να το αποσαφηνίσω όσο πιο πολύ μπορώ, προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων: δεν με πειράζει το μέτρο. Ο φανατισμός με πειράζει.


----------



## Costas (Jun 21, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πριν από μερικά χρόνια, η Παγκόσμια Σκακιστική Ομοσπονδία πέρασε στους «Κανονισμούς Αγώνων» άρθρο με το οποίο απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα στις αίθουσες των αγώνων.


Εννοείς, το αργότερο τη δεκαετία του '80.


drsiebenmal said:


> Και πολύ λογικά αφού τις πέντε και έξι ώρες που κρατούσε ένας αγώνας μπορούσε ένας (ή περισσότεροι) ενήλικοι καπνιστές (γνωστά φουγάρα οι περισσότεροι, δείτε και τις διαφημίσεις τσιγάρων με σκακιστικά κομμάτια) να εξοντώνουν μέχρι ασφυξίας ακόμη και τα δεκάχρονα ταλέντα που αντιμετώπιζαν (και κάποιοι το έκαναν, σκοπίμως και με ευχαρίστηση).


Τι μου θύμισες! Είμαι 15 χρονώ, καπνίζω, και παίζω ματς για τον τίτλο του μετρ μ' έναν μανιώδη καπνιστή, τον Τάκη Κουμανταράκη (Θεός σχωρέσ'τον, καλή ψυχή). Αυτός κάπνιζε τσιγάρο με πίπα, αλλά μιλάμε ότι έσβηνε το ένα και προσάρμοζε αμέσως το άλλο στην πίπα. Σκεφτότανε λοιπόν, και καθώς σκεφτότανε καθισμένος στην καρέκλα, έγερνε προς τα μπρος, με αποτέλεσμα η καρέκλα να στέκει στα δύο μπροστινά της πόδια μόνο, και ο ίδιος, με τους αγκώνες ακουμπισμένους στο τραπέζι, έκανε νεύματα με τα δυο του χέρια πάνω από τη σκακιέρα, που συμβόλιζαν τις κινήσεις που σκεφτόταν. Κάθε τόσο, τράβαγε μια ρουφηξιά, και την έστελνε μετά πάνω στη σκακιέρα, συνεχίζοντας να κουνά τα χέρια από τον καρπό. Ο καπνός προσγειωνόταν πάνω στη σκακιέρα, μπιστάριζε πάνω της και ερχόταν κατευθείαν στα μούτρα μου. Αυτό, επί όσο κρατούσε η παρτίδα: 3, 4, 5 ώρες... Έτος, 1973. O tempora, o mores! Τελικά, τον νίκησα. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Τελικά έκοψα και το σκάκι (...)


1. δ4 ;; (εκτός αν προτιμάς τα λευκά)

@crystal: Που μπορεί να μένουν στην Κυψέλη... Δεν κατάλαβα· έχεις πρόβλημα με όσους μένουν στην Κυψέλη;

@15. Practice deep breathing exercises when you have a craving. Χωρίς να ξέρω αν έχει αποτέλεσμα, αλλά όντας μέγας οπαδός της βαθιάς αναπνοής, θέλησα να αναδείξω αυτό το σημείο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 21, 2009)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πρώτα πρώτα έχουμε ξεχάσει το σαβουάρ βιβρ το οποίο επιβάλλει να ρωτήσεις πριν ανάψεις τσιγάρο. Ακόμα κι αν βρίσκεσαι σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο. 
Έπειτα, προχτές μίλαγα με μια κοπέλα που η μητέρα της πέθανε πρόσφατα από καρκίνο του πνεύμονα. Δεν είχε καπνίσει ποτέ στη ζωή της, είχε όμως καφενείο 25 χρόνια. Δεν είναι ο καπνός της μιας φοράς είναι ο καπνός της μιας φοράς από τον έναν συν της άλλης μίας από τον άλλον , κι από τον τρίτο κλπ. 
Στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα καιρικών συνθηκών- όλες οι καφετέριες έχουν τραπέζια έξω κάθεσαι και το Δεκέμβριο έξω. Σιγά τα ωά. 

Αυτό με τα νοσοκομεία μου θύμισε ότι εν έτει 1981 ταξίδευα από Πάτρα με το ΚΤΕΛ και κάποιος άναψε τσιγάρο. Όταν του ζήτησαν να το σβήσει επικαλούμενοι την ταμπέλα που έλεγε νόμος τάδε- δείνα κλπ. η απάντησή του ήταν: αυτός είναι νόμος της δεξιάς, δεν ισχύει. Και η ζωοκτονία με νόμο της δεξιάς απαγορεύεται, άρα δεν θα πάω φυλακή, είχε σχολιάσει κάποιος άλλος. Έγινε χαμός.
Επειδή κάποτε ταξίδευα με το ΚΤΕΛ σε όλη την Ελλάδα έχω δει πολλά τέτοια και η εντύπωσή μου ήταν ότι οι καπνιστές-παραβάτες ήταν αγενέστατοι. 

Αυτό που βλέπω όμως είναι ότι κανένας δεν πιστεύει ότι θα εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος. Γιατί ρε παιδιά; Γιατί το σαμποτάρετε πριν εφαρμοστεί ακόμα; Αφήστε να ξεκινήσει και θα δείτε. 

Πάντως στο ΗΒ είχε ένα θετικό η απαγόρευση: αναγκάστηκαν να καθαρίσουν λίγο τα μαγαζιά που βρωμάγανε αλλά η μυρωδιά σκεπαζόταν από την τσιγαρίλα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 21, 2009)

Costas said:


> Ο καπνός προσγειωνόταν πάνω στη σκακιέρα, μπιστάριζε πάνω της και ερχόταν κατευθείαν στα μούτρα μου. Αυτό, επί όσο κρατούσε η παρτίδα: 3, 4, 5 ώρες... Έτος, 1973. O tempora, o mores! Τελικά, *τον νίκησα*.


Ουαί τοις καπνίζουσι! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πριν από μερικά χρόνια, η Παγκόσμια Σκακιστική Ομοσπονδία πέρασε στους «Κανονισμούς Αγώνων» άρθρο με το οποίο απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα στις αίθουσες των αγώνων. Τελεία. Καμία εξαίρεση.





Costas said:


> Εννοείς, το αργότερο τη δεκαετία του '80.



Έχεις δίκιο ότι από τη δεκαετία του 80 απαγορεύτηκε το κάπνισμα γενικά. Όμως το αποτέλεσμα ήταν «τύπου 1»: «Κόπηκε» μεν σε επίσημους και σοβαρούς αγώνες, αλλά συνεχίστηκε εκεί όπου τα πράγματα ήταν πιο χαλαρά (χαμηλές κατηγορίες, σύλλογοι, φιλική ατμόσφαιρα κ.ο.κ.). Οπότε είδαν και απόειδαν και το πέρασαν στους βασικούς Κανόνες (εκεί που λέει πώς κινούνται τα κομμάτια και τι είναι ματ και πατ) και μπορεί πια ο μη καπνιστής να ζητήσει πχ το μηδενισμό του αντίπαλου καπνιστή. Από τότε κόπηκε παντού με το μαχαίρι.


Ακολουθεί μη καπνιστική, σκακιστική παράκαμψη


Costas said:


> Κουμανταράκης... Μετρ... Κώστας... 1973...



Τότε δεν μπορεί παρά να είσαι ο τύπος με τα μούσια που πήγε να σχολιάσει μια εκκεντρική κίνησή μου κατά τη νεκροψία μιας κερδισμένης παρτίδας μου, στο πρωτάθλημα Α' Κατηγορίας το 1975 στην Ακαδημίας κι εγώ, με την αφέλεια του ψάρακα στους πρώτους του πετυχημένους αγώνες (είχα ήδη 7 νικες σε 7 αγώνες ή κάτι τέτοιο), του είπα «Τι μιλάς ρε φίλε, κοίτα πρώτα σωστά στη σκακιέρα».

Ο τύπος με τα μούσια έφυγε χαμογελώντας και οι άλλοι μου εξήγησαν με δέος ότι ήταν ο μετρ Κώστας, ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ταλέντα μας, που μας είχε εκπροσωπήσει πρόσφατα στο πανευρωπαϊκό καντέτ στη Γαλλία, και «πώς μιλάω έτσι» κλπ. Τότε δήλωσα βέβαια περήφανα «ε, να μη λέει μαζετιές» αλλά πάντα έψαχνα μια ευκαιρία να ζητήσω συγγνώμη για εκείνη τη σκακιστική μου προπέτεια. Δυστυχώς δεν διασταυρώθηκα ποτέ ξανά με εκείνον τον μετρ (που είμαι βέβαιος, θα είχε ξεχάσει επιτόπου εκείνο το ασήμαντο για εκείνον αλλά τελικά τόσο σημαντικό για εμένα περιστατικό μαζί με τη φάτσα μου και το όνομά μου). :)


----------



## crystal (Jun 21, 2009)

Costas said:


> Δεν κατάλαβα· έχεις πρόβλημα με όσους μένουν στην Κυψέλη;



Όπου Κυψέλη βάλτε Καλλιθέα, ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη πυκνοκατοικημένη περιοχή με πολύ μπετόν κι ένα δάσος από κεραίες.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 21, 2009)

Δυστυχώς ανήκω κι εγώ στην ομάδα εκείνη που πιστεύει ότι οι Ελληνάρες θα γράψουν τον αντικαπνιστικό νόμο στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια. Το πολύ-πολύ να γίνουν κάμποσα μαγαζιά για μη καπνιστές και τα υπόλοιπα ν' ακολουθήσουν το λαμπρό παράδειγμα της Γερμανίας, π.χ. (ναι μεν απαγορεύτηκε αλλά πάρα πολλά από τα μαγαζιά που πήγαινα έγιναν ξαφνικά "πριβέ λέσχες για μέλη", οι οποίες ακριβώς επειδή θεωρούνται ιδιωτικός χώρος δεν αγγίζονται από τον αντικαπνιστικό νόμο. Ή από την άλλη διαμόρφωσαν ειδικούς χώρους για καπνιστές -που όμως για να κάτσεις εκεί πρέπει να είσαι εντελώς πρεζάκι της νικοτίνης, βρωμάει χειρότερα από τους χώρους καπνιστών στα αεροδρόμια).

Σε γενικές γραμμές δε μ' ενοχλεί το μέτρο, παρότι καπνίζω (και μπορώ μια χαρά να κάνω και τρεις μέρες χωρίς τσιγάρο γιατί καλώς ή κακώς ο όποιος εθισμός για μένα είναι κοινωνικός και όχι σωματικός). Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, έξω μπορείς να κάτσεις και το Δεκέμβριο ακόμα, όπως είπαν κι άλλοι. Όταν όμως βλέπω π.χ. στην τηλεόραση αγανακτισμένους μαγαζάτορες να λένε "εμάς πλήττει το μέτρο, θα έχουμε λιγότερες δουλειές, θα μας αναγκάσετε να προσλάβουμε έξτρα προσωπικό για να κυνηγάει όσους θα καπνίζουν κλπ", πολύ αμφιβάλλω για το αν και σε ποιο βαθμό θα τηρηθεί το μέτρο. Εδώ βλέπεις τον οδηγό του λεωφορείου να κρατάει στο ένα χέρι το τσιγάρο και στο άλλο το κινητό (επειδή προφανώς του περισσεύουν άλλα δύο χέρια για το τιμόνι), οι μαγαζάτορες θα συμμορφωθούν;

Πάντως επιτρέψτε μου να πω ότι το χάλι με την αποπνικτική ατμόσφαιρα στους χώρους διασκέδασης δεν οφείλεται μόνο στους καπνιστές, αλλά κυρίως στον μπακάλη μαγαζάτορα που χ*στηκε να βάλει σύστημα εξαερισμού -να μην το προχωρήσω και μιλήσω για ιονιστές και άλλα τέτοια διαστημικά. Έχω πάει σε μέρη που καπνιστές και μη καπνιστές συνυπάρχουν με ελάχιστα παράπονα ακριβώς επειδή υπάρχουν οι κατάλληλες εγκαταστάσεις καθαρισμού του αέρα.

Το επικίνδυνο στο ζήτημα αυτό όμως είναι και ο φασισμός που βγάζουν πολλοί με αφορμή παρόμοιες καταστάσεις. Όσο ενοχλεί τον μη καπνιστή ο καπνός του θεριακλή που τον λιβανίζει, άλλο τόσο ενοχλεί εμένα και ο άπλυτος που κάθεται δίπλα μου στο λεωφορείο, στην καφετέρια, στο δρόμο και με λιβανίζει εξίσου, σε σημείο να μου έρχεται εμετός. Και μπορεί ο παραδίπλα να ενοχλείται από τα έντονα αρώματα και να του έρχεται λιποθυμία (το παράδειγμα το άντλησα από αυτό εδώ το νήμα). Ή μπορεί ο κείθε να στραβώνει με κάτι άλλο το οποίο θεωρεί επίσης βλαβερό για τη δική του υγεία. Αν στείλουμε τους καπνιστές σπίτι τους, να στείλουμε και τους βρωμερούς. Και τους άλλους που κάνουν μπάνιο με την κολώνια τους. Και τους παχύσαρκους γιατί επιβαρύνουν το σύστημα υγείας και πληρώνουμε παραπάνω εισφορές εξαιτίας τους. Και τους ανθρώπους χ-ψ εθνικότητας γιατί μας χαλάνε την αισθητική... Ωραίο, ε; Δεν σας θυμίζει κάτι άλλα χαριτωμένα που ακόμα προσπαθεί η ανθρωπότητα να ξεχάσει;

Είναι πολύ λεπτή η γραμμή που χωρίζει τη δική μου ελευθερία από την ελευθερία του άλλου τελικά...

(Μην ψάχνετε συμπέρασμα, τις σκέψεις μου έγραψα έτσι σκόρπιες όπως μου έρχονταν. )


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 21, 2009)

Porkcastle said:


> Όσο ενοχλεί τον μη καπνιστή ο καπνός του θεριακλή που τον λιβανίζει, άλλο τόσο ενοχλεί εμένα και ο άπλυτος που κάθεται δίπλα μου στο λεωφορείο, στην καφετέρια, στο δρόμο και με λιβανίζει εξίσου, σε σημείο να μου έρχεται εμετός.


Συμφωνώ σχεδόν με όλα όσα γράφεις. Μόνο μια μικρή ένσταση στο αποπάνω: δεν πρόκειται για απλή ενόχληση από την μπόχα, ούτε είναι επίθεση στην αισθητική μας, είναι και ουσιαστικό το θέμα του παθητικού καπνίσματος.


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2009)

Βεβαίως ο άπλυτος είναι απλή περίπτωση: αλλάζεις θέση- επιδεικτικά κατά προτίμηση. Ή αν δεν μπορείς ανοίγεις το παράθυρο ή κάνεις αέρα με την εφημερίδα σου και γενικώς δείχνεις ότι ενοχλείσαι  κι άμα σου πει τίποτα ο άπλυτος του λες ότι είναι άπλυτος και τον προσβάλλεις. έχετε δει ποτέ κανέναν άπλυτο να υπερασπίζεται την απλυσιά του;

(εννοείται αστειεύομαι)


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 22, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ακολουθεί μη καπνιστική, σκακιστική παράκαμψη
> 
> 
> Τότε δεν μπορεί παρά να είσαι ο τύπος με τα μούσια που πήγε να σχολιάσει μια εκκεντρική κίνησή μου κατά τη νεκροψία μιας κερδισμένης παρτίδας μου, στο πρωτάθλημα Α' Κατηγορίας το 1975 στην Ακαδημίας κι εγώ, με την αφέλεια του ψάρακα στους πρώτους του πετυχημένους αγώνες (είχα ήδη 7 νικες σε 7 αγώνες ή κάτι τέτοιο), του είπα «Τι μιλάς ρε φίλε, κοίτα πρώτα σωστά στη σκακιέρα».
> ...



Επειδή παρακολουθώ αυτά τα ποστ με την ευλάβεια του τζάνκι αμερικανικών σήριαλ, Κώστα πράγματι είσαι εκείνος ο μετρ που του την είπε ο δόκτωρ;!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 22, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Επειδή παρακολουθώ αυτά τα ποστ με την ευλάβεια του τζάνκι αμερικανικών σήριαλ, Κώστα πράγματι είσαι εκείνος ο μετρ που του την είπε ο δόκτωρ;!



SBE:


> εν έτει 1981 ταξίδευα από Πάτρα με το ΚΤΕΛ και κάποιος άναψε τσιγάρο. Όταν του ζήτησαν να το σβήσει επικαλούμενοι την ταμπέλα που έλεγε νόμος τάδε- δείνα κλπ. η απάντησή του ήταν: αυτός είναι νόμος της δεξιάς, δεν ισχύει


Γιατί, αυτόν τον ταυτοποιήσαμε; :)


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 22, 2009)

One step at a time, αγαπητέ! :-D


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 22, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> One step at a time, αγαπητέ! :-D


Θα αρχίσω να ανάβω το ένα μετά το άλλο από την αγωνία. Είσαι μετρ του τρόμου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2009)

Θα ήθελα να πω, ή μάλλον να ρωτήσω, κάτι, έτσι γενικά, και μετά θα αρχίσω πάλι να παρακολουθώ το νήμα εκ του μακρόθεν: 

Γιατί όταν οι μη καπνιστές λένε ότι το κάπνισμα τους ενοχλεί, η άλλη πλευρά αμέσως υποστηρίζει ότι _ναι, αλλά υπάρχει και το καυσαέριο, το CO2 στην ατμόσφαιρα, οι βρομιάρηδες στο μετρό, οι μολυσμένες θάλασσες_ κτλ κτλ; Το θέμα μας είναι το παθητικό κάπνισμα, νομίζω, όχι τα 8574368745 προβλήματα που υπάρχουν γύρω μας. Νέφος, ας πούμε, υπάρχει. Αλλά δεν είναι αντεπιχείρημα σε όσους διαμαρτύρονται για το παθητικό κάπνισμα.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 22, 2009)

Προπονούμαι για να δω το Δεσμώτη αυτή την εβδομάδα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 22, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Γιατί όταν οι μη καπνιστές λένε ότι το κάπνισμα τους ενοχλεί, η άλλη πλευρά αμέσως υποστηρίζει ότι _ναι, αλλά υπάρχει και το καυσαέριο, το CO2 στην ατμόσφαιρα, οι βρομιάρηδες στο μετρό, οι μολυσμένες θάλασσες_ κτλ κτλ; Το θέμα μας είναι το παθητικό κάπνισμα, νομίζω, όχι τα 8574368745 προβλήματα που υπάρχουν γύρω μας. Νέφος, ας πούμε, υπάρχει. Αλλά δεν είναι αντεπιχείρημα σε όσους διαμαρτύρονται για το παθητικό κάπνισμα.



Σου θυμίζω κάτι που έγραψα αλλού:
Όταν η γνωστή έξαλλη βουλευτίνα ρωτήθηκε, "Δεν νομίζετε ότι πρέπει να απαγορευτεί το κάπνισμα, για να προστατευτεί η υγεία των παιδιών;" απάντησε, "Το κάπνισμα σάς μάρανε; Τα βίαια βιντεοπαιχνίδια που παίζουν σίγουρα βλάπτουν περισσότερο την υγεία τους". 

Τι να πρωτοσχολιάσεις; Την τετράγωνη λογική της που λέει ότι τα βρέφη και τα νήπια παίζουν βιντεοπαιχνίδια και μάλιστα βίαια; Ή αυτό που επεσήμανες εσύ, ότι άλλα της λένε και άλλα απαντάει, οπότε δείχνει ότι ο εθισμός της την έχει κάνει να πάρει διαζύγιο με τη λογική;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Επειδή παρακολουθώ αυτά τα ποστ με την ευλάβεια του τζάνκι αμερικανικών σήριαλ, Κώστα πράγματι είσαι εκείνος ο μετρ που του την είπε ο δόκτωρ;!



Ότι είναι, είναι. Αλλά πώς να θυμάται μετά από (διαγράφεται διψήφιος αριθμός) χρόνια ένα τέτοιο περιστατικό; (Στο δικό μου σκληρό δίσκο είχε γραφτεί και βγήκε τώρα από το μπάφερ ...ακούς εκεί «να την πω» σε έναν από τους τότε θεούς των ελληνικών σκακιερών που μπορούσε να με κερδίσει κυριολεκτικά με κλειστά τα μάτια...) :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 22, 2009)

somnambulist said:


> Το κάπνισμα είναι η δυνητική ύπαρξη του καπνιστή. Είναι ίσως μια ιδεατή μορφή που πραγματώνεται και εκδηλώνεται ποικιλοτρόπως και μπορεί να επηρεάζει τον καπνιστή στο πώς τρώει, πώς κοιμάται, πώς δουλεύει, πώς διασκεδάζει, πώς γ...ει, πώς ζει και πώς πεθαίνει. Είναι θέμα ταυτότητας. Γι' αυτό για να το κόψει κάποιος χρειάζεται να ξηλώσει κλωστή-κλωστή όλες τις πτυχές του εαυτού που είναι συνδεδεμένες με το κάπνισμα. Να βρει νέες αξίες και τρόπους παραγωγής της καθημερινότητας.



Ακριβώς έτσι είναι. Το έκοψα πριν από 1 χρόνο. Στη διαδικασία συνειδητοποίησα ότι είναι όλα μέσα στο μυαλό. Υπήρχαν όμως στιγμές που συνειδητοποιείς ότι ως μη καπνιστής έχεις χάσει κομμάτια του εαυτού σου, π.χ. καφέ και τσιγάρο Σάββατο πρωί στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Ποτέ δεν ήταν το ίδιο χωρίς το τσιγάρο. Και μέχρι στιγμής, δεν έχω βρει αντικατάστατο.

Είναι στο μυαλό. Νοητικά πρότυπα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ποτέ δεν ήταν το ίδιο χωρίς το τσιγάρο. Και μέχρι στιγμής, δεν έχω βρει αντικατάστατο.


Ναι, δυστυχώς αυτό ισχύει για όλους τους εθισμούς, π.χ. για το αλκοόλ. Οι άνθρωποι που αποφασίζουν ότι πρέπει να το κόψουν πρέπει να αλλάξουν την καλωδίωση του εγκεφάλου τους και να σταματήσουν να ταυτίζουν κάποια πλευρά της ζωής τους με κατανάλωση αλκοόλ.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 22, 2009)

Βρήκα το κείμενο του somnambulist απολαυστικό και παρ' όλο που καταλήγει


somnambulist said:


> Αυτό δεν ήταν προαγωγή του καπνίσματος ήταν περιγραφή του καπνίσματος. Εξάλλου, ποιος θα ήθελε να αρχίσει μια τέτοια συνήθεια που τον καθορίζει σε τέτοιο βαθμό;


είναι τόσο καλογραμμένο, που πολλοί θα μπορούσαν να το θεωρήσουν σαν διαφήμιση.
Όταν πριν 4 χρόνια, έκοβα για πολλοστή (και τυχερή, ως τώρα) φορά το τσιγάρο είχα ακριβώς αυτές τις σκέψεις (αν και δεν τις ξεδίπλωνα τόσο όμορφα).
Είχα την εντύπωση (και την ελπίδα, ίσως) οτι κόβοντάς το θα ανακαλύψω ένα άλλο εαυτό, μια άλλη προσωπικότητα που ενδεχομένως δεν είχα αφήσει να αναπτυχθεί, βάζοντάς την από τρυφερή ηλικία σε ένα λούκι που μπορεί να μην έχει την (κοινωνική) βαρύτητα της εξάρτησης από τα ναρκωτικά αλλά πάντως σε καθορίζει και συνυφαίνεται με την ύπαρξή σου σε πολύ σημαντικό βαθμό. 
Μετά από 4 χρόνια, έχω να πω οτι ...τζίφος! Ότι σκ... ήμουν ή δεν ήμουν πριν, τα ίδια είμαι και τώρα, μόνο 10 κιλά πιο βαριά και 4.400€ πιο πλούσια (μη έχοντας καπνίσει 33.855 τσιγάρα -έχω σχετικό μετρητή δεν τα λέω από το μυαλό μου ).
Είμαι λίγο πιο ήρεμη, αρκετά πιο ξένοιαστη (έχω αρκετά τσιγάρα;/ πότε θα κάνει διάλειμμα;/ το τασάκι το άδειασα, αλλά ήταν η γόπα σβηστή;/ κλπ), πίνω καφέ με την ίδια ευχαρίστηση, πάω να φιλήσω τα παιδιά μου και δεν γυρνάνε τη μούρη τους, αράζω με τους φίλους μου και δεν έχω καμιά αμηχανία τι να κάνω τα χέρια μου, καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα τις γεύσεις και άλλα πολλά, μερικα από οποία πιο ...προσωπικά. Ένα κακό που έπαθα, μυρίζω τόσο πολύ καλύτερα που υποφέρω από τις άσχημες μυρωδιές -και είναι δυστυχώς πολλές γύρω μας. Ένα άλλο, μου είναι ακόμα πιο αφόρητο να βρίσκομαι σε χώρους που έχει ντουμάνι. 
Έτσι, κατάλαβα οτι το ζόρι δεν είναι πώς να το κόψεις (αν το θέλεις πραγματικά, γιατί σε ενοχλεί, μπούχτισες, βαρέθηκες, μεγάλωσες και αισθάνεσαι τα αποτελέσματά του), το δύσκολο είναι να συνεχίσεις τον τρόπο ζωής που είχες πριν, εξαιτίας της απόλυτης αποδοχής και εξάπλωσης του καπνίσματος παντού γύρω μας.
Πολύ απλά λοιπόν, αν δεν θες να "καπνιστείς" δεν έχεις πια που να πας. Ή το αποδέχεσαι, ή αλλάζεις τρόπους διασκέδασης (κυρίως). 


somnambulist said:


> ο βιολογικός εθισμός ελάχιστη σημασία έχει στο κάπνισμα.


Ίσως για κάποιους -λίγους- τυχερούς. Για τους περισσότερους καπνιστές, με βάση τους ιατρικούς όρους η νικοτίνη είναι εθιστική μεταξύ άλλων γιατί: 
-δημιουργεί μεταβολές στον εγκέφαλο ώστε να θέλουν όλο και μεγαλύτερη δόση
-όταν την κόβουν έχουν συμπτώματα στέρησης
-συνεχίζουν να κάνουν χρήση παρ' όλο που ξέρουν οτι βλάφτει την υγεία τους.
Υπάρχουν κι άλλα κριτήρια  που οδηγούν στο συμπέρασμα οτι είναι πιο εθιστική και κόβεται πιο δύσκολα από αρκετά ναρκωτικά.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2009)

Θυμάμαι την πρώτη φορά που είχα διαβάσει το παρακάτω: είχα φρίξει. Σε όσους καπνιστές το έχω πει, ωστόσο, είχα τις εξής δύο αντιδράσεις: νεύρα («άντε παράτα μας με τις βλακείες που διαβάζεις, μας έπρηξες, το νέφος δε σε πείραξε;») ή αδιαφορία («έλα μωρέ τώρα, αυτό το λέει ο ένας, άλλοι λένε ότι δεν ισχύει, εδώ εμένα ο παππούς μου κάπνιζε και έζησε ως τα ενενήντα»).

Tobacco is as addictive as heroin (as a mood & behavior altering agent).

* Nicotine is:
o 1000 X more potent than alcohol
o 10-100 X more potent than barbiturates
o 5-10 X more potent than cocaine or morphine
http://www1.umn.edu/perio/tobacco/nicaddct.html


----------



## curry (Jun 22, 2009)

Παλάβρα, εσύ είχες φρίξει αλλά αν οι καπνιστές έτρωγαν την ίδια φρίκη με κάτι τέτοια, τώρα δεν θα υπήρχαν καπνιστές. 
Θέλω να πω ότι, εγώ σου λέω ότι ναι, έτσι είναι, βαρύς εθισμός, τα λένε και τα χιλιολένε οι έρευνες. Αλλά έλα που οι συνέπειες του εθισμού δεν είναι τόσο εμφανείς όσο είναι στον αλκοολικό, στον ηρωινομανή, στον κοκαϊνομανή. Εκεί την πατάμε. Ναι, τζάνκια από τη μια, αλλά από την άλλη, είμαστε μια χαρά (συγκριτικά και λέμε τώρα). Δεν χάνουμε την ικανότητα να επικοινωνούμε με τους υπόλοιπους, η εξάρτησή μας δεν μας οδηγεί με μαθηματική ακρίβεια σε αδυναμία να εργαστούμε, να κάνουμε σχέσεις (φιλικές και ερωτικές), να φροντίσουμε τον εαυτό μας και τους γύρω μας (αν εξαιρέσεις το ντουμάνι), δεν επηρεάζεται η κριτική μας ικανότητα (σε όλα εκτός από το κάπνισμα), δεν κολλάμε αρρώστιες με φοβερά ονόματα, δεν κινδυνεύουμε να μείνουμε στον δρόμο άστεγοι ούτε να σκοτωθούμε επειδή οδηγούμε υπό την επήρεια και ένα σωρό άλλα τρομερά πράγματα. Επίσης, δεν πεθαίνουμε όλοι νέοι ούτε παθαίνουμε όλοι καρκίνο, καρδιά ή πίεση κι έχουμε καμιά 10αριά παραδείγματα στην καβάντζα να τα πετάμε όποτε μας στριμώχνουν οι άλλοι με τις αρρώστιες (ελεεινό, το ξέρω, αλλά υπαρκτό).
Επίσης, ξέρουμε ότι αν προσπαθήσουμε να το κόψουμε, δεν θα χτυπιόμαστε στους τοίχους, δεν θα ξερνάμε τα σωθικά μας, ούτε θα έχουμε σπασμούς επί μέρες, θα αντέχουμε την έκθεση στο φως, ακόμα και στον καπνό... άντε να βάλουμε μερικά κιλά και να σιχτιρίζουμε τους πάντες και τα πάντα επί ένα χ διάστημα... κι αν δεν τα καταφέρουμε, πάμε πάλι στην πάνω παράγραφο.
Έτσι, με όλα αυτά στο μυαλό λες, "έλα μωρέ, μια χαρά είμαι κι όποτε θέλω το κόβω". Αυτό ισχύει ως ατάκα, αλλά για λίγους, που βρίσκουν τη θέληση και το κόβουν. Η θέληση και η υπομονή είναι το ζήτημα για μένα, εγώ εκεί πάσχω.
Και κυρίως, όλα τα παραπάνω ενισχύονται από το γεγονός ότι κάτι τόσο βλαβερό όχι μόνο για τον καπνιστή, αλλά και για τον περίγυρό του, πωλείται από το κράτος, το οποίο βγάζει και τεράστια κέρδη από αυτή την υπόθεση. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι αν δεν διαφημιζόταν τόσο πολύ και δεν πωλούταν το τσιγάρο, δεν θα είχαμε τόσους καπνιστές - οι τωρινές απαγορεύσεις κατ' εμέ είναι ημίμετρα και υποκρισίες από την πλευρά του κράτους. Και μην μου πείτε για προσωπική βούληση και κρίση, και ότι τα περιμένω όλα από το κράτος, γιατί στα 15 και στα 16 που αρχίζεις το κάπνισμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα η ανάπτυξη του τμήματος του εγκεφάλου που ευθύνεται για την κριτική ικανότητα (αυτό είναι αποδεδειγμένο επιστημονικά). Γι' αυτό και κάνεις ένα εκατομμύριο λαλακίες σ' αυτή την ηλικία. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2009)

curry said:


> Π
> Και κυρίως, όλα τα παραπάνω ενισχύονται από το γεγονός ότι κάτι τόσο βλαβερό όχι μόνο για τον καπνιστή, αλλά και για τον περίγυρό του, πωλείται από το κράτος, το οποίο βγάζει και τεράστια κέρδη από αυτή την υπόθεση.


Καλά, αυτό είναι η μέγιστη βλακεία στην όλη υπόθεση. Επιδοτούνται οι καλλιέργειες, η παραγωγή, οι εταιρείες και απαγορεύεται η διαφήμιση, η άμεση ωστόσο, γιατί η έμμεση στην τηλεόραση και τα περιοδικα όχι. Το πιο κουλό: όλες οι εταιρείες έχουν φροντίσει να συνδεθούν με κάτι, την καμήλα, το μετάξι κτλ, για να μπορούν να κάνουν διαφημίσεις χωρίς να δείχνουν πακέτο. Πακέτο να μη διαφημίζεται, το κάπνισμα όμως, ναι.

Πάντως, δε σας ενοχλεί που εξαρτάστε από κάτι τόσο πολύ; Έχω τύχει με φίλους καπνιστές να ψάχνουμε μανιωδώς περίπτερο στη μέση του πουθενά/στα άγρια χαράματα γιατί δεν είχαν τσιγάρο και δεν άντεχαν να περιμένουν μερικές ώρες μέχρι να γυρίσουμε στον πολιτισμό/να ανοίξουν τα περίπτερα.


----------



## curry (Jun 22, 2009)

Δείξε μου έναν μη εξαρτημένο από το οτιδήποτε: μιλάω για κάθε είδους εξάρτηση, αισθηματική, ψυχολογική, καταναλωτική, σωματική, υλική, τα πάντα. Όλοι τρώνε τα κολλήματά τους... 
Πάντως, πλέον την παλεύω με τα κλειστά περίπτερα, περιμένω το πρωί - να σκεφτείς, τις προάλλες που μου τέλειωσε ο καπνός κι είχε κλείσει το μαγαζάκι της γωνίας, βαρέθηκα να περπατήσω 100 μέτρα ως το περίπτερο που διανυκτερεύει... Γουάου!


----------



## Elsa (Jun 22, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως, δε σας ενοχλεί που εξαρτάστε από κάτι τόσο πολύ; Έχω τύχει με φίλους καπνιστές να ψάχνουμε μανιωδώς περίπτερο στη μέση του πουθενά/στα άγρια χαράματα γιατί δεν είχαν τσιγάρο και δεν άντεχαν να περιμένουν μερικές ώρες μέχρι να γυρίσουμε στον πολιτισμό/να ανοίξουν τα περίπτερα.



Εμένα απίστευτα! Αυτός ήταν ο ένας λόγος που το έκοψα. Ο άλλος, ήταν οτι όταν πήγαινα να βάλω μια φωνή στα παιδιά μου ή να τραγουδήσω, μου ερχόταν φλέμα στο λαρύγγι και ακουγόμουν σαν την Σαπφώ Νοταρά...

Για τις αρρώστιες δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ πολύ, αλλά δεν είναι μόνο ο καρκίνος. Είναι και οι κακομοίρηδες που κουβαλάνε την φιάλη οξυγόνου όπου πάνε λόγω ΧΑΠ, οι άλλοι  με τα ακρωτηριασμένα δάχτυλα λόγω κακής κυκλοφορίας του αίματος, ή τα κατεστραμμένα ούλα και δόντια.
Να πω όμως το πιο απλό από προσωπική εμπειρία: Γλίτωσα από εκείνο το καταραμένο το HPV που κουβάλαγα από χρόνια και δεν μπορούσα να το ξεφορτωθώ με τίποτα. Ο γυναικολόγος βέβαια μου το είχε πει από την αρχή που το βρήκε, οτι όσο καπνίζω δύσκολα θα φύγει, αλλά άμα είσαι 25-30 χρονών κάτι τέτοια τα γράφεις...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2009)

http://afmarx.wordpress.com/2008/04/09/no-smoking/
http://afmarx.wordpress.com/2008/04/13/no-smoking2/
http://giatinarleta.blogspot.com/2007/05/n.html


----------



## Elsa (Jun 23, 2009)

Διαφημιστής κι εσείς;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2009)

Ε; .....


----------



## Elsa (Jun 23, 2009)

Ε, μα, τα λινκς που δίνεις, είναι για να το κόψει κανείς; 
Το λένε και οι ίδιοι στο ένα:
_Το ποστ αυτό είναι αυστηρώς ακατάλληλο για τους μη καπνιστές, τους αντικαπνιστές αλλά κυρίως για τους πρώην καπνιστές που ακόμη το παλεύουν…_
:)


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2009)

@kapa18: It's me alright.
@drsiebenmal: Παγκόσμιο, όχι πανευρωπαϊκό. Με κολακεύουν ορισμένοι χαρακτηρισμοί σου, αλλά δεν τους άξιζα. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 24, 2009)

Costas said:


> @kapa18: It's me alright.
> @drsiebenmal: Παγκόσμιο, όχι πανευρωπαϊκό. Με κολακεύουν ορισμένοι χαρακτηρισμοί σου, αλλά δεν τους άξιζα. :)


Αν σκέφτηκε κανείς να οργανώσει διαγωνισμό σκακιού στη Λεξιλογία, δηλώνω ότι δεν θα συμμετάσχω λόγω φόρτου εργασίας.


----------



## curry (Jun 26, 2009)

Διευκρινίσεις της απαγόρευσης 
Αντιγράφω από την Ελευθεροτυπία.

Διευκρινίσεις για τον τρόπο εφαρμογής των αντικαπνιστικών μέτρων που θα ισχύσουν από την 1η Ιουλίου έδωσε χθες ο υπουργός Υγείας Δ. Αβραμόπουλος, ενώ εξήγγειλε και τη δημιουργία ειδικής τηλεφωνικής γραμμής που θα δίνει πληροφορίες για τα νέα μέτρα στους πολίτες. Οπως ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά, «τα μέτρα που παίρνουμε, προστατεύουν και θωρακίζουν τη νέα γενιά. Στόχος μας, η δημιουργία μιας νέας γενιάς σε μια νέα εποχή όπου το κάπνισμα θα έχει περιοριστεί στο μεγαλύτερο δυνατό βαθμό».

Πρόσθεσε ότι τα καταστήματα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος, ανεξαρτήτως εμβαδού, είδους παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών και αρχής χορήγησης της άδειας λειτουργίας τους, που δεν έχουν άδεια δημιουργίας χώρων καπνιζόντων, ή μέχρι να αποκτήσουν την άδεια αυτή, υπάγονται από 1ης Ιουλίου 2009 στην πλήρη απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος.

Τα καταστήματα κάτω των 70 τ.μ., που θα επιλέξουν να λειτουργήσουν αποκλειστικά για καπνιστές, θα πρέπει για να πάρουν την άδεια να εξοπλιστούν με μηχανήματα εξαερισμού και καθαρισμού του εσωτερικού αέρα.

Επίσης, πρέπει να αναρτηθεί στην πρόσοψη και στον εσωτερικό χώρο εμφανής επιγραφή που θα αναφέρει ότι το κατάστημα είναι χώρος και για καπνίζοντες, προκειμένου να αποφευχθεί οποιαδήποτε παραπλάνηση του καταναλωτικού κοινού και να μην υπάρξουν αμφιβολίες ως προς την εξαίρεσή του από το πεδίο εφαρμογής των απαγορεύσεων που προβλέπει ο νόμος.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση απαγορεύεται η είσοδος ή η παραμονή ανηλίκων σε χώρους καπνιζόντων σε όλα τα καταστήματα της χώρας, ανεξάρτητα εάν συνοδεύονται από ενήλικους.

Οι επιχειρήσεις καζίνων διέπονται από τον νόμο 2206/1994 και οι όροι σχετικά με την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος σε αυτά θα καθοριστούν κατόπιν ειδικής διαβούλευσης με τα υπουργεία Οικονομίας και Τουριστικής Ανάπτυξης.

Σημειώνεται ακόμη πως το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο 1142 θα προχωρήσει σε εξερχόμενες κλήσεις και στην αποστολή ενημερωτικών φυλλαδίων προς όλα τα καταστήματα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος για την ενημέρωσή τους και θα φροντίζει την ίδια στιγμή να παρακολουθεί την πορεία προσαρμογής των καταστημάτων στη νέα πραγματικότητα, τηρώντας αναλυτικά στατιστικά στοιχεία για το τι συμβαίνει σε ολόκληρη τη χώρα. \
ΣΟΦΙΑ ΝΕΤΑ 

*
Τι θα ισχύσει από την 1η Ιουλίου*

* Καταστήματα κάτω των 70 τ.μ. που θα επιλέξουν να λειτουργήσουν αποκλειστικά για καπνιστές, θα πρέπει να τροποποιήσουν την άδεια λειτουργίας τους με αίτηση προς την αρμόδια αρχή.

* Καταστήματα άνω των 70 τ.μ., με εξαίρεση τα κέντρα διασκέδασης άνω των 300 τ.μ. μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν χώρο καπνιζόντων με μέγιστο εμβαδό ίσο με το 30 % του ωφέλιμου χώρου του καταστήματος. Επίσης θα πρέπει να είναι πλήρως διαχωρισμένος ο χώρος αυτός από το υπόλοιπο κατάστημα.

* Κέντρα διασκέδασης με ζωντανή μουσική πάνω από 400 τ.μ. μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν χώροι για καπνίζοντες σε ποσοστό 40 % της επιφάνειας του καταστήματος. Ο χώρος διαχωρίζεται από το υπόλοιπο κατάστημα με διαχωριστικό που έχει ύψος τουλάχιστον 2 μέτρων.

* Οι εξωτερικοί χώροι ανάπτυξης τραπεζοκαθισμάτων δεν εμπίπτουν στο πεδίο εφαρμογής του νόμου, ακόμα και αν οι χώροι αυτοί καλύπτονται από σκέπαστρο.

* Η δημιουργία χώρου για καπνίζοντες είναι υποχρεωτική στις περιπτώσεις των δημόσιων υπηρεσιών και των ιδιωτικών επιχειρήσεων που απασχολούν περισσότερους από 50 εργαζόμενους, εφόσον υπάρχει συμφωνία ανάμεσα στους εργαζομένους και τον εργοδότη.

* Το πρόστιμο, σύμφωνα με το νόμο, καθορίζεται για τους ιδιώτες παραβάτες από 50 μέχρι 500 €, για τους υπεύθυνους 1.000 μέχρι 2.000 € σε περίπτωση υποτροπής, με δυνατότητα προσωρινής ανάκλησης της πώλησης προϊόντων καπνού από τα ειδικά καταστήματα ή και ανάκληση της άδειας λειτουργίας του καταστήματος.

* Από την Τετάρτη 1η Ιουλίου με την εφαρμογή του νόμου, οι πολίτες θα μπορούν να τηλεφωνούν στον αριθμό *1142 *για να πληροφορηθούν για όλες τις διατάξεις του νόμου.

Πολύ θα ήθελα να δω ποιοι θα μπουν στον κόπο και στο έξοδο να βάλουν εξαερισμό και κυρίως, ποιος θα τους το επιβάλει...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2009)

curry said:


> *Τι θα ισχύσει από την 1η Ιουλίου*
> * Καταστήματα κάτω των 70 τ.μ. που θα επιλέξουν να λειτουργήσουν αποκλειστικά για καπνιστές, θα πρέπει να τροποποιήσουν την άδεια λειτουργίας τους με αίτηση προς την αρμόδια αρχή.


Ο νόμος χρονικές προθεσμίες δεν προβλέπει; Δηλαδή πάει ο καταστηματάρχης και υποβάλλει αίτηση για τροποποίηση της άδειας λειτουργίας την 30η Ιουνίου ε.έ. Μέχρι πότε θα πρέπει να έχει λάβει απάντηση από την αρμόδια Νομαρχία (όσοι έχετε εκδώσει άδεια λειτουργίας γνωρίζετε για τι πράγμα μιλάω); Μέχρι πότε, αφότου έχει λάβει την έγκριση της τροποποίησης, θα είναι υποχρεωμένος να έχει προβεί στις απαιτούμενες αλλαγές; Χωρίς χρονικά όρια, υποβάλλεις μια αίτηση κι είσαι νομότυπος.


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2009)

Όχι μόνο τα χρονικά ζητήματα- όλο μπάζει. Τι σημαίνει δηλαδή κατάστημα μόνο για καπνιστές; θα γίνουν όλα καταστήματα για καπνιστές και αμέσως αμέσως πάει περίπατο η απαγόρευση. Παρεμπιπτόντως δε βλέπω πουθενά καμία πρόβλεψη για τους υπαλλήλους, που υποτίθεται την υγεία τους προστατεύει ο νόμος. Μπορεί ο σερβιτόρος να ζητήσει να μην σερβίρει στο τμήμα των καπνιστών; Όσο για τα κέντρα με ζωντανή μουσική, το διαχωριστικό των δύο μέτρων θα εμποδίσει τον καπνό να πάει παντού;

Για τα γραφεία και τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες δεν είναι θέμα υγείας, είναι και θέμα καλαισθησίας, Πάει να εξυπηρετηθεί κάποιος και τον περιμένει ο υπάλληλος με το τσιγάρο να κρέμεται στο στόμα και με ένα σταχτοδοχείο τίγκα που βρωμάει και το μισό έχει αδειάσει πάνω στο γραφείο. 

Στο ΗΒ πάντως το ζήτημα του καπνίσματος στα γραφεία λύθηκε από τις ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες- όσα γραφεία έχουν εσωτερικά καπνιστήρια πληρώνουν τα μαλλιοκέφαλά τους για τον έξτρα κίνδυνο πυρκαγιάς. Ισχυρότερο κίνητρο δε νομίζω να υπάρχει για τους επιχειρηματίες.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2009)

curry said:


> Διευκρινίσεις της απαγόρευσης
> Αντιγράφω από την Ελευθεροτυπία.
> [...]
> * Κέντρα διασκέδασης με ζωντανή μουσική πάνω από 400 τ.μ. μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν χώροι για καπνίζοντες σε ποσοστό 40 % της επιφάνειας του καταστήματος. Ο χώρος διαχωρίζεται από το υπόλοιπο κατάστημα με διαχωριστικό που έχει ύψος τουλάχιστον 2 μέτρων.
> ...


 
Στέκομαι μόνο σε αυτό, προς το παρόν, γιατί είναι μια απίστευτη βλακεία, αν δεν κάνω λάθος!
Ο καπνός ανεβαίνει ψηλά, οπότε τα διαχωριστικά πρέπει να ξεκινούν από πάνω για να είναι αποτελεσματικά! Αν το διαχωριστικό ξεκινάει από κάτω και σταματάει στα 2 περίπου μέτρα, δεν δημιουργείται ένα είδος "φεγγίτη" απ' όπου το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό του καπνού θα περνάει στον χώρο των δύσμοιρων, δήθεν προστατευμένων μη καπνιστών;
Ένας μανιώδης καπνιστής  με σεβασμό για τους "αλλόθρησκους". ;)


----------



## stathis (Jun 26, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ένας μανιώδης καπνιστής  με σεβασμό για τους "αλλόθρησκους". ;)


Όχι, φίλε Daeman, μη λυγίζεις! Πρέπει να είμαστε ανελέητοι!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2009)

Διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά τα «μέτρα» και τις προβλέψεις, I can't help but wonder: πόσο γελοίο κράτος είμαστε, τελικά;


----------



## curry (Jun 26, 2009)

Κάπου διάβαζα νωρίτερα ότι για να πετάς τα λουλούδια τώρα στα σκυλάδικα, θα πρέπει να εξασκηθείς σε ακόντιο και σφαιροβολία!
Πάντως, σοβαρά, κι εμένα μου φαίνεται γελοίο αυτό με το διαχωριστικό, αφού πράγματι ο καπνός ανεβαίνει προς τα πάνω... άσε που αν ήμουν τραγουδίστρια, θα απαιτούσα (πόσο μάλλον τώρα με την απαγόρευση) να απαγορευτεί το κάπνισμα εντελώς σε τέτοια μέρη - μιλάμε για τη φωνή τους, το εργαλείο τους. Στο θέατρο γιατί δεν ανάβουμε τσιγάρο δηλαδή;


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 26, 2009)

curry said:


> * Η δημιουργία χώρου για καπνίζοντες είναι υποχρεωτική στις περιπτώσεις των δημόσιων υπηρεσιών και των ιδιωτικών επιχειρήσεων που απασχολούν περισσότερους από 50 εργαζόμενους, *εφόσον υπάρχει συμφωνία* ανάμεσα στους εργαζομένους και τον εργοδότη.


Δεν το έπιασα αυτό... Τι είδους συμφωνία να υπάρχει; Αν υπάρχει ήδη συμφωνία για τη δημιουργία χώρου, τότε υπάρχει και χώρος. Αν δεν υπάρχει συμφωνία, τότε δεν υπάρχει και υποχρέωση να φτιαχτεί χώρος καπνίσματος, οπότε η διάταξη είναι άκυρη. 

Anyway, αφιερωμένος ο διάλογος από εδώ:

_- Στη Νέα Υόρκη απαγορεύεται σχεδόν παντού το κάπνισμα. Ακόμα και στο ρεστοράν απαγορεύονται οι καπνιστές, όπως παλιά απαγορεύονταν οι μαύροι. Τους διώχνουν!
- Σιγά μην τους κλείνουν και σε στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης.
- Μπορεί να γίνει κι αυτό.
- Ε καλά, τότε δε θα πάω στη Νέα Υόρκη.

_ΥΓ προς curry: Αν ποτέ γίνεις τραγουδίστρια σε σκυλάδικο, θα είμαι κάθε βράδυ πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2009)

stathis said:


> Όχι, φίλε Daeman, μη λυγίζεις! Πρέπει να είμαστε ανελέητοι!


 
Ε, είπα να βάλω λίγο νερό στο κρασί μου, γιατί τόσες δεκαετίες ανελέητοι και αναίσθητοι ήμασταν απέναντι στους μη καπνιστές. Προσωπικά, ιδίως από τότε που έχω παιδιά στο σπίτι όχι μόνο άρχισα να λυγίζω, μέχρι και αναδιπλώθηκα μπορώ να πω! Πάντως, μετρημένες τις βλέπω τις μέρες μας· κάποιοι φανατισμένοι αντικαπνιστές μάς έχουν έτοιμους για το Γκουαντα-φούμο και από τώρα βλέπω τον Αρτέμη Μάτσα (ή μήπως ήταν ο Ανέστης Βλάχος;!, δεν καλοθυμάμαι) να μου καγχάζει στη μούρη: Καπνίζεις, ε; Σκουλήκι!


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2009)

Πλούσιο και κατατοπιστικό το άρθρο του Βήματος, ας βρίσκεται για να το συμβουλευόμαστε:

http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=46&ct=33&artId=263310&dt=28/06/2009


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2009)

Και βλέπω στο άρθρο τις κλασσικές δικαιολογίες- θα χάσουμε πελάτες λένε οι περιπτεράδες, γιατί στέλνουν οι γονείς το παιδί να τους πάρει τσιγάρα και τώρα αυτό απαγορεύεται. Και πως θα τον χάσεις τον πελάτη ρε φίλε; Αφού θα θέλει τσιγάρα. άμα δεν πουλήσεις στο παιδί του, δεν θα έρθει ο ίδιος να αγοράσει; Ή μήπως θα πει ο γονιός "αφού δεν μπορεί να μου αγοράσει τσιγάρα το παιδί μου σταματώ το κάπνισμα";
Όσο για τις παραβάσεις, χτες με πήγαν τραβώντας κάτι γνωστοί σε ελληνικό καφενείο στο Λονδίνο, όπου ένας θεριακλής Ελληναράς είχε στογγυλοκαθίσει δίπλα στο ανοιχτό παράθυρο και κάπνιζε, έτσι ώστε ο καπνός του να έρχεται μέσα στο χώρο. Δεν καθόταν έξω από το μαγαζί, κάτω από την τέντα, η καρέκλα και το τραπέζι του ήταν μέσα στο μαγαζί και η συρόμενη τζαμαρία ήταν ανοιχτή δίπλα του. Σύμφωνα με το νόμο αυτός κάπνιζε σε εσωτερικό χώρο. Αν το έκανε αυτό στο δίπλα κατάστημα που ήταν παμπ θα τον είχαν βγάλει έξω, στο ελληνικής ιδιοκτησίας τον είχαν γραμμένο το νόμο με το σκεπτικό ότι κανένας Έλληνας πελάτης δεν θα τους καρφώσει. είναι που ήμουνα ακόμα με το τζετλαγκ και δεν είχα διάθεση, αλλιώς τώρα θα είχαν διαπιστώσει ότι και οι Έλληνες πελάτες καρφώνουν (ειδικά όταν τους φυσάς τον καπνό απάνω τους). 

Να δω εφαρμογή σε γραφεία με δέκα υπαλλήλους π.χ. Δεν θα ξεκινήσει το "μεταξύ μας είμαστε, τι σημασία έχει" κλπ κλπ


----------



## Costas (Jun 28, 2009)

Η απλή ανάγνωση του άρθρου με τις διατάξεις του νόμου και τα πολλά παράθυρά του με πείθει ότι δεν πρόκειται να γίνει τίποτα. Το μόνο που μπορεί να γίνει, είναι να ευαισθητοποιηθούν μερικοί άνθρωποι και να καταλάβουν ότι δεν μπορούν να τα ρίχνουν όλα στον "κατεργάρη Έλληνα" που πάντα βρίσκει τρόπο να παρανομεί, αφού θα ανήκουν και οι ίδιοι σε αυτή την κατηγορία... Αιδώς, Αργείοι!


----------



## NatCat (Jul 1, 2009)

Ως πείραμα, πριν από λίγο τηλεφώνησα στο 1142, τη γραμμή για την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος στους δημόσιους χώρους.

Το σήκωσαν αμέσως (ουάου!) και τους ρώτησα τι μπορώ να κάνω αν βρεθώ σε μαγαζί όπου καπνίζουν παράνομα. Μου απάντησαν ότι μπορώ είτε να το καταγγείλω επωνύμως στην αρμόδια αστυνομία ή στην τουριστική αστυνομία, είτε να το καταγγείλω στο 1142 και να προωθήσουν αυτοί την καταγγελία στην αστυνομία.

Αστεία πράγματα... Εδώ η αστυνομία άλλα κι άλλα δεν κάνει, θα ασχοληθεί με τον θεριακλή που φυσάει καπνό στα μούτρα μου στο μπαράκι της γειτονιάς;

Πάντως σκοπεύω να προβώ σε καταγγελίες, έτσι, για να δω τι (δεν) θα γίνει. Κάντε το κι εσείς--έτσι, για το γαμώτο!

[Αναστεναγμός]Πόσο απογοητεύομαι όταν συλλογίζομαι ότι είμαστε ένα έθνος υποκριτών χωρίς ίχνος συλλογικής συνείδησης...[/Αναστεναγμός]


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 2, 2009)

Ο νόμος δεν... αγγίζει και τους ιδιοκτήτες καταστημάτων υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος που έχουν αναπτύξει -νόμιμα;- ολόκληρες γυάλινες κατασκευές (βλ. πλατεία Κολωνακίου) σε εξωτερικούς χώρους και σε αυτές τραπεζοκαθίσματα. «Στο πεδίο εφαρμογής της απαγόρευσης του νόμου δεν εμπίπτουν οι εξωτερικοί χώροι ανάπτυξης τραπεζοκαθισμάτων των καταστημάτων υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος, όπως οι χώροι αυτοί περιγράφονται στην άδεια λειτουργίας τους, ακόμη και αν καλύπτονται με σκέπαστρο»! 
Ελευθερτπ.


----------



## Inachus (Jul 5, 2009)

" ΔΙΑΤΑΓΜΑ 
περί απαγορεύσεως του καπνίζειν εντός των δημοσίων γραφείων και καταστημάτων
ΟΘΩΝ
ΕΛΕΩ ΘΕΟΥ
ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ
κτλ
κτλ
κτλ"
http://blogs.sch.gr/pa3geo/files/2009/07/amalia-smoking.jpg

Ενδιαφέρον δεν είναι;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2009)

Το Διάταγμα του Όθωνα αναφέρεται στον κίνδυνο πυρκαγιάς. Θυμάται κανείς ποιος σατίριζε πριν από πολλά χρόνια το: "Μην καπνίζετε, θυμηθείτε την πυρκαγιά του Σικάγου" προσθέτοντας: "Μην πτύετε, θυμηθείτε τις πλημμύρες του Μισσισσιπή";


----------



## stathis (Jul 5, 2009)

Έχω να δηλώσω ότι είμαι ένα βρωμερό σκουλήκι και ότι χθες κάπνιζα μέσα σε μπαρ.
(Λεπτομέρεια: η ώρα είχε πάει 5 παρά, είχαμε μείνει καμιά δεκαριά άνθρωποι και κάπνιζαν όλοι.)

Το συγκεκριμένο μπαρ είναι παραπάνω από βέβαιο ότι έχει επιλέξει να είναι για καπνιστές (είναι κάτω από 70 τ.μ.) αλλά νομίζω ότι ακόμη κι αν έχει γίνει η σχετική αίτηση, το κάπνισμα εξακολουθεί να απαγορεύεται μέχρι να εκδοθεί η απόφαση.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 6, 2009)

stathis said:


> Το συγκεκριμένο μπαρ είναι παραπάνω από βέβαιο ότι έχει επιλέξει να είναι για καπνιστές (είναι κάτω από 70 τ.μ.) αλλά νομίζω ότι ακόμη κι αν έχει γίνει η σχετική αίτηση, το κάπνισμα εξακολουθεί να απαγορεύεται μέχρι να εκδοθεί η απόφαση.


Ακριβώς, μέχρι να πάρει την άδεια και το σήμα, φερμπότεν. Και σε καθε περίπτωση, αν αποφάσισε "καπνιστών", πρέπει να έχει βάλει ξεκάθαρη επιγραφή έξω και μέσα, για να αποφεύγονται οι πονηριές μια έτσι μια γιουβέτσι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2009)

Χαχα, βρήκα αυτό σήμερα και δεν το είχα ξαναδεί:


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2009)

Κάτι που μου έστειλαν και δείχνει που μπορεί να φτάσουν


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

Α, δεν ήξερα ότι ο Μαγκάιβερ ήταν καπνιστής, και μάλιστα άλλαξε και πρόσφατα φύλο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2009)

Πολύ αστείο. Το παρατραβάει μόνο λίγο στο σημείο με τον αναπτήρα. Δεν απαγορεύεται να έχεις αναπτήρες και τσιγάρα στην τσάντα σου όταν περνάς από τον έλεγχο αποσκευών.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

Το αεροπλάνο είναι αραβικής εταιρείας. Εκεί απαγορεύεται για τις γυναίκες.  Προσοχή στη λεπτομέρεια. :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2009)

SBE said:


> Κάτι που μου έστειλαν και δείχνει που μπορεί να φτάσουν οι καπνιστές


 
Ναι, θα κάναμε πολλά για αυτή τη μία τζούρα, και χειρότερα ίσως,
αλλά τούτα εδώ μόνο ο... Μαγκάιβερ θα τα έκανε, που λέει και ο Ζαζ!

Προσωπικές εμπειρίες σε αεροπλάνο: 1995, δεκάωρη πτήση με Ολυμπιακή, Αθήνα-Νέα Υόρκη. Δεν κοιμάμαι ποτέ σε ταξίδια. Στο πεντάωρο, μ' έχει κυριέψει η στέρηση και πάω στις Ελληνίδες αεροσυνοδούς που κάπνιζαν στα κλεφτά στο καμαράκι τους: Κορίτσια, αφήστε με, σας παρακαλώ, να κάνω ένα και μοναδικό τσιγάρο, γιατί δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι θα κάνω... Ως καπνίστριες, έδειξαν κατανόηση και ήταν το πιο γρήγορο και απολαυστικό τσιγάρο που έκανα ποτέ. Και όχι άλλο, μέχρι την προσγείωση.
Ενώ με KLM, σε 13 ώρες πτήσης, όπου η ευωδιά του κολομβιάνικου καφέ έσπαγε τη μύτη και ο οργανισμός αντανακλαστικά εκλιπαρούσε το τσιγάρο, ούτε που το διανοήθηκα!

Τώρα, μασουλάω ό,τι βρω και προσπαθώ να μην το σκέφτομαι. Μέχρι 5 ώρες, τα καταφέρνω. Μετά, ιώβεια υπομονή... 
Μήπως είναι η ώρα μου, πριν έρθει η ώρα μου!


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2009)

Μαγκάιβερ ρουλζζζζζ. 

Νομίζω ότι οι αναπτήρες έχουν απαγορευτει πλέον.
Κι οι νυχοκόπτες φυσικά που δείχνει το φιλμάκι. 
Τα τσιγάρα δεν απαγορεύονται, αρκεί να μην τα ανάψεις. 

Απορία: στερημένε καπνιστή δαεμαν, γιαίτ δεν έχεις σκεφτέι τη λύση αυτοκόλλητο νικοτίνης;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

Χεχε, έχω κάνει την πτήση Wichita-Cincinnati έχοντας δίπλα μου έναν καουμπόι, επαγγελματία σε ρόντεο —όχι μεγάλο, είκοσι τεσσάρων χρονών μου είπε πως ήταν—, που παρεμπ μου μιλούσε με πολύ σεβασμό που ήμουν μεγαλύτερος και φορούσα J.B. Stetson, ο οποίος μασούλαγε ταμπάκο σ' όλη την πτήση. Αυτό, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν απαγορεύεται.  Τι λες, daeman; (Μου 'δωσε και beef jerky απ' το δικό του. :))


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2009)

Άλλοι καπνιστές βγάζουν την πτήση μασώντας τσίχλα νικοτίνης.


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2009)

Για τις τσίχλες νικοτίνης, επιφυλάσσομαι, γιατί κάτι έχω υπόψη, αλλά θέλω να το διασταυρώσω πριν το δημοσιεύσω.

Για τον ταμπάκο που λέει ο Ζαζ, τα δόντια γίνονται καφέ, άσε πια το απαίσιο φτύσιμο και τα πτυελοδοχεία στα σαλούν του Γουέστ, κι ο Άβερελ Ντάλτον και... πήρα φόρα (ενώ με το τσιγάρο κιτρινίζουν, μας δουλεύεις, ρε φίλε;)

Υπάρχει, πάντως, και σε νέα μορφή/προϊόν που λέγεται dip, όπως λέει και εδώ:
Dip is a form of smokeless tobacco that is cut more fine than regular chewing tobacco. It is bought in a round tin that is a little smaller than a hockey puck. It comes in fine cut(or snuff), mid cut, and long cut. Users take a pinch of tobacco and place it between their bottom lip and gums. Smokeless tobacco has much more nicotine than cigarettes (one tin has about the same amount of nicotine as 60 cigarettes). Large amounts of nicotine are absorbed through the gums and mouth tissue and goes directly to the blood stream, creating a buzz that lasts around 15 minutes. This buzz only lasts until you become tolerant to the drug; people who are heavy users only receive a state of satisfaction and relaxation. [...]
Dipping is often referred to as "packing a lipper." 

και το συνηθίζουν οι φαντάροι στις ΗΠΑ που δεν μπορούν να καπνίζουν όπου λάχει. Το είχα συναντήσει κάνοντας τα 2 πρώτα επεισόδια του Generation Kill, αλλά δεν το δοκίμασα, ακόμα.

Από την άλλη, το beef jerky είναι ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα· και ο παστουρμάς, επίσης, αν πρόκειται να μονάσω, βέβαια...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2009)

Τι τραβάτε κι εσείς οι εξαρτημένοι...


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 20, 2009)

Υπάρχει και σε σακουλάκι που δεν χρειάζεται ούτε το φτύσιμο ούτε να τρέχεις για τα δόντια. Δες εδώ  :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2009)

Αυτό θα είναι που το λένε πράσινη οικονομία σωστά;


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2009)

Έτσι αντί για καρκίνο του πνεύμονα ανησυχούμε μόνο για καρκίνο του στόματος.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 20, 2009)

SBE said:


> Έτσι αντί για καρκίνο του πνεύμονα ανησυχούμε μόνο για καρκίνο του στόματος.



Δεν το χρησιμοποιώ αλλά από όσα έχω διαβάσει είναι το μοναδικό προϊόν που περνάει από ειδική επεξεργασία και επιτρέπεται η χρήση του «άφοβα». Δες και αυτά (ο τύπος έχει φοβερή πλάκα):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xjm9NNuuVU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05q6Cr5LRig​


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2009)

Με έπεισε, θα αρχίσω το σνουσιμα!


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2009)

Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχουν οι ΚΟΤΕΣ με τους καπνιστές; Αφού σοφιστείτε μερικά bacronyms (ΚΑΠΝΙΣΤΕΣ ΟΛΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΚΡΑΤΕΙΑΣ, ΣΥΣΠΕΙΡΩΘΕΙΤΕ;), διαβάστε εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2009)

Προκαταρκτική ανακοίνωση της Υπουργού Υγείας:

Όλα τα ενδεχόμενα για την πλήρη απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος είναι στο τραπέζι, δήλωσε την Πέμπτη η υπουργός Υγείας Μαριλίζα Ξενογιαννακοπούλου προσθέτοντας ότι το ΠΑΣΟΚ υποστηρίζει τα μέτρα που αφορούν την πρόληψη και την αντιμετώπιση των συνεπειών από το κάπνισμα.
Ωστόσο, είπε ότι ο νόμος Αβραμόπουλου «είχε εξαιρετικές αντιφάσεις και προβλήματα [...] δεν υπάρχουν καν υπουργικές αποφάσεις για την υλοποίησή του».

Συμπλήρωσε ότι η διοίκηση και η αυτοδιοίκηση δεν μπορούν να εφαρμόσουν σωστά το μέτρο, γιατί υπάρχει είτε απουσία υπουργικών αποφάσεων, είτε απουσία του πλαισίου ελέγχων, είτε απουσία κυρώσεων, είτε σύγχυση.

Τέλος, ερωτηθείσα αν σχεδιάζει και την ολική απαγόρευση, απάντησε: «Είναι όλα στο τραπέζι».

in.gr - 22/10/09

Ελπίζω να δω φλος ρουαγιάλ στο τραπέζι, αντί για τασάκια!

Τηλεφωνικός αριθμός για τις καταγγελίες: 1142.
Εξιστόρηση περιστατικών: στα σχόλια του κυρίως άρθρου.
"Δεν θα δικαιωθούμε, αν δεν οργανωθούμε" (παράφραση γνωστού συνδικαλιστικού συνθήματος...)


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2010)

Μα γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι ο ένας στους δύο Έλληνες είναι καπνιστής; Πώς άλλαξαν έτσι τραγικά τα δεδομένα σε βάρος της ελληνικής φυλής; Επιτέλους, μόνο στο χρέος θα μείνει να έχουμε τα πρωτεία;

"Παγκόσμιοι πρωταθλητές" στο κάπνισμα είναι οι Αυστριακοί


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 12, 2010)

Τα καλύτερα κονέ (παντός είδους) εδώ στο Βερολίνο πάντως γίνονται στις πίσω αυλές των άκαπνων μαγαζιών... μουσική σε ανεκτά ντεσιμπέλ, μπυρίτσα στο χέρι, σόμπες για να μην παγώσουν τα δαχτυλάκια καθώς στρίβεις στους -8 (ορισμένα μέρη έχουν και βαρέλι με αναμμένη φωτιά opos Ameriki) και ημισυνωμοτικό feeling λυκειακής τουαλέτας. Smirt away.

Για να καταθέσω τον οβολό μου πάντως, καλό θα μας κάνουν αν απαγορεύσουν δια ροπάλου το κάπνισμα. Με 20 βαθμούς Δεκέμβρη μήνα, ποιος χ...κε. Το ποτάκι σου ανά χείρας και έξω από το μαγαζί, καλύτερα δε το ποτάκι να είναι σε αλουμινένιο κουτί από περίπτερο και να μην υπερβαίνει τα 2 ευρώ σε κόστος.

Μοναδικό μειονέκτημα για τα μετέπειτα άκαπνα μαγαζιά θα είναι ίσως πως δεν θα υπάρχει πια καπνίλα να καλύπτει τις άλλες μυρωδιές σε -ίλα (ποδαρίλα, ιδρωτίλα, μασχαλίλα κλπ -αυτό κάπου το 'χα ακούσει και το ανακυκλώνω ).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Μοναδικό μειονέκτημα για τα μετέπειτα άκαπνα μαγαζιά θα είναι ίσως πως δεν θα υπάρχει πια καπνίλα να καλύπτει τις άλλες μυρωδιές σε -ίλα (ποδαρίλα, ιδρωτίλα, μασχαλίλα κλπ -αυτό κάπου το 'χα ακούσει και το ανακυκλώνω ).


Μπα, δυστυχώς αυτές οι οσμές δεν καλύπτονται με τίποτα, ούτε με καπνίλα ούτε με βουτιά σε αρώματα.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 12, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα. Δυστυχώς, οι δυσάρεστες μυρωδιές έχουν αθροιστικές... επιπτώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2010)

Πρόστιμα στους καπνιστές. Αυτή τη λύση γιατί δεν την ακούσαμε ακόμα;

—Μα είναι παράνομο. —Δεν με νοιάζει!
Από τον Χ. Μιχαηλίδη.

Το ρεπορτάζ του Malcolm Brabant και το βιντεάκι του BBC:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8503444.stm


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2010)

Το Σάββατο πήγα στο Whispers of Wine στο Μαρούσι, πολυδιαφημισμένο και με πολύ θετικά σχόλια των πελατών του. Πολύ μικρός χώρος, χωράει περίπου 30 άτομα, αρκετά στριμωγμένα. Είχαν παραλείψει να ανακοινώσουν όμως στην ιστοσελίδα τους ή στο Αθηνόραμα όπου διαφημίζονται ότι το εστιατόριο είναι "καπνιστών". Μετά, κατέθεσα το εξής σχόλιο στη σελίδα τους στο Facebook:
Υποθέτω ότι ο χώρος του εστιατορίου είναι κάτω από 70 τ.μ., γι' αυτόν τον λόγο η διεύθυνση έχει αποφασίσει να το καθιερώσει ως χώρο καπνιζόντων, αν και δεν είδα κάποιο σήμα στην πόρτα. Δεν θα έπρεπε όμως να προειδοποιεί τους πελάτες στην ιστοσελίδα, ώστε να αποφασίζουν ανάλογα; Πήγα χθες το βράδυ για πρώτη φορά και πολύ δύσκολα θα αποφασίσω να ξαναπάω — ίσως σε ώρα που θα είναι σχεδόν άδειο. Όσα θετικά σχόλια και να έχω να κάνω για το φαγητό και για την εκπληκτική λίστα κρασιών, δυστυχώς η μυρωδιά του καπνού στα ρούχα μας και στα μαλλιά μας ήταν η τελευταία και καθοριστική εντύπωση.​


----------



## SBE (Feb 9, 2010)

Tα Χριστούγεννα είχα ένα επαγγελματικό ραντεβού με ιδιοκτήτη εστιατορίου, στο μαγαζί του. Καθίσαμε στο χώρο μη καπνιστών (ναι, είχε τέτοιο χώρο) κι ο εστιάτορας με το τσιγάρο στο χέρι και φύσαγε τον καπνό πάνω μου σε όλη τη διάρκεια της συζήτησης. Εννοείται δεν ρώτησε αν με πειράζει το κάπνισμα, κυρίως μου φάνηκε κωμική η παραβίαση των κανονισμών που ο ίδιος είχε φτιάξει για το μαγαζί του. 
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο πολύπλοκο όσο πιστεύουμε. Η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος στη δημόσια συγκοινωνία ισχύει εδώ και τριάντα χρόνια και εφαρμόζεται χωρίς πρόστιμα και απειλές. Εκτός αν δεχτούμε ότι στα 30 χρόνια που μεσολάβησαν γίναμε επαναστάτες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πρόστιμα στους καπνιστές. Αυτή τη λύση γιατί δεν την ακούσαμε ακόμα;


Να επισημάνω ότι τα πρόστιμα τα έχουμε ακούσει (αλλά, φυσικά, δεν τα έχουμε δει). Τα μέτρα συνοδεύονταν και από τις κυρώσεις αλλά, αν ίσχυσαν, ίσχυσαν για 48 ώρες. Η δική μου υπενθύμιση ήταν η χιουμοριστική μου συμβολή στο δημοσιονομικό πρόβλημα της χώρας. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2010)

Σε μια αντικαπνιστική σελίδα στο Facebook πληροφορήθηκα ότι δεν μπορούν να επιβάλουν τον νόμο επειδή δεν εκδόθηκαν οι ανάλογες υπουργικές αποφάσεις. Γι' αυτό, ακόμα κι αν κάνεις καταγγελία, σου απαντούν ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα ακόμα εκτός από συστάσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 9, 2010)

SBE said:


> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο πολύπλοκο όσο πιστεύουμε. Η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος στη δημόσια συγκοινωνία ισχύει εδώ και τριάντα χρόνια και εφαρμόζεται χωρίς πρόστιμα και απειλές.



Οπουδήποτε επικράτησε η απαγόρευση καπνίσματος, υπήρξε η ισχυρή απειλή άρνησης προσφοράς υπηρεσιών. Στον ευρύτατο τομέα της ψυχαγωγίας δεν ισχύει αυτό.


----------



## StellaP (Feb 9, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Σε μια αντικαπνιστική σελίδα στο Facebook πληροφορήθηκα ότι δεν μπορούν να επιβάλουν τον νόμο επειδή δεν εκδόθηκαν οι ανάλογες υπουργικές αποφάσεις. Γι' αυτό, ακόμα κι αν κάνεις καταγγελία, σου απαντούν ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα ακόμα εκτός από συστάσεις.



Ετσι ακριβώς είναι. Το καλοκαίρι βρέθηκα σε ΄Ιντερνετ καφέ στο μέρος που κάνω διακοπές, όπου όλοι κάπνιζαν ασυστόλως. ΄Οταν διαμαρτυρήθηκα η υπάλληλος μου είπε ότι το μαγαζί ήταν δικό τους και θα έκαναν ό,τι ήθελαν! Μετά από αυτό πήγα στο τοπικό αστυνομικό τμήμα. Ντουμάνι ο καπνός μέσα στο γραφείο του Αξιωματικού Υπηρεσίας. Στην καταγγελία μου απήντησε ότι δεν έχουν καμμία διαταγή ή εντολή ή οδηγία για να κάνουν κάτι. Και μισοχαμογελώντας με πληροφόρησε κιόλας ότι ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να γίνει εφαρμογή της απαγόρευσης του καπνίσματος.


----------



## SBE (Feb 9, 2010)

Οπότε τσάμπα είπαν οι μη-καπνιστές ότι επιτέλους θα ανασάνουν. 
Ίσως πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί μέθοδος με κίνητρα, για κάθε πρόστιμο για το κάπνισμα ο αστυνομικος παίρνει το 10%, π.χ.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2010)

Ή ίσως θα έπρεπε κάποια μέρα η Ελλάδα να γίνει χώρα όπου εφαρμόζονται οι νόμοι. Όταν έγινε ο νόμος ότι όποιος παραβιάζει το κόκκινο φανάρι πληρώνει 700 ευρώ, για λίγες μέρες ακούγαμε ότι κάποιοι τιμωρήθηκαν, αλλά σύντομα επανήλθαμε στη γνωστή μας ανομία και ασυδοσία. Ελπίζω να υπάρχει μετενσάρκωση, ώστε να ζήσω σε κάποια άλλη ζωή σε μια ευνομούμενη κοινωνία, σ' αυτή τη ζωή δεν το βλέπω.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 9, 2010)

Στο τέλος, θα μας βάλουν κι ένα ημερήσιο πρόστιμο διατήρησης ντουμανιού, όπως το άλλο που πληρώνουμε για τις παράνομες χωματερές ή εκείνο για την μη εφαρμογή της ενεργειακής αξιολόγησης κτιρίων...


----------



## danae (Feb 12, 2010)

SBE, οι μη καπνίζοντες δεν είχαμε αυταπάτες. Δεν περιμέναμε να γίνει κάτι. Νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι μη καπνίζοντες ξέραμε ότι τα πράγματα θα γίνονταν χειρότερα από πριν, που τουλάχιστον υπήρχε και κάποιος χώρος για τους μη καπνίζοντες σε αρκετά μαγαζιά, αφού τώρα όλοι θα επέλεγαν να κάνουν το μαγαζί τους καπνιστικό παράδεισο για να μη χάσουν την πελατεία. Εκείνοι που χτυπιόντουσαν ήταν οι φανατικοί και αμετανόητοι καπνιστές που δημοσίευαν διάφορα κείμενα για το φασιστικό χαρακτήρα του μέτρου και έκαναν συσχετισμό αντικαπνιστικής στάσης και Χίτλερ... 

Πρόσφατα ήθελα να παρακολουθήσω μια συναυλία σε ένα μπαρ. Επειδή έχω άσθμα και δεν μου αρέσουν οι επισκέψεις στα νοσοκομεία για παροχή οξυγόνου και ενδοφλέβιες κορτιζόνες, τηλεφώνησα να μάθω αν στο μαγαζί επιτρέπεται το καπνισμα. Αφού με ρώτησαν τι θα προτιμούσα, μου εξήγησαν πολύ ευγενικά ότι το μαγαζί είναι μη καπνιζόντων, αλλά επειδή οι πελάτες επιμένουν έχει επβληθεί καπνιστικό καθεστώς. Μου είπαν ότι ωστόσο θα έβρισκαν κάποια θέση στο βάθος για τους μη καπνίζοντες. Επειδή δεν έχω αντιασφυξιογόνα μάσκα, δεν πήγα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 12, 2010)

Προχθές πήγα να παρακολουθήσω μια συναυλία στον Παρνασσό. Επειδή φτάσαμε λίγο νωρίτερα στην πλατεία Καρύτση, μπήκαμε σ' ένα από τα μπαράκια της περιοχής, που ήταν άδειο, 2-3 άτομα ήταν μέσα. Φυσικά κάπνιζαν, και όταν πήγαμε στην αίθουσα συναυλιών πέρασα την υπόλοιπη βραδιά νιώθοντας μια δυσάρεστη μυρωδιά στα ρούχα και στα μαλλιά μου. Μόνο όταν κόψει το κάπνισμα κάποιος μπορεί να καταλάβει πόσο αποκρουστική είναι αυτή η μυρωδιά. Το λέω γιατί κι εγώ κάπνιζα πριν από πολλά χρόνια. Άνθρωποι που κατά τα άλλα δεν θα ανέχονταν δυσάρεστες μυρωδιές επάνω τους (π.χ. ιδρωτίλα) δεν αντιλαμβάνονται ότι συνοδεύονται παντού από την μπόχα του τσιγάρου.

Θέλω να παρατηρήσω επίσης ότι αν αποφάσιζαν όλα τα μαγαζιά να εφαρμόσουν την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος, οι Έλληνες θα συμμορφώνονταν χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, όπως έχουν αποδείξει σε όλα τα μήκη και πλάτη του κόσμου.


----------



## StellaP (Feb 12, 2010)

Από τη προχθεσινή εφημερίδα ΤΑ ΝΕΑ :

"Καρκινογόνα χημικά σε έπιπλα και ρούχα μέρες μετά το σβήσιμο του τσιγάρου.
Πρώτα ήρθε η απόδειξη πως το κάπνισμα προκαλεί καρκίνο των πνευμόνων. Κατόπιν οι ερευνητές εντόπισαν τη σχέση ανάμεσα στο παθητικό κάπνισμα και τις χρόνιες ασθένειες. Και τώρα νέα έρευνα αποκαλύπτει μία ακόμα απειλή για την υγεία : το "κάπνισμα από τρίτο χέρι". Η έννοια του "τριτογενούς καπνίσματος " άρχισε να συζητείται πριν από περίπου έναν χρόνο εξαιτίας μιας έρευνας τους Τζόναθαν Γκουίνικοφ από το Κέντρο ΄Ερευνας για τον Καρκίνο του Χάρβαρντ, σύμφωνα με την οποία στις μαλακές επιφάνειες των επίπλων, στα ρούχα και αλλού σε εσωτερικούς χώρους, κτοκτέιλ τοξινών μπορεί να παραμείνει για ώρες ή και μέρες μετά το σβήσιμο του τσιγάρου. Το φαινόμενο αυτό σημείωνε ο Γουίνικοφ είναι διαίτερα έντονο στους περιορισμένους χώρους, όπως τα αυτοκίνητα ή τα μικρά δωμάτια. Η νέα έρευνα, που πραγματοποιήθηκε από ομάδα επιστημόνων με επικεφαλής τον Μοχάμαντ Σλάιμαν από το Εθνικό Εργαστήριο Λόρενς Μπέρκλεϊ της Καλιφόρνιας επιεχείρησε να αναλύσει αυτές ακριβώς τις εμπλεκόμενες τοξίνες και να αξιολογήσει τον κίνδυνο που ενέχουν.
Οι επιστήμονες διαπίστωσαν πως σημαντικές ποσότητες καρκινογόνων χημικών παράγονται στις επιφάνειες των εσωτερικών χώρων που επιμολύνονται από τον καπνό του τριγάρου ακόμα και ώρες ή και μέρες αφότου ο καπνιστής εγκαταλείψει το χώρο. Η νικοτίνη επισημαίνουν στην επιθεώρηση "Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences" παραμένει στις επιφάνειες των εσωτερικών χώρων για μεγάλο διάστημα και αλληλεπιδρά με το νιτρώδες οξύ που σχηματίζει το αέριο νιτρώδες οξείδιο-απελευθερώνεται από τις εξατμίσεις των αυτοκινήτων και τις συσκευες αερίου. ΄Οταν συνδυάζονται η νικοτίνη και το νιτρώδες οξύ σχηματίζονται οι καρκινογόνες νιτροσαμίνες (TSNA).
"Το να καπνίζει κάποιος έξω είναι καλύτερο από το να καπνίζει σε εσωτερικό χώρο, όμως κατάλοιπα νικοτίνης επικολλώνται στο δέρμα και τα ρούχα του καπνιστή" επεσήμανε η Λάρα Γκαντελ που συνεργάστηκε στην έρευνα. 'Τα κατάλοιπα αυτά ακολουθουν τον καπνιστή πίσω στον εσωτερικό χώρο και διαχέονται παντού. Τον μεγαλύτερο κίνδυνο τον αντιμετωπίζουν τα μικρά παιδιά. ΄Οταν ο καπνιστής επιστρέψει στο σπίτι ή ξαναμπεί στο αυτοκίνητο η νικοτίνη πιθανόν να επικαθήσει και στο δέρμα του παιδιού και εφόσον υπάρχει στην ατμόσφαιρα νιτρώδες οξύ, που συνήθως υπάρχει, τότε σχηματίζονται οι καρκινογόνες νιτροσαμίνες".

Δεν είναι τρομακτικό; Φαίνεται ότι εμείς που δεν καπνίζουμε δεν γλυτώνουμε από πουθενά. Κινδυνεύουμε ακόμη και αν βρεθούμε σε χώρο που ναι μεν δεν καπνίζουν εκείνη τη στιγμή αλλά αρκεί να έχει περάσει από κει κάποιος που κάπνιζε. Κινδυνεύουμε ακόμη κι αν ακουμπήσουμε τα ρούχα καπνιστή.


----------



## Costas (Feb 13, 2010)

Αυτό που έχει πει η Ξενογιαννακοπούλου είναι ότι ο περσινός νόμος δεν είχε προβλέψει εφαρμοστικό μηχανισμό (αυτόν τον όρο νομίζω μεταχειρίστηκε), και ότι στο υπουργείο δουλεύουν (ως πότε; ) για να τον στήσουν, γιατί αλλιώς είναι σα να μασάς μπριζόλα με τα ούλα (αυτό το λέω εγώ). Επίσης, δήλωσε μη καπνίστρια η ίδια. Εν τω μεταξύ, αν πάτε στο nosmoke.gr, έχει μια επιστολή έτοιμη προς υπογραφή που μπορείτε να τη στείλετε στη Μαριλίζα για να τη βουκεντρίσετε να βιαστεί.

Όσο για τα μαγαζιά, εγώ απλά σταμάτησα να πηγαίνω οπουδήποτε σε μουσικές κι έτσι τουλάχιστον δεν καπνίζω... απ' τ' αφτιά μου. Γλιτώνω και κάνα φράγκο. Εκτός κι αν ξέρω πως δεν καπνίζουν εκεί που θα πάω. Απροπό, στην Ταινιοθήκη στο φουαγιέ απ' όσο έχω δει δεν καπνίζουν. Βγαίνουν στο πεζοδρόμιο. Ως τώρα...


----------



## Costas (Feb 15, 2010)

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να είναι τα γραφεία του ΣΜΕΔ χώρος μη καπνιζόντων (έχουν ήδη δύο τασάκια και κάποιοι ζητάνε περισσότερα), ας καταθέσει τη γνώμη του αυτή εδώ.


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 19, 2010)

Mod's note: συνέχεια της συζήτησης που ξεκίνησε εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=58951&postcount=95


Αγαπητή Κατερίνα,
θα έχεις υπομονή να ακούσεις και την άποψη ενός παλαίμαχου καπνιστή που το έχει κόψει τουλάχιστον δέκα φορές;

Λοιπόν, το κάπνισμα δεν κόβεται. Και αυτοί που επιτυγχάνουν να το κόψουν, βιώνουν για πάντα τη στέρησή του, το τσιγάρο είναι μέσα στο κεφάλι τους. Φαίνεται ότι ο εθισμός του καπνού στα κύτταρά τους είναι μεγαλύτερος και μακρότερης πνοής από τον εθισμό της ακαπνίας. Θα σ' το βεβαιώσουν όλοι οι πρώην καπνιστές, εφ' όσον είναι ειλικρινείς. Δεν θέλω να σε αποθαρρύνω αλλά θα πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψη αυτά τα δεδομένα. Καλό είναι να μην αρχίσει κανείς, μετά είναι αργά. 
Όσες φορές το έκοψα, ένιωθα αλλοιωμένη την ταυτότητά μου, δεν ήμουν αυτός που ήμουν. Ένιωθα άλλος, παράξενος, ένας άρρωστος υγιής, υγιέστερος από πρίν και ταυτόχρονα σαν ασθενής. Γι' αυτό, αποφασίζω να το κόψω σημαίνει αποφασίζω να αλλάξω προσωπικότητα. 

Ο πληθυσμός διαιρείται σε δύο μεγάλες κατηγορίες. Στη μία αυτοί που δεν κάπνισαν ποτέ, στην άλλη οι καπνιστές και οι πρώην καπνιστές μαζί.

Υπάρχουν και τα πολιτισμικά συμφραζόμενα. Οι Ναζί ήταν υστερικά αντικαπνιστικοί. Οι αστικές δημοκρατίες ήταν υπέρ του τσιγάρου (βλ. Τσώρτσιλ με το αιώνιο πούρο). Δεν υπάρχει σελίδα στον Ρέιμον Τσάντλερ που να μην ανάβει κάποιος τσιγάρο. Το ίδιο και στα πρό της δεκαετίας του '60 κινηματογραφικά έργα. Πολύ μου άρεσε που ο Κάμερον στο Άβαταρ έβαλε την αριστερούτσικη βιολόγο να καπνίζει αρειμάνια σε ένα τεχνοκρατικό, αποστειρωμένο, correct και μιλιταριστικό περιβάλλον. 

Συνοπτικά. Έχει υπολογιστεί από σοβαρούς επιστήμονες ότι με το κάπνισμα χάνεις 6 και μισό χρόνια από όσα έμελλες να ζήσεις σύμφωνα με τα γονίδιά σου και άλλους περιβαντολογικούς παράγοντες. Αν ήταν να ζήσεις 82 χρόνια, θα αποδημήσεις γύρω στα 76 - θα χάσεις δηλαδή μερικά από τα ωραιότερα και πιο παραγωγικά χρόνια της ζωής σου...

Οπωσδήποτε είναι θέμα προσωπικής επιλογής. Ντρέπομαι που καπνίζω και εξίσου ντρεπόμουν που δεν κάπνιζα όταν το έκοβα (σαν να πρόδιδα τον εαυτό μου, σαν να φοβόμουν, σαν να είχα επηρεαστεί ασυνείδητα από την αντικαπνιστική υστερία, από μια "ορθότητα" που στο βάθος είναι πολιτική, όπως όλες οι "ορθότητες".


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2010)

arberlis said:


> Αν ήταν να ζήσεις 82 χρόνια, θα αποδημήσεις γύρω στα 76 - θα χάσεις δηλαδή μερικά από τα ωραιότερα και πιο παραγωγικά χρόνια της ζωής σου...


Αν ήταν τόσο απλό αυτό το εφιαλτικά περίπλοκο θέμα, θα έπρεπε, αν όχι οι γιατροί και οι ιερείς, τουλάχιστον οι φιλόσοφοι, να μας το επιβάλλουν το τσιγάρο, σαν τρόπο ζωής και τρόπο θανάτου. Όμως το τσιγάρο δεν είναι μια εύκολη καρμανιόλα, είναι ένας εξαντλητικός ανηφορικός γολγοθάς. Άσε πια αυτή τη βρόμα των ρούχων και της ανάσας (μια περιουσία σε τσίχλες δεν με έχει σώσει, ούτε εμένα ούτε τους συνομιλητές μου).

Επίσης, δεν είναι τόσο άσπρα-μαύρα τα πράγματα, από τη μια οι ουδέποτε καπνίσαντες, από την άλλη οι δηλητηριασμένοι. Υπάρχουν κάποιοι αναίσθητοι (κυρίως αναίσθητες), που κάπνισαν και το 'κοψαν και το ξέχασαν, και κάποιοι (κάποιες) που καπνίζουν και είναι σαν να μην καπνίζουν. Ντιενεϊκή μαγεία!

Πρόσφατα παρακολούθησα σε πυκνές δόσεις όλα τα επεισόδια μιας αμερικάνικης σειράς για Αμερικανούς διαφημιστές της λεωφόρου Μάντισον στη δεκαετία του 1960 (_Mad Men_). Τόσον καπνό δεν έχω δει σε όλα τα γαλλικά νουάρ μαζί. Το άναμμα τσιγάρου σηματοδοτούσε την αλλαγή σκηνής. Ωστόσο κάθε φορά που αυτοί οι beautiful people πλησίαζαν ο ένας τον άλλο (ιδιαίτερα στο πρωινό ξύπνημα) η ασυναίσθητη κίνηση που έκανα δεν ήταν προς κάποιο ανύπαρκτο πακέτο, αλλά για να κλείσω τη μύτη μου. ;) (Αυτό κι αν είναι αλλοίωση προσωπικότητας.)


----------



## Katerina_A (Feb 19, 2010)

Καλησπέρα, arberlis. Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο που αφιέρωσες για να μου απαντήσεις.
Γνωρίζω ότι ο καπνιστής είναι σαν τον αλκοολικό, once an addict always an addict, αλλά αυτό που με εξέπληξε, κάπως δυσάρεστα πρέπει να παραδεχτώ, είναι ο πεσιμιστικός τόνος στα λεγόμενά σου. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι το κάπνισμα κόβεται, ακόμα κι αν παραμένει πάντα στο μυαλό του πρώην καπνιστή. Υπάρχουν πάμπολλα παραδείγματα ανθρώπων που τα έχουν καταφέρει οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να πω τίποτα παραπάνω επ’ αυτού. 
Η δική μου προσέγγιση είναι να προσπαθώ να επιτυγχάνω ένα στόχο κάθε φορά, βήμα-βήμα. Δεν θεωρώ ότι είμαι πλέον ασφαλής, θεωρώ όμως ότι η δύναμη της θέλησής μου είναι τέτοια που δεν θ’ αφήσω το υποσυνείδητό μου να κάνει κουμάντο. Επιπλέον, η ευεξία και η ικανοποίηση που αισθάνομαι ως μη καπνίστρια είναι πολύ μεγάλες. Βλέπω τους άλλους ανθρώπους να καπνίζουν και δεν πιστεύω ότι μόλις πριν από λίγο καιρό κάπνιζα κι εγώ. 
Όσο για τη ντροπή, ουδέποτε την αισθάνθηκα ως καπνίστρια. Ούτε και τους τελευταίους άκαπνους έξι μήνες της ζωής μου την αισθάνομαι. Κομμάτι του εαυτού μου ήταν πριν, κομμάτι του εαυτού μου είναι και τώρα το τσιγάρο. Το βλέπω απλώς σαν έναν παλιό φίλο που οι δρόμοι μας χωρίσανε. Και προχωρώ ελπίζοντας να μην τον ξανασυναντήσω.
Εύχομαι να βρεις τη δύναμη να κάνεις άλλη μια προσπάθεια. Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά.

Υ.Γ. Κάποιος, εθισμένος σε πολύ πιο άμεσα απειλητικές για τη ζωή ουσίες, μου είχε πει κάποτε ότι την κάθε εξάρτηση δεν την ξεχνάς. Τη βγάζεις απλώς απ' το μυαλό σου κι εύχεσαι να μην επιστρέψει· αλλά αν επιστρέψει, θα την έχεις φέρει εσύ.
Πιστεύω ακράδαντα στην αλήθεια των λόγων του.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 19, 2010)

Φαντάσου να λέγαμε αυτά τα λόγια σε κάποιον χρήστη ηρωίνης, για να τον κάνουμε να εγκαταλείψει κάθε προσπάθεια αποτοξίνωσης. Λυπάμαι, αλλά είναι λάθος να εκλογικεύουμε τον εθισμό μας και να του δίνουμε μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις από αυτές που έχει. 

Επίσης, οι καπνιστές δεν πεθαίνουν στα 76 αντί για τα 82, μακάρι να ήταν τόσο απλά τα πράγματα. Αλλά οι στατιστικές είναι μόνο στατιστικές. Στην πραγματικότητα, χιλιάδες άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν στα 35 και στα 40 και στα 45. Και παθαίνουν εγκεφαλικά, που δεν τους προκαλούν τον θάνατο, αλλά μόνιμη αναπηρία σε μια παραγωγική ηλικία, π.χ. στα 50. 

Και συμφωνώ με τον Nickel ότι η μπόχα είναι αφόρητη. Μπορεί να μη λέμε στον κολλητό μας "κάνε πιο πέρα γιατί βρομάς", επειδή δεν θέλουμε να τον πληγώσουμε, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι αυτή.


----------



## Tsialas (Feb 19, 2010)

_Το βλέπω απλώς σαν έναν παλιό φίλο που οι δρόμοι μας χωρίσανε. Και προχωρώ ελπίζοντας να μην τον ξανασυναντήσω._

Καλά, έγραψες… :)


----------



## danae (Feb 19, 2010)

Ως άνθρωπος που από επιλογή δεν κάπνισα ποτέ (δοκίμασα όταν ήμουν τεσσάρων χρονών, αναρωτήθηκα γιατί οι μεγάλοι κάνουν αυτή την αηδία και το απέρριψα για πάντα), βλέπω το κάπνισμα όπως παρουσιάζεται στις παρακάτω αντικαπνιστικές διαφημίσεις:





Αυτή την αίσθηση γελοιότητας δεν την έχουν δυστυχώς οι καπνιστές ούτε τα πιτσιρίκια που αρχίζουν το κάπνισμα προκειμένου με ύφος ντίβας/γκόμενου και μετά από πολλές πρόβες στον καθρέφτη να φυσάνε με στυλ τον καπνό νομίζοντας ότι θα φαίνονται πιο μεγάλα. Το να καπνίζει κάποιος το βλέπω σαν στοιχείο ανωριμότητας. Βλέπω, δηλαδή, την προσπάθειά του να παρουσιάσει μια επίπλαστη εικόνα του εαυτού του, γιατί δεν έχει αποδεχτεί αυτό που είναι, δεν του φαίνεται αρκετός ο εαυτός του.

Και πέρα από το θέμα της γελοιότητας, ο συσχετισμός αντικαπνιστικής άποψης και ναζισμού μου φαίνεται ανόητα ισοπεδωτικός, ακόμα και προσβλητικός, αφού συσχετίζοντας τους αντικαπνιστές με τους ναζιστές επιχειρεί να ταυτίσει τη βλακεία (γιατί είναι βλακεία το να καπνίζει κανείς) με την πρόοδο. Θεωρώ πιο έντιμο να παραδέχεται κανείς την αδυναμία του από το να την εξωραϊζει. Γιατί δεν έχω δει πολλούς καπνιστές να είναι έτοιμοι να τραβήξουν τα μαρτύρια της ΧΑΠ με τις φυάλες οξυγόνου, ούτε τις χημειοθεραπείες και τον πρόωρο θάνατο. Εκείνοι που αρνούνται ότι είναι πρεζάκηδες της νικοτίνης και ισχυρίζονται ότι το κάνουν από επιλογή τους, απλώς αρνούνται να παραδεχτούν την αλήθεια παρουσιάζοντας την κατάντια για μαγκιά.

Επιπλέον, ως ασθματική κόρη καπνιστών και μητέρας που κάπνιζε και στη διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης, και που ζω με τη μόνιμη απειλή μιας δυνητικά θανατηφόρας ασθματικής κρίσης -προχτές πέρασα τη νύχτα στο νοσοκομείο με ενέσεις από κοκτέιλ φαρμάκων και μάσκα οξυγόνου- δεν συγχωρώ τους γονείς που καπνίζουν μπροστά στα παιδιά τους. Αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει παιδί, πρέπει να το κόβει εγκαίρως.

Όταν σε γνώρισα, Κατερίνα, δεν φανταζόμουν καν ότι κάποια στιγμή θα επιχειρούσες να το κόψεις. Θέλω να σου πω χίλια μπράβο που είχες το κουράγιο να ξεκινήσεις αυτή τη δύσκολη προσπάθεια, και μάλιστα με τον καλό σου να καπνίζει, και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα είναι απόλυτα επιτυχής!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2010)

Και πάλι πολλά μπράβο Κατερίνα. Η δύναμη της θέλησής σου είναι το μεγαλύτερο όπλο σου για να πετύχεις εκεί όπου έχεις αποφασίσει να τα καταφέρεις. 

(Καλή επιτυχία και στην παρέμβασή σου.)


----------



## Katerina_A (Feb 20, 2010)

danae said:


> Όταν σε γνώρισα, Κατερίνα, δεν φανταζόμουν καν ότι κάποια στιγμή θα επιχειρούσες να το κόψεις. Θέλω να σου πω χίλια μπράβο που είχες το κουράγιο να ξεκινήσεις αυτή τη δύσκολη προσπάθεια, και μάλιστα με τον καλό σου να καπνίζει, και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα είναι απόλυτα επιτυχής!



Χίλια ευχαριστώ για τα χίλια μπράβο και τα κουράγια που μου δίνεις, Δανάη. Ούτ' εγώ φανταζόμουνα ότι θα έφτανα μέχρι εδώ. Ακόμα δεν το πιστεύω. Αλλά, όπως είπα και πριν, η δύναμη της θέλησης μπορεί να σε κάνει να κερδίσεις μάχες που δεν φαντάζεσαι.



drsiebenmal said:


> (Καλή επιτυχία και στην παρέμβασή σου.)



Άχμ! Ευχαριστώ, αγαπητέ Δρα! Να δω με τι ενδιαφέρον θ' ακούσουν οι συνάδελφοι πρωί-πρωί της Κυριακής περί περιοδικών και εκκαθαριστικών δηλώσεων ΦΠΑ...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 20, 2010)

Θα ήθελα επίσης να προσθέσω την προσωπική μου εμπειρία από συμβίωση με βαρύ καπνιστή που είχε σαν μόνιμη επωδό, "Δεν πειράζει, απλώς δεν θα φτάσω τα 80, θα πεθάνω πιο νωρίς". Μόνο που δεν πέθανε. Απλώς στα 53 του έπαθε εγκεφαλικό που του άφησε μόνιμη βλάβη, και την επόμενη χρονιά έκανε και τριπλό μπαϊπάς. 

Αν τώρα κάποιοι καπνιστές επιθυμούν να ταυτίζουν τον εαυτό τους μ' ένα αντικείμενο που κρατάνε στο χέρι τους και κάθε λίγο το φέρνουν στο στόμα τους και το ρουφάνε, και μάλιστα ισχυρίζονται ότι είναι κομμάτι της προσωπικότητάς τους, τι να υποθέσω; Ότι στην παιδική τους ηλικία, πριν αρχίσουν να καπνίζουν, δεν ήταν ολόκληροι άνθρωποι και ολοκληρώθηκαν όταν έπιασαν στο χέρι τους το τσιγάρο; Ότι αν το κόψουν, οι φίλοι τους και οι συγγενείς τους θα τους απορρίψουν και θα πουν "Φύγε τώρα, δεν είσαι πια αυτός που ήσουν, είσαι μισός άνθρωπος"; Μάλλον θα πω ότι έχουν απόλυτη ανάγκη από ψυχολογική υποστήριξη, γιατί αυτός ο εθισμός δεν διαφέρει καθόλου από της ηρωίνης: και η ηρωίνη γίνεται το κέντρο της ύπαρξης των χρηστών, ο ήλιος του πλανητικού τους συστήματος, που όταν τον κοιτάς σε τυφλώνει και δεν βλέπεις κανέναν άλλον πλανήτη, όλα τα άλλα ξεθωριάζουν μπροστά του.

Όσο για την ταύτιση του καπνίσματος με πολιτική ή πολιτισμική ορθότητα, δηλαδή ότι οι καλοί (προοδευτικοί) _αριστερούτσικοι _είναι καπνιστές, ενώ οι κατάπτυστοι _δεξιούτσικοι _είναι αντικαπνιστές, έχω να πω ότι αν είναι να παραχωρούμε σε μια εθιστική ουσία την ικανότητα να χωρίζει τους ανθρώπους σε πολιτικά ορθούς και μη, τότε ας της προσθέσουμε και την ικανότητα να χωρίζει τους ανθρώπους σε μορφωμένους και αμόρφωτους, σε έξυπνους και βλάκες, σε νομοταγείς και εγκληματίες, σε λογικούς και τρελούς, και ούτω καθεξής. Γιατί ο κόσμος είναι γεμάτος από αμόρφωτους και ηλίθιους και κακοποιούς που καπνίζουν· στα δε ψυχιατρεία, καπνίζουν όλοι οι ψυχοπαθείς. Απόψεις που φυσικά δεν αντέχουν σε καμιά λογική, γιατί ήταν εξαρχής λάθος ο συλλογισμός.


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 20, 2010)

Συντομότατη απάντηση στiς Danae και Alexandra. 
1) Η σύνδεση ναζισμού και αντικαπνιστικής εκστρατείας δεν είναι δικό μου εφεύρημα. Είναι ιστορικό δεδομένο και αν πληκτρολογήσετε Nazi & Smoking στο Google θα διαβάσετε πληθώρα σχετικών άρθρων.
2) Μπορεί πράγματι να χρειάζομαι "ψυχολογική στήριξη", καθώς πολύ ευγενικά παρατηρεί η Alexandra, όχι όμως επειδή είμαι καπνιστής (τότε όλες οι κοινωνίες του κοντινού παρελθόντος ήταν τρελές για δέσιμο) αλλά επειδή επιμένω να βλέπω τα πράγματα χωρίς παρωπίδες σε ευρύτερα ανθρωπολογικά, πολιτισμικά και πολιτικά πλαίσια, χωρίς να φέρομαι από τον συρμό της αγγλοσαξωνικής αντικαπνιστικής υστερίας (που πιθανότατα έχει ύποπτα κίνητρα), χωρίς εντέλει ιδεολογικά βαρίδια. Αυτή η υπερέμφαση των αντικαπνιστών στην υγεία, χώρια που είναι απολύτως αφιλοσόφητη (στο τέλος όλοι θα αρρωστήσουμε από κάτι και θα πεθάνουμε) είναι και πολιτικά επικίνδυνη και συνάδει με μια γενικότερη συντηρητική στροφή. Γνωρίζετε τον όρο healthism; Ψάξτε το και κάτι θα μάθετε.
3) Δεν υπερασπίστηκα ποτέ το κάπνισμα. (Αν αυτό καταλάβατε τότε δεν διαβάσατε σωστά, δεν είσαστε αρκούντως rigorous readers.) Το θεωρώ κακή συνήθεια και θα ήθελα να μην καπνίζω (ακριβέστερα, να μην είχα καπνίσει ποτέ). Αλλά δεν μπορώ να μη δω πόσο σύνθετο και περίπλοκο ζήτημα είναι, με πολλές συνιστώσες, ιστορικές και πολιτισμικές, και πόσο εύκολες και αβασάνιστες είναι οι έξαλλες κραυγές εναντίον του. 
4) Όσοι το κόβουν μπράβο τους. Αλλά να έχουν υπόψη τους ότι το κόψιμο θα αλλοιώσει την ταυτότητά τους (το βεβαιώνουν όλοι όσοι το έκοψαν, εκτός από αυτούς που είναι φαρισαίοι ή δειλοί και δεν το παραδέχονται), και ότι η ισχυρή βούλησή τους να το κόψουν δεν τους κάνει απαραίτητα ανώτερους από τους άλλους. 'Ισως και αυτοί χρειάζονται "στήριξη", όχι μόνο ψυχολογική. Αλλά δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ ως προς αυτό - αυτά κουβεντιάζονται καλύτερα δια ζώσης, όχι μέσω ιστολόγιων.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2010)

*Το φιρμάνι για το ντουμάνι*

Διαβάζω στη στήλη του Χ.Μ.:

24.000 ευρώ πρόστιμο επέβαλε στο ιδιωτικό κανάλι TV8 στην Τουρκία το εκεί Ραδιοτηλεοπτικό Συμβούλιο, επειδή, προβάλλοντας στην «παιδική ζώνη προγραμμάτων» ταινία κινουμένων σχεδίων του αγαπητού Τεν-Τεν, τον έδειξε να τα βάζει με μια εγκληματική συμμορία, της οποίας τα περισσότερα μέλη κάπνιζαν τσιγάρο. Στην Τουρκία οι Αρχές έχουν (παρα-)πάρει ζεστά την εφαρμογή των αυστηρών αντικαπνιστικών μέτρων, που ισχύουν εκεί από πέρσι και ο συμπαθής κόμικ ήρωας του Βέλγου Herge είναι ένα από τα πολλά θύματά τους. Βάσει των μέτρων αυτών, εκτός του ότι το κάπνισμα απαγορεύεται σε κάθε κλειστό χώρο (και εκεί δεν υπάρχουν οι ...χαζές «εκπτώσεις» του τύπου 70 τ.μ. κ.λπ.!), μέτρο που τηρείται σχεδόν κατά γράμμα, απαγορεύεται επίσης να προβάλλονται στην τηλεόραση ακόμα και παλιές ταινίες που δείχνουν πρωταγωνιστές να καπνίζουν. Στις ταινίες αυτές το τσιγάρο «θαμπώνεται», αλλά είναι σαφές πως ο ηθοποιός φουμάρει. Επίσης, πολύ μεγάλα είναι τα πρόστιμα εναντίον τηλεοπτικών καναλιών όχι μόνο εάν φιλοξενούν σε εκπομπή τους κάποιον που καπνίζει (και στην Τουρκία οι περισσότεροι πολιτικοί είναι φουγάρα), αλλ' ακόμα και εάν προβάλλουν σκηνές με απλούς πολίτες να περπατούν στον δρόμο και κάποιος από αυτούς καπνίζει. Με αυτήν τη... «λογική», του να «θαμπώνουν» τα πρόσωπα των καπνιστών για να κρύβουν το τσιγάρο, εκτός του ότι εμείς εδώ δεν θα είχαμε ποτέ τη χαρά να δούμε, όπως πρόσφατα στην ΕΡΤ, εξαιρετικές παλιές συνεντεύξεις, όπως αυτή με τον αείμνηστο Κώστα Αξελό που, όσο μιλούσε, κρατούσε συνεχώς ένα τσιγάρο και το κάπνιζε, η εικόνα, απ' όλα μας τα κανάλια, θα ήταν συνεχώς θαμπή! ​
Και αποκλείεται να προβάλουν ποτέ το Mad Men. Οι Τουρκάλες κατεβάζουν παρανόμως επεισόδια για να δουν τον Τζον Χαμ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2010)

Το Mad Men να έδειχνε μόνο κάπνισμα! Όλοι με ένα ποτό στο χέρι, με κορυφαίο τις εγκύους στο 'να χέρι το τσιγάρο, στ' άλλο χέρι το κοκτέηλ. Η μητέρα μου μου λέει ότι έτσι ακριβώς ήταν.


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2010)

Αρμπερ, το ζήτημα της ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης μην το γελάς καθόλου. Αν πραγματικά προσπάθησες και δεν μπόρεσες να το κόψεις, τότε ίσως χρειαζόταν η ψυχολογική υποστήριξη. 
Κι εγώ έχω κακές συνήθειες που δεν μπορώ να κόψω και το παραδέχομαι ότι ίσως με βοηθούσε λίγη έξτρα βοήθεια από κάποιον που δεν θα δει τις συνήθειές μου με τον τρόπο που τις βλέπω εγώ (και φυσικά δε θα με κρίνει).


----------



## Katerina_A (Feb 21, 2010)

arberlis said:


> Η *σύνδεση ναζισμού και αντικαπνιστικής εκστρατείας* δεν είναι δικό μου εφεύρημα. Είναι ιστορικό δεδομένο...





arberlis said:


> …χωρίς να φέρομαι από τον συρμό της *αγγλοσαξωνικής αντικαπνιστικής υστερίας* (που πιθανότατα έχει ύποπτα κίνητρα), χωρίς εντέλει ιδεολογικά βαρίδια.



Φανατικός καπνιστής ο ίδιος ο Χίτλερ έγινε φανατικός αντικαπνιστής για τους δικούς του λόγους. Και ποιος ήταν ο Χίτλερ; Ένας εν γένει φανατικός που κατάφερε να επιβάλλει τα στρεβλά πιστεύω του σε τόσους πολλούς ανθρώπους.
Το ότι οι τότε υπέρμαχες του καπνίσματος αστικές δημοκρατίες που αναφέρεις έγιναν αργότερα (ας μου επιτραπεί η υπερβολή) «ο Χίτλερ στη θέση του Χίτλερ» κι έφτασαν να βάλουν ακόμα και στο στόμα του Λούκι Λουκ ένα στάχυ, αλλοιώνοντάς του (σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σου) την προσωπικότητα, μου δείχνει περίτρανα ότι όλες αυτές οι αντικαπνιστικές μανίες μπορούν άνετα να περάσουν από το ένα στρατόπεδο (προοδευτικότεροι) στο άλλο (συντηρητικότεροι), να φουσκώσουν και να ξεφουσκώσουν καταπώς βολεύει την εκάστοτε επικρατούσα τάξη. 
Εν ολίγοις, το επιχείρημα ότι ο καπνιστής είναι προοδευτικός κι ο πρώην καπνιστής ή ο μη καπνιστής είναι συντηρητικός δεν πολυστέκει για μένα διότι, για να το τραβήξω απ’ τα μαλλιά, αύριο το πρωί μπορεί να μας τα γυρίσουνε και να έρθουν πάλι οι μεν στη θέση των δε.

Και τέλος πάντων, δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι που κόβουν το κάπνισμα γρανάζια ενός ύπουλου και φαύλου συστήματος που τους ωθεί εκόντες άκοντες προς την κατεύθυνση που αυτό θέλει. Δεν παραπάει λίγο η συγκεκριμένη θεωρία συνωμοσίας;



arberlis said:


> Αυτή η υπερέμφαση των αντικαπνιστών στην υγεία, χώρια που είναι απολύτως αφιλοσόφητη (στο τέλος όλοι θα αρρωστήσουμε από κάτι και θα πεθάνουμε) είναι και πολιτικά επικίνδυνη και συνάδει με μια γενικότερη συντηρητική στροφή.



Ναι, στο τέλος όλοι θα πεθάνουμε από κάποιο αίτιο. Αν θέλεις να το «φιλοσοφήσουμε», συντηρητική στροφή είναι και να το ξεκινήσεις το κάπνισμα. Εξαρτάται σε ποιο από τα παραπάνω στρατόπεδα τοποθετείς κάθε φορά τον εαυτό σου.

Και για να σοβαρευτούμε, το ότι οι αντικαπνιστικές εκστρατείες επικεντρώνουν τόσο πολύ στην υγεία δεν σημαίνει ότι το κάπνισμα δεν βλάπτει. Αυτό είναι μια αλήθεια αναμφισβήτητη. Οι πολιτισμικές προεκτάσεις και η πορεία της στο χρόνο δεν την κάνουν λιγότερο επικίνδυνη συνήθεια. Η υπερέμφαση στην υγεία από το ένα στρατόπεδο δεν είναι περισσότερο ακραία από την υπερέμφαση στην ελευθερία του ατόμου να επιλέξει πώς θέλει να πεθάνει από το άλλο στρατόπεδο.



arberlis said:


> Όσοι το κόβουν μπράβο τους. Αλλά να έχουν υπόψη τους ότι το κόψιμο θα αλλοιώσει την ταυτότητά τους (το βεβαιώνουν όλοι όσοι το έκοψαν, εκτός από αυτούς που είναι φαρισαίοι ή δειλοί και δεν το παραδέχονται), και ότι η ισχυρή βούλησή τους να το κόψουν δεν τους κάνει απαραίτητα ανώτερους από τους άλλους. 'Ισως και αυτοί χρειάζονται "στήριξη", όχι μόνο ψυχολογική. Αλλά δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ ως προς αυτό - αυτά κουβεντιάζονται καλύτερα δια ζώσης, όχι μέσω ιστολόγιων.



Σε ό,τι αφορά την έννοια της «αλλοίωση της ταυτότητας» και της «αλλαγής προσωπικότητας». 
Θα μπορούσα κι εγώ να αμπελοφιλοσοφήσω και να σου πω ότι καπνίζεις γιατί υποσυνείδητα δεν αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου και θέλεις να του κάνεις κακό. Μου το είχε πει όντως αυτό ένας γνωστός μου πανεπιστημιακός. 
Επίσης, λες ότι με τη διακοπή του καπνίσματος αλλοιώνει κανείς την ταυτότητά του. Λες ακόμα ότι θεωρείς το κάπνισμα μια κακή συνήθεια και θα ήθελες να μην καπνίζεις. Ποιος, λοιπόν, σώφρων άνθρωπος δεν θα ήθελε να «αλλοιώσει την ταυτότητά του» κόβοντας μια κακή συνήθεια; Κι ακόμη ακόμη: η έναρξη του καπνίσματος, εφόσον ο άνθρωπος δεν γεννιέται καπνιστής, δεν αποτελεί μια αλλοίωση της ταυτότητάς του ευθύς εξαρχής, και άρα η διακοπή του μια επαναφορά στην προηγούμενη «φυσιολογική» κατάσταση; Ό,τι κάνουμε στη ζωή έχει έναν χι ή ψι αντίκτυπο στην προσωπικότητα/ταυτότητά μας. Δεν μου λες κάτι καινούριο. Αν άλλωστε αύριο αποφασίσω να κόψω τους καφέδες απ' τα Στάρμπακς κι αρχίσω να πίνω παπαγάλο Λουμίδη επίσης θα έχει επέλθει μια αλλαγή στην προσωπικότητά μου. Κοντολογίς, δεν ανακαλύπτεις την Αμερική με όλ' αυτά περί ταυτότητας. Ούτε καν τους Κάτω Γαργαλιάνους.
Μ’ αυτά δεν θέλω να πω τίποτα παραπάνω απ’ το ότι αν θέλει κανείς να αμπελοφιλοσοφήσει μπορεί να το κάνει άνετα και στο τέλος να μην καταλήξει πουθενά.

Κατανοώ τη θέλησή σου να συνεχίσεις να καπνίζεις, παρά τις δέκα και βάλε προσπάθειες να το κόψεις. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θέλεις να το κάνεις οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να θεωρείς ότι οι μη καπνιστές πιστεύουν πως είναι ανώτεροί σου επειδή έχουν ισχυρή βούληση ως προς τη διακοπή του καπνίσματος. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να ντύνουμε τα πράγματα με φιλοσοφικές περικοκλάδες. Εγώ μένω στο ότι δεν θέλεις, βρε αδερφέ, να το κόψεις και δεν θα σου επιβάλλει κανείς να το κάνεις. Δικαίωμά σου.
Τέλος, αυτό εδώ δεν είναι ένα αντικαπνιστικό νήμα: είναι απλώς η καταγραφή της συνεχιζόμενης πορείας μιας μανιώδους καπνίστριας προς την απεξάρτηση. Δικαίωμά της.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2010)

Μπράβο, Κατερίνα, πέρασες το τεστ με άριστα.

Τώρα μπορούμε να σου αποκαλύψουμε ότι ο arberlis ήταν βαλτός, και σκοπός των μηνυμάτων του ήταν να δούμε πόσο γνήσια αφοσιωμένη είσαι στη νέα σου πορεία. 


Και μετά από αυτή τη χαρούμενη νότα:

Πάνω από τις πάμπολλες συζητήσεις που μπορούν να γίνουν γι' αυτά τα θέματα (χρωστάω κι εγώ μια γνώμη ακόμα), θα ήθελα να τονίσω το πρακτικό σκέλος. Αυτός που το έκοψε και δεν θέλει να το ξαναρχίσει επειδή κάποια δύσκολη στιγμή βρέθηκε μπόσικος, πρέπει να έχει ετοιμαστεί από πριν για εκείνες τις στιγμές και να έχει πρόχειρα αυτά που είναι να πει στον εαυτό του για να τον σταματήσει πριν κάνει το λάθος.

Δύο πράγματα που πρέπει να θυμάται:

Η επιθυμία να καπνίσω θα κρατήσει ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα. Οι συνθήκες μπορεί να συνεπάγονται ότι θα τη νιώσω πολλές φορές αυτή την επιθυμία, αλλά κάθε φορά θα διαρκεί ελάχιστα. Οπότε, για ελάχιστο χρόνο θα χρειαστεί να αντισταθώ.
Είναι λάθος τεράστιο να νομίσω ότι μπορώ να καπνίσω ένα μόνο τσιγάρο και μετά να συνεχίσω πάλι την αντικαπνιστική μου πορεία όπως πριν.

Προσθέστε ό,τι θέλετε στα παραπάνω. Εμένα αυτές οι δύο σκέψεις με έχουν βοηθήσει σε στιγμές πολύ ισχυρού πειρασμού.


----------



## Katerina_A (Feb 21, 2010)

Αλήθεια, Προφέσορ; Να μου στείλεις το δίπλωμα να το κορνιζώσω!

Εγώ δεν αισθάνομαι πλέον κανενός είδους στέρηση και έχω να βρεθώ μπόσικη κάτι μήνες. Αλήθεια.
Το μόνο που έχω να προσθέσω στα παραπάνω είναι να μην προσπαθεί κανείς να κόψει στανικά το κάπνισμα. Είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρει.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 21, 2010)

Δανάη, πολύ πετυχημένα τα βιντεάκια!  
Εμένα πάντως, σαν πρώην καπνίστρια μου τη δίνει η τακτική των καπνιστών να υπερασπίζονται με τόσο πάθος κάτι τόσο φανερά λάθος! Υπήρξα καπνίστρια πολλά χρόνια αλλά δεν το βρίσκω ταπεινωτικό να παραδεχτώ οτι έκανα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια μια μεγάλη βλακεία. Δεν έχει κανένα ηρωισμό, κανένα μεγαλείο, καμιά μαγκιά το κάπνισμα. 
Ένα λάθος είναι, πού είναι το κακό να παραδεχτώ οτι έκανα λάθος; Το μόνο είναι σάματι; 
Πράγματι, είναι εντυπωσιακό πόσο αλλοιώνει τον χαρακτήρα το κάπνισμα (ένα χαρακτηριστικό όλων των εθισμών), σε τέτοιο βαθμό που ο καπνιστής να νομίζει οτι δεν υπάρχει σαν προσωπικότητα έξω από αυτό, οτι είναι άλλος, μισός άνθρωπος, χωρίς χαρά. Το έχω ακούσει από πολλούς που δεν καταφέρνουν να απαλλαγούν. Αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι ισχύει κιόλας.
Όπως θεωρώ άστοχα και αυτά περί αριστερών και ναζί. Τα έχω ακούσει και για τους χορτοφάγους… Μήπως κρύβω ένα ναζί μέσα μου, τελικά; 

Στις ατελείωτες αριστερούτσικες συνελεύσεις κλπ που είχα παραστεί επικρατούσε ένα απίστευτο ντουμάνι και μου φαινόταν πάντα απίστευτα σχιζοφρενικό όλοι αυτοί που αγωνίζονταν ενάντια στο σύστημα και τους μεγαλοκαρχαρίες βιομήχανους να «τα σκάνε» κανονικά ακριβώς σε αυτούς που μάχονταν!

Κατερίνα, Αλεξάνδρα, Δανάη, Νίκελ, τα είπατε πολύ καλύτερα απ’ ότι θα μπορούσα να τα σκεφτώ καν. Να συμπληρώσω, ότι το βρίσκω τουλάχιστον μικρόψυχο να υπονομεύει με αυτόν τον τρόπο κάποιος την υπερπροσπάθεια ενός ανθρώπου, στο όνομα μιας κακώς εννοούμενης ειλικρίνειας και τάχα μου φιλικής συμβουλής από καθέδρας (και στο τέλος-τέλος μεταφέροντας μια προσωπική αδυναμία και αποτυχία και όχι τίποτα εμπεριστατωμένα γεγονότα)


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 22, 2010)

Με τέτοιους όρους ("αμπελοφιλοσοφίες", "τάχα μου", "από καθέδρας", "φιλοσοφικές περικοκλάδες" (sic), και άλλα συναφή) εγώ δεν μπορώ να κουβεντιάσω. Η όλη "συζήτηση" ενισχύει τη γενικότερη πεποίθησή μου ότι ο διάλογος μέσα από blog είναι κατά κανόνα μάταιος. Ο καθένας λέει τα δικά του με την εμμονή και την τυφλότητα που χαρακτηρίζει τους ευαγγελικούς ιεροκήρυκες. Προσπάθησα να θέσω ένα ζήτημα σε ευρύτερο πλαίσιο (όλα τα θέματα έτσι πρέπει να τίθενται, in a broad context) και δεν έγινα κατανοητός. 'Ισως διότι η συνήθεια να μην ακούμε τι λέει ο άλλος, να μην καταβάλλουμε καμία προσπάθεια να εννοήσουμε μιαν άλλη προσέγγιση, έχει γίνει βαρύτατος εθισμός. Με την σχεδόν βεβαιότητα ότι ούτε αυτό το τελευταίο θα γίνει κατανόητο, αποσύρομαι.


----------



## anef (Feb 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δύο πράγματα που πρέπει να θυμάται:
> 
> Η επιθυμία να καπνίσω θα κρατήσει ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα. Οι συνθήκες μπορεί να συνεπάγονται ότι θα τη νιώσω πολλές φορές αυτή την επιθυμία, αλλά κάθε φορά θα διαρκεί ελάχιστα. Οπότε, για ελάχιστο χρόνο θα χρειαστεί να αντισταθώ.
> Είναι λάθος τεράστιο να νομίσω ότι μπορώ να καπνίσω ένα μόνο τσιγάρο και μετά να συνεχίσω πάλι την αντικαπνιστική μου πορεία όπως πριν.
> ...



Ένα πράγμα που επίσης βοηθάει είναι η δημόσια δέσμευση, αυτό δηλαδή που έκανε εδώ η Κατερίνα (δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει σε φόρουμ, βέβαια :) -μπορεί να γίνει στο πλαίσιο της οικογένειας ή των φίλων). 

Για το Νο. 2 θα έλεγα ότι μπορεί να λειτουργήσει θετικά για κάποιους ανθρώπους, όχι όμως για όλους. Δηλ. όντως κάποιοι άνθρωποι με αυτή τη σκέψη μπορεί να μην ξανακαπνίσουν ποτέ ούτε ένα τσιγάρο. Αν όμως κάποιος βρεθεί τελικά σε μια αδύναμη στιγμή και καπνίσει, δεν χρειάζεται να νομίσει πως ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου. Αν έχει στο νου του αυτή την οδηγία μπορεί να ξαναπέσει με τα μούτρα στο κάπνισμα, ενώ με μια πιο χαλαρή προσέγγιση μπορεί να θελήσει να συνεχίσει την προσπάθεια και να θεωρήσει την αδυναμία του μια μικρή παρένθεση.

Για τα υπόλοιπα: δεν συμφωνώ με την απόλυτη δήλωση ότι η προσωπικότητα όλων των καπνιστών είναι τόσο στενά συνδεδεμένη με το τσιγάρο. Υπάρχουν, νομίζω, διαβαθμίσεις. Εγώ π.χ. ενώ το ένιωθα αυτό ως έφηβη δεν το ξαναένιωσα στην υπόλοιπη ενήλικη ζωή μου (εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια καπνίζω ένα με δύο πακέτα το χρόνο, και τελευταία πιο πολύ ένα παρά δύο. Άλλοτε λειτουργεί καθαρά ως απόλαυση, άλλοτε όντως ως ασπίδα προστασίας σε περιόδους άγχους ή ανασφάλειας -δεν είμαστε όλοι τέλειοι :)).

Από την άλλη, δε συμφωνώ και με δηλώσεις τύπου: Όλοι οι καπνιστές είναι Χ (ανώριμοι, ψυχικά άρρωστοι ή οτιδήποτε άλλο). Θα έλεγα πως αυτές οι απόψεις φλερτάρουν επικίνδυνα με τον ρατσισμό, όσο κι αν επιδίωξή τους είναι να αντιστρέψουν μια άδικη κατάσταση. Ψυχολογική υποστήριξη μπορεί όντως να χρειαστεί αυτός που προσπαθεί να κόψει το τσιγάρο, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα.

Για τη σύνδεση τσιγάρου ή αντικαπνιστικών εκστρατειών με ναζισμό ή με αριστερούς και δεξιούς: το ίδιο το κάπνισμα ή το μη κάπνισμα δεν νομίζω πως μπορεί να είναι από μόνο του αριστερό ή δεξιό, ναζιστικό ή φιλελεύθερο. Τι σχέση είχαν μ' όλα αυτά οι Ινδιάνοι που κάπνιζαν πολύ πριν από μας; Ωστόσο ιστορικά στη Δύση όντως το κάπνισμα έχει συνδεθεί κατά καιρούς με κινήματα χειραφέτησης (π.χ. των γυναικών) ή με την αστική δημοκρατία που λέει και ο arberlis. Άρα εκεί μιλάμε πια για μια κοινωνική πρακτική που μπορεί να συμβολίζει κάτι. Αλλά αυτή η νοηματοδότηση είναι ιστορικά και κοινωνικά καθορισμένη, δεν ισχύει μια για πάντα. 

Ενώ, λοιπόν, η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος σε δημόσιους κλειστούς χώρους μου φαίνεται απόλυτα δικαιολογημένη σήμερα (ουσιαστικά είναι απαγόρευση μιας απαγόρευσης που έχουμε ήδη επιβάλει στους μη καπνιστές), κάποιες αντικαπνιστικές εκστρατείες -σε ορισμένα κράτη, όχι παντού- προσωπικά μου φαίνονται αποκρουστικές: λογοκρισία έργων τέχνης (σινεμά και θέατρο κυρίως), απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος ακόμα και σε υπαίθριους χώρους, ακραίος στιγματισμός των καπνιστών (π.χ. με βιντεάκια σαν το πρώτο που παραθέτει η Δανάη). Αυτά όντως κτγμ δεν θυμίζουν και πολύ δημοκρατία ή ελευθερία, αλλά μάλλον πρακτικές μαζικής χειραγώγησης και υποδούλωσης.

Όλα αυτά θα έπρεπε να είναι σε άλλο νήμα, βέβαια, αλλά μιας και ξεκίνησε κι εδώ αυτή η κουβέντα ας μας το συγχωρήσει η Κατερίνα...

Έντιτ: τώρα είδα και το μήνυμα του arberlis. Είναι όντως δύσκολες οι διαδικτυακές συζητήσεις, από κοντά αυτή η ίδια συζήτηση θα μπορούσε να έχει διαφορετική τροπή.


----------



## Katerina_A (Feb 22, 2010)

arberlis said:


> Με τέτοιους όρους ("αμπελοφιλοσοφίες", "τάχα μου", "από καθέδρας", "φιλοσοφικές περικοκλάδες" (sic), και άλλα συναφή) εγώ δεν μπορώ να κουβεντιάσω. Η όλη "συζήτηση" ενισχύει τη γενικότερη πεποίθησή μου ότι ο διάλογος μέσα από blog είναι κατά κανόνα μάταιος.


 
Εγώ δεν θα πω τίποτα παραπάνω επειδή απλώς θεωρώ ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Δικαίωμα του καθενός είναι να πιστεύει και να πρεσβεύει ό,τι θέλει. 
Θα το διασκεδάσω μόνο λίγο με μια τελευταία παρατήρηση:
Επειδή έκοψε το κάπνισμα, αλλοιώθηκε η ταυτότητα αυτού του νήματος κι από κομμάτι του φόρουμ έγινε ανάρτηση σε ιστολόγιο :)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 22, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με τον arberlis ότι όταν κόβεις το κάπνισμα αλλοιώνεται κατά κάποιο τρόπο η αίσθηση της ταυτότητάς σου. Ίσως επειδή το τσιγάρο σε έχει συντροφέψει σε πολλές και διάφορες στιγμές της ζωής σου και χωρίς αυτό οι ίδιες στιγμές φαντάζουν λειψές. Η μνήμη μας λειτουργεί με συσχετισμούς, συνειρμούς και εικόνες και όταν κάποιο στοιχείο φύγει από την εικόνα, η όλη εικόνα φαντάζει μισή.

Συμφωνώ και με τον nickel ότι για τους περισσότερους είναι λάθος τεράστιο να νομίσουν ότι μπορούν να καπνίσουν ένα μόνο τσιγάρο και μετά να συνεχίσουν πάλι την αντικαπνιστική τους πορεία όπως πριν. Το λέω εκ πείρας. Οι εξαιρέσεις που έχω δει σ' αυτόν τον κανόνα, ελάχιστες.

Τέλος, ενώ αναμφισβήτητα το τσιγάρο δεν κάνει καλό στη υγεία (όχι επειδή έτσι-λένε-σώνει-και-καλά οι γιατροί, αλλά επειδή το έχω δει στον εαυτό μου), με ενοχλούν οι στατιστικές που χρησιμοποιούν το τσιγάρο για να του φορτώσουν όλα τα κακά του τρόπου ζωής μας. Γιατί πριν από 40 και 50 χρόνια, οι γέροι στα χωριά καπνίζανε στούκας και δεν παθαίνανε τίποτα;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Γιατί πριν από 40 και 50 χρόνια, οι γέροι στα χωριά καπνίζανε στούκας και δεν παθαίνανε τίποτα;


Επειδή ο καπνός δεν ήταν της ίδιας ποιότητας με αυτόν που καπνίζουν οι σημερινοί καπνιστές. Και το ότι δεν πάθαιναν τίποτα (καρκίνο, καρδιά, εγκεφαλικά κτλ) δεν το ξέρουμε με βεβαιότητα. Δεν ήταν το προσδόκιμο ζωής στην ελληνική επαρχία ποτέ τα 90 χρόνια, αλλά πολύ λιγότερο.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 22, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Επειδή ο καπνός δεν ήταν της ίδιας ποιότητας με αυτόν που καπνίζουν οι σημερινοί καπνιστές.



Όχι, ήταν χειρότερος. 



Palavra said:


> Και το ότι δεν πάθαιναν τίποτα (καρκίνο, καρδιά, εγκεφαλικά κτλ) δεν το ξέρουμε με βεβαιότητα. Δεν ήταν το προσδόκιμο ζωής στην ελληνική επαρχία ποτέ τα 90 χρόνια, αλλά πολύ λιγότερο.



Μήπως έχεις στατιστικά στοιχεία για να δούμε τι ακριβώς γινόταν στην ελληνική επαρχία; Ή μιλάς κι εσύ εμπειρικά;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Όχι, ήταν χειρότερος.


Γιατί καλλιεργούταν με περισσότερα χημικά που ήταν διαθέσιμα στο παρελθόν, φαντάζομαι. Και τα τσιγάρα είχαν τις ίδιες εθιστικές ουσίες τις οποίες προσθέτουν οι καπνοβιομηχανίες. Εκτός και αν οι σημερινοί καπνιστές καπνίζουν βιολογικό, αγνό παρθένο καπνό. Τότε πάσο.


Ambrose said:


> Μήπως έχεις στατιστικά στοιχεία για να δούμε τι ακριβώς γινόταν στην ελληνική επαρχία; Ή μιλάς κι εσύ εμπειρικά;


Όπως ακριβώς κι εσύ μιλάω, φίλτατε. Ή μήπως η δική σου εμπειρία έχει μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα από τη δική μου για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2010)

Όταν επιλέγεις το νήμα «Γαύροι ενωμένοι, ποτέ νικημένοι» αντί για το νήμα «Ελληνικό ποδόσφαιρο» για να εξηγήσεις γιατί παίζει φέτος μπαλάρα ο Παναθηναϊκός αλλά τον αδικεί η διαιτησία...
Όταν πηγαίνεις σε χορτοφαγικό εστιατόριο ψέλνοντας από μέσα σου τον ύμνο «Ψητό, ψητό, ας είναι κρέας, έστω και κοκκινιστό»...
Όταν μπαίνεις από την ορθάνοιχτη πόρτα στο πάρτι όπου κάποιοι άνθρωποι γιορτάζουν και χαίρονται και συγχαίρουν την επιτυχία ενός φίλου τους για να τους εξηγήσεις ότι όλα είναι μάταια και όλοι θα πεθάνουμε...
Όταν χρησιμοποιείς για ισχυρό σου επιχείρημα κάτι που η πείρα στα φόρουμ έχει δείξει ότι είναι αντιπαραγωγικό και αρνητικό...
Όταν θεωρείς ίδιο το λεωφορείο με το ΙΧ αυτοκίνητο επειδή έχουν τέσσερις τροχούς...

με άλλα λόγια, όταν δεν ξέρεις τους κανόνες του μέσου (και ολοφάνερα, δεν σε ενδιαφέρει να τους μάθεις, επειδή μπορεί να διαψευστεί μια πάγια άποψή σου),

τουλάχιστον, μην τα φορτώνεις στο μέσο.

Συγγνώμη για την εκτός θέματος του νήματος παρέμβαση.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 22, 2010)

Εγώ εμπειρικά μιλούσα (προφανώς για να αναφέρομαι σε "γέρους στα χωριά"). Αλλά μια και το θέτεις έτσι και φτάσαμε να μιλάμε και για προσδόκιμο ζωής, ας δούμε και καμιά μελέτη: http://www.inout.gr/showthread.php?t=17053. Και στα Αγγλικά από το BBC: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/5407636.stm

Περί ποιότητας καπνού, ...στούκας! (όπως ήδη ειπώθηκε)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2010)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά από πότε έγινε η Κούβα ελληνική επαρχία;
Όσο για τα πρόσθετα που υπάρχουν σήμερα στα τσιγάρα και δεν υπήρχαν στο παρελθόν, δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ, αλλά όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, δυο κλικ υπόθεση και έμαθε.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2010)

Μετέφερα τις αναρτήσεις με αφορμή τη συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε από εδώ, όχι μόνο επειδή είχαμε ξεφύγει από το θέμα, αλλά και εν είδει υποστήριξης στην προσπάθεια που κάνει η Κατερίνα. Ζητώ εκ των προτέρων συγγνώμη αν θίγεται κανείς, αλλά με έχει πιάσει μανία συμμαζέματος σήμερα...


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2010)

Στις κόντρες καπνιστών - αντικαπνιστών, που είναι πάντα εντονότατες και συχνά περιέχουν το στοιχείο της υπερβολής και του παραλόγου, δεν υπάρχει αυτό το άσπρο-μαύρο που μπορεί να έχουν άλλες κόντρες. Σ' αυτές εδώ τις συζητήσεις όχι μόνο ο αντικαπνιστής αλλά και ο καπνιστής, φωναχτά ή ενδόμυχα, ξέρει ότι το τσιγάρο κάνει κακό στην υγεία. Για την ακρίβεια, ο καπνιστής ξέρει πολύ καλύτερα από τον μη καπνιστή τις βλαβερές συνέπειες. Από το αρχικό μήνυμα του Μπερλή εγώ προτιμώ να κρατήσω ένα σημαντικό μήνυμα για τους νέους: «Καλό είναι να μην αρχίσει κανείς, μετά είναι αργά». Γιατί, εκτός απ' αυτούς που το έχουν κόψει με επιτυχία και καλώς εμψύχωσαν την Κατερίνα (και, πριν απ' αυτήν, εμένα) στην προσπάθεια για την απεξάρτηση, είναι πολύ περισσότεροι εκείνοι που το κόβουν... και το ξανακόβουν... και κόψιμο δεν πετυχαίνουν.

«Καλό είναι να μην αρχίσει κανείς, μετά είναι αργά». Αυτό είναι το ένα δίδαγμα. Το άλλο είναι: μην αφήνεις καπνιστές να συνομιλούν με αντικαπνιστές. :)


(Για το κομμάτι το κοινωνικό και τα ναζιστικά θα ήθελα να πω κι εγώ την άποψή μου, αλλά θα περιμένω πρώτα να ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα, να ξεχαστεί το νήμα και, μετά, θα του δώσω ένα γερό καρούμπαλο bump.)


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2010)

Όχι, δεν ήρθε ακόμα η ώρα για την αναθέρμανση του νήματος (ή, πάντως, δεν είμαι εγώ έτοιμος να το κάνω), αλλά δεν μπορούμε να αφήσουμε να μας ξεφύγει αυτή η είδηση από τη Γαλλία. Μπορούμε ίσως να την αφήσουμε ασχολίαστη, σίγουρα όχι αδιάβαστη.

French in uproar over oral sex anti-smoking posters


----------



## crystal (Feb 24, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά αυτή η αφίσα μού φαίνεται οικτρή. Δεν είμαι μουτζαχεντίν φεμινίστρια, συντηρητική ή ενάντια στις αντικαπνιστικές καμπάνιες, οπότε δεν μπορώ να σας το αιτιολογήσω. Υποθέτω πως απλά προσβάλλει την αισθητική μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2010)

crystal said:


> Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά αυτή η αφίσα μού φαίνεται οικτρή. Δεν είμαι μουτζαχεντίν φεμινίστρια, συντηρητική ή ενάντια στις αντικαπνιστικές καμπάνιες, οπότε δεν μπορώ να σας το αιτιολογήσω. Υποθέτω πως απλά προσβάλλει την αισθητική μου.



Είδες και τη δεύτερη ίδια αφίσα, με τον καπνιστή; Άλλο θέμα βέβαια γιατί διάλεξε η εφημερίδα να προβάλλει αυτήν με την καπνίστρια.


----------



## danae (Feb 24, 2010)

Και οι δύο μού φαίνονται άστοχες κι ανέμπνευστες.


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 24, 2010)

danae said:


> Και οι δύο μού φαίνονται άστοχες κι ανέμπνευστες.



Να συνάγουμε (ή να συναγάγουμε) κάτι που είναι εύλογο να συνάγουμε (ή να συναγάγουμε);:)


----------



## danae (Feb 25, 2010)

Θα έλεγα ότι υπάρχουν άπειρες πιο ενδιαφέρουσες προσεγγίσεις του ζητήματος από αυτήν που επιλέχτηκε για τη συγκεκριμένη αντιδιαφήμιση.


----------



## crystal (Feb 25, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είδες και τη δεύτερη ίδια αφίσα, με τον καπνιστή; Άλλο θέμα βέβαια γιατί διάλεξε η εφημερίδα να προβάλλει αυτήν με την καπνίστρια.



Επίσης φρικτή!


----------



## Costas (Feb 25, 2010)

Έχει βέβαια τη λογική της:

Marco de la Fuente, the leader of the project for the BDDP et Fils ad agency, said: "The old arguments – tobacco is bad for you – don't work any more. The message here is that tobacco is a form of submission. In the popular imagination, oral sex is the perfect symbol of submission."

Gérard Audureau, the president of Les Droits des Non-fumeurs (The Rights of Non-smokers), the pressure group which commissioned the ads, said health arguments did not reach teenagers. "Young people think that they are invincible, immortal," he said. "Fear of sexual exploitation worries them more than illness."

Αλλά γιατί είναι τόσο κακό και "σκλαβωτικό" το στοματικό σεξ για έναν/μια έφηβο/η, άραγε;... Μήπως θα 'πρεπε μια ομάδα για τα δικαιώματα των αιδοιοπεολεικτών να διαμαρτυρηθεί για ρατσιστική απεικόνιση μιας υγιέστατης ερωτικής πρακτικής και για εξομοίωσή της με μια χημική εξάρτηση; Τι είδους κατάπτυστος σεξουαλικός συντηρητισμός είν' αυτός; Εγώ, αυτό βρίσκω φριχτό σ' αυτή τη διαφήμιση.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 25, 2010)

Costas said:


> Αλλά γιατί είναι τόσο κακό και "σκλαβωτικό" το στοματικό σεξ για έναν/μια έφηβο/η, άραγε;... Μήπως θα 'πρεπε μια ομάδα για τα δικαιώματα των αιδοιοπεολεικτών να διαμαρτυρηθεί για ρατσιστική απεικόνιση μιας υγιέστατης ερωτικής πρακτικής και για εξομοίωσή της με μια χημική εξάρτηση; Τι είδους κατάπτυστος σεξουαλικός συντηρητισμός είν' αυτός; Εγώ, αυτό βρίσκω φριχτό σ' αυτή τη διαφήμιση.



Μα, αυτό δεν εννοούμε όλοι;


----------



## Costas (Feb 26, 2010)

Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι εννοεί ο καθένας. Άκουσα για αισθητική, για φρίκη, για απουσία έμπνευσης, κλπ. Εγώ λέω κάτι που δεν αποκλείει τα παραπάνω, αλλά είναι και διαφορετικό ή έστω διατυπωμένο διαφορετικά. Τέλος πάντων, ο διαμηφιστής το λέει ρητά: In the popular imagination, oral sex is the perfect symbol of submission. Αυτή την άποψή του στιγματίζω, το πώς δηλαδή ο διαφημιστής την αποδέχεται άκριτα αυτή την 'popular' imagination και την εκμεταλλεύεται κιόλας, χρησιμοποιώντας ένα από τα χειρότερα σεξιστικά κλισέ (ασχέτως φύλου) για να περάσει, υποτίθεται, ένα υγιές αντιδουλικό μήνυμα στους νέους. Αν εννοούμε όλοι αυτό, τόσο το καλύτερο! :)


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 26, 2010)

Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο Costas. Η ενοχοποίηση του στοματικού έρωτα (και ο συνακόλουθος διασυρμός του) αποτελεί άλλο ένα δείγμα του ήθους της αντικαπνιστικής εκστρατείας. Οι άνθρωποι είναι ταυτοχρόνως πουριτανοί και διεστραμμένοι. Είναι και ηλίθιοι. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να δώσει η αφίσα λάθος μήνυμα, εξισώνοντας το κάπνισμα με τον έρωτα και, ως εκ τούτου, νομιμοποιώντας το. Αυτό θα είναι κακό (απόκτηση της έξης του καπνίσματος) αλλά έχει και τη θετική του πλευρά (αποδεικνύοντας ότι οι νέοι είναι τελικά υγιείς στη σεξουαλική τους συμπεριφορά).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 26, 2010)

Εμένα η αφίσα δε μου φαίνεται ότι ενοχοποιεί το στοματικό έρωτα. Μου φαίνεται ότι ενοχοποιεί το στοματικό έρωτα που γίνεται με εξαναγκασμό (γι' αυτό και το χέρι που σπρώχνει το κεφάλι). Και στην προκειμένη, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δε σκέφτομαι «α, τι ωραία αφίσα», για το σκοπό της όμως δεν τη βρίσκω κακή.
Αν θέλετε να βαρέσετε, ένας ένας με τη σειρά και προσέλθετε ησύχως


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Εμένα η αφίσα δε μου φαίνεται ότι ενοχοποιεί το στοματικό έρωτα. Μου φαίνεται ότι ενοχοποιεί το στοματικό έρωτα που γίνεται με εξαναγκασμό (γι' αυτό και το χέρι που σπρώχνει το κεφάλι). Και στην προκειμένη, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δε σκέφτομαι «α, τι ωραία αφίσα», για το σκοπό της όμως δεν τη βρίσκω κακή.
> Αν θέλετε να βαρέσετε, ένας ένας με τη σειρά και προσέλθετε ησύχως



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα (τα μπλε δικά μου) με την Palavra, αλλά δεν είναι ενδιαφέρον από πόσο δαφορετική οπτική βλέπουν τη διαφημιστική εκστρατεία οι μη καπνιστές από τους (τέως ή νυν) καπνιστές; Το ζητούμενο βέβαια είναι αν πετυχαίνει τον αντικαπνιστικό σκοπό της στον ηλικιακό της στόχο...


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 26, 2010)

Κι αν το χέρι που σπρώχνει το κεφάλι είναι μέρος της "διαδικασίας", του "τρόπου", χωρίς να δηλοί απαραίτητα καταναγκασμό, αλλά τη συμμετοχή στο παιχνίδι, τη συναίνεση; Κάθε ερωτική πράξη έχει ένα στοιχείο βίας ή "βίας", acted ή enacted, από τους συνευρισκομένους. Όπως εξελίσσεται η κουβέντα, φοβάμαι ότι ο τίτλος ("Το κάπνισμα") αυτού του νήματος πρέπει πάλι να αλλάξει... It's up to the administrator and his ingenuity.


----------



## anef (Feb 26, 2010)

Εγώ νομίζω πως η διαφήμιση βασίζεται εν μέρει και στα δύο. Δηλ. λέει ο διαφημιστής ότι επειδή οι νέοι δεν ενδιαφέρονται για την υγεία τους, θέλαμε ένα θέμα που να τραβήξει την προσοχή τους. Το θέμα αυτό δεν είναι όμως ο εξαναγκασμός, αλλά το στοματικό σεξ. Οπότε σ' αυτό το επίπεδο νομίζω πως ισχύουν όλα όσα λένε ο Costas και ο arberlis. Ο εξαναγκασμός υποτίθεται πως φαίνεται από αυτά που λέει η Palavra, που όμως τα προσέχεις σε δεύτερο επίπεδο. 

Εμένα αυτό που κυρίως με ενοχλεί, νομίζω, είναι αυτό που έλεγα και πιο πάνω: το πόσο απροκάλυπτα χειριστικές είναι αυτές οι διαφημίσεις. Το πόσο υποτιμούν τη νοημοσύνη σου. Αισθάνεσαι λίγο σαν σκυλάκι του Παβλόφ: θα συνδεθεί το κάπνισμα με ό,τι αηδιαστικότερο υπάρχει σ' αυτό τον κόσμο μπας και το κόψεις γιατί είσαι τόσο ηλίθιος που αλλιώς δεν το καταλαβαίνεις. Το γιατί χρειάζεται τόσος κόσμος ένα πρόχειρο αγχολυτικό στην τσέπη, ή γιατί οι νέοι το θεωρούν κουλ ή όλα τα άλλα γιατί που μπορεί να θέσει κανείς, δεν απασχολούν κανέναν φαίνεται. Θα μου πείτε όλες οι διαφημίσεις χειραγωγούν, αλλά εδώ πρόκειται για ένα κοινωνικό ζήτημα και το αντιμετωπίζουμε σαν ένα προϊόν που θέλουμε να πουληθεί. 

Υποθέτω, πάντως, πως αν δεν πιάσει κι αυτή η καμπάνια, μπορεί την επόμενη φορά να μας δείξουν τίποτα ξυλοδαρμούς και βιασμούς εφήβων. Αρκεί να επιτευχθεί το μεγάλο καλό: να απαλλαγούν οι νέοι από τη σκλαβιά του τσιγάρου (και να συνεχίσουν να υπομένουν όλες τις άλλες, βέβαια).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 26, 2010)

Ο τίτλος είναι αρκετά γενικός για να τα καλύψει όλα, νομίζω.
Το φαντάστηκα ότι θα υπήρχε αυτή η απάντηση, ωστόσο κανείς από τους παθητικούς καπνιστές στις αφίσες δε φαίνεται να το διασκεδάζει...

Εντωμεταξύ, εγώ άλλο δεν καταλαβαίνω: θέλεις, κύριέ μου, να μην καπνίζει ο κόσμος; Τότε γιατί επιδοτείς τις καλλιέργειες καπνού; Γιατί υποστηρίζεις τις καπνοβιομηχανίες;


----------



## tuna (Feb 26, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Εμένα η αφίσα δε μου φαίνεται ότι ενοχοποιεί το στοματικό έρωτα. Μου φαίνεται ότι ενοχοποιεί το στοματικό έρωτα που γίνεται με εξαναγκασμό (γι' αυτό και το χέρι που σπρώχνει το κεφάλι).



Πράγματι, και το χέρι είναι απωθητικά τριχωτό, ενώ η κοιλίτσα του άντρα παραπέμπει σε μεσήλικα, οπότε η προοπτική ενός τέτοιου στοματικού έρωτα δεν είναι ό,τι πιο ευχάριστο για ένα νεαρό κορίτσι.

Παρ' όλ' αυτά, συμφωνώ κι εγώ με την άποψη που τόσο εύστοχα κατέθεσαν ο Costas και ο arberlis.

Ως χρόνια καπνίστρια, που με το πέρασμα του χρόνου θεωρεί πλέον την υγεία υπέρτατο αγαθό, αλλά ταυτόχρονα αρνείται να βγάλει τελείως το τσιγάρο απ’ τη ζωή της (γιατί, ναι, με κάποιο ανεξήγητο τρόπο, θα έπαυε να είναι αυτή που είναι) προσωπικά ακολουθώ και εδώ το αγαπημένο μου αρχαίο γνωμικό: _μέτρον άριστον_.


----------



## Costas (Feb 26, 2010)

arberlis said:


> Η ενοχοποίηση του στοματικού έρωτα (και ο συνακόλουθος διασυρμός του) αποτελεί άλλο ένα δείγμα του ήθους της αντικαπνιστικής εκστρατείας.


Δε νομίζω πως υπάρχει 'μία' αντικαπνιστική εκστρατεία. Εδώ έχουμε διάφορους παραγγελείς διαφημιστικών μηνυμάτων και διάφορα διαφημιστικά γραφεία που κάθονται και σκέφτονται κάτι που νομίζουν ότι θα 'πιάσει' στον κόσμο, στην ομάδα-στόχος της διαφήμισής τους. Δεν υπάρχει κανένα ενιαίο κέντρο επιχειρήσεων. Βεβαίως, αυτό δεν αποκλείει μια στατιστική μελέτη των ποικίλων διαφημιστικών εκστρατειών για την εξαγωγή κοινωνιολογικών συμπερασμάτων· αλλά ας μη γενικεύουμε με αφορισμούς.

Επίσης, το γράφω καθαρά προληπτικά, έτσι για να μην ξεχνιέται: άλλο οι αντικαπνιστικές εκστρατείες για το κόψιμο του τσιγάρου από τους καπνιστές ή για να μη γίνουν καπνιστές όσοι δεν καπνίζουν και άλλο οι εκστρατείες για την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος σε κλειστούς χώρους προς υπεράσπιση της υγείας των παθητικών καπνιστών.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 26, 2010)

Costas said:


> Επίσης, το γράφω καθαρά προληπτικά, έτσι για να μην ξεχνιέται: άλλο οι αντικαπνιστικές εκστρατείες για το κόψιμο του τσιγάρου από τους καπνιστές ή για να μη γίνουν καπνιστές όσοι δεν καπνίζουν και άλλο οι εκστρατείες για την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος σε κλειστούς χώρους προς υπεράσπιση της υγείας των παθητικών καπνιστών.


Καλά κάνεις και το θυμίζεις, γιατί μάλλον κάποιοι βολεύονται να το ξεχνούν, ταυτίζοντας τις ανόητες ή κακόγουστες επιλογές κάποιας διαφημιστικής εταιρείας για αντικαπνιστική εκστρατεία σε μια άλλη χώρα με την απόλυτα θεμιτή ανάγκη να σταματήσει επιτέλους η ανυπαρξία μέτρων για την προστασία της υγείας των παθητικών καπνιστών στην Ελλάδα -- ρίχνοντάς τα όλα στον ίδιο κάδο απορριμμάτων.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 27, 2010)

Εμένα πάλι, αν κρίνω απ' αυτά που ακούω εδώ κι αλλού, μού φαίνεται ότι η διαφήμιση πέτυχε το σκοπό της. Όλοι αηδιάσανε με το κάπνισμα και μιλάνε γι' αυτό!


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 27, 2010)

Costas,
δεν πιστεύω να διαφωνείς ότι η αντι-καπνιστική εκστρατεία, στο σύνολό της, σε αδρές γραμμές, αυτή τέλος πάντων που δίνει τον τόνο και κυριαρχεί (δεν χρειάζονται στατιστικές μελέτες για να μας πείσουν, το αντιλαμβανόμαστε όλοι όσοι έχουμε λίγα δράμια μυαλό), έχει υπερβεί τα εσκαμένα. Απαγορεύουν το κάπνισμα και στο ύπαιθρο, έξω από κτίρια, στο αυτοκίνητό σου, θέλουν να επιβάλουν την απαγόρευση και στο σπίτι σου, κλπ. Θα ήσαν πιο ειλικρινείς αν επέβαλαν τη γενική απαγόρευση, general prohibition, όπως τότε με το αλκοόλ. Ο διασυρμός, the vilification, των καπνιστών είναι γεγονός γεγονότατο. Θα μου επιτρέψεις να παρατηρήσω ότι αυτή η εκστρατεία, με τις ακραίες, παράλογες και αήθεις μορφές που έχει λάβει, (βλ. και αφίσα) μας αναγκάζει να υποπτευθούμε άλλα κίνητρα. Μια γενικότερη χειραγώγηση των ατομικών ελευθεριών και ομογενοποίηση του καθημερινού μας βίου, μια "ουδετεροποίηση" των ατομικών μας επιλογών, κλπ. Αυτά τα λέω όχι επειδή με βολεύουν, όπως υποθέτει η Alexandra (ποτέ δεν υποστήριξα ότι δεν πρέπει να αποτρέπουμε τους νέους από το κάπνισμα, ούτε ότι δεν πρέπει να προστατευτούν οι παθητικοί καπνιστές), αλλά επειδή είμαι πονηρεμένος πια και διαβάζω πολύ προσεκτικά όχι μόνο πίσω από τις γραμμές αλλά και ό,τι λένε άλλοι πιο αρμόδιοι και "φιλοσοφικότεροι" από μένα (βλ. για παράδειγμα την αποδόμηση της αντικαπινιστικής εκστρατείας από τον Ζίζεκ, που σημειωτέον δεν υπήρξε ποτέ καπινστής. Σχετικά κείμενα του και συνεντεύξεις υπάρχουν και στο διαδίκτυο.) Συμπερασματικά, καλό θα ήταν να δούμε το όλο θέμα σε ευρύτερο πλαίσιο (έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου να το λέω αλλά κανείς δεν ακούει ή δεν θέλει να καταλάβει). Άλλο πράγμα να διαφωτίσουμε τους ανθρώπους για τις "βλαβερές συνέπειες του καπνίσματος" (αυτές τις ξέρουν καλύτερα πρώτοι οι ίδιοι οι καπνιστές) και άλλο η υστερία της γενικής αντικαπνιστικής εκστρατείας που έχει ύποπτα κίνητρα και υποθάλπει γενικότερη περιστολή των ελευθεριών.


----------



## Costas (Feb 27, 2010)

arberlis said:


> Costas,
> δεν πιστεύω να διαφωνείς ότι η αντι-καπνιστική εκστρατεία, στο σύνολό της, σε αδρές γραμμές, αυτή τέλος πάντων που δίνει τον τόνο και κυριαρχεί (δεν χρειάζονται στατιστικές μελέτες για να μας πείσουν, το αντιλαμβανόμαστε όλοι όσοι έχουμε λίγα δράμια μυαλό), έχει υπερβεί τα εσκαμένα.


Δεν το ξέρω. Ίσως ναι, ίσως όχι. Θα προτιμούσα στατιστικές μελέτες (δράμια μυαλό, έχω) παρά υποκειμενικές εντυπώσεις του τι δίνει τον τόνο (αυτές μοιραία ποικίλλουν από άτομο σε άτομο).



arberlis said:


> Απαγορεύουν το κάπνισμα και στο ύπαιθρο, έξω από κτίρια, στο αυτοκίνητό σου, θέλουν να επιβάλουν την απαγόρευση και στο σπίτι σου, κλπ.


Μόνο σε ορισμένα μέρη των ΗΠΑ, απ' ό,τι ξέρω, σε μια χώρα δηλαδή με ισχυρή μισιοναρική παράδοση (βλ. ποτοαπαγόρευση, όπως λες κι εσύ πιο κάτω). Αλλού, δε νομίζω. Διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά με στοιχεία. Στην Ελλάδα, πάντως, όπου ζούμε οι περισσότεροι εδώ γράφοντες, σίγουρα όχι! Και ο Λένιν έλεγε: "ο επαναστάτης είναι πάντα επαναστάτης στη χώρα του" (τώρα το λένε: "act locally").



arberlis said:


> Θα ήσαν πιο ειλικρινείς αν επέβαλαν τη γενική απαγόρευση, general prohibition, όπως τότε με το αλκοόλ. Ο διασυρμός, the vilification, των καπνιστών είναι γεγονός γεγονότατο.


Από ανθρώπους με μοραλιστική δομή, ναι. Αλλά δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι έτσι, ούτε καν στην Αμερική, πόσο μάλλον αλλού. USA is not the world.



arberlis said:


> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να παρατηρήσω ότι αυτή η εκστρατεία, με τις ακραίες, παράλογες και αήθεις μορφές που έχει λάβει, (βλ. και αφίσα) μας αναγκάζει να υποπτευθούμε άλλα κίνητρα. Μια γενικότερη χειραγώγηση των ατομικών ελευθεριών και ομογενοποίηση του καθημερινού μας βίου, μια "ουδετεροποίηση" των ατομικών μας επιλογών, κλπ. Αυτά τα λέω (...) επειδή είμαι πονηρεμένος πια και διαβάζω πολύ προσεκτικά όχι μόνο πίσω από τις γραμμές αλλά και ό,τι λένε άλλοι πιο αρμόδιοι και "φιλοσοφικότεροι" από μένα (βλ. για παράδειγμα την αποδόμηση της αντικαπινιστικής εκστρατείας από τον Ζίζεκ, που σημειωτέον δεν υπήρξε ποτέ καπινστής. Σχετικά κείμενα του και συνεντεύξεις υπάρχουν και στο διαδίκτυο.) Συμπερασματικά, καλό θα ήταν να δούμε το όλο θέμα σε ευρύτερο πλαίσιο . Άλλο πράγμα να διαφωτίσουμε τους ανθρώπους για τις "βλαβερές συνέπειες του καπνίσματος" (αυτές τις ξέρουν καλύτερα πρώτοι οι ίδιοι οι καπνιστές) και άλλο η υστερία της γενικής αντικαπνιστικής εκστρατείας που έχει ύποπτα κίνητρα και υποθάλπει γενικότερη περιστολή των ελευθεριών.


Και ο Τσόμσκυ, σ' ένα γιουτουμπάκι, αναλύοντας την ιστορία της απαγόρευσης της μαριχουάνας, είπε πως, αν και όταν το κάπνισμα ταμπάκου περιοριστεί στις 'επικίνδυνες τάξεις', τότε είναι πολύ πιθανό να απαγορευτεί τελείως. Να θυμίσω όμως ότι τις βλαβερές συνέπειες του καπνίσματος αναγκάστηκαν οι βιομηχανίες να τις παραδεχτούν μετά από σκληρότατους και πολύχρονους αγώνες των 'μισιοναρίων'· δεν ήταν αυτονόητες όπως σήμερα, ούτε τις γνώριζαν οι καπνιστές αλλά και οι μη καπνιστές. Έτσι προχωρά η ιστορία, καλώς-κακώς. Το μέτρον άριστον που αναφέρθηκε προηγουμένως είναι δυστυχώς συνήθως μια απλή στιγμή στο τραμπάλισμα της ζυγαριάς... 



arberlis said:


> (ποτέ δεν υποστήριξα ότι δεν πρέπει να αποτρέπουμε τους νέους από το κάπνισμα, ούτε ότι δεν πρέπει να προστατευτούν οι παθητικοί καπνιστές)


Tι σχέση έχουν όμως αυτά με το να λέει κανείς σε καπνίστρια που το 'κοψε ότι ματαιοπονεί κι ότι θα χάσει κάτι από την ταυτότητά της κλπ.; Ειλικρινά, αυτά τα άκουγα παλιά από τζάνκια.


arberlis said:


> (έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου να το λέω αλλά κανείς δεν ακούει ή δεν θέλει να καταλάβει)


Κόψε κάτι!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2010)

arberlis said:


> ...η αντι-καπνιστική εκστρατεία, στο σύνολό της, σε αδρές γραμμές, αυτή τέλος πάντων που δίνει τον τόνο και κυριαρχεί (δεν χρειάζονται στατιστικές μελέτες για να μας πείσουν, το αντιλαμβανόμαστε όλοι όσοι έχουμε λίγα δράμια μυαλό), έχει υπερβεί τα εσκαμένα. Απαγορεύουν το κάπνισμα και στο ύπαιθρο, έξω από κτίρια, στο αυτοκίνητό σου, θέλουν να επιβάλουν την απαγόρευση και στο σπίτι σου, κλπ.


Αυτά μπορεί να τα λέει μόνο κάποιος που δεν ζει στην Ελλάδα που ξέρουμε, αλλά σε κάποια άλλη Ελλάδα που βρίσκεται στη σφαίρα του φανταστικού. Τι θα πει "στο σύνολό της"; Τι τον νοιάζει τον Έλληνα παθητικό καπνιστή αν στη Σιγκαπούρη π.χ. (στην τύχη το λέω, δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει) απαγορεύουν το κάπνισμα και στο ύπαιθρο; Στην Ελλάδα πας σε εστιατόρια, καφετέριες, μπαρ, και αντιμετωπίζεις απίστευτο ντουμάνι. Ύπαιθρο; Ούτε σε κλειστούς χώρους δεν απαγορεύεται στην Ελλάδα. Πολύ περίεργο, να _διαβάζεις_ για αντικαπνιστικούς νόμους που ισχύουν χιλιάδες μίλια μακριά και να το ερμηνεύεις ότι αυτοί οι νόμοι περιορίζουν τη δική σου ελευθερία (να ντουμανιάζεις τους άλλους) στην Αθήνα.
Όσο λίγα δράμια μυαλό κι αν έχει κάποιος, όσο δέσμιος κι αν είναι ο εγκέφαλός του στον εθισμό του, δεν μπορεί να εξακολουθεί να διαστρεβλώνει την αλήθεια: Δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν νόμοι που προστατεύουν *το δικαίωμα του καπνιστή να μετατρέπει τον διπλανό του σε παθητικό καπνιστή.*


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 27, 2010)

Costas said:


> Tι σχέση έχουν όμως αυτά με το να λέει κανείς σε καπνίστρια που το 'κοψε ότι ματαιοπονεί κι ότι θα χάσει κάτι από την ταυτότητά της κλπ.; Ειλικρινά, αυτά τα άκουγα παλιά από τζάνκια.




Ωραία, το κόβω, μολονότι η πρόθεσή μου δεν ήταν να αποθαρρύνω. Νόμιζα ότι απευθύνομαι σε ανθρώπους ενήλικες και πρόθεσή μου ήταν να δείξω στον άλλο/άλλη πόσο δύσκολο είναι να μην υποτροπιάσει κανείς, όπως εξηγούμε τους πιθανούς κινδύνους σε κάποιον που αναλαμβάνει ένα εγχείρημα θέλοντας να τον προετοιμάσουμε ως προς παν ενδεχόμενο. Σχετικά με τον παραλληλισμό με τους τζάνκι: Οι ερευνητές (γιατροί κλπ.) θεωρούν πράγματι οτι η έξη της νικοτίνης είναι τόσο ισχυρή όσο και η έξη της ηρωίνης. Το ίδιο ίσως θα βεβαιώσουν και οι ίδιοι οι καπνιστές. Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο η έξη της ουσίας. Το κάπνισμα στους χρόνιους καπνιστές είναι συνδεδεμένο με χίλιες-δυο άλλες δραστηριότητες, ατομικές και συλλογικές. Είναι έξη ολόκληρης ζωής και το κόψιμο δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο φαίνεται. Όπως οι καπνιστές νιώθουν στέρηση, την έλλειψη της υγείας και ευεξίας, το ίδιο και όσοι το έκοψαν νιώθουν την έλλειψη της νικοτίνης και των συμπαρομαρτούντων της συνήθειας που είχαν. Αυτά είναι βασικοί βιοχημικοί/ψυχολογικοί μηχανισμοί και καθώς λένε οι επιστήμονες έχουν σχέση με λειτουργίες και δράσεις που τελούνται στον λεγόμενο επικλινή πυρήνα του εγκεφάλου. Εκεί βρίσκεται η έδρα και άλλων σχετικών έξεων, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του τζόγου και του internet surfing, αλλά και πολλών καθημερινών αγαθών έξεων. Πιστεύω ότι όλοι οι καπνιστές, νυν και τέως, είναι μπλεγμένοι στο ίδιο πρόβλημα. Αλλά καλύτερα να σταματήσω γιατί θα μου πουν πάλι ότι λέω αμπελοφιλοσοφίες.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 27, 2010)

arberlis said:


> Ωραία, το κόβω, μολονότι η πρόθεσή μου δεν ήταν να αποθαρύνω. Νόμιζα ότι απευθύνομαι σε ανθρώπους ενήλικες και πρόθεσή μου ήταν να δείξω στον άλλο/άλλη πόσο δύσκολο είναι να μην υποτροπιάσει κανείς, όπως εξηγούμε τους πιθανούς κινδύνους σε κάποιον που αναλαμβάνει ένα εγχείρημα θέλοντας να τον προετοιμάσουμε ως προς παν ενδεχόμενο. Σχετικά με τον παραλληλισμό με τους τζάνκι: Οι ερευνητές (γιατροί κλπ.) θεωρούν πράγματι οτι η έξη της νικοτίνης είναι τόσο ισχυρή όσο και η έξη της ηρωίνης. Το ίδιο ίσως θα βεβαιώσουν και οι ίδιοι οι καπνιστές. Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο η έξη της ουσίας. Το κάπνισμα στους χρόνιους καπνιστές είναι συνδεδεμένο με χίλιες-δυο άλλες δραστηριότητες, ατομικές και συλλογικές. Είναι έξη ολόκληρης ζωής και το κόψιμο δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο φαίνεται. Όπως οι καπνιστές νιώθουν στέρηση, την έλειψη της υγείας και ευεξίας, το ίδιο και όσοι το έκοψαν νιώθουν την έλλειψη της νικοτίνης και των συμπαρομαρτούντων της συνήθειας που είχαν. Αυτά είναι βασικοί βιοχημικοί/ψυχολογικοί μηχανισμοί και καθώς λένε οι επιστήμονες έχουν σχέση με λειτουργίες και δράσεις που τελούνται στον λεγόμενο επικλινή πυρήνα του εγκεφάλου. Εκεί βρίσκεται η έδρα και άλλων σχετικών έξεων, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του τζόγου και του internet surfing, αλλά και πολλών καθημερινών αγαθών έξεων. Πιστεύω ότι όλοι οι καπνιστές, νυν και τέως, είναι μπλεγμένοι στο ίδιο πρόβλημα. Αλλά καλύτερα να σταματήσω γιατί θα μου πουν πάλι ότι λέω αμπελοφιλοσοφίες.



Ξέρεις κάτι; Αν έγραφες τα παραπάνω, αντί για τούτο δω:


arberlis said:


> Λοιπόν, το κάπνισμα δεν κόβεται. Και αυτοί που επιτυγχάνουν να το κόψουν, βιώνουν για πάντα τη στέρησή του, το τσιγάρο είναι μέσα στο κεφάλι τους. Φαίνεται ότι ο εθισμός του καπνού στα κύτταρά τους είναι μεγαλύτερος και μακρότερης πνοής από τον εθισμό της ακαπνίας. Θα σ' το βεβαιώσουν όλοι οι πρώην καπνιστές, εφ' όσον είναι ειλικρινείς. Δεν θέλω να σε αποθαρρύνω αλλά θα πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψη αυτά τα δεδομένα. Καλό είναι να μην αρχίσει κανείς, μετά είναι αργά.
> Όσες φορές το έκοψα, ένιωθα αλλοιωμένη την ταυτότητά μου, δεν ήμουν αυτός που ήμουν. Ένιωθα άλλος, παράξενος, ένας άρρωστος υγιής, υγιέστερος από πρίν και ταυτόχρονα σαν ασθενής. Γι' αυτό, αποφασίζω να το κόψω σημαίνει αποφασίζω να αλλάξω προσωπικότητα.



θα ήταν τελείως διαφορετική και η αντίδραση που θα προκαλούσες...Και, πέραν του περιεχομένου, υπάρχει επίσης και το θέμα του ύφους. Στο πρώτο σου -χρονικά- απόσπασμα εγώ βλέπω ζήλια και κακεντρέχεια, όχι προσπάθεια να βοηθήσεις ενημερώνοντας για τις δυσκολίες. Εύχομαι να ήταν λάθος αυτή η εντύπωσή μου...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2010)

Τώρα το έθεσες στη σωστή βάση: Η νικοτίνη προκαλεί εθισμό εξίσου ισχυρό με της ηρωίνης· αυτές οι ουσίες τροποποιώντας τους κατάλληλους υποδοχείς του εγκεφάλου προφανώς τροποποιούν και τη συμπεριφορά και την προσωπικότητα κλπ. Αλλά ακόμα και η υπερβολική κατανάλωση φαγητού από κάποια άτομα οφείλεται στη χημεία του εγκεφάλου, και αν τους παροτρύνεις να κόψουν την πολυφαγία, σου απαντάνε ότι τους είναι αδύνατο να στερηθούν αυτό το κομμάτι του εαυτού τους. Γιατί, μήπως ο αλκοολικός μπορεί να φανταστεί τον εαυτό του χωρίς αλκοόλ; Ξέρω άτομα που αν τους προτείνεις μια έξοδο στο θέατρο ή στον κινηματογράφο αρνούνται με διάφορες δικαιολογίες, ενώ ο πραγματικός λόγος είναι ότι σε συγκεκριμένη ώρα της βραδιάς πρέπει να καταναλώσουν συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα αλκοόλ, που κοστίζει λιγότερο όταν το πίνουν στο σπίτι.

Αλλά προσπάθησε να συλλάβεις το εξής φανταστικό σενάριο: όταν κάποιος κάνει χρήση ηρωίνης ή κοκαΐνης ή αλκοόλ, με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο, τοξικά συστατικά από αυτές τις ουσίες μπορούν να "περάσουν" και στον διπλανό, όπως γίνεται με τον καπνό του τσιγάρου. Θα δεχόσουν εσύ, ο μη χρήστης ηρωίνης, να γίνεις παθητικός χρήστης; Θα δεχόταν οποιοσδήποτε μη αλκοολικός, να γίνει παθητικός πότης; Γιατί να εξακολουθούν να δέχονται οι μη καπνιστές (μέσα στους οποίους, ας μην ξεχνάμε, περιλαμβάνονται μικρά παιδιά και άρρωστοι με αναπνευστικά προβλήματα) να είναι παθητικοί καπνιστές; Επειδή πριν από 40 ή 50 χρόνια δεν ξέραμε, αφού και οι καπνοβιομηχανίες φρόντιζαν να κρύβουν επιμελώς την αλήθεια;


----------



## danae (Feb 27, 2010)

Να σας θυμίσω την άλλη ακραία ελληνική πρωτοτυπία, που δεν έχω δει να σχολιάζεται: μέχρι πρόσφατα -ίσως να ισχύει ακόμα, δεν το έχω ψάξει- επιτρεπόταν το κάπνισμα και στους παιδότοπους. Και το χειρότερο: οι γονείς ασκούσαν αυτό τους το δικαίωμα! Εις βάρος της υγείας και των δικών τους και των άλλων παιδιών! Και μη μου πείτε ότι δεν έβγαιναν έξω γιατί δεν είχαν ποιον να προσέξει το παιδί. Απλώς βαριόντουσαν να κουνήσουν τον κώλο τους. Όπως κάνει η πλειοψηφία των καπνιστών ("έλα μωρέ, θα καπνίσω με το παράθυρο ανοιχτό, θα βγαίνει έξω ο καπνός", οπότε ο μη καπνίζων τρώει και το ντουμάνι και το κρύο, για να μην ξεβολευτεί για λίγο ο καπνιστής). 

Επειδή το θέμα έχει πολύ ζουμί, θα επανέλθω (όπως κι ο νίκελ...).

@ arberlis: επιτέλους συνεννοούμαστε!


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 27, 2010)

arberlis said:


> Ο διασυρμός, the vilification, των καπνιστών είναι γεγονός γεγονότατο. Θα μου επιτρέψεις να παρατηρήσω ότι αυτή η εκστρατεία, με τις ακραίες, παράλογες και αήθεις μορφές που έχει λάβει, (βλ. και αφίσα) μας αναγκάζει να υποπτευθούμε άλλα κίνητρα. Μια γενικότερη χειραγώγηση των ατομικών ελευθεριών και ομογενοποίηση του καθημερινού μας βίου, μια "ουδετεροποίηση" των ατομικών μας επιλογών, κλπ. [...] και άλλο η υστερία της γενικής αντικαπνιστικής εκστρατείας που έχει ύποπτα κίνητρα και υποθάλπει *γενικότερη περιστολή των ελευθεριών.*



Δυστυχώς, αυτό γίνεται αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ευρώπη και στην Ελλάδα υπό το πρόσχημα και με τη σημαία των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων. Και αν γίνεται στην Αμερική, θα γίνει και εδώ (generally speaking)


----------



## Elsa (Feb 27, 2010)

danae said:


> Να σας θυμίσω την άλλη ακραία ελληνική πρωτοτυπία, που δεν έχω δει να σχολιάζεται: μέχρι πρόσφατα -ίσως να ισχύει ακόμα, δεν το έχω ψάξει- επιτρεπόταν το κάπνισμα και στους παιδότοπους. Και το χειρότερο: οι γονείς ασκούσαν αυτό τους το δικαίωμα! Εις βάρος της υγείας και των δικών τους και των άλλων παιδιών!


Αχ, κι αν έχω κάνει τσακωμούς γι αυτό το θέμα, τόσο με άλλους γονείς όσο και με τους «υπεύθυνους» των «παιδότοπων» (τα εισαγωγικά, σας διαβεβαιώ, δεν περιττεύουν!)
Σημειωτέον, ενόσω ήμουν καπνίστρια η ίδια... 
Απλώς έβγαινα στον εξωτερικό χώρο, όπου είχε και τραπεζάκια και απ' όλα. Σιγά το κρύο που κάνει στην Αθήνα δα, και δεν μπορούμε να σταθούμε έξω για ένα τσιγάρο!
Αποτέλεσμα; Απλώς έπαψα να πηγαίνω σε παιδότοπους, άλλωστε ήταν και το ιδανικό μέρος για να κολλήσουν τα παιδιά όλες τις ιώσεις της περιοχής...;)
Με τον ίδιο τρόπο έχω πάψει να πηγαίνω και σε μπαράκια, εστιατόρια, συναυλίες (μιλάω για κλειστούς χώρους πάντα), όπου πήγαινα όταν δεν θύμωνα τόσο και ανεχόμουν το ντουμάνι. Με αυτή την έννοια, κάποια αλλοίωση της προσωπικότητάς μου την έχω υποστεί, όσο να 'ναι!


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2010)

Χτες το βράδυ πήγα σε ένα μαγαζί στο Λονδίνο που τελευταία φορά είχα πάει πριν την απαγόρευση του καπνού. Σε γενικές γραμμές το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα το θεωρούσαμε τρισάθλιο. Είναι λίγο εστιατόριο, λίγο μπαρ, λίγο παμπ (με τηλεοράσεις να δείχνουν αγώνες), πολύ κλαμπ και λόγω θέσης συχνά γεμάτο τουρίστες. Το θυμόμουν βρωμερό, τρισάθλιο και ... θολό. Χτες ήταν καθαρό (!!!), χωρίς μυρωδιές (!!!!), με ευχάριστη θερμοκρασία (μέχρι και αιρκοντίσιον να δροσίζει την πίστα), ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΠΝΟ. Όταν γύρισα σπίτι δε χρειαζόμουν πλύσιμο και τετραπλό λούσιμο (γιατί με ένα χέρι δε φεύγει η μυρωδιά, θέλει σαμπουάν πολύ αρωματικό και πολύ λούσιμο). Τα ρούχα μου δε χρειάστηκε να τα βγάλω έξω για να ξεμυρίσουν και για να μην τα μυρίζω όταν κοιμάμαι. Το σημαντικότερο; Έχω λίγο συνάχι και όσο ήμουνα εκεί, ίσως ήταν ο κλιματισμός, πάντως δε με ενόχλησε καθόλου το αναπνευστικό. Ήμουνα περδίκι. Καλύτερα από το σπίτι.
Το κατάστημα βέβαια δεν έχει βελτιωθεί αλλιώς και δεν με βλέπω να ξαναπηγαίνω σύντομα, αλλά ίσως δεν υπάρχει πλέον λόγος να αποφεύγω τα πολυσύχναστα μέρη. 
Αυτά, για να δείτε τι καλά που εφαρμόζονται οι απαγορεύσεις άμα υπάρχει θέληση.


----------



## crystal (Feb 27, 2010)

Για τα ρούχα που μυρίζουν τσιγαρίλα, άπλωμα στο (αναμμένο) καλοριφέρ. Εγγύηση.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2010)

crystal said:


> Για τα ρούχα που μυρίζουν τσιγαρίλα, άπλωμα στο (αναμμένο) καλοριφέρ. Εγγύηση.


Εγγυημένη μέθοδος και για τα ρούχα που μυρίζουν τσίκνα, μόνο που δεν είναι πάντα εφικτό να είναι αναμμένα τα καλοριφέρ στις 2 και στις 3 τη νύχτα, ιδιαιτέρως αν μένεις σε σπίτι χωρίς ανεξάρτητη θέρμανση ή σε εποχή που δεν κάνει τόσο πολύ κρύο ώστε να ανάβεις τα καλοριφέρ πολλές ώρες το 24ωρο. Μάλλον καλύτερα θα ήταν να μη μύριζαν τα ρούχα τσιγαρίλα


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 28, 2010)

Αγαπητή Έλσα,
ναι, πιστεύω ότι ήταν λάθος η εντύπωσή σου. Αν το πρώτο μου νήμα παρεξηγήθηκε, μπορεί να φταίω εγώ ως συντάκτης του ή μπορεί να φταίει και η πλημμελής ή απρόσεκτη ανάγνωση και, συνακόλουθα, η βιαστική απόδοση στον συντάκτη ατεκμηρίωτων προθέσεων ή κινήτρων ("κακεντρέχεια" κλπ.) Ούτως ή άλλως είμαστε άνθρωποι εξοικειωμένοι λόγω δουλειάς με τα κείμενα και με αυτό το δεδομένο υπέθεσα ότι θα γίνω κατανοητός από έμπειρους (rigorous) αναγνώστες. Τα γραπτά μας έχουν συχνά μια "ρητορική", καταφεύγουμε συχνά σε υπερβολές, παραδοξολογήματα, ανατροπές των στερεοτύπων και άλλα σχετικά λογοτεχνικά τεχνάσματα, για να προσδώσουμε "δριμύτητα" και πειθώ στα λεγόμενά μας. 
Όποιος διαβάσει προσεκτικά όλα τα νήματα που έστειλα, είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα σχηματίσει σφαιρική αντίληψη όσων εννοούσα. Πουθενά δεν υπερασπίστηκα το κάπνισμα, ούτε είπα ότι δεν πρέπει να απαγορευθεί σε κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους (νοσοκομεία, δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, καταστήματα, εστιατόρια. Ένσταση έχω μόνο για τα μπαρ και τα πάμπ, διότι εκεί εκριζώνεται βίαια και εν μια νυκτί μια παλαιότατη, συλλογική, ιστορική, πολιτισμική συνήθεια. Η σολομώντεια λύση υπάρχει: Μπάρ καπνιζόντων και μπαρ μη καπνιζόντων.) Ενώ λοιπόν δεν υπερασπίστηκα το κάπνισμα καθεαυτό, που εξακολουθώ να το θεωρώ κακή συνήθεια (όπως και τόσες άλλες, αλλά αυτό είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο θέμα που δεν είναι του παρόντος), υπερασπίστηκα κατά κάποιον τρόπο τους καπνιστές (που δεν είναι καθόλου "κακοί" άνθρωποι, οπωσδήποτε όχι πιο κακοί ή ανεύθυνοι από τους άλλους), που είναι θύματα της αντικαπνιστικής υστερίας, διασύρονται και λοιδορούνται από κυβερνήσεις. υπουργεία, υγειιστές και κατά κανόνα από πρώην καπνιστές. Οι τελευταίοι θα έπρεπε να είναι σοφότεροι και ανθρωπινότεροι, διότι υπήρξαν και αυτοί καπνιστές και δεν αποκλείεται να ξαναγυρίσουν αργά ή γρήγορα στο μαντρί των καπνιστών. (Εδώ δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως "κακεντρέχεια". Το λέει η εμπειρία, οι σχετικές έρευνες, το γνωρίζουμε όλοι και δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να εθελοτυφλούμε). 
Κατέθεσα ακόμη τους προβληματισμούς μου σχετικά με τους κινδύνους, πολιτικούς στην ουσία, που ενέχει η οργανωμένη αντικαπνιστική εκστρατεία. Και εδώ δεν κομίζω γλαύκα εις Αθήνας. Τα έχουν πει άλλοι αρμοδιότεροι εμού. Ας έχουμε ανοιχτά τα μάτια μας. Ξέρουμε πια ότι στους καιρούς που ζούμε οι αγαθότερες προθέσεις (υγεία, ας πούμε, ή υπεράσπιση ατομικών δικαιωμάτων, political correctness, κ.α) κρύβουν συχνά σκοτεινούς πολιτικούς σκοπούς.


----------



## Costas (Mar 1, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Με τον ίδιο τρόπο έχω πάψει να πηγαίνω και σε μπαράκια, εστιατόρια, συναυλίες (μιλάω για κλειστούς χώρους πάντα), όπου πήγαινα όταν δεν θύμωνα τόσο και ανεχόμουν το ντουμάνι.


Μαζί σου! είμαστε δύο. Δεν είμαι σε ηλικία για φασώματα κι έτσι, ευτυχώς, ποσώς με νοιάζει.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 1, 2010)

Όχι μόνο δύο, είμαστε πάρα πολλοί. Πιστεύω ότι όταν κάποιος ιδιοκτήτης καταστήματος ψυχαγωγίας λέει "Αν επιβληθεί απαγόρευση καπνίσματος, θα χάσω την πελατεία μου", δεν συνειδητοποιεί πόσες χιλιάδες άνθρωποι _αποφεύγουν_ το μαγαζί του επειδή υπάρχει ντουμάνι. Δεδομένου δε ότι πάρα πολλοί καπνιστές δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα να καπνίζουν ένα τσιγάρο κάθε δυο ή τρεις ώρες, βγαίνοντας έξω, ή περιμένοντας να φύγουν από κει, το μαγαζί θα είναι πάλι γεμάτο, ίσως να χάσει μόνο αυτούς που το ένα σβήνουν και το άλλο ανάβουν. Αλλά η πείρα λέει ότι ακόμα κι αυτοί μια χαρά αντέχουν όταν βρίσκονται σε χώρο όπου απαγορεύεται.


----------



## danae (Mar 1, 2010)

Κι εγώ μαζί σας! Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, από πριν διαγνωστεί το άσθμα μου, γιατί δεν μπορούσα να αναπνεύσω. Τα συμπτώματα ξεκινούσαν με ενοχλητικό γαργαλητό στη μύτη, στη συνέχεια στο λαιμό και στο τέλος πάθαινα δύσπνοια. Έχω κάνει καυγάδες με κόσμο που με έλεγε υπερβολική και επέμενε να πάμε σε μπαράκια και λοιπά ντουμανομάγαζα. 

Σχετικά πρόσφατα, ένας ταξιτζής που τον παρακάλεσα να μην καπνίσει όσο θα ήμουν στο αμάξι του, αφού μου ζήτησε ιατρική γνωμάτευση και του είπα ότι έχω άσθμα και παθαίνω δύσπνοια, σχολίασε: "όταν βγαίνεις το βράδυ, όμως, δεν σε πειράζει ο καπνός". Δεν με πίστευε με τίποτα όταν του είπα ότι δεν βγαίνω, ακριβώς γι' αυτόν το λόγο, ήταν αδιανόητο γι' αυτόν...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 1, 2010)

Μα, νομίζω, αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα του 2010: ότι πολλοί καπνιστές εξακολουθούν να πιστεύουν ότι είναι δικαίωμά τους να σε μετατρέπουν σε παθητικό καπνιστή και ότι είσαι υστερικός επειδή αντιστέκεσαι. Ευτυχώς όχι όλοι, πολλοί φίλοι μου σέβονται το δικαίωμα όλων μας να αναπνέουμε καθαρό αέρα. Το χειρότερο πλήγμα πάντως ήρθε από την κολλητή μου φίλη, φανατική καπνίστρια: όταν με ευγενικό τρόπο αρνήθηκα να πάω κάποια μέρα στο σπίτι της, επειδή δεν άντεχα πια να καθόμαστε στην κουζίνα με κλειστή την πόρτα, *για να μη μυρίζουν τσιγαρίλα οι κουρτίνες του σαλονιού της*, παρεξηγήθηκε.


----------



## danae (Mar 1, 2010)

Παρόμοια -πιο τραβηγμένη κατά τη γνώμη μου- περίπτωση: μια γνωστή μου Γερμανίδα είχε έρθει με τον άντρα της και την κορούλα της, που ήταν περίπου δέκα μηνών, στην Ελλάδα. Τους φιλοξένησε ζευγάρι χωρίς παιδιά, μανιώδεις καπνιστές, που ο άντρας ήταν επαγγελματικός συνεργάτης του άντρα της Γερμανίδας. Οι Έλληνες κάπνιζαν μέσα στο σπίτι με κλειστά παράθυρα κι ενώ το μωρό ήταν μπροστά. Όταν οι Γερμανοί τους ζήτησαν να μην καπνίζουν μέσα στο σπίτι, οι Έλληνες θύμωσαν και όταν το ζευγάρι τούς είπε ότι σκεφτόταν να πάει αλλού να μείνει, οι καπνιστές παρεξηγήθηκαν και τους έκαναν ολόκληρη σκηνή!

Το άλλο άκρο: χτες γνώρισα μια κοπέλα που, ενώ ήμασταν σε ανοιχτό χώρο και δεν καθόταν δίπλα μου, με ρώτησε αν με πείραζε να καπνίσει! Ο τόνος της ήταν ειλικρινής και ξαφνιάστηκα, γιατί τέτοια ευγένεια από καπνιστή δεν την έχω ξανασυναντήσει!


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2010)

Κάτι γράφτηκε για την ιστορική σχέση αντικαπνιστικής εκστρατείας και ναζισμού· ας δούμε τώρα και τη σχέση καπνίσματος και Μάο Ζεντόνγκ (από το The China Beat):

If smokers become a small and despised minority in 20-30 years, they may rally around the memory of Mao as a patron saint to validate their liking for cigarettes. Already, tourists to Jinggangshan toss unlit cigarettes onto Mao’s old wooden bed in remembrance of one who loved to smoke. ;)


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

Costas said:


> If smokers become a small and despised minority in 20-30 years...


Τι σαχλή και αστήρικτη πρόβλεψη! Εγώ θα μπορούσα να προβλέψω ότι τότε θα επιβάλλεται να αρχίζεις το κάπνισμα το αργότερο μέχρι τα πενήντα σου. Οι ουσίες που θα περιέχουν τα τσιγάρα θα σου εξασφαλίζουν τη λήθη, την αδρανοποίηση στην οδυνηρή καθημερινότητα και το θάνατο όταν θα έπρεπε κανονικά να βγεις στη σύνταξη (δηλαδή στα 72). Όλα αυτά, στο πλαίσιο της καπνιστικής εκστρατείας «Ναζί κανείς ή να μη ζει;»)


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2010)

Ξέχνα το If και εστίασε στο Already. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2010)

Από τη χθεσινοβραδινή μου έξοδο στο Half Note όπου έπαιζε ένα εκπληκτικό κουαρτέτο τζαζ:

1) Η αίθουσα ασφυκτικά γεμάτη, αλλά καπνός πουθενά. Παλιά πάθαινες ασφυξία. Τώρα 3-4 άτομα βγαίνουν για λίγο στο πεζοδρόμιο και μετά ξαναμπαίνουν. Μια κυρία πήγε να το παίξει πιο ίση από τους άλλους και αντί να βγει έξω, στάθηκε στην άκρη, κοντά στην πόρτα και κάπνιζε, για να μη χάνει και το πρόγραμμα. Της είπαν ευγενικά να περάσει έξω να κάνει το τσιγάρο της. 

2) Και η γκρίνια: Μετά το εισιτήριο που έκοψαν στην πόρτα, που ως γνωστόν είναι από τα ακριβότερα ή ίσως το ακριβότερο απ' όλα τα μαγαζιά του είδους (30 ευρώ), έκαναν τον Κινέζο. Μας ζήτησαν 32 ευρώ για μια ποικιλία και μια μπίρα (επιπλέον του ποτού που ήταν πληρωμένο) και απόδειξη δεν έκοψαν (καθίσαμε στο μπαρ). Πληρώσαμε, περιμέναμε υπομονετικά άλλη μισή ώρα και μετά τη ζητήσαμε, όχι επειδή μαζεύουμε αποδείξεις, αλλά γιατί δεν μας αρέσει να μας κλέβουν το ΦΠΑ και να το τσεπώνουν.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2010)

Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα πως δουλεύει το σύστημα με εισιτήριο και χρεώσεις στην Ελλάδα. Έχω δει χίλιους δυο συνδυασμούς. Το πιο παράξενο ήταν που ένα μπαρ στη γειτονιά μας που έχει ζωντανή μουσική χρεώνει όπως τα σκυλάδικα, φιάλη οξυγόνο ουίσκι κατ' άτομο κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα πως δουλεύει το σύστημα με εισιτήριο και χρεώσεις στην Ελλάδα. Έχω δει χίλιους δυο συνδυασμούς. Το πιο παράξενο ήταν που ένα μπαρ στη γειτονιά μας που έχει ζωντανή μουσική χρεώνει όπως τα σκυλάδικα, φιάλη οξυγόνο ουίσκι κατ' άτομο κλπ.



Απλό είναι. Από τα 30 ευρώ που πληρώσαμε για είσοδο, τα 24 ήταν για το θέαμα και τα 6 για το υποχρεωτικό ποτό. Μας έδωσαν δυο χωριστές αποδείξεις. Από κει και πέρα, χρεώνεσαι έξτρα ό,τι πάρεις.


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2010)

Μια που ξέθαψα το Yes Prime minister, ένα καπνιστικό κλιπάκι


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2010)

Άλλη μια ωραία εμπειρία με ζωντανή μουσική τζαζ χωρίς καπνούς:
Το Jazz on Top του ξενοδοχείου President. Κουαρτέτο τζαζ, είσοδος 15 ευρώ, που είναι η ελάχιστη κατανάλωση για το πρώτο σου ποτό, άρα μπορείς άνετα να πάρεις ένα κοκτέιλ που στοιχίζει 13 ευρώ και να χρεωθείς μόνο άλλα 2 για το υποχρεωτικό. Είναι στον 21ο όροφο, με υπέροχη θέα, και μεγάλη άπλα, δεν στριμώχνουν πολύ κόσμο, όλοι κάθονται σε άνετες πολυθρόνες. Η μεγάλη τζαμαρία ανοιχτή προς την πισίνα, με ωραίους καναπέδες δίπλα, όπου κάθονταν όσοι έβγαιναν να καπνίσουν.
Μόνο μου παράπονο ότι αρχίζουν αρκετά αργά — στις 11 υποτίθεται, αλλά χτες άρχισαν στις 11.20. Ξέρω ότι θα φανεί αστείο σ' αυτούς που βγαίνουν μετά τις 11, αλλά εγώ ανήκω σ' αυτούς που ξυπνάνε πολύ νωρίς το πρωί και μετά τις 11 το βράδυ δεν είμαι σε μεγάλη φόρμα. Αλλά η μουσική που βάζει ο ντιτζέι πριν αρχίσει το ζωντανό πρόγραμμα είναι εκπληκτική και σε αποζημιώνει. Θα ξαναπάω, και την επόμενη φορά θα φροντίσω να είμαι λίγο πιο ξεκούραστη την ώρα που θα βγω.


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 11, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> ...άρα μπορείς άνετα να πάρεις ένα κοκτέιλ που στοιχίζει *13* ευρώ...



*Πόσα;;;*

(Έχουν ξεφύγει τελείως οι &$*#$... εδώ με 5,5 ευρώ σου φέρνουν ολόκληρο pint glass και το αλκοόλ που χρησιμοποιούν δεν είναι μπόμπα. Αίσχος.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2010)

Και πού να δεις μπαρ στη Μηλιώνη, στο Κολωνάκι, κοκτέιλ 18 ευρώ. Έχει δίκιο ο Γιώργος που λέει "Λεφτά υπάρχουν". Γιατί και 28 ευρώ να το βάλουν, κάποιοι θα το πληρώσουν.


----------



## Costas (Apr 11, 2010)

Αλεξάντρα και οι άλλες/οι, μπορείτε αν θέλετε να καταχωρίζετε εδώ τους χώρους απαγόρευσης καπνίσματος (Χώροι μη καπνιστών), και φυσικά να διαδώσετε αυτή τη διεύθυνση.


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Άλλη μια ωραία εμπειρία με ζωντανή μουσική τζαζ χωρίς καπνούς:
> Το Jazz on Top του ξενοδοχείου President.


Επιτέλους! Πέρσι τα χριστούγεννα εκεί μέσα είχαμε γίνει καπνιστοί! Άμα συμμορφώθηκαν, μου αρέσουν. 
Το μόνο που δε μου άρεσε τότε ήταν ότι άμα δεν ήθελες να περάσεις τη βραδυά όρθιος στον τοίχο σα να είσαι τιμωρία, έπρεπε να κλείσεις τραπέζι και να πληρώσεις Χ ποσό τη φιάλη μετά πιατέλας φρούτων, τόσες φιάλες ανά τραπέζι κλπκλπ. Σύστημα πιο πολύπλοκο κι από τις τιμές των αεροπορικών εισιτηρίων που μόνο στα σκυλάδικα περίμενα να εφαρμόζεται. 
Ίσως έχω κακομάθει με τα τζαζομάγαζα της εδώ περιοχής, που απλά χρεώνουν είσοδο, δε βάζουν τιμολόγιο στις καρέκλες.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2010)

Δεν είδα τέτοιο πράγμα χθες, παρότι βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνεται τα Χριστούγεννα. Μπορούσες να καθίσεις όπου ήθελες, με την υποχρέωση της ελάχιστης κατανάλωσης 15 ευρώ. Ούτε πιατέλες ούτε μπουκάλια.


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2010)

Αυτό είναι πολύ λογικότερο. 

Διόρθωση: είχα πάει τα προπερασμένα Χριστούγεννα και φέτος τα Χριστούγεννα το απέφυγα για τον καπνό. Τότε κάπνιζαν πολλοί πούρο στο μαγαζί, μια αηδία...


----------



## Porkcastle (May 26, 2010)

Δεν θα σχολιάσω αυτό που θα σας δείξω - και να θέλω δεν μπορώ, μόλις το είδα έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό:


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...g-pictures-of-smoking-toddler-Ardi-Rizal.html

Seriously, wtf...?


----------



## danae (May 27, 2010)

Τι φριχτή εφημερίδα! Εκτός από την ιστορία με το μωρό που καπνίζει, διάβασα και για το μωράκι που έπαθε εγκαύματα και σφίχτηκε το στομάχι μου.

Το Πάσχα του 2009 είχα δει έναν μπαμπά να δίνει στα καλά καθούμενα τζούρες από το τσιγάρο του στο γιο του που ήταν κάτω από δύο χρονών. Σάστισα και ηλιθιωδώς δεν μίλησα. Τώρα μετανιώνω.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο δίχρονος καπνιστής του άρθρου, υποθέτω πως επιπλέον δεν θήλασε. Μου φαίνεται απίθανο να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο σε μωρό που θηλάζει. Θα ήταν τόσο καλυμμένο σωματικά και ψυχικά από το θηλασμό, που αν δοκίμαζε τζούρα απ' το τσιγάρο θα καταλάβαινε πολύ καλά τι αηδία είναι.


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2010)

Δεν έχετε κάνει Β. Ελλάδα προφανώς, όπου η εικόνα του τρίχρονου γυφτακιού στον αραμπά που στρίβει τσιγάρο και το ανάβει είναι συχνή (μέχρι πριν δέκα χρόνια που πέρασα το επαρχιακό δίκτυο τελευταία φορά).


----------



## Porkcastle (May 27, 2010)

Η αλήθεια είναι πως όχι, οι εμπειρίες μου σταματούν στο δεκάχρονο πιτσιρίκι που μου έκανε τράκα έξω από το παλιό μου δημοτικό με την ατάκα "πάω στην πέμπτη, μικρό είναι το μάτι σου" και σ' ένα άλλο, εξάχρονο αυτή τη φορά, τσιγγανάκι στα Εξάρχεια -το οποίο ήταν πιο ευγενικό αλλά πάλι άκουσε τον εξάψαλμο...


----------



## Earion (May 31, 2010)

Τώρα που καταλάγιασαν τα ντουμάνια στο καφενείο του Σαραντάκου (βλ. εδώ και συνέχεια) έχω μια ερώτηση για την οποία, ως αμέτοχος της καπνιστικής κουλτούρας, απευθύνομαι στους ειδικούς:

Πώς περιγράφεται (με ποιο ρήμα) η κίνηση του καπνιστή που βγάζει το σιγαρέτο από το πακέτο, το πιάνει με τον αντίχειρα και τον δείκτη, και το χτυπάει ελαφρά μια, δυο, τρεις το πολύ φορές στο κλειστό πακέτο, προτού το φέρει στα χείλη (συνήθως αυτό γινόταν στα πλακέ, τώρα που εκλείπουν αυτά δεν ξέρω αν εξακολουθεί η συνήθεια).

Σε βιβλίο που εκδόθηκε πέρσι χρησιμοποιείται το ρήμα *ταμπονάρω *("ταμπονάρει το τσιγάρο στην τσιγαροθήκη"), που το βρίσκω να σημαίνει "με τη βοήθεια ταμπόν ή γάζας και με διαδοχικές κατακόρυφες κινήσεις προσπαθώ να σταματήσω την αιμορραγία από μια πληγή ή να την καθαρίσω" (ΛΚΝ). Ανάλογα και τα ευρήματα στο Διαδίκτυο.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2010)

Το ελαφρύ χτύπημα του τσιγάρου στο πακέτο είναι _tapoter_ στα γαλλικά.

*tapoter* Frapper légèrement à petits coups répétés. Tapoter une cigarette, pour faire tomber la cendre. (Robert)

Οπότε, στα ελληνικά πρέπει / θα έπρεπε να λέμε «ταποτάρω».

Σήμερα, 31η Μαΐου, παγκόσμια ημέρα κατά του καπνίσματος, μπορούμε να σημειώσουμε ότι εδώ δεν γράφτηκε ούτε γραμμή ακόμα για την ολοκληρωτική απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος σε κλειστούς χώρους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2010)

*Bavarians vote for Germany's toughest smoking ban *

*Voters in the southern German state of Bavaria on Sunday voted for Germany's strongest smoking ban, meaning lighting up in bars, restaurants and beer tents at Munich's famous Oktoberfest will be verboten.*

Bavaria became the first German state on Sunday to endorse a total smoking ban following a referendum putting an end to smoking in all public buildings.

Over three million voters participated in the southern German state's sixth referendum, with 61 percent voting in favor of the ban, according to the director of state elections.

The citizens' initiative “for real protection of non-smokers” will impose a total smoking ban on all clubs, bars, restaurants, cafes and beer tents. 

The Muencher Merkur newspaper on Sunday called the vote a "landmark and surprisingly clear" decision. "Few German citizens had trusted the Bavarians, often ridiculed as provincial, to show such decisiveness," the paper said.
*
Emotive issue*

The referendum was prompted by a heated debate in Bavaria, pitting bar owners and restaurant associations against non-smoking campaigners.

The Christian Social Union (CSU), Bavaria's governing party, had introduced Germany's strongest smoking ban at the beginning of 2008. But the rules were relaxed a few months later, when the CSU formed a state coalition with the Free Democrats.

Smoking is currently tolerated in small pubs and side-rooms of taverns, as well as at Oktoberfest's famed beer tents.

The initiative to restore the original ban was backed by the Green Party and the Social Democrats. The new legislation mandates that smoking will be outlawed in all public buildings beginning August 1 - with one last exception for this year's Oktoberfest.

Bavaria's Premier Horst Seehofer told daily tabloid Bild preceding the referendum that his ruling CSU party could live with either possible result of the referendum.

Seehofer told the newspaper that he himself had given up social smoking at his wife's request.​
Πηγή​


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 5, 2010)

Στη Λιθουανία, όπου βρίσκομαι τις τελευταίες τέσσερις μέρες, οι μόνοι καπνιστές που είδα ήταν έξω από ένα μεγάλο εμπορικό κέντρο, μέσα στον γνωστό γυάλινο θαλαμίσκο-βιτρίνα-κλουβί καπνίσματος, σαν αυτό που υπάρχει και σε μερικά αεροδρόμια. Δηλαδή, δεν επιτρέπουν στους πελάτες τους να καπνίζουν στο πεζοδρόμιο και να ρυπαίνουν τον χώρο με αποτσίγαρα, πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να μπουν εκεί μέσα για να τραβήξουν τις τζούρες τους.


----------



## Costas (Jul 31, 2010)

Στις σημειώσεις του άρθρου της Wikipedia για τις Olympic Airlines βρήκα ένα pdf (το λινκ βρίσκεται στη σημείωση 26) από το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο των ΗΠΑ που ασχολείται με το θάνατο αλλεργικού επιβάτη, το 1998, σε πολύωρη πτήση της Ολυμπιακής προς Νέα Υόρκη, λόγω του καπνού που περνούσε από το χώρο καπνιστών στο χώρο μη καπνιστών, όπου βρισκόταν ο ίδιος. Εντυπωσιάζει η απανθρωπιά της αεροσυνοδού μπροστά στις εμφατικές εκκλήσεις της γυναίκας του επιβάτη να τον βοηθήσει να αλλάξει θέση από τη σειρά που βρισκόταν κοντά στο χώρο καπνιστών (και φυσικά ο καπνός περνούσε και στο χώρο μη καπνιστών) σε κάποια σειρά πιο απομακρυσμένη από το ντουμάνι. Το κάπνισμα στα αεροσκάφη απαγορεύτηκε τελικά στις 15 Απριλίου 2001. Those were the days...

Επιπλέον, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για διδακτορικό στη σημασία του όρου "accident", θα βρει μπόλικη τροφή στις 40 σελίδες της απόφασης. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2010)

Το διάβασα ολόκληρο και ένιωσα φρίκη. Ο άνθρωπος πέθανε από κρίση άσθματος μέσα στο αεροπλάνο επειδή αυτό το άτομο αρνήθηκε κατηγορηματικά να τον μετακινήσει σε μια από τις 11 κενές θέσεις ή σε μια από τις 28 θέσεις που καταλάμβαναν υπάλληλοι της Ολυμπιακής χωρίς να πληρώνουν! Η δε Ολυμπιακή υποστήριξε μετά στο δικαστήριο ότι _the smoke in the cabin was too mild to be a significant factor in his death!
_
Αλλά για όποιον έχει ταξιδέψει σε υπερατλαντική πτήση με την παλιά Ολυμπιακή, δεν κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση η συμπεριφορά της αεροσυνοδού. Οι Έλληνες αεροσυνοδοί της παλιάς Ολυμπιακής ήταν μακράν οι χειρότεροι που έχω συναντήσει. Έχω ταξιδέψει για Αμερική και Καναδά με Lufthansa, British Airways, Air France, Iberia, Delta, TWA, Continental και Ολυμπιακή. H πτήση με την Ολυμπιακή, μία και μοναδική φορά, θα μου μείνει αξέχαστη, με την κακή έννοια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2010)

Για να πω την αλήθεια, εμένα (ως μη καπνιστή που είχα καθίσει σε οριακές σειρές καθισμάτων) δεν με πείθει η απόφαση. Δεν ξέρω αν θα είχε βγει η ίδια απόφαση από ένα δικαστήριο τρίτης χώρας, λιγότερο «αντικαπνιστικής», και αν θα είχε καταδικάσει την Ολυμπιακή. Με προβληματίζει το δεδομένο ότι η αεροσυνοδός είχε πει στον επιβάτη «δεν υπάρχουν θέσεις, ψάξε μόνος σου και κάθισε όπου θες» και ότι τα αμερικάνικα δικαστήρια αφενός έπλεξαν αυτό το νομικό πλάσμα περί ατυχήματος ενώ παράλληλα μείωσαν την αποζημίωση που επιδίκασαν στο μισό αναγνωρίζοντας την συνυπαιτιότητα του επιβάτη που δεν σηκώθηκε μόνος του να βρει μια θέση να σωθεί, παρά μόνο όταν ήταν πολύ αργά. Επίσης, δεν κατάλαβα αν οι διαθέσιμες 11 κενές θέσεις και οι 23 θέσεις των δωρεάν επιβατών ήταν σε περιοχή μη καπνιζόντων ή όχι και με προβληματίζει η απλή αναφορά των αριθμών χωρίς να υπάρχει το συμπληρωματικό στοιχείο της χρηστικότητάς τους ή όχι επειδή το βλέπω και σαν προσπάθεια να δημιουργηθεί «κλίμα» στα χαμηλόβαθμα αμερικανικά δικαστήρια των ενόρκων. Αντίστοιχη προσπάθεια εντυπωσιασμού βλέπω π.χ. σε φράσεις όπως ότι ο αποβιώσας «βρισκόταν στο μέσο πυκνού καπνού». Αν η τρίτη σειρά _μετά_ τους καπνιστές ήταν στο μέσο πυκνού καπνού, τότε στο μέσο των σειρών των καπνιστών είχε λιγότερο καπνό;

Εγώ βλέπω ανάμεσα στις γραμμές έναν άσχημο καβγά δύο ανθρώπων, της συζύγου και της αεροσυνοδού. Πιστεύω ότι αναπτύχθηκε κάποια λεκτική βεντέτα μεταξύ τους, επειδή δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω πώς η σύζυγος δεν ζήτησε από τον συνταξιδεύοντα (στους καπνιστές) φίλο τους γιατρό (αυτόν που μάταια προσπάθησε να σώσει τον άτυχο άντρα στο τέλος) να ενισχύσει το αίτημά της ή δεν αναζήτησε τον επικεφαλής της καμπίνας ή δεν δημιούργησε επεισόδιο ώστε να προκαλέσει το ενδιαφέρον άλλου προσωπικού ή του πιλότου ή κάτι άλλο.

Σε τελευταία ανάλυση πάντως, ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς ένας μορφωμένος άνθρωπος που γνωρίζει ότι κινδυνεύει να πεθαίνει επειδή δεν μπορεί να ανασάνει δεν σηκώνεται από νωρίς μόνος του να πάει να ξαπλώσει στον μπροστινό διάδρομο αλλά κάθεται και περιμένει μοιρολατρικά μέχρι να είναι πολύ αργά. Έτσι, καθώς έχω την εντύπωση ότι στα υπερατλαντικά δεν πετούσαν άπειρες αεροσυνοδοί, αλλά αρκετά έμπειρες, ίσως είναι πολύ πιθανό η συγκεκριμένη να θεώρησε ότι προσπαθούσαν να την κοροϊδέψουν για να αλλάξουν θέση.

Συμπεραίνω επίσης ότι η νομική εκπροσώπηση της Ολυμπιακής, τουλάχιστον στα πρωτοβάθμια δικαστήρια, ίσως δεν ήταν ικανοποιητικά επαρκής.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2010)

1) Ίσως η εν λόγω αεροσυνοδός να ήταν η προϊσταμένη της καμπίνας, οπότε ποιον άλλον να αναζητήσει για να παραπονεθεί;

2) Ομολογώ ότι ούτε εγώ θα παρότρυνα τον σύζυγό μου να πάει να ξαπλώσει στον διάδρομο μέχρι να ικανοποιηθεί το αίτημά του. Πρέπει να το έχεις στο αίμα σου για να κάνεις τέτοιου είδους διαμαρτυρίες.

3) Οι εμπειρότατες αεροσυνοδοί της Ολυμπιακής, αυτές που πετούσαν στα υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια, είχαν τη χειρότερη συμπεριφορά όλων. Αγενείς και βλοσυρές, οι περισσότερες.

4) Έχοντας υποστεί επτάωρη πτήση σε αεροπλάνο της Air Seychelles γεμάτο με Έλληνες, όπου όπως ακριβώς περιγράφεται στην απόφαση, επιβάτες από θέσεις μη καπνιστών έρχονταν και κάπνιζαν όρθιοι ανάμεσα στα καθίσματα των καπνιστών, ξέρω τι θα πει ντουμάνι μέσα σε αεροπλάνο. Διότι, αν ο προβλεπόμενος αριθμός των καπνιστών στο αεροπλάνο ήταν Χ, αυτός ο αριθμός αυξανόταν κατά πολύ αφού υπήρχαν και όρθιοι καπνιστές εκτός από τους καθιστούς. 
Αν ρωτούσες δε τους ορθίους καπνιστές γιατί δεν ζήτησαν θέση καπνιστών, κάποιοι σου απαντούσαν με αφέλεια ότι προτιμούν να κάθονται με τους μη καπνιστές για να μην έχουν το ντουμάνι σε όλη τη διάρκεια της πτήσης. Σ' εκείνη την πτήση, οι αεροσυνοδοί μάταια προσπαθούσαν να επιβάλουν την τάξη, δηλαδή να αναγκάσουν τους ορθίους καπνιστές να επιστρέψουν στη θέση τους.

5) Δεν ήταν στην τρίτη σειρά μετά τους καπνιστές, ήταν στην τρίτη σειρά πριν από τους καπνιστές, δηλαδή τον χώριζαν δύο σειρές από την πρώτη σειρά καπνιστών. Και ναι, αυτός που είναι σε τόσο στενή επαφή με τις σειρές των καπνιστών, τρώει πολύ ντουμάνι, ενώ αυτός που θα καθίσει 30 σειρές πιο μπροστά, δεν έχει σχεδόν καμία επαφή. Για έναν υγιή άνθρωπο το mild ντουμάνι μπορεί να είναι αμελητέο, για έναν ασθματικό μπορεί να είναι θανατηφόρο.

6) Δεδομένου ότι συχνότατα και για διάφορους λόγους οι διάφορες εταιρείες μεταφέρουν επιβάτες από την τουριστική στην business class, αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει, και με το παραπάνω, για σοβαρούς λόγους υγείας.

7) Και τέλος, αν η ανόητη και υπερφίαλη, κατά τη γνώμη μου, αεροσυνοδός δεν είχε τραβήξει την κόντρα στα άκρα, θα είχε ξεδοντιάσει κάθε επιχείρημα της οικογένειας του θανόντος. Μπορεί ο άνθρωπος πάλι να είχε πεθάνει στην πτήση, αλλά δεν θα μπορούσε κανένας να κάνει αγωγή στην Ολυμπιακή. Αν, δε, η αεροσυνοδός πίστεψε ότι προσπαθούν να την κοροϊδέψουν, είναι μια άλλη χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση κουτοπόνηρου Ελληνάρα που κάνει τον έξυπνο.

Συγγνώμη, αγαπητέ μου δόκτορα, αλλά η περιγραφή της κατάστασης μέσα στο αεροπλάνο μού ξύπνησε πολύ δυσάρεστες εικόνες από πραγματικές πτήσεις που έχω ζήσει.

Edit: H συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2010)

Για βιαστική εφαρμογή» των νέων μέτρων κάνει λόγο ο Παναγιώτης Γκόφας, ιδιοκτήτης εστιατορίου στην παραλία της Νέας Κρήνης Καλαμαριάς, υποστηρίζοντας πως και οι ιδιοκτήτες εστιατορίων θα έπρεπε να συμπεριληφθούν στην... εξαίρεση του νόμου. «Το υπουργείο αρνήθηκε να δώσει μια περίοδο προσαρμογής όπως και την επιλογή στους καταστηματάρχες να δηλώσουν το μαγαζί τους ως καπνιστών ή μη. Ακόμη και αν δεχτούμε ότι η απαγόρευση είναι προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση, θα έπρεπε να ληφθούν υπόψη *οι ιδιαιτερότητες των Ελλήνων και η πολιτιστική μας κληρονομιά, που θεωρεί συνυφασμένη τη διασκέδαση με το κάπνισμα».

*Δίκιο έχει ο κύριος. Για κάθε νόμο που ψηφίζεται στην Ελλάδα πρέπει να λαμβάνεται υπόψη η *πολιτιστική μας κληρονομιά *και οι ιδιαιτερότητες των Ελλήνων -- ή μήπως των Ελληναράδων; Π.χ. όταν ψηφίζονται νόμοι για την πάταξη της φοροδιαφυγής, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ληφθεί υπόψη ότι ο Έλληνας έχει στο DNA του την κλοπή των φόρων, δεν επιτρέπεται να τον ζορίσουμε όσο τον Γερμανό ή τον Γάλλο. Κι όταν ψηφίζονται νόμοι για την αποτροπή των ατυχημάτων στους δρόμους, πρέπει να λαμβάνεται υπόψη η πολιτιστική μας κληρονομιά, δηλαδή το "ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ, ρε" και η ευγενική χειρονομία της μούντζας.

Τώρα, αν του πεις του κυρίου ότι την μπαρούφα τον αφορισμό ότι "η διασκέδαση είναι συνυφασμένη με το κάπνισμα" υιοθετούν μόνο οι εξαρτημένοι από το κάπνισμα, κι ότι οι μη καπνιστές μπορούν εξίσου να ξεφαντώνουν και να διασκεδάζουν χωρίς να κρατάνε στο χέρι τους *κάτι αναμμένο και να το ρουφάνε κάθε λίγο*, μπορεί να σε κοιτάζει σαν να ήρθες από άλλο πλανήτη. Κι αν τον πληροφορήσει κανείς ότι το κάπνισμα ήρθε στην Ευρώπη μετά το 1500 μ.Χ., ίσως θελήσει να αναθεωρήσει τα περί "πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς των Ελλήνων".


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2010)

Αποτελεί όντως εθνική ντροπή το να βλέπεις το καλοκαίρι έξω από τα εστιατόρια όπου συχνάζουν και ξένοι τουρίστες τούς μεν ξένους καπνιστές να έχουν βγει έξω μεμονωμένα να κάνουν το τσιγάρο τους μετά το φαΐ, και την ίδια ώρα μέσα να υπάρχουν Έλληνες που καπνίζουν ανενόχλητοι (και ενοχλώντας τους άλλους). Τόση γαϊδουριά, τόση έλλειψη σεβασμού, τόση "πολιτιστική κληρονομιά". Άσε που χάνουν και την ευκαιρία για smirting.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2010)

Πρώτη του Σεπτέμβρη, δεν αρχίζει μόνο το φθινόπωρο, αλλά κυρίως η εφαρμογή των *αντικαπνισματικών* μέτρων, και νιώθω μέσα μου μια επιθυμία να πω «εμπρός βήμα ταχύ, να προϋπαντήσουμε την υγεία στη νέα εποχή». ;)

Να ξεχωρίσω δύο κείμενα, φρέσκα, για τους προβληματισμούς μας. Το ένα, σαν να προέρχεται από την άλλη μεριά, μια κι εγώ συντάσσομαι πλέον με τους υποστηρικτές της απαγόρευσης. Τα καλά και συμφέροντα: το έχω κόψει πάνω από ένα χρόνο και θέλω να το κρατήσω έτσι. Σε μια παρέα άκαπνων προ ημερών, μίλησα κάποια στιγμή στο τηλέφωνο με φίλο, που με ρώτησε: «Με το τσιγάρο πώς τα πας;» Σαν να με ρωτούσε για κάποιον νεανικό έρωτα, εντελώς λησμονημένο! Με τη συγκεκριμένη παρέα ούτε που μου είχε περάσει από τη σκέψη. Λίγες μέρες αργότερα, στην αυλή του σπιτιού μας, με τέσσερις (αρειμάνιους) καπνιστές γύρω μου, το χέρι μου έκανε συνεχώς τη γνωστή παλινδρομική κίνηση: «Δεν αντέχω, θα καπνίσω!» (το χέρι τεντωνόταν προς κάποιο πακέτο). «Πίσω, ηλίθιε!» (μαζευόταν πάλι). Η δεύτερη φωνή κέρδιζε πάντα. Αλλά, ουφ!

*Η Ελλάδα ξανακόβει το κάπνισμα* (Του Μιχάλη Πιτσιλίδη, διευθυντή του περιοδικού Popular Medicine). Καταλήγει:
Ας μη γελιόμαστε. Στην πραγματικότητα, η αντικαπνισματική εκστρατεία αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο εγχείρημα ελέγχου συνειδήσεων στην ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας. Ο πειθαρχημένος άνθρωπος που δεν καπνίζει, δεν πίνει, γυμνάζεται τακτικά, διατρέφεται υγιεινά, έχει προσεκτική ερωτική συμπεριφορά και ακολουθεί πιστά τις εντολές της λεγόμενης «προληπτικής ιατρικής», αποτελεί σήμερα το πρότυπο του επιθυμητού πολίτη-καταναλωτή. Μεταξύ των άλλων και γιατί δεν διαθέτει χρόνο να ασχοληθεί με τίποτα άλλο, εκτός από τον μέχρι θανάτου υγιή εαυτό του...​
*Το πρόβλημα της δυσπιστίας* (του Πάσχου Mανδραβέλη). Ενδιαμέσως:

Μεγαλύτερο όμως πρόβλημα είναι το γεγονός ότι η δυσπιστία γίνεται αυτοεκπληρούμενη προφητεία. Οταν όλοι είναι σίγουροι ότι ένας νόμος δεν θα εφαρμοστεί, κανένας δεν θα τον εφαρμόσει. Δημιουργείται ένα άτυπο κίνημα ανυπακοής το οποίο κανένας κρατικός μηχανισμός δεν προλαβαίνει να κάμψει. Ετσι, ο νόμος δεν εφαρμόζεται υπό την ανοχή του κράτους και ο φαύλος κύκλος τού κυνισμού βαθαίνει.​


----------



## Zazula (Sep 1, 2010)

Έκθεση του μαθητού Ζάζουλα με θέμα: «Πώς εορτάσαμε την ημέρα που κόβεται το τσιγάρο»

Σήμερα στα γραφεία μας χτύπησε ο συναγερμός πυρκαγιάς λόγω καπνίσματος μέσα σε γραφείο.

ΥΓ Δεν είναι αστείο, έτσι έγινε στ' αλήθεια! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2010)

Τα άρθρα του Πιτσιλίδη είναι συνήθως ενδιαφέροντα. Ενδιαφέρον είναι κι αυτό εδώ. Όταν διαβάζω πράγματα όπως ετούτο:



> Ας μη γελιόμαστε. Στην πραγματικότητα, η αντικαπνισματική εκστρατεία αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο εγχείρημα ελέγχου συνειδήσεων στην ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας. Ο πειθαρχημένος άνθρωπος που δεν καπνίζει, δεν πίνει, γυμνάζεται τακτικά, διατρέφεται υγιεινά, έχει προσεκτική ερωτική συμπεριφορά και ακολουθεί πιστά τις εντολές της λεγόμενης «προληπτικής ιατρικής», αποτελεί σήμερα το πρότυπο του επιθυμητού πολίτη-καταναλωτή. Μεταξύ των άλλων και γιατί δεν διαθέτει χρόνο να ασχοληθεί με τίποτα άλλο, εκτός από τον μέχρι θανάτου υγιή εαυτό του...



αναρωτιέμαι ειλικρινά τι φταίει και όταν υποστηρίζουν τις απόψεις τους γι' αυτό το θέμα, καπνιστές ευφυείς και καθόλα εξαίρετοι, φτάνουν να τεντώνουν τη λογική των επιχειρημάτων τους (έχει κι άλλα στο άρθρο του, έχουμε δει ανάλογα κι εδώ μέσα...) σε απίστευτο βαθμό.

Κανείς δεν απαγόρεψε πουθενά το κάπνισμα (αλίμονα δα, οι τζίροι είναι τεράστιοι)· μόνο το κάπνισμα σε κλειστούς χώρους όπου ενοχλεί άλλους που δεν καπνίζουν...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2010)

Δε θα εκφραστώ έτσι όπως μου 'ρχεται. Αλλά αυτό


> Βρέθηκε π.χ. από επιδημιολογικές μελέτες, ότι οι μη καπνιστές, σύντροφοι καπνιστών, διατρέχουν 30% αυξημένο κίνδυνο για καρκίνο του πνεύμονα. Ο αδαής πανικοβάλλεται, θεωρώντας ότι 30 στους 100 συντρόφους καπνιστών θα πάθουν καρκίνο. Φυσικά δεν πρόκειται περί αυτού. Πρόκειται για αύξηση της πιθανότητας. Και πόση είναι αυτή η πιθανότητα; Μόνον 6 στους 100.000 μη καπνιστές παθαίνουν καρκίνο στον πνεύμονα. Επομένως, η αύξηση κατά 30% αντιστοιχεί σε 1,8 ακόμα περιπτώσεις στις 100.000 ή 0,9 στις 50.000. Με άλλα λόγια, σε κάθε 55.000 μη καπνιστές, συντρόφους καπνιστών,* μόνο 1 θα πάθει καρκίνο στον πνεύμονα εξαιτίας (;) του καπνιστή συντρόφου.* Η πιθανότητα να πεθάνει, ο ίδιος άνθρωπος, σε τροχαίο είναι, στην Ελλάδα, 10 φορές μεγαλύτερη, αλλά δεν απαγορεύουμε γι’ αυτό την κυκλοφορία των αυτοκινήτων. Με την ίδια λογική, άλλωστε, δεν θα έπρεπε να πωλούνται γλυκά σε παχύσαρκους ή διαβητικούς.



είναι το άκρον άωτον της ανοησίας. Δηλαδή, άμα είναι να πεθάνει μόνο ένας, έλα μωρέ, δεν έγινε και τίποτα. Αν αυτός ο ένας ήταν κάποιο αγαπημένο του πρόσωπο, θα είχε άραγε την ίδια άποψη;

Επίσης, βλακωδώς εξισώνει το παθητικό (επαναλαμβάνω, για όσους δεν το πρόσεξαν: *το παθητικό*) κάπνισμα με την επιλογή (επαναλαμβάνω: με την *επιλογή*) κάποιου να αγοράσει και να καταναλώσει γλυκά όταν γνωρίζει ότι ενδεχομένως θα προκαλέσουν στον ίδιο πρόβλημα υγείας. 

Συν τοις άλλοις, δεν κάνει καμία αναφορά στο ισχυρότερο επιχείρημα των παθητικών καπνιστών: ο καπνός των τσιγάρων είναι ενοχλητικός και μυρίζει άσχημα. Πώς είπατε; Α, ναι, ναι, ας μη μιλάω καλύτερα. Γεμάτη νέφος είναι η Αθήνα, το τσιγαράκι του παραδίπλα με μάρανε;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 1, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Δε θα εκφραστώ έτσι όπως μου 'ρχεται.


 
Αν σε τρολάρω λίγο, μήπως τελικά θα εκφραστείς; 

Μύθοι και Αλήθειες για το Κάπνισμα ή Τι «Βλάπτει Περισσότερο τη Συρία»...

Διανύω την 71η «άκαπνη» μέρα μου [ΣτΖ: Το άρθρο είναι του 2008· έκτοτε το ξανάρχισε], αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει καθόλου βέβαια ότι άλλαξαν οι θέσεις μου σχετικά με τους καλλιεργούμενους έντεχνα εδώ και σαράντα χρόνια μύθους και τις πραγματικές αλήθειες γύρω από το τσιγάρο και την υγεία! Με την ευκαιρία λοιπόν του «καινούργιου» νόμου περί καθολικής απαγόρευσης του καπνίσματος και της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Εναντίον του Τσιγάρου (31/5), για την οποία σημειωτέον δεν έχω [ΣτΖ: "δεν θα είχα"] καμιά αντίρρηση, αν δεν έβριθε ανακριβειών, επιτρέψτε μου να κάνω μια περιληπτική ανασκόπηση του όλου θέματος.

*1.* Η κατάχρηση του τσιγάρου βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία, όπως κάθε κατάχρηση, του ζείδωρου ήλιου και του νερού συμπεριλαμβανόμενων, αφού δεν υπάρχει πάνω στον πλανήτη φυσική ή τεχνητή ΜΗ τοξική ουσία.

*2.* Το τσιγάρο πρέπει να μένει αυστηρά μακριά από τα παιδιά και τους ασθενείς.

*3.* Η Πολιτεία, το σχολείο και οι γονείς έχουν καθήκον να ενημερώνουν τα παιδιά και τους πολίτες για τους κινδύνους που τους απειλούν από την κατάχρηση του καπνίσματος.

*4.* Η Πολιτεία δεν έχει δικαίωμα να μεταχειρίζεται τους καπνιστές ως πολίτες Β’ κατηγορίας, επιβάλλοντας μειωτικές διακρίσεις σε βάρος τους και κολλώντας πάνω τους ταμπέλες, ως [ΣτΖ: "όπως"+ονομαστική] «αμόρφωτους», «απολίτιστους», «αναίσθητους κοινωνικά», «εξαρτημένους βλάκες» και «λούμπεν».

*5.* Υπάρχουν τρεις ατράνταχτες αποδείξεις ως προς το ότι η προπαγάνδα των αντικαπνιστών είναι παραπλανητική και απολύτως αντιεπιστημονική. Βασικές επιστημονικές και αδιαμφισβήτητες αλήθειες θυσιάζονται συνειδητά στον βωμό της μάνητας των αντικαπνιστών, που οι περισσότεροι το [ΣτΖ: "την"] έχουν κάνει επάγγελμα.

Πρώτον, αποκρύπτουν το γεγονός ότι η βλάβη από την τοξικότητα είναι απολύτως και αναλόγως συνδεδεμένη με τη δόση, διακηρύττοντας αναίσχυντα ότι και το ένα τσιγάρο την ημέρα είναι βλαβερό! Όλοι μας μπορούμε π.χ. να παίρνουμε μια απειροελάχιστη δόση στρυχνίνης κάθε μέρα και να μην πάθουμε ποτέ τίποτα.
Δεύτερον, αποκρύπτουν το γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχει μέχρι σήμερα κλινική ή εργαστηριακή (και όχι στατιστική) απόδειξη αιτιώδους σχέσης καπνίσματος και καρκίνου. Δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή επιστημονική απόδειξη ότι το κάπνισμα προκαλεί καρκίνο. Σίγουρα βέβαια επιβαρύνει καρκινική προδιάθεση ή υπάρχοντα καρκίνο.
Τρίτον, δεν υπάρχει ούτε ΜΙΑ έρευνα, που να αποδεικνύει ότι η διαφήμιση επηρεάζει τη συνολική κατανάλωση καπνού, ενώ υπάρχουν δεκάδες έρευνες, που αποδεικνύουν το αντίθετο. Το έντονο ενδιαφέρον της καπνοβιομηχανίας για τη διαφήμιση οφείλεται στην ανάγκη ενημέρωσης των καπνιστών για καινούργιους τύπους και σήματα τσιγάρων και για το «μοίρασμα» της αγοράς μεταξύ τους.
*6.* Η εφεύρεση του «παθητικού καπνίσματος», μια σατανικά έξυπνη κίνηση των αντικαπνιστών, που προκάλεσε από τη δεκαετία του ’80 ένα τεχνητό παγκόσμιο κοινωνικό εμφύλιο πόλεμο, είναι άλλος ένας κατασκευασμένος μύθος. Ένας μύθος, πάνω στον οποίο επενδύθηκαν δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια, πείθοντας τους μη καπνιστές ότι οι καπνιστές είναι -ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ- οι δολοφόνοι τους, αφού, όπως έλεγε ο Λένιν «Όταν ένα ψέμα επαναλαμβάνεται αρκετά συχνά, γίνεται αλήθεια»! Ο δε Ιπποκράτης έλεγε ότι όποιος μελετά μια ασθένεια, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη του μόνον ένα παράγοντα και όχι ολόκληρο το πλαίσιο και τον τρόπο ζωής του ασθενούς, «εξαπατάται και εξαπατά». Και αυτό ακριβώς κάνουν οι αντικαπνιστές. Εξαπατούν συνειδητά, γιατί λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους μόνον ΕΝΑ παράγοντα, και για το κάπνισμα και για το «παθητικό». Αν ακολουθούσαμε τη στατιστική λογική τους, η Πολιτεία έπρεπε να ενθαρρύνει τους Έλληνες να καπνίζουν ακόμη περισσότερο, γιατί ενώ είμαστε οι βαρύτεροι καπνιστές της Ευρώπης, έχουμε ένα από τα μακρύτερα φάσματα ζωής κι ένα πολύ χαμηλό δείκτη καρκίνων του πνεύμονα. Δεν είναι όμως έτσι, γιατί αν καπνίζαμε λιγότερο, θα ζούσαμε ακόμη περισσότερο και θα είχαμε λιγότερα περιστατικά πνευμονικού καρκίνου! Όσο για το παθητικό κάπνισμα αυτό καθ’ αυτό, ένας μη καπνιστής σ’ ένα μετρίως αεριζόμενο καπνικό περιβάλλον, πρέπει να παραμείνει ΕΚΑΤΟ ώρες συνεχώς, για να εισπνεύσει πίσσα και νικοτίνη, ισόποση με αυτή που περιέχεται σ’ ένα τσιγάρο!

*7.* Τα μεγάλα «συμφέροντα» γύρω από το τσιγάρο δεν είναι οι καπνοβιομηχανίες, αλλά τα Κράτη. Οι πρώτες εισπράττουν μόλις το 6% (έξι) από κάθε πακέτο τσιγάρων και τα κράτη το 70-90%! Το Ελληνικό Υπουργείο Οικονομικών εισπράττει περί τα € 2,5 δισ. κάθε χρόνο από τον φόρο (75%) των τσιγάρων και τον Φ.Π.Α.

*8.* Το θέμα «κάπνισμα-υγεία» είναι πολιτικό και βαθιά υποκριτικό! Αν πραγματικά ήθελαν να προστατεύσουν την υγεία μας, θα ανέβαζαν την τιμή του πακέτου στα € 15! Τότε όμως θα σκότωναν την κότα που τους γεννάει χρυσά αυγά! Έτσι, υιοθετούν τη λογική της «ποτοαπαγόρευσης» και χρησιμοποιούν τις φασίζουσες απαγορεύσεις, ως άλλοθι για την ανεπαρκέστατη πολιτική τους γύρω από τη δημόσια υγεία και πρόνοια! Τα καταστρεπτικά για τους χρήστες, τις οικογένειές τους και την ολόκληρη την κοινωνία ναρκωτικά, που προκαλούν βεβαιωμένους θανάτους, διάλυση οικογενειών και εγκληματικότητα διακινούνται σχεδόν ελεύθερα στις δυτικές -τουλάχιστον- κοινωνίες. Αν οι πόροι -χρόνος, χρήμα, ανθρωποώρες- που επενδύονται στο αντικαπνιστικό μένος, είχαν επενδυθεί στην αντιμετώπιση του τεράστιου αυτού κοινωνικού προβλήματος, αν δεν το είχαν εξαλείψει, σίγουρα θα το είχαν μειώσει σημαντικά. Όχι, όμως. Στον τόπο μας, δυστυχείς χρήστες ναρκωτικών ουσιών περιμένουν χρόνια να μπουν σε -έτσι κι αλλιώς αμφίβολης αποτελεσματικότητας- προγράμματα μεθαδόνης, ελλείψει πόρων. Στην ουσία όμως δεν λείπουν οι πόροι. Απλώς γίνεται στρεβλή αξιολόγηση των κοινωνικών προτεραιοτήτων.

Συμπερασματικά: ας αναρωτηθούν οι όποιοι υπεύθυνοι και ανεύθυνοι: τι «βλάπτει περισσότερο τη Συρία»; Το κάπνισμα ή τα ναρκωτικά; Γιατί σίγουρα δεν τη «βλάπτουν εξίσου»!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Αν σε τρολάρω λίγο, μήπως τελικά θα εκφραστείς;


Τρολοζάζουλα! 

Κατ' αρχάς, ο συντάκτης του άρθρου δεν παραθέτει κανένα στοιχείο ή πηγή που να υποστηρίζει τα επιχειρήματά του. 
Επιπροσθέτως, ακόμα και να παρέθετε, πάλι θα ήταν αμφισβητήσιμα, καθώς οι καπνοβιομηχανίες εδώ και χρόνια χρηματοδοτούν έρευνες που να υποστηρίζουν τα προϊόντα τους, όπως ακριβώς και οι πετρελαιοβιομηχανίες χρηματοδοτούν έρευνες που υποστηρίζουν πως το διοξείδιο του άνθρακα δεν κάνει κακό στο περιβάλλον.
Παράδειγμα.

Summary points

The tobacco industry generated a study, the “Japanese spousal study,” in an attempt to refute the findings of a 1981 cohort study showing an association between secondhand exposure to tobacco smoke and lung cancer

Internal tobacco industry documents describe how the tobacco industry considered multiple strategies to conceal its involvement in the Japanese spousal study

The tobacco industry considered funding the study through the Center for Indoor Air Research, a research organisation supported by the tobacco industry, in order to hide industry involvement

The parties involved in conducting the study included a tobacco industry scientist, a tobacco industry consultant, an industry law firm, and two Japanese investigators. The consultant was the sole author of the final publication​

Πέραν αυτού, δε διαφωνώ με το ότι η ουσία είναι αλλού, όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί: δεν είναι δυνατόν να απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα στους δημόσιους χώρους αλλά από την άλλη να επιδοτούνται οι καλλιέργειες καπνού, να επιτρέπεται η διαφήμιση κτλ κτλ. Είναι λίγο σχιζοφρενικό αυτό.

Και τέλος, μια απορία: γιατί όλα τα επιχειρήματα περί ασθενειών εξαντλούνται στις (υποτιθέμενα ελάχιστες) πιθανότητες εμφάνισης καρκίνου του πνεύμονα; Το κάπνισμα έχει κατηγορηθεί ότι συμβάλλει στην ανάπτυξη διαφόρων ειδών καρκίνου, και έχει αποδειχτεί ότι προκαλεί και επιβαρύνει άλλα καρδιακά και πνευμονικά νοσήματα. Εντάξει, καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι ενοχλητικό να μη σε αφήνουν να καπνίζεις όταν βγαίνεις, αλλά από την άλλη να μη βάζουμε και το κεφάλι μας στην άμμο.


----------



## arberlis† (Sep 1, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια σε Zazula! Προ μηνών, όταν αποπειράθηκα να πω κάτι σχετικό από αυτό εδώ το blog, πέσανε όλοι να με φάνε χρησιμοποιώντας αγενή γλώσσα. Τους αφιερώνω την τελευταία παράγραφο του άρθρου του Πιτσιλίδη. Για αυτούς μιλάει.


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2010)

Για το πρώτο άρθρο και τις σοφιστείες του με κάλυψαν απολύτως η palavra και ο Δόκτωρ. Για το δεύτερο που παρέθεσε ο Ζαζ (που το λινκ του δεν δίνει κείμενο, δεν ξέρω γιατί), πάλι με κάλυψε το σχόλιο της Παλάβρας, αλλά επιπροσθέτως παρατήρησα ότι η δομή του είναι ακριβώς η δομή της επιχειρηματολογίας των αναθεωρητών της Γενοκτονίας των Εβραίων και των θαλάμων αερίων. Αρνήσου, αρνήσου, κάτι θα μείνει, για να χρησιμοποιήσω κι εγώ το ίδιο ρητό. Παρουσιάζεται δε η ιστορία της αντικαπνιστικής εκστρατείας σαν ένα αυταρχικό κίνημα των κρατών συν κάποιων φανατικών "ιεραποστόλων", όταν είναι γνωστό πόσο λυσσώδης και παρατεταμένη υπήρξε η αντίδραση των καπνοβιομηχανιών, του λόμπι του καπνού, και πόσο τεράστια ήταν τα συμφέροντα των πολυεθνικών του κλάδου που θίγονταν. Άνθρωποι δε που συνήθως καταφέρονται εναντίον των πολυεθνικών κλπ. και που είναι ρητά ή κατά τεκμήριο οπαδοί του κοινωνικού κράτους κλπ. κλπ., άνθρωποι υποτίθεται αντινεοφιλελεύθεροι, ξαφνικά γίνονται ακραιφνείς libertarians. Το ίδιο στιλ "του Έλληνος ο τράχηλος ζυγόν δεν υποφέρει" είχαν κάποιοι όταν απαγορεύτηκε το κάπνισμα στα λεωφορεία. Γιατί δεν εισηγούνται την επαναφορά του;

Ώστε λοιπόν να μην κάνει το κράτος καμιά εκστρατεία κατά καμιάς πρακτικής: καπνίστε, χαπακωθείτε, βελονιαστείτε, αιθυλισθείτε, τηλεαποβλακωθείτε, γενικώς πραγματώστε την ελευθεριακή σας χειραφέτηση! Κράτος laissez-faire! Οποιοσδήποτε πει ότι υπάρχει καλό και κακό, σωστό και λάθος, είναι "κρυπτοφασίστας"! Ας αναγνωριστεί όμως τουλάχιστον στο κράτος, ως θεσμό όπου εκπροσωπείται τελικά η κοινωνία των πολιτών, το δικαίωμα να προστατέψει τα δικαιώματα, τα συμφέροντα και την υγεία όσων θίγονται από τις πρακτικές των άλλων.

Η ανορθολογικότητα των επιχειρημάτων κατά της νέας νομοθεσίας, η οποία αφορά αποκλειστικά τους κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους και δεν απαγορεύει το κάπνισμα γενικώς, μου θυμίζει τα "επιχειρήματα" των οπαδών της δουλείας ενάντια στην κατάργησή της, τα επιχειρήματα των οπαδών του πολυτονικού ενάντια στην κατάργησή του, κοκ. Ό,τι να 'ναι, πυρ ομαδόν και ό,τι βγει. Οσονούπω και οι διαδηλώσεις με τις κατσαρόλες. Το μόνο σοβαρό, τίμιο επιχείρημα που άκουσα είναι "θα χάσουμε τους πελάτες μας". Αλλά κι αυτό νομίζω πως είναι σαθρό (ας κοιτάξουν να φτιάχνουν καλύτερο και φτηνότερο καφέ κι ας αφήσουν τις κουτοπονηριές), και επίσης από πότε η κερδοφορία υπερισχύει έναντι της προστασίας της υγείας των αθώων, δηλ. των μη καπνιστών θαμώνων; Άλλωστε, κλειστοί δημόσιοι χώροι δεν είναι μόνο τα μαγαζιά, αλλά και οι χώροι εργασίας, όπως είπε παραπάνω ο Ζαζ.

Τώρα, τι κάνουμε αν δούμε παράβαση; 1142. Καταγγελία ανώνυμη (ελπίζω να τη δέχονται, γιατί πριν νομίζω την ήθελαν επώνυμη). Χαφιεδισμός δηλαδή. Μ' αρέσει ο χαφιεδισμός στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, για να το πω χοντρά. Δεν έχω κανένα μα κανένα πρόβλημα. Ούτε για τη μεγαλοφοροδιαφυγή (ξέρετε, το εστιατόριο της Μυκόνου) έχω το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Όπως γίνεται στα Λονδίνα και στις Ζυρίχες. Αλλά βέβαια αυτοί είναι σκλάβοι...


----------



## danae (Sep 2, 2010)

Οι καπνιστές που χάνουν κάθε λογική κάθε φορά που επαναλαμβάνεται αυτός ο διάλογος και που χαρακτηρίζουν το κάπνισμα απόλαυση κι επιλογή τους, αντί για εθισμό, συνήθως υποστηρίζουν ότι τα λεγόμενα αντικαπνιστικά μέτρα είναι μια κρατική προσπάθεια να τους ελέγξουν και ένα ακόμα μέτρο που καταπατά τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα. Πέρα από όλα τα άλλα που τόσες φορές ειπώθηκαν -και μάλιστα όχι μόνο από _υστερικούς_ και _αντιπαθητικούς αντικαπνιστές_, αλλά και από ορισμένους νυν ή πρώην καπνιστές που είναι πιο ειλικρινείς, πρώτα πρώτα με τον εαυτό τους, και που διατηρούν ακόμα τη λογική τους ικανότητα- αγνοούν επιδεικτικά το γεγονός ότι όντας εξαρτημένοι είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα ελεγχόμενοι και χειραγωγούμενοι. Είναι πρωτοφανές μια εξάρτηση να χαρακτηρίζεται στοιχείο ελευθερίας! 

Επίσης, μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση πώς άνθρωποι απ' όλους τους πολιτικούς χώρους, όταν προκύπτει το ζήτημα αυτό, γίνονται αναρχικότεροι των αναρχικών και μιλάνε για αλληλοσεβασμό και αυτορρύθμιση αντί νόμων -που, αν τόσα χρόνια έδειχναν στην πράξη ότι έχουν τη διάθεση και είναι ικανοί για κάτι τέτοιο, δεν θα έθετε κανείς θέμα νομοθεσίας για το σεβασμό των μη καπνιζόντων. 

Επιπλέον, στο πλαίσιο της ισοπεδωτικής και απλουστευτικής μη λογικής που χρησιμοποιούν για να μην ξεβολευτούν, όταν μιλούν για (αντι)παθητικούς (αντι)καπνιστές παραβλέπουν μονίμως τους εργαζόμενους σε χώρους με πολύ καπνό, τις εγκύους, τα παιδιά, τις οικογένειες με παιδιά και εκείνους που ήδη έχουν προβλήματα υγείας (αναπνευστικά κλπ). Και, για να αποδείξουν πόσο υστερικοί είναι οι λεγόμενοι αντικαπνιστές, μιλάνε λες και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο καπνός βρωμάει ή λες και φοβόμαστε μήπως πάθουμε καρκίνο επειδή θα πάμε μια φορά στο τόσο σε ένα μπαράκι.

Ακόμα και η χάριν συντομίας -και όχι μόνο- χρησιμοποιούμενη λέξη "αντικαπνιστής" είναι προσεκτικά επιλεγμένη και βοηθάει στην ανάπτυξη των μη λογικών ισχυρισμών τους.

Έχω κουραστεί από αυτή την αντιπαράθεση, όπου και η μια πλευρά και η άλλη στο βάθος γνωρίζουν πού βρίσκεται το δίκαιο και όπου σπαταλιέται τόσο πολλή ενέργεια για τόσο αυτονόητα πράγματα.


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2010)

Από Το Βήμα:

Για το καλό της χώρας
Ρωσία
«Καπνίζετε και πίνετε περισσότερο» συνιστά στους πολίτες η κυβέρνηση

«Ο κόσμος πρέπει να το καταλάβει: Όσοι πίνουν και όσοι καπνίζουν κάνουν περισσότερα για να βοηθήσουν το κράτος» δήλωσε σήμερα Τετάρτη ο υπουργός Οικονομικών της Ρωσίας Αλεξέι Κουντρίν. Η αύξηση της κατανάλωσης θα απέφερε περισσότερα έσοδα από φόρους, εξήγησε.

«Αν καπνίζετε ένα πακέτο τσιγάρα την ημέρα, δίνετε περισσότερα για την επίλυση κοινωνικών προβλημάτων» ήταν η ανορθόδοξη συμβουλή του Κουντρίν σε μια χώρα που οι εθισμοί είναι ήδη σοβαρό πρόβλημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2010)

Costas said:


> Το μόνο σοβαρό, τίμιο επιχείρημα που άκουσα είναι "θα χάσουμε τους πελάτες μας".


Τίμιο μπορεί να είναι το επιχείρημα, και μάλιστα ακόμα και ένας μη καπνιστής ιδιοκτήτης εστιατορίου μπορεί να το υποστηρίζει, αλλά μάλλον δεν έχουν σκεφτεί σοβαρά τις διαστάσεις του θέματος. Ο θαμώνας των διαφόρων καταστημάτων "υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος" δεν συχνάζει εκεί για να καπνίσει, συχνάζει για κοινωνικούς λόγους. Αν μπορούσε να συναντάει κόσμο, φίλους, παρέα και να περνάει καλά μαζί τους σ' ένα σπίτι, θα το έκανε, αλλά ως γνωστόν αυτό είναι αδύνατο: ούτε χώρο, ούτε διάθεση έχουν οι φίλοι για να καλούν τους φίλους στο σπίτι τους κάθε βράδυ. Άρα η έξοδος από το σπίτι είναι το δεδομένο κίνητρο και όχι το κάπνισμα. Αν η απαγόρευση να καπνίσεις για δυο ώρες μέσα στον κλειστό χώρο του εστιατορίου ήταν αποτρεπτική για να βγεις από το σπίτι σου, τώρα θα είχαν κλείσει όλα τα εστιατόρια των χωρών που έχουν απαγορεύσει το κάπνισμα, κάτι που δεν έγινε. 

Επίσης, όταν κάποιος εστιάτορας λέει ότι θα μειωθεί η πελατεία του, δηλαδή η πελατεία από μανιώδεις καπνιστές, στην πραγματικότητα δεν ξέρει πόσο θα αυξηθεί η πελατεία του από ανθρώπους που σήμερα ΔΕΝ πάνε στα εστιατόρια όπου υπάρχει εξακριβωμένα ντουμάνι. Πριν από λίγο καιρό, σας έγραψα για ένα εστιατόριο μια σταλιά στο Μαρούσι, όπου πήγα μια φορά και δήλωσα ότι δεν ξαναπάω επειδή το ντουμάνι ήταν εξοντωτικό. Να θυμίσω επίσης ότι μέχρι πριν από λίγα χρόνια επιτρεπόταν το κάπνισμα ακόμα και στα αεροπλάνα, αλλά σήμερα που απαγορεύεται μια χαρά αντέχουν και ταξιδεύουν και δέκα ώρες ακόμα και οι πιο μανιώδεις καπνιστές.

Και πάλι, θέλω να εκφράσω κι εγώ τη λύπη μου που άνθρωποι κατά τα άλλα έξυπνοι κυριολεκτικά παραλογίζονται όταν το κράτος απλώς προσπαθεί να προστατέψει τους μη καπνιστές από τον καπνό των μη καπνιστών. Με πρώτο παραλογισμό όταν ισχυρίζονται πως κάποιος επιθυμεί να θέσει εκτός νόμου το κάπνισμα και να ελέγξει την προσωπική τους ζωή, ενώ καθόλου δεν συμβαίνει αυτό. Όπως λέει η Δανάη πιο πάνω, δυστυχώς κάποιοι δεν αντιλαμβάνονται πόσο σκλαβωμένοι είναι και υπερασπίζονται με φανατισμό την "ελευθερία" τους. Από τις φίλες μου που είναι μανιώδεις καπνίστριες κάποιες αντιλαμβάνονται ότι αυτό που κάνουν δεν διαφέρει από οποιονδήποτε εθισμό σε ουσίες και κάποιες άλλες δεν το αντιλαμβάνονται, και παραλογίζονται ως προς τον ρόλο του καπνίσματος στην απόλαυσή τους και στη διασκέδασή τους.


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2010)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Κι εγώ έκοψα μαχαίρι τις εξόδους σε κάποια μουσικομάγαζα από πέρσι, μόλις είδα ότι δεν είχαν σκοπό να συμμορφωθούν με το νόμο Αβραμόπουλου, κι όχι μόνο αλλά στις διαμαρτυρίες μου μου την είπαν κιόλας. Προσωπικό πείσμα λοιπόν. Αν τώρα συμμορφωθούν, θα ξαναπάω, αν και χολωμένος.


----------



## danae (Sep 2, 2010)

Και κάτι ακόμα: ο καπνιστής δεν αποκλείεται από τους άκαπνους χώρους. Απλώς, στο σουβλατζίδικο θα πάνε να φάνε τα σουβλάκια τους, θα καθίσουν, όπως και πρώτα, μέσα και δεν θα ξεπαγιάζουν έξω -όπως έκαναν μέχρι τώρα ή μη καπνίζοντες- και άμα θελήσουν να καπνίσουν θα βγουν και θα ξαναμπούν. Το αντίστροφο, δηλαδή ο μη καπνιστής να πάει στο γεμάτο καπνό σουβλατζίδικο να φάει τα σουβλάκια του, να καθίσει μέσα στο ντουμάνι και όποτε θελήσει μια τζούρα άκαπνου αέρα να βγει και να ξαναμπεί, ΔΕΝ είναι δυνατόν. Τόσο καιρό ο μη καπνιστής είναι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ αποκλεισμένος και κανείς από τους τόσο δημοκρατικούς -όταν πρόκειται για την πάρτη τους- καπνιστές δεν διαμαρτύρεται. Τώρα που δεν πρόκειται για επιβολή αποκλεισμού, αλλά για απλό ξεβόλεμα, ωρύονται.

Εκτός από το γεγονός πως, όταν τίθεται το ζήτημα αυτό, οι περισσότεροι καπνιστές χάνουν τη λογική τους ικανότητα, έχω παρατηρήσει επίσης ότι άνθρωποι με πολλές ευαισθησίες κατά τα άλλα, γίνονται μεγάλοι γάιδαροι σε σχέση με το ίδιο ζήτημα. Όπως και στους πρεζάκηδες της ηρωίνης, ο χαρακτήρας αλλοιώνεται. Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις που δεν "τομαροποιούνται" και που διατηρούν τη λογική τους ικανότητα, ακόμα και όταν τίθεται το ζήτημα αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2010)

danae said:


> Εκτός από το γεγονός πως, όταν τίθεται το ζήτημα αυτό, οι περισσότεροι καπνιστές χάνουν τη λογική τους ικανότητα, έχω παρατηρήσει επίσης ότι άνθρωποι με πολλές ευαισθησίες κατά τα άλλα, γίνονται μεγάλοι γάιδαροι σε σχέση με το ίδιο ζήτημα.


Πριν από χρόνια, σε μια συνεδρίαση του συλλόγου διδασκόντων στο γυμνάσιο που δίδασκα, διαμαρτυρήθηκα για το ντουμάνι που σε συνδυασμό με τα κλειστά λόγω χειμώνα πορτοπαράθυρα δημιουργούσε ατμόσφαιρα ασφυξίας. Ένας συνάδελφος, ο οποίος κάπνιζε πάνω από τέσσερα πακέτα την ημέρα (εννοείται ότι κάπνιζε και μέσα στην τάξη), μού είπε: "Κάνε υπομονή, καημένη, σε 10 λεπτά τελειώνουμε". Δηλαδή, εγώ έπρεπε να κάνω υπομονή μέχρι να αναπνεύσω, αυτός δεν είχε κανέναν λόγο να κάνει υπομονή μέχρι να καπνίσει!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2010)

Κυκλοφορώντας οι ρεπόρτερ των καναλιών μέσα σε καφετέριες παίρνουν σχόλια καπνιστών και μη. Μια κυρία κάποιας ηλικίας δηλώνει με αυστηρό ύφος ότι εφόσον θα απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα, δεν θα πηγαίνει στην καφετέρια, θα κάθεται σπίτι της. Δηλαδή, αφού είχε κοινωνική ζωή στο σπίτι της, τι την ήθελε την καφετέρια; Ή μήπως, χωρίς το τσιγάρο όλα τα άλλα ωχριούν, δεν υπάρχουν καν; Μα αυτό λένε οι ψυχολόγοι στους χρήστες ηρωίνης όταν προσπαθούν να τους στηρίξουν: πως η ηρωίνη έχει πάρει τη θέση του ήλιου στη ζωή τους. Όταν κοιτάς κατάματα τον ήλιο, είναι αδύνατο να δεις τίποτε άλλο. Έξοδος με φίλους ίσον τσιγάρο. Φαγητό ίσον τσιγάρο. Καφές ίσον τσιγάρο. Μουσική ίσον τσιγάρο. *Ζωή ίσον τσιγάρο.
*Ε, λοιπόν, όλοι οι απεξαρτημένοι πρώην καπνιστές μπορούν να βεβαιώσουν ότι δεν ισχύει τίποτε απ' όλα αυτά. Μπορείς να τα απολαύσεις όλα ανεξαιρέτως χωρίς τσιγάρο στο χέρι.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ε, λοιπόν, όλοι οι απεξαρτημένοι πρώην καπνιστές μπορούν να βεβαιώσουν ότι δεν ισχύει τίποτε απ' όλα αυτά. Μπορείς να τα απολαύσεις όλα ανεξαιρέτως χωρίς τσιγάρο στο χέρι.



Εγώ πάλι το τσιγάρο το είχα κόψει για 1 χρόνο και δεν μου έλειπε ποτέ, παρά μόνο σε κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις. Δεν βιώνουν όλοι την απεξάρτηση με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Και μετά από 1 χρόνο, δεν ήταν η νικοτίνη που μού έλειπε.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2010)

Μα ναι, αυτό το 'χουμε ξαναπεί πολλές φορές: ένα μικρό ποσοστό καπνιστών είναι μόνο κοινωνικοί καπνιστές. Είναι αυτοί που μπορούν να το κόψουν εύκολα και λένε στους υπόλοιπους, "Είναι πανεύκολο να κόψεις το τσιγάρο. Εγώ το έκοψα χωρίς να έχω στερητικό". Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι έτσι για τους πολλούς.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2010)

Εγώ δεν είπα ότι είναι πανεύκολο, αλλά ότι δεν μπορείς να τα απολαύσεις όλα απαραιτήτως χωρίς τσιγάρο στο χέρι. ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2010)

Όλοι μας έχουμε τους εθισμούς μας που μας συντροφεύουν στη διασκέδαση. Άλλος καπνίζει, άλλος πίνει, άλλος τρώει πολύ. Δυστυχώς, ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι εθισμοί βλάπτουν μόνο τη δική μας υγεία, το κάπνισμα επηρεάζει και τον αέρα που αναπνέουν οι άλλοι. Αν το καταλάβουν αυτό όλοι οι καπνιστές (επειδή πολλοί απ' αυτούς το καταλαβαίνουν πολύ καλά), δεν θα υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα -- ούτε θα χρειαζόταν κανένας νόμος για το κάπνισμα.

Οι υπέργηροι γονείς μου έχουν κάποιον παλιό (νεότερό τους) συνάδελφο από την τράπεζα που έρχεται 2-3 φορές τον χρόνο και τους επισκέπτεται. Στις δύο ώρες που κάθεται στο σπίτι τους κυριολεκτικά τούς ντουμανιάζει καπνίζοντας το ένα τσιγάρο πάνω στο άλλο. Δεν έχει καμιά συναίσθηση ότι μπορεί να ενοχλούνται αυτοί οι άνθρωποι που δεν καπνίζουν, και από ευγένεια δεν του λένε τίποτα, ενώ ο πατέρας μου έχει και χρόνιο αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> ...και από ευγένεια δεν του λένε τίποτα, ενώ ο πατέρας μου έχει και χρόνιο αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα.



Ίσως τόση ευγένεια να μην χρειάζεται. Ο άλλος μπορεί απλά να μην έχει συνειδητοποιήσει ότι δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, να μην του έχει περάσει από το μυαλό.


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Όλοι μας έχουμε τους εθισμούς μας που μας συντροφεύουν στη διασκέδαση. Άλλος καπνίζει, άλλος πίνει, άλλος τρώει πολύ. Δυστυχώς, _ενώ *όλοι οι άλλοι εθισμοί* βλάπτουν μόνο τη δική μας υγεία_, το κάπνισμα επηρεάζει και τον αέρα που αναπνέουν οι άλλοι. Αν το καταλάβουν αυτό όλοι οι καπνιστές (επειδή πολλοί απ' αυτούς το καταλαβαίνουν πολύ καλά), δεν θα υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα -- ούτε θα χρειαζόταν κανένας νόμος για το κάπνισμα.
> [...]


 
Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω, Αλεξάνδρα, επειδή αποπάνω γράφεις "άλλος πίνει". Το αλκοόλ σκοτώνει πολύ περισσότερους αμέτοχους, αθώους ανθρώπους και καταστρέφει πολύ χειρότερα τη ζωή του πότη απ' ό,τι το κάπνισμα τη ζωή του καπνιστή.

Επειδή εύκολα παρεξηγείται καπνιστής σ' αυτό το νήμα, ξεκαθαρίζω ότι δεν το λέω σαν επιχείρημα υπέρ του καπνίσματος. Άλλο θέμα το αλκοόλ, άλλο το κάπνισμα, όσο κι αν συνδέονται ξώφαλτσα στη διασκέδαση, κυρίως από τους καπνιστές.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2010)

daeman said:


> Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω, Αλεξάνδρα, επειδή αποπάνω γράφεις "άλλος πίνει". Το αλκοόλ σκοτώνει πολύ περισσότερους αμέτοχους, αθώους ανθρώπους και καταστρέφει πολύ χειρότερα τη ζωή του πότη απ' ό,τι το κάπνισμα τη ζωή του καπνιστή.


Μα όσο κι αν πιει ένας πότης, αν δεν πιάσει π.χ. τιμόνι στα χέρια του, ποιον ενοχλεί; Τη δική του υγεία καταστρέφει. Ενώ ο καπνιστής, την ώρα που απολαμβάνει το τσιγαράκι του, δηλητηριάζει τα πνευμόνια των παιδιών του και των άλλων γύρω του. Μιλάμε και για την ενόχληση: αν είμαστε σ' ένα μπαρ ή σ' ένα εστιατόριο, τι σκασίλα έχω αν κάποιος δίπλα μου πιει δυο μπουκάλια κρασί; Ενώ αν καπνίσει 20 τσιγάρα και φυσάει τον καπνό προς το μέρος μου, μ' ενοχλεί και πάρα πολύ μάλιστα.

Κι ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχουν πάρα πολύ αυστηροί νόμοι για τους πότες, όσον αφορά την οδήγηση. Άρα το κράτος και όλα τα κράτη έχουν προβλέψει γι' αυτό το πράγμα. Γιατί απαγορεύεται να κάνουν και νόμους για το κάπνισμα;


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2010)

Μη σκέφτεσαι μόνο το τιμόνι, Άλεξ, παρόλο που δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να πείσεις κάποιον που έχει πιεί να μην οδηγήσει και, πολλές φορές, όσο πιο μεθυσμένος είναι, τόσο πιο δύσκολο γίνεται. Ο πότης, όταν παραπιεί - και δεν μιλάω για τον αλκοολικό, που τραβάει άλλα, λίγο-πολύ γνωστά ζόρια - πέρα από το θέαμα που συνήθως σου χαλάει τη διάθεση, και καβγάδες ξεκινάει και πολλά προβλήματα στους γύρω του δημιουργεί. Λίγοι πεζοί μεθυσμένοι έχουν βλάψει ανθρώπους οι ίδιοι ή έγιναν αιτία για κάτι τέτοιο; 
Πέντε χρόνια δούλευα καθημερινά σε μπαρ στα νιάτα μου, στα Εξάρχεια, κι ήταν καλό σχολείο.

Για την ερώτησή σου, είπα ήδη ότι δεν επιχειρηματολογώ για το κάπνισμα ή τη σκοπιμότητα της απαγόρευσής του, αφού βλάπτει τους άλλους.


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 2, 2010)

Άσχετο, αλλά αυτό το είδατε;


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2010)

Ναι, παραπάνω. 
Συγκλονιστικό! Ευτυχώς που του το 'κοψαν.


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 2, 2010)

daeman said:


> Ναι, παραπάνω.
> Συγκλονιστικό! Ευτυχώς που του το 'κοψαν.



Ναι, αυτό το παλιότερο το είχα δει. Σήμερα είδα ότι του κάνανε θεραπεία για να το κόψει και λένε πως τα κατάφεραν...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 2, 2010)

danae said:


> Εκτός από το γεγονός πως, όταν τίθεται το ζήτημα αυτό, οι περισσότεροι καπνιστές χάνουν τη λογική τους ικανότητα, έχω παρατηρήσει επίσης ότι άνθρωποι με πολλές ευαισθησίες κατά τα άλλα, γίνονται μεγάλοι γάιδαροι σε σχέση με το ίδιο ζήτημα. Όπως και στους πρεζάκηδες της ηρωίνης, ο χαρακτήρας αλλοιώνεται. Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις που δεν "τομαροποιούνται" και που διατηρούν τη λογική τους ικανότητα, ακόμα και όταν τίθεται το ζήτημα αυτό.



Εγώ που ήμουν καπνίστρια χρόνια το αναγνωρίζω απόλυτα αυτό που λες από τον ίδιο τον εαυτό μου, το έχω διαβάσει κι αλλού άλλωστε, υπάρχει σχετική τεκμηρίωση, αλλά όταν προσπαθώ να το εξηγήσω σε καπνιστές, με λένε εμπαθή και υπερβολική...


----------



## danae (Sep 2, 2010)

Το "υπερβολική" είναι η αγαπημένη τους συνειδησιακά ελαφρυντική λέξη. Βαρέθηκα να το ακούω από μικρή, κάθε φορά που διαμαρτυρόμουν ότι πνιγόμουν απ' τον καπνό της μητέρας μου στο δωμάτιο με τα ανοιχτά παράθυρα ή από τον καπνό της μητέρας μου και του ταξιτζή μέσα στο ταξί. Υπερβολική και από τους ξένους υστερική. Βολεύει να το αποδίδει κανείς σε ιδιοτροπία, αποποιείται την ευθύνη μας. Ιδιοτροπία, υπερευαισθησία, υστερία, αγαμία...

Όταν ήρθα με τη γνωμάτευση του γιατρού που έλεγε ότι πλέον είχα άσθμα, έπαψαν να με θεωρούν υπερβολική. Αν και ορισμένοι ακόμα και τώρα μπορεί να καπνίζουν μπροστά μου με τη δικαιολογία ότι το παράθυρο είναι ανοιχτό και μόνο αν με συνοδεύσουν στα επείγοντα με κρίση άσθματος καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν πρόκειται για υπερβολή, υστερία ή αγαμία...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2010)

Αναρωτιέσαι αν υπάρχει τελικά Έλληνας επιχειρηματίας που να έχει κουκούτσι μυαλό:

«Μιλάμε για ολοκληρωτική καταστροφή. Η πτώση στα καταστήματά μας θα είναι κάθετη» δήλωσε στο ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ ο εκπρόσωπος του συντονιστικού, Δημήτρης Αρβανίτης, προβλέποντας μείωση στην κίνηση, κυρίως των μπαρ, ακόμη και κατά 90%, και διευκρινίζοντας: «Δεν το λέμε αυθαίρετα αυτό, έχουμε την εμπειρία από πέρσι, που ξεκίνησε η εφαρμογή του νόμου Αβραμόπουλου, όπου τα μαγαζιά, που τον εφάρμοσαν, άδειασαν».

Μα βρε ανόητε άνθρωπε, μόνος σου το λες: "τα μαγαζιά που τον εφάρμοσαν". Δηλαδή μερικά τον εφάρμοζαν και μερικά όχι. Αν εφαρμόζουν τον νόμο ΟΛΑ τα μαγαζιά, πού σκ... λες να πάνε οι άνθρωποι για τις κοινωνικές τους σχέσεις, ποτά, καφέδες, φαγητά κλπ.; Στα σπίτια; Αμ, δεν σφάξανε! Ποιος ή ποια δέχεται να μετατρέψει το σπίτι του σε μπαρ, εστιατόριο και τεκέ, όλα σε ένα; Δεν θα κοπεί η κίνηση στα μαγαζιά, όπως δεν έχει κοπεί σε καμία χώρα του κόσμου και είναι γεμάτα και τα εστιατόρια και τα μπαρ από ανθρώπους που δεν καπνίζουν. Μερικοί πετάγονται μια-δυο φορές έξω για να καπνίσουν, άλλοι περιμένουν να φύγουν από το εστιατόριο, και μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο κάνουν καλό στον εαυτό τους, καπνίζοντας λιγότερα τσιγάρα συνολικά.

Και λίγο παρακάτω:
Εκτός από την εκστρατεία της «άρνησης» το συντονιστικό των επαγγελματιών έχει έρθει σε επαφή με νομικούς για να προσβάλουν τον νόμο και να ζητήσουν την κατάργησή του.

Ε, βέβαια, είναι και αντισυνταγματικός ο νόμος... Ένα-ένα-τέσσερα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2010)

Φοβάμαι ότι ο άνθρωπος έχει δίκιο. Ο μοναδικός τρόπος να εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος είναι με την ενεργή συμμετοχή των πολιτών. Διαφορετικά υπάρχει κίνδυνος να βγαίνουν τα συνεργεία να κόψουν κλήσεις, θα τους πέφτει από δίπλα το αφεντικό να τους χαρτζηλικώσει μέχρι να περάσει η μπόρα (_«έλα βρε παιδιά, όχι στους πελάτες κλήσεις βρε παιδιά, με σκοτώνετε, πόσα θα πάρετε δικά σας ποσοστά να σας τα δώσω εγώ, άντε σε καλή μεριά παιδιά, καλό βράδυ, κι απέναντι καπνίζουν, όχι συνέχεια από εδώ, α το ξέρετε, εντάξει κύριε προϊστάμενε, ένα αστείο είπαμε να χαλαρώσουμε»)_.

Α, ναι, υπάρχει το τηλέφωνο καταγγελιών. Που δέχτηκε λέει χτες και προχτές δέκα χιλιάδες κλήσεις (οι 60 ήταν καταγγελίες). Καλά κρασάααα...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο μοναδικός τρόπος να εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος είναι με την ενεργή συμμετοχή των πολιτών.


Η ενεργή συμμετοχή και συμμόρφωση των πολιτών είναι δεδομένη και αποδεδειγμένη εκεί που έχει ήδη εφαρμοστεί η απαγόρευση. Στο Half Note, που κάποτε θύμιζε τεκέ, η απαγόρευση εφαρμόστηκε από πέρυσι, οι πελάτες εξακολουθούν να κατακλύζουν το μαγαζί και μερικοί βγαίνουν στο πεζοδρόμιο να καπνίσουν. Όταν οι πελάτες βλέπουν ότι ο ίδιος ο καταστηματάρχης δεν θέλει να εφαρμόσει την απαγόρευση, δεν είναι κορόιδα να την εφαρμόσουν αυτοί. Επίσης, οι Έλληνες εφαρμόζουν αδιαμαρτύρητα την απαγόρευση όταν βγαίνουν στο εξωτερικό. Επιμένω ότι από τον καταστηματάρχη ξεκινάει η διάθεση όχι από τον πελάτη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2010)

Πρέπει να αρχίσει παντού το σύστημα «Οι αγριοφωνάρες». Είμαι τρελός και δεν χαμπαρίζω. Είσαι σε μαγαζί και ανάβει τσιγάρο πέντε τραπέζια παρακάτω; Σηκώνεσαι όρθιος και βάζεις φωνές που να φοβηθούν όλοι ότι (α) θα πάθεις αποπληξία, (β) θα σε ακούσουν στην αστυνομία της Βαβαρίας, (γ) στον επόμενο τόνο θα βγάλεις κουμπούρι και ο καπνιστής δεν θα χρειάζεται να ανησυχεί για τον καρκίνο, (δ) συνεχίστε, βαριέμαι να γράφω. Το σύστημα Αγριοφωνάρες αρχίζουμε να το εφαρμόζουμε παντού: όταν δεν μας δίνουν απόδειξη, όταν εμείς καιγόμαστε και οι άλλοι βάφουν τα νύχια τους, όταν ... (συνεχίστε, βαριέμαι να γράφω, μπήκατε στο νόημα: Peter Finch, «I am as mad as hell»). Εναλλακτικά: βγάζετε το τηλέφωνό σας και λέτε φωναχτά «1142 είπαμε;».


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2010)

Το σύστημα "αγριοφωνάρες" εφάρμοσε μια γνωστή μου στον γιατρό της ο οποίος με χίλια ζόρια τής είχε δώσει απόδειξη 500 ευρώ για επέμβαση που στοίχισε 3.000 ευρώ, και στη συνέχεια άρχισε να τσεπώνει τα 80άρια των επισκέψεων χωρίς να δίνει απόδειξη. Οπότε, του έβαλε κάτι "αγριοφωνάρες", του τύπου "Άκου να σου πω, γιατρέ μου, επειδή εσύ δεν δίνεις αποδείξεις, εμένα φέτος μου έκοψαν αυτό κι αυτό κι αυτό από τη σύνταξή μου". Ο γιατρός, λέει, δεν θύμωσε, αλλά της είπε, "Μάλλον έχετε δίκιο", κι άρχισε να της δίνει κανονικά αποδείξεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2010)

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=1&artid=4592085
«Τα ημίμετρα, όπως αυτά που εφαρμόζονταν μέχρι σήμερα, δεν κάνουν καλό. Είχα απαγορεύσει το κάπνισμα από τον καιρό που εφαρμόστηκε ο προηγούμενος νόμος, και ήμουν απόλυτα προετοιμασμένος για ό,τι χρειάζεται», δηλώνει ο κ. Γιάννης Βασδέκης, ιδιοκτήτης καφετέριας στο Κολωνάκι. Παρ' όλο που ο ίδιος είναι καπνιστής, θεωρεί πως η ολική απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος είναι ένα μέτρο προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση: «Το να μην καπνίζει κανείς σε τέτοιους χώρους είναι δείγμα πολιτισμού».

Μπράβο, βρε Γιάννη, είσαι λεβεντιά! Ορίστε πού θα συχνάζουμε. Είναι στη Βαλαωρίτου, από τις πιο γνωστές καφετέριες. Είναι και παλιός μου συνάδελφος που πέταξε νωρίς τα δεσμά του δημοσίου.


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 3, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Το σύστημα "αγριοφωνάρες" εφάρμοσε μια γνωστή μου στον γιατρό της ο οποίος με χίλια ζόρια τής είχε δώσει απόδειξη 500 ευρώ για επέμβαση που στοίχισε 3.000 ευρώ, και στη συνέχεια άρχισε να τσεπώνει τα 80άρια των επισκέψεων χωρίς να δίνει απόδειξη. Οπότε, του έβαλε κάτι "αγριοφωνάρες", του τύπου "Άκου να σου πω, γιατρέ μου, επειδή εσύ δεν δίνεις αποδείξεις, εμένα φέτος μου έκοψαν αυτό κι αυτό κι αυτό από τη σύνταξή μου". Ο γιατρός, λέει, δεν θύμωσε, αλλά της είπε, "Μάλλον έχετε δίκιο", κι άρχισε να της δίνει κανονικά αποδείξεις.



Πριν δύο μήνες μού έτυχε παρόμοιο περιστατικό, με γιατρό να κάνει την πάπια και να μη μου δίνει απόδειξη. Μία εβδομάδα μετά πηγαίνω ξανά με τη δικαιολογία "ήρθα να πάρω αποτελέσματα" και, ενώ είχε μόνο έναν πελάτη ασθενή στην αναμονή και η βοηθός της έσπευσε να πάει στη γιατρό και να φέρει τα εν λόγω αποτελέσματα, με το που ζήτησα και την απόδειξη "που ξεχάσατε να μου κόψετε" προσπάθησε να με διώξει κακήν κακώς με την εκπληκτική ατάκα "η γιατρός είναι απασχολημένη τώρα, δεν μπορεί". Δεν πειράζει, είπα, θα περιμένω να τελειώσει. Τελικά περίμενα τρεις ώρες μέχρι να κλείσει το ιατρείο, η βοηθός προσπάθησε να με διώξει με πολλούς ευφάνταστους τρόπους ("ξέρεις, τα λεωφορεία σταματούν στις έντεκα κι εμείς θα τραβήξουμε μέχρι αργά, καλύτερα να φύγεις για να προλάβεις") και, όταν είδε πως δεν ξεμπαστακωνόμουν αν δεν μου έδινε την απόδειξη, αποφάσισε να καταθέσει τα όπλα και να κάνει τη δουλειά της...


----------



## danae (Sep 4, 2010)

Δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχω ξαναγράψει, πάντως στο Άμστερνταμ, στα περισσότερα coffeshop, smoking is allowed but tobacco is prohibited. Σε εκείνα όπου τηρείται η απαγόρευση του καπνίζειν τσιγάρο, δηλαδή και στρίβειν μικτά τσιγάρα, και υπάρχει μόνο το ντουμάνι της κάνναβης, εγώ η ασθματική αναπνέω μια χαρά. Έτσι και ένας έχει κάνει λαδιά, πνίγομαι. (Aν το ξανάγραψα, συγγνώμη για την επανάληψη, δεν καπνίζω κιόλας, να προστατευθώ απ' το alzheimer, κι έτσι το έπαθα πρόωρα). 

Α, και παρεμπιπτόντως, για τους μαγαζάτορες που φοβούνται ότι θα χάσουν την πελατεία τους: τα tobacco free coffeshops είναι τίγκα στον κόσμο.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 4, 2010)

Ναι, γιατί πουλάνε κάτι άλλο. Διαφορετικά πράγματα. Θα έπρεπε το κάθε κατάστημα να έχει το δικαίωμα να αποφασίζει ποιο θα είναι το κοινό του (καπνιστές ή μη καπνιστές).


----------



## danae (Sep 4, 2010)

Ambrose, δεν είναι τυχαίο το ότι πολύς κόσμος προτιμάει το "άλλο" από τον καπνό του τσιγάρου και δεν τα έχει απαραίτητα συνδυασμένα. 

Επιπλέον, όπως είπε και η Αλεξάνδρα, στις άλλες χώρες όπου εφαρμόστηκαν τα μέτρα δεν μειώθηκε η πελατεία.

Όσον αφορά τη δημιουργία δύο ειδών καταστημάτων, ίσως να συμφωνούσα, με την προϋπόθεση να μην απασχολούν υπαλλήλους, πέρα από τον ιδιοκτήτη.


----------



## danae (Sep 4, 2010)

Διόρθωση: σε όλα τα coffeshops απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα. Απλώς δόθηκε η δυνατότητα εκείνα που ήθελαν να έχουν ξεχωριστό χώρο για καπνίζοντες, με ειδικό σύστημα εξαερισμού και διαχωρισμένο με τζάμι.

Το 2008, τότε που ήταν να εφαρμοστούν τα μέτρα, αρκετοί ιδιοκτήτες ζητούσαν τα coffeshops να εξαιρεθούν, επειδή φοβόντουσαν ότι θα χάσουν την πελατεία τους. Εγώ, πάντως, όσα επισκέφτηκα τα είδα γεμάτα. 

Σε σχετικό άρθρο του bbc βρήκα το εξής: 

"And Greenhouse owner and spokesman for the Dutch Cannabis Retailers Association, Arjan Roskam, says people are increasingly opting for a tobacco-free smoke. He is not worried about the impact of the new law.
"It's much healthier to smoke cannabis than tobacco so actually it's a very normal law," he says.
"Slowly, everyone's realising that tobacco is not the way to go. Most people smoke pure cannabis. And cannabis of course has much less health risks than tobacco, as we all know.""

Να σημειώσω ότι συμφωνώ με αυτά, παρότι δεν είμαι φίλη της κάνναβης και γενικά των ουσιών. Προτιμώ να φτιάχνομαι με φυσικούς τρόπους (μουσική, φύση, ανθρώπινη επαφή, σκέψεις κι αισθήματα).


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 4, 2010)

danae said:


> Ambrose, δεν είναι τυχαίο το ότι πολύς κόσμος προτιμάει το "άλλο" από τον καπνό του τσιγάρου και δεν τα έχει απαραίτητα συνδυασμένα.



Ναι, αλλά εκεί μιλάς για κάτι πολύ εξειδικευμένο και συγκεκριμένο. Δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε το χασίσι με τον καπνό. Ούτως ή άλλως, στα coffee shops του Amsterdam ο κόσμος καπνίζει! Να καπνίζει και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα... μη αναγκαίο γιατί τη δόση του την παίρνει. Από εκεί πάμε από τον ένα εθισμό στον άλλο. 

Όπως και να έχει, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην έχει το κάθε κατάστημα το δικαίωμα να διαλέγει αν η πελατεία του θα είναι καπνιστές ή όχι (όπως πρακτικά κάνει τώρα).


----------



## danae (Sep 4, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Να καπνίζει και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα... μη αναγκαίο γιατί τη δόση του την παίρνει.



Όχι, αν κάποιος καπνίζει σκέτη κάνναβη, δεν παίρνει τη δόση του (τις ουσίες που έχει ο καπνός). Γι' αυτό και υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που καπνίζουν αποκλειστικά κάνναβη, ακόμα και σε τακτική βάση, και που όταν δεν καπνίσουν δεν παθαίνουν στερητικά ούτε παίρνουν πακέτο απ' το περίπτερο...



Ambrose said:


> Όπως και να έχει, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην έχει το κάθε κατάστημα το δικαίωμα να διαλέγει αν η πελατεία του θα είναι καπνιστές ή όχι (όπως πρακτικά κάνει τώρα).



Γιατί τότε τίθεται ζήτημα ανταγωνισμού και γιατί, εκτός από τον καταστηματάρχη και τους πελάτες, υπάρχουν και οι εργαζόμενοι, που στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχουν δυνατότητα επιλογής. Ακόμα και καπνιστές να είναι, άλλο να καπνίζουν ένα πακέτο την ημέρα και άλλο το δικό τους συν τα εκατό πακέτα των εκατό θαμώνων.

Σκέψου, πάντως, ότι μέχρι τώρα οι μη καπνίζοντες αναγκαζόμασταν να καθόμαστε όλη την ώρα έξω, όταν υπήρχε αυτή η δυνατότητα. Τώρα, οι καπνιστές δεν θα βρεθούν στην ίδια θέση. Πάλι μέσα θα κάθονται. Απλώς θα πρέπει να βγαίνουν όταν θα θέλουν να καπνίσουν. Για ξεβόλεμα μιλάμε, δηλαδή, και όχι για αποκλεισμό.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 4, 2010)

danae said:


> Όχι, αν κάποιος καπνίζει σκέτη κάνναβη, δεν παίρνει τη δόση του (τις ουσίες που έχει ο καπνός). Γι' αυτό και υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που καπνίζουν αποκλειστικά κάνναβη, ακόμα και σε τακτική βάση, και που όταν δεν καπνίσουν δεν παθαίνουν στερητικά ούτε παίρνουν πακέτο απ' το περίπτερο...



Ναι, αλλά η ουσία είναι ότι για όσο είναι στο καφέ κάτι καπνίζει, έτσι δεν είναι; Σε 2 ώρες να εμφανιστούν στερητικά συμπτώματα νικοτίνης παράλληλα με τη μαστούρα, λίγο δύσκολο δεν είναι; Από εκεί και πέρα, όσον αφορά τους υπαλλήλους συμφωνώ ότι δεν είναι ευχάριστο και ότι υπάλληλοι μη καπνιστές δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι υποχρεωμένοι να εισπνέουν τον καπνό των άλλων.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2010)

*How Secondhand Cigarette Smoke Changes Your Genes*

As if the growing number of smoking bans in restaurants, airplanes and other public places isn't sending a strong enough message, researchers now have the first biological data confirming the health hazards of secondhand smoke.
Scientists led by Dr. Ronald Crystal at Weill Cornell Medical College documented changes in genetic activity among nonsmokers triggered by exposure to secondhand cigarette smoke. Public-health bans on smoking have been fueled by strong population-based data that links exposure to secondhand cigarette smoke and a higher incidence of lung diseases such as emphysema and even lung cancer, but do not establish a biological cause for the correlation. Now, for the first time, researchers can point to one possible cause: the passive recipient's genes are actually being affected. (See a new recipe for longevity that says no to smoking.)
Crystal's team devised a study in which 121 volunteers — some of whom smoked and some of whom had never smoked — agreed to have samples of their airway cells studied for genetic activity. The subjects also provided urine so the researchers could measure the amount of nicotine and its metabolites, like cotinine, for an objective record of their exposure to cigarette smoke.
Airway cells that line the bronchus, from the trachea all the way to the tiny alveoli deep in the lungs, are the first cells that confront cigarette smoke, whether it is inhaled directly from a cigarette or secondhand from the environment. Crystal's group hypothesized that any deterioration in lung function associated with cancer or chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, including emphysema and bronchitis, in which the lungs lose their ability to take in air, would begin with these cells. (See TIME's guide for good health at every age.)
And indeed, that's what he and his team found. The researchers removed airway cells from the volunteers using a bronchoscope and tested all 25,000 identified human genes in them to determine which ones were active — either turned on or off — in response to cigarettes. They narrowed the search to 372 genes that were active among the smokers but not in the cells of the nonsmokers. Based on the level of nicotine in the urine, the scientists also divided the volunteers into three groups: smokers, who showed the highest level of the tobacco metabolites; nonsmokers, who showed none of these compounds and a low-exposure group who fell in between. Comparing the 372 genes among these three groups, they found that the low-exposure group shared 34% of the same active genes with nonsmokers and 11% of the same gene activity with smokers. The low-exposure group included both nonsmokers who have never lit up as well as those who admitted to smoking only occasionally.


Η συνέχεια εδώ.
http://www.time.com/time/printout/0,8816,2012103,00.html


----------



## danae (Sep 4, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Ναι, αλλά η ουσία είναι ότι για όσο είναι στο καφέ κάτι καπνίζει, έτσι δεν είναι; Σε 2 ώρες να εμφανιστούν στερητικά συμπτώματα νικοτίνης παράλληλα με τη μαστούρα, λίγο δύσκολο δεν είναι;



Αυτό που καπνίζουν δεν τους καλύπτει ως προς τον εθισμό από τη νικοτίνη και τις άλλες εξαρτησιογόνες ουσίες του τσιγάρου. Εφόσον, λοιπόν, κι εσύ λες ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα για δυο ώρες χωρίς τσιγάρο, ποιος ο λόγος να καπνίζουν οι καπνιστές μέσα στα μαγαζιά γενικότερα και ποιος ο λόγος της αντι-αντικαπνιστικής υστερίας που μας ονομάζει όλους υστερικούς και φασίστες; (Δεν αναφέρομαι σε εσένα, Ambrose, αλλού γράφτηκαν απίστευτα πράγματα για το τσιγάρο, μέχρι και σχετικά με τις _ευεργετικές ιδιότητες_ του καπνού). 



Ambrose said:


> Από εκεί και πέρα, όσον αφορά τους υπαλλήλους συμφωνώ ότι* δεν είναι ευχάριστο *και ότι υπάλληλοι μη καπνιστές δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι υποχρεωμένοι να εισπνέουν τον καπνό των άλλων.



Δυο παρατηρήσεις: πρώτον ότι δεν πρόκειται για κάτι που απλώς δεν είναι ευχάριστο και δεύτερο ότι είναι αδύνατο να προστατευτούν από το παθητικό κάπνισμα οι υπάλληλοι μη καπνιστές, αφού κανείς δεν θα ρίσκαρε να χάσει τη δουλειά του γι' αυτό, ιδίως υπό τις σημερινές συνθήκες. Όλοι θα υπέγραφαν ότι δέχονται να εργάζονται μέσα στον καπνό με δική τους ευθύνη, μόνο και μόνο για να μη χάσουν τη δουλειά τους. Αμφιβάλλεις γι' αυτό;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2010)

Το πλάνο ενεργειών των καταστημάτων που επιθυμούν να διατηρήσουν καπνικό περιβάλλον συνίσταται στα ακόλουθα: (1) Εκμετάλλευση των αναγκών των τοπικών αρχόντων για επανεκλογή τους στις επερχόμενες εκλογές Τ.Α., οπότε δεν βεβαιώνονται πρόστιμα κλπ. (2) Ίδρυση λεσχών καπνιστών και μετατροπή των αδειών λειτουργίας των καταστημάτων σε νεοπαγείς Λ.Κ.


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2010)

Το συντονιστικό των καφεζυθεστιατόρων και πάσης Ελλάδος διοργάνωσε και εκδήλωση στον Ιανό (πού αλλού; γνωστό το ντουμάνι που επικρατεί εκεί μέσα) με ανθρώπους του πνεύματος (ως γνωστόν, πνεύμα σημαίνει φύσημα αέρος) υπέρ του ιερού δικαιώματος της επιλογής: «Σήμερα μας απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα, αύριο τι θα ακολουθήσει», αναρωτήθηκαν. Brave new world, "1984" κλπ. κλπ. Επανάσταση Λαέ. Πες πες, με το προπέτασμα... καπνού που εξαπολύουν θα πείσουν τους εαυτούς τους ότι τους απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα γενικώς! Απορώ πώς δεν πήγε και η Λιάνα Κανέλλη (η Μαλβίνα κωλυόταν) και ο άλλος ο δημοσιογράφος με το τσιμπούκι (ξεχνάω τ' όνομά του).


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2010)

Λέει εκεί:
Οι ομιλητές επανέλαβαν τη «δίκαιη και ξεκάθαρη» θέση του συντονιστικού να υπάρχει απαγόρευση, όπου συναθροίζονται υποχρεωτικά άνθρωποι, και επιλογή, όπου προαιρετικά.

Ενδιαφέρον επιχείρημα. Να απαγορευτεί ο φόνος στους πολέμους αυτού του κόσμου, όπου μας συναθροίζουν υποχρεωτικά. Να επιτραπεί στο δρόμο όπου περπατάμε προαιρετικά. Ας πρόσεχες, ας καθόσουν στο σπίτι σου.


----------



## Costas (Sep 16, 2010)

Πριν από καμιά δεκαριά μέρες πέτυχα μια αφίσα "Αυτόνομων" που κηρύσσει και αυτή την "απειθαρχία" στο σύστημα κλπ. κλπ. σε σχέση με το τσιγάρο. Ιδού το ντελιριακό τους κείμενο, όσο μπόρεσα να το βγάλω από τις φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα με το κινητό:

ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ (…)
ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΙΣ
ΤΟΥ «ΥΓΙΕΙΝΙΣΜΟΥ»!

Η εκστρατεία απαγόρευσης του καπνίσματος είναι, εδώ και χρόνια, το μεγαλύτερο (…) _ατομικής/κοινωνικής συνήθειας_ απ’ την ένδοξη εποχή των παλιών φασιστικών (…) δήθεν «προστασίας της δημόσιας υγιείας [ΣΣ. sic]» είναι προπέτασμα καπνού· και όχι από (…) απόδειξη γι’ αυτό: η δημαγωγία και τα μέτρα κατά του τσιγάρου προέρχονται από (…) οργανισμούς και θεσμούς, διεθνείς και εθνικούς, που πριν λίγους μήνες, με την ίδια υπο(…) «δημόσιας υγείας» ΠΟΥΛΗΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΝΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΙΠΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΧΟΙΡΩΝ, μοιράζοντας (…) στις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες: απ’ τον παγκόσμιο οργανισμό υγείας μέχρι τα εθνικά (…) απ’ τα μήντια μέχρι τον τελευταίο υποχόνδριο.

(…) ελπίδες επιτυχίας αυτή η εκστρατεία μαζικής «διόρθωσης» της (…) ζωής, χρειαζόταν «κοινωνική υποστήριξη». Η εφεύρεση (… [της έννοιας του παθητικού καπνίσματος]) καπνοαπαγόρευση, αξιοποιώντας στο έπακρο την βλακεία, την αμάθεια και τις υγιεινιστικές φοβίες εκατομμυρίων πρωτοκοσμικών υπηκόων. Που είναι παθητικότατοι σ’ όλες τις διανοητικές και ψυχολογικές δηλητηριάσεις του συστήματος, αλλά βρήκαν (επιτέλους!) από τι «κινδυνεύουν»: απ’ το τσιγάρο του διπλανού! Οι τύποι αυτοί θα γίνουν αθάνατοι μετά την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος – εεε: Σίγουρα. ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ Η ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΡΟΥΦΙΑΝΙΑΣ!!

Τα κράτη, τα αφεντικά και οι λακέδες τους, θυσιάζουν κάτι λίγο (τα κέρδη των καπνοβιομηχανιών) για να κερδίσουν κάτι υπερ-πολύτιμο: την τυφλή πειθαρχία και υπακοή στην υγιεινιστική τρομοκρατία, που προκαλεί ήδη πολύ σχεδιασμένα κύματα μαζικών κοινωνικών νευρώσεων. Στην πραγματικότητα ούτε οι καπνοβιομήχανοι θα υποφέρουν. Όπως συμβαίνει πάντα με το κεφάλαιο, αν ένας τομέας έχει μικρά κέρδη τα λεφτά μεταφέρονται σε άλλους με μεγαλύτερα. Και οι κοινωνικοί πανικοί «έχουν λεφτά»!!

Μπορεί να μοιάζει αστείο το να γίνει «πράξη αντίστασης» το κάπνισμα, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να «το κόψουμε» επειδή έτσι διατάζουν οι τύραννοι της ζωή μας! Κι ούτε πρόκειται να καταδεχτούμε να παλιμπαιδίζουμε, καπνίζοντας –κρυφά– στην τουαλέτα!

ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΥΓΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΞΟΥΣΙΩΝ
- ΚΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΔΑΥΤΕΣ!

_ΑΥΤΟΝΟΜΟΙ_​






Τελικά η άρση του ιστορικού σχίσματος αναρχικών - μαρξιστών μεταξύ τους και των δυονών με τα μικροαστικά στρώματα των μπαροζυθεστιατόρων θα επιτευχθεί μέσω του ντουμανιστικού μετώπου!


----------



## Elsa (Sep 16, 2010)

Πόσο παραμορφωτικούς φακούς έχουν βιδώσει βαθιά μέσα στο κεφάλι τους και τα βλέπουν τόσο διαστρεβλωμένα όλα; Πέφτω πάνω σ' αυτή την αφίσα κάθε μέρα στα Εξάρχεια και τραβάω μεγάλη σύγχυση. Η λέξη που σου λείπει στον τίτλο είναι _σεκλέτια_ κι η αφίσα για να απολαύσετε το ...ανατρεπτικό κείμενο, υπάρχει εδώ:http://sarajevomag.gr/autonomia/autonomoi_posters/autonomoi_posters_23.html

Κρίμα, κάποιες άλλες αφίσες τους ήταν πολύ πετυχημένες...


----------



## danae (Sep 16, 2010)

Πέρα από το οξύμωρο να τα βάζεις με την κατανάλωση και συγχρόνως να καπνίζεις αρειμανίως Marlboro (ή σαντέ ή ό,τι άλλο θέλετε) είδα και το άλλο οξύμωρο στην εκδήλωση για τη Μαριναλέδα: να μιλάνε για τα δηλητήρια που μας ταΐζουν, ενώ συγχρόνως είχαν από ένα τσιγάρο αναμμένο ο καθένας. Παρεμπιπτόντως, πολύ ωραία η εκδήλωση για τη Μαριναλέδα και πολύ καλή η δουλειά των παιδιών στο Βοτανικό Κήπο. Το οξύμωρο, ωστόσο, παραμένει οξύμωρο.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 16, 2010)

Costas said:


> Τελικά η άρση του ιστορικού σχίσματος αναρχικών - μαρξιστών μεταξύ τους και των δυονών με τα μικροαστικά στρώματα των μπαροζυθεστιατόρων θα επιτευχθεί μέσω του ντουμανιστικού μετώπου!



Κώστα, ως αντικαπνιστής μαρξιστής, σου υπόσχομαι να κάνω το παν για να μην αρθεί το σχίσμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2010)

Συμβίωσα με άνθρωπο που λόγω τσιγάρου βρέθηκε σε σχετικά νέα ηλικία να αντιμετωπίζει ένα βαρύ εγκεφαλικό και στη συνέχεια εγχείρηση τριπλού μπαϊπάς. Αυτός ήταν από τους τυχερούς επειδή έζησε. Υπάρχουν οι λιγότερο τυχεροί, όπως οι φίλοι και γνωστοί που χάθηκαν από καρκίνο του πνεύμονα και του λάρυγγα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πολύ θα ήθελα να δω κάποιους απ' τους συντάκτες αυτής της αφίσας την ώρα που θα τους ανακοινώνεται από τον γιατρό τους η πικρή αλήθεια. Θα ήθελα να δω πόση απ' αυτή τη μαγκιά θα τους έχει φύγει ακαριαία, και αν θα αναφωνήσουν: "Πεθαίνω νέος, αλλά δεν με νοιάζει, επειδή απολάμβανα επί μερικές δεκαετίες τον εθισμό μου!"

Είναι σίγουρο ότι υπάρχουν χιλιάδες καπνιστές που δεν ασπάζονται αυτή τη γελοία στάση. Ξέρουν ότι το τσιγάρο είναι εθισμός-σκλαβιά σε μια πανίσχυρη ουσία, και δεν το επενδύουν με δήθεν επαναστατικές* ιδιότητες. Ομολογούν ότι θα ήθελαν να το κόψουν, αλλά είτε δεν μπορούν ακόμα, είτε δεν τολμούν καν να το διανοηθούν. Αλλά όταν βλέπω άνθρωπο που μου τον έχουν συστήσει ως διανοούμενο και σκεπτόμενο να υποστηρίζει τέτοιες κουταμάρες, λυπάμαι πολύ, αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι ο εγκέφαλός του τού επιτρέπει να σκέφτεται και να αντιδρά σωστά. Και ο ίδιος θα το καταλάβει μόνο όταν, και αν, κάποια στιγμή μπορέσει να βρεθεί στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο απ' αυτό που στέκεται σήμερα και δει τον εαυτό του με ανοιχτά μάτια κι όχι με τυφλωμένα.

*Ωραίος επαναστάτης αυτός που διακηρύσσει ότι προτιμάει να είναι σκλάβος!


----------



## anef (Sep 17, 2010)

Συγνώμη για το σεντόνι, αλλά τα γράφω μαζεμένα.
Σε σχέση με την άποψη των συγγραφέων και των άλλων στον Ιανό, ότι δηλ. το κάπνισμα πρέπει να απαγορεύεται σε μέρη όπου πάει κανείς υποχρεωτικά (π.χ. υπηρεσίες, νοσοκομεία) και να επιτρέπεται σε χώρους όπου πάει κανείς προαιρετικά, πιστεύω ότι παραγνωρίζεται έτσι το γεγονός πως η διασκέδαση σε καφέ, μπαρ, κλαμπ και εστιατόρια δεν είναι κάτι περιθωριακό και αμελητέο στην κοινωνική ζωή των ανθρώπων. Ίσα-ίσα είναι μια απ' τις σημαντικότερες μορφές κοινωνικής συναναστροφής, και απ' αυτή την άποψη είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό υποχρεωτική. (Από την άλλη, βέβαια, κάπως θα πρέπει -αναγκαστικά μάλλον- να αντιμετωπιστεί και το γεγονός ότι δεν μπορείς να απαγορεύσεις σε συναινούντες ενήλικες να κάνουν κάτι που θέλουν σε έναν κλειστό χώρο -αν αυτός έχει τη μορφή π.χ. κλειστού μπαρ/κλαμπ κλπ.. Έτσι, παρόλο που δεν θα 'θελα να μπω σ' ένα μπαρ και να με υποχρεώσουν να ντυθώ με βινύλ και να μαστιγώνω τους θαμώνες, κανείς δεν μου απαγορεύει να πάω σ' ένα κλαμπ SM και να το κάνω (λέμε τώρα). Ειδικά σε κοινωνίες που η προσωπική απόλαυση αποθεώνεται, υπάρχει μια μικρή αντίφαση. Μπορεί όμως κάτι να προβλέπεται ήδη και να το αγνοώ, αν και προσωπικά δεν το θεωρώ σημαντικό.)

Όμως, ενώ όπως είπα και παραπάνω είμαι κατά του καπνίσματος σε κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους, μου μένουν κάποιες απορίες: γιατί ειδικά το κάπνισμα; Και με τόση επιμονή και μένος; Γιατί όχι, ας πούμε, η ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση ή το εξασθενές χρώμιο στο πόσιμο νερό; Ή γιατί όχι ταυτόχρονα; Επίσης, γιατί μόνο απαγόρευση και όχι και πρόληψη; Πώς εξηγείται αυτή η εμμονή από την πλευρά κυβερνήσεων που κατά τα άλλα δείχνουν να μη δίνουν δεκάρα για τη δημόσια υγεία; Χωρίς να υπονοώ πως εξυφαίνεται κάποια διεθνής συνωμοσία, ωστόσο κάποια εξήγηση πρέπει να υπάρχει. Δεν μπορεί οι ΗΠΑ, η χώρα που αρνείται να υπογράψει οποιαδήποτε σύμβαση για την υπερθέρμανση του πλανήτη (καταδικάζοντας έτσι εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους σε φτώχεια, προσφυγιά ή και θάνατο) και αδιαφορεί για την υγεία των -φτωχότερων- κατοίκων της, να είναι και αυτή που κόπτεται τόσο πολύ για τη διακοπή του καπνίσματος με το πρόσχημα της προαγωγής της υγείας. Ή η Τουρκία, επίσης. Και για όσους λένε ότι αυτά συμβαίνουν μόνο έξω, θα διαφωνούσα. Και η δική μας κυβέρνηση είναι πολύ υποκριτική σ' αυτό τον τομέα. Όμως, θα μπορούσε κανείς να πει ότι, εντάξει, οι κυβερνήσεις έχουν τους δικούς τους λόγους, εμείς όμως γιατί να μην επωφεληθούμε; Σωστά, αλλά, πολιτικά μιλώντας, γιατί πρέπει να το κάνουμε στιγματίζοντας τον καπνιστή; Ή προάγοντας την αντίληψη ότι η υγεία είναι μόνο ζήτημα προσωπικής επιλογής; Ή συναινώντας στην απόκρυψη άλλων ζητημάτων που ενδεχομένως να είναι και πολύ σημαντικότερα για τη δημόσια υγεία;

Τέλος, διαφωνώ μ' αυτό που είπε η αγαπητή Δανάη πιο πάνω (με την οποία βέβαια συμφωνώ σε πολλά άλλα). Ότι δηλαδή πρόκειται για μια συνήθεια από την οποία δεν προκύπτει κανένα όφελος, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Αντίθετα, αυτοί που καπνίζουν έχουν οφέλη γι' αυτό καπνίζουν, δεν είναι χαζοί: αντιμετωπίζουν τα καθημερινά άγχη τους, αποκτούν μεγαλύτερη αυτοπεποίθηση στις κοινωνικές συναναστροφές τους, έχουν σύντροφο στη μοναξιά τους (ο καλύτερος σύντροφος του εξόριστου και του φυλακισμένου ήταν, και είναι ακόμα υποθέτω, το τσιγάρο). Σε σύγκριση με τα μειονεκτήματα (που όλοι πιστεύουν πως με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο θα τα αποφύγουν) για άλλους το ισοζύγιο είναι θετικό (έστω και προσωρινά, για μερικές δεκαετίες :)), για άλλους αρνητικό. Άσχετα αν συμφωνούμε ή διαφωνούμε μ' αυτό, πολλοί άνθρωποι έτσι το βιώνουν, αισθάνονται να έχουν κέρδη, και μάλιστα γνωρίζοντας ότι κάποτε μπορεί να το μετανιώσουν. Και πάντως, ακριβώς η αναγνώριση των πλεονεκτημάτων που έχει για τον καπνιστή το κάπνισμα θα βοηθούσε πολύ περισσότερο στην πρόληψη κατά του καπνίσματος (αν βέβαια είχαμε ένα σύστημα υγείας που πραγματικά ενδιαφερόταν). 

Ελπίζω να μη θεωρηθεί ότι έχω αυτές τις απόψεις επειδή είμαι μεταλλαγμένη ή έχω πειραγμένα από τη νικοτίνη εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2010)

Καλημέρα :)


anef said:


> Όμως, ενώ όπως είπα και παραπάνω είμαι κατά του καπνίσματος σε κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους, μου μένουν κάποιες απορίες: γιατί ειδικά το κάπνισμα; Και με τόση επιμονή και μένος; Γιατί όχι, ας πούμε, η ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση ή το εξασθενές χρώμιο στο πόσιμο νερό;


Να σου απαντήσω με ένα παράδειγμα; Εγώ δεν καπνίζω. Επίσης, όχι ότι θα έπρεπε να ενδιαφέρει, αλλά καμιά φορά με πιάνουν αλλεργίες αναπνευστικές. Έτσι, μπορώ φαντάζομαι να ζητήσω να με προστατεύουν από τον καπνό των άλλων όταν βγαίνω έξω από το σπίτι μου. Δεν απαγορεύεται όμως στον εκάστοτε καπνιστή να περιοριστεί σε χώρους όπου επιτρέπεται το κάπνισμα και να καπνίσει όσο θέλει. Κανείς δεν είπε στους καπνιστές _μην ξανακαπνίσετε ποτέ_. Τους είπε, ωστόσο, _μην ξανακαπνίσετε εκεί που ενοχλείτε τους άλλους_. 

Ωστόσο, για την ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση, πώς ακριβώς θα μπορούσε να γίνει η απαγόρευση; Να βγει μια υπουργική απόφαση που να λέει στις συγκεντρώσεις διοξειδίου του άνθρακα _να κατέβετε αμέσως από περίπου 380ppm που είστε τώρα σε 100ppm* και μιας και το λέμε, μη συνεχίσετε να αυξάνεστε;_ 

Η παραπάνω πρόταση δεν έχει σκοπό να ειρωνευτεί, για να εξηγούμαι. Σκοπό έχει να δείξει ότι είναι *άστοχος* ο παραλληλισμός του καπνίσματος με τη μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος. Συγκρίνεις, δηλαδή, μια συνήθεια που απλώς πρέπει να εξασκείται εκεί που δεν ενοχλεί τους άλλους, με ένα γενικευμένο πρόβλημα που εξαρτάται από τη χρήση του αυτοκινήτου, ρεύματος που παράγεται από λιγνίτη, ενέργειας που παράγεται από ορυκτά καύσιμα κτλ κτλ. 




anef said:


> Δεν μπορεί οι ΗΠΑ, η χώρα που αρνείται να υπογράψει οποιαδήποτε σύμβαση για την υπερθέρμανση του πλανήτη (καταδικάζοντας έτσι εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους σε φτώχεια, προσφυγιά ή και θάνατο) και αδιαφορεί για την υγεία των -φτωχότερων- κατοίκων της, να είναι και αυτή που κόπτεται τόσο πολύ για τη διακοπή του καπνίσματος με το πρόσχημα της προαγωγής της υγείας.


Και πάλι συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα, αλλά εντάξει: στις ΗΠΑ έχουν γίνει πάρα πολλές αγωγές κατά καπνοβιομηχανιών, αλλά και επιχειρήσεων, κρατικών και μη, για αρρώστιες και θανάτους που αποδεδειγμένα προκαλεί το παθητικό κάπνισμα και έχουν κερδηθεί. Επομένως, δεν υπάρχει συνωμοσία. Πρόκειται απλώς περί προσπάθειας να μην πληρώνουν όλοι αυτοί χρήματα στους παθόντες. 


anef said:


> Σωστά, αλλά, πολιτικά μιλώντας, γιατί πρέπει να το κάνουμε στιγματίζοντας τον καπνιστή; Ή προάγοντας την αντίληψη ότι η υγεία είναι μόνο ζήτημα προσωπικής επιλογής;


Γνωστό το επιχείρημα, ωστόσο θα σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο: για ποιο λόγο μερίδα των καπνιστών απαξιώνει, κοροϊδεύει, μειώνει και χαρακτηρίζει άσχημα τους παθητικούς καπνιστές; Δεν είναι αυτό μια μορφή κοινωνικού ρατσισμού; Δεν είναι άσχημο να στιγματίζεται ο παθητικός καπνιστής ως άλλος υστερικός, υποχόνδριος Χίτλερ; Δεν είναι τουλάχιστον ευτελές το να του λες ότι οι πιθανότητες να πάθει καρκίνο και καρδιά από μια επιλογή ενός άλλου είναι λίγες, άρα να μη μιλάει; Άρα για ποιο σεβασμό μιλάμε; Του καπνιστή που θέλει να τον σέβονται αλλά εκείνος γράφει τους άλλους στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια;



anef said:


> Αντίθετα, αυτοί που καπνίζουν έχουν οφέλη γι' αυτό καπνίζουν, δεν είναι χαζοί: αντιμετωπίζουν τα καθημερινά άγχη τους, αποκτούν μεγαλύτερη αυτοπεποίθηση στις κοινωνικές συναναστροφές τους, έχουν σύντροφο στη μοναξιά τους (ο καλύτερος σύντροφος του εξόριστου και του φυλακισμένου ήταν, και είναι ακόμα υποθέτω, το τσιγάρο). Σε σύγκριση με τα μειονεκτήματα (που όλοι πιστεύουν πως με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο θα τα αποφύγουν) για άλλους το ισοζύγιο είναι θετικό (έστω και προσωρινά, για μερικές δεκαετίες :)), για άλλους αρνητικό. Άσχετα αν συμφωνούμε ή διαφωνούμε μ' αυτό, πολλοί άνθρωποι έτσι το βιώνουν, αισθάνονται να έχουν κέρδη, και μάλιστα γνωρίζοντας ότι κάποτε μπορεί να το μετανιώσουν. Και πάντως, ακριβώς η αναγνώριση των πλεονεκτημάτων που έχει για τον καπνιστή το κάπνισμα θα βοηθούσε πολύ περισσότερο στην πρόληψη κατά του καπνίσματος (αν βέβαια είχαμε ένα σύστημα υγείας που πραγματικά ενδιαφερόταν).


Ούτε αυτοί που δεν καπνίζουν είναι χαζοί, και έχουν οφέλη, γι' αυτό δεν καπνίζουν: έχουν καλύτερη αναπνοή και δε λαχανιάζουν με δυο σκάλες, αποκτούν αυτοπεποίθηση χωρίς δεκανίκια, έχουν σύντροφο στη μοναξιά τους άλλους ανθρώπους, και έτσι το βιώνουν και το αισθάνονται. Ναι, το ξέρω ότι αυτό είναι γενίκευση, ωστόσο τη χρησιμοποιώ για να δείξω ότι σε σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις είναι αποπροσανατολιστικό να χρησιμοποιούνται επιχειρήματα με συναισθηματική βάση.

Θα επαναλάβω κάτι: δε μου αρέσει που τίθεται η διαφωνία σε λάθος βάση. Δεν είπε κανείς στους καπνιστές να μην καπνίζουν. Τους είπε να μην καπνίζουν εκεί που ενοχλούν τους άλλους. Αυτοί οι «άλλοι» δεν έχουν δικαιώματα, αναρωτιέμαι; 

__________________________________
*ppm: μέρη ανά εκατομμύριο. Μελέτες που έχουν γίνει, δείχνουν ότι ακόμα και εάν σταματήσει τώρα αμέσως η χρήση ορυκτών καυσίμων, η συγκέντρωση διοξειδίου του άνθρακα θα συνεχίσει να αυξάνεται, με ολέθρια αποτελέσματα για το περιβάλλον.


----------



## anef (Sep 19, 2010)

@Palavra: λίγο βιαστικά -όχι όμως και σύντομα και ελπίζω όχι τελείως μπερδεμένα: 

Με κάποια που λες συμφωνώ, γιατί ήδη το είπα: είμαι υπέρ της απαγόρευσης σε κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους. Επιμένω όμως να το λέω έτσι («σε κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους») γιατί, ναι, θέτω το ζήτημα σε άλλη βάση. Το θέτω *μόνο *στη βάση της υγείας των ανθρώπων, όχι στη βάση της «ενόχλησης». Υπάρχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι που ενοχλούνται από την εικόνα των γυναικών που καπνίζουν στο δρόμο. Οι Ταλιμπάν στο Αφγανιστάν ενοχλούνται από το θόρυβο που κάνουν τα τσόκαρα των γυναικών πάνω στα καλντερίμια, γιατί τους αποσπούν την προσοχή από τις σοβαρές αντρικές ασχολίες τους. Οι Γάλλοι αποφάσισαν πως ενοχλούνται από τη μαντίλα που φοράνε οι μουσουλμάνες. Στην Αμερική ενοχλούνται σε κάποιες πολιτείες από τον καπνό στα 10 ή στα 12 μέτρα, δε θυμάμαι, από την είσοδο δημόσιων κτιρίων. Κάποιοι ενοχλούνται και απ' το τσιγάρο του Λούκι Λουκ. Η «ενόχληση» δε μου λέει τίποτα, λοιπόν. Μόνο η συζήτηση που έχει γίνει για την υγεία (και σε επιστημονικό επίπεδο και σε επίπεδο κοινωνίας) μπορεί να αποτελεί βάση κτγμ. Και μόνο σ' αυτή τη βάση συμφωνώ με την απαγόρευση. Όχι, για παράδειγμα, γιατί βρωμάνε τα ρούχα: κι από την τσίκνα βρωμάνε, κι από μια βόλτα στο κέντρο της πόλης. Επίσης, θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι η απαγόρευση δεν καλύπτει και δεν μπορεί να καλύψει όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Μάλιστα αφήνει απ' έξω κάποιες πολύ σημαντικές: τα παιδιά που ζουν με γονείς που καπνίζουν δεν μπορούν να προστατευτούν απ' αυτά τα μέτρα. Τι ελπίζουμε να κάνουμε; Να λέμε απ' το πρωί ως το βράδυ τους καπνιστές σιχαμένους μέχρι να μάθουν να τους καταγγέλλουν τα ίδια τα παιδιά τους, ή καλύτερα να ρίξουμε βάρος στην πρόληψη, στην ενημέρωση κλπ., πάλι λαμβάνοντας υπόψη μας ότι π.χ. μια καταθλιπτική μάνα χρειάζεται πολλά άλλα πράγματα πρώτα πριν κόψει το τσιγάρο, και πολλά απ' αυτά δεν εξαρτώνται αποκλειστικά απ' αυτήν (π.χ. ούτε η ανεργία, ούτε η μοναξιά, ούτε η έλλειψη φροντίδας για τα μικρά παιδιά στη δουλειά είναι ατομική υπόθεση. Btw, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αυτά είναι συναισθηματισμός, ενώ η διήγηση των προσωπικών μας ιστοριών δεν είναι). Το τσιγάρο δεν είναι, όπως περιγράφεται, απλά μια κακιά συνήθεια. Είναι μια κακιά συνήθεια που συνδέεται με πολλά άλλα πράγματα στη ζωή μας. 

Κι έρχομαι τώρα στη βάση της συζήτησης κατ' εμέ, δηλαδή την υγεία. Ούτε αυτήν δυστυχώς μπορώ να τη δω μεμονωμένα. Για παράδειγμα, η καλή ποιότητα τροφίμων δεν εξαρτάται μόνο απ' τον καλό ή κακό παραγωγό, αλλά από την ίδια τη φύση της βιομηχανίας τροφίμων, από το κέρδος που είναι συνδεδεμένο μ' αυτήν και πάει λέγοντας. Σε επίπεδο πολιτικό και ιδεολογικό, αυτό που έλεγα για τη συγκάλυψη πιο πάνω αναδεικνύεται πολύ καλά ακριβώς απ' αυτό που είπες εσύ, δηλ. ότι για τη ρύπανση δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα. Ακριβώς: η αντιμετώπιση των ζητημάτων σε πλαίσιο ατομιστικό ακριβώς αυτή τη συνέπεια έχει κτγμ. Να θεωρούμε πως για τα μεγάλα, την αδικία, την καταπίεση, την ανισότητα, την καταστροφή του πλανήτη είμαστε αδύναμοι, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα. Οπότε, ας πάρουμε τηλέφωνο να καταγγείλουμε τον διπλανό μας που καπνίζει. Αφού δεν μπορούμε να σιάξουμε τον κόσμο ας σιάξουμε τη γλώσσα: μπορούμε να στέλνουμε επιστολές στην Καθημερινή μέχρι να καταλάβουν όλοι και να μιλάνε σωστά, επιτέλους. 

Ούτε εγώ ειρωνεύομαι: κι εγώ που τα λέω αυτά λιγότερο ενεργώ π.χ. ως μέρος συλλογικότητας και περισσότερο ως άτομο. Απλώς λοιπόν αναδεικνύω το θέμα. Όχι όμως έτσι απλά θεωρητικά: πριν από λίγο καιρό πήγα σε μια θεατρική παράσταση ενός έργου του Άκη Δήμου εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη, όπου, σύμφωνα με τις σκηνικές οδηγίες, ο πιανίστας έπρεπε να καπνίζει (τρία-τέσσερα τσιγάρα συνολικά, σε μια μεγάλη αίθουσα). Ε, σηκώθηκε κάποιος και διέκοψε την παράσταση, και πήρε το τσιγάρο απ' τα χείλη του πιανίστα βρίζοντας και κάνοντας φασαρία. Η Πέμυ Ζούνη ξαναζήτησε τσιγάρο απ' το κοινό και έτσι η παράσταση συνεχίστηκε. Δε συμβαίνουν μόνο στην Αμερική λοιπόν αυτά.


----------



## danae (Sep 19, 2010)

Σχετικά με το να επιτρέπεται το κάπνισμα εκεί όπου η συνάθροιση δεν είναι υποχρεωτική (με αφορμή την τοποθέτηση των παρευρεθέντων στον Ιανό):

Είναι πολύ απλουστευτική τοποθέτηση και με βάση αυτό το σκεπτικό θα έπρεπε να επιτρέπεται το κάπνισμα σχεδόν παντού. Πολύ βιαστικά, γιατί πρέπει να φύγω, να θυμίσω ότι ούτε στις πανεπιστημιακές αίθουσες πχ είναι υποχρεωτική η παρουσία, τουλάχιστον όχι για τους φοιτητές. Αν επιτραπεί το κάπνισμα, απλώς θα απαγορεύεται σε όσους έχουν πρόβλημα να παρευρίσκονται, όπως ουσιαστικά απαγορεύεται να παρευρίσκονται σε συνελεύσεις παντός τύπου. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ότι θα ήθελα να πάω σε συνέλευση των αδιόριστων καθηγητών, αλλά έμαθα ότι καπνίζουν, οπότε αποκλείεται εκ των πραγμάτων να πάω. Θα ήταν τόσο απλό να έβγαιναν έξω από την αίθουσα κάθε φορά που θα ένιωθαν την ανάγκη να καπνίσουν -και πολύ δημοκρατικότερο. Για να μην το πάω πιο μακριά λέγοντας ότι ούτε στο νοσοκομείο είναι υποχρεωτικό να πάει κάποιος... Αν δεν θέλει, δεν πηγαίνει.

Επίσης για το ωραίο που γράφεται περί επιλογής των εργαζομένων να δουλεύουν σε χώρο με καπνό ή όχι -βλ. μπαρ κτλ- που, αν θυμάμαι καλά, επίσης ακούστηκε στον Ιανό, να πω ότι είναι τόσο ελεύθεροι να επιλέξουν αν θα μείνουν σε μια τέτοια δουλειά, όσο και να επιλέξουν αν θα μείνουν σε οποιαδήποτε δουλειά με χαμηλό μισθό ή χωρίς ένσημα. Αν δεν ήμουν σαφής, δεν τίθεται θέμα επιλογής, έχουμε το απλό γνωστό εκβιαστικό εργοδοτικό δίλημμα: αν δεν σου αρέσει εδώ, είσαι ελεύθερος να φύγεις.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2010)

Καλησπέρα,


anef said:


> Σε επίπεδο πολιτικό και ιδεολογικό, αυτό που έλεγα για τη συγκάλυψη πιο πάνω αναδεικνύεται πολύ καλά ακριβώς απ' αυτό που είπες εσύ, δηλ. ότι για τη ρύπανση δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα. Ακριβώς: η αντιμετώπιση των ζητημάτων σε πλαίσιο ατομιστικό ακριβώς αυτή τη συνέπεια έχει κτγμ. Να θεωρούμε πως για τα μεγάλα, την αδικία, την καταπίεση, την ανισότητα, την καταστροφή του πλανήτη είμαστε αδύναμοι, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα.


Θα ήθελα, κατ' αρχάς, να πω ότι όταν λέω ότι το τσιγάρο με ενοχλεί, εννοώ ότι με ενοχλεί επειδή δεν μπορώ να αναπνεύσω. 
Δεύτερον, ποτέ δεν είπα ότι για τη μόλυνση δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα. Είπα ότι δε γίνεται να κάνουμε τίποτα με ένα νόμο, στο πλαίσιο του αρχικού δικού σου παραλληλισμού σχετικά με την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος.

Για τη μόλυνση, φυσικά και μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολλά πράγματα, τόσο ατομικά όσο και πολιτικά. Ενδεικτικά, να μη χρησιμοποιούμε αυτοκίνητο, να κινούμαστε με μέσα που δε μολύνουν το περιβάλλον, όπως το ποδήλατο, να καταναλώνουμε όσο λιγότερο ρεύμα μπορούμε, να πιέζουμε με συμμετοχή σε οικολογικές οργανώσεις κτλ. Αδυνατώ ωστόσο να κατανοήσω τι σχέση έχει αυτό με την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος. Θεωρώ τη χρήση άλλων επιχειρημάτων αποπροσανατολιστική. Εάν θέλουμε να συζητήσουμε για τη μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος, ευχαρίστως, αλλά *όχι σε αυτό το νήμα*.

Επίσης, ακόμα απορώ με τον ισχυρισμό περί στιγματισμό του καπνιστή: ο στιγματισμός του παθητικού καπνιστή δεν είναι άδικος; Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιο λόγο δίνεται τόση βάση, από τους καπνιστές, στο ότι τους χαρακτηρίζουν, τους μειώνουν, τους περιθωριοποιούν κτλ, όταν και πολλοί από τους ίδιους χαρακτηρίζουν, μειώνουν και περιθωριοποιούν τους μη καπνιστές. Μονά ζυγά δικά μας δε γίνεται.


----------



## anef (Sep 19, 2010)

Palavra, όσα ρωτάς τα έχω ήδη πει με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Δεν δήλωσα καθαρά ότι οι αντιδράσεις για υστερικούς αντικαπνιστές κλπ. με βρίσκουν εντελώς αντίθετη. Το δηλώνω τώρα.

Αν πιστεύετε ότι τα μηνύματά μου είναι άσχετα μ' αυτή τη συζήτηση μπορείτε να τα σβήσετε, κανένα πρόβλημα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2010)

Καλημέρα και καλή βδομάδα,
όχι, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να σβήσουμε, νομίζω. Αν ωστόσο θα ήθελες να συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση για τη μόλυνση του πλανήτη, μπορούμε να κάνουμε άλλο νήμα, είμαι σίγουρη ότι πολλοί θα ήθελαν να συμμετάσχουν.


----------



## anef (Sep 20, 2010)

@Palavra: πραγματικά δεν ξέρω γιατί επιμένεις 
Στα δύο ποστ έκανα επίσης αναφορά στο Αφγανιστάν, τη Γαλλία, τις ΗΠΑ, μία θεατρική παράσταση, σε μαστίγια, στην τσίκνα και τις γυναίκες. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κατάλαβε κάποιος ή κάποια από δω μέσα ότι πρόθεσή μου ήταν να μιλήσω γι' αυτά τα θέματα.

Τελείως καλοπροαίρετα το λέω αυτό: τα θέματα που μπαίνουν δεν είναι δυνατόν να συζητιούνται μόνο στο πλαίσιο ή τη βάση που επιθυμούν τα υπόλοιπα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας ή ακόμα κι αυτός/ή που πρωτοάνοιξε ένα νήμα. Αν ήταν έτσι τότε π.χ. στο νήμα που είχα ανοίξει εγώ, το «σε τούτα εδώ τα μάρμαρα», και αφορούσε τα Ελγίνεια κι ένα συγκεκριμένο άρθρο εφημερίδας, θα'πρεπε να είχατε σβήσει τα περισσότερα ποστ ή να καλούσατε κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι τα μέλη να ανοίξουν άλλο νήμα. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δε, πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πόσοι θα διάβαζαν τις δικές μου αναρτήσεις και θα πίστευαν στα σοβαρά ότι θέλω να μιλήσω για τη ρύπανση.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2010)

Επιμένω γιατί, όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, τίθενται δύο (ή μάλλον πολλά) διαφορετικά θέματα: από τη μία το κάπνισμα, και από την άλλη η μόλυνση, το Αφγανιστάν, κτλ κτλ. 

Πώς μπορούμε να κάνουμε συζήτηση για οποιοδήποτε θέμα όταν ανοίγει ένα άλλο, το οποίο μάλιστα συγκρίνει δύο (ή μάλλον πολλά) ανόμοια πράγματα, σαν να λέμε μήλα με μολύβια; Είναι σαν να πάω εγώ στη συζήτηση για τα μάρμαρα και να πω _μα καλά, τα ελγίνεια και η αρχαιοκαπηλία μας ενοχλούν τώρα; Εδώ πεθαίνουν παιδάκια στην Αφρική από την πείνα_. 

Και για να εξηγούμαι: σκοπός μου δεν είναι να επιτεθώ σε εσένα. Ωστόσο, είναι συχνό φαινόμενο η σύγκριση του παθητικού καπνίσματος με το νέφος, και θα ήθελα να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι το ένα δεν έχει να κάνει με το άλλο. Όπως επίσης η αδιαφορία μερίδας καπνιστών προς τους μη καπνιστές δεν έχει να κάνει με την κυβερνητική πολιτική των ανεπτυγμένων χωρών του κόσμου σχετικά με την πρόληψη του φαινόμενου του θερμοκηπίου. Ελπίζω να είναι τώρα ξεκάθαρο αυτό που γράφω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2010)

anef said:


> Οι Γάλλοι αποφάσισαν πως ενοχλούνται από τη μαντίλα που φοράνε οι μουσουλμάνες.



Τι ακριβώς απαγόρεψαν οι Γάλλοι:
Burka and Niqab Banned in France


----------



## anef (Sep 20, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο, να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι το ένα δεν έχει να κάνει με το άλλο. Όπως επίσης η αδιαφορία μερίδας καπνιστών προς τους μη καπνιστές δεν έχει να κάνει με την κυβερνητική πολιτική των ανεπτυγμένων χωρών του κόσμου σχετικά με την πρόληψη του φαινόμενου του θερμοκηπίου. Ελπίζω να είναι τώρα ξεκάθαρο αυτό που γράφω.



Δεν έχουν σχέση κατά τη γνώμη σου, αυτό λέω. Αν το ζήτημα του καπνίσματος θέλεις να το δεις από άποψη ιδεολογική και πολιτική φυσικά και έχουν. Και αυτή την άποψη ανέδειξα. Ανέφερα μάλιστα ρητά ποια ακριβώς θεωρώ ότι είναι η σύνδεσή τους, δεν πέταξα στην τύχη δυο θέματα δίπλα-δίπλα. Τέλος πάντων, ο λόγος που επιμένω είναι ακριβώς γιατί το θέμα έχει ανακύψει και σε άλλες συζητήσεις, όπως λες κι εσύ, και πάντως δεν το παίρνω σαν προσωπική επίθεση.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2010)

Πραγματική απορία: πώς μπορείς να δεις το κάπνισμα από ιδεολογική και πολιτική άποψη;


----------



## anef (Sep 20, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Πραγματική απορία: πώς μπορείς να δεις το κάπνισμα από ιδεολογική και πολιτική άποψη;



Καλά, εσύ τώρα πας γυρεύοντας ν' ανοίξουμε πολύυυυ μεγάλη συζήτηση :) 

Απάντηση δια της ερωτήσεως: υπάρχει και περίπτωση μια απαγόρευση (ή άρση απαγόρευσης ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη νομοθετική ρύθμιση) να μην έχει πολιτικές και ιδεολογικές διαστάσεις; Τι είναι, φυσικό φαινόμενο;


----------



## anef (Sep 20, 2010)

Έγραψα και τα Ελγίνεια με γιώτα στο 256 πιο πάνω. Δεν το διορθώνετε μη βγει κάνα μάτι;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2010)

Fixxed


----------



## stathis (Sep 20, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Πραγματική απορία: πώς μπορείς να δεις το κάπνισμα από ιδεολογική και πολιτική άποψη;


Σχεδόν τα πάντα μπορείς (και συχνά επιβάλλεται) να δεις από ιδεολογική και πολιτική άποψη, στο κάπνισμα θα κωλώσουμε; :)

Π.χ., το ότι συχνά στις mainstream αμερικάνικες ταινίες ο μόνος που καπνίζει είναι ο κακός ή το ρεμάλι της υπόθεσης, από ποια άποψη θα το δούμε;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2010)

Δε βρίσκω πώς ακριβώς αναλύεται ιδεολογικά το να προκαλείς με μια συνήθεια που έχεις προβλήματα υγείας σε τρίτους, ωστόσο...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 20, 2010)

anef said:


> Η «ενόχληση» δε μου λέει τίποτα, λοιπόν. Μόνο η συζήτηση που έχει γίνει για την υγεία (και σε επιστημονικό επίπεδο και σε επίπεδο κοινωνίας) μπορεί να αποτελεί βάση κτγμ. Και μόνο σ' αυτή τη βάση συμφωνώ με την απαγόρευση. Όχι, για παράδειγμα, γιατί βρωμάνε τα ρούχα: κι από την τσίκνα βρωμάνε, κι από μια βόλτα στο κέντρο της πόλης.



Κοίτα, η "ενόχληση" δεν είναι ούτε παραξενιά ούτε αισθητικό θέμα. Μέχρι πριν 4-5 χρόνια (που το έκοψα εγώ και αμέσως μετά δύο ακόμα συνάδελφοι) στο γραφείο ήμαστε 8 καπνιστές και μία μη καπνίστρια. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, η κατάσταση ήταν απελπιστική ακόμα και για μένα που κάπνιζα αλλά πολύ περισσότερο για εκείνην. Βάλε 8 άτομα επί 10-15 τσιγάρα -τουλάχιστον- σε έναν ενιαίο χώρο περίπου 40 τ.μ. Μάλιστα εκείνη ήταν πολύ υπομονετική και η γκρινιάρα ήμουν εγώ, που τους άνοιγα τα παράθυρα χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι και όλοι μου φώναζαν, γιατί αλλιώς καθημερινά γύρναγα σπίτι με πονοκέφαλο και έπρεπε να λουστώ και να πλύνω τα ρούχα μου ή να τα βγάλω στο μπαλκόνι, ήταν αδύνατον από τη μπόχα να τα αφήσω μέσα στο σπίτι. 
Όταν το έκοψα κιόλας (οπότε μου μύριζαν όλα πιο έντονα) είχα απελπιστεί και σκεφτόμουν σοβαρά να φύγω από τη δουλειά, ήταν αφόρητο, αλλά κατά ευτυχή συγκυρία, μεταφερθήκαμε σε άλλο κτίριο και βρέθηκα σε δικό μου χώρο με την άκαπνη συνάδελφο και δικό μου παράθυρο!
Ακόμα καλύτερα, τώρα με την απαγόρευση, οι καπνιστές βγαίνουν στο μπαλκόνι, εκτός απ' όταν κάνει πολύ κρύο που "κλέβουν", αλλά δε με νοιάζει γιατί κλείνω την πόρτα μου και ανοίγω το παράθυρο.
Και, υπερβάλλεις, από μια βόλτα στην πόλη δεν βρωμάνε τα ρούχα μου μετά, κάθε μέρα στην πόλη περπατάω, ούτε κόβεται η ανάσα μου όπως σε ένα χώρο τίγκα στον καπνό.
Όσο για την τσίκνα, ε, δεν πάω κάθε μέρα σε ταβέρνα! Μια στο τόσο θα το ανεχτώ. Αν είναι και καπνός από τσιγάρο μαζί όμως, θα ζοριστώ πολύ, θα πονέσει το κεφάλι μου και θα χάσω το κέφι μου και γι αυτό, έχω καταλήξει να πηγαίνω μόνο καλοκαίρι σε μαγαζιά που είναι ανοιχτά...


----------



## anef (Sep 21, 2010)

@Elsa: έπρεπε να το είχα διευκρινίσει. Πήρα τη λέξη «ενόχληση» από την επιχειρηματολογία της Παλάβρας, χρησιμοποιώντας την όμως πια καθαρά σε πολιτισμικό-κοινωνικό-πολιτικό επίπεδο (γιατί όταν μιλάμε για απαγόρευση δια νόμου είμαστε πια, θέλουμε δε θέλουμε, *και *σ' αυτό το επίπεδο), λέγοντας πως εκεί δεν τη θεωρώ εγώ -άλλοι μπορεί να τη θεωρούν- βάση απαγόρευσης. Μ' άλλα λόγια, φυσικά και ενοχλείσαι από το κάπνισμα κι εσύ και η Δανάη και η Palavra αλλά κι εγώ, εντελώς σωματικά, και κάτω από συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες. Εγώ μπορεί να κάνω ώρες να συνέλθω αν κάποιος καπνίζει μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο όταν ταξιδεύω. Όμως, αυτού του είδους η ενόχληση *συνδέεται με την υγεία *με τρόπο που *δεν συνδέεται με την υγεία *η ενόχληση από το τσιγάρο στα 10 μέτρα από την είσοδο ενός κτιρίου, ή η ενόχληση από ένα τσιγάρο σε μια θεατρική παράσταση από έναν ηθοποιό, ή η ενόχληση από το τσιγάρο στο στόμα μιας γυναίκας επειδή είναι γυναίκα, ή η ενόχληση από το τσιγάρο στο στόμα του Λούκι Λουκ. Εκεί, πολιτισμικά όμως μόνο και όχι προσωπικά, δικαιούται κανείς να μιλήσει ακόμα και για υστερία, η οποία κτγμ έχει ιδεολογικά χαρακτηριστικά. Ελπίζω να γίνεται και λίγο πιο κατανοητό το γιατί έφερα αυτά τα παραδείγματα. Για να δείξω ότι η ενόχληση δεν είναι απαραίτητα αθώα και αυτονόητη παντού.

Και συμπληρώνω: ο λόγος που με απασχολεί η λέξη «ενόχληση» και την πήρα από την επιχειρηματολογία της Παλάβρας (ή οποιαδήποτε παρόμοια επιχειρηματολογία, λέω αυτό το παράδειγμα γιατί με την Παλάβρα μίλησα) είναι ακριβώς γιατί γλιστράμε συνέχεια από την προσωπική, σωματική ενόχληση στην άλλη ενόχληση με πολλή ευκολία, π.χ. φέρνουμε το προσωπικό μας παράδειγμα με την πραγματική ενόχληση, μετά όμως πηδάμε στο πόσο σιχαμεροί είναι οι καπνιστές ή πόσο μη φυσικό είναι το κάπνισμα (λες και το άγχος π.χ. που αποδεδειγμένα συνδέεται με το κάπνισμα, είναι φυσικό) ή πόσο μειώνονται οι ικανότητες λογικής σκέψης στους καπνιστές.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 21, 2010)

Οκ! :) Εγώ πάλι, μιλάω υποθέτοντας ότι εδώ μέσα έχουμε κάπως γνωριστεί και έχουμε μια στοιχειωδώς κοινή λογική. Προφανώς δεν εννοώ ότι με ενοχλεί σωματικά αν κάποιος καπνίζει σε ανοιχτό χώρο 10 μέτρα μακριά μου! Αλλά, δυστυχώς, δεν είναι αυτή η συνηθισμένη κατάσταση που αντιμετωπίζουμε σε εργασιακούς χώρους, ταβέρνες, καφετέριες, συναυλίες ή ομιλίες, έτσι δεν είναι; 

Όσο για το αν και κατά πόσο «μειώνονται οι ικανότητες λογικής σκέψης στους καπνιστές», δεν θα το έθετα στη βάση της _λογικής_, προφανώς, όσοι είναι ικανοί για λογική σκέψη δεν θα τη χάσουν καπνίζοντας, αλλά της ευαισθησίας απέναντι στον άλλο. Ο εθισμός στη νικοτίνη, αμβλύνει το αίσθημα του σεβασμού που οι καπνιστές σε άλλες συνθήκες, θα έδειχναν απέναντι στους γύρω τους, και αυτό δεν το λένε μόνο οι ειδικοί, το έχω κάνει, δυστυχώς, και ξέρω.

Αντιγράφω από το whyquit.com, είναι λίγο μακρυνάρι αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο:

_As smokers, nicotine's two-hour chemical half-life inside our bloodstream was the basic clock governing our next mandatory feeding time. Nicotine is simply a chemical. As such it cannot think, plan, plot or conspire. When feeding time arrived and the alarm sounded it didn't matter where we were or who we were with, it was time to light another fire between our lips, a fire that would release more than 500 gases and 3,500 chemical particles, including at least 43 known cancer causing chemicals. 
We each had an absolute right to trade an endless stream of nicotine-rich burning toxic waste dumps for neurochemical freedom, declining health and a 50% chance of roughly 5,000 fewer sunrises. But did we also have a right to inflict very real damage upon the circulatory and respiratory systems of those who happened to be present when our feeding alarm sounded? While engaged in our own senseless self-destruction and intentionally committing slow suicide in open public, did we also have the right to intentionally inflict known harms upon others? 
Whether we've arrested our dependency or it has arrested us, we each remain true drug addicts, either facing that next mandatory feeding or just one powerful puff of nicotine away from again having to do so. While still under the influence, most of us naturally feared losing the convenience of being able to quickly elevate our falling blood-serum nicotine level, and many of us fought loud and hard to stop society from increasingly treating us as social rejects and outcasts, as if we had leprosy. 
But once we master the law of addiction and develop a full appreciation for the power of one puff, once we become the jailor and our dependency our prisoner, once we come out from under the influence of what many experts now regard as the most captivating chemical on earth, it isn't so hard to see that as an actively feeding addict I was extremely selfish, insensitive, and uncaring in putting my convenience above the health of family and friends who cared for me so much that they were willing to endure harm to their own bodies so that this drug addict could remain comfortable within his skin. 
The anti-smoking zealot is wrong to see and treat the nicotine addict as the enemy. Our only crime is that ninety percent of us became chemically dependent as children or teens. But our re-wired brains could easily have been theirs. 
To this day, narrow-minded anti-smoking organizations turn their heads to a nicotine addiction industry that daily bombards young impressionable minds with such lies as adults smoke for taste, flavor, pleasure, adventure, to make friends, or because they like to "stir the senses," when in truth 90% are chemically addicted under DSM mental health standards and smoke because it hurts when they don't. Instead of fighting how we got here they instead focus tremendous disdain upon who we each quickly became. 
[…]
Isn't a hate-filled heart that neglects the air breathed by those chemically enslaved as wrong as a mind so focused on feeding an addiction that it's willing to compromise the health of those sharing its air? Sadly, here in the U.S., health policymakers are so out of touch with reality that they continue to give anti-smoking groups millions in public funds intended for the creation of new effective smoking cessation programs, programs that will never see light of day. Their enemy is the smoker and the very last thing they'll ever do is give comfort, aid or assistance to the enemy. 
[...]
Secondhand smoke is not a battle between "us and them." It's a battle for public health - all of the public. As much as we need to awaken our brother and sister smokers to the impact of forcing others to breath our addiction, we must awaken those championing clean indoor air to the realization that the solution is love not hate, education not isolation, and assistance not resistance. We need to teach them that the moment a child or teen succumbs to the pressures and influence of years of tobacco industry marketing, that the lies, not the child, are the enemy. 
Secondhand smoke is a symptom not the problem. The problem is dependency ignorance and a community climate that breeds youth and young adult nicotine dependency. Look closely above the candy racks in your neighborhood convenience store. Do you really think the tobacco ads are there by chance? What goes through the mind of a twelve year-old when day after day windows in grocery stores, gas stations and even the neighborhood pharmacy tell them that life without tobacco isn't living? _

Και για τον εθισμό, από το ίδιο site:

_Some people would argue that smoke-a-holic is just a cute euphemism which should not be compared to what they consider degrading syndromes. Contrary to this belief, nicotine addiction can be equally as strong and deadly as any of these other conditions. In fact, if you total the number of people who die yearly of all these other conditions combined, they would not add up to the number of premature deaths attributed to cigarette smoking.
Until recent times, the idea of nicotine being a physiologically addictive substance was controversial in the world-wide medical community. For a drug to be considered addictive, it must meet certain criteria. First, it must be capable of inducing physical withdrawal upon cessation. Nicotine abstinence syndrome is a well documented, established fact.
Second, tolerance to the drug usually develops. Increasingly larger doses become necessary to achieve the same desired effects. Smokers experience this phenomenon as their cigarette consumption gradually increases from what probably was sporadic occasional use to a required daily consumption of one or more packs.
The third criterion is that an addictive substance becomes a totally consuming necessity to its user, usually resulting in what is considered by a society as anti-social behavior. Many have argued that cigarette smoking fails to fulfill this requirement. True, most smokers do not resort to deviant behaviors to maintain their dependency, but this is because most smokers do manage to easily obtain the full complement of cigarettes they need to satisfy the addiction. When smokers are deprived of easy accessibility to cigarettes, the situation is totally different.
During World War II, in concentration camps in Germany, prisoners were not given enough food to fulfill minimum caloric nutritional requirements. They were literally starving to death. A common practice among smoking prisoners was to trade away their scarce supplies of life sustaining food for cigarettes. Even today, in underdeveloped countries, such as Bangladesh, parents with starving children barter away essential food for cigarettes. This is not normal behavior.
During the "stop smoking clinics" I conduct, numerous participants admit to going through ashtrays, garbage cans and, if necessary, gutters looking for butts which may still have a salvageable value of a few puffs when their own supplies are depleted due to carelessness or unforeseen circumstances. To them, it is sick to think that they ever performed such a grotesque act, but many realize that if they were currently smoking and again caught in a similar predicament, they would be fully capable of repeating the repulsive incident.
Nicotine is a drug. It is addictive. And if you let it, it can be a killer. Consider this when you get the urge for a cigarette. One puff can and most often will reinforce the addiction. Don't take that chance.
_


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2010)

Έλσα, μπράβο που το αναδημοσίευσες, είχα ξεχάσει αυτή την ιστοσελίδα. Σίγουρα ο κάθε φανατικός καπνιστής μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει τον εαυτό του σε κάποια από αυτά που γράφονται πιο πάνω. Και, όπως έχουμε πει επανειλημμένα, απ' αυτές τις περιγραφές εξαιρείται εκείνο το μικρό ποσοστό "κοινωνικών" καπνιστών, που έχουν την τύχη να μην εθίζονται, μπορούν να το κόψουν εύκολα, μπορούν να περάσουν πολλές ώρες και μέρες χωρίς τσιγάρο -- και οι οποίοι δυστυχώς αποπροσανατολίζουν κάθε συζήτηση περί τσιγάρου, επιμένοντας ότι είναι μόνο κοινωνική συνήθεια και όχι πραγματικός εθισμός σε κάποια ουσία.


----------



## anef (Sep 21, 2010)

@ Elsa: αφού διάβασα τα δύο άρθρα που παραθέτεις, να ποιες είναι οι παρατηρήσεις μου: 

Καταρχήν σε κανένα από τα δύο δεν παρατίθεται βιβλιογραφία, οπότε είναι δύσκολο να ελέγξει κάποιος ακόμα και στοιχειωδώς αυτά που γράφουν. Και τα δύο άρθρα είναι τελείως ιατροκεντρικά, μ' άλλα λόγια δε λαμβάνουν καθόλου υπόψη τους τους ψυχοκοινωνικούς παράγοντες που εμπλέκονται στο κάπνισμα, αλλά μόνο τους βιολογικούς-ιατρικούς. 

Το πρώτο άρθρο λέει στην ουσία ότι το κάπνισμα είναι εθισμός παρόμοιος με αυτόν από τα ναρκωτικά (κάνναβη και κρακ το ίδιο; Αναρωτιέται κανείς) και -όσον αφορά το ζήτημα που συζητούσαμε- αντιμετωπίζει τους καπνιστές λίγο-πολύ ως ενεργούμενα, ως άτομα που οι μη καπνιστές θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζουν περίπου όπως αντιμετωπίζονταν οι τρελοί στις ταινίες του παλιού καλού ελληνικού κινηματογράφου: ναι σε όλα, αγάπη και κατανόηση. 

Καταρχήν, αναφέρεται στο άρθρο το DSM (οδηγός διαγνωστικών κριτηρίων της Αμερικανικής Ψυχιατρικής Εταιρίας). Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι ο οδηγός αυτός έχει αμφισβητηθεί πολύ από τους ίδιους τους ψυχιάτρους και ψυχολόγους (π.χ. παλιότερα θεωρούσε διαταραχή την ομοφυλοφιλία -κάτι μας λέει αυτό για την επιστήμη και την ιδεολογία), εγώ πουθενά δε βλέπω να λέει ότι το 90% των καπνιστών είναι εξαρτημένοι από χημική ουσία (έχω την έκδοση DSM III). Περιγράφει απλώς τον τρόπο με τον οποίο καλούνται οι επαγγελματίες να διαγνώσουν εξάρτηση από καπνό: χοντρικά όταν το άτομο προσπαθεί να κόψει το κάπνισμα και δεν μπορεί (σελ. 82). Το 90% δεν ξέρω από πού βγαίνει. Αν έχετε το DSM και μπορείτε να εντοπίσετε εσείς κάτι άλλο, ευχαρίστως να το ακούσω -δεν έχω το χρόνο να το διαβάσω και όλο- αλλά απ' όσο είδα με βάση τα περιεχόμενα, τίποτε παρόμοιο δεν αναφέρεται. Αντίθετα, γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη βιβλιογραφία που περιγράφει την πρακτική του καπνίσματος και πέρα από τα στενά όρια του βιολογικού εθισμού (που σαφώς υπάρχει, εννοείται), με όρους καθημερινών συνηθειών, ρουτίνας, οικογενειακού και κοινωνικού πλαισίου και λειτουργιών που επιτελεί το κάπνισμα σ' αυτά τα πλαίσια κλπ. 

Πέρα όμως απ' αυτά, ας πούμε πως είναι διαπιστωμένο πως το 90% των καπνιστών είναι εθισμένο στη νικοτίνη. Αυτό, όμως, καθόλου δεν συνεπάγεται αυτομάτως πως αυτός ο εθισμός αλλοιώνει την προσωπικότητα, νοθεύει την κρίση του ατόμου ή μειώνει την ικανότητα σκέψης του ή την κοινωνική του ευαισθησία. Πρώτ' απ' όλα αυτό θα σήμαινε πως υπάρχει κάποια επιστημονικά (ιατρικά στη δική μας περίπτωση) καθορισμένη ορθή προσωπικότητα, κρίση, σκέψη και ευαισθησία. Μα αυτές είναι κοινωνικές, όχι ιατρικές κυρίως κατηγορίες. Αλλιώς, πώς μπορούμε να εξηγήσουμε το γεγονός ότι σε πολλές χώρες οι καπνιστές δέχτηκαν μια χαρά τα μέτρα απαγόρευσης του καπνίσματος; Ήταν γιατί είχαν προηγουμένως κόψει ή μειώσει το τσιγάρο και έτσι με απελευθερωμένο το σώμα και το μυαλό τους από τη νικοτίνη είδαν την αλήθεια; Ή πείστηκαν πως πρέπει να συμμορφωθούν όταν κοινωνικά το κάπνισμα έγινε μια μη ανεκτή συνήθεια και όταν το πρόβλημα που αποτελεί το κάπνισμα για τους παθητικούς καπνιστές έγινε ορατό κοινωνικά; 

Για το δεύτερο άρθρο, θα 'θελα πραγματικά πολύ να δω τις έρευνες που διαπίστωσαν πως οι καπνιστές τρόφιμοι των στρατοπέδων συγκέντρωσης προτιμούσαν να καπνίσουν παρά να φάνε *λόγω βιολογικού εθισμού*. Μα σε τέτοιες συνθήκες είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό όχι μόνο να θέλεις να συνεχίσεις να καπνίζεις αλλά και να θέλεις να αρχίσεις το κάπνισμα και όλα τα ναρκωτικά του κόσμου ταυτόχρονα. Και την άλλη έρευνα για το Μπαγκλαντές θα ήθελα να δω...

Μέχρι εδώ ήταν πάντως οι αντοχές μου, Έλσα :). Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα πώς μπορούν τέτοιου είδους σάιτ ή άρθρα να βοηθήσουν κάποιον να κόψει το κάπνισμα, αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου με την προσέγγισή τους. Κι αυτό, βέβαια, καμία σχέση δεν έχει προσωπικά με σένα ή με κάποιον άλλο από δω μέσα ή αλλού.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 22, 2010)

Εγώ προσωπικά, "είδα" τόσο ανάγλυφα και ζωντανά τον εαυτό μου μέσα σε αυτά τα κείμενα, που δεν χρειάστηκε να αμφισβητήσω την ακρίβεια όσων γράφουν. Η προσωπική μου εμπειρία των 25 χρόνων καπνίσματος και των αρκετών -μάταιων- προσπαθειών να το κόψω, αλλά και η αξιολόγηση της απαράδεκτης συμπεριφοράς μου σε πολύ σημαντικές φάσεις της ζωής μου (π.χ.στις εγκυμοσύνες) ήταν παραπάνω από ικανές αποδείξεις, δυστυχώς...


----------



## danae (Sep 22, 2010)

@ anef

(Σύντομα κι εγώ, μια μικρή παρατήρηση, δεν θα ασχοληθώ με το σχόλιό σου αναλυτικά). 

Όσα γράφεις είναι όμορφα γραμμένα, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι παλεύεις με νύχια και με δόντια να κάνεις λογικοφανές κάτι παράλογο. Αυτό το διαπίστωσα διαβάζοντας πρώτα το τελευταίο σου σχόλιο και στη συνέχεια το άρθρο που παρέθεσε η Έλσα και στο οποίο αναφερόταν το σχόλιό σου. Ήταν σαν να διάβασα ένα σχόλιο το οποίο να μην ανταποκρινόταν στο κείμενο που σχολίαζε. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω δυο στοιχεία που συνέβαλαν ώστε να έχω αυτή την αίσθηση: πιάστηκες από επιμέρους στοιχεία για να αμφισβητήσεις ένα κείμενο στο οποίο είχαν δευτερεύουσα σημασία. Για παράδειγμα, ασχολήθηκες με την εγκυρότητά του DSM, ενώ στο κείμενο η αναφορά του είχε τελείως διαφορετικό ρόλο, που δεν πλήττεται κατά τη γνώμη μου από τις θέσεις του DSM για την ομοφυλοφιλία. Επίσης ζήτησες βιβλιογραφία για πράγματα τα οποία όλοι βλέπουμε καθημερινά και γνωρίζουμε βιωματικά. 

Εντελώς απλουστευτικά, κατά τη γνώμη μου --και συγγνώμη που γράφω ωμά, τέτοιου είδους απλουστεύσεις είναι που μας κάνουν να μιλάμε για την έλλειψη λογικής έξυπνων ανθρώπων όταν υπερασπίζονται το κάπνισμα, όχι γιατί η νικοτίνη επηρεάζει βιοχημικά τον εγκέφαλο--, αμφισβήτησες τη σημασία του παραδείγματος με τα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης. Με τη σειρά μου αμφισβητώ την άποψη που έμμεσα υποστηρίζεις, ότι όταν βρισκόμαστε σε στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις υπάρχει λόγος να αρχίσουμε το κάπνισμα ή τα ναρκωτικά -με αυτά που έχω περάσει θα έπρεπε όχι απλώς να καπνίζω, αλλά να το 'χω ρίξει στα σκληρά, έτσι μου έχουν πει πολλοί καπνιστές, αλλά δεν συμμερίζομαι την άποψή τους αφού δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί όταν περνάμε δύσκολα θα πρέπει να δυσκολεύουμε τη ζωή μας ακόμα περισσότερο. 

Θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα από την Αθήνα του 2010, όχι από τα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης ούτε από το Μπανγκλαντές. Γνωρίζω μια οικογένεια μεταναστών με τρία παιδιά, που ζει από τις δουλειές του ποδαριού που κάνει ο πατέρας και τα χρήματα που παίρνει η μητέρα καθαρίζοντας μια σκάλα τη βδομάδα. Η μητέρα δεν καπνίζει, αλλά ο πατέρας δίνει 180 ευρώ το μήνα για τσιγάρα. Ζουν σε ένα σπίτι με τρεις κρεβατοκάμαρες και σαλόνι και δίνουν περίπου 400 ευρώ ενοίκιο. Επειδή δεν βγαίνουν οικονομικά, θα μετακομίσουν σε άλλο σπίτι με δύο κρεβατοκάμαρες χωρίς σαλόνι (θα κοιμούνται, δηλαδή, το εννιάχρονο αγοράκι, το δεκάχρονο κοριτσάκι και το επτάχρονο κοριτσάκι σε ένα δωμάτιο και οι γονείς στο άλλο, χωρίς κοινόχρηστο χώρο). Δεν τέθηκε καν η περίπτωση να κόψει ο μπαμπάς το τσιγάρο, για να μη χρειαστεί να μετακομίσουν. Αν αυτό δεν οφείλεται σε εξάρτηση, τότε σε τι οφείλεται;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2010)

Ας φέρω κι εγώ μερικά παραδείγματα, εντελώς βιωματικά για όλους μας:

Όταν κάποιος λέει ότι κάποτε πέρασε οικονομικές δυσκολίες και δεν μπορούσε να καλύψει ούτε τις στοιχειώδεις ανάγκες του, πολύ συχνά χρησιμοποιεί την έκφραση, "Δεν είχα λεφτά ούτε για τα τσιγάρα μου". Δηλαδή, βάζει το τσιγάρο μαζί με τις άλλες στοιχειώδεις ανάγκες, όπως είναι το φαγητό, το σπίτι κλπ. Αν αυτό δεν σημαίνει απόλυτη εξάρτηση από κάτι που κανονικά, εφόσον δεν έχεις χρήματα, θα έπρεπε να το κόψεις πρώτο, τι άλλο σημαίνει; Χρειάζονται έρευνες και μελέτες για να αποδειχτεί αυτό;

Όταν κάποιος λέει ότι "Αφού δεν μου επιτρέπουν να καπνίζω, δεν ξαναπάω στο τάδε μέρος", τι άλλο σημαίνει από το ότι το στερητικό του σύνδρομο αποφασίζει αντ' αυτού, για όλες του τις κινήσεις; Ξέρουμε ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν πηγαίνουν να δουν ποτέ μια ταινία στα multiplex, επειδή οι ταινίες εκεί προβάλλονται χωρίς διάλειμμα, και δεν διανοούνται να καθίσουν δύο ή δυόμισι ώρες χωρίς τσιγάρο.


----------



## anef (Sep 22, 2010)

Παιδιά, συγνώμη, αλλά δεν έχει γίνει καν κατανοητό ότι δεν θέλω να *δικαιολογήσω *το κάπνισμα, ούτε φυσικά να κάνω λογικοφανές το παράλογο, όπως λες Δανάη, ούτε βέβαια να υποστηρίξω ότι αν κάποιος έχει στρες καλό είναι να καπνίζει! Από πού ακριβώς βγαίνει αυτό; Λέω πως το άγχος *συνδέεται *με το κάπνισμα, αυτό λένε οι μελέτες, αυτό λέει η σχετική βιβλιογραφία (τυχαίνει στην οικογένεια να υπάρχει άνθρωπος που έχει ασχοληθεί επαγγελματικά με τη διακοπή του καπνίσματος ως ψυχολόγος). Αυτό είναι μια *παρατήρηση*, όχι *προτροπή*. Λέω πως έχω μπροστά μου ένα φαινόμενο που είναι και *κοινωνικό*, όχι μόνο *βιολογικό*, και προσπαθώ να δω τι είναι αυτό το φαινόμενο, να το ερμηνεύσω. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι για να αντιμετωπίσεις αποτελεσματικά οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα πρέπει πρώτα να το κατανοήσεις. Κυρίως δε, ασχολήθηκα με τη _*λειτουργία *_που μπορεί να έχουν οι καμπάνιες απαγόρευσης και η σύγκρουση που υπάρχει σε κοινωνικό επίπεδο μεταξύ καπνιστών και αντικαπνιστών. Προφανώς δεν τα κατάφερα αφού δεν έγινε κατανοητό ούτε καν το γενικό πλαίσιο.

Το DSM, Δανάη, έχει μεγάλη σημασία γιατί δίνει *επιστημονικό λούστρο *σ' ένα κείμενο που είναι, αν όχι αντιεπιστημονικό, τουλάχιστον απόλυτα μονομερές. Ιατροκεντρικό, το είπα, έτσι θα το έλεγαν οι ειδικοί. Ένα από τα πρώτα πράγματα που κάνει κανείς όταν αναλύει ένα κείμενο που προσπαθεί να πείσει, είναι ακριβώς να εξετάσει την *αξιοπιστία *του. Τις ιστορίες γιατί μου τις αναφέρετε; Αυτά που αναφέρετε τα παίρνω ήδη ως δεδομένα. Έχω κι εγώ πολλές ιστορίες να πω, αλλά δεν είναι το στιλ μου. Επειδή δεν σας λέω ιστορίες, σημαίνει πως η δήλωσή μου ότι *δεν είμαι κατά της απαγόρευσης *πρέπει να αγνοείται; Χρειάζεται να πειστεί κανείς ότι το κάπνισμα είναι κακό; Υπάρχει κάποιος που δεν ξέρει ότι είναι εξάρτηση; Το έγκλημά μου είναι ότι λέω πως υπάρχουν κι άλλοι παράγοντες που πρέπει να εξεταστούν; Αυτό είναι το παράλογο; Μα αυτό είναι κοινός τόπος σε μεγάλο μέρος της σχετικής βιβλιογραφίας.

Τέλος πάντων, κανένα πρόβλημα, να μην αποπροσανατολίζω και τη συζήτηση. Μπορείτε υποθέτω να *ανεχτείτε *5-6 πόστ (άντε, ίσως και μερικών άλλων) μέσα σε διακόσια τόσα που είναι to the point.
(Και ίσως, αν τα ξαναδιαβάσετε όλ' αυτά μετά από καιρό, να μπορέσετε να βγάλετε και κάποια συμπεράσματα για το περιεχόμενο της *ανεκτικότητας*, όταν έχει προηγηθεί συστηματική *περιθωριοποίηση* ).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2010)

Πάντως, anef, εγώ θα ήθελα να ανοίξει η συζήτηση περί κοινωνικών και ιδεολογικών προεκτάσεων του καπνίσματος. Ο λόγος είναι πολύ απλός: όλοι παραδεχόμαστε ως τώρα ότι το κάπνισμα προκαλεί ζημιές στην υγεία. Επίσης, όλοι παραδεχόμαστε ότι είναι καλή η απαγορεύση γιατί προστατεύει τους παθητικούς καπνιστές - όχι όλους, ωστόσο αυτούς που συχνάζουν σε δημόσιους χώρους.

Προσωπικά όμως δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα την αντίρρησή σου στην απαγόρευση. Μιλάς για ανεκτικότητα, για μη περιθωριοποίηση, ωστόσο, στη δική μου αντίληψη, δε γίνεται να ανεχόμαστε κάτι που βλάπτει την υγεία των δίπλα, διότι δεν έχουμε στην προκειμένη μια εξάρτηση που βλάπτει αποκλειστικά το χρήστη και κανέναν άλλο. Επομένως, πώς τις εννοείς ακριβώς τις κοινωνικές προεκτάσεις, και πώς ακριβώς θα μπορούσαμε να είμαστε ανεκτικοί με τους καπνιστές που αρνούνται να το κόψουν;


----------



## crystal (Sep 22, 2010)

Palavra said:


> και πώς ακριβώς θα μπορούσαμε να είμαστε ανεκτικοί με τους καπνιστές που αρνούνται να το κόψουν;



Είμαι σίγουρη πως εδώ ήθελες να γράψεις κάτι άλλο, σωστά;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2010)

Σωστά  Βιασύνη γαρ, συγγνώμη παιδιά. Εννοώ, με τους καπνιστές που αρνούνται να σεβαστούν την απαγόρευση (πάλευα με κάτι σε _να κόψουν τη συνήθεια του να μην_ κτλ, δε μ' άρεσε, και κάπου εκεί χτύπησε το τηλέφωνο...)


----------



## danae (Sep 22, 2010)

Anef, δεν νομίζω να υπήρξε κανείς που να υποστήριξε πως το τσιγάρο είναι αποκλειστικά βιολογικό φαινόμενο και όχι ΚΑΙ κοινωνικό. Οπότε σε αυτό συμφωνούμε. Όσον αφορά τη σύγκρουση μεταξύ καπνιστών και μη καπνιστών --και την περιθωριοποίηση ή το στιγματισμό των καπνιστών στο πλαίσιο των αντικαπνιστικών εκστρατειών-- αυτό ακριβώς το θέμα έθεσε η Έλσα. Για να αντιμετωπίσω, όμως, θετικά τους καπνιστές, για να σταθώ στο πλευρό τους, θα πρέπει να δω ότι και εκείνοι σέβονται τους υπόλοιπους --πράγμα που 41 χρόνια τώρα δεν το έχω δει, παρά ελάχιστες φορές. Επιπλέον, δεν μπορώ να τους δω με κατανόηση, αν το τσιγάρο το παρουσιάζουν για μαγκιά τους. Τους κατανοώ μόνο στο πλαίσιο της εξάρτησής του. Αυτό που διαπιστώνω επανειλημμένα, όμως, είναι ότι οι καπνιστές αρνούνται το γεγονός ότι είναι εξαρτημένοι και αντ' αυτού μιλάνε για επιλογή και απόλαυση. Όταν τίθεται έτσι το ζήτημα, δεν μπορώ με τη σειρά μου παρά να μιλήσω για κομφορμισμό των καπνιστών που θέλουν να συνεχίσουν να καπνίζουν στα μούτρα μας και αδυνατώ να συμμεριστώ το πρόβλημά τους με την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος, αφού εκείνοι δεν συμμερίζονται το δικό μου -και όχι μόνο. 

Επειδή μου αρέσει να μιλάω με παραδείγματα, στο άμεσο περιβάλλον μου είναι καπνιστές με αναπνευστικά προβλήματα που είτε εξακολουθούν το τροπάρι περί επιλογής (η συγκεκριμένη που έχω στο νου μου παρά λίγο να χάσει το πόδι της από θρόμβωση, αλλά τόσο τη θρόμβωση όσο και τα αναπνευστικά της τα αποδίδει αλλού) είτε δηλώνουν αδυναμία να το κόψουν είτε προσπαθούν διαρκώς και ανεπιτυχώς.

Θα στεκόμουν στο πλευρό των καπνιστών που δεν θα φοβόντουσαν το στιγματισμό του εξαρτημένου και θα απαιτούσαν πχ να έχουν το δικαίωμα να καλλιεργούν τα δικά τους καπνά ή να μην αυξηθεί ο φόρος των τσιγάρων, δεδομένου ότι για έναν καπνιστή το τσιγάρο δεν είναι είδος πολυτελείας, αλλά είδος πρώτης ανάγκης, αφού στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχουν άλλη επιλογή από το να καπνίσουν --η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία, τουλάχιστον. Αντί να ασχοληθούν με αυτά, όμως, αρνούνται την πραγματικότητα και παρουσιάζουν την εξάρτησή τους για μαγκιά και το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι να συνεχίσουν να καπνίζουν στα μπαρ και στα εστιατόρια.

Αν χρειάζεται να πούμε πως το κάπνισμα είναι κακό; Δυστυχώς, ναι. Εκεί έχει φτάσει η κουβέντα με πολλούς καπνιστές. Σε άλλη διαδικτυακή συζήτηση, κάποιος έφτασε στο σημείο να παραθέσει σύνδεσμο μιας σελίδας με τα οφέλη του καπνού για την υγεία. Δεν νομίζω καν να είναι άξια σχολιασμού τα επιχειρήματα αυτά.


----------



## anef (Sep 22, 2010)

Η ανεκτικότητα και η περιθωριοποίηση, Palavra, πήγαιναν στον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζεται η *άλλη άποψη*, ή η _*άποψη που δεν κατανοούμε*_, σε μια συζήτηση σαν τη δικιά μας. 

Δεν έχω καμία αντίρρηση στην απαγόρευση καθαυτή, στο περιεχόμενό της με τον τρόπο του το όρισα (κλειστοί δημόσιοι χώροι). Έχω αντιρρήσεις μπόλικες όμως όσον αφορά τον τρόπο που προωθείται η απαγόρευση από τις λογής λογής *εξουσίες ή κυβερνήσεις *(εξού και τα παραδείγματα από ΗΠΑ -εκεί βέβαια υπάρχουν αντιρρήσεις και για το περιεχόμενο της απαγόρευσης πολλές φορές) και τη *λειτουργία που έχει η σύγκρουση *σε κοινωνικό επίπεδο. Για να πω το τελευταίο πολύ απλά: η συζήτηση και η σύγκρουση υποτίθεται ότι γίνεται για την υγεία των ανθρώπων, ωστόσο η έμφαση δεν δίνεται στην ίδια την υγεία (όχι από σας προσωπικά, μη μου απαντήσετε παρακαλώ σ' αυτό), αλλά στο απόλυτα «κακό», «δαιμονοποιημένο» κάπνισμα (που δεν γίνεται κατανοητό ως φαινόμενο με κοινωνικό, πολιτισμικό κλπ. ρόλο αλλά μια κακιά συνήθεια κακών ανθρώπων με τους οποίους πρέπει να συγκρουστούμε). Το απόλυτο κακό, βέβαια, μπορεί να γίνει εξίσου ο αντικαπνιστής ή και οι καμπάνιες κατά του καπνίσματος, καμία αντίρρηση. Έτσι, δεν είδα συγγραφείς να διαμαρτύρονται για την κατάργηση της συλλογικής σύμβασης εργασίας, έκριναν όμως ότι έπρεπε να διαμαρτυρηθούν για τα αντικαπνιστικά μέτρα. Μοιάζει αυτή η σύγκρουση με τον τρόπο που από κάποιους ενδεχομένως η αποσπασματικότητα, η έλλειψη τάξης στην κοινωνική ζωή αντιμετωπίζεται με επιθέσεις κατά της γλώσσας και αυτών που δεν τη χρησιμοποιούν σωστά. (Γιατί, Palavra, ένας από τους δικούς μου τρόπους επιχειρηματολογίας είναι να κάνω παραλληλισμούς και να φέρνω παραδείγματα, όχι να διηγούμαι προσωπικές ιστορίες. Είναι και οι δύο τρόποι θεμιτοί :)) Ταυτόχρονα, και τελείως αποπροσανατολιστικά, δεν συζητιέται ακριβώς η *δημόσια υγεία *που υποτίθεται ότι είναι το θέμα μας. Π.χ. είναι φυσικό να συρρικνώνονται τα δημόσια νοσοκομεία, να υπάρχει ρύπανση, ή ακόμα χειρότερα τρύπα του όζοντος, αλλά δεν είναι φυσικό το κάπνισμα (δεν το λέω για σας, επαναλαμβάνω). Επίσης, είναι φυσικό να υπάρχουν βαρέα και ανθυγιεινά, στα οποία οι εργαζόμενοι πληρώνονται παραπάνω ακριβώς γιατί κάνουν μια δουλειά που επιβαρύνει την υγεία τους (τώρα με την κρίση ούτε καν αυτό, ίσως), αλλά στο μόνο πεδίο που δεν είναι φυσικό αυτό είναι στους εργαζόμενους στα μπαρ και τα εστιατόρια. Αυτά τα θέματα είναι κατεξοχήν πολιτικά και ιδεολογικά (η ιδεολογία όχι απαραίτητα μόνο με την έννοια ρητών απόψεων αλλά και υπόρρητων παραδοχών). Αν θέλεις, λοιπόν, μπορείς να δεις τις αναρτήσεις μου κάτω απ' αυτό το πρίσμα. Η συμφωνία, βέβαια, δεν είναι υποχρεωτική. Αν θέλουμε όμως να ακούμε και καμιά άλλη άποψη, καλό είναι να δίνουμε χώρο όχι μόνο επιτρέποντας -ανεχόμενοι- τις αναρτήσεις των άλλων, αλλά και θεωρώντας δεδομένο πως υπάρχουν αντιλήψεις που είναι τελείως άλλες από τις δικές μας, *πέρα από αυτά που εμείς θεωρούμε αυτονόητα*.

@ Δανάη, μεσολαβεί και η δική σου ανάρτηση, αλλά σήμερα ούτε προλαβαίνω ούτε και αντέχω άλλο. Θα ξαναρχίσω το κάπνισμα έτσι όπως πάμε! Οπότε, άλλη φορά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2010)

Απολαμβάνω τα επιχειρήματα και των δύο πλευρών και ταυτόχρονα θαυμάζω που τα έχετε ξεκαθαρισμένα μέσα σας. Εγώ ούτε τον οργανισμό μου έχω καθαρίσει από τη νικοτίνη ούτε τις σκέψεις μου για το θέμα: δεν θα ήταν ηθικό να ισχυριστώ ότι είμαι αναφανδόν υπέρ του μέτρου της απαγόρευσης αφού, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, όταν πρωτοανακοινώθηκε, ενώ ήμουν ακόμα καπνιστής, (α) αμφισβήτησα ότι θα μπορέσει να εφαρμοστεί στην Ελλάδα, (β) δήλωσα ότι δεν πρόκειται να πηγαίνω σε μέρη όπου θα ισχύει η απαγόρευση. Ίσως ήταν ένα πείσμα. Και σε συζητήσεις με πολλούς καπνιστές, βλέπεις συχνά αυτό το πείσμα. Θα περίμενα από πολλούς καπνιστές, τους παλιότερους, που έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει με το παραπάνω τη ζημιά που τους κάνει το κάπνισμα, να μην εμπλέκονται καν σε συζητήσεις για την ενόχληση των παθητικών καπνιστών και να κάνουν, πρώτοι αυτοί, εκστρατεία κατά του καπνίσματος. Όχι μόνο για τους σαραντάρηδες, αλλά κυρίως για τους εικοσάρηδες. Είχε κάποτε πει ο Α.Μ. ένα αποστομωτικό «Ουαί τοις ηττημένοις» για τους πολυτονιστές, εννοώντας «άσε μας στη στεναχώρια μας». Οι καπνιστές είναι αυτή τη στιγμή οι ηττημένοι της αντικαπνισματικής εκστρατείας. Χάνουν τη μια μάχη μετά την άλλη. Πολλοί εξακολουθούν να προβάλλουν αντίσταση, άλλοι είναι έτοιμοι να πουν το «ουαί τοις ηττημένοις». Ωστόσο, οι πραγματικά ηττημένοι είναι αυτοί που δεν μπορούν να παραδεχτούν ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο να μην το είχαν αρχίσει, αυτοί που θεωρούν ότι το ισοζύγιο του καπνίσματος είναι θετικό. Σε πρώτη ευκαιρία (στο επόμενο διάλειμμα) θα σας πω τη θεωρία μου για το τζίνι.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2010)

danae said:


> Επίσης ζήτησες βιβλιογραφία για πράγματα τα οποία όλοι βλέπουμε καθημερινά και γνωρίζουμε βιωματικά.


Όλοι επί δεκαετίες «βλέπαμε καθημερινά και γνωρίζαμε βιωματικά» ότι το έλκος τού στομάχου προκαλείται από υπερβολική ποσότητα οξέων στο στομάχι, κατάσταση η οποία επιβαρυνόταν από το άγχος και τα καυτερά (αμφότερα είχαν κατηγορηθεί ως αίτια τού έλκους). Το ίδιο υποστήριζε και η ιατρική κοινότητα, και έβγαλε τρελό τον γιατρό Γιάννη Λυκούδη και όποιον άλλον δεν ευθυγραμμιζόταν με την "απόλυτη αλήθεια" που κατείχε η ιατρική κοινότητα και «έβλεπε καθημερινά και γνώριζε βιωματικά» ο κόσμος ολόκληρος. Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί (δηλαδή οι γιατροί τού καθεστωτικού προτύπου) ήταν τόσο λυσσαλέοι στην αντίδρασή τους και τόσο φασιστικοί στην πρακτική τους, που δεν δέχονταν κανένα αποτέλεσμα έρευνας που γινόταν με αυστηρά επιστημονικά κριτήρια και δεν επιβεβαίωνε τα όσα έλεγαν, και δεν επέτρεπαν ούτε καν να δημοσιευτεί: (1) Peptic ulcer - History, (2) Timeline of peptic ulcer disease and Helicobacter pylori. Και οι απλοί άνθρωποι «έβλεπαν καθημερινά και γνώριζαν βιωματικά» όσα τούς έλεγαν οι γιατροί, και δεν διανοούνταν να ζητήσουν να δουν βιβλιογραφία (και, το κυριότερο, όλες τις έρευνες που τα ντεμέκ έγκριτα ιατρικά περιοδικά δεν δημοσίευαν καν επειδή τα αποτελέσματά τους δεν φιλούσαν την κατουρημένη ποδιά τής καθεστωτικής ιατρικής θεωρίας) και εμπιστεύονταν τα πάντα στα "έμπειρα και αξιόπιστα" χέρια των επιστημόνων και των κυβερνήσεων. Τι έγινε, ρε αδέρφια, 'κείνο 'κεί το «Ερευνάτε τας Γραφάς»; Γαργάρα; Μετατράπηκε στο «Πίστευε και μη ερεύνα» που όλοι υποτίθεται πως καταδικάζουμε; Αν σταματήσουμε να ερευνούμε τις δογματικά σερβιριζόμενες αντιλήψεις και να αναζητούμε διαρκώς την αλήθεια, γινόμαστε αυτόματα, άβουλα πιόνια που χάφτουν χαχόλικα ό,τι εξυπηρετεί εκείνη τη στιγμή κάποιον ισχυρό. Να με συμπαθάτε, αλλά τουλάχιστον εμένα δεν θα με βρείτε εκεί. Δεν με νοιάζει το κάπνισμα, αλλά για οτιδήποτε βλέπω να μου προσφέρεται έτοιμη προτηγανισμένη και προαναλελυμένη σκέψη, ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2010)

@279: οκ, ελήφθη :) 
Το ξανάγραψα και σε άλλες αναρτήσεις: είναι σχιζοφρενικό το να απαγορεύει κανείς το κάπνισμα στους δημόσιους χώρους αλλά από την άλλη να επιδοτεί τις καλλιέργειες καπνού. Και καλά οι καλλιέργειες. Η διαφήμιση; Βγήκε, λέει, απαγόρευση, σύμφωνα με την οποία δεν πρέπει να εμφανίζονται τσιγάρα και πακέτα στις διαφημίσεις, ούτε να γίνεται, λέει, γκρίζα διαφήμιση (βλέπε και στάχυ του Λούκυ Λουκ).

Ωστόσο, η απαγόρευση έδωσε νομίμως αρκετό χρονικό περιθώριο στις εταιρείες να συνδέσουν η κάθε μία το προϊόν τους με κάτι (π.χ. τα Camel με την καμήλα). Έτσι, έχουμε π.χ. εταιρείες να μπορούν να διαφημίσουν άνετα ένα προϊόν το οποίο δεν θα μπορεί να καταναλωθεί σε δημόσιους χώρους. Παράνοια.

Προσωπικά πάντως, το μόνο που δε μου αρέσει στην γενικότερη συζήτηση που έχει ανάψει αυτές τις μέρες (και δεν απευθύνομαι σε εσένα, anef :)), είναι το επιχείρημα περί περιορισμού των ελευθεριών των καπνιστών, ακριβώς επειδή το βλέπω από την αντίθετη άποψη, και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιο λόγο να προκρίνεται η ελευθερία του ενός εις βάρος της ελευθερίας του άλλου.

Κατά τα λοιπά, κατανοώ πώς μπορεί να ενταχθεί η συζήτηση σε ένα γενικότερο πλαίσιο ισορροπημένης πολιτικής από τις κυβερνήσεις. Νομίζω, ωστόσο, ότι οι αντιδράσεις μεγάλης μερίδας καπνιστών στα ΜΜΕ και αλλού αυτές τις μέρες είναι ίδια με την αντίδραση που οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι έχουν σε διάφορα άλλα ζητήματα: _έλα μωρέ, εγώ μολύνω το περιβάλλον; Δεν κοιτάμε τη ΔΕΗ; Έλα μωρέ, εγώ φοροδιαφεύγω; Δεν κοιτάμε τους υπουργούς; Αν ήταν δίκαιη η κοινωνία τα πράγματα θα ήταν αλλιώς_ και πάει λέγοντας. Θέλω να πω ότι πολλές φορές όλοι ξεχνάμε ότι ναι μεν πρέπει να γίνονται πράγματα σε συλλογικό επίπεδο, αλλά πρέπει να ξεκινάμε πρώτα πρώτα κάνοντας ο καθένας το μερίδιό του, έστω κι αν αυτό είναι απειροελάχιστο σε σχέση με αυτό που θα έπρεπε να γίνει.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2010)

Το παρακάτω κείμενο είναι μια πρόχειρη δική μου μετάφραση από αντίστοιχο αγγλικό που βρίσκεται εδώ: http://www.journalgazette.net/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080316/EDIT10/803160414. Πρόκειται για τη σύνοψη ενός μικρού βιβλίου, το οποίο μπορείτε να βρείτε ολόκληρο εδώ: http://www.joejackson.com/pdf/5smokingpdf_jj_smoke_lies.pdf. Με την ευκαιρία, έβαλα και κάνα δυο λίνκους στο κείμενο.

*Κάπνισμα, ψέματα και το κράτος-νταντά*

*Οι αντικαπνιστές χρησιμοποιούν αντιεπιστημονικούς ισχυρισμούς και καθαρό εγωισμό για να απαγορεύσουν το κάπνισμα*
Επί χιλιάδες χρόνια στην Αμερική, και περίπου για πεντακόσια χρόνια σχεδόν οπουδήποτε αλλού, ο καπνός ήταν φίλος των ανθρώπων. Τον χρησιμοποιούσαν για να χαλαρώσουν, για τονωτικό και για φάρμακο. Αποτέλεσε ζωτικό μέρος κοινωνικών και πνευματικών τελετουργικών. Χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως νόμισμα. Ολόκληρες κοινωνίες βασίστηκαν σε αυτόν — συμπεριλαμβανομένων, θα μπορούσε να ισχυριστεί κάποιος, και των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών.
Για ένα λεπτό, όμως. Σβήσ' το αυτό! Το κάπνισμα είναι μια αηδιαστική, βρόμικη συνήθεια η οποία αναπόφευκτα θα σε σκοτώσει. Κανένας δεν καπνίζει με τη θέλησή του· όλοι οι καπνιστές είναι θλιβεροί εθισμένοι, θύματα των κακών καπνοβιομηχάνων. Το κάπνισμα είναι μια μάστιγα που πρέπει να εξαλειφθεί.
Όπως οι περισσότεροι στις μέρες μας, έτσι κι εγώ είχα την τάση, μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια, να πιστεύω μάλλον το δεύτερο παρά το πρώτο. Κάπνιζα λίγο και σχεδόν το έκοψα. Αλλά η ακραία υστερία τού αντικαπνιστικού κινήματος, σε συνδυασμό με τα διάφορα κενά και τα αλληλοσυγκρουόμενα σημεία στους ισχυρισμούς του, με έβαλαν σε υποψίες.

*Γνωστό τοις πάσι*
Είναι πλέον «γνωστό τοις πάσι» ότι το κάπνισμα είναι ένα από τα χειρότερα πράγματα που μπορεί κανείς να κάνει στον εαυτό του· «όλοι οι ειδικοί συμφωνούν». Φυσικά, «όλοι οι ειδικοί» κάποτε έλεγαν στις μητέρες να βάζουν τα μωρά τους να κοιμούνται μπρούμυτα — κάτι που σήμερα γνωρίζουμε πως είναι υπεύθυνο για 15.000 θανάτους.
Πιστεύω ότι οφείλουμε να δείχνουμε εμπιστοσύνη σε κάποιον, και όχι μόνον επιδεικνύουμε υπερβάλλουσα ευλάβεια έναντι των γιατρών και των επιστημόνων, αλλά είμαστε ολοένα και περισσότερο διατεθειμένοι να τους επιτρέπουμε να μας υπαγορεύουν τον τρόπο ζωής μας και τη νομοθεσία μας. Η υγεία αντιμετωπίζεται ως απόλυτο αγαθό. Ποιος θα μπορούσε να είναι εναντίον της «υγείας»; Κατά παρόμοιο τρόπο, η «επιστήμη» εξισώνεται με την ακεραιότητα και τη βεβαιότητα. Έχει γίνει η θρησκεία μας.
Δυστυχώς όμως, είναι απειροελάχιστα τα πραγματικά επιστημονικά στοιχεία που περιέχονται στις διακηρύξεις των αυτοπροβαλλόμενων στα ΜΜΕ ως αυθεντίες και των πολιτικών. Αντί γι' αυτό, το μόνο που έχουμε είναι μια αδιάλειπτη ροή «αντιεπιστημονικότητας»: ξεκάρφωτα δεδομένα εκτός τόπου και πραγματικότητας, ανυπόστατοι ισχυρισμοί βασισμένοι σε αμφίβολη μεθοδολογία κι έξυπνα παιχνίδια με τις στατιστικές. Σαν τον τυπικό ξερόλα τού καφενείου ο οποίος μιλά με τις ώρες και με ύφος πολλών καρδιναλίων επί παντός τού επιστητού, ο τυπικός πολιτικός ή συντάκτης εφημερίδας τείνει να προάγει οτιδήποτε το «επιστημονικό» τον βολεύει κατά περίπτωση για να προωθήσει τις δικές του προκαταλήψεις ή προτεραιότητες.

*Το Άγιο Δισκοπότηρο*
Σε κάθε ευκαιρία, οι αντικαπνιστές μάς λένε ότι κανείς δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να τους «επιβάλλει» τον καπνό. Όμως υπάρχουν πράγματα που μας «επιβάλλονται» καθημερινά —ρύπανση, καρκινογόνες ουσίες, δυσοσμία, θόρυβος— τα οποία, σε αντίθεση με τον καπνό, πολύ δύσκολα ελέγχονται μέσω αερισμού ή με απομόνωση των καπνιστών. Πιθανότατα, αντί να δομούμε ένα υποκριτικά ηθικό επιχείρημα, θα έπρεπε να αναρωτιόμαστε εάν κάτι, όντως, μας βλάπτει.
Το «παθητικό κάπνισμα» —για το οποίο χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο «καπνός τσιγάρου από το περιβάλλον» (ETS) στο παρόν πόνημα— ήταν ανέκαθεν το Άγιο Δισκοπότηρο των αντικαπνιστών. Εάν μπορούσε να αποδειχθεί —ή έστω να θεωρηθεί— ότι κάνει κακό στην υγεία, τότε όλη η επιχειρηματολογία των καπνιστών περί δικαιωμάτων, επιλογής, ανοχής και λοιπά θα ακυρωνόταν με μιας.
Προσωπικά δεν έχω καμία απολύτως αμφιβολία ότι το «παθητικό κάπνισμα», όπως το βιώνει ο καθένας μας στην πραγματικότητα, δεν κάνει κακό σε κανέναν, εκτός ίσως από πολύ εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις. Το πρόβλημα με το «δικό μου» επιχείρημα είναι ότι χρειάζεται κάποια προσπάθεια για να γίνει κατανοητό, και κάποιον χρόνο για να επεξηγηθεί, τη στιγμή που οι αντικαπνιστές θα σ' το ξεκόψουν απότομα: «Το παθητικό κάπνισμα σκοτώνει!».
Όμως δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κάποιος πυρηνικός επιστήμων, και όλες οι αποδείξεις είναι άμεσα προσβάσιμες στο Διαδίκτυο. Η FOREST και η FORCES International, για παράδειγμα, έχουν στους ιστοτόπους τους όλες τις λεπτομέρειες για όλες τις σχετικές με τον ETS έρευνες που έγιναν ποτέ. Αφήνω λοιπόν αυτούς, και άλλους ερευνητές, να εξηγήσουν το θέμα λεπτομερέστερα, αλλά τα κύρια σημεία με δυο λόγια είναι:
*1. Άθλια μεθοδολογία. *Ο κόσμος υποθέτει ότι οι μελέτες για τον ETS διενεργούνται από ανώτερους και λαμπρούς ανθρώπους με λευκές ρόμπες οι οποίοι διαθέτουν αλάνθαστους τρόπους για τη γνώση των πραγμάτων — τρόπους που εμείς δεν θα μπορούσαμε ποτέ να κατανοήσουμε. Όμως είναι απλώς αδύνατο το να απομονωθεί και να μετρηθεί η μακροπόθεσμη επίδραση του καπνού τού τσιγάρου σ' ένα άτομο. Έτσι οι περισσότερες μελέτες για τον ETS είναι αντιεπιστημονικές με βάση τις αρχές τής Στατιστικής, και συνίστανται σε χαζά ερωτηματολόγια που ζητούν από τους ανθρώπους να θυμηθούν ποιος κάπνιζε γύρω τους όταν ήταν παιδιά, πόσο, αν τα παράθυρα ήταν ανοιχτά κλπ. Οι μελέτες αυτές επίσης δεν διορθώνονται με βάση τούς «συγχυτικούς παράγοντες» (π.χ. το γεγονός ότι οι σύζυγοι που δεν είναι καπνιστές σε κάθε περίπτωση μοιράζονται τους ίδιους παράγοντες κινδύνου που προκύπτουν από τον τρόπο διατροφής και ζωής εν γένει).
*2. Μη σταθερά αποτελέσματα.* Την ώρα που γράφεται το παρόν, έχουν διενεργηθεί 70 μελέτες για τον ETS. Καθότι πολλές από αυτές είναι διαχωρισμένες σε υποκατηγορίες («παιδική ηλικία», «συζυγική ζωή» και «εργασιακοί χώροι») μπορούμε να πούμε ότι τελικά ανέρχονται σε 147. Από όλες αυτές, μόλις οι 24 δείχνουν την οιαδήποτε αύξηση του κινδύνου. Ωστόσο...
*3. Καμία στατιστική σημαντικότητα.* Οι προαναφερθείσες 24 μελέτες δεν κατέληξαν ούτε κατά προσέγγιση στο είδος των αποδείξεων που θα έπρεπε να μας απασχολούν. Τα νούμερα είναι τόσο μικρά και αναξιόπιστα που θα μπορούσαν εύκολα να προκύψουν από πλήθος συγχυτικούς παράγοντες. Η επιδημιολογία (η μελέτη των αιτίων των νοσημάτων) δεν θεωρείται θετική επιστήμη επειδή το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της είναι υποθέσεις που δεν μπορούν να επιβεβαιωθούν με πειράματα. Οι επιδημιολόγοι έχουν καθιερώσει τον κανόνα πως οτιδήποτε λιγότερο από έναν σταθερό διπλασιασμό ή τριπλασιασμό τού κινδύνου είναι άνευ σημασίας. Τούτο σημαίνει ότι η συχνά επικαλούμενη «αύξηση του κινδύνου κατά 25%» για να νοσήσουν οι μη καπνιστές που εκτίθενται σε ETS αποτελεί στην πράξη μια ασήμαντη αύξηση ενός ήδη ασήμαντου κινδύνου.
*4. Οι καλύτερες μελέτες δεν αποδεικνύουν τίποτε.* Οι μελέτες που δείχνουν κίνδυνο από ETS δεν είναι ούτε καν οι καλύτερες. Οι μεγαλύτερες και περισσότερο αξιόπιστες επιστημονικά μελέτες μέχρι σήμερα είναι είναι η Δεκαετής Ευρωπαϊκή τού Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Υγείας (που εκδόθηκε το 1998) και η 39ετής για την Καλιφόρνια, των Καθηγητών Enstrom και Kabat (που δημοσιεύτηκε στο _British Medical Journal_ το 2003). Σε καμία από αυτές δεν προέκυψε πραγματικός κίνδυνος από τον ETS (για να είμαστε ακριβείς: ο ΠΟΥ παραδέχθηκε ότι τα αποτελέσματα δεν είχαν στατιστική σημαντικότητα και μετά έθαψε τη μελέτη και δεν ξαναμίλησε για εκείνη· οι Enstrom & Kabat συμπέραναν ότι κάποιος κίνδυνος λόγω ETS δεν μπορούσε να αποκλειστεί αλλά ήταν κατ' ουσίαν υπερβολικά μικρός για να προσδιοριστεί).
*5. Μελέτες υψηλού κύρους έχουν αμφισβητηθεί.* Η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος στην Καλιφόρνια —αυτή με την οποία άρχισαν όλα— βασίστηκε σε μια μελέτη τής Υπηρεσίας Προστασίας τού Περιβάλλοντος (ΕΡΑ), η οποία όμως ήταν τέτοια καρικατούρα επιστημονικότητας που κηρύχθηκε άκυρη από ομοσπονδιακό δικαστήριο. Παρότι η ΕΡΑ κατάφερε να ανατρέψει την απόφαση του Δικαστή Osteen επί τη βάσει τής μη δικαιοδοσίας, τα συμπεράσματά του σχετικά με την επιστημονικότητα της μελέτης δεν τέθηκαν ποτέ υπό αμφισβήτηση. Άλλες μελέτες για τις οποίες έγινε μεγάλος ντόρος αποδείχθηκαν εντελώς απάτες· λ.χ. μία που υποστήριζε ότι ο αριθμός των καρδιακών προσβολών στην πόλη Χέλενα της Μοντάνας μειώθηκε αμέσως μετά, και χάρη σε, μια απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος.
*6. Επιλεκτική χρήση δεδομένων.* Οι αντικαπνιστικές ομάδες διαιωνίζουν τον μύθο τού ETS κορφολογώντας δεδομένα από λίγες μελέτες οι οποίες τούς βολεύουν, και κατόπιν επεκτείνοντας τα στατιστικά συμπεράσματα από αυτές. Πολλές μελέτες αποτελούν στην πραγματικότητα «μετα-αναλύσεις», στις οποίες προσεκτικά επιλεγμένες προϋπάρχουσες μελέτες συνδυάζονται και τα στατιστικά στοιχεία «ανακατεύονται» λίγο. Τα αποτελέσματα παρουσιάζονται στη συνέχεια ως «νέα μελέτη».
*7. Μεροληψία.* Σχεδόν όλες οι μελέτες για τον ETS διεξάγονται από ομάδες με απροκάλυπτα αντικαπνιστικές προτεραιότητες και χρηματοδοτούνται κυρίως από φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες, οι οποίες έχουν επενδεδυμένο συμφέρον στο να μας εκτρέψουν όλους από το τσιγάρο στα αυτοκόλλητα νικοτίνης και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά.
*8. Πού είναι οι νεκροί;* Με βάση στατιστικές προβλέψεις υπολογιστών έπρεπε να έχουμε χιλιάδες θανάτους από ETS. Όμως δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα πιστοποιητικό θανάτου, οπουδήποτε στον κόσμο, που να αναφέρει ως αίτιο το «παθητικό κάπνισμα». Δεν υπάρχει ούτε καν έστω μία στοιχειοθετημένη περίπτωση θανάτου ο οποίος να προκλήθηκε συγκεκριμένα από ETS. Πλείστες όσες φορές έχει ζητηθεί από τους αντικαπνιστές να παρουσιάσουν μία τέτοια περίπτωση, κι εκείνοι αρνούνταν κάθε φορά. Τώρα πλέον λένε απλώς ότι οι θέσεις τους είναι «αποδεδειγμένες» και αρνούνται να το συζητήσουν περαιτέρω.

*Το γυμνό μπαράκι*
Την ώρα που γράφονται αυτά, η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος είναι μια εμμονή των πολιτικών η οποία εξαπλώνεται στη Βόρειο Αμερική και, ολοένα και περισσότερο, στην Ευρώπη. Οι πολιτικοί στις μέρες μας λατρεύουν το να απαγορεύουν πράγματα. Στην περίπτωση του καπνίσματος, υπολογίζουν ότι τους κάνει να φαίνονται καλοί (προάγουν την «υγεία»!), καθώς και ότι δεν θα έχουν υπερβολικά σφοδρές αντιδράσεις (η πλειονότητα δεν καπνίζει και δεν νοιάζεται ιδιαίτερα). Όσο για τους καπνιστές: είναι βρομιάρηδες και ανόητοι, σωστά; Ποιος να τους δώσει σημασία;
Πολλές συναισθηματικές σαχλαμάρες λέγονται εις επίρρωση της απαγόρευσης του καπνίσματος, και θα ήθελα να αναφερθώ σε αυτές. Υπάρχουν τρεις πιθανές δικαιολογήσεις για την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος, και οι αντικαπνιστές πηδούν από τη μία στην άλλη σαν παπατζήδες. Εντούτοις καμιά τους δεν αντέχει σε ενδελεχή εξέταση.
*1. «Ορισμένοι (ή πολλοί) άνθρωποι απεχθάνονται τον καπνό.»* Σίγουρα, αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα γούστου, όπως επίσης και, θα μπορούσε να πει κάποιος, μόδας.
Είναι τρελό το να νομοθετούν οι κυβερνήσεις με βάση τα γούστα και τη μόδα. Πού θα σταματήσουν; Εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί ο καπνός σε μια παμπ, αλλά υπάρχουν κάποια πράγματα που όντως με ενοχλούν.
Τα σκυλιά (είμαι αλλεργικός). Οι μεγάλες οθόνες. Οι άνθρωποι που μιλούν δυνατά στο κινητό τους. Η δυνατή μουσική. Η κακή μουσική. Η κακή μπίρα. Θα μπορούσαν να απαγορευτούν και κάνα δυο πράγματα για χάρη μου, παρακαλώ;
Αν στους ανθρώπους δεν αρέσει ο καπνός, θα πρέπει να βελτιωθεί ο αερισμός. Εάν αυτό δεν αρκεί, τότε να υπάρχουν ξεχωριστές αίθουσες, και αν αυτό δεν αρκεί, επιλογή μεταξύ καταστημάτων για καπνιστές και μη καπνιστές.
Όμως ζητήματα γούστου και μόδας πρέπει να επαφίενται στην ελεύθερη αγορά για να κάνει τις επιλογές της, και όχι στις κυβερνήσεις. Μπορεί οι καπνιστές να αποτελούν μειοψηφία (αν και μεγάλη), αλλά αποτελεί παρανόηση της έννοιας της δημοκρατίας το να πούμε ότι τα γούστα τής πλειοψηφίας θα πρέπει να επιβάλλονται σε όλους (ο Τόμας Τζέφερσον είχε προειδοποιήσει για την «τυραννία τής πλειοψηφίας»). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάντως, δεν νομίζω ότι η πλειοψηφία θέλει πράγματι την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος· πιστεύω πως ακόμη και με το υφιστάμενο αντικαπνιστικό κλίμα οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι, αν τους προσφερόταν η εναλλακτική, θα προτιμούσαν λογικούς περιορισμούς με σεβασμό προς όλους και κάποια μορφή επιλογής. Το κάπνισμα αποτελεί, για παράδειγμα, κομμάτι τής κουλτούρας των βρετανικών παμπ εδώ και αιώνες, και τα περισσότερα άτομα που πηγαίνουν σε παμπ είναι διατεθειμένα να το δεχθούν εφόσον δεν γίνεται ντουμάνι, κι εφόσον οι άνθρωποι που έχουν πραγματικά πρόβλημα με τον καπνό έχουν και μέρη για μη καπνιστές όπου μπορούνε να πάνε. Νιώθω κάποια κατανόηση για αυτούς τούς τελευταίους, αλλά το να επιμένουν να απαγορευτεί το κάπνισμα σε όλες ανεξαιρέτως τις παμπ τής χώρας, απλώς για την περίπτωση που ενδέχεται να θελήσουν να πάνε κάποια μέρα σε μια από αυτές, είναι καθαρός εγωισμός.
Την ίδια ώρα υπάρχουν κάποιοι από 'μάς που θεωρούμε γυμνό τον πάγκο τού μπαρ που δεν έχει τασάκια, και ότι ένα μπαρ που απαγορεύει το κάπνισμα παύει να είναι μπαρ. Είναι σαν ένα μαγαζί για fish & chips το οποίο απαγορεύει το αλάτι και το ξίδι. Είναι αποτρόπαιο.
*2. «Η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος αναγκάζει τους ανθρώπους να το περιορίσουν ή και να το κόψουν.»* Από ελευθεριακή άποψη, αυτή είναι μια απαράδεκτη πολιτικοποίηση μιας προσωπικής επιλογής. Από πρακτική άποψη, ωστόσο, δεν έχει πραγματικό αποτέλεσμα. Το κάπνισμα παραμένει νόμιμο και οι φανατικοί καπνιστές, που κανονικά θα «έπρεπε» να το κόψουν, δεν το κάνουν. Οι στατιστικές που δείχνουν μια πτώση στο κάπνισμα μετά τις απαγορεύσεις δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα εντυπωσιακές, και σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι δύσκολο να διακρίνεις τι μέρος τής πτώσης αυτής αντιστοιχεί στην τρέχουσα μακροπρόθεσμη τάση. Οι ιρλανδοί καπνιστές, σύμφωνα με μια καπνοβιομηχανία, κάνουν ημερησίως ένα τσιγάρο λιγότερο. Στην Ιταλία, πάλι, οι πωλήσεις τσιγάρων στην πραγματικότητα αυξήθηκαν.
Οι απαγορεύσεις μπορεί να έκαναν ορισμένους να το κόψουν, αλλά απλώς γέννησαν οργή και τάση για ανυπακοή στους περισσότερους από εμάς τους υπόλοιπους. Υπάρχουν, φυσικά, και οι καπνιστές που θέλουν να το κόψουν και υποστηρίζουν την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος με την ελπίδα ότι θα τους βοηθήσει. Τα άτομα αυτά είναι αντικείμενο λατρείας για τους αντικαπνιστές και υπερπροβάλλονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από τα ΜΜΕ. Προσωπικά τούς θεωρώ και μάλλον αξιολύπητους (καθότι θέλουν το κράτος να πάρει αποφάσεις για λογαριασμό τους) και εγωιστές (καθότι οι απαγορεύσεις τις οποίες υποστηρίζουν θα επηρεάσουν κι εκατομμύρια άλλους καπνιστές που δεν έχουν καμία διάθεση να το κόψουν). Άμα έχεις τέτοιους φίλους, τι τους θέλεις τους εχθρούς;
*3. «Το κοινό, και ιδίως οι εργαζόμενοι, θα πρέπει να προστατευτούν από το "παθητικό κάπνισμα" σε κλειστούς χώρους.»* Αυτή είναι η μόνη δυνητικά ευλογοφανής αιτιολόγηση για τις απαγορεύσεις, αλλά είναι ανειλικρινής, και πολλοί από τους υποστηρικτές των απαγορεύσεων το γνωρίζουν αυτό. Ακόμη κι αν ήταν αλήθεια, τότε γιατί απαγορεύουν, ή προσπαθούν να απαγορεύσουν, το κάπνισμα έξω από τα μπαρ ή στα πάρκα ή στις παραλίες; Πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που ακούσατε έναν αντικαπνιστή να ζητά συγγνώμη από καπνιστές για την αναστάτωση και να βεβαιώνεται ότι έχουν άνετα καθίσματα έξω και θερμαντικά σώματα;
Το αντίθετο: Ορισμένες αμερικανικές πόλεις και πολιτείες έχουν απαγορεύσει το να καπνίζουν οι άνθρωποι μέσα στο αυτοκίνητό τους και στις βεράντες τής πρόσοψης των σπιτιών τους και παροτρύνουν τον κόσμο να καλεί τις αρχές και να καταγγέλλει τον καπνό από το τσιγάρο τού γείτονα που έρχεται προς το μέρος τού σπιτιού τους. Τα καπνιστήρια στους χώρους εργασίας έχουν πλέον καταργηθεί και στα γραφεία έχουν τοποθετηθεί πινακίδες που αναφέρουν ότι απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα σε ακτίνα οχτώ μέτρων από την είσοδο. Στους εργαζομένους γίνονται κατόπιν διαρκώς παρατηρήσεις επειδή κάνουν μεγαλύτερα διαλείμματα για τσιγάρο. Οι καπνιστές που έχουν εξοριστεί από το κτίριο για να κάνουν το τσιγάρο τους, γίνονται αντικείμενα παρενόχλησης και για φασαρία ή σκουπίδια. Αλλά τα σταχτοδοχεία εξωτερικών χώρων ή τσέπης δεν προάγονται διότι κάτι τέτοιο θα συνιστούσε «ενθάρρυνση του καπνίσματος». Δεν είναι προφανές το τι γίνεται εδώ; Οι απαγορεύσεις του καπνίσματος στόχο έχουν το να κάνουν το κάπνισμα όσο δυσκολότερο και πιο άβολο γίνεται, να κάνουν τους καπνιστές να φαίνονται κακοί και να προωθήσουν αυτό που οι αντικαπνιστές αποκαλούν «αποκανονικοποίηση» του καπνίσματος.

*Συμπερασματικά*
Όποια και να είναι τα κίνητρά τους, οι αντικαπνιστές χρησιμοποίησαν τη φοβοκαπηλεία και την αντιεπιστημονικότητα για να μετατρέψουν εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους σε αποδιοπομπαίους τράγους και για να δημιουργήσουν ένα πανίσχυρο ποτοαπογορευτικογενές κίνημα το οποίο έχει θέσει τον εαυτό του υπεράνω κάθε κριτικής ή υποχρέωσης να παρέχει εξηγήσεις.
Με ανακουφίζει κάπως η σκέψη πως, παρότι νικούν στις περισσότερες μάχες, δεν μπορούν να κερδίσουν τελικά τον πόλεμο. Δεν γίνεται να «ξε-ανακαλυφτεί» ο καπνός, και πάντα θα υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που θα τους αρέσει. Σίγουρα θα υπάρξει αντίδραση κάποια στιγμή.
Στο εγγύς μέλλον, τα πράγματα θα χειροτερεύουν όλο και περισσότερο όχι μόνο για τους καπνιστές αλλά και για οποιονδήποτε ο τρόπος ζωής τού οποίου θα θεωρείται «επικίνδυνος» ή «ανθυγιεινός». Όσοι από εμάς θέλουμε να αντισταθούμε θα πρέπει να ενημερωθούμε. Δεν έχει νόημα το να κάνουμε έκκληση στα «δικαιώματά» μας· από τη στιγμή που μας αντιλαμβάνονται ως ταυτοχρόνως αυτόχειρες και δολοφόνους, δεν έχουμε καθόλου δικαιώματα. Εκείνο το οποίο πρέπει να αναδειχθεί πολύ πιο θαρραλέα είναι η επιστημονική ανεντιμότητα των αντικαπνιστών, καθώς και τα συγκρουόμενα συμφέροντά τους. Αυτά τα πράγματα είναι αντικείμενα αποδείξεως σε ένα δικαστήριο.
Στο μεταξύ, εσείς διασκεδάστε σε όσα μέρη σάς αφήνουν ακόμη, κάντε ό,τι χρειαστεί για να μην χάσετε τα λογικά σας, και σας ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Όποια και να είναι τα κίνητρά τους, οι αντικαπνιστές...


Ποια μπορεί να είναι τα κίνητρά τους, άραγε; Θα ήθελα μια λογική θεωρία, παρακαλώ, επειδή τα συμφέροντα της καπνοβιομηχανίας είναι τεράστια, των ιδιωτικών νοσοκομείων που νοσηλεύουν τους καπνιστές κι αυτά τεράστια, των αντικαπνιστών ποια είναι; Τι ακριβώς κερδίζουν οι αντικαπνιστές; 

Θα ήθελα επίσης να μάθω τι επιστημονικα διαπιστευτήρια έχει να προσκομίσει ο κύριος Joe Jackson, και γιατί πρέπει να του δώσω περισσότερη σημασία απ' ό,τι έδωσα στον ταξιτζή που μου ξεφούρνιζε σήμερα θεωρίες συνωμοσίας τύπου Μελ Γκίμπσον για το παρασκήνιο της απελευθέρωσης των μεταφορών. Α, στάσου, τα βρήκα τα διαπιστευτήριά του: Είναι μουσικός και συγγραφέας, γνωστός για σουξέ όπως το "Is she really going out with him?" Έχει κερδίσει και Grammy είναι και fellow της Royal Academy of Music, και γράφει άρθρα! Εύγε, λοιπόν, μπορεί να καταρρίψει όλους τους μύθους για το κάπνισμα, κι εμείς περιμένουμε από τον κύριο Joe Jackson να μας αποκαλύψει την αλήθεια.


----------



## Bella (Sep 22, 2010)

Ένα ακόμα κείμενο. Μακροσκελές, αλλά ενδιαφέρον. (Και μάλιστα με βιβλιογραφία και υποσημειώσεις!) "The Case Against Smoking Bans" http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=897511

Βάζω το link γιατί δεν ξέρω πώς να ανεβάσω το pdf.


----------



## efi (Sep 22, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Τι ακριβώς κερδίζουν οι αντικαπνιστές;



Ότι και όλοι οι ''αντι-''. Χωρίς τους καπνιστές, δεν υπάρχουν. Ώρες ώρες σκέφτομαι ότι μερικοί από αυτούς μερικές φορές μοιάζουν πολύ με τους εθισμένους.

ΥΓ: Οι παρόντες/ παρούσες εξαιρούνται.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Θα ήθελα επίσης να μάθω τι επιστημονικα διαπιστευτήρια έχει να προσκομίσει ο κύριος Joe Jackson.


Ας τσιτάρω κάτι σχετικό:


Palavra said:


> *Index of Logical Fallacies*
> *[...]*
> *Appeal to Authority:*
> (1) the authority is not an expert in the field


Ο επόμενος, παρακαλώ... :)



Bella said:


> Βάζω το link γιατί δεν ξέρω πώς να ανεβάσω το pdf.


Το πρόσθεσα εγώ εδώ.



efi said:


> Ότι και όλοι οι ''αντι-''. Χωρίς τους καπνιστές, δεν υπάρχουν. Ώρες ώρες σκέφτομαι ότι μερικοί από αυτούς μερικές φορές μοιάζουν πολύ με τους εθισμένους.


Παρότι υπάρχουν και άλλες απαντήσεις, τούτη 'δώ είναι μια πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση.


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2010)

efi said:


> Ότι και όλοι οι ''αντι-''. Χωρίς τους καπνιστές, δεν υπάρχουν. Ώρες ώρες σκέφτομαι ότι μερικοί από αυτούς μερικές φορές μοιάζουν πολύ με τους εθισμένους.
> 
> ΥΓ: Οι παρόντες/ παρούσες εξαιρούνται.



Εμένα μου φαίνεται υπερβολική αυτή η εκτίμηση, και κρίνοντας από τον εαυτό μου, τα πράγματα είναι πιο ξεκάθαρα: δε μου αρέσει να είμαι σε χώρους με καπνό. Δεν έχει να κάνει με την υγεία μου, δε φοβάμαι μήπως πεθάνω από το παθητικό κάπνισμα, απλά δε μου αρέσει. Δε θέλω να μυρίζουν τα ρούχα μου και τα μαλλιά μου, να τσούζουν τα μάτια μου κλπ κλπ. Επιπλέον θεωρώ αγένεια το να μη με ρωτάνε αν επιτρέπεται να καπνίσουν μπροστά μου- είμαι αρκετά μεγάλη ώστε να θυμάμαι την εποχή που πάντα ρώταγες πριν ανάψεις τσιγάρο. Όλα αυτά δεν είναι αρκετά ώστε να ξεκινήσω δική μου αντικαπνιστική εκστρατεία ΑΛΛΑ... αφού βλέπω ότι πάει να εφαρμοστεί ολική απαγόρευση, φυσικό είναι να επικροτώ και να επαυξάνω, αφού στο κάτω κάτω θα μου κάνει πιο ευχάριστη την έξοδό μου. 

Στο ΗΒ πάντως είχαμε ένα εξαιρετικά ευεργετικό επακόλουθο της απαγόρευσης: ξαφνικά χωρίς την κάπνα μπορούσε κανείς να μυρίσει τη βρωμιά στα μαγαζιά. Μυρωδιά χυμένης μπύρας, υγρασίας, σαπίλας, μυρωδιά από τις τουαλέτες κλπκλπ. Όχι στην παμπ της γειτονιάς αλλά και σε κυριλέ μέρη που χρεώνουν ένα σωρό λεφτά το ποτό. Μέσα σ'ένα μήνα από την απαγόρευση είχαν συμμορφωθεί οι μαγαζάτορες, είχαν πλύνει τα χαλιά τους, είχαν καθαρίσει τις τουαλέτες, είχαν διορθώσει τις διαρροές.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2010)

SBE said:


> Δεν έχει να κάνει με την υγεία μου, δε φοβάμαι μήπως πεθάνω από το παθητικό κάπνισμα, απλά δε μου αρέσει. [...] Αφού [όμως] βλέπω ότι πάει να εφαρμοστεί ολική απαγόρευση, φυσικό είναι να επικροτώ και να επαυξάνω.


Μα, αυτό ακριβώς λένε και πολλές σχετικές θέσεις: Η διαμάχη για την απαγόρευση ή μη του καπνίσματος, εφόσον δεν τεκμαίρεται από ικανό αριθμό μελετών ότι «το παθητικό κάπνισμα σκοτώνει» τελικά (θα επανέλθω επ' αυτού με σχετικές αναφορές), είναι κατ' ουσίαν μια αντιπαράθεση στη βάση των προσωπικών προτιμήσεων του καθενός και όχι μια σταυροφορία για την προστασία τής υγείας.

Επί τη ευκαιρία, ας κάνουμε μια αναφορά και στην περιβόητη μελέτη τού Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Υγείας (The WHO Study):

Η πρώτη μελέτη τού Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Υγείας για το παθητικό κάπνισμα αποτελεί υπόδειγμα του _ορθού_ τρόπου διενέργειας μιας επιδημιολογικής μελέτης. Δυστυχώς για εκείνους, όμως, έβγαλε αναπάντεχα αποτελέσματα. Οπότε ανταποκρίθηκαν με το να κάνουν μια δεύτερη μελέτη, μια μετα-ανάλυση, η οποία τούς επέτρεψε να εξαγάγουν τα αποτελέσματα που ήθελαν. Τούτη εδώ είναι η ανάλυση της πρώτης τους μελέτης. 
Δεδομένο: Ο Παγκόσμιος Οργανισμός Υγείας διενήργησε μια μελέτη για τον Καπνό Τσιγάρου από το Περιβάλλον (ETS) και τον καρκίνο τού πνεύμονα στην Ευρώπη. 
Δεδομένο: Ο ETS είναι αυτό που κοινώς λέμε «παθητικό κάπνισμα». Οι δύο όροι είναι εναλλακτοί. 
Δεδομένο: Επρόκειτο για μια μελέτη ασθενών-μαρτύρων με χρήση μεγάλου δείγματος. 
Δεδομένο: Σκοπός τής μελέτης ήταν να προκύψει μια ακριβέστερη εκτίμηση του κινδύνου, να ανακαλυφθούν τυχόν διαφορές μεταξύ διαφορετικών πηγών ETS και η επίδραση της έκθεσης στον ETS σε διάφορους τύπους καρκίνου των πνευμόνων.
Δεδομένο: Η μελέτη διενεργήθηκε από δώδεκα κέντρα σε εφτά ευρωπαϊκές χώρες για μια περίοδο εφτά ετών. 
Δεδομένο: Οι συμμετέχοντες ήταν 650 ασθενείς με καρκίνο τού πνεύμονα και 1542 υποκείμενα ελέγχου. Οι ασθενείς με νοσήματα που σχετίζονται με το κάπνισμα εξαιρέθηκαν από την ομάδα ελέγχου. Κανένα από τα υποκείμενα και των δύο ομάδων δεν είχε καπνίσει πάνω από 400 τσιγάρα στη ζωή του. 
Δεδομένο: Τρία από τα κέντρα τής μελέτης πήραν συνεντεύξεις από μέλη των οικογενειών των συμμετεχόντων για να επιεβαιώσουν ότι τα υποκείμενα δεν ήταν καπνιστές. 
Δεδομένο: Η μελέτη δεν βρήκε κανέναν στατιστικώς σημαντικό κίνδυνο να υπάρχει για μη καπνιστές που είτε ζούσαν είτε εργάζονταν μαζί με καπνιστές. 
Δεδομένο: Το μοναδικό στατιστικώς σημαντικό μέγεθος ήταν μια μείωση στον κίνδυνο για καρκίνο τού πνεύμονα μεταξύ των παιδιών των καπνιστών. 
Δεδομένο: Η μελέτη βρήκε ότι ο Σχετικός Κίνδυνος (RR) στη συζυγική έκθεση ήταν 1,16, με Διάστημα Εμπιστοσύνης (CI) μεταξύ 0,93 και 1,44. Με απλά λόγια, αυτό σημαίνει: 
• Η έκθεση στον ETS από τον ή τη σύζυγο αυξάνει τον κίνδυνο για να πάθει κάποιος καρκίνο τού πνεύμονα κατά 16%. 
• Εκεί όπου κανονικά θα είχαμε 100 περιπτώσεις καρκίνου τού πνεύμονα, τώρα θα είχαμε 116. 
-Αλλά- 
• Επειδή το Διάστημα Εμπιστοσύνης περιλαμβάνει και το 1,0 ο Σχετικός Κίνδυνος μεγέθους 1,16 δεν είναι στατιστικώς σημαντικός.
Δεδομένο: Ο πραγματικός Σχετικός Κίνδυνος μπορεί να είναι οποιοδήποτε νούμερο εντός του Διαστήματος Εμπιστοσύνης. Αυτό όμως περιλαμβάνει και το 1,0 οπότε στην πραγματικότητα μπορεί να μην υπάρξει καμία απολύτως αύξηση. Επίσης περιλαμβάνει και νούμερα μικρότερα από το 1,0 που θα αποτελούσαν ένδειξη μιας προστατευτικής επίδρασης. Όλα αυτά δηλώνουν ότι ο Σχετικός Κίνδυνος του 1,16 δεν είναι στατιστικώς σημαντικός. 
Δεδομένο: Τιμές Σχετικού Κινδύνου κάτω του 2,0 συνήθως δεν θεωρούνται σημαντικές και πιθανότατα είναι αποτέλεσμα σφάλματος ή μεροληψίας. Επιθυμητές τιμές για τον Σχετικό Κίνδυνο είναι από το 3,0 και πάνω. (Δείτε ένα βιβλίο Στατιστικής Α' εξαμήνου για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, λ.χ. http://www.davehitt.com/facts/epid.html.)
Αυτός ο πρακτικός κανόνας διαρκώς αγνοείται από τους αντικαπνιστές. 
Δεδομένο: Η μελέτη δεν βρήκε καμία σχέση Δόσης/Ανταπόκρισης για την έκθεση σε συζυγικό ETS. Δείτε ένα βιβλίο Στατιστικής Β' εξαμήνου για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, λ.χ. http://www.davehitt.com/facts/epid2.html.
Δεδομένο: Ο Σχετικός Κίνδυνος για τον εργασιακό ETS ήταν 1,17 με Διάστημα Εμπιστοσύνης 0,94 με 1,45, πολύ πιο κάτω από το ζητούμενο 2,0 με 3,0 και με ένα ακόμη Διάστημα Εμπιστοσύνης που καβάλαγε την τιμή 1,0.
Δεδομένο: Ο Σχετικός Κίνδυνος για έκθεση και σε καπνιστή / καπνίστρια σύζυγο και σε εργασιακό περιβάλλον με καπνιστές ήταν 1,14 με Διάστημα Εμπιστοσύνης 0,88 με 1,47. 
Δεδομένο: Ο Σχετικός Κίνδυνος από την έκθεση σε ETS κατά την παιδική ηλικία ήταν 0,78 με Διάστημα Εμπιστοσύνης 0,64 με 0.96. Αυτό δηλώνει προστατευτική επίδραση! Τα παιδιά που εκτέθηκαν σε ETS στο σπίτι τους κατά την παιδική τους ηλικία ήταν κατά 22% λιγότερο πιθανό να πάθουν καρκίνο τού πνεύμονα, σύμφωνα με αυτήν τη μελέτη. Προσέξτε ότι αυτό ήταν το μοναδικό αποτέλεσμα που δεν περιελάμβανε το 1,0 στο Διάστημα Εμπιστοσύνης. 
Ο Παγκόσμιος Οργανισμός Υγείας έθαψε αμέσως τη μελέτη. Ο βρετανικός τύπος έμαθε γι' αυτήν και τους κυνηγούσε για βδομάδες. 
Δεδομένο: Στις 8 Μαρτίου 1998 η βρετανική εφημερίδα _Τέλεγκραφ_ έγραψε: «Ο σημαντικότερος οργανισμός υγείας παγκοσμίως δεν επιτρέπει τη δημοσίευση μιας μελέτης η οποία δείχνει πως όχι μόνον ενδέχεται να μην υπάρχει σχέση μεταξύ παθητικού καπνίσματος και καρκίνου τού πνεύμονα, αλλά και ότι θα μπορούσε να έχει ακόμη και προστατευτική επίδραση.»
Τελικά, ο ΠΟΥ εξέδωσε ένα δελτίο τύπου. Παρόλο που η μελέτη του δεν αποδείκνυε κανέναν στατιστικώς σημαντικό κίνδυνο λόγω ETS, το δελτίο τύπου του είχε τον παραπλανητικό τίτλο: «Το παθητικό κάπνισμα όντως προκαλεί καρκίνο τού πνεύμονα — μην τους αφήνετε να σας ξεγελάσουν». (Λέω «παραπλανητικό» επειδή δεν θα ήταν ευγενικό να το αποκαλέσω ξεδιάντροπο ψέμα.) 
Δεδομένο: Στην τέταρτη παράγραφο παραδέχθηκαν τα στοιχεία: «Η μελέτη έδειξε ότι υπάρχει μια εκτιμώμενη αύξηση του κινδύνου κατά 16% για καρκίνο τού πνεύμονα μεταξύ μη καπνιστών / καπνιστριών συζύγων όταν ο / η σύζυγος καπνίζει. Για την έκθεση σε εργασιακούς χώρους η εκτιμώμενη αύξηση του κινδύνου ήταν 17%. Εντούτοις, λόγω του μικρού μεγέθους τού δείγματος, κανένας από τους αυξημένους κινδύνους δεν είναι στατιστικώς σημαντικός.» 
Δεδομένο: Το δελτίο τύπου δεν αναφέρει το μοναδικό στατιστικώς σημαντικό εύρημα της μελέτης, ότι δηλαδή τα παιδιά των καπνιστών ήταν 22% πιθανότερο να μην πάθουν καρκίνο των πνευμόνων.
Δεδομένο: Ο ΠΟΥ επεχείρησε να κατηγορήσει το μικρό δείγμα για τα αποτελέσματα. Ωστόσο στο _Journal of the National Cancer Institute_, όπου είχαν δημοσιευτεί τα αποτελέσματα, οι ερευνητές δηλώνουν ξεκάθαρα: «Ένα σημαντικό στοιχείο τής μελέτης μας σε σχέση με προηγούμενες είναι το μέγεθός της, το οποίο μάς επέτρεψε να εξαγάγουμε εκτιμήσεις κινδύνου με καλή στατιστική ακρίβεια...» 
Θα πρέπει επίσης να επισημανθεί ότι το πιθανότερο αποτέλεσμα ενός μεγαλύτερου δείγματος δεν θα ήταν μια αύξηση στον Σχετικό Κίνδυνο, αλλά ένας περιορισμός στο εύρος τού Διαστήματος Εμπιστοσύνης. 

Περαιτέρω πληροφορίες
Μια σύνοψη της μελέτης τού ΠΟΥ είναι διαθέσιμη εδώ: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9776409?dopt=Abstract. Ολόκληρη η μελέτη είναι διαθέσιμη σε pdf εδώ: http://jnci.oxfordjournals.org/content/90/19/1440.full.pdf (την επισυνάπτω). 
Το δελτίο τύπου τού ΠΟΥ βρίσκεται εδώ: http://www.who.int/inf-pr-1998/en/pr98-29.html. 
Η FORCES έχει πλήθος συνδέσμους προς άρθρα και δημοσιεύσεις για το θέμα αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2010)

efi said:


> Ότι και όλοι οι ''αντι-''. Χωρίς τους καπνιστές, δεν υπάρχουν. Ώρες ώρες σκέφτομαι ότι μερικοί από αυτούς μερικές φορές μοιάζουν πολύ με τους εθισμένους.
> 
> ΥΓ: Οι παρόντες/ παρούσες εξαιρούνται.


Λυπάμαι, ακόμα κι αν πεις οι παρόντες/παρούσες εξαιρούνται, πάλι αυτό που είπες είναι βαρύ. Εθισμένους σε τι; Στον καθαρό αέρα, μάλλον, εννοείς. Φοβερό, ε; 

Θα ήθελα μια πραγματική απάντηση στο ερώτημά μου: τι _κερδίζουν _οι αντικαπνιστές όταν δεν επιτρέπεται το κάπνισμα σε έναν κλειστό χώρο. Εγώ βλέπω να κερδίζουν μόνο υγεία, καθαρό αέρα και τίποτε άλλο. Αν εσύ έχεις ανακαλύψει κάτι σκοτεινό που κερδίζουν, που τους κάνει να συμμετέχουν σε μια φοβερή συνωμοσία σε βάρος της απόλαυσης των καημένων των καπνιστών, σε παρακαλώ, να μου το υποδείξεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Θα ήθελα επίσης να μάθω τι επιστημονικα διαπιστευτήρια έχει να προσκομίσει ο κύριος Joe Jackson.





Zazula said:


> Ας τσιτάρω κάτι σχετικό:





Palavra said:


> *Index of Logical Fallacies*
> *[...]*
> *Appeal to Authority:*
> (1) the authority is not an expert in the field





Zazula said:


> Ο επόμενος, παρακαλώ... :)



Λοιπόν; Το λογικό σφάλμα εδώ δεν βρίσκεται στο να επικαλείσαι κάποιον που δεν έχει ή δεν προσκομιζει τα αναγκαία διαπιστευτήρια;


----------



## efi (Sep 23, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Λυπάμαι, ακόμα κι αν πεις οι παρόντες/παρούσες εξαιρούνται, πάλι αυτό που είπες είναι βαρύ. Εθισμένους σε τι; Στον καθαρό αέρα, μάλλον, εννοείς. Φοβερό, ε;



Πρώτα απ' όλα να πω ότι στο μυαλό μου άλλο μη καπνιστής και άλλο αντι-καπνιστής. 

Για την απάντηση τώρα, όχι, δεν εννοώ αυτό. Στην ενασχόληση με το κάπνισμα (έστω και μαινόμενοι κατά αυτού) είναι εθισμένοι. Στο δικό μου το μυαλό και από την εμπειρία μου και μόνο, κάθε αντικαπνιστική σκέψη είναι το φιξάκι του αντικαπνιστή. 

Στην πραγματικότητα τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο απλά, δεν χρειάζονται σταυροφορίες. 
Ο καθαρός αέρας αρέσει σε όλους, ακόμα και στους καπνιστές.
Οι ''καημένοι οι καπνιστές'' δεν είναι όλοι τους καταπιεστικά, παράλογα και ανεύθυνα τέρατα που βασανίζουν τα παιδιά τους και οδηγούνται σε χρεωκοπία. Όλοι μπορεί να καταφεύγουν σε τέτοιες πρακτικές για διαφορετικούς λόγους ο καθένας, όπως επίσης υπάρχουν και (πολλοί) καπνιστές που δεν κάνουν τίποτε απ΄όλα αυτά. 
Δεν έχω ιδέα τι άλλο κέρδος μπορεί να έχουν οι αντικαπνιστές, όπως και δεν έχω ιδέα τι άλλο κέρδος έχουν οι καπνιστές. 
Συνωμοσίες για τις ακραίες αυτές νοοτροπίες μπορώ να φανταστώ μόνο στο επίπεδο πολιτικών αποφάσεων. Σε επίπεδο καθημερινών συζητήσεων συνήθως το ζητούμενο είναι ποιος θα κυριαρχήσει στον άλλον ή ποιος είναι καλύτερος από τον άλλον κι εμένα αυτό με θλίβει.


----------



## efi (Sep 23, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εμένα μου φαίνεται υπερβολική αυτή η εκτίμηση, και κρίνοντας από τον εαυτό μου, τα πράγματα είναι πιο ξεκάθαρα: δε μου αρέσει να είμαι σε χώρους με καπνό. Δεν έχει να κάνει με την υγεία μου, δε φοβάμαι μήπως πεθάνω από το παθητικό κάπνισμα, απλά δε μου αρέσει. Δε θέλω να μυρίζουν τα ρούχα μου και τα μαλλιά μου, να τσούζουν τα μάτια μου κλπ κλπ. Επιπλέον θεωρώ αγένεια το να μη με ρωτάνε αν επιτρέπεται να καπνίσουν μπροστά μου- είμαι αρκετά μεγάλη ώστε να θυμάμαι την εποχή που πάντα ρώταγες πριν ανάψεις τσιγάρο.



Σε αυτά συμφωνούμε απόλυτα.



SBE said:


> Όλα αυτά δεν είναι αρκετά ώστε να ξεκινήσω δική μου αντικαπνιστική εκστρατεία ΑΛΛΑ... αφού βλέπω ότι πάει να εφαρμοστεί ολική απαγόρευση, φυσικό είναι να επικροτώ και να επαυξάνω, αφού στο κάτω κάτω θα μου κάνει πιο ευχάριστη την έξοδό μου.



Εγώ στο ''ολική'' έχω τη μοναδική αλλά κάθετη ένσταση. Ούτε επικροτώ ούτε επαυξάνω. 



SBE said:


> Στο ΗΒ πάντως είχαμε ένα εξαιρετικά ευεργετικό επακόλουθο της απαγόρευσης: ξαφνικά χωρίς την κάπνα μπορούσε κανείς να μυρίσει τη βρωμιά στα μαγαζιά. Μυρωδιά χυμένης μπύρας, υγρασίας, σαπίλας, μυρωδιά από τις τουαλέτες κλπκλπ. Όχι στην παμπ της γειτονιάς αλλά και σε κυριλέ μέρη που χρεώνουν ένα σωρό λεφτά το ποτό. Μέσα σ'ένα μήνα από την απαγόρευση είχαν συμμορφωθεί οι μαγαζάτορες, είχαν πλύνει τα χαλιά τους, είχαν καθαρίσει τις τουαλέτες, είχαν διορθώσει τις διαρροές.



Ο συλλογισμός αυτός, πάλι, απλά με τρομάζει. Ότι δηλαδή, όλα θα γίνουν καλύτερα μετά από την απαγόρευση. Κάνε τα τώρα καλύτερα αν είσαι μάγκας, γιατί να συνδέονται αυτά τα δύο;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λοιπόν; Το λογικό σφάλμα εδώ δεν βρίσκεται στο να επικαλείσαι κάποιον που δεν έχει ή δεν προσκομιζει τα αναγκαία διαπιστευτήρια;


Εγώ ανέφερα τι λέει κάποιος ο οποίος (δεν έκρυψα ότι) δεν είναι ειδικός στο πεδίο. Ωστόσο ταυτόχρονα παρέθεσα στοιχεία απευθείας από πηγές (στα #287 & #289), για να μπορέσει να γίνει αξιολόγηση ουσίας. Εκεί δεν είδα κανένα απολύτως σχόλιο ακόμη. Άντε, οι καπνιστές τα λένε αυτά επειδή είναι εθισμένοι. Αλλά οι αντικαπνιστές γιατί; Είναι τόσο γλυκιά η καραμέλα ότι «το παθητικό κάπνισμα σκοτώνει» (διότι σε αυτό το επιχείρημα αναφέρθηκα μόνον);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2010)

@Zaz: Επειδή είσαι θετικός επιστήμονας, καταλαβαίνεις (και το παρουσιάζεις, άλλωστε) ότι στο γενικό κοινό, που δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα (γνώσεις, πείρα, χρόνο κ.ά.) να εκτιμήσει τις στατιστικές, οι πολιτικοί παρουσιάζουν γενικότητες. Ακριβώς επειδή είναι σπάνιες οι περιπτώσεις οπου μία περίπτωση επικρατεί με συντριπτικά ποσοστά, καθένας βρίσκει και πιάνεται από κάπου αλλού.

Καπνιστής δεν είμαι, ούτε υπήρξα ποτέ μου. Ήταν οι γονείς μου (ο πατέρας μου έφυγε νέος, από έμφραγμα --και φαντάζομαι ότι τα πέντε πακέτα άναψε-σβήσε την ημέρα κάπου θα είχαν συμβάλει). Ούτε αντικαπνιστή με θεωρώ. Δεν μου αρέσει να αυτοπροσδιορίζομαι ως αντικάτι --και θεωρώ τουλάχιστον unfair την εισαγωγή συναισθηματικά φορτισμένων ή οπαδικών όρων σε μια συζήτηση που θα πρέπει να γίνεται ψύχραιμα και λογικά.

Συμφωνώ με πάρα πολλές από τις παρατηρήσεις της ανεφ στον πολιτικό τρόπο που βλέπει τα πράγματα. Συμφωνώ και στο ότι υπάρχει οπαδοποίηση, υστερίες, συμφέροντα (αν και δυσκολεύομαι να κατανοήσω γιατί θα πρέπει να είναι κακό να μειωθούν τα εξοδα υπηρεσιών υγείας αν μειωθεί έστω και στο ελάχιστο η επιβάρυνσή τους από το κάπνισμα). Μου άρεσε η θεωρία συνομωσίας που διάβασα κάπου: ΟΙ καπνοβιομηχανίες, λέει, συνεργάζονται με τις κυβερνήσεις ώστε να κόβουν το κάπνισμα οι μεγάλοι σε ηλικία (που κοστίζει ακριβά η περίθαλψή τους) ενω ταυτόχρονα προωθούν μια κουλτούρα αντίστασης (αφού δεν επιτρέπεται να διαφημίζονται αλλιώς) για να το κάνουν ελκυστικό στη νεολαία και στα δυναμικά τμήματα του πληθυσμού. _Τα πάντα εξηγούνται με την κατάλληλη θεωρία... :)_

Δεν μπορώ να μπω στη σύγκριση μελετών και αντιμελετών και μεταερευνών. Απλώς δεν έχω τον χρόνο, άρα αναγκαστικά θα εμπιστευτώ αυτούς που εμπιστεύομαι (κακώς, ενδεχομένως) και για άλλα πράγματα στη ζωή μου. Για εμένα, όπως τίθεται σήμερα το θέμα στην Ελλάδα (απαγόρευση σε κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους) θα έπρεπε να είναι περισσότερο αυτονόητο θέμα ανοχής και ανεκτικής κοινωνίας. Όπως έγραψε η SBE, κάποτε ρωτούσες πριν ανάψεις τσιγάρο μπροστά σε άλλους. Δυστυχώς, δεν είμαστε πρωταθλητές στο σπορ της κοινωνικής συνοχής.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το χρονικό διάστημα επίσκεψης σε κάθε είδους μαγαζιά δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλο ώστε να μην μπορεί να το ξεπεράσει άκαπνος ένας καπνιστής. Το κάνει και αλλού (νοσοκομεία, μεταφορικά μέσα, βιβλιοθήκες :)) αγόγγυστα επειδή αφορά τα δικά του, προσωπικά όρια. Σημειώνω ότι ενώ έχω ακούσει καπνιστές να δηλώνουν ότι δεν θα ξαναπατήσουν στο τάδε μαγαζί επειδή δεν επιτρέπεται να καπνίζουν, δεν έχω ακούσει ακόμη κανέναν να δηλώνει ότι δεν θα ξαναπετάξει επειδή δεν του επιτρέπεται να καπνίζει στο αεροπλάνο ή δεν θα ξανακάτσει στο προσκεφάλι του αρρώστου του επειδή δεν επιτρέπεται να καπνίζει στο νοσοκομείο.

Ο καπνιστής δεν υποφέρει από τη στέρηση ολόκληρο το διάστημα της παρουσίας του κάπου και, αν δεν αντέχει, έχει πάντα τη δυνατότητα να βγει έξω για ενα τσιγαράκι. Αντίθετα, για τον μη καπνιστή που δεν μπορεί (για λόγους υγείας ή από σκέτη ιδιοτροπία), το διάστημα που δεν μπορεί να αντέξει είναι όλος ο χρόνος παραμονής του. Μου φαίνεται αυτονόητο ότι το σύνολο του χρόνου είναι μεγαλύτερο από ένα μέρος του χρόνου, άρα ο μη καπνιστής είναι σε μειονεκτικότερη θέση και αυτόν θα πρέπει να διευκολύνουμε.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι μιλάμε για ψυχαγωγικά μαγαζιά και ότι για τον καπνιστή η ψυχαγωγία του συνδέεται και με ένα τσιγαράκι τη σωστή στιγμή. Πρέπει να κατανοήσει όμως, ο καθένας ατομικά, ότι το θέμα δεν είναι το δικό του τσιγαράκι, αλλά όλα τα τσιγαράκια που ανάβουν ταυτόχρονα και δυσκολεύουν όχι για μια στιγμή αλλά διαρκώς όσους δεν το χρειάζονται για τη δική τους ψυχαγωγία. Όπως σε τόσα άλλα πράγματα στην Ελλάδα, το θέμα δεν είναι τελικά το ατομικό, αλλά οι συνέπειες των συναθροισμένων ατομικών μας πράξεων. Κάτι που όπως βλέπουμε σε κάθε πλευρά της κοινωνίας μας, μοιάζει να μας είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το κατανοήσουμε.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 23, 2010)

Πολύ συνοπτικά, γιατί έγραφα πολύ ώρα και τα έχασα όλα πατώντας submit 

Δόκτωρ, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την τοποθέτησή σου, δε θα μπορούσα να τα πω καλύτερα! :)
(η διαφορά μας είναι οτι εγώ ήμουν καπνίστρια, και οτι υπάρχουν πολλά αντι- στα οποία βλέπω άνετα τον εαυτό μου, αν και ο ...αντικαπνισμός είναι το λιγότερο ενδιαφέρον από αυτά )

Ζαζ, δεν έχω το χρόνο, ούτε το μυαλό να διαβάσω τόσα πολλά που παραθέτεις, θα πω μόνο τούτο:
Βλέπω το νόμο σαν ένα αναγκαίο κακό, μια κανονιστική διάταξη σαν τα φανάρια στους δρόμους. Ειδικά στις γειτονιές, θα κερδίζαμε πολύ χρόνο αν δεν υπήρχαν και η κυκλοφορία ρυθμιζόταν με αμοιβαίο σεβασμό, κοινή λογική και ευγένεια. Αφού αυτό δεν γίνεται, δεχόμαστε το φανάρι…


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2010)

Δρα, για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε και μεταξύ μας: Έχω πει εγώ ποτέ όχι στις ρυθμίσεις και τους περιορισμούς στο κάπνισμα όπου συνυπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι, καπνιστές και μη; Όχι, δεν το έχω πει (ούτε το πιστεύω σιωπηρά). Αν πρόσεξες, άλλωστε, σε αυτήν τη συζήτηση δεν μπήκα για να υποστηρίξω μια συγκεκριμένη πλευρά. Αλλά κάποια στιγμή (εδώ) παρέθεσα ένα σημείωμα του Θαλή Κουτούπη και έλαβα την εξής απάντηση:


Palavra said:


> Κατ' αρχάς, ο συντάκτης του άρθρου δεν παραθέτει κανένα στοιχείο ή πηγή που να υποστηρίζει τα επιχειρήματά του. Επιπροσθέτως, ακόμα και να παρέθετε, πάλι θα ήταν αμφισβητήσιμα, καθώς οι καπνοβιομηχανίες εδώ και χρόνια χρηματοδοτούν έρευνες που να υποστηρίζουν τα προϊόντα τους.


Οπότε συνειδητοποίησα ότι, πράγματι, δεν είχαν μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή παρατεθεί πηγές από ανεξάρτητους φορείς (για να μην ισχύει η δεύτερη ένσταση παραπάνω) που να εξέταζαν το εάν το λεγόμενο «παθητικό κάπνισμα» όντως προκαλεί καρκίνο στους πνεύμονες. (Το ζήτημα αυτό ήταν το μόνο που με απασχολούσε, για δύο λόγους: Πρώτον, εάν οι καπνιστές είναι δολοφόνοι αθώων και αμέτοχων ανθρώπων, τότε έχουμε ένα μείζον ηθικό πρόβλημα που αλλάζει εντελώς τις ισορροπίες όταν εξετάζουμε γενικότερα το θέμα — και οφείλουμε να δράσουμε αμέσως. Δεύτερον, αυτός ο ισχυρισμός αποτελεί τον βασιλικό πίρο επί του οποίου εδράζεται όλη η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος στους δημόσιους χώρους. Εάν δεν ισχύει, τότε απλώς έχουμε μια μερίδα ανθρώπων να επιβάλλει τις προτιμήσεις της πάνω σε μια άλλη, και όλα τα περί υγείας πάνε περίπατο. Το να έχουμε μια ομάδα να επιβάλλει τις προτιμήσεις της πάνω σε μια άλλη δεν είναι δα και κάνα καινούργιο φρούτο, αλλά άλλο είναι το να αναγνωρίζεται ως μια τέτοια διελκυστίνδα ισχύος, κι άλλο το να παρουσιάζεται ως προαγωγή τού κοινού καλού.) Τέλος πάντων, από τότε ξεκίνησα και βάζω και καμιά πηγούλα ή αναλυσούλα μελέτης για γνώση και προβληματισμό. Μέχρι στιγμής έχω βρει στοιχεία (δεν αναφέρομαι σε γνώμες ή απόψεις εδώ, δικές μου ή άλλων) που δείχνουν ότι:
1. Αν μια μελέτη δεν καταλήγει στο συμπέρασμα ότι το παθητικό κάπνισμα προκαλεί καρκίνο τού πνεύμονα, τότε δεν δημοσιεύεται από τα κατά τ' άλλα έγκριτα ιατρικά περιοδικά.
2. Οι οργανισμοί υγείας προεξοφλούν το ότι το παθητικό κάπνισμα προκαλεί καρκίνο τού πνεύμονα, ακόμη και αν ένα τέτοιο συμπέρασμα δεν υποστηρίζεται από τα ευρήματα κάποιας μελέτης (βλ. δελτίο τύπου ΠΟΥ στο #289).
3. Η ΕΡΑ στις ΗΠΑ ταξινόμησε το παθητικό κάπνισμα στους βεβαιωμένα καρκινογόνους παράγοντες με τιμή Σχετικού Κινδύνου 0,16-0,17... την ίδια στιγμή που για άλλες ουσίες θα πρέπει αντίστοιχες επιδημιολογικές μελέτες να εξαγάγουν Σχετικό Κίνδυνο αρκετά πάνω από 2,0 ώστε να γίνει δεκτό πως πρόκειται για βεβαιωμένα καρκινογόνα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2010)

Ξεκινάω αναζητήσεις περί μελετών για την υγεία.

Μια ένσταση, πάντως: νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να επικεντρωνόμαστε μόνο στον καρκίνο. Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό αναπνευστικές και καρδιακές παθήσεις για τις οποίες ομοίως έχει κατηγορηθεί το κάπνισμα και στις οποίες, από όσο θυμάμαι (γιατί δυστυχώς δεν κρατάω και αρχείο με αυτά που διαβάζω), έχει αποδειχτεί ότι συμβάλλει.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 23, 2010)

Σωστά, υπάρχει η ΧΑΠ που είναι εξαιρετικά βασανιστική, προβλήματα κυκλοφορίας στα άκρα που οδηγούν σε ακρωτηριασμούς, ακόμα και ο καρκίνος του τραχήλου από τον HPV είναι πιο πιθανός στις καπνίστριες. Αλλά αν αρχίσεις το ψάξιμο, θυμίσου οτι ο Ζαζ, μιλάει για τους παθητικούς καπνιστές.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2010)

Παλ, δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη τεκμηρίωση για όλα τα κακά για την πρόκληση των οποίων κατηγορείται το κάπνισμα. Θεωρώ ότι αυτά είναι λίγο-πολύ εδραιωμένα. Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει το παθητικό κάπνισμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2010)

Ζαζ, είχα δημοσιεύσει κάτι εδώ, που αξίζει να το διαβάσεις:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=79144&postcount=239


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2010)

Καταρχήν, σιγά μην παρεξηγιόμαστε κιόλας εδωμέσα...

Στην ουσία: Κι εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι πραγματικά διαπιστωμένες επιδράσεις του παθητικού καπνίσματος είναι στο αναπνευστικό (γι' αυτό και το αντεπιχείρημα «και με το νέφος/τη μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος κ.τ.ό. τι γίνεται;») και στο κυκλοφοριακό (γι' αυτό και το αντεπιχείρημα «και με τη διατροφή/το άγχος κ.τ.ό. τι γίνεται;»). Και η δική μου αίσθηση είναι ότι δεν έχει αποδειχτεί άμεση συσχέτιση καρκίνου των πνευμόνων με το παθητικό κάπνισμα. Όμως τι είναι πιο τρομακτικό για το γενικό κοινό (που συχνά ζει σε άθλιες περιβαλλοντικές συνθήκες): μια αναπνευστική δυσφορία που μπορεί να εξελιχθεί σε άσθμα μετά από 20, 30 ή περισσότερα χρόνια, ένα κυκλοφοριακό που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε έμφραγμα (μαζί με άλλους 100 λόγους) μετά από 20 ή 40 χρόνια, ή ένας φοβερός και τρομερός και ανίκητος κ-α-ρ-κ-ί-ν-ο-ς;

Ας δεχτούμε λοιπόν ότι οι πολιτικοί (για χ λόγους) θέτουν ως στόχο την απαλλαγή των συστημάτων υγείας έστω από αυτές τις ηπιότερες παράπλευρες συνέπειες. Πώς νομίζουμε ότι θα το πλασάρουν; --να οι πολιτικές αναλύσεις... Δεν θα τους βόλευε να έχουν έναν μπαμπούλα όπως ο καρκίνος; --να και το άγχος να αποδείξουμε επιστημονικά κάτι που καθώς φαίνεται δεν κάθεται να αποδειχτεί... Δικαιολογείται αυτός ο πατερναλισμός; --να και η γενικότερη πολιτική συζήτηση. 

Για εμένα, είναι περισσότερο θέμα απλής λογικής και καλών τρόπων, όπως το περιέγραψε όμορφα η Έλσα με τα φανάρια. Δεν με ενοχλεί αν ανάψει κάποιος τσιγάρο στο τραπέζι που κάθομαι (αφού ρωτήσει), αλλά οι φίλοι μας ξέρουν ότι μας ενοχλεί η μυρωδιά του καπνού και βγαίνουν στο μπαλκονι μας να καπνίσουν. Με ενοχλεί όμως η τσιγαρίλα και ο καπνός σε μια συνέλευση ή ένα διοικητικό συμβούλιο που πρέπει να βρίσκομαι και αποφεύγω τα μέρη ψυχαγωγίας όπου η ατμόσφαιρα δεν ταιριάζει με τα δικά μου στάνταρ. Θα μου αρκούσε ο σεβασμός στη χρονική διαφορά που ανέπτυξα πιο πάνω (όλος ο χρόνος vs λίγος χρόνος) αλλά τελικά, αφού δεν λειτουργεί η ανοχή και η κατανόηση, αναγκάζομαι να συνταχθώ με το κατασταλτικό μέτρο.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2010)

@300
Ναι, αυτό εννοούσα. 
Προς το παρόν έχω βρει κάτι λίγα. Θα επανέλθω, η αλήθεια είναι ωστόσο πως δε μου είχε περάσει από το μυαλό πως ακόμα και κάτι τέτοιο, που εμένα μου φαίνεται αυταπόδεικτο, θα χρειαζόταν τεκμηρίωση, μάλλον όμως έχει δίκιο ο Ζάζ. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, κυκλοφορούν πάρα πολλές μελέτες που χρηματοδοτούνται από τις καπνοβιομηχανίες, οι οποίες δεν αποδεικνύουν ουσιαστικά ότι το παθητικό κάπνισμα δεν υπάρχει, δημιουργούν όμως πολλές αμφιβολίες ως προς αυτό.

http://www.surgeongeneral.gov/library/secondhandsmoke/factsheets/factsheet6.html


----------



## Elsa (Sep 23, 2010)

Αυτό που λέει η Άλεξ, είναι εδώ:
http://weill.cornell.edu/news/releases/wcmc/wcmc_2010/08_20_10.shtml

_Epidemiological studies have long shown that secondhand smoke is dangerous, but there have never been conclusive biological tests demonstrating what it does to the body at a gene function level, until now. 

"Even at the lowest detectable levels of exposure, we found direct effects on the functioning of genes within the cells lining the airways," says Dr. Ronald Crystal, senior author of the study and chief of the division of pulmonary and critical care medicine at NewYork-Presbyterian/Weill Cornell and chair of the department of genetic medicine at Weill Cornell Medical College in New York City._


----------



## anef (Sep 23, 2010)

Παρόμοιο με του drsiebenmal (#302) είναι και το δικό μου σκεπτικό για την απαγόρευση. Ιδανικά θα προτιμούσα να υπάρχουν χώροι για καπνιστές και χώροι για μη καπνιστές. Αλλά π.χ. σε μια συναυλία πώς να ισχύσει τέτοια λύση; 

Κατά τη δική μου άποψη, το θέμα της υγείας δεν αφορά τόσο πολύ τις συνέπειες του παθητικού καπνίσματος. Εκεί που πραγματικά υπάρχει πρόβλημα (όχι όμως για καρκίνο ντε και καλά), δηλαδή στα παιδιά με γονείς που καπνίζουν, τίποτα δεν μπορεί να κάνει το μέτρο. (Βέβαια, η νοοτροπία εδώ έχει αλλάξει: από τους δικούς μου φίλους, κανένας δεν καπνίζει στον ίδιο χώρο με τα παιδιά του.) Το θέμα της υγείας αφορά κτγμ περισσότερο τις άμεσες σωματικές αντιδράσεις πολλών ανθρώπων στον καπνό. Από βαριές περιπτώσεις άσθματος και άλλων αναπνευστικών παθήσεων μέχρι ναυτία και σωματική δυσφορία. Και επειδή ακριβώς οι καπνιστές το μόνο που χρειάζεται να κάνουν είναι να βγουν για λίγο έξω και να καπνίσουν (γίνονται και ωραιότατες γνωριμίες στα πεζουλάκια :)), θεωρώ ότι αξίζει να δοκιμαστεί το μέτρο. Από την άλλη, όπως έλεγα, θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό να γίνουν κλειστοί χώροι μόνο για καπνιστές. Νομικά, πώς μπορεί να αποτραπεί κάτι τέτοιο όταν το κάπνισμα είναι νόμιμο και υπάρχει συναίνεση σε ιδιωτικό χώρο; Συνολικά όμως μια τέτοια κατάσταση θα διέφερε απ' τη σημερινή γιατί θα άλλαζε τον συσχετισμό κανόνα-εξαίρεσης (Ίσως. Όπως βλέπεις, nickel, η σιγουριά ξεχειλίζει απ' τα μπατζάκια μας).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2010)

anef said:


> Θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό να γίνουν κλειστοί χώροι μόνο για καπνιστές. Νομικά, πώς μπορεί να αποτραπεί κάτι τέτοιο όταν το κάπνισμα είναι νόμιμο και υπάρχει συναίνεση σε ιδιωτικό χώρο;


Το τι μεθοδεύουν σε σχέση με αυτό αρκετοί το είχα γράψει εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=79291&postcount=241.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2010)

anef said:


> Από την άλλη, όπως έλεγα, θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό να γίνουν κλειστοί χώροι μόνο για καπνιστές. Νομικά, πώς μπορεί να αποτραπεί κάτι τέτοιο όταν το κάπνισμα είναι νόμιμο και υπάρχει συναίνεση σε ιδιωτικό χώρο;


Πρόσφατα μου είπαν γνωστοί μου καπνιστές ότι ήδη στο εξωτερικό (στο Βέλγιο, μου είπαν) έχουν αρχίσει και δημιουργούνται καπνιστικές λέσχες με τη μορφή σωματείων και, επομένως, ιδιωτικών χώρων. Προσωπικά, εμένα κάτι τέτοιο δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου --η μοναδική μου ένσταση είναι αυτή που αναφέρθηκε και εδώ στη συζήτηση, πριν από καμιά εικοσαριά ποστ: Αν θα υπάρξουν άτομα που θα υποχρεώνονται να εργαστούν στο περιβάλλον αυτό.

Edit: Σωστό, τα είχε γράψει *και* ο Ζαζ!


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2010)

efi said:


> Ο συλλογισμός αυτός, πάλι, απλά με τρομάζει. Ότι δηλαδή, όλα θα γίνουν καλύτερα μετά από την απαγόρευση. Κάνε τα τώρα καλύτερα αν είσαι μάγκας, γιατί να συνδέονται αυτά τα δύο;



Γιατί αν ο καταστηματάρχης μπορεί να έχει το μαγαζί του χάλια και να καλύπτεται το χάλι από την κάπνα, δεν θα καθίσει να το φτιάξει. Το φτιάχνει όταν δεν μπορεί πλέον να κρυφτεί. 
Καμιά συνωμοσία, απλή φυσιολογική ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά. Στην Ελλάδα που όλα τα μαγαζια τα πλένουν κάθε μέρα με χλωρίνη απ'άκρη σ' άκρη και τα φρεσκάρουν με φυσικά έλαια προφανώς δεν πρόκειται να έχουν τέτοια προβλήματα.


----------



## efi (Sep 24, 2010)

SBE said:


> [...]απλή φυσιολογική ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά.[...]


Άλλη τεράστια κουβέντα αυτό πάλι!


----------



## Costas (Oct 14, 2010)

Και ολίγο χιούμορ (από το Weird Asia News):

Osaka-based game software and graphics developer Proge Inc. has created a free software application to help smokers roughly determine how many years they have left on this planet based on their age, the number of cigarettes they smoke each day and how many years they have been slaves to nicotine.

Users input the data into the “Death Meter” and a countdown until their likely demise appears on the screen over the image of mocking Grim Reaper with a cigarette between his boney fingers. The countdown can be slowed by inputting a smaller daily cigarette consumption figure, but that requires lighting up fewer coffin nails each day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8agpa6io7yY&feature=player_embedded
Εννοείται ότι αυτός που γράφει μπορεί αύριο να είναι νεκρός, κι ας μην καπνίζει. Αλλά είπα, χιούμορ.


----------



## Costas (Oct 15, 2010)

Μια είδηση για το παρόν νήμα, "που ανακυκλώνει συνεχώς πασίγνωστα σαθρά επιχειρήματα και υποκειμενικές ιδιοτελείς απόψεις" (από το _eu_observer --όχι η περί ιδιοτέλειας προσβολή· η είδηση!):

Commission preparing pan-European smoking ban

The European Commission is preparing to introduce legislation in 2011 to ban smoking in public places right across the union.

Διαβάζοντας πάντως τη συνέχεια του άρθρου, συνάγω ότι εννοεί (ως έδει) τους _κλειστούς_ χώρους.


----------



## Costas (Oct 15, 2010)

Στο μεταξύ, η Ελλάδα αντιστέκεται:
Επαναφέρουν τα σταχτοδοχεία από την Κυριακή οι εστιάτορες στα καταστήματα (ΑΠΕ-ΜΚΕ)


----------



## Costas (Oct 15, 2010)

Κι άλλο κρούσμα αντίστασης:
Χτύπησαν γυναίκα που έκανε έλεγχο για το κάπνισμα! (Πρώτο Θέμα Online)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2010)

Χειρότερα και από την είδηση (που λίγο μπεντροβάτη μοιάζει, πρέπει να το παραδεχτούμε --στο χωριό στη μέση του πουθενά πήγαν να βάλουν πρόστιμα; ) είναι τα σχόλια και το τυφλό μίσος που βγάζουν. Έχουν να δουν πολλά τα μάτια μας ακόμη --και δεν εννοώ μόνο για το τσιγάρο...


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Έχουν φαίνεται μεγαλύτερη πέραση τα νταηλίκια για το τσιγάρο από τα νταηλίκια του είδους «Δεν πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνω» που υποβόσκουν. Τον φοροκλέπτη πολλοί εμίσησαν, τον καπνιστή ουδείς λιγότεροι.


Τσόντα: Να και σχετικό αρθρίδιο του Νίκου Ξυδάκη.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2010)

Costas said:


> Κι άλλο κρούσμα αντίστασης:
> Χτύπησαν γυναίκα που έκανε έλεγχο για το κάπνισμα! (Πρώτο Θέμα Online)



Αντιγράφω από τα σχόλια των επισκεπτών:

petros | 15/10/2010 *21:48* 

Βία στη Βία της απαγόρευσης

Γιάννης | 16/10/2010 *04:42*

"petros" δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ πιο χαζή απάντηση. Αφού τέτοια φαίνεται να είναι καθώς δεν έβαλες το μυαλό σου να δουλέψει και απλά αναπαρήγαγες συνθήματα που ακούγονται δεξιά και αριστερά κατά καιρούς, και γράφονται στους τοίχους από επαγγελματίες αναρχικούς που ζουν μέχρι τα 35 τους από το χαρτζιλίκι των γονιών τους (στην καλύτερη) ή από τα πολιτικά συμφέροντα που τους καθοδηγούν. Αυτή τη στιγμή σου γράφω από το Ρότερνταμ όπου ζώ τα τελευταία χρόνια και σε πληροφορώ ότι ακόμα και τον χειμώνα οι θαμώνες στις καφετέριες βγαίνουν έξω με -10 και - 20 βαθμούς κελσίου για να καπνίσουν και δεν παραπονέθηκαν ποτέ. Ούτε που σκέφτηκαν να καπνίσουν μέσα σε κλειστούς χώρους... Και δεν είδα και κανένα μαγαζάτορα να ενοχλείται που ο πελατάκος του βγήκε έξω να καπνίσει. Αλλά τελοσπάντων, ίσως η διαφορά μας με τις ανεπτυγμένες χώρες να είναι ακριβώς στη νοοτροπία και όχι στα ελλείμματα και στο δημόσιο χρέος. Αυτή τη νοοτροπία που μας έχει κάνει κάθε φορά που μας ρωτάνε από που είμαστε και απαντάμε από Ελλάδα, να περιμένουμε ένα βλέμμα μεταξύ συμπόνοιας και οίκτου και εσύ μετά να προσπαθείς να τους πείσεις ότι είσαι περήφανος που είσαι Έλληνας και ότι δεν νιώθεις ντροπή. Παρασύρθηκα και τα έγραψα πολλά για τον Πέτρο και ίσως να μην άξιζε γιατί πιθανότατα είναι ένα παιδί και ακόμα έχει πολλά να ακούσει ώσπου να σχηματίσει τη δική του γνώμη, η οποία ελπίζω ότι θα είναι απαλλαγμένη από δημαγωγίες και ας είναι εν τέλει και λάθος σύμφωνα με τα δικά μου δεδομένα. Πέτρο και πάλι συγγνώμη αλλά το σχόλιο σου, αν και με ενόχλησε πάρα πολύ και το ίδιο, ήταν η σταγόνα που ξεχείλισε το ποτήρι από όλα τα σχόλια που διαβάζω από τους καπνιστές και τα "δικαιώματα" τους.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2010)

Και σημερινός Χάρης για το κάπνισμα. Καταλήγει (κι αν είναι spoiler που βάζω εδώ την κατάληξη, κλείστε τα ματιά και διαβάστε τον στο μπλογκ του):

Ας μείνουμε λοιπόν στο μόνο σοβαρό, αδιαμφισβήτητο, και ακαταμάχητο: στην απόλαυση, στο «έτσι γουστάρω», κι ας αφήσουμε τις αδυναμίες και τους εθισμούς, και πολύ περισσότερο τις ελεύθερες επιλογές και τα λοιπά, ας μείνουμε ξαναλέω στην απόλαυση· και τότε να δούμε ότι και του άλλου, του μη καπνιστή, η δική του απόλαυση, είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο, το μη κάπνισμα, ο μη καπνός.

Και τότε, μόνο τότε, θα μπορέσει να αρχίσει η όποια συζήτηση. Με βάση δηλαδή τις δύο διαμετρικά αντίθετες, αλλά απολύτως νόμιμες για τον καθένα, γιατί ο καθένας έτσι γουστάρει, απολαύσεις. Του άλλου και τη δική μου.​


----------



## StellaP (Oct 16, 2010)

Χθες βράδυ βρέθηκα σε εστιατόριο όπου - κατά παράβαση του ισχύοντος νόμου - οι ιδιοκτήτες είχαν xωρίσει το χώρο σε δύο επίπεδα καπνιζόντων και μη, όχι με διαχωριστικά ή τοίχους αλλά απλώς μερικά σκαλάκια οδηγούσαν στο πιο πάνω επίπεδο όπου έτρωγαν οι καπνιστές. 
΄Ηταν πολύ εντυπωσιακό ότι ο καταστηματάρχης έκανε του κεφαλιού του- αδιαφορώντας μάλλον για τις συνέπειες - αλλά εντυπωσιακότερο ήταν το ότι, ενώ στον χώρο των μη καπνιζόντων δεν υπήρχαν οικογένειες με παιδιά, στον άλλο των καπνιστών σε όλα σχεδόν τα τραπέζια κάθονταν και παιδάκια. Ενώ λοιπόν ο αντικαπνιστικός νόμος έγινε κυρίως για να προστατέψει αυτούς που δεν μπορούν να αυτοπροστατευθούν από τις βλαβερές συνέπειες του καπνού, όπως τα παιδιά, οι φυσικοί τους προστάτες, οι γονείς, όχι μόνον δεν παύουν να καπνίζουν όταν τα παιδιά τους είναι παρόντα αλλά τα οδηγούν κατευθείαν στο επιβλαβές περιβάλλον.
Μήπως τελικά πρέπει να υπάρξει και κάποιος νόμος που να τα προστατεύει από τους γονείς τους;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και σημερινός Χάρης για το κάπνισμα. Καταλήγει (κι αν είναι spoiler που βάζω εδώ την κατάληξη, κλείστε τα ματιά και διαβάστε τον στο μπλογκ του):Ας μείνουμε λοιπόν στο μόνο σοβαρό, αδιαμφισβήτητο, και ακαταμάχητο: στην απόλαυση, στο «έτσι γουστάρω», κι ας αφήσουμε τις αδυναμίες και τους εθισμούς, και πολύ περισσότερο τις ελεύθερες επιλογές και τα λοιπά, ας μείνουμε ξαναλέω στην απόλαυση· και τότε να δούμε ότι και του άλλου, του μη καπνιστή, η δική του απόλαυση, είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο, το μη κάπνισμα, ο μη καπνός.
> 
> Και τότε, μόνο τότε, θα μπορέσει να αρχίσει η όποια συζήτηση. Με βάση δηλαδή τις δύο διαμετρικά αντίθετες, αλλά απολύτως νόμιμες για τον καθένα, γιατί ο καθένας έτσι γουστάρει, απολαύσεις. Του άλλου και τη δική μου.​


Ενδιαφέρουσα η τοποθέτηση του θέματος στο επίπεδο "απόλαυση", και τι ωραία θα ήταν να λυνόταν τόσο απλά το θέμα με το να οριστούν χωριστές περιοχές απόλαυσης για τους καπνιστές και τους μη καπνιστές. Μόνο μια αδυναμία έχει αυτός ο τρόπος σκέψης, δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη εκείνους που βρίσκονται σε μειονεκτική θέση και δεν τους ρωτάει κανένας: 
Τα παιδιά που αναφέρει η Στέλλα πιο πάνω, που οι γονείς τους τα σέρνουν υποχρεωτικά στον χώρο των καπνιστών.
Τους εργαζόμενους σε μπαρ, εστιατόρια κλπ. που δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να επιλέξουν αν θα εργάζονται σε χώρο καπνιστών ή μη καπνιστών.
Τους συζύγους κάποιων καπνιστών που δεν έχουν την ευαισθησία να σεβαστούν τη διαφορετική "απόλαυση" του συντρόφου τους.


----------



## Costas (Oct 16, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χειρότερα και από την είδηση (που λίγο μπεντροβάτη μοιάζει, πρέπει να το παραδεχτούμε --στο χωριό στη μέση του πουθενά πήγαν να βάλουν πρόστιμα; ) είναι τα σχόλια και το τυφλό μίσος που βγάζουν. Έχουν να δουν πολλά τα μάτια μας ακόμη --και δεν εννοώ μόνο για το τσιγάρο...


Συμφωνώ και στα δύο. Τσιτάρω από το αρθρίδιο του Ξυδάκη που λινκάρισε ο nickel:

Η ποτοαπαγόρευση ενθάρρυνε τη μαφία και τον αλκοολισμό· η απαγόρευση του φεσιού και της μαντίλας έφερε κραταιό τον νεοϊσλαμισμό. Η εξουδετέρωση του βιαστικού αντικαπνιστικού νόμου δεν θα ωφελήσει τη δημόσια υγεία, θα τη βλάψει, αλλά θα βιωθεί ως αντίσταση. Αντίσταση αυτοκαταστροφική...

Το πρώτο δεν έχει σχέση (δεν έχουμε καπνοαπαγόρευση εδώ) και ελέγχεται, νομίζω, ως προς τον αλκοολισμό· το δεύτερο το αμφισβητώ, ακόμα και για την Τουρκία (άλλοι ή _και_ άλλοι πρέπει να είναι οι λόγοι)· στο τρίτο έχω ένσταση για το επίθετο 'βιαστικού': εγώ θα έλεγα 'αργοπορημένου'. Επίσης, με θλίβει η μη οργάνωση των συμφωνούντων με το νόμο, μολονότι σύμφωνα με έρευνες αποτελούν το 70% (αυτό θυμάμαι να έχω διαβάσει). Δεν αρκεί το όποιο υπουργείο, χρειάζονται όπως φαίνεται και οι αντικαπνιστικοί φορείς να βγουν κι αυτοί (κι εμείς) στην τηλεόραση, να αντιπράξουν στην προπέτεια των θεριακλήδων. Αβρόχοις ποσί και στοιχιζόμενοι πίσω από ένα ψοφοδεές κράτος, που ουδέποτε έδωσε μάχες για τους πολίτες του, δε γίνεται. Πρέπει να καταλάβουν οι αντιδρώντες ότι, ακριβώς, δεν εξεγείρονται ενάντια στο κράτος με σύμμαχο την κοινωνία αλλά ότι ένα σημαντικό ή και μεγάλο μέρος της κοινωνίας είναι εναντίον τους. Επίσης, μίνιμουμ βήμα είναι, το έχω ξαναπεί, η καταγγελία (βλ. παραπάνω το εστιατόριο που αναφέρθηκε).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2010)

Σχόλιο επισκέπτη του in.gr κάτω από την είδηση "Ο νόμος για το κάπνισμα θα εφαρμοστεί, διαμηνύει στους εστιάτορες το υπουργείο Υγείας".

Eυρώπη και κουραφέξαλα. 
Ρε παλικάρια άμα νομίζετε ότι η Ευρώπη και η Τουρκία που εφαρμόζουν τους νόμους είναι καλύτερες γιατί δεν πάτε εκεί να κάτσετε? Να ησυχάσουμε και εμείς δηλαδή. Καταλάβετε το κάπνισμα ήταν και είναι νόμιμο. Δεν ήρθαν οι καπνιστές να επιβάλλουν το κάπνισμα στους υπόλοιπους με κανένα νόμο οι μη καπνιστές προσπαθούν να επιβάλλουν το νόμο τους. Κι εγώ είμαι αλλεργικός στη γύρη να ψηφίσουμε νόμο να απαγορεύεται το φύτεμα δένδρων σε δημόσιο χώρο. Ρε είστε τρελλοί?


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2010)

Να παραθέσω λίγο ακόμα Χάρη:

«Ελευθερία», «αυτοδιάθεση», «ελευθερία επιλογής» κτλ., ωραία, εντυπωσιακά λόγια, που εύκολα αποσπούν κι αυτά τη συμφωνία του αναγνώστη· στην ουσία, εκβιάζουν ιδεολογικά τον αναγνώστη –άλλος ένας δηλαδή εκβιασμός, πλάι στον καθημερινό, έστω και μόνο τον συναισθηματικό, που ασκείται, έμμεσα και οπωσδήποτε ασύνειδα, π.χ. από τους φίλους ή τους συναδέλφους στο γραφείο που καπνίζουν. *Ωραία λοιπόν λόγια, που όλα αφήνουν απέξω τα ίδια ακριβώς που θα έπρεπε να ισχύουν αυτονόητα και για την άλλη πλευρά, των μη καπνιστών. *
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2007/05/blog-post_01.html


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2010)

Palavra said:


> *Ωραία λοιπόν λόγια, που όλα αφήνουν απέξω τα ίδια ακριβώς που θα έπρεπε να ισχύουν αυτονόητα και για την άλλη πλευρά, των μη καπνιστών.*



Κοίτα σε ποια χώρα πήγε ο Παπανδρέου να κάνει την «επανάσταση του αυτονόητου». Πόσα χρόνια είχαμε ταμπέλες που έγραφαν «Απαγορεύεται το πτύειν»; Ε, σήμερα θεωρείται αυτονόητο, καταργήθηκαν οι ταμπέλες, μαζί με τα απαρέμφατα. Βέβαια, τα γαϊδούρια, είτε υπάρχουν ταμπέλες και απαγορεύσεις είτε δεν υπάρχουν, θα φτύνουν, θα καπνίζουν στα μούτρα των άλλων και θα καταργούν τα αυτονόητα.

(Πω, πω, τι έχω πάθει; )


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Βέβαια, τα γαϊδούρια, είτε υπάρχουν ταμπέλες και απαγορεύσεις είτε δεν υπάρχουν, θα φτύνουν, θα καπνίζουν στα μούτρα των άλλων και θα καταργούν τα αυτονόητα.


Χωρίς να χαρακτηρίζονται πάντα "γαϊδούρια", πολύ συχνά διαπιστώνεις στην Ελλάδα ότι λείπουν οι στοιχειώδεις τρόποι: Π.χ. σήμερα πήγα να βγω από χώρο με αυτόματη πόρτα, η οποία ενεργοποιήθηκε την ώρα που πλησίασα να βγω. Μόλις άνοιξε η πόρτα, όμως, όρμησαν πάνω μου δύο άτομα κι έτσι αναγκάστηκα να περιμένω για να μπουν αυτοί και μετά να βγω. Επειδή η εμφάνιση παρέπεμπε σε ανθρώπους απ' τους οποίους θα περίμενες να έχουν κάποια αγωγή, το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι η αγωγή που πήραν από το σπίτι τους δεν συμπεριλάμβανε και αυτό. 
Άλλο παράδειγμα, όταν εμποδίζεις κάποιον να περάσει, επειδή δεν έχεις μάτια στην πλάτη, και αντί να σου πει "Συγγνώμη να περάσω", απλώς σε σπρώχνει. Μια φορά σ' ένα σουπερμάρκετ, μια δεσποινίς θύμωσε επειδή καθυστερούσα με το καρότσι μου μπροστά σε κάποιο ράφι, χωρίς να βλέπω ότι ήθελε να περάσει. Αντί λοιπόν, απλούστατα, να πει "Συγγνώμη να περάσω", άρχισε ξαφνικά να φωνάζει. Κι όταν της είπα, "Τι φωνάζετε; Δεν σας είδα. Γιατί δεν είπατε ένα συγγνώμη για να περάσετε;" αυτή μου απάντησε, με πραγματική απορία", "Και γιατί να σου πω συγγνώμη;"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2010)

Επειδή, ακόμη και εδώ, είμαστε γλωσσικό και μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, μια ερώτηση, για καπνιστές και (μάλλον) μόνο: ;)

Στα αγγλικά φακελάκια σπίρτων υπάρχει η επιγραφή:

*Close Cover Before Striking*

Υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο, τυποποιημένο, στα ελληνικά φακελάκια;

Ευχαριστώ
_Ο άκαπνος_


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Δεν έχω δει κάτι τέτοιο μεταφρασμένο σε φακελάκια σπίρτων, αλλά γι' αυτό μπορεί να φταίει ο αναπτήρας μου. Άλλωστε, αυτή τη συμβουλή ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί τη γράφουν σαν μέτρο προφύλαξης, αφού η επιφάνεια τριβής είναι στην πίσω πλευρά, οπότε δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο (ή μάλλον πρέπει να κάνεις συνειδητή προσπάθεια) να πιάσουν φωτιά τα υπόλοιπα σπίρτα όταν ανάβεις ένα.

_Ο ακόμα καπνισμένος,_ προσωπικά μη λοιδορούμενος και καθυβριζόμενος, εν γνώσει του τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2010)

Οι Κάτω Χώρες σκοπεύουν να άρουν την απαγόρευση καπνίσματος σε μπαρ και καφέ έως 70 τ.μ. όπου δουλεύει μόνο ο ιδιοκτήτης τους. (Ελευθεροτυπία)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 5, 2010)

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, εδώ θα μετατραπεί σε άρση της απαγόρευσης, αλλά χωρίς την προϋπόθεση να δουλεύει μόνο ο ιδιοκτήτης. Έλα μωρέ, είναι γνωστό ότι οι ρημαδοεργαζόμενοι για το μεροκάματο (του τρόμου) θα το ανεχτούν κι αυτό.


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2010)

Φυσικά, φυσικά...


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2010)

Είναι ενδιαφέρουσα πάντως η διαφορά λογικής: στην Ελλάδα οι σχετικές εξαιρέσεις αφορούσαν τα μεγάλα μαγαζιά, στην Ολλανδία τα μικρά.
(υπάρχει κάποια κοινωνιολογίζουσα ερμηνεία, αλλά δεν μπορώ να τη σκεφτώ τώρα..)


----------



## Costas (Nov 14, 2010)

*Η ναρκωκρατορία αντεπιτίθεται*

Cigarette Giants in a Global Fight on Tighter Rules

By DUFF WILSON
Published: November 13, 2010

As sales to developing nations become ever more important to giant tobacco companies, they are stepping up efforts around the world to fight tough restrictions on the marketing of cigarettes.
Companies like Philip Morris International and British American Tobacco are contesting limits on ads in Britain, bigger health warnings in South America and higher cigarette taxes in the Philippines and Mexico. They are also spending billions on lobbying and marketing campaigns in Africa and Asia, and in one case provided undisclosed financing for TV commercials in Australia.
The industry has ramped up its efforts in advance of a gathering in Uruguay this week of public health officials from 171 nations, who plan to shape guidelines to enforce a global anti-smoking treaty.
This year, Philip Morris International sued the government of Uruguay, saying its tobacco regulations were excessive. World Health Organization officials say the suit represents an effort by the industry to intimidate the country, as well as other nations attending the conference, that are considering strict marketing requirements for tobacco.
Uruguay’s groundbreaking law mandates that health warnings cover 80 percent of cigarette packages. It also limits each brand, like Marlboro, to one package design, so that alternate designs don’t mislead smokers into believing the products inside are less harmful.
The lawsuit against Uruguay, filed at a World Bank affiliate in Washington, seeks unspecified damages for lost profits.
“They’re using litigation to threaten low- and middle-income countries,” says Dr. Douglas Bettcher, head of the W.H.O.’s Tobacco Free Initiative. Uruguay’s gross domestic profit is half the size of the company’s $66 billion in annual sales.

Η συνέχεια στη NYT


----------



## Costas (Nov 14, 2010)

Παρακάτω, στο ίδιο άρθρο (συγχωρέστε με):

In Australia, where the government announced a plan that would require cigarettes to be in plain brown or white packaging to make them less attractive to buyers, a Philip Morris official directed an opposition media campaign during the federal elections last summer, according to documents obtained by an Australian television program, and later obtained by The New York Times.

The $5 million campaign, purporting to come from small store owners, was also partly financed by British American and Imperial Tobacco. The Philip Morris official approved strategies, budgets, ad buys and media interviews, according to the documents.

Mr. Nixon, the spokesman, said Philip Morris made no secret of its financing of that effort. “We have helped them, not controlled them,” he said.


----------



## Costas (Nov 15, 2010)

Αντιαπαγορευτικού ου μην αλλά και συνωμοσιολαγνικού παραληρήματος κρούσμα νιοστό πρώτο: Φώτης Τερζάκης· αναδημοσίευση, λέει, από το περιοδικό Πλανόδιον (τ. 49), που κυκλοφορεί. Τι ναζισμός, τι σύμπραξη ευγονικής Σουηδίας με νεοφιλελεύθερες ΗΠΑ, τι βιοεξουσία, τι Φουκώ, τι... Όλα για το ιερό δικαίωμα του ντουμανιάζειν τον πλησίον σου:

Όχι, η κυρία Ξενογιανακκοπούλου (καλή της ώρα εκεί που πήγε, τής ευχόμαστε κι ακόμη μακρύτερα) δεν είναι ναζί· το ζήτημα είναι πόσοι ναζί αξιωματούχοι ήταν άνθρωποι όπως η κα Ξενογιαννακοπούλου, με υψηλό ηθικό φρόνημα και καλές προθέσεις, αποφασισμένοι ν’ απαλλάξουν οριστικά την ανθρωπότητα από τον εκφυλισμό και τη διαφθορά, από νοσηρές έξεις, νοσηρές ιδέες, νοσηρές φυλές... Αλλά βέβαια ο προσωπικός ζήλος είναι μόνο ένας παράγοντας, και όχι ο σημαντικότερος, στη μάστιγα που εξαπλώνεται σαν καρκίνος αυτή τη στιγμή στον κόσμο, τη σαδιστική καταδίωξη του καπνίσματος και των καπνιστών. Διότι η εντολή έρχεται «άνωθεν», και τα ανδρείκελα της πολιτικής, παντού στον κόσμο, είναι υποχρεωμένα να τη μεταβιβάσουν με τη σειρά τους προς τα κάτω... Η νομοθετική απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος «δημοσίως» ξεκίνησε από τις αγγλοσαξωνικές χώρες (ΗΠΑ, Βρετανία, Αυστραλία) και τη Σκανδιναβία, εκεί ακριβώς που οι ασφαλιστικές πολιτικές ενεπλάκησαν νωρίς με ευγονικές αντιλήψεις και δράσεις (περίπτωση Σκανδιναβίας) ή το σύστημα της ασφάλισης-περίθαλψης εκχωρήθηκε ολοκληρωτικά στην κερδοσκοπία του ιδιωτικού τομέα (περίπτωση ΗΠΑ). Όταν όμως την βλέπουμε να φτάνει σε χώρες που υποτίθεται ότι αντιπροσωπεύουν μία ζώνη αντίστασης, πολιτισμικής όσο και πολιτικής, στον ατλαντικό άξονα (όπως το Ιράν και η Συρία), χώρες με ανύπαρκτο ασφαλιστικό σύστημα και υποτυπώδη υγειονομική πολιτική (όπως η Ταϊλανδη, η Κένυα, η Ινδία) είτε χώρες με μακρά κουλτούρα καπνίσματος (όπως η Τουρκία και η Αίγυπτος), οι τροχιές της σχεδιάζουν ασφαλώς τον χάρτη των γραμμών εντολής και διεύθυνσης που συνιστούν το σύστημα της παγκοσμιουποιούμενης βιοεξουσίας.

Και τα λοιπά, και τα λοιπά...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2010)

Διαβάζοντας αυτό το παραλήρημα τι να πει κανείς, παρά μόνο να καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι και το κάπνισμα, όπως κάθε _βαρύς _εθισμός σε ουσίες, μπορεί να αλλοιώσει την ικανότητα του ατόμου να σκέφτεται λογικά.


----------



## gkouk (Nov 16, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> μπορεί να αλλοιώσει την ικανότητα του ατόμου να σκέφτεται λογικά.



Στο (κακοπροαίρετο) πνεύμα και στην ειρωνεία βλέπω ότι παίρνεις άριστα. Στην επιχειρηματολογία κάπου χωλαίνεις. Εντάξει, δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε σε όλα καλοί. Επί του συγκεκριμένου τώρα: ο Φώτης Τερζάκης δεν είναι τυχαίος. Είναι ένας άνθρωπος με τεράστιο συγγραφικό, μεταφραστικό και διδακτικό έργο σε ζητήματα φιλοσοφίας, αισθητικής, θρησκειολογίας, πολιτικής κλπ. Το κακεντρεχές σχόλιό σου τον αδικεί κατάφωρα αλλά από αυτά που κατά καιρούς γράφεις είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν θα τον έχεις καν υπόψη σου οπότε σε δικαιολογώ. Τα όσα λέει μπορεί να σε βρίσκουν αντίθετη αλλά θα περίμενε κανείς ότι θα είχες έστω και μισό επιχείρημα να αντιπαραβάλλεις. Αλλά όχι. Το ξεπετάς με μια φθηνότατη προσβολή και εξακολουθείς να πιστεύεις, ακλόνητα και αμετακίνητα, στην απόλυτη αλήθεια σου, οπλισμένη με την βεβαιότητα ότι κατέχεις τη Γνώση. Χαρακτηριστικό νεοελληνικό “προσόν”. Και το κυνήγι μαγισσών συνεχίζεται…


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2010)

Καταρχήν καλώς όρισες, και ελπίζουμε ότι θα συνεισφέρεις με τον μεστό και ενημερωμένο λόγο που σαφέστατα κατέχεις και στα γλωσσικά και μεταφραστικά θέματα που μας απασχολούν (κυρίως...:)) εδώ.

Βάζεις ένα τεράστιο θέμα: Τι είναι το ουσιαστικό και το κρινόμενο εδώ; Το συνολικό έργο και η προσωπικότητα του Φώτη Τερζάκη  ή η φιλοκαπνιστική του παρέμβαση;

Γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά ότι είναι ένα διαχρονικά τεράστιο θέμα, που προκαλεί ατέρμονες συζητήσεις: Το έργο ενός δημιουργού δικαιώνει και την όποια κοινωνική του στάση ή παρέμβαση;

Και μετά, πηγαίνεις κι εσύ και κρίνεις ad hominem, όπως κατηγορείς την προηγούμενη ομιλήτρια. Όμως εκείνη έχει καταθέσει ήδη εδώ τα επιχειρήματά της, σελίδες επί σελίδων στις προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις. Μην απαιτείς να το κάνει σε κάθε της τοποθέτηση και κρίνε την κι εσύ με βάση επιχειρήματα.

Αυτό που σωστά ζητάς!


----------



## Costas (Nov 16, 2010)

Το κυνήγι μαγισσών, λέει, συνεχίζεται... Μωρέ πού είναι η πυρά, να πάμε κι εμείς οι της Sancta Simplicitas με το δεμάτι μας τα ξύλα; αλλά θα το κάνουμε σε ανοιχτό χώρο, να μην ντουμανιάσουμε κανέναν. Έτσι είναι οι "ναζί", είναι άνθρωποι με "καλές προθέσεις", με "υψηλό ηθικό φρόνημα", κλπ. Κι αν σας ξενίζει, παρά το τεράστιο συγγραφικό έργο, αυτή η ιστορική εικόνα, αν αυτό που θυμάστε από την Ιστορία για τους κυρίους αυτούς πολύ πριν καν καταλάβουν την εξουσία είναι αντιθέτως ότι υπήρξαν μαχαιροβγάλτες τραμπούκοι δολοφόνοι και εγκληματίες, κάνετε λάθος. Μάλλον με την κα Ξενογιαννακοπούλου μοιάζανε. Χαμογελαστοί, ήπιοι, τέτοιοι τύποι. Άλλωστε το έργο μου αποτελεί εγγύηση για τη σοβαρότητα και κυρίως την αξιοπιστία των λεγομένων μου. Μπορώ να λέω οτιδήποτε, ότι είστε όλοι κρυπτοναζί και θύματα μιας παγκόσμιας συνωμοσίας, αλλά εσείς δεν έχετε δικαίωμα ούτε καν να καγχάσετε. Δια να ομιλείτε οφείλετε να απαντήσετε με τουλάχιστον ίσου μάκρους "τοποθέτηση". Αλλιώς, είστε Νεοέλληνες. Όχι από κείνους που "υποτίθεται ότι αντιπροσωπεύουν μια ζώνη αντίστασης, πολιτικής και πολιτισμικής, στον ατλαντικό άξονα", αλλά φευ από εκείνους που απλώς μηρυκάζουν τις "άνωθεν" κατερχόμενες και μέσω των "πολιτικών ανδρεικέλων" αφικνούμενες έως εσάς εντολές του Παγκόσμιου Κέντρου.

Να απαντήσω τώρα κι εγώ με "επιχειρήματα", όπως ας πούμε με τα λεγόμενα του πιο πάνω δημοσιεύματος #332; Να αντιμιλήσω στα περί ναζί και ενεργουμένων της "βιοεξουσίας" με τίποτα πιο πεζό και της πιάτσας, ότι δηλ. στη χώρα μας κάποιοι, πολλοί πάμπολλοι, from all walks of life, τα παίρνουν απ' τις καπνοβιομηχανίες; Μπα, δεν έχω απτά στοιχεία, δεν μπορώ να αποδείξω μια συνωμοσία με μόνο το τι μ' αρέσει ή δε μ' αρέσει εμένα στη ζωή, οπότε ας μην παρασυρθώ...


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2010)

Ο συνάδελφος gkouk δεν φαίνεται διατεθειμένος να ανταποκριθεί στην ευγενική πρόσκληση του dr7x. Δεν τον ενοχλεί, φαίνεται, να αφήσει σφραγίδα του σ’ αυτό το φόρουμ αυτό και μόνο το προσβλητικό και άδικο μήνυμα, που δεν καταλαβαίνω αν το έγραψε επειδή είναι φίλος του τσιγάρου, επειδή θέλει να υπερασπιστεί τον Φ.Τ. ή επειδή αναλαμβάνει επιθέσεις για λογαριασμό τρίτων.

Τι το περίεργο βρήκε στη διατύπωση που αποφάσισε να επισημάνει; Είναι κανόνας της ζωής ότι οι πιο λογικοί, ισορροπημένοι, υπεύθυνοι, αξιαγάπητοι άνθρωποι (με ή χωρίς τεράστιο έργο) μπορεί να πάψουν να σκέφτονται λογικά όταν έχουν να κάνουν με το πάθος τους. Οργίστηκα σήμερα με μια υπερβολή του Στάθη της «Ε», οργίζομαι και από το επίμαχο κείμενο όταν με τόση ευκολία φέρνει το ναζισμό στη συζήτηση για το τσιγάρο. Άμα ξεφτιλίζουμε το νόημα των λέξεων, ξεφτιλίζουμε το κείμενό μας.

Τι κρίμα που όλοι αυτοί οι μανιώδεις καπνιστές, που πρώτοι αυτοί ΞΕΡΩ ότι θα έπρεπε να παραδέχονται το κακό που τους κάνει το τσιγάρο, που πρώτοι αυτοί θα έπρεπε να αναλαμβάνουν εκστρατείες να πείσουν τους νέους να μην το πιάσουν στα χέρια τους ή να το αφήσουν πριν είναι αργά, τι κρίμα που αναλώνονται σε παραληρηματικές αναλύσεις για να μας δείξουν ότι δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι καν να πειραματιστούμε στο διαφορετικό. Κρίμα, με τόσο μυαλό και τόσο έργο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2010)

Να ξαναρωτήσω κάτι; Τον gkouk, εν προκειμένω: εντάξει, ο Φώτης Τερζάκης έχει τεράστιο έργο και κανείς πτωχός τω πνεύματι να μην τον κρίνει αν δεν έχει να αντιτάξει τουλάχιστον ένα άλλο τόσο τεράστιο έργο.

Παραπονιέται λοιπόν ο Φ.Τ. στο άρθρο του για τα γνωστά: που του περιορίζουνε την ελευθερία (ας μην αρχίσω για τις συνωμοσίες που βλέπει παντού). Ρωτάω: την ελευθερία των Άλλων, που δεν τους αρέσει ο καπνός (γιατί έτσι, όπως κάποιος καπνίζει γιατί έτσι, και δεν τον ρωτάει κανείς γιατί καπνίζει), εκείνος γιατί αρνείται να τη σεβαστεί;


----------



## gkouk (Nov 17, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Να ξαναρωτήσω κάτι; Τον gkouk, εν προκειμένω: εντάξει, ο Φώτης Τερζάκης έχει τεράστιο έργο και κανείς πτωχός τω πνεύματι να μην τον κρίνει αν δεν έχει να αντιτάξει τουλάχιστον ένα άλλο τόσο τεράστιο έργο.



Συ είπας. Δεν είπα να μην τον κρίνει κανείς αν δεν έχει αντίστοιχο έργο. Δεν ταξινομώ τους ανθρώπους σε πτωχούς και πλούσιους τω πνεύματι. Το απλό, απλούστατο που τονίζω είναι ότι η διαφωνία μας με τα επιχειρήματα κάποιου, ιδιαίτερα όταν είναι πολλά και τουλάχιστον άξια σκέψης δεν μπορεί να ξεπετιέται με μια ειρωνική επίκληση της έλλειψης λογικής από μέρους του. Το πιο εύκολο και άκρως επικίνδυνο είναι να στιγματίζουμε ως τρελό όποιον λέει τα αντίθετα από το κυρίαρχο κάθε φορά ρεύμα. 



> Βάζεις ένα τεράστιο θέμα: Τι είναι το ουσιαστικό και το κρινόμενο εδώ; Το συνολικό έργο και η προσωπικότητα του Φώτη Τερζάκη ή η φιλοκαπνιστική του παρέμβαση;



Drsiebenmal, το ουσιαστικό είναι η ελαφρά τη καρδία μετατροπή και μεταβάπτιση των μειοψηφικών απόψεων σε "έλλειψη λογικής" λόγω της εξάρτησης.

Costas, όπως θα παρατήρησες δεν απάντησα σε εσένα γιατί έχεις μια στοιχειώδη επιχειρηματολογία. Δεν κατηγόρησες κανέναν για τρελό ή εθισμένο. Διαφωνώ με αυτά που λες αλλά είμαι βέβαιος πως μπορείς να τα στηρίξεις.



> Ο συνάδελφος gkouk δεν φαίνεται διατεθειμένος να ανταποκριθεί στην ευγενική πρόσκληση του dr7x. Δεν τον ενοχλεί, φαίνεται, να αφήσει σφραγίδα του σ’ αυτό το φόρουμ αυτό και μόνο το προσβλητικό και άδικο μήνυμα, που δεν καταλαβαίνω αν το έγραψε επειδή είναι φίλος του τσιγάρου, επειδή θέλει να υπερασπιστεί τον Φ.Τ. ή επειδή αναλαμβάνει επιθέσεις για λογαριασμό τρίτων.



1. Είμαι φίλος του τσιγάρου αλλά ανήκω σε εκείνη την περίεργη ομάδα ανθρώπων που μάλλον είναι υπέρ της απαγόρευσης σε δημόσιους χώρους. Αντίφαση, ε; Τι να κάνουμε, οι άνθρωποι είναι παράξενα όντα.
2. Δεν έχει ανάγκη υπεράσπισης ο Φ.Τ.. Ανάγκη υπεράσπισης έχει όποιος στιγματίζεται ως μη λογικός επειδή αυτά που λέει μας βρίσκουν αντίθετους. Δε βρίσκεις;
3. Δεν αναλαμβάνω επιθέσεις για λογαριασμούς τρίτων, τουλάχιστον αμισθί. ;) Μήπως εσύ; Αν ισχυριζόμουν κάτι τέτοιο, έστω και ως ρητορικό πειραγματάκι, φαντάζομαι θα σε εξόργιζε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2010)

gkouk said:


> Δεν αναλαμβάνω επιθέσεις για λογαριασμούς τρίτων, τουλάχιστον αμισθί. ;) Μήπως εσύ; Αν ισχυριζόμουν κάτι τέτοιο, έστω και ως ρητορικό πειραγματάκι, φαντάζομαι θα σε εξόργιζε.


Είδες τι παθαίνεις άμα μπαίνεις άγνωστος σ' έναν χώρο και με το καλημέρα (ή, μάλλον, χωρίς ούτε μια καλημέρα) ξεκινάς τις επιθέσεις; Αφήνεις τον άλλο να φανταστεί ό,τι θέλει. Ενώ εγώ τουλάχιστον είμαι ανοιχτό βιβλίο εδώ μέσα και με ξέρουν όλοι, με τα καλά μου και με τα στραβά μου και με τα ανάποδά μου.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2010)

gkouk said:


> Το απλό, απλούστατο που τονίζω είναι ότι η διαφωνία μας με τα επιχειρήματα κάποιου, ιδιαίτερα όταν είναι πολλά και τουλάχιστον άξια σκέψης δεν μπορεί να ξεπετιέται με μια ειρωνική επίκληση της έλλειψης λογικής από μέρους του.


Ωστόσο, το κυρίαρχο ρεύμα στο άρθρο που παραθέτει ο Κώστας είναι ακριβώς αυτό: υπάρχει συνωμοσία, μας καταπιέζει το ΔΝΤ και μας θεωρούν πρόβατα.
Επίσης, δεν συμφωνώ με την άποψή σου η οποία ουσιαστικά αθωώνει τον Φ.Τ. χάρη στο έργο του: το άρθρο στο οποίο παρουσιάζει τα υπέρ του καπνού επιχειρήματα είναι γεμάτο παραλογισμούς, θεωρίες συνωμοσίας και βαρείς χαρακτηρισμούς (άκου ναζί!).

Αυτό, δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι όλο του το έργο είναι έτσι, και δε βλέπω κανέναν να λέει το αντίθετο. Ωστόσο, το να αγιοποιούνται όλες οι απόψεις του οποιουδήποτε χάρη στο έργο του είναι, πώς να το κάνουμε, παράλογο. 

Από την άλλη, δεν θεωρώ ότι το να μην γνωρίζει κανείς τον όποιον συγγραφέα, αλλά να τον κρίνει με βάση το ένα άρθρο του είναι κακό. Διαβάζει κανείς και κρίνει αυτό που διαβάζει, που αφορά το τσιγάρο, όχι τη σύγχρονη συγκριτική θρησκειολογία. Επίσης, ο αναγνώστης έχει το δικαίωμα να μη θέλει να διαβάσει και τίποτα άλλο από το έργο του όποιου συγγραφέα, και να κρίνει εξ όνυχος τον λέοντα, βάσει των επιχειρημάτων που ο συγγραφέας χρησιμοποιεί. Δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο αυτό θεωρείται μεμπτό και δείγμα άγνοιας και «νεοελληνισμού».

Και επί του προκειμένου, απάντηση για το παρακάτω δεν πήρα, αλλά θα μου πεις, εδώ δεν την έχω πάρει εδώ και τόσα ποστ, από σένα ζητάω τα ρέστα;


Palavra said:


> Ρωτάω: την ελευθερία των Άλλων, που δεν τους αρέσει ο καπνός (γιατί έτσι, όπως κάποιος καπνίζει γιατί έτσι, και δεν τον ρωτάει κανείς γιατί καπνίζει), εκείνος γιατί αρνείται να τη σεβαστεί;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2010)

Και επειδή το ανέσυρε ο δόχτορας από τα έγκατα του φόρουμ, χρησιμότατο είναι αυτό το νήμα περί logical fallacies, από όπου, σε απάντηση σε αυτό:


gkouk said:


> ο Φώτης Τερζάκης δεν είναι τυχαίος. Είναι ένας άνθρωπος με τεράστιο συγγραφικό, μεταφραστικό και διδακτικό έργο σε ζητήματα φιλοσοφίας, αισθητικής, θρησκειολογίας, πολιτικής κλπ.


θα παραθέσω αυτό (που ελπίζω, αυτή τη φορά, να θεωρηθεί επιχείρημα):

Appeal to Authority (argumentum ad verecundiam)

Definition: While sometimes it may be appropriate to cite an authority to support a point, often it is not. In particular, an appeal to authority is inappropriate if:
(i) *the person is not qualified to have an expert opinion on the subject,*
(ii) *experts in the field disagree on this issue,*
(iii) the authority was making a joke, drunk, or otherwise not being serious. A variation of the fallacious appeal to authority is hearsay. An argument from hearsay is an argument which depends on second or third hand sources.

Examples:
(i) Noted psychologist Dr. Frasier Crane recommends that you buy the EZ-Rest Hot Tub.
(ii) Economist John Kenneth Galbraith argues that a tight money policy is the best cure for a recession. (Although Galbraith is an expert, not all economists agree on this point.)
(iii) We are headed for nuclear war. Last week Ronald Reagan remarked that we begin bombing Russia in five minutes. (Of course, he said it as a joke during a microphone test.)
(iv) My friend heard on the news the other day that Canada will declare war on Serbia. (This is a case of hearsay; in fact, the reporter said that Canada would not declare war.)
(v) The Ottawa Citizen reported that sales were up 5.9 percent this year. (This is hearsay; we are not in a position to check the Citizen's sources.)


Ergo, το επιχείρημα ότι _ο έγκριτος κοινωνιολόγος και ανθρωπολόγος Φ.Τ. θεωρεί την αντικαπνιστική εκστρατεία αποτέλεσμα άνωθεν συνωμοσίας καταπίεσης των ανθρώπων και άρα εμείς δεν πρέπει να τον χαρακτηρίζουμε παράλογο άμα δε γνωρίζουμε το έργο του_, δεν στέκει, διότι ο Φ.Τ. δεν είναι ειδικός (π.χ. πνευμονολόγος), λέει ΜΙΑ άποψη (υπάρχουν κι άλλες), και εκφράζει την άποψή του (όπως και ο καθένας).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Και επειδή το ανέσυρε ο δόχτορας από τα έγκατα του φόρουμ, χρησιμότατο είναι αυτό το νήμα περί logical fallacies...


Α, να 'σαι καλά κι εσύ, που μας προσφέρεις και το αντεπιχείρημα για τα περί βαρέος εθισμού που αναιρεί τη λογική και την ευθυκρισία, όπως καραμελίζεται διαρκώς σε τούτο 'δώ το νήμα:


Alexandra said:


> Διαβάζοντας αυτό το παραλήρημα τι να πει κανείς, παρά μόνο να καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι και το κάπνισμα, όπως κάθε _βαρύς _εθισμός σε ουσίες, μπορεί να αλλοιώσει την ικανότητα του ατόμου να σκέφτεται λογικά.


*Changing the Subject*​The fallacies in this section change the subject by discussing the person making the argument instead of discussing reasons to believe or disbelieve the conclusion. While on some occasions it is useful to cite authorities, it is almost never appropriate to discuss the person instead of the argument.

*Attacking the Person* (_argumentum ad hominem_)

Definition: The person presenting an argument is attacked instead of the argument itself. This takes many forms. For example, the person's character, nationality or religion may be attacked. Alternatively, it may be pointed out that a person stands to gain from a favorable outcome. Or, finally, a person may be attacked by association, or by the company he keeps.

There are three major forms of Attacking the Person:
(1)_ ad hominem_ (abusive): instead of attacking an assertion, the argument attacks the person who made the assertion.
(2) _ad hominem_ (circumstantial): instead of attacking an assertion the author points to the relationship between the person making the assertion and the person's circumstances.
(3) _ad hominem_ (_tu quoque_): this form of attack on the person notes that a person does not practice what he preaches.

Examples:
(i) You may argue that God doesn't exist, but you are just following a fad. (_ad hominem abusive_)
(ii) We should discount what Premier Klein says about taxation because he won't be hurt by the increase. (_ad hominem circumstantial_)
(iii) We should disregard Share B.C.'s argument because they are being funded by the logging industry. (_ad hominem circumstantial_)
(iv) You say I shouldn't drink, but you haven't been sober for more than a year. (_ad hominem tu quoque_)

Proof: Identify the attack and show that the character or circumstances of the person has nothing to do with the truth or falsity of the proposition being defended.
Reference: (Barker: 166, Cedarblom and Paulsen: 155, Copi and Cohen: 97, Davis: 80)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2010)

Παρντόν, αλλά δε θυμάμαι να έχω διατυπώσει κάποιο επιχείρημα έτσι (έκανα κι ένα σύντομο search). Αν το έχω κάνει, μάλλον δεν εκφράστηκα σωστά, οπότε ιδού: Ξαναδιάβασα προσεκτικά το παραπάνω :)
Πιστεύω ωστόσο, Ζαζ, ότι το κάπνισμα είναι *και * σωματικός εθισμός, και ως τέτοιος παίζει το ρόλο του στην άποψη που εκφράζει ένας μανιώδης καπνιστής κατά της απαγόρευσης του καπνίσματος στους δημόσιους λόγους. Για ποιο λόγο είναι αυτό αλλαγή θέματος;


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2010)

Από ΛΝΕΓ:

*πάθος (το)* {πάθ-ους | -η, -ών} 1. η μεγάλη και διαρκής ένταση των συναισθημάτων, σε βαθμό που να μην ελέγχει η κρίση τη συμπεριφορά τού ατόμου. 2. (α) η εντονότατη επιθυμία για κάτι, που επιζητεί συνεχή ικανοποίηση και επιφέρει εξάρτηση από το αντικείμενο τής επιθυμίας.

Το λένε και τα λεξικά. Φαίνεται άλλωστε και από τον παράλογο τρόπο που συνδιαλέγονται καπνιστές και αντικαπνιστές, ακόμα και όταν είναι οι καλύτεροι των φίλων.


----------



## crystal (Nov 17, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Πιστεύω ωστόσο, Ζαζ, ότι το κάπνισμα είναι *και * σωματικός εθισμός, και ως τέτοιος παίζει το ρόλο του στην άποψη που εκφράζει ένας μανιώδης καπνιστής κατά της απαγόρευσης του καπνίσματος στους δημόσιους λόγους. Για ποιο λόγο είναι αυτό αλλαγή θέματος;



Χμμ. Είναι σωστό αυτό που λες και συμφωνώ (ως καπνίστρια, άλλωστε ;)). Το θέμα είναι το εξής: όταν η μια πλευρά δηλώνει ότι θεωρεί την άλλη πλευρά ανίκανη να συζητήσει απόλυτα λογικά και αντικειμενικά, επειδή τίθεται ζήτημα που εξ ορισμού ξεφεύγει από τον έλεγχό της (εν προκειμένω ο σωματικός εθισμός), νομίζω ότι μεταφέρεις τον εαυτό σου αυτόματα σε άλλο επίπεδο από τους συνομιλητές σου. Δηλαδή, πείτε ό,τι θέλετε, παιδιά, αν συμφωνούμε καλώς, αν διαφωνούμε έτσι κι αλλιώς εθισμένοι είστε, οπότε δεν μιλάτε λογικά. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό προσπαθεί να σου πει ο Ζαζ, κι όχι για τα εκτός θέματος.

Νομίζω πως το πρόβλημα της συζήτησης (όχι μόνο της συγκεκριμένης, όλης της δημόσιας συζήτησης) είναι η άρνηση των δύο άκρων να συναντηθούν: οι μεν καπνιστές ωρύονται για φασισμό και καταπάτηση δικαιωμάτων, οι δε αντικαπνιστές έχουν την προσέγγιση "είστε εθισμένοι, αυτός είναι ο νόμος κι αν δεν σας αρέσει σκασίλα μας" - και δεν τους αδικώ καθόλου, με τόσα χρόνια καπνιστικής γαϊδουριάς που έχουν αναγκαστεί να υποστούν. 

Με ξαφνιάζει απίστευτα όμως που δεν βλέπω παρά ελάχιστη μετριοπάθεια (επαναλαμβάνω: όχι εδώ, δεν τη βλέπω γενικώς). Που ακούω ελάχιστους καπνιστές να λένε "εντάξει, βρε παιδιά, δεν θα πεθάνω αν κάνω τσιγάρο έξω" κι ελάχιστους αντικαπνιστές να λένε "μα δεν είναι υπερβολικό να απαγορεύεται σε ΟΛΑ τα μπαρ; φτιάξτε και μερικά για καπνιστές, ρε αδερφέ, υποχρεώστε τους να βάζουν ΚΑΛΟ εξαερισμό, και με τους καπνιστές της παρέας θα τα βρούμε". Η κάθε πλευρά οχυρώνεται στις θέσεις της και στέλνει τους απέναντι να κόψουν τον λαιμό τους.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Πιστεύω ωστόσο, Ζαζ, ότι το κάπνισμα είναι *και *σωματικός εθισμός, και ως τέτοιος παίζει το ρόλο του στην άποψη που εκφράζει ένας μανιώδης καπνιστής κατά της απαγόρευσης του καπνίσματος στους δημόσιους λόγους. Για ποιο λόγο είναι αυτό αλλαγή θέματος;


Διότι ή δέχεσαι (στο σύνολό τους) τις αρχές περί λογικών σφαλμάτων ή δεν τις δέχεσαι — δεν έχει «ολίγον έγκυος». Επομένως ή ασχολείσαι με τα επιχειρήματα που προβάλλει κάποιος (όποια κι αν είναι τα κουσούρια του) ή ασχολείσαι με το ποιόν του (οπότε διαπράττεις λογικό σφάλμα, σύμφωνα με τα όσα λέει ο Stephen Downes). 



nickel said:


> Από ΛΝΕΓ:
> *πάθος (το)* {πάθ-ους | -η, -ών} 1. η μεγάλη και διαρκής ένταση των συναισθημάτων, σε βαθμό που να μην ελέγχει η κρίση τη συμπεριφορά τού ατόμου. 2. (α) η εντονότατη επιθυμία για κάτι, που επιζητεί συνεχή ικανοποίηση και επιφέρει εξάρτηση από το αντικείμενο τής επιθυμίας.
> Το λένε και τα λεξικά. Φαίνεται άλλωστε και από τον παράλογο τρόπο που συνδιαλέγονται καπνιστές και αντικαπνιστές, ακόμα και όταν είναι οι καλύτεροι των φίλων.


Αυτό κι αν το καταδικάζει ο Downes σε αρκετά, μάλιστα, σημεία:

Inductive Fallacies (επειδή κάποιοι έχουν πάθος με το κάπνισμα, τούτο συνεπάγεται πως όλοι ανεξαιρέτως οι καπνιστές παρουσιάζουν μεγάλη και διαρκή ένταση των συναισθημάτων, σε βαθμό που να μην ελέγχει η κρίση τη συμπεριφορά τους)
Fallacies Involving Statistical Syllogisms (το «οι περισσότεροι» ταυτίζεται με το «όλοι»)
Causal Fallacies (επειδή το κάπνισμα προκαλεί στους περισσότερους εθισμό, οι καπνιστές χάνουν τη λογική και την ευθυκρισία τους)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2010)

crystal said:


> Το θέμα είναι το εξής: όταν η μια πλευρά δηλώνει ότι θεωρεί την άλλη πλευρά ανίκανη να συζητήσει απόλυτα λογικά και αντικειμενικά, επειδή τίθεται ζήτημα που εξ ορισμού ξεφεύγει από τον έλεγχό της (εν προκειμένω ο σωματικός εθισμός), νομίζω ότι μεταφέρεις τον εαυτό σου αυτόματα σε άλλο επίπεδο από τους συνομιλητές σου. Δηλαδή, πείτε ό,τι θέλετε, παιδιά, αν συμφωνούμε καλώς, αν διαφωνούμε έτσι κι αλλιώς εθισμένοι είστε, οπότε δεν μιλάτε λογικά. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό προσπαθεί να σου πει ο Ζαζ, κι όχι για τα εκτός θέματος.


Πώς τα καταφέρνεις και τα λες για λογαριασμό μου καλύτερα κι από μένα τον ίδιο! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2010)

Με άλλα λόγια, όταν έρθει κάποιος και αρχίσει να λέει περί Ελλοχίμ και Νεφελίμ, πρέπει να του τεκμηριώσεις μία προς μία τις αδυναμίες των επιχειρημάτων που σερβίρει και δεν αρκεί να πεις «άντε παλικάρι μου από δω με τις μπούρδες σου».

Ας δούμε τι έχει γίνει εδώ: Δεν πρόκειται για συζήτηση στο ψυχοσωματικό θέμα του καπνίσματος (όπου ο ΦΤ δεν επικαλείται ειδικότητα). Ο ΦΤ μεταφέρει τη συζήτηση στον τομέα όπου είναι ειδικός (τα κοινωνιολογικά θέματα, τις παγκόσμιες συνωμοσίες, τα πολιτικά συστήματα κλπ). Εκεί, ανακατεύει ναζιστικούς ευγονισμούς, παραδοσιακούς τρόπους ζωής άλλων λαών, ιδιωτικά ασφαλιστικά συστήματα και ό,τι κακό μάς περιζώνει, και φέρνει το καπνιστικό κοινό του, που προσπαθεί να πιαστεί από κάπου, στη θέση του μάρτυρα.

Καθόλου περίεργο λοιπόν που όταν κάποιος πει «ο βασιλιάς είναι γυμνός», οι άνθρωποι που εκτιμούν το έργο και τον άνθρωπο ΦΤ οργίζονται επειδή ο αδαής και αμαθής προκατειλημμένος (που τον ξέρουμε δα ποιος είναι) κρίνει τον διακεκριμένο και μορφωμένο ειδικό (που επίσης τον ξέρουμε ποιος είναι, χωρίς δα).

Αναλογίζομαι μόνο τα γέλια που έχουμε να κάνουμε από του χρόνου, με τις ηλεκτρονικές ταυτότητες: Από τη μια θα έχουμε πανεπιστημιακούς ειδικούς (θεολόγους) να μας εξηγούν για το 666 και για το σφράγισμα του θηρίου της Αποκάλυψης, από τη δεύτερη κορυφαίους ειδικούς (κοινωνιολόγους) να μας εξηγούν την επόμενη παγκόσμια συνωμοσία και τα RFID που θα μας παρακολουθούν ανά πάσα στιγμή, από την τρίτη άλλους σπουδαίους επιστήμονες (πληροφορικούς) να μας παρουσιάζουν όλες τις ασφαλιστικές δικλίδες και, κερασάκι στην τούρτα, πολιτικούς να μας παινεύουν τα καλά ή να μας προειδοποιούν για τη στέρηση των προσωπικών ελευθεριών μας που θα συνεπάγεται η εφαρμογή του συστήματος.

Μετά δεν είναι περίεργο που ο καθένας σχηματίζει την εντελώς δική του αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας, στην οποία συμπεριλαμβάνεται και το εντελώς προσωπικό δικό του λεξικό, με τους εντελώς προσωπικούς δικούς του ορισμούς για διάφορες κρίσιμες λέξεις-κλειδιά, έτσι ώστε τελικά να μην μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε.

Βαβέλ, είπατε; Καλώς ήρθατε!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εκεί [...] φέρνει το καπνιστικό κοινό του, που προσπαθεί να πιαστεί από κάπου, στη θέση του μάρτυρα.


Επειδή έχεις παρακολουθήσει την κουβέντα, γνωρίζεις ότι προσωπικά δεν παίρνω το μέρος καμιάς πλευράς. Κάποια στιγμή ασχολήθηκα με την ύπαρξη ή όχι αποδείξεων για την πρόκληση καρκίνου των πνευμόνων μέσω παθητικού καπνίσματος (ίσως επειδή εκεί έβλεπα εγώ ορισμένους αντικαπνιστές να προσπαθούν αγωνιωδώς να πιαστούν από κάπου).* Αλλά στην παρούσα συζήτηση μ' ενδιαφέρει πραγματικά να βλέπω αν και κατά πόσο ακολουθούμε σωστά τις αρχές τής ρητορικής τέχνης και της λογικής. Γιατί, λοιπόν, «το καπνιστικό κοινό του προσπαθεί να πιαστεί από κάπου»; Μόνον όσοι αποζητούν τη μετάθεση (δηλ. διώκεται η καπνιστική συνήθειά μου μόνο και μόνο επειδή αυτό συμφέρει κάποιους), η οποία μάλιστα ξεκινά από ένα άλμα λογικής (δηλ. το ότι δεν μπορώ να καπνίζω σε κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους σημαίνει αμέσως και ότι βρίσκομαι υπό διωγμό), ανακουφίζονται με μια τέτοια σκέψη — όχι όλο το καπνιστικό κοινό.

Περί δε Ελλοχίμ και Νεφελίμ, ή αποδέχεσαι τα του Downes και μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία, ή απαξιοίς. Αλλά η επιλεκτική χρήση των κατά Downes αρχών τής λογικής προκαλεί έλλειμμα αξιοπιστίας, όχι; Μην ξεχνάς ότι πολλές εδραιωμένες σήμερα θεωρίες ξεκίνησαν χαρακτηριζόμενες «μπούρδες». Το καλό είναι ότι συνήθως οι αβάσιμοι ισχυρισμοί αρκεί να αποδειχθούν σφαλλεροί άπαξ και μετά δεν χρειάζεται να υφίστασαι κάθε φορά την ίδια διαδικασία (πρβλ πχ το πώς ακυρώνονται μέσω της δουλειάς τού Σαραντάκου διάφορα ανυπόστατα γλωσσικά και ετυμολογικά).

____________
* Στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα θα επανέλθω όταν το επιτρέψει ο χρόνος, διότι έχω βρει κάποια ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα.


----------



## crystal (Nov 17, 2010)

Τέλος πάντων, να σημειώσω ότι συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα και τον Κώστα για το άρθρο του Τερζάκη: είναι σκέτο παραλήρημα. Το υπόλοιπο ποστ μου (πέρα από την ήπια ένσταση "επί της διαδικασίας"), ήταν περισσότερο ένα "ουφ" για όλα όσα ακούω και διαβάζω για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα εδώ και μερικούς μήνες. Πάω να καπνίσω.


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2010)

Κι εγώ. Πάμε έξω όμως, εντάξει;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2010)

Η αλήθεια πάντως είναι ότι κάποιες φορές είναι δύσκολο να διακριθεί ο ομιλητής από τις απόψεις του. Εννοώ, δηλαδή, ότι αν, π.χ. εγώ οδηγώ αυτοκίνητο ενώ ξέρω ότι γεμίζω νέφος το περιβάλλον και παράλληλα τάσσομαι κατά των περιορισμών στην κυκλοφορία των αυτοκινήτων, είναι λογικό να μου προσάψει κάποιος ότι δεν είμαι αντικειμενική επειδή το θέμα με αφορά προσωπικά.

Ο αγαπητός gkouk, π.χ., που δεν του είπαμε και καλώς όρισες, κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο που προσάπτει στην Αλεξάνδρα στο 335: αντί να αντιτάξει επιχειρήματα στο γιατί θεωρεί το επιχείρημά της περί εθισμού κακοπροαίρετο, ειρωνικό, κακεντρεχές και ανερμάτιστο, περιορίζεται στο να χαρακτηρίσει την Αλεξάνδρα. Και έτσι, μπορεί να ξεκινήσει μια αντιπαράθεση που θα μπορούσε να συνεχιστεί ad nauseam.

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, οι πλευρές είναι δύο, καπνιστές και μη καπνιστές, και τις αφορά και τις δύο το θέμα προσωπικά, την πρώτη γιατί θα ξεβολευτεί και τη δεύτερη γιατί ξεβολεύεται εδώ και καιρό και θέλει να σταματήσει αυτό.

Άρα, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι υπερβολικά δύσκολο να γίνει συζήτηση με αντικειμενικά κριτήρια, ιδίως όταν απαντά κανείς σε επιχειρήματα του τύπου
Όλα τα ουσιώδη γνωρίσματα του ολοκληρωτισμού, εν ολίγοις, διασταυρώνονται στην απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος· στην παθητική αποδοχή της, αντίστοιχα, προαναγγέλλονται όλες οι μορφές φρίκης που η μοιραία υπακοή απεργάζεται αυτή τη στιγμή για την ανθρωπότητα.

Θα ήθελα επίσης να επαναλάβω κάτι ακόμα: η αντικαπνιστική νομοθεσία δεν λέει σε κανένα καπνιστή «κόψε το κάπνισμα», όπως αφήνει να διαφανεί το παραπάνω άρθρο, όπως και διάφορα άλλα άρθρα (μιλώντας για παρεμβάσεις του κράτους στο σώμα μας και μπλα μπλα μπλα). Λέει «μην καπνίζεις εκεί που υπάρχουν κι άλλοι άνθρωποι, μεγάλη μερίδα των οποίων ενοχλείται». Όπως λέει και «μη φωνάζεις το μεσημέρι που ο κόσμος κοιμάται» ή «μην παρκάρεις μες στη μέση του δρόμου». 

Δε μιλάμε, επομένως, για απαγόρευση ελευθεριών, αλλά για μια απόπειρα (ίσως όχι και τόσο σθεναρή) να βρεθεί μια ισορροπία.

Αυτά. Πάω έξω να κάνω παρέα στους άλλους δύο που καπνίζουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Επειδή έχεις παρακολουθήσει την κουβέντα, γνωρίζεις ότι προσωπικά δεν παίρνω το μέρος καμιάς πλευράς.


 Σωστό.


Zazula said:


> Κάποια στιγμή ασχολήθηκα με την ύπαρξη ή όχι αποδείξεων για την πρόκληση καρκίνου των πνευμόνων μέσω παθητικού καπνίσματος (ίσως επειδή εκεί έβλεπα εγώ ορισμένους αντικαπνιστές να προσπαθούν αγωνιωδώς να πιαστούν από κάπου).


 Επίσης σωστό (και στα δύο).


Zazula said:


> Αλλά στην παρούσα συζήτηση μ' ενδιαφέρει πραγματικά να βλέπω αν και κατά πόσο ακολουθούμε σωστά τις αρχές τής ρητορικής τέχνης και της λογικής. Γιατί, λοιπόν, «το καπνιστικό κοινό του προσπαθεί να πιαστεί από κάπου»; Μόνον όσοι αποζητούν τη μετάθεση (δηλ. διώκεται η καπνιστική συνήθειά μου μόνο και μόνο επειδή αυτό συμφέρει κάποιους), η οποία μάλιστα ξεκινά από ένα άλμα λογικής (δηλ. το ότι δεν μπορώ να καπνίζω σε κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους σημαίνει αμέσως και ότι βρίσκομαι υπό διωγμό), ανακουφίζονται με μια τέτοια σκέψη — όχι όλο το καπνιστικό κοινό.


Γι' αυτό αναφέρθηκα στο κοινό «του» (δηλ. που προστρέχει στη γραφίδα του) και και όχι σε όλο το καπνιστικό κοινό.


Zazula said:


> Περί δε Ελλοχίμ και Νεφελίμ, ή αποδέχεσαι τα του Downes και μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία, ή απαξιοίς.


Σε κάποια πράγματα, το γνωρίζεις, η επιστήμη και η λογική δεν χωρούν. Από τη θεολογία μέχρι την ουφολογία, τις διάφορες εσχατολογίες και τις συνωμοσιολογίες. Εκεί δεν μπορεί να γίνει (οκ, ας προσθέσω εδώ ένα «εύκολα») χρήση των κατά Downes αρχών τής λογικής επειδή συνήθως δεν υπάρχει κοινό αξιωματικό υπόβαθρο και _διάθεση συζήτησης_. 


Zazula said:


> πρβλ πχ το πώς ακυρώνονται μέσω της δουλειάς τού Σαραντάκου διάφορα ανυπόστατα γλωσσικά και ετυμολογικά).


Και πάλι, όμως, γνωρίζεις ότι όπου δεν υπάρχει το «κοινό αξιωματικό υπόβαθρο» όλη αυτή η δουλειά απαξιώνεται στα ευήκοα αυτιά με ένα «σιγά μωρέ, τι να μας πει κι ο Σ., εδώ τα λένε ακαδημαϊκοί και πρωταθλητές και καθηγητάδες καν και καν».


----------



## anef (Nov 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Από ΛΝΕΓ:
> 
> *πάθος (το)* {πάθ-ους | -η, -ών} 1. η μεγάλη και διαρκής ένταση των συναισθημάτων, σε βαθμό που να μην ελέγχει η κρίση τη συμπεριφορά τού ατόμου. 2. (α) η εντονότατη επιθυμία για κάτι, που επιζητεί συνεχή ικανοποίηση και επιφέρει εξάρτηση από το αντικείμενο τής επιθυμίας.



Η επίκληση του πάθους και της έντασης συναισθημάτων, πάντως, μπορεί να οδηγήσει και σε ένα άλλο συμπέρασμα: ότι όταν κάποιοι από μας αποφασίσαμε να κόψουμε το τσιγάρο (ή να το μειώσουμε ή να μην καπνίζουμε μπροστά στα παιδιά μας κλπ.) δεν ενεργούσαμε λογικά γιατί ήμασταν υπό την επήρεια του καπνού. :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 20, 2010)

Καθώς εγώ ανέβασα το κείμενο του Φ. Τερζάκη, ζητώ συγνώμη από το δαίμονα του φόρουμ που θα ξαναζεστάνω τις πατάτες, αλλά για να μου φύγει το άχτι:

Το ερώτημα είναι: με ποιο δικαίωμα μολύνεις τον αέρα που αναπνέω μέσα σ' έναν κλειστό χώρο; Με ποιο ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ;

Το ίδιο ρωτά η Παλάβρα, #339 β και #342 στο τέλος. Απάντηση; Μούγκα. Στου κουφού την πόρτα, όσο θέλεις βρόντα.

Είναι ανάγκη να σου αποδείξω ότι μου προκαλείς καρκίνο, για να σε πείσω απλά να μην καπνίζεις στον κλειστό χώρο όπου αναπνέω;;;;; Όταν μάλιστα μπορείς να μασήσεις καπνό; (Ναι, γιατί όχι; )

Όταν λοιπόν, αντί για ντρέτη απάντηση σ' αυτό το απλό ερώτημα, βλέπω να γράφονται άλλα κι άλλα (αναφέρομαι στο επίμαχο κείμενο και σε άλλα παρόμοια που κυκλοφορούν), εξοργίζομαι με την ανειλικρίνεια και τη διανοητική ανεντιμότητα των ανθρώπων, με το 'άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε'. Με ενοχλεί πάρα πολύ.

Είναι εντυπωσιακό ότι στις περισσότερες τέτοιες περισπούδαστες τοποθετήσεις (ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και πολύ πιο προσγειωμένες) τα πρόσωπα του δράματος είναι ουσιαστικά μόνο δύο: από τη μια μεριά οι εσωκαπνίζοντες (με αυτούς και μόνο τα έχω) και από την άλλη τα κράτη και οι υγειολάτρες, και πίσω απ' αυτούς τ' αφεντικά τους, οι μυστικές δυνάμεις που κινούν τα νήματα (οι καπνοβιομηχανίες [#331, #332] απουσιάζουν βολικά). Οι *καπνιζόμενοι* απουσιάζουν ως τρίτη έστω (που θα 'πρεπε να 'ναι πρώτη) βούληση, ως υποκείμενο με...δικαιοπρακτική ικανότητα· υπάρχουν μόνο ως ενεργούμενα πρόβατα των υγειολατρών. Έτσι, η μάχη διεξάγεται ανάμεσα στους μόνους επί γης ανθρώπους, τους εσωκαπνίζοντες, ενάντια στους απανθρωποποιητικούς εχθρούς τους. Οι καπνιζόμενοι έχουν τελείως εξαφανιστεί από την εικόνα, they might just as well be muck on the saloon's floor. Η τέλεια πραγμοποίηση.

Εε! ξυπνήστε! υπάρχουμε κι εμείς εδώ! Αν έχετε να πείτε κάτι, πείτε το σ' εμάς, κι αφήστε το κράτος και τα σκοτεινά συμφέροντα! Εμείς υποφέρουμε, όχι αυτά! Vous foutez-vous de nous? Vous ne vous en foutrez pas longtemps!

Εν ολίγοις, πιο ειλικρινής είναι ο θρασύς που θα μου πει "όχι, δεν το σβήνω, γιατί έτσι μ' αρέσει και άντε και...", παρά ο στρίβων δια του κοινωνιολογικού αρραβώνος.


----------



## gkouk (Nov 21, 2010)

Λοιπόν αφού θες ευθεία απάντηση θα σου πω την καθαρά προσωπική μου γνώμη. Αν και καπνιστής *είμαι σύμφωνος και το είχα τονίσει από νωρίς με το να μην επιτρέπεται το κάπνισμα σε κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους*. 
Τώρα θα σου ζητήσω κι εσένα ευθείς απαντήσεις. Το αυτοκίνητο που οδηγείς ρυπαίνει το περιβάλλον; Τα σκουπίδια που απορρίπτεις (-ουμε) μολύνουν τον υδροφόρο ορίζοντα και τη γη; Οι συσκευασίες των προϊόντων που αγοράζεις (-ουμε) είναι ενεργοβόρες και ρυπογόνες; Το καζανάκι που τραβάμε στερεί από το μέλλον τα ελάχιστα αποθέματα νερού; Τα ζώα βάρβαρης εκτροφής που τρώμε στερούν από τη φύση τα είδη της; Η ηχορύπανση που προκαλεί το αυτοκίνητο σου, η μηχανή μου, τα πάρτι που πηγαίνουμε είναι ενοχλητικά; Η ακτινοβολία των κινητών και των κεραιών τους μήπως είναι εγγυημένος καρκίνος του εγκεφάλου; Ο μισθός που παίρνουμε είναι εις βάρος των φτωχότερων από εμάς και εις όφελος των πλουσιότερων; Η πολυκατοικία που ζούμε κόβει τη θέα σε όσους μένουν στην πίσω πολυκατοικία; 
Αν έστω και σε μια ερώτηση η απάντηση είναι καταφατική, πρόκειται για πιο σοβαρές οχλήσεις με πιο ασφαλείς μετρήσεις ως προς την επίπτωσή τους στην δημόσια και ατομική υγεία. Επαναλαμβάνω: να μην επιτρέπεται το κάπνισμα σε δημόσιους χώρους. Αλλά μετά από αυτό θα λουφάξουμε στην ευδαιμονία της πύρρειας νίκης μας ενάντια στους θεριακλήδες ή θα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε ζωή για να διορθώσουμε και όλα τα υπόλοιπα; Αν κάνουμε μόνο το πρώτο, ήταν κυνήγι μαγισσών. Αν προχωρήσουμε και στο δεύτερο θα είναι επανάσταση. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν είμαστε έτοιμοι για κάτι τέτοιο...

Επιπλέον: στις συνθήκες άκρατου φιλελευθερισμού και οργιώδους καπιταλισμού που ζούμε με την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία και την ελεύθερη αγορά να δρουν ανενόχλητες και ανεπηρέαστες από ντεμοντέ έννοιες όπως η κοινωνική πρόνοια, η υπεράσπιση των δικαιωμάτων των μειονοτήτων κλπ, ας υποθέσουμε ότι είσαι μικροεπιχειρηματίας και ανοίγεις ένα μαγαζάκι για να έρχονται οι φίλοι σου και οι φίλοι τους, να πίνουν το ποτό τους, να λένε καμιά κουβέντα και να βγάζεις ένα μικρό μεροκάματο. Από που απορρέει το κρατικό δικαίωμα-εντολή να μην καπνίζεις στο μαγαζί σου αν δε σε ενοχλεί εσένα και τους πελάτες σου; Γιατί να μην έχεις το δικαίωμα να βαφτίσεις το μαγαζί σου, τη λέσχη σου, το στέκι σου -πες το όπως θες- χώρο που επιτρέπεται το κάπνισμα, το καραόκε (που μου δίνει στα νεύρα όσο τίποτε), το μπόουλινγκ (που το σιχαίνομαι), οι τηλεοράσεις που δείχνουν όλη μέρα μπάλα (και μου προκαλούν ψυχωτικές αντιδράσεις), η χαρτοπαιξία (που κλείνει σπίτια και καταστρέφει οικογένειες και περιουσίες), οι συζητήσεις για τη μόδα (έλεος...), για τα reality (...), τo ρούφηγμα της σούπας, όσοι ουρλιάζουν στα κινητά τους (σκάστε!) και άλλες τέτοιες καθημερινές συνήθειες, αρεστές σε κάποιους, μισητές για άλλους;


----------



## Costas (Nov 21, 2010)

Το πρώτο σημείο έχει απαντηθεί κατ' επανάληψη. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι και φορείς και οργανώσεις και κόμματα που αγωνίζονται και διεκδικούν πολλά απ' αυτά που αναφέρεις. Το ή όλα ή τίποτα είναι η μεγαλύτερη σοφιστεία, γιατί το όλα δεν υπάρχει στην πραγματικότητα. Αντιστέκονται όμως διάφορα οργανωμένα συμφέροντα, και οι νίκες είναι δύσκολες. Οι ίδιες οι νίκες κατά των καπνοβιομηχανιών υπήρξαν στην αρχή δυσκολότατες, για να μπορούν τώρα να παρουσιάζονται κάποιοι ως διωκόμενοι. Δεν είναι μακριά η εποχή που το κάπνισμα ήταν αυτονόητο και στα λεωφορεία, και στα νοσοκομεία, και στις σχολικές αίθουσες. Τα οργανωμένα λοιπόν συμφέροντα αντιστέκονται. Ας πούμε λοιπόν πως και οι εσωκαπνίζοντες είναι ένα τέτοιο οργανωμένο συμφέρον, με pusher από πίσω τις καπνοβιομηχανίες. Όποιοι θέλουν την επανάσταση λοιπόν (από πότε οι εσωκαπνίζοντες έγιναν συλλήβδην ακροαριστεροί; ), ας πάνε να καταστρέψουν τις αποθήκες της Philip Morris.

Το δεύτερο είναι ένα σοβαρό θέμα, σίγουρα. Πρέπει να δούμε ποια είναι η αφετηρία από την οποία ξεκινάμε. Δεν ξεκινάμε με σκορ 0-0. Ξεκινάμε με σκόρ 1000-0 υπέρ του καπνού. Χρειάζεται επομένως affirmative action. Ή μήπως αρνείσαι ότι πρέπει να δίνονται π.χ. ειδικά κίνητρα στους Πομάκους ή στους Ρομά για να μπορέσουν να μπουν στο πανεπιστήμιο κττ.; Αν είσαστε οπαδοί του Ron Paul, πάω πάσο.
Ο μαγαζάτορας θέλει να έχει όσο γίνεται πιο πολλούς πελάτες. Λογικό. Αφού λοιπόν υπάρχει κατεστημένο ότι καπνίζουμε παντού, ανέκαθεν, μόλις δοθεί η δυνατότητα να διαλέξει, θα διαλέξει κάπνισμα, γιατί ο κόσμος έχει συνηθίσει την τυραννία αυτή, μ' αυτήν γεννήθηκε, μ' αυτήν ίσως θα πεθάνει. Επομένως χρειάζεται ενεργός παρέμβαση, και η ισορροπία θα έρθει αργότερα. "Ελευθερία" στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση σημαίνει συνέχιση της κατεστημένης ασυδοσίας, συνέχιση της δουλικής αποδοχής του κακώς κειμένου.

Τέλος, το...χαρμάνι υπεράσπισης του κράτους πρόνοιας ενάντια στον βάρβαρο καπιταλισμό και ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία, αφενός, και εξύβρισης του κράτους όταν παρεμβαίνει για να προασπίσει δικαιώματα πολιτών και εργαζομένων όσον αφορά τον αέρα που αναπνέουν στους κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους, αφετέρου, είναι πραγματικά σουρεαλιστικό στην αντιφατικότητά του.


----------



## gkouk (Nov 22, 2010)

Costas said:


> Τέλος, το...χαρμάνι υπεράσπισης του κράτους πρόνοιας ενάντια στον βάρβαρο καπιταλισμό και ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία, αφενός, και εξύβρισης του κράτους όταν παρεμβαίνει για να προασπίσει δικαιώματα πολιτών και εργαζομένων όσον αφορά τον αέρα που αναπνέουν στους κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους, αφετέρου, είναι πραγματικά σουρεαλιστικό στην αντιφατικότητά του.



Καλά, σοβαρά τώρα, πιστεύεις πως το κράτος -και ειδικότερα το δικό μας κράτος- παρεμβαίνει για να προασπίσει δικαιώματα πολιτών και εργαζομένων??? Ή πολύ αφελής είσαι ή υπουργός. 

Αντιπαρέρχομαι την ιλαρή και ειρωνική σου διάθεση (έξυπνη κατά τα άλλα...) περί ακροαριστεράς και επανάστασης και στέκομαι στην ρήση σου περί ισορροπίας που θα έρθει αργότερα. Αυτή ακριβώς είναι η λογική της εσαεί ήττας. Ξέρεις, "έλα μωρέ τίποτα δεν αλλάζει" και τέτοια. Να γιατί πιστεύω πως όσα λες μετατρέπουν τους καπνιστές σε εύκολο και βολικό στόχο. Και καλά, ας πούμε πως έχεις δίκιο ότι όλοι οι μαγαζάτορες θα επιλέξουν να γίνουν τα μαγαζιά τους "για καπνίζοντες" (κάτι που αντιβαίνει στη λογική που απορρέει από τα γραπτά σου περί αυτορύθμισης και ισορροπίας). Γιατί να μην τους δοθεί το δικαίωμα να χωρίσουν τα μαγαζιά τους -αν το επιθυμούν- σε δύο τμήματα, ίσα ή άνισα υπέρ των μη καπνιζόντων, σαφώς διαχωρισμένα, που δε θα επικοινωνούν και δε θα μολύνει ο αέρας των καπνιστών αυτόν των υπολοίπων; Έτσι και οι "αυτοκαταστροφικοί" καπνιστές θα μπορούν να καπνίζουν και οι υπόλοιποι να πίνουν τα ποτά-μπόμπες, ακούγοντας μουσική στη διαπασών λίγο πριν αποχωρήσουν με το τζιπ τους με τον χαλασμένο καταλύτη και αρχίσουν να κορνάρουν στον μπροστινό τους δαιμονισμένα, λίγο πριν πετάξουν τα σκουπίδια τους στο δρόμο, λίγο πριν ανοίξουν εικοσιεπτά ηλεκτρικές συσκευές ταυτόχρονα και πετάξουν ενάμιση κιλό κρέας στα σκουπίδια;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2010)

Αγαπητέ gkouk, συγγνώμη, αλλά το να λες λίγο στο #358 «έλα μωρέ, με το κάπνισμα θα ασχολούμαστε, εδώ υπάρχει ρύπανση», είναι σαν να σου λέει αυτός που ρίχνει ραδιοενεργά λύματα στα ποτάμια «έλα μωρέ, με το νερό θα ασχολούμαστε, εδώ σε καπνίζουν οι καπνιστές και θα πεθάνεις από καρκίνο ούτως ή άλλως».

Με συγχωρείς, αλλά βρίσκω ότι τέτοια επιχειρήματα ανήκουν στη ζώνη του λυκόφωτος. Τι πιο αυθαίρετο από το να λες ότι οι μη καπνιστές οδηγούν τζιπ και υπερκαταναλώνουν ως καπιταλιστικά γουρούνια, υπονοώντας παράλληλα ότι κυνηγάνε με το κονσερβοκούτι τους καπνιστές να τους καταπατήσουν τις ελευθερίες. 

Ειλικρινά ζητώ συγγνώμη, αλλά πλέον δε βρίσκω το λόγο να σου απαντάει κανείς επί της ουσίας όταν χρησιμοποιείς τέτοιου είδους επιχειρήματα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2010)

gkouk said:


> Καλά, σοβαρά τώρα, πιστεύεις πως το κράτος -και ειδικότερα το δικό μας κράτος- παρεμβαίνει για να προασπίσει δικαιώματα πολιτών και εργαζομένων??? Ή πολύ αφελής είσαι ή υπουργός.


Ας ακολουθήσω τη λογική σου. Ας πούμε ότι αύριο ψηφίζεται ο νόμος όπως τον θέλεις εσύ, με χωρίσματα, 50-50 κλπ. Τότε πώς θα εξηγηθεί η ενέργειά του; ότι είδε το σωστό; ότι ανέκρουσε πρύμναν λόγω των αντιστάσεων; μα, τότε θα έρθω και θα σου απαντήσω, όπως μου λες τώρα εσύ: "Καλά, σοβαρά τώρα, πιστεύεις πως το κράτος -και ειδικότερα το δικό μας κράτος- παρεμβαίνει για να προασπίσει δικαιώματα καπνιζόντων πολιτών??? Ή πολύ αφελής είσαι ή υπουργός." Η ανάλυση αυτή του κράτους ας είναι συνεπής με τον εαυτό της. Ή το κράτος, αυτό το κράτος, το ταξικό, είναι επίσης πεδίο αντιπαράθεσης και σύνθεσης των αντίρροπων συμφερόντων διαφόρων κοινωνικών ομάδων, όπου αυτές καταφέρνουν να περάσουν τις απόψεις τους για μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο διάστημα και σε μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο βαθμό, ή είναι ένας μηχανισμός ανεξέλεγκτος και σκοτεινός, που ό,τι μέτρο και αν πάρει, το παίρνει για άλλους, δικούς του σκοπούς, και πάντοτε καταχθόνιους. Όχι όμως κατά πώς μας βολεύει κάθε φορά. Αν αύριο εκλεγεί μια κυβέρνηση που πάρει ένα μέτρο που σου αρέσει εσένα, που το εγκρίνεις, για το οποίο έχεις ματώσει ή κλάψει, π.χ. για τη χρήση κινητών μέσα στα λεωφορεία που έχεις υπαινιχθεί, ή για τα σκουπίδια ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, και κάποιος οπαδός της 'ελεύθερης' χρήσης τους σού πει "μα καλά, πιστεύεις πως πήρε αυτό το μέτρο για να προστατέψει τους πολίτες; ή αφελής είσαι ή υπουργός", τότε τι θα του απαντήσεις; Επαναλαμβάνω, η προσέγγισή σου είναι λογικά αντιφατική.



gkouk said:


> Αντιπαρέρχομαι την ιλαρή και ειρωνική σου διάθεση (έξυπνη κατά τα άλλα...) περί ακροαριστεράς και επανάστασης


Γιατί την αντιπαρέρχεσαι; Γιατί οι ξεσπαθωμένοι δεν πάνε να κάψουν τις αποθήκες του Καρέλια; Εντέλει, στον Πόλεμο του Οπίου με ποιους ήσουνα; Με τους Εγγλέζους ή με τους Κινέζους; Και για να εξηγούμαστε, στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα δεν έχω τίποτα με την ακροαριστερά αλλά με τους εσωκαπνίζοντες (ή τους υποστηριχτές της ελευθερίας τους να εσωκαπνίζουν), οι οποίοι υπερασπίζονται τα 'κεκτημένα' τους με ακροαριστερά λουμπεν-επιχειρήματα.



gkouk said:


> και στέκομαι στην ρήση σου περί ισορροπίας που θα έρθει αργότερα. Αυτή ακριβώς είναι η λογική της εσαεί ήττας. Ξέρεις, "έλα μωρέ τίποτα δεν αλλάζει" και τέτοια.


Ίσα-ίσα, εσύ χρησιμοποιείς αυτό το επιχείρημα, όταν λες "γιατί δεν σας ενοχλούν όλα τα άλλα; και αφού ανέχεστε [;;] όλα τα άλλα, ανεχτείτε κι αυτό". Μέσα σ' αυτό το επιχείρημά σου, εσύ ο ίδιος εξυπονοείς, _έστω κι αν δεν το λες_, ότι, αφού _δεν_ είναι δυνατόν να τ' αλλάξουμε όλα, ώσπου να γίνει αυτό δυνατόν (δηλ. πιθανότατα ποτέ), ανεχτείτε _και_ αυτό, αλλιώς κάνετε κυνήγι μαγισσών. Η δική σου λογική, του 'ή όλα ή τίποτα', καταλήγει στην πράξη αφεύκτως στο 'ανεχτείτε τα πάντα, ή τουλάχιστον εμάς. Στη ζούλα να επιβιώσουμε κι εμείς'. Οι λεονταρισμοί ότι 'εσείς είστε ηττοπαθείς, εγώ/εμείς πιστεύουμε πως όλα μπορούν ν' αλλάξουν' είναι εύκολοι. Αλλά ακόμα κι απ' όλους όσους το πιστεύουν αυτό, οι λογικοί ανάμεσά τους ποτέ δεν ισχυρίστηκαν ότι όλα μπορούν ν' αλλάξουν _ταυτόχρονα_. Συμβιβάζονται και με κατακτήσεις και νίκες μία-μία, σε βάθος χρόνου...



gkouk said:


> Να γιατί πιστεύω πως όσα λες μετατρέπουν τους καπνιστές σε εύκολο και βολικό στόχο.


Ούτε εύκολος ούτε βολικός είναι. Αυτό το ξέρει οποιοσδήποτε έχει έρθει σε ζωντανή αντιπαράθεση μαζί τους για το δικαίωμά του να αναπνέει σε κλειστό χώρο χωρίς καπνό, είτε είναι μαγαζί είτε εργασιακός χώρος. Το λιγότερο που εισπράττεις είναι μια μούρη ως εδώ κάτω. Αν είχαν τον ηθικό αυτοέλεγχο να μην καπνίζουν μέσα, δεν θα με έφερναν καν στη δύσκολη και άχαρη θέση να τους το ζητήσω· ούτε θα χρειάζονταν νόμοι. Δυστυχώς, η ανθρώπινη φύση δεν είναι φτιαγμένη έτσι. Οι δε καπνοβιομηχανίες είναι πανίσχυρες, καθώς και τα συμφέροντα των καλλιεργητών καπνού. Όλοι αυτοί δεν θέλουν να χάσουν άλλο ένα ποσοστό κατανάλωσης, γιατί ξέρουν πως το ατού του συγκεκριμένου εθισμού είναι η στενή του σύνδεση με την ανάγκη του ανθρώπου για κοινωνικότητα. Και φυσικά πληρώνουν αδρά στελέχη του κράτους, δημοσιογράφους, σινεματζήδες, καλλιτέχνες και διανοουμένους για να υπερασπίζονται τις απόψεις τους· το τερπνόν μετά του ωφελίμου. Βλ. παραπάνω #331 και #332: έχω βαρεθεί να το γράφω το νούμερο, αλλά κι αυτό το "αντιπαρέρχεσαι".



gkouk said:


> Και καλά, ας πούμε πως έχεις δίκιο ότι όλοι οι μαγαζάτορες θα επιλέξουν να γίνουν τα μαγαζιά τους "για καπνίζοντες" (κάτι που αντιβαίνει στη λογική που απορρέει από τα γραπτά σου περί αυτορύθμισης και ισορροπίας). Γιατί να μην τους δοθεί το δικαίωμα να χωρίσουν τα μαγαζιά τους -αν το επιθυμούν- σε δύο τμήματα, ίσα ή άνισα υπέρ των μη καπνιζόντων, σαφώς διαχωρισμένα, που δε θα επικοινωνούν και δε θα μολύνει ο αέρας των καπνιστών αυτόν των υπολοίπων;



Το εξήγησα παραπάνω, ότι αφού ξεκινάμε από σκορ 1000-0, χρειάζεται affirmative action. Και έφερα και παράλληλα από άλλους κοινωνικούς τομείς, όπου το κράτος παρεμβαίνει "αυταρχικά" για να αποκαταστήσει αδικίες δεκαετιών ή και αιώνων. Δεν σχολίασες. Άσε που άρχισαν αμέσως τα "μα δεν μπορούμε να μπούμε στο έξοδο, μα δεν γίνεται πρακτικά γιατί το μαγαζί είναι μικρό, άρα θα είναι ή το ένα ή το άλλο, ή καπνιζόντων ή μη καπνιζόντων, _δηλ. καπνιζόντων_". Γιατί να μην εφαρμόζεται λοιπόν ελεύθερα στον Αμερικανικό Νότο, κατά τη βούληση του μαγαζάτορα, ο διαχωρισμός ανάλογα με το χρώμα του πελάτη; "Τους έγχρωμους τους σερβίρουμε από πίσω, κύριε". Ή: "δεν τους σερβίρουμε καθόλου, υπάρχουν ειδικά μαγαζιά γι' αυτούς". Πρέπει να συνυπάρξουμε λοιπόν. Αρκετά με τα identity politics. Υπάρχει σύγκρουση συμφερόντων. Ποιο συμφέρον είναι ισχυρότερο; Το συμφέρον των μη καπνιζόντων. Οι καπνίζοντες, ας καπνίζουν έξω και ας ξαναμπαίνουν, όπως σε πολλά "μη νεοελληνικά κράτη". Αλήθεια, γιατί ειρωνεύεσαι "ειδικά" το ελληνικό κράτος, αφού θεωρείς ότι η καταχθόνια "ναζιστική" εκστρατεία εκπορεύεται από τα "μη ελληνικά" κράτη; Θα 'πρεπε να σ' αρέσει η ανημπόρια του να είναι συνεπώς "ναζιστικό". Άλλη μια αντίφαση.




gkouk said:


> Έτσι και οι "αυτοκαταστροφικοί" καπνιστές θα μπορούν να καπνίζουν


Το αν οι καπνιστές είναι αυτοκαταστροφικοί ή όχι και αν αυτό είναι δικαίωμά τους είναι άλλου παπά βαγγέλιο. Μπορεί να συζητηθεί αυτοτελώς, στα πλαίσια της γενικότερης συζήτησης περί εθισμών, περί έννοιας της ελευθερίας κλπ., εφόσον οι καπνιστές δεχτούν να μην καπνίζουν σε κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους· εσύ καληώρα, κατά δήλωσή σου. Από τη στιγμή που δεν το δέχονται αυτό, καταπατούν δικαιώματα άλλων και εκεί αρχίζει το πρόβλημα.



gkouk said:


> και οι υπόλοιποι να πίνουν τα ποτά-μπόμπες, ακούγοντας μουσική στη διαπασών λίγο πριν αποχωρήσουν με το τζιπ τους με τον χαλασμένο καταλύτη και αρχίσουν να κορνάρουν στον μπροστινό τους δαιμονισμένα, λίγο πριν πετάξουν τα σκουπίδια τους στο δρόμο, λίγο πριν ανοίξουν εικοσιεπτά ηλεκτρικές συσκευές ταυτόχρονα και πετάξουν ενάμιση κιλό κρέας στα σκουπίδια;


Γιατί, μόνο οι 'υπόλοιποι' τα κάνουν αυτά; Οι καπνιστές και οι εξ αυτών εσωκαπνίζοντες δεν τα κάνουν; Αλλά και ποιος σου είπε ότι για όλα αυτά δεν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι, καπνιστές και μη, που φωνάζουν, που διαμαρτύρονται, που καταγγέλλουν, που αγωνίζονται; Μια και αναφέρεις όμως όλα αυτά τα κακώς κείμενα, να σε ρωτήσω κάτι: Έχεις εσύ φορητό τασάκι, ή πετάς τις γόπες σου στο δρόμο; Γιατί να ξέρεις ότι με ενοχλεί αφόρητα, ειδικά στις αμμουδιές, όπου αντί να παίζω στα δάχτυλά μου την άμμο παίζω στα δάχτυλά μου τις γόπες. Στη Σιγκαπούρη το φορητό τασάκι είναι υποχρεωτικό, και έχει πρόστιμο. "Ναζισμός"!.....

Υ.Γ. Παλάβρα, μη νομίζεις ότι δεν συμφωνώ με το συμπέρασμά σου!...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2010)

Έψαχνα μόλις κάποια στοιχεία για το πόσος χρόνος χρειάζεται να αποσυντεθεί μια γόπα (για όποιον έχει περιέργεια, άλλες αποσυντίθενται σε ένα χρόνο, άλλες σε δέκα, και άλλες ποτέ, όπως λέει εδώ, και εδώ και εδώ).

Βρήκα ωστόσο ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον απόσπασμα, το οποίο νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ καλό αντεπιχείρημα για πολλές περιπτώσεις, όχι μόνο για το θέμα του παρόντος νήματος:

 *Everybody has a vice, this is mine.*

That's true. Many of us speed, jaywalk, use pirated software - you name it. *If we all decide that none of us will change our ways until every last one of our friends and neighbors is perfect, then we can all look forward to some dismal times, and none of us should be complaining about it.* Or, we can be our own judges of what we think is right and act accordingly. If you think jaywalking is wrong - don't do it! But don't use the fact that other people are doing it to justify behavior that you know is wrong. If you think littering is wrong - don't do it!


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2010)

Ε βέβαια! Αλλιώς καταργείται η προσωπική ευθύνη, και μαζί της η προσωπική ελευθερία. Νοοτροπία φωνασκούντων σκλάβων.


----------



## sarant (Nov 22, 2010)

"Η ακτινοβολία των κινητών και των κεραιών τους μήπως είναι εγγυημένος καρκίνος του εγκεφάλου;"

Είναι εγγυημένο αυτό;


----------



## rogne (Nov 24, 2010)

Με το θράσος αυτού που πετάγεται τελευταίος στη συζήτηση χωρίς να έχει διαβάσει όλες τις προηγούμενες 36 (37;...) σελίδες: φαίνεται ότι ο τελευταίος αντικαπνιστικός νόμος είναι υπό (μερική πλην ουσιαστική) απόσυρση, εξέλιξη που δίνει έναν πόντο στο επιχείρημα ότι κάτι ύποπτο είχε εξαρχής. Στην Ελλάδα, βέβαια, απ' όσο θυμάμαι, οι ιθύνοντες δεν είχαν πολυκρύψει το βασικό σκεπτικό τους: το κάπνισμα κοστίζει στο ΕΣΥ, στα δημόσια ταμεία και στις ιδιωτικές ασφαλιστικές, έτσι λένε οι στατιστικές - ας το "απαγορεύσουμε" επομένως ή τουλάχιστον ας το κάνουμε πανάκριβο, για να το φέρουμε το πράγμα στα ίσια. Προκρίνεται μάλλον το τελευταίο. 

Τα δικαιώματα των αντικαπνιστών προφανώς ήταν για τον νομοθέτη μια καλή παρλάτα που αχρηστεύτηκε στην πορεία, χωρίς βέβαια αυτό να τα κάνει λιγότερο ισχυρά. Απλώς, τα επικαλέστηκε (υποκριτικά) ο νόμος και βρέθηκαν στο στόχαστρο των θεριακλήδων ωσάν να ήταν τα ίδια ο νόμος. Ας προσέχαμε όλοι μας, θεριακλήδες και μη. 

Είναι πάντως και γενικότερο φαινόμενο αυτό που συμβαίνει στη συζήτηση εδώ: τελευταία οι κυβερνώντες βάζουν ολοένα συχνότερα τη μια κοινωνική ομάδα ενάντια στην άλλη - ιδιωτικούς υπαλλήλους κατά δημοσίων, τη μια επαγγελματική κατηγορία κατά της άλλης, "φιλήσυχους" (πάντα!) "πολίτες" κατά "συνδικαλιστών", "αγανακτισμένους" (πάντα!) "κατοίκους" κατά "μεταναστών", τον "λαό" (σιγά μην έλειπε) κατά του όποιου "εχθρού της πατρίδας", και πάει λέγοντας: Ολυμπιακός-Παναθηναϊκός πάει να γίνει όλη η χώρα. Αυτό είναι το πραγματικό πρόβλημα, νομίζω, όχι το ένα ή το άλλο τεχνητό δίλημμα που κυκλοφορεί. Επί του προκειμένου, λοιπόν, και όχι μόνο, εγώ θα έλεγα: καλύτερα συναίνεση, συναπόφαση και αλληλοσεβασμός παρά νομοθετήματα. Δεν το βλέπω, αλλά το λέω...


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2010)

rogne said:


> Επί του προκειμένου, λοιπόν, και όχι μόνο, εγώ θα έλεγα: καλύτερα συναίνεση, συναπόφαση και αλληλοσεβασμός παρά νομοθετήματα. Δεν το βλέπω, αλλά το λέω...


Αχ, rogne μου, εσύ είσαι ένας γνήσιος, φτασμένος αριστερός. Κι εγώ τα ίδια λέω και εξίσου δεν το βλέπω.

Όμως δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάτι ύποπτο ο νόμος. Εγώ πάλι φοβάμαι ότι κάτι ύποπτο έχει η κοινωνική μας συγκρότηση, το στραβό μας το κεφάλι, ο δυνατός ήλιος που μας βαρά περισσότερο από τους άλλους Ευρωπαίους. Αν εξαιρέσουμε κάτι νόμους για βαριά εγκλήματα, δεν ξέρω ποια άλλη χώρα της Ευρώπης έχει τόση παραβατικότητα σε θέματα που ακριβώς έχουν να κάνουν με το σεβασμό του συμπολίτη και δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουμε νόμους να τα ρυθμίζουν. Νόμο ακόμα και για τη ζώνη, που είναι ζήτημα προσωπικής ασφάλειας! Άλλωστε, εδώ και τόσα χρόνια φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα από τα αυθαίρετα και την εφαρμογή του σχετικού νόμου ότι είμαστε η χώρα της αυθαιρεσίας.

Θα πω κάτι χιλιοειπωμένο. Δεν πηγαίνω πια σε χώρους με οικογένειες, όμως δεν πάει πολύς καιρός που είχα την ευκαιρία, σε κέντρο υπαίθριο, να δω, μάλλον να θυμηθώ, τη συμπεριφορά μικρών παιδιών σε δημόσιο χώρο. Λοιπόν. απλά πράγματα: όσο οι γονείς και τα σχολεία μεγαλώνουν γαϊδούρια, όλες οι άλλες κουβέντες για τσιγάρα και φοροφυγάδες και κάνε όσο μεγάλο κατάλογο θέλεις, είναι φιλολογίες. Εκεί ξεκινούν τα προβλήματα, μακριά από άλλα φυτώρια. Μετά, μέσα από την κοινωνικοποίηση, την τηλεόραση και την άλλη πληροφόρηση καταλαβαίνουν ότι όλη η χώρα είναι ένα μπάχαλο και ότι το να είσαι εντάξει σημαίνει ότι είσαι και λίγο μαλάκας, οπότε καλούνται να διαλέξουν στρατόπεδο.

Όταν ο φίλος, χωρίς καν να χρειαστεί να τον κοιτάξει κάποιος, χωρίς καν να ρωτήσει, παίρνει τα τσιγάρα του και καπνίζει έξω στο πεζοδρόμιο, δεν σκέφτομαι ότι είναι αριστερός ή φοβισμένος ή νομοταγής — σκέφτομαι πρώτα απ' όλα ότι έχει αγωγή από το σπίτι του. Έχει μάθει να σέβεται τον άλλο.


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> ...*όσο οι γονείς και τα σχολεία μεγαλώνουν γαϊδούρια*, όλες οι άλλες κουβέντες για τσιγάρα και φοροφυγάδες και κάνε όσο μεγάλο κατάλογο θέλεις, είναι φιλολογίες. Εκεί ξεκινούν τα προβλήματα, μακριά από άλλα φυτώρια.




Δυστυχώς... και ακόμα περισσότερο "δυστυχώς" επειδή, παρά το ότι αυτό που λες είναι χιλιοειπωμένο, δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει θέληση (από την πλειοψηφία, να εξηγούμαστε) για αλλαγή νοοτροπίας...


----------



## crystal (Nov 24, 2010)

Παιδιά, διαφωνώ αρκετά. Ειδικά για το κάπνισμα, δεν είναι θέμα γαϊδουριάς, είναι απλά το πώς έχεις συνηθίσει.
Παλιότερα κάπνιζαν σε λεωφορεία, αεροπλάνα, νοσοκομεία. Εγώ που δεν πρόλαβα τέτοιες εποχές, σήμερα δεν διανοούμαι να καπνίσω στο λεωφορείο, ακριβώς με τον ίδιο μηχανισμό που με εμποδίζει να καπνίσω και στην εκκλησία: στο μυαλό μου έχει καταγραφεί με αυτόν τον περιορισμό. Αν ο νόμος εφαρμοστεί, είτε τα σημερινά τρίχρονα μεγαλώσουν σαν γαϊδούρια, είτε όχι, δεν θα καπνίζουν μέσα στα μπαρ και τα καφέ, επειδή έτσι θα έχουν μάθει.
Το θέμα είναι μέχρι να μάθουν οι ενήλικες. Και, Νίκελ μου, αυτό που έγραψες



> Όταν ο φίλος, χωρίς καν να χρειαστεί να τον κοιτάξει κάποιος, χωρίς καν να ρωτήσει, παίρνει τα τσιγάρα του και καπνίζει έξω στο πεζοδρόμιο, δεν σκέφτομαι ότι είναι αριστερός ή φοβισμένος ή νομοταγής — σκέφτομαι πρώτα απ' όλα ότι έχει αγωγή από το σπίτι του. Έχει μάθει να σέβεται τον άλλο.



πίστεψέ με, δεν είναι εύκολο. Ακόμα κι αν έχεις μάθεις να σέβεσαι τον άλλο, στο μυαλό σου δεν έχει καταγραφεί ακόμη ότι το να καπνίζεις στο εστιατόριο ισούται με γαϊδουριά και ασέβεια, γιατί έχεις μεγαλώσει με την αντίληψη ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Κακώς, συμφωνώ, αλλά _αυτή ήταν_ η επικρατούσα αντίληψη. Τώρα πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσεις στο μυαλό σου τους ίδιους περιορισμούς που έχεις καταχωρίσει για τους υπόλοιπους non-smoking χώρους. Χρειάζομαι αυτοπειθαρχία εγώ, που είμαι 26 - κάτσε και μέτρησε πόση θα χρειαστεί κάποιος που είναι 56. 
Αν ο νόμος εφαρμοστεί αυτή τη φορά ως έχει, χωρίς παραθυράκια κι εξαιρέσεις, σε λίγα χρόνια οι παραβάσεις θα είναι λιγότερες. Και σε μια εικοσαετία, θα λέμε στα παιδιά μας "κάποτε κάπνιζαν και στα μπαρ" και θα μας κοιτάζουν με την ίδια εμβρόντητη έκφραση που φόρεσα εγώ όταν μου είπαν "κάποτε κάπνιζαν στα νοσοκομεία".

Α, ναι, και συμφωνώ με τον rogne:



> Τα δικαιώματα των αντικαπνιστών προφανώς ήταν για τον νομοθέτη μια καλή παρλάτα που αχρηστεύτηκε στην πορεία, χωρίς βέβαια αυτό να τα κάνει λιγότερο ισχυρά. Απλώς, τα επικαλέστηκε (υποκριτικά) ο νόμος και βρέθηκαν στο στόχαστρο των θεριακλήδων ωσάν να ήταν τα ίδια ο νόμος. Ας προσέχαμε όλοι μας, θεριακλήδες και μη.


----------



## Costas (Nov 24, 2010)

rogne said:


> τελευταία οι κυβερνώντες βάζουν ολοένα συχνότερα τη μια κοινωνική ομάδα ενάντια στην άλλη - ιδιωτικούς υπαλλήλους κατά δημοσίων, τη μια επαγγελματική κατηγορία κατά της άλλης, "φιλήσυχους" (πάντα!) "πολίτες" κατά "συνδικαλιστών", "αγανακτισμένους" (πάντα!) "κατοίκους" κατά "μεταναστών", τον "λαό" (σιγά μην έλειπε) κατά του όποιου "εχθρού της πατρίδας", και πάει λέγοντας: Ολυμπιακός-Παναθηναϊκός πάει να γίνει όλη η χώρα. Αυτό είναι το πραγματικό πρόβλημα, νομίζω, όχι το ένα ή το άλλο τεχνητό δίλημμα που κυκλοφορεί. Επί του προκειμένου, λοιπόν, και όχι μόνο, εγώ θα έλεγα: καλύτερα συναίνεση, συναπόφαση και αλληλοσεβασμός παρά νομοθετήματα. Δεν το βλέπω, αλλά το λέω...



Αυτή η συλλογιστική, παρότι ακούγεται λογική, παραβλέπει το ότι οι κοινωνικές ομάδες δεν έχουν τα ίδια συμφέροντα. Αυτό πρέπει να το θυμόμαστε πάντα, και όχι κατ' επιλογήν, δηλαδή (π.χ. στον αριστερό λόγο) μόνο για να λέμε ότι η κοινωνία δεν είναι ενιαία αλλά ταξική, ενώ κατά τα άλλα οι καημένες οι κοινωνικές ομάδες, που τόσο αγαπιούνται, θα έπρεπε να είναι ενωμένες εναντίον του κοινού αντιπάλου που είναι το κράτος. Παραβλέπει επίσης ότι όντως μπορεί συγκεκριμένες ομάδες να έχουν (και έχουν) προνομιακή πρόσβαση στο κράτος, να έχουν τρόπον τινά μετοχές σ' αυτό, και άρα να επηρεάζουν δυσανάλογα τις αποφάσεις του. Και δεν μιλώ μόνο για το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο, που προφανώς owns the state, αλλά για πολύ χαμηλότερες βαθμίδες, που απλώς παίρνουν κοψίδια. Η μεγάλη ταξική αφήγηση δεν καταργεί την κοινωνιολογική ανάλυση.

Συνεπώς, ο νόμος γενικά, από τη μια είναι η συνισταμένη αντικρουόμενων συμφερόντων και βλέψεων ανάλογα με το συσχετισμό δυνάμεων των διαφόρων ομάδων, αλλά από την άλλη είναι, εντελώς αντίθετα από αυτό που λες, ο μόνος τρόπος οι διάφορες συγκρουόμενες ομάδες να μην αρχίσουν να _αυτοδικούν_. Γι' αυτό και ο σεβασμός στο νόμο πρέπει να είναι η επιλογή νο. 1 και να παραβιάζεται μόνο όταν υπάρχει πραγματικά αποχρών λόγος, που βέβαια ο καθένας τον κρίνει κατά την κρίση του, αλλά πάντως πρέπει να είναι αποχρών. Η επίκλησή σου στη συναίνεση, που σε μικρή κλίμακα συμφωνώ πως είναι ό,τι καλύτερο και πιο ανθρώπινο, σε μεγάλη κλίμακα είναι απλώς παραίτηση μπροστά στο καθήκον του κυβερνάν. "Ουφ, σας βαρέθηκα! εγώ αποχωρώ και βρείτε τα μόνοι σας!"

Για μένα η ουσία είναι ότι η κυβέρνηση (όπως και οι προηγούμενες) έχει αρχίδια μόνο για να σφαγιάζει εργασιακά δικαιώματα, αλλά όχι για να προστατεύει τον αέρα μέσα στα μαγαζιά. (για τον έξω αέρα, ξέχνα το)


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2010)

@crystal. Το διεύρυνα. Έπιασα όλη την τάση για αυθαιρεσία και παραβατικότητα που διακρίνει την κοινωνία μας. Που έχει ρίζες στην αγωγή μας και στη σχέση που αποκτάμε από πολύ νωρίς με το χαλαρό, το χαβαλέ και το μπάχαλο. Δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε το να μην πετάς σκουπίδια στο δρόμο με την ανατροπή μιας κοινωνικής συνήθειας χρόνων και ενός χημικού εθισμού. Ωστόσο, η αντίδραση στο μέτρο έρχεται και πατά πάνω σε μια γενικότερη εικόνα που έχει δημιουργηθεί εδώ ότι οι νόμοι είναι για να τους παραβιάζουμε — αλλιώς δεν έχει χάζι, γινόμαστε ρομποτάκια σαν τους χαζούς τους δυτικούς.


----------



## rogne (Nov 24, 2010)

> Η επίκλησή σου στη συναίνεση, που σε μικρή κλίμακα συμφωνώ πως είναι ό,τι καλύτερο και πιο ανθρώπινο, σε μεγάλη κλίμακα είναι απλώς παραίτηση μπροστά στο καθήκον του κυβερνάν. "Ουφ, σας βαρέθηκα! εγώ αποχωρώ και βρείτε τα μόνοι σας!"



Γιατί είναι παραίτηση η συναίνεση και η συναπόφαση (στη βάση του αλληλοσεβασμού); Βασικές αρχές λειτουργίας της άμεσης δημοκρατίας είναι, αυτής που εφαρμόζεται σε ένα σωρό συλλογικά σώματα και χωρίς την οποία θα είχαμε μόνο Κράτος και Υπηκόους. Το κυβερνάν δεν έχει μόνο τη μορφή της επιβολής ενός αφηρημένου και τυπικού νόμου, που στην πραγματικότητα αλλάζει ανάλογα με το πού φυσάει ο άνεμος. Πρωτίστως είναι αυτοκυβέρνηση, νομίζω, κι εμένα αυτή η μορφή με ενδιαφέρει. 

Η άποψη ότι οι διάφορες κοινωνικές ομάδες έχουν απριόρι αντικρουόμενα συμφέροντα και γι' αυτό χρειάζεται η (ταξική ή άλλη) σύνθεση του νόμου, για να μην ξεπέσουμε στον πόλεμο όλων εναντίον όλων, είναι πολύ παλιά και βαθιά ιδεολογική: έτσι *φτιάχνονται* οι διάφορες κοινωνικές ομάδες, δεν είναι από τη φύση τους τέτοιες. Πάντα ένα κράτος τις φτιάχνει έτσι, δεν μπορούμε να αφαιρούμε το κράτος από αυτή τη διαδικασία και μετά να το επικαλούμαστε πάναγνο, ως αφηρημένη καθολικότητα του νόμου, που έρχεται να εξημερώσει τους βαρβάρους. Εντάξει, μας το έμαθε το ποίημα ο Χομπς, καιρός να το ξεπεράσουμε όμως. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα τσαμπουκά της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης τι νομοθετεί και τι όχι. Θέμα δικών της συμφερόντων και δικών της στρατηγικών συμμαχιών είναι. Αν δέχεσαι ότι το μεγάλο κεφάλαιο κατέχει το κράτος, τότε γιατί το παιδεύουμε ακόμα;


----------



## arberlis† (Nov 24, 2010)

Στο χωριό που έχω σπίτι και πάω συχνά υπάρχουν δυο ταβέρνες και δυο εστιατόρια. Ο νόμος της απαγόρευσης του καπνίσματος δεν πέρασε. Καπνίζουν όπως πριν. Ελάτε τώρα να μου πείτε ότι αυτό γίνεται γιατί έχουν συνηθίσει στην παραβατικότητα, "έλα μωρέ τώρα", "σιγά" και τα τούτοις όμοια. Η δική μου ερμηνεία είναι πιο ανθρώπινη. Αυτοί που δεν καπνίζουν δεν απαιτούν τα δικαιώματά τους διότι δεν θέλουν να κακοκαρδίσουν τους φίλους τους που καπνίζουν. Αυτοί που καπνίζουν (μεταξύ των οποίων γέροντες 80 ετών) το θεωρούν κεκτημένο τους από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων. Άντε τώρα να βρεις άκρη. Αυτοί όμως, σε μια μικρή κοινότητα, βρήκαν.


----------



## Costas (Nov 24, 2010)

rogne said:


> Η άποψη ότι οι διάφορες κοινωνικές ομάδες έχουν απριόρι αντικρουόμενα συμφέροντα και γι' αυτό χρειάζεται η (ταξική ή άλλη) σύνθεση του νόμου, για να μην ξεπέσουμε στον πόλεμο όλων εναντίον όλων, είναι πολύ παλιά και βαθιά ιδεολογική: έτσι *φτιάχνονται* οι διάφορες κοινωνικές ομάδες, δεν είναι από τη φύση τους τέτοιες. Πάντα ένα κράτος τις φτιάχνει έτσι, δεν μπορούμε να αφαιρούμε το κράτος από αυτή τη διαδικασία και μετά να το επικαλούμαστε πάναγνο, ως αφηρημένη καθολικότητα του νόμου, που έρχεται να εξημερώσει τους βαρβάρους. Εντάξει, μας το έμαθε το ποίημα ο Χομπς, καιρός να το ξεπεράσουμε όμως.


Εγώ πάντως δεν μίλησα καθόλου για πάναγνο κράτος, οπότε... Δεν είναι άσπρο-μαύρο τα πράματα. Ούτε για 'απριόρι' μίλησα. Προς Θεού. Όλα α ποστεριόρι είναι. Ωστόσο, την επόμενη φορά που ο Παπαντρέου θα πει ότι οι 'κοινωνικοί εταίροι' θα πρέπει να τα βρούνε μεταξύ τους σε πνεύμα αλληλοκατανόησης, να μην ακούσω πως αυτό είναι φενακισμός.

Ο Ηράκλειτος έζησε πριν από τον Χομπς: _μάχεσθαι χρη τον δήμον hυπέρ του νόμου hώσπερ τείχεος_.

Για όλα φταίει το κράτος. Το κράτος όμως, ποιος το γέννησε; ο Χομπς;

@arberlis: Εγώ είμαι Αθηναίος, και στο Λεκανοπέδιο ζει το 35% του πληθυσμού. Ποιος ασχολήθηκε με τα καφενεία του χωριού (των οποίων έχω κι εγώ γνώση), με τους 80άρηδες; Μόνο σ' εκείνη την είδηση-φάρσα προ καιρού. Ας μιλάμε για τα ουσιώδη, όχι για τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα. Επειδή όμως έχω κάνει και σε καφενεία (αθηναϊκά) ώρες πολλές στα νιάτα μου, έχω να πω ότι το γεγονός ότι σε ντουμανιάζουν και δε λες τίποτα δεν είναι και το άκρον άωτον της συναινετικότητας. Η δε 'άμεση δημοκρατία', rogne, είναι συχνότατα η χειρότερη μορφή καταπίεσης. Πώς να τη σπάσεις στην πλειοψηφία, έστω και αν σε πηδάει, όταν είστε συχωριανοί; Απλά, το δέχεσαι και φυτοζωείς στο περιθώριο..."There are no conditions of life to which a man cannot get accustomed, especially if he sees them accepted by everyone around him" (Άννα Καρένινα).


----------



## danae (Nov 25, 2010)

rogne said:


> φαίνεται ότι ο τελευταίος αντικαπνιστικός νόμος είναι υπό (μερική πλην ουσιαστική) απόσυρση, εξέλιξη που δίνει έναν πόντο στο επιχείρημα ότι κάτι ύποπτο είχε εξαρχής.



Όπως θέτεις το ζήτημα είναι σαν να υπονοείς ότι το κράτος ενδιαφέρεται για το δίκαιο και γι' αυτό αποσύρει έναν μη δίκαιο νόμο. Οπότε υπάρχει αντίφαση μεταξύ αυτού του σκεπτικού και εκείνου που λέει ότι το κράτος υιοθέτησε τον νόμο εκ του πονηρού. Είναι σαν να λες ότι απλώς έσφαλε, παρά τις αγνές προθέσεις του. Αυτό που εγώ καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι απλώς υποχωρεί σε ένα δευτερεύον ζήτημα, για να μην έχει επιπλέον πολιτικό κόστος την ώρα που μας γ@μ@ει σε όλους τους άλλους τομείς (συγγνώμη, μοδεράτορες, δεν μπορούσα να το πω πιο ευγενικά). 



rogne said:


> Γιατί είναι παραίτηση η συναίνεση και η συναπόφαση (στη βάση του αλληλοσεβασμού); Βασικές αρχές λειτουργίας της άμεσης δημοκρατίας είναι, αυτής που εφαρμόζεται σε ένα σωρό συλλογικά σώματα και χωρίς την οποία θα είχαμε μόνο Κράτος και Υπηκόους. Το κυβερνάν δεν έχει μόνο τη μορφή της επιβολής ενός αφηρημένου και τυπικού νόμου, που στην πραγματικότητα αλλάζει ανάλογα με το πού φυσάει ο άνεμος. Πρωτίστως είναι αυτοκυβέρνηση, νομίζω, κι εμένα αυτή η μορφή με ενδιαφέρει.



Αυτά που λες είναι απλές θεωρίες. Στην πράξη τόσα χρόνια αποδείχτηκε ότι δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο για τέτοιου είδους λειτουργία. Καμιά συναίνεση, καμιά συναπόφαση, κανένας αλληλοσεβασμός. Θα επαναλάβω ένα παράδειγμα που έχω γράψει πολλές φορές: μέχρι πολύ πρόσφατα επιτρεπόταν το κάπνισμα ακόμα και στους παιδότοπους και οι γονείς ΚΑΠΝΙΖΑΝ μπροστά στα παιδιά τους και στα παιδιά των άλλων, ενώ άνετα μπορούσαν να βγουν για λίγο και να επιστρέψουν. Για ποιο σεβασμό μιλάμε τότε; Κι αφού τόσα χρόνια δεν υπήρχε, τι άλλαξε τώρα και θα αρχίσουμε να σεβόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλο; Οι θεωρίες περί κυβερνάν και δυνητικών καταστάσεων δεν με ενδιαφέρουν, απλά γιατί δεν έχουν πρακτικό αντίκρυσμα και εφαρμογή στις δεδομένες καταστάσεις και με τους συγκεκριμένους ανθρώπους. Το θέμα είναι πώς θα μπορέσουμε ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ να λύσουμε το θέμα της συνύπαρξής μας. Και είμαι έτοιμη να αρχίσω να καταφεύγω στην αυτοδικία. Με το ζόρι κρατιέμαι τελευταία να μη χώσω μπουνιά σε αυτούς που στέκονται μπροστά στην πόρτα του μετρό και δεν αφήνουν να κατεβούν οι επιβαίνοντες προτού ανεβούν αυτοί. Προσωπικά θέλω το κράτος να με προστατεύσει από τους άλλους: από τους καπνίζοντες που μου επιβάλλουν τον καπνό τους, από τους οδηγούς που όταν πρέπει να παραχωρήσουν προτεραιότητα στον πεζό απειλούν να τον πατήσουν και τον βρίζουν που περνάει με πράσινο, από εκείνους που παρκάρουν στα πεζοδρόμια και αναγκάζουν τις μαμάδες με τα καροτσάκια ή τους ανάπηρους να περπατάνε στη μέση του δρόμου... Δυστυχώς, καθημερινά βλέπω ότι αυτές οι σχέσεις δεν ρυθμίζονται διαφορετικά: ούτε με αλληλοσεβασμό ούτε με κοινή συναίνεση. Μόνο με νόμους ή με αυτοδικία. Προτιμώ την πρώτη επιλογή. Είμαι, όμως, έτοιμη και για τη δεύτερη.


----------



## arberlis† (Nov 25, 2010)

Πώς το είπες, Costas; "Ποιος ασχολήθηκε με τα καφενεία του χωριού, με τους 80άρηδες;" Φρόντισε να μη φτάσεις στα 80. Κανείς δεν θα ασχολείται μαζί σου. Ούτε στις _Λεξιλογίες _της εποχής. Καθώς είπε ο Philip Roth, τα γηρατειά είναι σφαγείο. 

ΥΓ. _Προπετεία_. (1) Κλίσις, κρέμασις, πέσιμον προς τα έμπροσθεν. (2) η προς τι κλίσις, ροπή. (3) απερισκεψία, βία, αυθάδεια (Λεξικόν Άνθιμου Γαζή)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2010)

danae said:


> [...]Με το ζόρι κρατιέμαι τελευταία να μη χώσω μπουνιά σε αυτούς που στέκονται μπροστά στην πόρτα του μετρό και δεν αφήνουν να κατεβούν οι επιβαίνοντες προτού ανεβούν αυτοί.[...]


Οφτόπικ, αλλά προσοχή. Καμιά φορά, αυτοί οι αγενείς που σε εμποδίζουν να κατέβεις ή να ανέβεις είναι μέλη σπείρας πορτοφολάδων (την έχει πατήσει γνωστός μου έτσι). Αρχίζεις να σπρώχνεις και να σπρώχνεσαι και δεν καταλαβαινεις καν πού και πότε εξαφανίστηκε το πορτοφόλι ή το κινητό...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2010)

arberlis said:


> Πώς το είπες, Costas; "Ποιος ασχολήθηκε με τα καφενεία του χωριού, με τους 80άρηδες;" Φρόντισε να μη φτάσεις στα 80. Κανείς δεν θα ασχολείται μαζί σου. Ούτε στις _Λεξιλογίες _της εποχής. Καθώς είπε ο Philip Roth, τα γηρατειά είναι σφαγείο.
> 
> ΥΓ. _Προπετεία_. (1) Κλίσις, κρέμασις, πέσιμον προς τα έμπροσθεν. (2) η προς τι κλίσις, ροπή. (3) απερισκεψία, βία, αυθάδεια (Λεξικόν Άνθιμου Γαζή)


Εδώ νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μια παρεξήγηση και μια αδικία. Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, δεν εννοούσε ο Costas ότι δεν ασχολήθηκε κανείς με τους 80άρηδες επειδή είναι ανάξιοι προσοχής, εννοούσε ότι ο "πόλεμος" περί το κάπνισμα δεν έχει φτάσει στα χωριά και στους 80άρηδες θαμώνες των καφενείων, και ότι φυσικά κανένας σ' αυτό το νήμα της Λεξιλογίας δεν έθιξε τέτοιο θέμα.


----------



## arberlis† (Nov 25, 2010)

@Alexandra. Ναι, αλλά το ότι "κανένας σ' αυτό το νήμα της Λεξιλογίας δεν έθιξε τέτοιο θέμα" (ούτε επιθυμεί να το θίξει), οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι τα καφενεία του χωριού και οι 80άρηδες είναι τελικά ανάξιοι προσοχής. Υπάρχουν και στην Αθήνα συνοικιακά καφενεία όπου συχνάζουν τα πρωινά υπερήλικες καπνιστές για να πουν δυο κουβέντες. (Με τον αντικαπνιστικό νόμο, να μείνουν σπίτι τους να παρακολουθούν πρωινάδικα.) Ούτως ή άλλως με το #373 έθιξα το πώς αντιμετωπίζει το πρόβλημα μια μικρή κοινωνία. Αν το δούμε νηφάλια, κάτι θα συναγάγουμε. Ο "πόλεμος" δεν είναι απαραίτητος.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 25, 2010)

Φυσικά δεν είναι απαραίτητος ο πόλεμος. Ωστόσο, επαναλαμβάνω: οι μη καπνιστές ενοχλούνται (ενοχλούνται, ενοχλούνται, *ενοχλούνται*, σε πολλά χρώματα, για να μη με αγνοήσετε πάλι) από τον καπνό, δεν αναπνέουν καλά, πώς το λένε; Ωστόσο, οι «εσωκαπνίζοντες», που λέει κι ο Costas, λένε «μην υποκύπτετε στο πατερναλιστικό κράτος που θέλει να μας περιορίζει τα δικαιώματα και να παρεμβαίνει στο σώμα μας» (ασχολίαστο), «ναι, βέβαια (ρουφηξιά από τσιγάρο), θα τα σεβαστούμε τα δικαιώματά σας, να βάλουμε μια γραμμή στο πάτωμα και να λέμε _οι από 'δώ καπνίζουν, οι από 'κει όχι_». Είναι σωστό αυτό;

Όσο για το επιχείρημα «εντάξει, ο άλλος έφτασε 80 και δε σε σεβάστηκε ποτέ, θα σε σεβαστεί τώρα; Αφού έτσι έμαθε, μην είσαι προπέτης», εγώ δεν το βρίσκω σωστό. Πολλοί έχουν φτάσει 80 και δεν έχουν μάθει, π.χ., ότι δεν πρέπει να δέρνουν τη γυναίκα τους, να πετάνε τα σκουπίδια τους στη φύση, να μην περνάνε με κόκκινο κ.ο.κ. Με συγχωρείτε, arberlis, αλλά ο σεβασμός κερδίζεται *βάσει συμπεριφοράς*, όχι ηλικίας. 


danae said:


> Αυτό που εγώ καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι απλώς υποχωρεί σε ένα δευτερεύον ζήτημα, για να μην έχει επιπλέον πολιτικό κόστος την ώρα που μας γ@μ@ει σε όλους τους άλλους τομείς (συγγνώμη, μοδεράτορες, δεν μπορούσα να το πω πιο ευγενικά).


Ελεύθερα 


danae said:


> Με το ζόρι κρατιέμαι τελευταία να μη χώσω μπουνιά σε αυτούς που στέκονται μπροστά στην πόρτα του μετρό και δεν αφήνουν να κατεβούν οι επιβαίνοντες προτού ανεβούν αυτοί.


Και σε σπρώχνουν κιόλας, να ξαναμπείς μέσα!
[αγκωνιά] Ουπς, συγγνώμη, αλλά με έσπρωξαν από πίσω [/αγκωνιά, πάτημα στο πόδι]


----------



## danae (Nov 25, 2010)

Χωρίς να είμαι δικηγόρος του Κώστα, κι εγώ κατάλαβα ότι είπε απλώς ότι το θέμα μας δεν είναι οι 80άρηδες. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, στη γειτονιά όπου μένω -στην Αθήνα- τα καφενεία των 80άρηδων είναι όπως πρώτα. 

Και οι παράπλευρες απώλειες: οι παλιοί συμμαθητές κανουν μάζωξη σε ρεμπετάδικο όπου τα μέτρα δεν εφαρμόζονται. Πολύ απλά, δεν θα πάω, γιατί ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ. Ούτε γιατί θα βρωμίσουν τα μαλλιά μου ούτε τίποτα. Απλά δεν έχω όρεξη να αρχίσω τα aerolin, για να καταλήξω στα επείγοντα με μάσκα οξυγόνου και ενδοφλέβειες κορτιζόνες. Αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα της "συνεννόησης" και του "αλληλοσεβασμού"...


----------



## Elsa (Nov 26, 2010)

Αχ, Δανάη, το χειμώνα πλέον, μπαίνω σχεδόν σε κοινωνική χειμερία νάρκη και περιμένω υπομονετικά πότε θα καλοκαιριάσει να ξαναβρεθώ με τους καπνιστές φίλους μου σε ανοιχτά μαγαζιά, σε συναυλίες κλπ 
Ευτυχώς, ο φετινός χειμώνας είναι γλυκός και δεν κλειστήκαμε -ακόμα- μέσα.


----------



## danae (Nov 26, 2010)

Κι εγώ, Έλσα, χρόνια τώρα. Το είχα πάρει απόφαση και δεν χαλούσα τον κόσμο για τα δικαιώματά μου, όπως έκαναν τώρα οι καπνιστές για τα δικά τους... Απλώς τώρα θα ήθελα να δω τους παλιούς συμμαθητές... Αλλά δεν πειράζει, μπορώ να ζήσω και χωρίς αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2010)

Ορίστε. Με όλα αυτά που λέτε (εντάξει, λέμε) εναντίον του καπνίσματος, έχουμε δημιουργήσει άγχος και ενοχές στους καπνιστές. Το κόβουν, τους φτιάχνει η διάθεση. Το ξαναρχίζουν, τους ξαναχαλάει. 

Οι καπνιστές διατείνονται πως το τσιγάρο τους χαλαρώνει και τους βοηθά ψυχολογικά. Μια νέα μελέτη, όμως, δείχνει πως μόνο όσοι το «κόβουν» αισθάνονται πραγματικά ευτυχισμένοι.

Ειδικοί επιστήμονες του Κέντρου Μελετών για το Αλκοόλ και τον Εθισμό της Ιατρικής Σχολής του Γουόρεν Άλπερ στο Πανεπιστήμιο Μπράουν στις ΗΠΑ, που έκαναν την έρευνα, συστήνουν στους καπνιστές να κόψουν το τσιγάρο σαν ένα βήμα για να βελτιώσουν την ψυχική διάθεσή τους.

«Δεν ισχύουν οι φόβοι των περισσότερων καπνιστών και η διακοπή δεν θα είναι μια οδυνηρή ψυχολογική θυσία για χάρη μόνο της σωματικής υγείας, την οποία θα ακολουθήσουν μελαγχολική διάθεση και κατάθλιψη», επισημαίνουν οι ειδικοί.

Οι ερευνητές μελέτησαν 236 άνδρες και γυναίκες που εκτός από καπνιστές, κατανάλωναν συστηματικά αλκοόλ. Μετά από προσπάθειες των εθελοντών να διακόψουν το κάπνισμα έστω και για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, οι ερευνητές διαπίστωσαν ότι ακόμα και σε όσους το σταμάτησαν για λίγο, η ψυχική κατάσταση βελτιώθηκε.

Όταν ξανάρχισαν το κάπνισμα, η διάθεσή τους χειροτέρευσε και μάλιστα σε μερικές περιπτώσεις σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από ό,τι ήταν πριν αποπειραθούν να διακόψουν το κάπνισμα.

Όσο περισσότερο χρόνο διατηρήθηκε η αποχή από το κάπνισμα, τόσο λιγότερα συμπτώματα αρνητικής ψυχικής διάθεσης είχαν οι εθελοντές. Όσοι δεν κατάφεραν καθόλου να «κόψουν» το τσιγάρο, παρέμειναν οι πιο καταθλιπτικοί από όλους τους άλλους μέχρι το τέλος της μελέτης. Αντίθετα, όσοι το έκοψαν οριστικά δήλωσαν και οι πιο χαρούμενοι από όλους.

Η μελέτη δημοσιεύτηκε στο επιστημονικό περιοδικό «Nicotine and Tobacco Research».​
Να ομολογήσω ότι η δική μου χαρά (εκτός από την καλύτερη αναπνοή, το ότι δεν βρομάω, το ότι δεν πληρώνω, το ότι δεν με στραβοκοιτάζουν) είναι που πια δεν σκέφτομαι το τσιγάρο ακόμα και όταν φτιάχνω τον καφέ μου ή πίνω το κρασάκι μου με φίλο. Όχι δεν χρειάζεται να το πολεμήσω, αλλά δεν περνάει καν από το μυαλό μου. Η απεξάρτηση ήταν μια υπόθεση πολύ πιο εύκολη απ' ό,τι νόμιζα. Τις προηγούμενες είκοσι οχτώ φορές που το είχα προσπαθήσει, κάτι θα έκανα στραβά. ;)

(Χωρίς πλάκα, δύο άλλες φορές το είχα κόψει για δυο-τρεις μήνες. Και το ξανάρχισα... ανανεωμένος.)


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2010)

Πάντως πρόσεχε, αδελφέ, γιατί υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που το ξανάρχισαν και ένα και δύο και τρία χρόνια αφότου το είχαν κόψει, όταν πια είχαν τελείως χαλαρώσει και ξεχάσει, και όμως κάπως το κακό έγινε... Η συνταγή κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι 0+0=0, και όχι: "μπα, το 'χω τελείως ξεπεράσει, είμαι πια αλλού, οπότε θα κάνω ένα έτσι για την πλάκα, αφού είμαι πια αφέντης". Σα μια γυναίκα που _επ' ουδενί_ δεν θες να την ξαναδείς, ούτε γι' αστείο.


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ορίστε. Με όλα αυτά που λέτε (εντάξει, λέμε) εναντίον του καπνίσματος, έχουμε δημιουργήσει άγχος και ενοχές στους καπνιστές. Το κόβουν, τους φτιάχνει η διάθεση. Το ξαναρχίζουν, τους ξαναχαλάει.
> 
> 
> «Δεν ισχύουν οι φόβοι των περισσότερων καπνιστών και η διακοπή δεν θα είναι μια οδυνηρή ψυχολογική θυσία για χάρη μόνο της σωματικής υγείας, την οποία θα ακολουθήσουν μελαγχολική διάθεση και κατάθλιψη», επισημαίνουν οι ειδικοί.​



Ως αποδέκτης (πολλές φορές) νεύρων καπνιστών σε απεξάρτηση, έχω να πω: *Ένσταση!*
Οι φόβοι αυτοί κάθε άλλο παρά "δεν ισχύουν", ας μην κοροϊδεύουν τον κόσμο. Για πολλούς που προσπαθούν να κόψουν το κάπνισμα η κατάθλιψη, τα νεύρα (που κουρελιάζουν και τα νεύρα των γύρω τους) και τα smoking dreams (δεν είναι όσο αστεία ακούγονται) είναι δυστυχώς πραγματικότητα για πολλούς μήνες αφού το κόψουν. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι θέμα τύχης, γονιδίων, αυθυποβολής ή τι άλλο αλλά εκείνοι που καταφέρνουν να κόψουν το κάπνισμα χωρίς παρατράγουδα είναι τυχεροί.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 4, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Ως αποδέκτης (πολλές φορές) νεύρων καπνιστών σε απεξάρτηση, έχω να πω: *Ένσταση!*
> Οι φόβοι αυτοί κάθε άλλο παρά "δεν ισχύουν", ας μην κοροϊδεύουν τον κόσμο. Για πολλούς που προσπαθούν να κόψουν το κάπνισμα η κατάθλιψη, τα νεύρα (που κουρελιάζουν και τα νεύρα των γύρω τους) και τα smoking dreams (δεν είναι όσο αστεία ακούγονται) είναι δυστυχώς πραγματικότητα για πολλούς μήνες αφού το κόψουν. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι θέμα τύχης, γονιδίων, αυθυποβολής ή τι άλλο αλλά εκείνοι που καταφέρνουν να κόψουν το κάπνισμα χωρίς παρατράγουδα είναι τυχεροί.



Έχεις δίκιο, υπάρχουν παρατράγουδα και είναι κυρίως, συμπτώματα της απεξάρτησης. Όσο περνάει ο καιρός *χωρίς* να χρησιμοποιείς υποκατάστατα νικοτίνης τύπου τσιρότου ή τσίχλας ή να "κλέβεις" καμιά τζούρα (το τονίζω αυτό, έχει σημασία), τα συμπτώματα αυτά, νεύρα, κατάθλιψη, όνειρα, σιγά-σιγά λιγοστεύουν και μετά φεύγουν τελείως. Στο μεταξύ, έχεις τέτοια βαθιά χαρά και ικανοποίηση που τα καταφέρνεις, έτσι που κάποια στιγμή έρχεται μια ισορροπία και ηρεμείς. Η ικανοποίηση και η περηφάνια όμως, μένουν για πάντα. 
Ο χρόνος απεξάρτησης παίζει, δυστυχώς, από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο. Για μένα, ήταν μετά από τον ένα χρόνο που ηρέμησα και ήρθα στα ίσα μου. Άξιζε όμως! :)

Νικ, στα έχω ξαναπεί κι εγώ:προσοχή στον εφησυχασμό! Δεν είμαστε και δεν θα είμαστε ποτέ* μη* καπνιστές, αλλά πάντα *πρώην* καπνιστές. ;)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 4, 2010)

Να συμπληρώσω κάτι: Δείξτε κατανόηση στους καπνιστές που προσπαθούν να το κόψουν και συμπαρασταθείτε τους όσο μπορείτε, κάνουν κάτι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο. 
Δεν χρειάζονται φιλικές συμβουλές του τύπου "έλα μωρέ, κάνε ένα να σου περάσουν τα νεύρα και το ξανακόβεις", ούτε, κυρίως, να τους αντιμετωπίζουμε συγκαταβατικά, ρίχνοντας *τα πάντα* στο κόψιμο. Οι γυναίκες που έχουν αντιμετωπίσει την απαράδεκτη, χυδαία φράση "τα ρούχα σου έχεις;", καταλαβαίνουν ακριβώς τι εννοώ...


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2010)

Ίσως θα έπρεπε να είχα πει στον Κώστα ότι είχα εσένα καλή δασκάλα και μέντορα (ΟΚ, Κώστα; Ένα θηλυκό, ένα αρσενικό :) ), οπότε από πολύ νωρίς ξεκαθαρίσαμε ότι δεν κάνουμε το λάθος να καπνίσουμε _ένα_ τσιγάρο — γιατί δεν θα σταματήσουμε εκεί. Είχα όμως καλό οδηγό και τις βλακείες που είχα κάνει στις δύο προηγούμενες προσπάθειές μου. Αν είχε πετύχει η πρώτη, στα τριάντα μου, άλλος άνθρωπος θα ήμουν τώρα (βασικά, τετράπαχος  ).


----------



## Elsa (Dec 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ίσως θα έπρεπε να είχα πει στον Κώστα ότι είχα εσένα καλή δασκάλα και μέντορα (ΟΚ, Κώστα; Ένα θηλυκό, ένα αρσενικό :) ), οπότε από πολύ νωρίς ξεκαθαρίσαμε ότι δεν κάνουμε το λάθος να καπνίσουμε _ένα_ τσιγάρο — γιατί δεν θα σταματήσουμε εκεί. Είχα όμως καλό οδηγό και τις βλακείες που είχα κάνει στις δύο προηγούμενες προσπάθειές μου. Αν είχε πετύχει η πρώτη, στα τριάντα μου, άλλος άνθρωπος θα ήμουν τώρα (βασικά, τετράπαχος  ).



Καλά ντε, δε σε μάλωσα κιόλας! :)

Με αφορμή το τελευταίο που γράφεις: Ένας λόγος να το κόψει κανείς όσο νεότερος γίνεται, είναι κι αυτός. Το κάπνισμα "ανεβάζει" το μεταβολισμό και παχαίνεις δυσκολότερα. Συν το γεγονός οτι από αμηχανία τον πρώτο καιρό του κοψίματος μασουλάς ασύστολα... να τα τα κιλά! ΑΛΛΑ! Μέσα σε ένα χρόνο μπορείς να τα χάσεις ΑΝΕΤΑ, ειδικά αν είσαι νεότερος. Εμείς οι μεγαλύτεροι θέλουμε περισσότερη δουλειά ή καταφεύγουμε σε παροιμίες για πάχη και κάλλη... 
Και δεν παχαίνουν όλοι, συνήθως μόνο όσοι έχουν την τάση να τσιμπολογάνε έτσι κι αλλιώς.


----------



## Costas (Dec 4, 2010)

Νίκελ, δεν ήξερα ότι με θεωρείς μέντορά σου· τιμή μου, αλλά πόθεν; (Έλσα, το "τα ρούχα σου έχεις;" είναι μεν φράση προσβλητική προς μια γυναίκα που _δεν_ τη γνωρίζει κανείς, αλλά προς συγκεκριμένες γυναίκες που τις γνωρίζει μπορεί να είναι απλώς υπενθυμιστική για τις ίδιες).

Καταρτίζοντας τον εαυτό μου μέσω Wikipediaς στα περί γνωστικής ασυμφωνίας (cognitive dissonance) (αντιπαράθεση ιδεών το έχει το WordReference!...), διάβασα το εξής:

Smoking is often postulated as an example of cognitive dissonance because it is widely accepted that cigarettes can cause lung cancer, yet virtually everyone wants to live a long and healthy life. In terms of the theory, the desire to live a long life is dissonant with the activity of doing something that will most likely shorten one's life. The tension produced by these contradictory ideas can be reduced by quitting smoking, denying the evidence of lung cancer, or justifying one's smoking. For example, smokers could rationalize their behavior by concluding that only a few smokers become ill, that it only happens to very heavy smokers, or that if smoking does not kill them, something else will. While chemical addiction may operate in addition to cognitive dissonance for existing smokers, new smokers may exhibit a simpler case of the latter.

This case of dissonance could also be interpreted in terms of a threat to the self-concept. The thought, "I am increasing my risk of lung cancer" is dissonant with the self-related belief, "I am a smart, reasonable person who makes good decisions." Because it is often easier to make excuses than it is to change behavior, dissonance theory leads to the conclusion that humans are rationalizing and not always rational beings.

Κατά απείρως μείζονα λόγο ισχύει αυτό προκειμένου για την αντίσταση στα μέτρα προστασίας των μη καπνιστών από τον καπνό των καπνιστών. Γιατί όσον αφορά το ίδιο το κάπνισμα, ο καπνιστής μπορεί άνετα να επικαλεστεί άλλα επιχειρήματα, όπως της απόλαυσης και της ελευθερίας, επιχειρήματα για μένα εν μέρει ή και εν πολλοίς βάσιμα, ανάλογα με τις περιπτώσεις (ο γονιός ή η προστάτισσα, ας πούμε, έχει μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη να μην πεθάνει από τον άτεκνο ή τη μη προστάτισσα). Προκειμένου όμως για την απαγόρευση στους κλειστούς χώρους, απλώς καταφεύγει σε εξορθολογιστικά (εκλογικευτικά) φύλλα συκής.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2010)

Ωραίο και ακριβές το θεωρητικό πλαίσιο.

(Η Έλσα είναι η αντικαπνιστική μέντοράς μου.)


----------



## Costas (Dec 4, 2010)

(Πάντως το αρσενικό είμαι εγώ, ή όχι; )


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2010)

Καθώς δεν είχα θηλυκό για το _μέντορας_, έγραψα για την Έλσα ότι την είχα «καλή δασκάλα και μέντορα» αποδίδοντας το ανακάτεμα θηλυκού και αρσενικού στη δική σου προσφιλή τακτική να παίζεις με τα γένη και να μπερδεύεις τον κόσμο. Αλλά δεν ήλπιζα ότι θα σε μπερδέψω κιόλας.


----------



## Costas (Dec 4, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο, δεν έπιασα τη νύξη σου. Words _are_ your oyster! :)


----------



## rogne (Dec 5, 2010)

Αλλάζει ο απαγορευτικός νόμος: _"Τσιγάρο με χαράτσι"_...


----------



## Elsa (Dec 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Καθώς δεν είχα θηλυκό για το _μέντορας_, έγραψα για την Έλσα ότι την είχα «καλή δασκάλα και μέντορα» αποδίδοντας το ανακάτεμα θηλυκού και αρσενικού στη δική σου προσφιλή τακτική να παίζεις με τα γένη και να μπερδεύεις τον κόσμο. Αλλά δεν ήλπιζα ότι θα σε μπερδέψω κιόλας.



Μπορείς να με αποκαλέσεις και μεντορέσα σου, αλλά φοβάμαι μη μας παρεξηγήσουν!


----------



## Costas (Dec 6, 2010)

Επιθέσεις ενόπλων κατά δύο κέντρων απεξάρτησης του Μεξικού. (Ελευθεροτυπία)

*Τουλάχιστον τέσσερις άνθρωποι σκοτώθηκαν και άλλοι πέντε τραυματίστηκαν όταν ένοπλοι επιτέθηκαν σε δύο κέντρα απεξάρτησης ναρκομανών στα σύνορα της Σιουδάδ Χουάρεζ*. 
Οι επιθέσεις των συμμοριών σε κέντρα απεξάρτησης αποτελούν συχνό φαινόμενο στο Μεξικό τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια και δεκάδες άνθρωποι έχασαν τη ζωή τους.
Μόνο το περασμένο καλοκαίρι 9 τέτοιου είδους επιθέσεις σημειώθηκαν στη βόρεια πολιτεία του Ντουράνγκο και 19 στην Τσιχουάχουα.


----------



## danae (Dec 7, 2010)

Μια και είμαστε σε γλωσσικό φόρουμ: Σιουδάδ Χουάρε*ς *και *Τσιουάουα* (όπως τα σκυλάκια). Ελπίζω να μας διαβάζουν από την Ελευθεροτυπία... :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2010)

*Ισπανία: Κόβει το τσιγάρο στους κλειστούς χώρους από τις 2 Ιανουαρίου*

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι θα υπάρχει ένα μέρος να πάω να ζήσω όταν θα ξαναρχίσω το κάπνισμα.


----------



## anef (Dec 23, 2010)

nickel said:


> *Ισπανία: Κόβει το τσιγάρο στους κλειστούς χώρους από τις 2 Ιανουαρίου*
> 
> Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι θα υπάρχει ένα μέρος να πάω να ζήσω όταν θα ξαναρχίσω το κάπνισμα.



Όχι μόνο σε κλειστούς, αλλά και σε συγκεκριμένους ανοιχτούς χώρους. 
Στην Ισπανία, λοιπόν, όποιος καπνίσει σε προαύλιο νοσοκομείου μπορεί να φάει πρόστιμο 600.000 ευρώ. 
Όποιος κάνει απεργία με την οποία δε συμφωνεί η κυβέρνηση, αντιμετωπίζει το στρατό (η πολιτική αεροπορία κηρύχθηκε σε κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης και κουμάντο εδώ και κάποιο καιρό κάνουν οι στρατηγοί).
Όποιος χαρίζει λεφτά στις τράπεζες, είναι απλά ο καταλληλότερος πρωθυπουργός, ο σοσιαλιστής Θαπατέρο.


----------



## Costas (Dec 29, 2010)

Περί υπουργού Επικρατείας Χάρη Παμπούκη ο λόγος (από το protagon.gr)

(...) Είναι γνωστό το περιστατικό του L’Abreuvoir . Προ μηνός, στο γνωστό εστιατόριο του Κολωνακίου, ο κύριος Παμπούκης αρνήθηκε να σβήσει το τσιγάρο, παρά τις επανειλημμένες οχλήσεις των σερβιτόρων. Έτσι, παρέδωσε ένα δωρεάν, επιτόπιο και ταχύρρυθμο σεμινάριο στον συνδαιτυμόνα του Ματιέ Πιγκάς, σύμβουλο της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης με τη Lazard, περί της (θεωρητικής) σημασίας της εφαρμογής του νόμου εν Ελλάδι. Rule of law που λένε κι οι κουτόφραγκοι, αλλά με ολίγη από exception grecque. Το αποκάλυψε το Πρώτο Θέμα. Το επιβεβαίωσε ο ιδιοκτήτης του εστιατορίου. Ο στενός συνεργάτης του πρωθυπουργού δεν μπήκε καν στον κόπο να σχολιάσει, πόσο μάλλον να το διαψεύσει. Κοτζάμ υπουργός Επικρατείας πια άλλωστε. Τι τα χουμε τα γαλόνια. (...)

Γλωσσικό: το Κολονάκι θα 'πρεπε να γράφεται με όμικρον. Ωστόσο, ακόμα κι ο Τριανταφυλλίδης, παρότι έγραφε 'κολόνα', έγραφε 'Κολωνάκι'. Κολωνός με ωμέγα σημαίνει στα αρχαία 'λόφος', αλλά το Κολονάκι προέρχεται από μια μικρή αρχαία κολόνα και όχι από το ότι είναι...λοφάκι, άρα πρέπει να γράφεται με όμικρον. Αλλά θα μου πεις, τι τα 'χουμε τα γαλόνια...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2010)

Γι' αυτό δεν έχει καμιά ελπίδα αυτή η χώρα: επειδή οι Παμπούκηδες είναι κανόνας, όχι εξαίρεση, όποια κυβέρνηση κι αν βρίσκεται στην εξουσία.


----------



## Costas (Dec 29, 2010)

Είναι ένας 'αντεξουσιαστής' στην κυβέρνηση, όπως ζήτησε ο πρωθυπουργός.


----------



## SBE (Dec 29, 2010)

Απορία: εφόσον του ζητήθηκε να το σβήσει και αρνήθηκε, τότε γιατί το εστιατόριο δεν άσκησε το νομικά κατοχυρωμένο του δικαίωμα να του ζητήσει να φύγει; ΟΚ, διαδόσανε την είδηση για να φανεί πόσο γύφτος είναι ο κύριος αυτός, αλλά δεν αρκεί. Άμα τον έδιωχναν κι όλας θα ήταν καλύτερα. Άλλωστε γνωστό εστιατόριο και πολύ παλιό είναι, δεν πρόκειται να του λείψει ένας πελάτης (ή μια στρατιά πελάτες, αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο τύπος αυτός πείσει κι άλλους να μην ξαναπατήσουν). 
Επομένως δεν είναι ότι υπάρχουν τέτοιοι τύποι, είναι και το ότι υπάρχουν καταστηματάρχες που ζουν με το φόβο της οποιασδήποτε μαφίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2011)

Τσιγάρο µόνο µε ποτό και φόρο
Θα επιτρέπεται κατ’ εξαίρεση σε µεγάλα καταστήµατα όπου σερβίρεται αλκοόλ 
_
Νέες ρυθµίσεις για την απαγόρευση του καπνίσµατος ανακοινώνει την προσεχή εβδοµάδα η κυβέρνηση, προκειµένου να σταµατήσει το νόθο καθεστώς που ισχύει, µε τη σχεδόν ολοκληρωτική ακύρωση του ισχύοντος νόµου_.​
Συνέχεια εδώ (Τα Νέα, σήμερα)​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 15, 2011)

Το βρίσκω αισχρό και μαφιόζικο. Μπορείς να κάνεις ό,τι θες στο μαγαζί σου, αρκεί να πληρώσεις. 

Ή θεωρούμε ότι το κάπνισμα σε κλειστούς χώρους βλάπτει την υγεία και το απαγορεύουμε, ή θεωρούμε ότι καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για τις επιλογές του (εν προκειμένω ο μη καπνιστής για την επιλογή του να πάει να διασκεδάσει σε κλειστό χώρο) και το επιτρέπουμε, ή θεωρούμε ότι ναι μεν βλάπτει την υγεία αλλά θέλουμε να αφήσουμε περιθώρια επιλογής σε όλους τους πολίτες και το επιτρέπουμε μερικώς, αλλά με ένα κριτήριο ισοτιμίας (π.χ. οι άδειες για καπνιστών να δίνονται εκ περιτροπής σε ένα ποσοστό επί του συνόλου των καταστημάτων, ή/και να προβλέπονται χώροι καπνιστών/μη καπνιστών, λύσεις υπάρχουν). 

Το να το επιτρέπουμε σε όποιον χώρο πληρώσει είναι καθαρά λογική μαφίας.


----------



## rogne (Jan 15, 2011)

Τελευταία, μαφία κι επιβολή του νόμου έχουν έρθει πολύ κοντά. Όχι ως έννοιες, μην παρεξηγηθώ. 

Ο υπουργός υπόσχεται φουλ επίθεση (ή φουλ του άσου, ό,τι κάτσει)...


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 15, 2011)

Ας τους υποχρέωναν τουλάχιστον να βάλουν εξαερισμό και φίλτρα της προκοπής...


----------



## Costas (Feb 5, 2011)

Το δημοτικό συμβούλιο της Νέας Υόρκης αποφάσισε να απαγορέψει το κάπνισμα και in city parks, beaches and even plazas, including in Times Square. Και καταλήγει το (αντίθετο στο μέτρο αυτό) άρθρο της σύνταξης της NY Times: Meanwhile, there is talk that the mayor and the City Council want even more, like banning smoking near doors of office buildings and apartments. They need to take a deep breath and remember that we tried prohibition 90 years ago. They called it a noble experiment. It turned into a civic disaster.

Αντί να νομιμοποιήσουν τα ναρκωτικά, τα μαλακά τουλάχιστον, πάνε να απαγορέψουν και όσα μαλακά είναι τώρα νόμιμα. Άλλο το κάπνισμα μέσα σε κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους, όπου ενοχλεί τους υπόλοιπους που δε φταίνε σε τίποτα, και τελείως άλλο σε ανοιχτούς δημόσιους!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 5, 2011)

Θα ξανααπορήσω: γιατί οι κυβερνήσεις που τόσο κόπτονται για την υγεία των καπνιστών δεν απαγορεύουν την καλλιέργεια του καπνού, αλλά αντίθετα την επιδοτούν και χαϊδεύουν και τις καπνοβιομηχανίες; Δουλευόμαστε;

Έντιτ: συμφωνώ, δηλαδή με τον Κώστα, απλώς απορώ για τη σχιζοφρένεια του πράγματος.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2011)

Δεν νομίζω ότι οι απαγορεύσεις έχουν κύριο στόχο την προστασία της υγείας των καπνιστών, αλλά των παθητικών καπνιστών. Αν στην πορεία, λόγω των απαγορεύσεων, ο καπνιστής το κόψει, θα ωφεληθεί κι αυτός. Αλλά δεν μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν άλλο ένα προϊόν που λειτουργεί στην παρανομία, όπως τα ναρκωτικά. Τότε, τα λεφτά θα φύγουν από τις καπνοβιομηχανίες και θα πάνε στις τσέπες των εμπόρων ναρκωτικών που με χαρά θ' αρχίσουν να φυτεύουν και καπνό μαζί με τ' άλλα που καλλιεργούν.


----------



## Costas (Feb 5, 2011)

Πάντως, αυτός ο λαός μού δίνει την εντύπωση πως βρίσκεται συνεχώς σε κάποιου είδους 'ηθική σταυροφορία', είτε σε σχέση με κάποια ανθυγιεινά προϊόντα (οινόπνευμα, ναρκωτικά, τώρα καπνός), είτε ενάντια σε κάποιους κακούς ηγέτες και απόβλητες χώρες. Πίσω απ' όλα αυτά (όχι όμως από την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος σε κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους!) βλέπω έναν preacher να κηρύττει με τη Βίβλο στο χέρι. Στερεότυπο; δεν είμαι σίγουρος.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2011)

*Cunnilingus causes cancer*

Κατάρα, κατάρα, κατάρα: Η αιδοιολειχία προκαλεί στοματοφαρυγγικό καρκίνο (βλ. http://www.entusa.com/hpv_&_oral_cancer.htm και http://www.myhealthnewsdaily.com/teens-oral-sex-health-risks-110220-1194/, μεταξύ άλλων). Άντε πάλι ένας ακόμη λόγος για μετάπτωση από μερακλής σε θεριακλής...  Αναμένονται λοιπόν και στρινγκάκια-προϊόντα επεμβατικής πρόληψης:


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Lick My Decals Off, Baby - Captain Beefheart


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2011)

Και επειδή είμαστε πρώτα απ' όλα γλωσσικό φόρουμ φόρουμ που ασχολείται με την ομιλούμενη και γραπτή γλώσσα, να παρατηρήσω τα εξής:


*αιδοιολειχία* ή _*αιδοιολειξία*_ (και ΟΧΙ *_αιδιολειχία_ ή *_αιδιολειξία_)
*πεολειχία* ή *πεολειξία* (και ΟΧΙ *_πεοληξία_ — για όνομα!)
Το λαϊκό συνώνυμο από *γλειφο*— γράφεται με -_ει_- και όχι με -_υ_-. Ακόμα κι αν φανταζόμαστε ότι κάνουμε γλυπτική.


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] (και ΟΧΙ *_πεοληξία_ — για όνομα!) [...]


 
 For males, that's


----------



## Costas (Feb 23, 2011)

Τη διάβασα κι εγώ την είδηση, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν αναφέρει και το αντίστροφο, δηλ. τους κινδύνους για HPV από την πεολειχία. Μάλιστα κάποια μου είπε ότι το είχε διαβάσει κάπου πέρσι κιόλας, κι ότι είναι πολύ σπάνιο.

Τώρα, μια και το νήμα αφορά το κάπνισμα, ίσως ενδιαφέρει το απόσπασμα εκείνο από το βιβλίο του Charlie Mingus, _Beneath the Underdog_, όπου μιλά για εκείνη την εκδιδόμενη φίλη του που έβαζε ένα τσιγάρο μέσα της και μετά έσφιγγε τους μύες της εκεί κάτω και κάπνιζε το τσιγάρο μέσα της, οπότε έχουμε διπλή αύξηση του κινδύνου, και καπνός και HPV...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2011)

Costas said:


> Τη διάβασα κι εγώ την είδηση, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν αναφέρει και το αντίστροφο, δηλ. τους κινδύνους για HPV από την πεολειχία. Μάλιστα κάποια μου είπε ότι το είχε διαβάσει κάπου πέρσι κιόλας, κι ότι είναι πολύ σπάνιο.


Κώστα, ο δεύτερος λίνκος μου αφορά γενικά το στοματικό σεξ.


----------



## Costas (Mar 5, 2011)

Στη Γαλλία είπανε ότι θα κρεμάσουν γοπόκουτα (mégots-box) στους τοίχους έξω από τα μαγαζιά, για να μην τις ρίχνουν χάμω οι καπνιστές. Δε λέω, αλλά ακόμα καλύτερα το να έχει ο καθένας το ατομικό του τασάκι, όπως οι Σιγκαπουρέζοι εδώ και χρόνια πολλά. Γιατί να πληρώνω εγώ με τους φόρους μου, ή τα μαγαζιά, γι' αυτό; δε φτάνει που πληρώνω τους _αυτο_προκαλούμενους καρκίνους κλπ.; πρέπει να πληρώσω και τα τασάκια τους; Ενώ με το ατομικό τασάκι, ο ρυπαίνων πληρώνει ώστε να μη ρυπαίνει, δηλ. ο καπνιστής.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2011)

Μην είσαι μαξιμαλιστής, πάντως. Εδώ θα είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι όταν θα υπάρχει στοιχειώδης σεβασμός του χώρου και των γύρω ανθρώπων, του νόμου έστω για όσους τα θεωρούν αυτά ψιλά γράμματα. Σε επόμενη φάση, αν θα πετύχουμε το σεβασμό του περιβάλλοντος, τότε μόνο ενδέχεται να δούμε κάποια τέτοια πράγματα να γίνονται — αυτοβούλως.

Δεν πάνε πολλά χρόνια που έχουμε σταματήσει σε φανάρι αριστερά, εδώ στη γειτονιά. Ως επιβάτης, τραβάω και βγάζω το τασάκι, βγαίνω έξω, διασχίζω το δρόμο και αδειάζω το τασάκι στον κάδο της γωνίας. Καθώς επιστρέφω, από ένα διπλανό αυτοκίνητο βγάζει το κεφάλι του ο οδηγός, καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια νεότερός μου, και μου λέει: «Μπράβο σας!» Ομολογώ ότι, όσο τον εξέπληξε αυτόν η έξοδός μου, άλλο τόσο με εξέπληξε εμένα που ένιωσε την ανάγκη να με συγχαρεί για κάτι που θεωρούσα αυτονόητο. Άσε που τα μπράβο τα έχουμε συνήθως για τους νεότερούς μας. Αλλά ίσως ο πατέρας του άνοιγε την πόρτα και το άδειαζε στο δρόμο.

Ας μάθουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε σωστά τα τασάκια και βλέπουμε ύστερα για τα ατομικά γοπόκουτα! :)


----------



## Costas (Mar 5, 2011)

Μπα, εγώ 'αν ήμουν πρωθυπουργός', όπως λέμε, θα έβγαζα νόμο ότι όποιος πετάει γόπα κάτω έχει πρόστιμο. Και ταυτόχρονα θα έκανα και μια ευρεία καμπάνια για την αγορά ατομικών τασακιών. Είτε εδώ, είτε στη Γαλλία. Το κόστος είναι ελάχιστο, πολύ μικρότερο από την επιβάρυνση της εργασίας των οδοκαθαριστών, και κατανεμημένο στον ρυπαίνοντα. Δεν βλέπω πού είναι το μεγάλο κοινωνικό κόστος. Σιγκαπούρη και πάλι Σιγκαπούρη.

Η μία από τις δύο λέσχες που λειτουργεί στα καταστήματα του ισογείου της πολυκατοικίας όπου μένω, την έχω δει να αδειάζει τα τασάκια από *μέσα* από το μαγαζί, πού λες; έξω στο ρείθρο...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2011)

Χτες το βράδυ πήγα σε μια ιταλική τρατορία στη γειτονιά μου. Το μαγαζί είναι πολύ μεγάλο, έχει πολλά τραπέζια και ήταν όλα γεμάτα -- δεν είδα οικονομική κρίση εκεί, παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν ξεμπερδεύεις με λιγότερα από 25 ευρώ το άτομο. Τέλος πάντων, άλλο είναι το θέμα: Όσο έπιανε το μάτι μου, πουθενά στην αίθουσα δεν κάπνιζε κανένας. Στα περισσότερα εστιατόρια έτσι είναι, άλλωστε. Εκτός... 
Εκτός από ένα τραπέζι, όπου μία κυρία γύρω στα 40 κάπνιζε αρειμανίως, έχοντας στο τραπέζι της και 4 μικρά παιδιά. Δίπλα της καθόταν ένα νήπιο, μάλιστα.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει τις σκέψεις μου γι' αυτή την κυρία, ας μου στείλει pm. Αν τις διατυπώσω δημοσίως, μπορεί να έχουμε πάλι δράματα.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (May 4, 2011)

Γράφει ο Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος στα Νέα, σχολιάζοντας για τη βράβευση του πρωθυπουργού για την αντικαπνιστική του πολιτική:

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=12&ct=8&artID=4629089



> Ο Πρωθυπουργός έχασε µια πρώτης τάξεως ευκαιρία να κερδίσει πραγµατικά το αντικαπνιστικό βραβείο που του απένειµαν. Κι αυτή θα ήταν να το αρνηθεί.
> 
> Θα µπορούσε να δηλώσει πως τους ευχαριστεί για την τιµή, τους ευγνωµονεί γιατί κατ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο τον ενθαρρύνουν να συνεχίσει τον αγώνα του, όµως, δυστυχώς, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον, δεν είναι σε θέση να δεχθεί τη βράβευση. Παρά τη θέλησή του, παρά τις προσπάθειες που κατέβαλε, κανείς, ούτε αυτός ούτε οι υπουργοί του ούτε οι υπηρεσίες του κράτους του οποίου προΐσταται, δεν κατάφερε να επιβάλει την απαγόρευση του καπνίσµατος.
> 
> Και θα αρνιόταν τη βράβευση επειδή ακριβώς είναι Πρωθυπουργός και όχι ακτιβιστής σε κάποια µη κυβερνητική οργάνωση που παλεύει για τη δηµόσια υγεία, όπως άλλες παλεύουν για τη σωτηρία της φώκιας ή του θαλάσσιου ελέφαντα.



Μόνο σαν κοροϊδία μπορώ να φανταστώ αυτό το βραβείο στην Ελλάδα. Τι νόημα είχε, "καλή αρχή και καλό κουράγιο να συνεχίσετε;" Η θλιβερή αποτυχία των αντικαπνιστικών μέτρων σε ταβέρνες, καφετέριες κλπ είναι φανερή σε όλους, και κυρίως είναι φανερό ότι η κυβέρνηση (λέγε με Λοβέρδο, αλλά όχι μόνο) δεν έχει την παραμικρή διάθεση να τα εφαρμόσει. Ε, ας μην τα παίρνανε τότε.

Προσωπικά, επιστρέφοντας μέρα με τραίνο από τη Θεσσαλονίκη στην Αθήνα, μια βδομάδα πριν το Πάσχα, είδα έξι άτομα να καπνίζουν στο τραίνο, στους χώρους δίπλα από τις τουαλέτες. Παλιά ήταν σπάνιο να δω έστω και ένα. Άραγε στο επόμενο ταξίδι πόσα θα είναι;


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2011)

Καλό είναι να υπάρχει η νομοθεσία. Και κάπου η τήρηση του νόμου θα πρέπει να αρχίσει να εξαρτάται από τον πολίτη. Παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο στο εστιατόριο και κλείνουμε τραπέζι για δέκα. Λέμε στη συνέχεια στον υπάλληλο: «Ξέρετε, εμείς δεν καπνίζουμε και όσοι καπνίζουν της παρέας δεν καπνίζουν μέσα στο μαγαζί. Γι' αυτό φροντίστε να μην υπάρχουν τασάκια στα τραπέζια το βράδυ που θα είμαστε εκεί. Έχουμε κι έναν που είναι του υπουργείου υγείας και πολύ τζαναμπέτης, οπότε προτιμούμε να μην τον συγχίζουμε». Ανεβαίνεις στο τρένο και λες στον ελεγκτή: «Έχω πληροφορίες ότι έχει μπει ινκόγκνιτο κάποιος επιθεωρητής του υπουργείου υγείας για να δει πόσο εφαρμόζεται στο τρένο η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος» κλπ. κλπ. Διάφορα τέτοια κόλπα, γιατί μέχρι να αναλάβει η παιδεία μας να μας κάνει ανθρώπους, φέξε μου και γλίστρησα.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (May 4, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ανεβαίνεις στο τρένο και λες στον ελεγκτή: «Έχω πληροφορίες ότι έχει μπει ινκόγκνιτο κάποιος επιθεωρητής του υπουργείου υγείας για να δει πόσο εφαρμόζεται στο τρένο η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος» κλπ. κλπ. Διάφορα τέτοια κόλπα, γιατί μέχρι να αναλάβει η παιδεία μας να μας κάνει ανθρώπους, φέξε μου και γλίστρησα.


 
Αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει τσεχοφική screwball κωμωδία, "Ο επιθεωρητής καπνίσματος". Σε εστιατόριο, με πελάτες να χώνουν το τσιγάρο στην τσέπη, γκαρσόνια να τρέχουν να μετατρέψουν τις σταχτοθήκες σε σαλατιέρες, τον μάγειρα να προσπαθεί να πείσει τον επιθεωρητή ότι η καπνοσακούλα περιέχει ρίγανη.

Δυστυχώς, ο αγώνας κατά του καπνίσματος έχει κριθεί, φοβάμαι οριστικά. Όπως και πολλά μέτρα που βασίζονται στην πεποίθηση ότι θα δείξουμε παιδεία και ανθρώπινη ευγένεια στη συλλογική ζωή μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2011)

Θέλω να συνεισφέρω στη συζήτηση με δύο αντικρουόμενες πληροφορίες:

Πρώτο, ότι η απαγόρευση στους εργασιακούς χώρους λειτουργεί, νομίζω, αρκετά ικανοποιητικά.

Δεύτερο, την εμπειρία από πρόσφατο ταξίδι σε οπωσδήποτε προηγμένη κεντροευρωπαϊκή χώρα (Αυστρία), όπου σε (μικρά τουλάχιστον) κέντρα εστίασης λειτουργεί το σύστημα με τις διπλές αίθουσες. Το πέρασμα από την πρώτη αίθουσα (συνήθως μη καπνιζόντων) στη δεύτερη ήταν για τους μη καπνιστές (όπως εγώ) κυριολεκτικά αφόρητο (λόγω και της μεγάλης συγκέντρωσης καπνού στην ειδική αίθουσα). Όμως, έχει βρεθεί ένα διαφορετικό μόντους βιβέντι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 4, 2011)

FunkSoulBrother said:


> Δυστυχώς, ο αγώνας κατά του καπνίσματος έχει κριθεί, φοβάμαι οριστικά. Όπως και πολλά μέτρα που βασίζονται στην πεποίθηση ότι θα δείξουμε παιδεία και ανθρώπινη ευγένεια στη συλλογική ζωή μας.


Αν σκεφτόμαστε έτσι και κάνουμε τέτοιες μηδενιστικές δηλώσεις, τότε είναι που χάνουμε τη μπάλα. 

Τίποτα δεν έχει κριθεί. Το μέλλον είναι μπροστά μας και έχουμε στα χέρια μας τους εαυτούς μας, αν μη τι άλλο. Ας κάνει καθένας σωστά το προσωπικό του κομμάτι, κι ας μη βρίσκει δικαιολογία ότι "τα μέτρα δεν τηρούνται" και "οι έλληνες έτσι είμαστε" και "τίποτα ποτέ δε θα γίνει", και ήδη το πρώτο βήμα έχει γίνει.


----------



## Elsa (May 4, 2011)

Η προσωπική μου εμπειρία από εργασιακούς χώρους, λέει το αντίθετο, δυστυχώς. Σαν να μην έγινε τίποτα. Κι ευτυχώς που ο χειμώνας ήταν ελαφρύς και δεν πάθαινα συνέχεια ψύξεις, από το μόνιμα ανοιχτό παράθυρο.


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2011)

Πάντως για να μη λέμε ότι μόνο στην Ελλάδα κλπ Τρίτη βράδυ σε μπιραρία στο Βέλγιο οι πελάτες κάπνιζαν του καλού καιρού και το μαγαζί δεν είχε χώρο μη καπνιστών.


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2011)

Δυσάρεστη χθεσινοβραδινή εμπειρία από τη Βιέννη:
Φάγαμε σε εστιατόριο όπου δεν _φαινόταν _να υπάρχει καπνός. Στα τραπέζια υπήρχαν ταμπελίτσες απαγόρευσης, η ατμόσφαιρα έδειχνε καθαρή. Μόνο που όταν φύγαμε, μύριζαν τα ρούχα μας έντονα καπνό. "Πού στο διάολο βρέθηκε ο καπνός;" αναρωτήθηκα, και ο γιος μου με πληροφόρησε ότι στο πίσω μέρος του εστιατορίου κάπνιζαν.


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2011)

*Σημαντική μείωση των καπνιστών καταγράφεται στην Ελλάδα*

[...]Το ποσοστό των καπνιστών έπεσε το 2011 στο 35,8%, από 45,5% που ήταν το 2006, δείχνουν τα στοιχεία της Εθνικής Επιτροπής.

Επίσης, η ημερήσια κατά κεφαλήν κατανάλωση είναι πλέον 19 τσιγάρα, από 24 που ήταν προ πενταετίας.[...]​http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=41&nid=1231110276

Κάτι η κρίση, κάτι οι αυξήσεις, κάτι τα μέτρα, κάτι γίνεται...


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2011)

Δεν αποκλείεται, βέβαια, να έχουν ανέβει οι πωλήσεις των «αφορολόγητων», που δεν μπαίνουν στο μέτρημα. Κάτι η κρίση, κάτι οι αυξήσεις...


----------



## Porkcastle (May 26, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Δυσάρεστη χθεσινοβραδινή εμπειρία από τη Βιέννη:
> Φάγαμε σε εστιατόριο όπου δεν _φαινόταν _να υπάρχει καπνός. Στα τραπέζια υπήρχαν ταμπελίτσες απαγόρευσης, η ατμόσφαιρα έδειχνε καθαρή. Μόνο που όταν φύγαμε, μύριζαν τα ρούχα μας έντονα καπνό. "Πού στο διάολο βρέθηκε ο καπνός;" αναρωτήθηκα, και ο γιος μου με πληροφόρησε ότι στο πίσω μέρος του εστιατορίου κάπνιζαν.


 
Σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό, ο χώρος των καπνιστών πρέπει να είναι σε σημείο από το οποίο οι μη καπνιστές δεν θα αναγκάζονται να περνούν για να πάνε π.χ. στις τουαλέτες ή στο μπαρ (γι' αυτό και, στα παλιά κτίρια, οι καταστηματάρχες μετέτρεψαν το πίσω δωμάτιο που αποθήκευαν τα ποτά σε αίθουσα καπνιστών).

Πάντως εγώ στη Βιέννη πριν δυο μήνες είδα να καπνίζουν σχεδόν παντού, εκτός από τα κυριλέ εστιατόρια, και μου έκανε εντύπωση που οι Βιεννέζοι είναι τόσο θεριακλήδες (αλλά από την άλλη δεν είχα ξαναπάει, οπότε δεν ήξερα πολλά για τη σχέση τους με το κάπνισμα).


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2011)

Σε πράσινα μουντά πακέτα σκέφτεται η Αυστραλία να αναγκάσει τις εταιρίες να πουλούν τα τσιγάρα. (Έθνος)


----------



## Costas (Aug 6, 2011)

Από Τα Νέα:

*Στη Γαλλία η πρώτη ακτή της Ευρώπης όπου απαγορεύεται – διά ροπάλου – το κάπνισμα*

Αυτό που συγκινεί κυρίως τους μεγάλους λουόμενους είναι που τα παιδιά τους μπορούν να φτιάξουν στην άμμο παλάτια από άμμο και όχι από… γόπες. Η Φωτεινή Παραλία γίνεται η πρώτη στη Γαλλία και όλη την Ευρώπη, όπου απαγορεύεται διά προστίμου το κάπνισμα - και αρέσει πολύ.

Άντε και στα δικά μας!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2011)

Costas said:


> Από Τα Νέα:
> 
> *Στη Γαλλία η πρώτη ακτή της Ευρώπης όπου απαγορεύεται – διά ροπάλου – το κάπνισμα*
> 
> ...


Εδώ το κράτος δεν καταφέρνει να επιβάλει μια γενική απαγόρευση σε κλειστούς χώρους, πώς να επιβάλει την απαγόρευση σε παραλίες; Οι ελληνικές παραλίες δεν διαφέρουν από σκουπιδοντενεκέδες γεμάτους αποτσίγαρα -- και οι δήμοι δεν έχουν χρήματα για να καθαρίζουν κάθε μέρα τις τουριστικές παραλίες, όπως έχω δει σε άλλες χώρες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> ... και οι δήμοι δεν έχουν χρήματα για να καθαρίζουν κάθε μέρα τις τουριστικές παραλίες...


Είπαμε, συλλαμβάνεις διαδηλωτές που καταστρέφουν, ταξιτζήδες που κλείνουν δρόμους, απλούς χρήστες ναρκωτικών, και, αντί να τους τρέχεις στα δικαστήρια, να απειλείς με αφαίρεση άδειας, να ρίχνεις 3μηνες φυλακίσεις και άλλα ασύμμετρα και αντιπαραγωγικά, καθιερώνεις την κοινοτική υπηρεσία και τους βάζεις να βάφουν τοίχους και να μαζεύουν αποτσίγαρα. Φαντάζεσαι (όχι εσύ, οι αρσενικοί) να μαζεύεις γόπες δίπλα στην Ναόμι;


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2011)

Κσι τότε τι θα κανουν οι πρόσκοποι κι οι οδηγοι;


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2011)

SBE said:


> Κσι τότε τι θα κανουν οι πρόσκοποι κι οι οδηγοι;


 
Θα τους επιβλέπουν και θα τους μαθαίνουν να δένουν κόμπους.


----------



## Costas (Aug 7, 2011)

Πολύ σωστή η ιδέα σου, nickel. Ο ρυπαίνων και καθαρεί.


----------



## crystal (Aug 8, 2011)

Αν, λέω αν, αντί να απαγόρευαν το κάπνισμα, δοκίμαζαν να μοιράζουν χάρτινα τασάκια στην είσοδο της πλαζ, φαντάζομαι πως δεν θα ικανοποιούνταν επαρκώς το λαϊκό αίσθημα.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 8, 2011)

Μην κρίνεις από τον εαυτό σου που θα τα χρησιμοποιούσες :) Άσε που όταν η παραλία είναι πήχτρα, το θέμα δεν είναι η γόπα, είναι ο καπνός (κάπου εδώ η crystal λέει _άσε μας ρε #!$%@!$ Παλάβρα επιτέλους_  )


----------



## crystal (Aug 8, 2011)

Μα δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι θα είχε κανείς τασάκι και δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσε. ΟΚ, να δεχτώ ότι σε μη οργανωμένες παραλίες υπάρχουν πολλοί που δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να τις φυλάξουν κάπου (αν και πιστέψτε με, βλέπω ολοένα και περισσότερες παρέες να τις ρίχνουν σε μπουκαλάκια με νερό και να επιδίδονται στο ευγενές σπορ του γόπινγκ πριν φύγουν - μαζεύοντας μαζί και τις γόπες των προηγούμενων). Αλλά να έχεις τασάκι και να τις πετάξεις κάτω; Ποιος το κάνει αυτό;
Όσο για τον καπνό, ειλικρινά, βρε Παλάβρα, πόσο πήχτρα πρέπει να είναι η παραλία για να σε ενοχλήσει ο καπνός του διπλανού; Και πόσο δισεπίλυτο μπορεί να είναι αυτό το θέμα σ' έναν τέτοιο χώρο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2011)

Πάντως, είχα αρχίσει κι εγώ να γράφω ότι είναι υπερβολικοί οι Γάλλοι και ότι θα έπρεπε να μοιράζουμε τασάκια... Ύστερα διάβασα το ρεπορτάζ των Νέων μέχρι τέλους:

Οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια έως σήμερα να διατηρηθούν οι παραλίες καθαρές έπεφτε στο κενό. «Επί χρόνια μοιράζαμε τασάκια ή ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια, ώστε ο κόσμος να μην πετά τις γόπες στην άμμο. Τίποτα δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα», σχολιάζει ο Κολουρά. «Ανακαλύψαμε, όπως συμβαίνει παντού στον κόσμο, ότι τίποτα δεν θα αλλάξει εάν δεν υπάρξει η απειλή του προστίμου» - ανάλογη απαγόρευση επιβλήθηκε πρόσφατα και στη Νέα Υόρκη εξοστρακίζοντας τους φανατικούς καπνιστές από πάρκα, παραλίες και πεζοδρόμους.​


----------



## Palavra (Aug 8, 2011)

Κοίτα: οργανωμένες σε παραλίες όπως αυτές της Αττικής, η απόστασή σου από τον διπλανό σου μπορεί να είναι λιγότερο από μέτρο όταν έχει κόσμο. 
Πάντως, για την ευσυνειδησία των άλλων, εγώ δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη - θέλω να πω, δεν είναι μόνο οι γόπες, εδώ τα κουτάκια από τις μπίρες δε μαζεύουν πολλές φορές.


----------



## Costas (Aug 8, 2011)

Μα, αγαπητοί, η άμμος _είναι_ το τασάκι... Είναι σα να μπήγεις το κερί στο αμμωτό μανουάλι, τόσο ηδονικό. Επίσης: γιατί να πληρώνει ο δήμος τα χάρτινα τασάκια; Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχει κάθε καπνιστής φορητό τασάκι, όπως κάθε μηχανόβιος υποχρεούται να έχει κράνος, όπως είχαν οι Σιγκαπουρέζοι πριν από 15 κιόλας χρόνια (το 'χω ξαναγράψει), και πρόστιμο σ' όποιον πετάει τη γόπα κάτω.

Σε περιπτώσεις συμφόρησης, ναι, μπορεί να σε καπνίζει ο άλλος επί ώρες, κι ας είναι 'έξω'. Μου 'τυχε σε ταβέρνα της Πλάκας. Δίπλα καθόταν μια παρέα (Γιαπωνέζων) που είχαν βγει για να καπνίσουν, και όσην ώρα έτρωγα παραδίπλα, τόσην ώρα ανάσαινα τον καπνό τους, γιατί πραχτικά κάπνιζαν ασταμάτητα, καθώς ήταν τρεις. Μία ο ένας, μία η άλλη· μία ο ένας, μία η άλλη. Και φύσαγε έτσι που ερχόταν όλο σε μένα. Σαν να καίνε ξερόχορτα δίπλα σου, ένα πράμα, μόνο αραιότερο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2011)

Υπάρχουν καπνιστές που είναι ζώα.
Υπάρχουν μη καπνιστές που είναι ζώα.
Το θέμα είναι να εξανθρωπιστούν τα ζώα αυτά.

ΥΓ Ζητώ συγγνώμη απ' τα ζώα για το παρόν σχόλιο.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 8, 2011)

Σωστό! 
Και, επιπλέον κάτι ακόμα: Πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν είναι αγενείς, αλλά κάποια πράγματα τα βλέπουν μόνο όταν μπουν στη θέση του άλλου. Το έχω δει αυτό πολλές φορές. Αν κάποιος κάνει παιδιά και τα δει να σκαλίζουν την άμμο και να ανακαλύπτουν γόπες (μερικές φορές να τις βάζουν και στο στόμα ) δύσκολα θα ξαναφυτέψει τις δικές του...


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2011)

Γι'αυτό φίλοι και φίλες προτιμήστε τις παραλίες με βοτσαλάκι, με πέτρα και γενικά με οτιδηποτε δεν προσφέρεται για την εμφύτευση γοπών.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2011)

Philip Morris sues Australian government over tobacco laws.

Δεν ξέρω αν διαβάσατε ότι η Αυστραλία από το Δεκέμβριο θα υποχρεώνει όλες τις εταιρείες να πωλούν τα τσιγάρα τους σε λαδί μπλιαχ πανομοιότυπες συσκευασίες, με εκφοβιστικές εικόνες τυπωμένες στο πακέτο, στο οποίο η μάρκα των τσιγάρων θα αναγράφεται με πολύ μικρά γράμματα. Ήρθαν λοιπόν οι καπνοβιομηχανίες και άρχισαν τις αγωγές βάσει της νομοθεσίας περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Φοβούνται ότι αν πιάσει στην Αυστραλία (που νομίζω ότι θα πιάσει), θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλες χώρες, και μετά...


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Μπορεί απλώς να αυξηθούν οι πωλήσεις ταμπακιερών. Τέτοια ασχήμια, ούτε φωτογραφία σε φόρουμ δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι. (Ναι, τα λεξικά λένε ότι δεν έχει γενική πληθυντικού η _ταμπακιέρα_. Και όμως, να, έχει...)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2011)

Ωστόσο, παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο η συσκευασία για την αγορά ενός προϊόντος. Μέχρι κι εγώ που δεν καπνίζω, καμιά φορά κοιτάζω τις συσκευασίες ορισμένων μαρκών (κι άλλη γενική πληθυντικού ) και σκέφτομαι «τι ωραίο στιλ που δίνει!» Νομίζω δηλαδή ότι ένα τέτοιο μέτρο θα επηρεάσει κάποιον που σκέφτεται ν' αρχίσει το κάπνισμα, όχι κάποιον που καπνίζει ήδη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω δηλαδή ότι ένα τέτοιο μέτρο θα επηρεάσει κάποιον που σκέφτεται ν' αρχίσει το κάπνισμα


Μακάρι!
(Στο μεταξύ, μπορούμε να αρχίσουμε να σχεδιάζουμε ωραίες ταμπακιέρες. Θα ψάξω μήπως βρω σχέδια ταμπακιερών διαφορετικών μαρκών.)


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2011)

Χτες το βράδυ πήγα στο Booze Cooperativa να δω μια έκθεση ονόματι Σέξαρση και ήτανε τίγκα στο ντουμάνι (όχι η έκθεση, που ήταν σε ειδικό άδειο χώρο, αλλά το μαγαζί). Κρίμα, γιατί ο χώρος είναι ως γνωστόν πολύ ωραίος. Είχε αρκετό κόσμο (όχι η έκθεση, αλλά το μαγαζί). Μετά πήγα στο Black Duck να δω τα κουστούμια που είχε σχεδιάσει ο Μόραλης για τις Έξι Λαϊκές Ζωγραφιές των Χατζιδάκι-Ραλλούς Μάνου. Εκεί στον κυρίως χώρο (μεγάλες πιένες) δεν καπνίζουν, αλλά στο πίσω μπαρ καπνίζουν. Όλα αυτά περιμένοντας να βραδιάσει κι άλλο ώστε να πάω στην εκδήλωση για τον "Π. Κονδύλη και τη μετάφραση" (η συνέχεια στο αρμόδιο νήμα...)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2011)

Το Booze είναι δηλωμένος χώρος καπνιστών, από τον ιδιοκτήτη του, οπότε θεωρώ δεδομένο το ντουμάνι. 

Το πιο αστείο είναι αυτό που συνέβη σε μια ταβέρνα που πήγαμε την Παρασκευή. Μία κυρία από την παρέα μας πήρε τηλέφωνο για να κλείσει τραπέζι και ρώτησε αν στον χώρο τους επιτρέπουν το κάπνισμα. Η απάντηση ήταν "Ξέρετε, δεν χαλάμε το χατίρι στους πελάτες μας, τους αφήνουμε να καπνίζουν". Όταν η κυρία τού είπε, "Μα εμείς δεν είμαστε καπνιστές, δεν θέλουμε να πάμε σε χώρο που καπνίζουν", η απάντηση άλλαξε σε "Όχι, εμείς απαγορεύουμε το κάπνισμα στον χώρο μας". Το αποτέλεσμα; Πήγαμε και φυσικά επέτρεπαν το κάπνισμα, αλλά το μεγαλύτερο θράσος το είχαν αυτοί που ήταν όρθιοι πάνω απ' τα κεφάλια μας, περιμένοντας να φύγουμε για να καθίσουν αυτοί. Κάπνιζαν κι αυτοί αρειμανίως. 

Ενώ είναι γνωστό ότι σχεδόν όλοι οι καπνιστές δέχονται να κάνουν ένα μη καπνιστικό διάλειμμα την ώρα που βρίσκονται σε ένα εστιατόριο, είναι απαράδεκτο να υποθάλπουν οι ιδιοκτήτες των χώρων το ντουμάνι, νομίζοντας ότι αλλιώς θα χάσουν πελατεία. Πότε θα καταλάβουν ότι δεν τη χάνουν την πελατεία όταν είναι καθαρός από ντουμάνι ο χώρος τους;


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Το Booze είναι δηλωμένος χώρος καπνιστών, από τον ιδιοκτήτη του, οπότε θεωρώ δεδομένο το ντουμάνι.


Έχει πολλές σκακιέρες. Έχω παίξει χρόνια σκάκι με σκακιστές απέναντί μου να φυσάνε τον καπνό τους πάνω στη σκακιέρα, τον καιρό που το κάπνισμα δεν απαγορευόταν στις (αθλητικές) σκακιστικές αίθουσες. Οπότε όχι, δεν θα πάρω!



Alexandra said:


> Το αποτέλεσμα; Πήγαμε και φυσικά επέτρεπαν το κάπνισμα. (...) Πότε θα καταλάβουν ότι δεν τη χάνουν την πελατεία όταν είναι καθαρός από ντουμάνι ο χώρος τους;


Ίσως όταν, αντί να πάτε, τους δήλωνε η φίλη σου στο τηλέφωνο ότι "α, τότε δεν θα έρθουμε, γεια σας".


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να το εφαρμόσουμε. Να παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο πριν πάμε σε ένα εστιατόριο και να βεβαιωνόμαστε ότι εφαρμόζουν την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος, και αν δείχνουν πρόθυμοι να κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια, να δηλώνουμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να πάμε.
Αλλά άκου τι μας συνέβη ένα βράδυ σ' ένα εστιατόριο όπου απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα: Ξαφνικά άρχισε να έρχεται μια έντονη μυρωδιά καπνού. Κοιτούσαμε γύρω μας και δεν βλέπαμε κανέναν να καπνίζει. Ποιος κάπνιζε; Η σερβιτόρα που έβγαινε από τον κυρίως χώρο του εστιατορίου στο μικρό χολ που υπήρχε μπροστά.


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2011)

Α, αυτό είναι κλασικό! Στα εστιατόρια που πηγαίνω με τουρίστες, υπάρχει ένα τραπεζάκι ρεζερβέ, κάπου σε μια γωνιά, όπου αναθυμιά το αφημένο τσιγάρο του σερβιτόρου, ώστε όταν έχει λίγο χρόνο να ξαποστάσει (όρθιος), να περνάει να τραβά καμιά τζούρα.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 23, 2011)

Το "περί καπνίσματος" κείμενο του συνεργατικού καφενείου της Ακαδημίας Πλάτωνος (αγνοώντας τα ορθογραφικά λάθη), είναι ό,τι καλύτερο έχω διαβάσει σχετικά με το θέμα, νομίζω. Και η επιλογή να μην επιτρέπεται το κάπνισμα, έχω διαπιστώσει ότι γίνεται σεβαστή από όλους όσους συχνάζουν εκεί.
Προσοχή, ακολουθεί διαφήμιση! 
Το προαναφερθέν καφενείο είναι ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον εγχείρημα, όπου γίνονται και διάφορες εκδηλώσεις, εργαστήρια κ.λπ. 
Χτες π.χ. πήγα και παρακολούθησα το μάθημα πολυφωνικού ηπειρώτικου τραγουδιού με την Αρετή Μίγγου και ενθουσιάστηκα.
Ποτά, ροφήματα και μεζέδες έχουν πολύ προσιτή τιμή (δείτε τον κατάλογο), και αν πάτε Κυριακή μεσημέρι (κι έχει καλό καιρό) να κάνετε οπωσδήποτε μια βόλτα στο υπέροχο πάρκο της Ακαδημίας Πλάτωνος! :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 23, 2011)

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. Δεν διάβασα ακόμα το μανιφέστο, αλλά αφού το δια ταύτα είναι όχι στο κάπνισμα εντός, μου αρκεί προς το παρόν. 
Το πάρκο είναι ωραίο, αν και δεν θα μου έκανε έκπληξη αν μου έλεγαν πως είναι στέκι αυτοδιατρυπούμενων. Πλάι (και πολύ κοντά στο καφενείο, απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα από το χάρτη) έχει μια μεγάλη υπαίθρια αποθήκη αρχαιοτήτων, οι οποίες περιμένουν...εδώ και δεκαετίες...την ανάδειξή τους....ποιος ξέρει πότε....


----------



## Elsa (Nov 23, 2011)

Το ήξερα πως θα τσιμπήσεις, για σένα το έγραψα 
Δεν έχω πάει βράδυ στο πάρκο, δεν ξέρω. Σίγουρα κοιμούνται το καλοκαίρι κάποιοι άστεγοι και μετανάστες, έχω δει τα στρωσίδια τους...
Έχει μέσα ένα στέγαστρο της συμφοράς με κάτι αρχαία που αραχνιάζουν κλειδωμένα, αυτό λες; Κάποια φορά είχα πετύχει εκεί δίπλα κάτι πυροβολημένους με χλαμύδες να κάνουν τελετή στους 12 θεούς...


----------



## Costas (Nov 23, 2011)

Ναι, αυτό λέω. Όχι όμως μέσα στο πάρκο, αλλά απέξω, στο δρόμο.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2011)

Costas said:


> Αντί να νομιμοποιήσουν τα ναρκωτικά, τα μαλακά τουλάχιστον, πάνε να απαγορέψουν και όσα μαλακά είναι τώρα νόμιμα.


Και επιστημονική τεκμηρίωση για το ότι όσοι δεν θέλουν τη νομιμοποίηση της κάνναβης είναι δυσκοίλιοι: 
Efficacy of a Chinese Herbal Proprietary Medicine (*Hemp Seed Pill*) for Functional Constipation


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 11, 2011)

Costas said:


> Α, αυτό είναι κλασικό! Στα εστιατόρια που πηγαίνω με τουρίστες, υπάρχει ένα τραπεζάκι ρεζερβέ, κάπου σε μια γωνιά, όπου αναθυμιά το αφημένο τσιγάρο του σερβιτόρου, ώστε όταν έχει λίγο χρόνο να ξαποστάσει (όρθιος), να περνάει να τραβά καμιά τζούρα.



...όποιος καπνιστής έχει κρατήσει δίσκο, μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει πως α) αυτή η μία τζούρα το δίωρο (αν έχεις τύχη) σε κρατάει από το να μη χειροδικήσεις σε ενοχλητικούς πελάτες ή αφεντικά και β) αφού περάσει ένας μήνας και συνειδητοποιήσεις πως το 1/3 του μεροκάματου πηγαίνει σε τσιγάρα που καπνίζονται μόνα τους, το γυρίζεις στο στριφτό. Αλλιώς σταματάς ή το σερβιτοριλίκι ή το κάπνισμα.

Επίσης, μια που αναφέρθηκε το Booze: Έχω σταματήσει εδώ και χρόνια να πηγαίνω, παρότι ήταν από τα ελάχιστα μέρη που έπαιζε πολύ καλές (για μένα) μουσικές. Τόσο ντουμάνι δεν αντέχεται και το λέω ως καπνίστρια. Την τελευταία φορά που πήγα μπήκα μέσα, έπαθα αναπνευστική κρίση, έκανα μεταβολή και πήγα αλλού. Ίσως να είναι καλύτερα νωρίς, πριν πλακώσει ο πολύς κόσμος αλλιώς η ατμόσφαιρα δεν αντέχεται με τίποτα.

Πρόσφατα πήγα εδώ στη Γερμανία σε μια συναυλία. Δεν κάπνιζε κανείς εκτός από έναν έξυπνο που καθόταν δίπλα στο μπαρ. Του κάνει νόημα η μπαργούμαν να το σβήσει, τη γράφει εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι και ανάβει δεύτερο. Ένα λεπτό αργότερα έρχονται δυο σεκιουριτάδες και τον βγάζουν έξω με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες (με τη γνωστή ευγένεια που χαρακτηρίζει τους σεκιουριτάδες).


----------



## crystal (Dec 11, 2011)

Porkcastle said:


> ...όποιος καπνιστής έχει κρατήσει δίσκο, μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει πως α) αυτή η μία τζούρα το δίωρο (αν έχεις τύχη) σε κρατάει από το να μη χειροδικήσεις σε ενοχλητικούς πελάτες ή αφεντικά και β) αφού περάσει ένας μήνας και συνειδητοποιήσεις πως το 1/3 του μεροκάματου πηγαίνει σε τσιγάρα που καπνίζονται μόνα τους, το γυρίζεις στο στριφτό. Αλλιώς σταματάς ή το σερβιτοριλίκι ή το κάπνισμα.



Επιβεβαιώνω.



Porkcastle said:


> Επίσης, μια που αναφέρθηκε το Booze: Έχω σταματήσει εδώ και χρόνια να πηγαίνω, παρότι ήταν από τα ελάχιστα μέρη που έπαιζε πολύ καλές (για μένα) μουσικές. Τόσο ντουμάνι δεν αντέχεται και το λέω ως καπνίστρια. Την τελευταία φορά που πήγα μπήκα μέσα, έπαθα αναπνευστική κρίση, έκανα μεταβολή και πήγα αλλού. Ίσως να είναι καλύτερα νωρίς, πριν πλακώσει ο πολύς κόσμος αλλιώς η ατμόσφαιρα δεν αντέχεται με τίποτα.



Επιβεβαιώνω ξανά. Κι αυτό που με διαολίζει περισσότερο είναι ότι έφτιαξαν και κόμμα, τρομάρα τους, και το παίζουν επαναστάτες. Σκάσε πρώτα μερικά χιλιάρικα για να βάλεις έναν σωστό εξαερισμό και μετά ξεκίνα την αμπελοφιλοσοφία.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2011)

Porkcastle said:


> Πρόσφατα πήγα εδώ στη Γερμανία σε μια συναυλία. Δεν κάπνιζε κανείς εκτός από έναν έξυπνο που καθόταν δίπλα στο μπαρ. Του κάνει νόημα η μπαργούμαν να το σβήσει, τη γράφει εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι και ανάβει δεύτερο. Ένα λεπτό αργότερα έρχονται δυο σεκιουριτάδες και τον βγάζουν έξω με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες (με τη γνωστή ευγένεια που χαρακτηρίζει τους σεκιουριτάδες).


Το θέμα είναι ότι θα μπορούσε και στην Ελλάδα να είχε εφαρμοστεί η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος, επειδή τουλάχιστον οι κάτοικοι των μεγάλων πόλεων το έχουν ήδη αποδεχτεί σαν φυσική εξέλιξη. Αυτοί που δεν το δέχτηκαν είναι οι καταστηματάρχες, με τις γνωστές ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες της μείωσης της πελατείας. Η πελατεία μειώνεται επειδή ο κόσμος βαρέθηκε να πληρώνει 5 ευρώ για έναν καφέ, όχι επειδή ο πελάτης ξέρει ότι θα περάσει μισή ώρα χωρίς να ανάψει τσιγάρο -- όπως κάνει άλλωστε όταν ταξιδεύει στο εξωτερικό ή όταν βρίσκεται μέσα σε ΜΜΜ. Βαριέμαι να ψάξω τώρα ολόκληρο το νήμα, αλλά σας έχω ήδη πει για φίλο μου που έχει ένα από τα πιο γνωστά καφέ της Βαλαωρίτου. Παρότι καπνιστής ο ίδιος, απαγόρευσε το κάπνισμα στο μαγαζί του από την πρώτη μέρα που βγήκε ο νόμος. Κανένα πρόβλημα δεν δημιούργησαν οι πελάτες, και δεν μειώθηκε η πελατεία του ούτε στο ελάχιστο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2011)

Πριν από λίγες ημέρες, στην τράπεζα. Στην αναμονή. Ξαφνικά, ο τύπος (το ξέρω ότι θα ακουστεί πολύ κλισέ, αλλά ναι, ήταν ο κλασικός τύπος Ελληνάρα, καλόβολη φάτσα, μισάνοιχτο πουκάμισο στο δασύτριχο στέρνο, γκατζετιά κινητό στην κωλότσεπη κλπ κλπ ) που στέκεται λίγα μέτρα πιο μπροστά φέρνει στο στόμα του κάτι σαν χοντρό στιλό και λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα, βγάζει από το στόμα του μια τούφα καπνού. Πρέπει να έχουν περάσει δεκαετίες από τότε που είχα δει για τελευταία φορά να καπνίζουν μέσα σε τράπεζα. Τον κοιτάζω άναυδος μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι αυτή ήταν η πρώτη γνωριμία μου με το ...ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο.

Για το ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο, το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι πρόσφατα ο ΕΟΦ απαγόρευσε την πώληση της νικοτίνης με το οποίο τροφοδοτείται (αν τα λέω σωστά) επειδή, προφανώς, η σκέτη νικοτίνη είναι σκέτο δηλητήριο. Δεν ξέρω τι περιεχόμενο είχε η γκρίζα τούφα που εξέπνεε ο συμπολίτης· ήταν άοσμη.

Τι ισχύει όμως γι' αυτό το καινούργιο φρούτο; Κι εδώ, και διεθνώς;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 15, 2011)

Επιτρέπεται παντού. Δεν περιέχει τίποτα το επικίνδυνο. Όσοι καπνιστές ξέρω να το έχουν δοκιμάσει, έχουν ανάμεικτα συναισθήματα. Από την μια δίνει λίγο την αίσθηση, από την άλλη είναι υποκατάστατο, όχι ιδιαίτερα πετυχημένο. Δεν κάνει ζημιά ούτε στον καπνιστή ούτε στους γύρω του. Η αδερφή μου κάπνιζε ένα διάστημα ηλεκτρονικό, στα μέρη που απαγορευόταν το κάπνισμα -όσο απαγορευόταν.


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2011)

Ναι, τώρα αντί για το «Έχεις καναναπτήρα;», θ' ακούσουμε το «Έχεις καμιά μπαταρία για το τσιγάρο; Ξέχασα τον φορτιστή!» :blink:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2012)

Περνώντας σήμερα έξω από τα καφέ της πλατείας Κολωνακίου, είδα σε ένα από αυτά την εξής επιγραφή στο τζάμι: 
ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΝΙΣΜΑ - ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟΣ ΧΩΡΟΣ. 
Ποιος ανοιχτός χώρος; Μήπως από εκείνα τα καφέ με τα τραπεζάκια έξω, που ζεσταίνονται με τις ωραίες σομπίτσες; Όχι, βέβαια. Ένας θεόκλειστος χώρος, με κλειστές τζαμαρίες απ' όλες τις πλευρές. Προφανώς, βάζοντας αυτή την επιγραφή ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν θέλει για πελάτες του άτομα που ενοχλούνται από το ντουμάνι. Εννοείται ότι σ' αυτά συμπεριλαμβάνονται και πολλοί καπνιστές που ξέρω. Και μάλλον περνάει όλους τους περαστικούς για brain dead, ονομάζοντας "ανοιχτό χώρο" έναν χώρο που θα είναι ανοιχτός μόνο όταν ανοίξουν οι τζαμαρίες, το καλοκαίρι.


----------



## Costas (Aug 17, 2012)

Η Αυστραλία πολεμά το κάπνισμα
Από 1ης Δεκεμβρίου οι συσκευασίες των τσιγάρων θα έχουν σε πρώτο πλάνο τις ασθένειες (Τα Νέα)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2012)

Σε μια κριτική για εστιατόριο, στην ιστοσελίδα ask4food.gr, διάβασα το παρακάτω, και δεν ήξερα αν πρέπει να γελάσω ή να κλάψω για τα χάλια μας:Ο χώρος είναι συμπαθητικός μέσα,* έχει και μια γωνία για μη καπνίζοντες.*
​
Τι άλλο θέλουμε εμείς οι μη καπνίζοντες! Πρέπει να σπεύσουμε στο εστιατόριο, μας έχουν φυλάξει και μια γωνίτσα... :woot:




​


----------



## Costas (Sep 21, 2012)

Άλλη μια νικηφόρα "επανάσταση" (εκείνη των κέντρων υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος ενάντια στην απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος) στη χώρα του ατέρμονος κατηφόρου...


----------



## danae (Sep 21, 2012)

Τι έγινε, Κώστα;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2012)

Ο Κώστας σχολιάζει αυτό που παρέθεσα εγώ πιο πάνω, ότι κάποιο εστιατόριο "έχει και μια γωνιά για μη καπνίζοντες".


----------



## danae (Sep 21, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, Αλεξάνδρα! Αλλού πήγε ο νους μου και τρόμαξα!


----------



## Costas (Oct 18, 2012)

Από τη Lifo:

*Επεισόδιο για το τσιγάρο στη Βουλή*

*«Θα εφαρμόζω όποιο νόμο θέλω, όπως θέλω και όποτε γουστάρω»*

Επεισόδιο με αφορμή καπνίζοντες βουλευτές-παρότι το κάπνισμα έχει από καιρό απαγορευτεί-προκλήθηκε στο κοινοβούλιο. Το επεισόδιο ξεκίνησε όταν ο βουλευτής της Ν.Δ. Ανδρέας Ψυχάρης έκανε παρατήρηση στη βουλευτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Όλγα Γεροβασίλη, που άναψε τσιγάρο έξω από την αίθουσα της βουλής. Όπως τουλάχιστον περιγράφεται το επεισόδιο στο iefimerida, εκείνη σε έξαλλη κατάσταση, του απάντησε «θα εφαρμόζω όποιο νόμο θέλω, όπως θέλω και όποτε γουστάρω». Σε υποστήριξη της βουλευτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ προσέτρεξαν τότε και οι βουλευτές των Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων Χρυσούλα Γιαταγάνα (η οποία μάλιστα είναι τέως εισαγγελέας) και Μαρίνα Χρυσοβελόνη που επίσης είχαν ανάψει τσιγάρο. Συνεργάτης μάλιστα του Τέρενς Κουίκ φέρεται να είπε στον Ψυχάρη: «Εσείς κάψατε την Ελλάδα, εμείς θα καπνίζουμε», προκαλώντας την ακόμη μεγαλύτερη έκρηξη του βουλευτή.

Δεν είναι πάντως η πρώτη φορά που προκαλείται επεισόδιο στη βουλή από καπνιστές βουλευτές οι οποίοι παραβιάζουν τον κανονισμό και τους νόμους, καπνίζοντας στη βουλή.

Αν το ρεπορτάζ είναι ακριβές, όπως βλέπουμε η επαναστατικότητα στο θέμα του "τρομονόμου" εναντίον του καπνίσματος δεν περιορίζεται στο Συνασπισμό Ριζοσπαστικής Αριστεράς - Ενιαίο Κοινωνικό Μέτωπο αλλά αγκαλιάζει και τους Ανεξάρτητους Έλληνες. Ορίστε οι "ευρύτατες συναινέσεις". Από κοντά και η τέως εισαγγελέας (dura lex sed lex?), και φυσικά ο πάλαι ποτέ εθναγάπητος και γλοιώδης τηλεπαρουσιαστής και ραδιομπουρδολόγος.

Μπράβο στον Ψυχάρη, πάντως, γι' αυτή του την ενέργεια. Δυστυχώς, δεν φαντάζομαι να της έριξε και δυο φάσκελα: δεν θα απέφευγε τις (άστοχες) συγκρίσεις με τον φασίστα εκείνον...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2012)

Το (ποιος ξέρει αν και πόσο είναι ακριβές,και το LiFO κρατάει τις επιφυλάξεις του) δημοσίευμα αναφέρεται, πάντως, σε συνεργάτη του Κουίκ.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2012)

Ναι, κι εμένα το όνομα της Γιαταγάνα μού έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση σ' αυτή την είδηση.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 18, 2012)

Νόμος είναι το δίκιο του καπνιστή (ειδικά αν είναι και βουλευτής).
Μια χαρά πάμε.


----------



## Costas (Oct 18, 2012)

Ναι, σόρι για τον Κουίκ, δικό μου το λάθος.

Πάντως στην iefimerida δεν βρίσκω σχετικό άρθρο.


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2012)

Φυσικά σε μια σοβαρή χώρα η δήλωση αυτή της βουλεύτριας, αν επιβεβαιωνόταν, θα ήταν αφορμή για παραίτηση ή απόλυση, καθώς η νομοθέτρια θα είχε δείξει πώς αντιμετωπίζει τους νόμους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2012)

Costas said:


> Πάντως στην iefimerida δεν βρίσκω σχετικό άρθρο.


Εδώ είναι. Προσοχή: Μία συνεργάτης...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προσοχή: Μία συνεργάτης...


Ναι, και είναι κάπως λυπηρό το φαινόμενο, επειδή όλο και πιο συχνά έρχονται πληροφορίες ότι τέτοια συμπεριφορά προέρχεται από γυναίκες. Έχω φίλη καπνίστρια που είναι σε όλα της δίκαιη, ευγενική και δημοκρατική -- αλλά στο θέμα του καπνίσματος γίνεται παράλογη και αγενής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

Εγώ αναφερόμουν στα μουστάκια της συνεργάτη, πάντως... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

Costas said:


> *Επεισόδιο για το τσιγάρο στη Βουλή*
> 
> *«Θα εφαρμόζω όποιο νόμο θέλω, όπως θέλω και όποτε γουστάρω»*



Audiatur et altera pars, με πλέρια άσκηση της υψηλής τέχνης του συμψηφισμού: Μνημόνιο εσείς, τσιγαράκι εμείς!


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2012)

Επειδή το στρημ δε δουλεύει, μπορείς με δυο λόγια να επιβεβαιώσεις ότι υπερασπίστηκε την άποψή της και άρα επιβεβαίωσε το ρεπορτάζ; αυτό λες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

Ναι, και άλλαξα σύνδεσμο. Πρέπει να λειτουργεί τώρα.


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2012)

Ναι, τώρα δουλεύει, θενκς.

Όμως η βουλευτής Άρτας Όλγα Γεροβασίλη-Πετροβασίλη δε μας τα λέει καλά ακόμα και στη δική της εκδοχή του περιστατικού: στην αρχή γράφει ότι "Ο κ. Ψυχάρης περνώντας έξω από τον συγκεκριμένο χώρο, είδε από την ανοιχτή πόρτα τέσσερις από τους πέντε, καθώς η Μαρίνα Χρυσοβελώνη δεν κάπνιζε και ούτε καπνίζει, να συζητούν καπνίζοντας", και παρακάτω, όταν μετά τη γελοία και ιταμή απάντηση της συνεργάτιδας του Κουίκ περί μνημονίου άναψαν τα αίματα, γράφει ότι "Κατά τη διάρκεια των λεκτικών διαξιφισμών, η βουλευτής Άρτας είπε: "Δεν είσαι εσύ αυτός που θα μου πει εάν θα εφαρμόσω το νόμο, πού και πότε. Το γνωρίζω και το κάνω από μόνη μου."" Πώς το κάνεις από μόνη σου, μωρή, αφού μόλις παραπάνω έγραψες "είδε από την ανοιχτή πόρτα τέσσερις από τους πέντε να συζητούν καπνίζοντας", και εσύ ήσουν μία από τους τέσσερις; Ουστ βρε!

Η δε καταληκτική ατάκα των βουλευτών (μαζί και του ΝΔάτη) "Αυτές τις εποχές που η χώρα κλυδωνίζεται και ο λαός μας υποφέρει, τέτοια επεισόδια δεν είναι λογικό να αποτελούν είδηση" είναι όλα τα λεφτά και δείχνει γιατί δεν πρόκειται ν' αλλάξει τίποτα σ' αυτό τον τόπο ποτέ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2012)

Εγώ γενικά με τους χαρακτηρισμούς που έχω διαβάσει να έχουν πει κατά καιρούς οι βουλευτές μας (τσόκαρο, καλτσοδέτα, κάνω ό,τι γουστάρω κλπ) αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτοί που έχουν υποτίθεται μια ανώτερη θέση, και ανώτερη υπευθυνότητα είναι έτσι, πως είναι αυτοί που τους ψήφισαν και αν οι ψηφοφόροι ξέρουν ποιούς ψηφίζουν, τελικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2012)

Costas said:


> ...και δείχνει γιατί δεν πρόκειται ν' αλλάξει τίποτα σ' αυτό τον τόπο ποτέ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2012)

Αυτό μεταξύ άλλων και με αφορμή την ακόλουθη φρέσκια- φρέσκια είδηση  (όπου αμετανόητος αγενής κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος αναγκάζεται σε παραίτηση αφού επί ένα μήνα άκουσε τα εξ αμάξης για την αναίδειά του και την απροθυμία του να παραιτηθεί).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

Καλά, τι σόι δημοκρατία είναι αυτή που δεν μπορεί να τραβάμε και δυο τρεις Χριστοπαναγίες;


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλά, τι σόι δημοκρατία είναι αυτή που δεν μπορεί να τραβάμε και δυο τρεις Χριστοπαναγίες;


Έλα ντε!


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2012)

Κι επειδή έχουμε δημοκρατία, απευθύνω στον Δόχτορα μερικά γαλλικά, έτσι, γιατί μου ήρθε τώρα.
:curse::curse::curse::curse::devil::wub::wub::angel::inno:

(εννοείται ότι τα τελευταία είναι περί γενετησίας πράξεως και περί των θείων, μην τα μπερδέψετε)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

Χμμμ


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 19, 2012)

Costas said:


> Ναι, τώρα δουλεύει, θενκς.
> 
> Όμως η βουλευτής Άρτας Όλγα Γεροβασίλη-Πετροβασίλη δε μας τα λέει καλά ακόμα και στη δική της εκδοχή του περιστατικού: στην αρχή γράφει ότι "Ο κ. Ψυχάρης περνώντας έξω από τον συγκεκριμένο χώρο, είδε από την ανοιχτή πόρτα τέσσερις από τους πέντε, καθώς η Μαρίνα Χρυσοβελώνη δεν κάπνιζε και ούτε καπνίζει, να συζητούν καπνίζοντας", και παρακάτω, όταν μετά τη γελοία και ιταμή απάντηση της συνεργάτιδας του Κουίκ περί μνημονίου άναψαν τα αίματα, γράφει ότι "Κατά τη διάρκεια των λεκτικών διαξιφισμών, η βουλευτής Άρτας είπε: "Δεν είσαι εσύ αυτός που θα μου πει εάν θα εφαρμόσω το νόμο, πού και πότε. Το γνωρίζω και το κάνω από μόνη μου."" Πώς το κάνεις από μόνη σου, μωρή, αφού μόλις παραπάνω έγραψες "είδε από την ανοιχτή πόρτα τέσσερις από τους πέντε να συζητούν καπνίζοντας", και εσύ ήσουν μία από τους τέσσερις; Ουστ βρε!
> 
> Η δε καταληκτική ατάκα των βουλευτών (μαζί και του ΝΔάτη) "Αυτές τις εποχές που η χώρα κλυδωνίζεται και ο λαός μας υποφέρει, τέτοια επεισόδια δεν είναι λογικό να αποτελούν είδηση" είναι όλα τα λεφτά και δείχνει γιατί δεν πρόκειται ν' αλλάξει τίποτα σ' αυτό τον τόπο ποτέ.



Αντίστοιχα περιστατικά είχαν αναφερθεί για την βουλή και όταν πρωτοξεκίνησε η συνολική απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος σε κλειστούς χώρους. Είχαν υπάρξει και τότε κάποια ρεπορτάζ όπου φαινόταν ότι οπουδήποτε μες στην βουλή, ακόμα και στο εστιατόριο, το κάπνισμα ήταν ο κανόνας, όχι η εξαίρεση, μάλιστα είχαν αναφερθεί και αστειάκια μεταξύ βουλευτών σε στυλ να λέει ο ένας στον άλλο, κάνε μου μήνυση. 

όντως, δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει τίποτα, όχι σύντομα τουλάχιστον κι όχι εύκολα.


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> όντως, δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει τίποτα, όχι σύντομα τουλάχιστον κι όχι εύκολα.


Τώρα, αν ήταν άλλοι καιροί, θα αστειευόμουν ότι ο Χίτλερ ήταν αντικαπνιστής, αλλά τώρα ούτε να αστειευτούμε δεν μας παίρνει, λόγω περιόδου..... Γι' αυτό σου λέω, καλός είν' κι ο Ψυχάρης....


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 19, 2012)

Προσωπική εκτίμηση είναι ότι ακόμα κι αποφασίζαμε ειλικρινά να αλλάξουμε, αυτό, η αποβολή σάπιων νοοτροπιών δηλαδή, δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει νωρίτερα από δυο γενιές. Μια γενιά να ξεκινήσει την αλλαγή, κι άλλη μία για να περάσει στην επόμενη κι εξής. Τρίχες όμως, θα τρωγόμασταν στην πορεία.


----------



## POOPOO (Oct 23, 2012)

τωρα που θα εχουμε φορο για το καπνισμα θα δουμε τι θα γινειιι
http://www.mynews.gr/3/1922102/σχεδ...στές-για-να-καλύψουν-τη-μείωση-του-φπα-βίντεο


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2012)

*ΣτΕ: Θεμιτή η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος σε δημόσιους χώρους*
«Θεμιτός περιορισμός της ελευθερίας»
(Τα Νέα, εδώ)


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2012)

Καλά, στο σκεπτικό δεν ανέφεραν τη βλάβη της υγείας ή και την αναπνευστική και οσφρητική μόνο ενόχληση των μη καπνιστών, αλλά ανέφεραν την επιβάρυνση του συστήματος κοινωνικής ασφάλισης;! (που οι τοξικοεξαρτημένοι το πληρώνουν αδρά μέσα από τους βαριούς φόρους κατανάλωσης; )


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 4, 2012)

*Κάθε φουμάρισμα και ευρώ* (Ιαπωνία)

...
Αν και οι πέντε καθηγητές κάπνισαν έξω από τον χώρο του σχολείου προκειμένου να μην παραβιάσουν τον κανονισμό, η εκπαιδευτική αρχή έκρινε ότι απέτυχαν στο καθήκον τους καθώς προτίμησαν να καπνίσουν αντί να αφοσιωθούν στην εκπαίδευση των νέων.

...


----------



## Earion (Nov 5, 2012)

Απέτυχαν στο καθήκον τους = Failed their duty. Προτιμώ: Υστέρησαν, αποδείχθηκαν ανεπαρκείς, φάνηκαν λίγοι, λησμόνησαν ή παρέλειψαν το καθήκον τους.


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2012)

Άλλη μια ψευτοειδησεογραφική πορδή. Δηλ. η "εκπαιδευτική αρχή" τούς επέβαλε 5000 ευρώ, σαν να ήταν δικαστήριο, και μάλιστα για μη παράνομη πράξη;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 5, 2012)

Από κριτική εστιατορίου στο ask4food.gr:

Ο χώρος σχετικά μικρός και με αρκετό κόσμο, αλλά ευχάριστος. Δεν ξέρω πώς θα είναι το χειμώνα όταν αναγκαστικά το μαγαζί θα συρρικνωθεί και θα κλείσουν οι τζαμαρίες, και αν θα επιτρέπεται το κάπνισμα μέσα.

​
Μάλιστα. Έχει εμπεδωθεί στη συνείδηση του Νεοέλληνα ότι το "αν θα επιτρέπεται το κάπνισμα μέσα" είναι κάτι που επαφίεται στα κέφια του μαγαζάτορα. Και γιατί όχι; Έτσι γίνεται με την τήρηση όλων των νόμων στην Ελλάδα. :scared:

Διαφορετικό θέμα μεν, αλλά κοιτάξτε τι βγάζει το γκουγκλ όταν του ζητήσετε να ψάξει στις κριτικές για το αν το εστιατόριο έδωσε απόδειξη. Αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα είναι γιατί οι πελάτες φτάνουν στο σημείο να καταγγέλλουν αυτή την πρακτική, αλλά "ντρέπονται" να ζητήσουν την απόδειξη επί τόπου.


​


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2012)

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, πολλοί σχολιάζουν το ότι τους την έδωσαν μόνο αφού τη ζήτησαν, και κάποιοι άλλοι ότι τους έδωσαν το δελτίο παραγγελίας, και κάποιοι άλλοι ακόμα ότι δεν ανέφερε αναλυτικά τις χρεώσεις. Τώρα, όσο γι' αυτούς που δεν ζητάνε και μετά παραπονιούνται, ένα μέρος τους είναι άνθρωποι που δεν αγαπούν τις εντάσεις, εξωτερικές αλλά και εσωτερικές (δηλ. να συγχυστούν και να χαλάσουν το mood τους). Γιατί, κακά τα ψέματα, αν σκεφτείς για πόσα αυτονόητα πράματα (παρκάρισμα στα πεζοδρόμια, λακούβες, κατάληψη των πεζοδρομίων από εμπορεύματα και πωλητές, κουράδες σκύλων) θα 'πρεπε να αγωνιστείς με το που βγαίνεις από το σπίτι σου, καταλαβαίνεις ότι θα 'πρεπε να 'σαι σ' έναν διαρκή αγώνα, με αποτέλεσμα να χαλάσεις την ψυχική σου ηρεμία. Αναγκάζεσαι λοιπόν και αναπτύσσεις τη δική σου, προσωπική τεχνική για να επιβιώσεις ψυχικά, και αντιδράς επιλεκτικά, ανάλογα με τις ιεραρχήσεις σου αλλά και τελείως θυμικά, ανάλογα με το πότε το καπάκι θα τιναχτεί στον αέρα από τον πολύ ατμό που 'χεις μαζέψει μέσα σου για χρόνια, δεκαετίες...


----------



## Elsa (Nov 5, 2012)

+1, βρε Κώστα...


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2012)

Το θέατρο του παραλόγου στην Pizzeria (Protagon)
(Τόπος: η Ρόδος)
Μ’ αυτά και μ’ αυτά, έγινε η πίτσα δηλητήριο μέσα μου. Βασανίστηκα από το δίλημμα, να τους μιλήσω ή όχι. Τελικά δεν τους μίλησα, και έτσι έμεινα ξάγρυπνος, από το Σάββατο μέχρι σήμερα. Γιατί δεν τους μίλησα; Κουράστηκα. Να αισθάνομαι μόνος μου, να γίνομαι δυσάρεστος, γκρινιάρης, καβγατζής, ξενέρωτος, γραφικός, φασίστας, κ.λπ.

Επίλογος: Την Κυριακή μετά το Σάββατο της ιστορίας μας, έλαβε χώρα ο «Δρόμος για την Ζωή» από την ομάδα «Η Ρόδος για την Ζωή / Rhodes for Life”, μία άριστα διοργανωμένη εκδήλωση, με εντυπωσιακή, μαζικότατη συμμετοχή δρομέων και βαδιστών, που διαδήλωσαν εναντίον του καρκίνου. Θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό, κάποιοι, ή και όλοι, από την παρέα του διπλανού μας τραπεζιού στην pizzeria, να συμμετείχαν στην παραπάνω εκδήλωση και να διαδήλωσαν σθεναρά ενάντια στον καρκίνο! Ionesco, ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2012)

Από κριτική στο Ask4food για το καινούργιο πανάκριβο εστιατόριο Buenos Aires που βρίσκεται εντός του ξενοδοχείου Vardis στην Κηφισιά:

Χτες βράδυ πήγαμε μια παρέα 3 ατόμων μεταξύ των οποίων μία έγκυος (9 μηνών). Ο χώρος με βαριά διακόσμηση και μικρές αλλαγές από το Vardis προσπαθεί να μοιάσει σε αργεντίνικο εστιατόριο. *Παρότι ο χώρος κλειστός και εντός ξενοδοχείου 5*, κάποιοι καπνίζουν, και όταν ρωτάμε γιατί, μας απαντούν ότι ο κόσμος παραπονιέται και δεν μπορούν να το απαγορεύσουν. Νεοέλληνες δίπλα μας καπνίζουν 2 πούρα αγνοώντας επιδεικτικά την εγκυμονούσα της παρέας.*

Δικές μου σκέψεις:
1) Όταν έχεις τέτοιο διευθυντή εστιατορίου στο ξενοδοχείο σου, τι θέλεις κι επενδύεις λεφτά φτιάχνοντας πολυτελές εστιατόριο; Στην εποχή του Ίντερνετ και της ενημέρωσης χιλιάδων ατόμων μέσω ενός ποστ, σου διώχνει ακαριαία το 60-80% των εν δυνάμει πελατών.
2) Όλα τα άλλα ξενοδοχεία 5 αστέρων εφαρμόζουν αυστηρά τον νόμο της απαγόρευσης του καπνίσματος, και ειδικά μέσα στα εστιατόριά τους. Γιατί πίστεψαν στο ξενοδοχείο Vardis ότι αυτοί θα προσελκύσουν περισσότερη πελατεία παρανομώντας;
3) Ποιος είναι ο "κόσμος που παραπονιέται" επειδή εφαρμόζεται ο νόμος; Μιλάμε για τον νόμο που εφαρμόζεται σε όλες τις ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, τις οποίες σίγουρα επισκέπτονται συχνά οι νεόπλουτοι και μη που έχουν την ικανότητα να πληρώνουν 70 ευρώ το άτομο στο εστιατόριο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2012)

Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, ο «κόσμος» είναι συνήθως ο τύπος με τα πούρα, που πηγαίνει τακτικά και χαρτζιλικώνει αριστερά-δεξιά. *Εσύ* νομίζεις ότι εννοεί κόσμος=άνθρωποι, αλλά αυτός το εννοεί με την αρχαία έννοια...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2012)

Περί του επιχειρήματος «το κόβω όποτε θέλω»: Κατασκευάζουμε εν γνώσει μας τσιγάρα με τόση νικοτίνη, ώστε να προκαλέσει εξάρτηση.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 2, 2012)

Μια οπτική φρίκη από 'δώ κι εμπρός τα πακέτα των τσιγάρων στην Αυστραλία


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 2, 2012)

Ως γνωστόν, είμαι αντικαπνίστρια μέχρι το κόκαλο, αλλά, όπως έχω ξαναπεί, εδώ βλέπω μια ωραία επιχειρηματική ευκαιρία: Κάποιος βγάζει χρωματιστές θηκούλες σε διάφορα μεγέθη, που μπορούν να αγοράζουν οι καπνιστές για να βάζουν μέσα το πακέτο τους. Εκεί που πουλάνε τα τσιγάρα, θα έχουν και τις θήκες.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 2, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ως γνωστόν, είμαι αντικαπνίστρια μέχρι το κόκαλο, αλλά, όπως έχω ξαναπεί, εδώ βλέπω μια ωραία επιχειρηματική ευκαιρία: Κάποιος βγάζει χρωματιστές θηκούλες σε διάφορα μεγέθη, που μπορούν να αγοράζουν οι καπνιστές για να βάζουν μέσα το πακέτο τους. Εκεί που πουλάνε τα τσιγάρα, θα έχουν και τις θήκες.


Με μια σημαντική διαφορά. Εκεί εφαρμόζουν _και_ τους υπόλοιπους απαγορευτικούς νόμους. (Και ποτέ μην υποτιμάμε τη δύναμη του υποσυνείδητου επηρεασμού: μέχρι να πάρει το καινούργιο γεμάτο πακετάκι του και να το βάλει στην χαρούμενη ταμπακιέρα, θα έχει δει αυτή τη φρίκη).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2012)

Οι ταμπακιέρες είχαν γίνει της μοδός και όταν άρχισαν να μπαίνουν στα πακέτα οι γνωστές προειδοποιήσεις. Νομίζω όμως ότι αυτό το αυστραλέζικο μέτρο στερεί από τις καπνοβιομηχανίες σχεδόν όλο το οπλοστάσιο της διαφήμισης, καθώς καθιστά ανίσχυρο το περιτίυλιγμα του προϊόντος: τα πακέτα θα έχουν το ίδιο χρώμα και τις ίδιες εικόνες από πάσχοντα όργανα. Το μόνο που θα τα διαφοροποιεί είναι η μικρογράμματη αναγραφή της επωνυμίας. Με βάση και το μέγεθος του come back που είχαν κάνει τα Camel με τη γνωστή καμήλα, νομίζω πως το πλήγμα είναι μεγάλο. Οι καπνοβιομηχανίες προσπάθησαν (αλλά απέτυχαν) να ανατρέψουν την απόφαση των μονοχρωματικών συσκευασιών - και δεν το βάζουν κάτω.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 2, 2012)

Εγώ τον Αύγουστο Κορτώ γενικά τον συμπαθώ και διαβάζω με ενδιαφέρον αυτά που γράφει στο Φέισμπουκ, και τα χρονογραφήματά του στο Πρόταγκον. Αλλά διαβάζοντας αυτό που έγραψε σήμερα, ομολογουμένως έχασα πάσα ιδέα. 

(Και μια διευκρίνιση, επειδή με αφορμή τα νέα πακέτα τσιγάρων που φέρουν αποκρουστικές φωτογραφίες πνευμόνων με καρκίνο έχουν γραφτεί πολλά, πλήρη εμπάθειας, και σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, πλήρη αμάθειας).

Έχοντας σπουδάσει ιατρική, έχω γνωρίσει πολλούς καρκινοπαθείς, και σαφώς η συντριπτική τους πλειονότητα ήταν καπνιστές. Ωστόσο, επειδή ο καρκίνος είναι πολυπαραγοντική νόσος, δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί σε ένα μόνον αίτιο παρ' εκτός σε περιπτώσεις όπως η έκθεση σε υψηλά ποσά ραδιενέργειας, ή όπως στα μελανώματα, όπου η παθογένεια είναι λίγο-πολύ δεδομένη. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν μπορεί κανείς να ισχυριστεί, και να το τεκμηριώσει επιστημονικά, ότι το κάπνισμα από μόνο του προκαλεί καρκίνο του πνεύμονα. Ναι, σαφώς, δρα επιβαρυντικά, αλλά η στατιστική του καρκίνου μας λέει πως ναι μεν στους δέκα καρκινοπαθείς οι εννιά είναι καπνιστές, αλλά στους δέκα καπνιστές οι εννιά δεν είναι καρκινοπαθείς. Όσο για το παθητικό κάπνισμα, τα πράγματα είναι ακόμη πιο δυσπροσδιόριστα. Βλάπτει αποδεδειγμένα άτομα ευπαθή σε ενοχλήσεις και νόσους του αναπνευστικού (λόγου χάρη, άτομα με άσθμα), αλλά είναι επιστημονικώς αδύνατον να αποδόσεις καρκινογένεση αποκλειστικά και μόνο στο παθητικό κάπνισμα.

​Δεν μπαίνω να του απαντήσω, επειδή μόλις το δημοσίευσε, αμέσως πλάκωσαν οι καπνιστές φίλοι του (κυρίως γυναίκες, δυστυχώς): "Πες τα, Χρυσόστομε", και "Επιτέλους, μια φωνή λογικής". Λες και η λογική σ' αυτή την υπόθεση είναι υπέρ του καπνίσματος και όχι κατά. Μα κάτι τέτοια έλεγαν στη Ν. Αφρική, ότι ο HIV δεν προκαλεί το Έιτζ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αλλά διαβάζοντας αυτό που έγραψε σήμερα, ομολογουμένως έχασα πάσα ιδέα.


Εγώ τώρα διαφωνώ με τη διατύπωση «έχασα πάσα ιδέα». Με έχει ενοχλήσει πολύ αυτές τις μέρες, τόσο στην περίπτωση του Τατσόπουλου (με τη άστοχη άμυνά του στις χρυσαυγίτικες προκλήσεις) όσο και στην περίπτωση του Μένη Κουμανταρέα (κάτι που είπε για το βιασμό) η επίθεση που δέχτηκαν από ανθρώπους που «έχασαν πάσα ιδέα» (ιδίως ανθρώπους που αμφιβάλλω αν είχαν και κάποια ιδέα από το έργο τους) και ήθελαν σώνει και καλά να τους σύρουν στη λάσπη για μια άστοχη δήλωσή τους και μόνο. 

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι καταφεύγουμε συχνά σε υπερβολικές διατυπώσεις, αλλά καλύτερα να κρίνουμε ψύχραιμα την άποψή τους και να μη θέλουμε σώνει και καλά να ζωγραφίσουμε έναν άνθρωπο και μια ζωή με μελανά χρώματα επειδή διαφωνήσαμε με κάτι που είπαν ή έκαναν.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 2, 2012)

Λαμβάνω υπόψη μου αυτά που είπες και επιμένω στη διατύπωσή μου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Λαμβάνω υπόψη μου αυτά που είπες και επιμένω στη διατύπωσή μου.


Αν πράγματι έχασες κάθε ιδέα, καλώς το είπες έτσι. Αλλά εδώ μέσα όλες οι διατυπώσεις περνάνε από έλεγχο. :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Όσο για το παθητικό κάπνισμα, τα πράγματα είναι ακόμη πιο δυσπροσδιόριστα. Βλάπτει αποδεδειγμένα άτομα ευπαθή σε ενοχλήσεις και νόσους του αναπνευστικού (λόγου χάρη, άτομα με άσθμα), αλλά είναι επιστημονικώς αδύνατον να αποδόσεις καρκινογένεση αποκλειστικά και μόνο στο παθητικό κάπνισμα.


Βέβαια η πλάκα είναι ότι όσον αφορά το παραπάνω μπορεί να 'χει ακόμη και κάποιο δίκιο. :)
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3921-Το-κάπνισμα&p=81090&viewfull=1#post81090


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2012)

Η δήλωση Κορτώ κτγμ είναι δήλωση καπνιστή που δεν μπορεί να το κόψει. Και ναι μεν για τον καρκίνο μπορεί να έχει δίκιο, όμως το κάπνισμα αποδεδειγμένα προκαλεί ΧΑΠ και καρδιακά νοσήματα. Εκτός κι αν μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο ο καρκίνος.


----------



## cougr (Dec 3, 2012)

Μα και στη περίπτωση που μας ενδιέφερε μόνο ο καρκίνος, αυτό που δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητηθεί είναι ότι ο παθητικός καπνός περιέχει δεκάδες αποδεδειγμένες καρκινογόνες ουσίες και ότι η εμφάνιση του καρκίνου αυξάνεται σημαντικά σε παθητικούς καπνιστές, ασχέτως και αν οι αιτίες της καρκινογένεσης είναι ασαφείς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Εγώ τον Αύγουστο Κορτώ γενικά τον συμπαθώ και διαβάζω με ενδιαφέρον αυτά που γράφει στο Φέισμπουκ, και τα χρονογραφήματά του στο Πρόταγκον. Αλλά διαβάζοντας αυτό που έγραψε σήμερα, ομολογουμένως έχασα πάσα ιδέα.
> 
> Ναι, σαφώς, δρα επιβαρυντικά, αλλά η στατιστική του καρκίνου μας λέει πως ναι μεν στους δέκα καρκινοπαθείς οι εννιά είναι καπνιστές, αλλά στους δέκα καπνιστές οι εννιά δεν είναι καρκινοπαθείς.
> ​



Λογικό σφάλμα που δεν νοείται να κάνει άνθρωπος που σπούδασε ιατρική. Προφανέστατα, για να συμπίπτουν τα δυο ποσοστά, το ποσοστό θνησιμότητας από το κάπνισμα θα έπρεπε να είναι 90%+, δηλαδή μάλλον χειρότερο από κάθε ιό, βακτήριο και πάθηση που έχει ποτέ πλήξει την ανθρωπότητα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Λογικό σφάλμα που δεν νοείται να κάνει άνθρωπος που σπούδασε ιατρική. Προφανέστατα, για να συμπίπτουν τα δυο ποσοστά, το ποσοστό θνησιμότητας από το κάπνισμα θα έπρεπε να είναι 90%+, δηλαδή μάλλον χειρότερο από κάθε ιό, βακτήριο και πάθηση που έχει ποτέ πλήξει την ανθρωπότητα.


Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω ούτε τον συλλογισμό του Κορτώ, ούτε το 90%+ του δικού σου. Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις τι εννοεί ο Κ. και τι εννοείς εσύ;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Για να συμπίπτουν τα δυο ποσοστά, το ποσοστό θνησιμότητας από το κάπνισμα θα έπρεπε να είναι 90%+, δηλαδή μάλλον χειρότερο από κάθε ιό, βακτήριο και πάθηση που έχει ποτέ πλήξει την ανθρωπότητα.


Για να ισχύει αυτό που λες θα έπρεπε επίσης το ποσοστό θνησιμότητας από τον καρκίνο να είναι 100%+ (και δεν πιάσαμε καν το πόσα χρόνια μετά την αρχική διάγνωση το ορίζουμε), διότι αναφέρεται σε καρκινογένεση (όχι θάνατο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω ούτε τον συλλογισμό του Κορτώ, ούτε το 90%+ του δικού σου. Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις τι εννοεί ο Κ. και τι εννοείς εσύ;



Ο συλλογισμός του ήταν ότι αφού 9 στους 10 καπνιστές είναι μια χαρά, ο καρκίνος που αναπτύσσεται στον 1 δεν έχει σαν πρωτογενή αιτία το κάπνισμα ή τουλάχιστον είναι δύσκολο ως αδύνατον να αποδειχτεί κάτι τέτοιο.

Ο δικός μου συλλογισμός ήταν ότι ο ρυθμός καρκινογένεσης (έστω, Ζαζ) από το κάπνισμα θα έπρεπε να ήταν μεγαλύτερος από οτιδήποτε άλλο προκαλεί καρκίνο, επιβεβαιωμένα, ώστε οι 9 στους 10 καπνιστές να ανάπτυσσαν την πάθηση. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να παθαίνουν όλοι το ίδιο πράγμα για να βεβαιώνεται ότι υπάρχει σχέση αιτίας-αιτιατού ανάμεσα στο Α και στο Β. Αν π.χ. 10 άτομα φάνε χαλασμένο φαγητό, δεν είναι δεδομένο ότι και οι 10 θα πάθουν τροφική δηλητηρίαση, ωστόσο σίγουρα θα ξέρουμε ότι η αιτία τροφικής δηλητηρίασης, αυτών που την πάθανε, ήταν το συγκεκριμένο φαγητό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2012)

> ναι μεν στους δέκα καρκινοπαθείς οι εννιά είναι καπνιστές, αλλά στους δέκα καπνιστές οι εννιά δεν είναι καρκινοπαθείς



Σημαίνει:
1. Το κάπνισμα προκαλεί τους 9 στους 10 καρκίνους.
2. Δεν παθαίνουν καρκίνο όλοι οι καπνιστές. Ούτε καν οι 9 στους 10.


----------



## cougr (Dec 4, 2012)

Οι αριθμοί που αναφέρει ο Κορτώ αντιστοιχούσαν στο παρελθόν σε καρκίνο του πνεύμονα και αυτό που μάλλον εννοεί είναι ότι από τους καρκινοπαθείς με καρκίνο _του πνεύμονα_, οι εννέα στους δέκα ήταν καπνιστές και μόνο ένας στους δέκα ήταν μη καπνιστής. Ωστόσο, το ενενήντα τοις εκατό των καπνιστών δεν προσβάλλονται από καρκίνο _του πνεύμονα_. Δηλαδή το κάπνισμα από μόνο του δεν είναι αιτιολογικός παράγοντας του καρκίνου του πνεύμονα, όμως για ένα ποσοστό ανθρώπων αποτελεί έναν από τους σημαντικούς συµβάλλοντες παράγοντες στην ανάπτυξη του καρκίνου αυτού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2012)

Ωραία. Αυτό που λέει ο cougr είναι, επιτέλους, κατανοητό. Πρόκειται, επομένως, για δύο αυτόνομα στατιστικά στοιχεία που δεν έχουν άμεση στατιστική ή βιολογική συσχέτιση, και επομένως η χρήση τους από τον Κορτώ σε μια πρόταση, σε ένα συνδυασμένο επιχείρημα δεν λέει τίποτε. Ή εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω κάτι;


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Να πω το #529 και με άλλα λόγια. Γράφει ο Κορτώ:



> Ναι, σαφώς, δρα επιβαρυντικά, αλλά η στατιστική του καρκίνου μας λέει πως ναι μεν στους δέκα καρκινοπαθείς οι εννιά είναι καπνιστές, αλλά στους δέκα καπνιστές οι εννιά δεν είναι καρκινοπαθείς.



και θέλει να πει ότι ναι μεν το κάπνισμα προκαλεί τους 9 στους 10 καρκίνους, δηλαδή στους 10 καρκίνους οι 9 είναι από το κάπνισμα, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι οι 9 στους 10 καπνιστές θα πάθουν καρκίνο. Προσπαθεί να αποσυνδέσει τη στατιστική του «ναι μεν» από το φόβο ότι, αν καπνίσεις, έχεις τον καρκίνο στο τσεπάκι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 4, 2012)

Σωστά, καλά το καταλαβαίνεις. Ξαναλέω ότι ο Κορτώ ισχυρίζεται ότι το κάπνισμα δεν είναι πρωτογενής παράγοντας για τον καρκίνο του πνεύμονα, γιατί οι 9 στους 10 καπνιστές δεν τον αναπτύσσουν. Επιστημονικά βέβαια, αυτό δεν στέκει. Ο τρόπος που ορίζεται ο πρωτογενής παράγοντας που οδηγεί σε μια πάθηση/ασθένεια, δεν είναι το στατιστικό δείγμα των ανθρώπων που προσβάλλονται εξαιτίας του παράγοντα. Παραδείγματος χάριν, πρωτογενείς παράγοντες της ανάπτυξης οξείας βρογχίτιδας είναι οι ιοί της γρίπης και του κοινού κρυώματος, ωστόσο ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό των προσβεβλημένων από γρίπη και κρύωμα καταλήγουν να μολυνθούν απ' αυτήν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ξαναλέω ότι ο Κορτώ ισχυρίζεται ότι το κάπνισμα δεν είναι πρωτογενής παράγοντας για τον καρκίνο του πνεύμονα, γιατί οι 9 στους 10 καπνιστές δεν τον αναπτύσσουν.


Όχι, δεν λέει αυτό. Κάνει κακή διατύπωση, που έχει ερμηνευτεί λάθος. Ξαναδιάβασε αυτό που λέω: «αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι οι 9 στους 10 καπνιστές θα πάθουν καρκίνο». Δεν λέει «οι 9 στους 10 καπνιστές δεν θα πάθουν καρκίνο».


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο τρόπος που ορίζεται ο πρωτογενής παράγοντας που οδηγεί σε μια πάθηση/ασθένεια, δεν είναι το στατιστικό δείγμα των ανθρώπων που προσβάλλονται εξαιτίας του παράγοντα.


Για ξαναδές τον σχετικό ορισμό, πάντως. Θα προσέξεις πως είναι αποκλειστικά στατιστικός και πως δεν σχετίζεται υποχρεωτικά με μηχανισμό αιτίου-αποτελέσματος. http://dictionary.webmd.com/terms/risk-factor


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2012)

Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά, αυτό που είπε ο Κορτώ είναι κατανοητό εξαρχής όπως το είπε o cougr. Γιατί μπερδευόμαστε;
Α, ναι, ξέχασα, μπερδευόμαστε γιατί κάτι προσπαθεί να πει ο Ελληγενής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Σγγνώμη ρε παιδιά, αυτό που είπε ο Κορτώ είναι κατανοητό εξαρχής όπως to έιπε o cougr. Γιατί μπερδευόμαστε;
> Α, ναι, ξεχασα, μπερδευόμαστε γιατί κάτι προσπαθεί να πει ο Ελληγενής.



Κι εγώ τι διαφορετικό έγραψα; Απλά πρόσθεσα ότι αυτό είναι επιστημονικά άσχετο.

Ζαζ, αυτό που λες είναι μια στατιστική παράμετρος, όχι σύνδεση νόσου ή πάθησης με γενεσιουργό αιτία. Για παράδειγμα, υπάρχει risk factor που συνδέεται με το χρώμα του αυτοκινήτου σου (η πιθανότητα να εμπλακείς σε ατύχημα). Δεν είναι καθόλου απαραίτητο ότι υπάρχει κάποια πραγματολογική σύνδεση, αλλά για την ασφαλιστική εταιρεία μπορεί να έχει λογική να σου αυξήσει τα ασφάλιστρα, αν, στατιστικά, τα αυτοκίνητα ομοίου χρώματος με του δικού σου εμπλέκονται συχνότερα σε ατυχήματα. Η σύνδεση του καρκίνου του πνεύμονα με το κάπνισμα δεν έχει γίνει μόνο στατιστικά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2012)

In a 2006 European study, the risk of developing lung cancer was:


 0.2% for men who never smoked (0.4% for women)
 5.5% for male former smokers (2.6% in women)
 15.9% for current male smokers (9.5% for women)
 24.4% for male “heavy smokers” defined as smoking more than 5 cigarettes per day (18.5% for women)

Μια από πολλές στατιστικές. Περισσότερα, εδώ.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 7, 2012)

> ναι μεν στους δέκα καρκινοπαθείς οι εννιά είναι καπνιστές, αλλά στους δέκα καπνιστές οι εννιά δεν είναι καρκινοπαθείς.


Αυτό σημαίνει: αν οι καρκινοπαθείς καπνιστές είναι χ, όλοι οι καρκινοπαθείς είναι 1,1χ και όλοι οι καπνιστές είναι 10χ.



Hellegennes said:


> Λογικό σφάλμα που δεν νοείται να κάνει άνθρωπος που σπούδασε ιατρική. Προφανέστατα, για να συμπίπτουν τα δυο ποσοστά, το ποσοστό θνησιμότητας από το κάπνισμα θα έπρεπε να είναι 90%+, δηλαδή μάλλον χειρότερο από κάθε ιό, βακτήριο και πάθηση που έχει ποτέ πλήξει την ανθρωπότητα.


Λογικό σφάλμα δεν είναι, ανακριβές είναι. Ισχυρίζεται ότι η *νοσηρότητα *από το κάπνισμα είναι 10%, ενώ για τη θνησιμότητα δεν μίλησε κανείς.


----------



## Costas (Dec 8, 2012)

Δεν χρειάζεται να αποδείξω ότι κινδυνεύω από καρκίνο ή ό,τι άλλο νόσημα για να απαιτήσω να μην καπνίζει κανένας μέσα σε κλειστό χώρο. Το ότι ντουμανιάζει τον αέρα που αναπνέω, ότι τον βρομίζει σαν μυρουδιά και το ότι μου ποτίζει ρούχα και μαλλιά, φτάνει και περισσεύει.

Χτες το βράδυ ήμουν Μητροπόλεως και Φωκίωνος και παρατήρησα ότι έξω από ένα (πολύ μικρό) μαγαζί ήταν τρεις γυναίκες και κάπνιζαν, εμφανώς πελάτισσες. Οπότε σκέφτηκα ότι το μαγαζί μάλλον δεν επιτρέπει το κάπνισμα. Πράγματι, έτσι ήταν. Η ιδιοκτήτρια μου είπε ότι στο ισόγειο το απαγορεύει αυστηρά (κι εγώ δεν είδα πίσω από την τζαμαρία κανέναν να καπνίζει, ούτε και τασάκια), στον δε πρώτο όροφο το επιτρέπει με ανοιχτό το παράθυρο. Είναι wine-bar και λέγεται Ετερόκλιτο.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 8, 2012)

Έχω πάει ήδη στο Ετερόκλητο - που το γράφουν Heteroclito, αν θυμάμαι σωστά, και είναι ακριβώς όπως τα λες. Η ιδιοκτήτρια μάς είπε ότι και η ίδια είναι καπνίστρια, αλλά βγαίνει στον δρόμο για να καπνίσει. Είναι Ελληνογαλλίδα, όμως, άρα μπορεί να παίζει κι αυτό κάποιο ρόλο. Δεν έχω βρει πολλές βέρες Ελληνίδες (καπνίστριες) να συμπεριφέρονται έτσι.


----------



## Costas (Dec 8, 2012)

Ναι, με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες το γράφει, ίσως για να μην μπλέξει με τις δύο γραφές της ελληνικής.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 8, 2012)

Costas said:


> Δεν χρειάζεται να αποδείξω ότι κινδυνεύω από καρκίνο ή ό,τι άλλο νόσημα για να απαιτήσω να μην καπνίζει κανένας μέσα σε κλειστό χώρο. Το ότι ντουμανιάζει τον αέρα που αναπνέω, ότι τον βρομίζει σαν μυρουδιά και το ότι μου ποτίζει ρούχα και μαλλιά, φτάνει και περισσεύει.


Με έβγαλες από ένα κόπο, όλο ήθελα να το γράψω αυτό, κι όλο τα ξέχναγα. Τα έχουμε πει όμως τόσες και τόσες φορές, που τελικά όλο γυρίζουμε γύρω-γύρω κι ερχόμαστε στα ίδια. Όπως κάποιος δεν διανοείται να τις αμολάει -με το συμπάθιο- μέσα στον κόσμο, έτσι θα έπρεπε να το σκέφτεται και με το κάπνισμα, ένας λόγος παραπάνω που ο καπνός είναι και νοσογόνος παράγοντας (πιθανόν/σε κάποιους/σίγουρα/σε όλους).


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2012)

Elsa said:


> ο καπνός είναι και νοσογόνος παράγοντας (πιθανόν/σε κάποιους/σίγουρα/σε όλους).


Ή καλύτερα: «πιθανόν σε όλους, σίγουρα σε κάποιους».


----------



## Elsa (Dec 9, 2012)

Ναι, μάλλον εννοούσα ότι δεν έχει σημασία τι από όλα ισχύει και να μη σταθούμε σε αυτό, όταν το έγραψα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2012)

Άλλη μια κριτική από το ask4food που δείχνει ότι ο μέσος Έλληνας εστιάτορας βρίσκεται ακόμα στον μεσαίωνα:

Από κει και πέρα μου έκανε πολύ κακή εντύπωση το περιβάλλον και η πολιτική περι καπνίσματος στο χώρο. Το εστιατόριο ουσιαστικά ειναι μια κλεισμένη πρασιά με νάυλον η οποία βέβαια το χειμώνα δεν παρέχει σοβαρή μόνωση για τους πελάτες του και τις πελάτισσες του. 

Αλλά ακόμα κι αν αντέξουμε το κρύο δε νομίζω ότι είναι ενας χώρος που μπορεί κάποιος να πάει και να φύγει χωρίς να ειναι ζαλισμένος από τον καπνό. Συγκεκριμένα εμένα μου έτυχε και κάποιος με πούρο. Αφού δεν περιμένω προκοπή απο τον μέσο Έλληνα να φερθεί κοινωνικά σωστά, είναι υποχρέωση της επιχείρησης να εφαρμόσει μια πολιτική για τον καπνό που να είναι δίκαια για όποιον δεν καπνίζει αλλά κυρίως για τα μικρά παιδιά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2013)

Σχόλια στη σελίδα του ask4food στο Facebook, όπου τέθηκε το ερώτημα αν δεν θα ξαναπήγαινες σ' ένα εστιατόριο επειδή δεν σου έκοψε απόδειξη ή επειδή σε έπνιξε στο ντουμάνι. Θαυμάστε λογική. Εδώ μαθαίνουμε ότι κάθε προϊόν που φορολογείται από το κράτος (δηλαδή, τα πάντα, δεν ξέρω τίποτα αφορολόγητο) πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να καταναλώνεται και δημόσια, και όταν δεν θέλεις να τρως το φαγητό σου πνιγμένος στο ντουμάνι, είσαι κομπλεξικός φανατικός αντικαπνιστής. Επίσης, επειδή στην ταβέρνα της γειτονιάς σου έκαναν τον λογαριασμό πάνω στο χάρτινο τραπεζομάντηλο, είναι απόλυτα λογικό στον αιώνα των αιώνων οι εστιάτορες να είναι φοροκλέφτες, τσεπώνοντας το ΦΠΑ.

Lefteris Volanis 
Μέχρι προχθές όλες οι ταβέρνες έκαναν λογαριασμό στο δελτίο παραγγελίας ή στο χάρτινο τραπεζομαντηλο και κανένας δεν έλεγε κουβέντα. Ξαφνικά μας έπιασε ο πόνος και δεν σηκώνουμε κουβέντα; Όσον δε αφορά το κάπνισμα, είναι γελοίο σαν κράτος να απαγορεύσεις τη δημόσια χρήση ενός προϊόντος το οποίο εσύ το ίδιο φορολογεις βαρύτατα και την παραγωγή του οποίου επιδοτείς αδρά. Εγώ μάγκες το πούρο μου θα το σκάσω και σε όποιον δεν αρέσει, ξυδακι.....

Matina No 
ΟΚ για τις αποδείξεις είναι αυτονόητο ότι είναι απαράδεκτο να μην κόβουν (ή να δίνουν άλλες κλπ), αλλά για την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος πιο πολύ για κομπλεξική αντίδραση των φανατικών αντικαπνιστών μου κάνει, παρά σοβαρός λόγος για να μην πατήσεις ξανά σ' ένα εστιατόριο... Εντάξει, προφανώς μέχρι ένα σημείο που να μην ενοχλεί ο καπνός!!! Και γι' αυτό κατά τη γνώμη μου το καλύτερο είναι να υπάρχουν ξεχωριστοί χώροι για του μεν και τους δε.

​
Αλλά φυσικά η ουσία των παραπάνω επιχειρημάτων είναι ότι σ' αυτή τη χώρα δεν τηρούνται οι νόμοι -- απλώς υπόκεινται στην προαιρετική έγκριση του καθενός, και με τη λογική που διαθέτει (εν ανεπαρκεία) αποφασίζει ότι ο συγκεκριμένος νόμος δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει ή να τηρείται.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2013)

Στην Ελλάδα όποιος αντιταχτεί σε κάποιο κακώς κείμενο βαφτίζεται "κομπλεξικός". Οι άλλοι κατηφορίζουν ακομπλεξάριστα το ρέμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 8, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Lefteris Volanis
> Μέχρι προχθές όλες οι ταβέρνες έκαναν λογαριασμό στο δελτίο παραγγελίας ή στο χάρτινο τραπεζομαντηλο και κανένας δεν έλεγε κουβέντα. Ξαφνικά μας έπιασε ο πόνος και δεν σηκώνουμε κουβέντα; Όσον δε αφορά το κάπνισμα, είναι γελοίο σαν κράτος να απαγορεύσεις τη δημόσια χρήση ενός προϊόντος το οποίο εσύ το ίδιο φορολογεις βαρύτατα και την παραγωγή του οποίου επιδοτείς αδρά. Εγώ μάγκες το πούρο μου θα το σκάσω και σε όποιον δεν αρέσει, ξυδακι.....



Για να δούμε:
Μέχρι προχθές, όλες οι ταβέρνες έκαναν λογαριασμό στο δελτίο παραγγελίας ή στο χάρτινο τραπεζομαντηλο *όλοι οι γιατροί έπαιρναν φακελάκι ή σε έστελναν στο εξωτερικό τους ιατρείο* και κανένας δεν έλεγε κουβέντα. Ξαφνικά μας έπιασε ο πόνος και δεν σηκώνουμε κουβέντα; Όσον δε αφορά το κάπνισμα *τον αμίαντο*, είναι γελοίο σαν κράτος να απαγορεύσεις τη δημόσια χρήση ενός προϊόντος το οποίο εσύ το ίδιο φορολογεις βαρύτατα  φορολογούσες και την παραγωγή του οποίου επιδοτείς αδρά επιδοτούσες. Εγώ μάγκες το πούρο μου θα το σκάσω *αμίαντο θα βάζω στα δημόσια κτίρια, *και σε όποιον δεν αρέσει, ξυδακι.....

Πράγματι, η λογική είναι τετράγωνη, τι τετράγωνη, οκτάγωνη.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2013)

Μειώνεται το παιδικό άσθμα μετά την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος στην Αγγλία και 

 Η πιο αποτελεσματική αντικαπνιστική διαφήμιση


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Η πιο αποτελεσματική αντικαπνιστική διαφήμιση


Τρελαίνομαι για τον ήχο αυτής της γλώσσας!


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι βρίσκω τον τίτλο "μειώνεται το παιδικό άσθμα" παραπλανητικό. 
Ο τίτλος της είδησης στο BBC είναι _Childhood asthma 'admissions down' after smoking ban_. Δηλαδή δεν μειώθηκε η συχνότητα εμφάνισης της νόσου αλλά μειώθηκε ο αριθμός των παιδιών που πάνε στο νοσοκομείο με σοβαρή κρίση άσθματος 


> There was a sharp fall [σημ.12%]in the number of children admitted to hospital with severe asthma after smoke-free legislation was introduced in England, say researchers.



Προφανώς πρώτα πολλά παιδιά με ευαισθησία πάθαιναν κρίση όταν βρίσκονταν σε δημόσιο χώρο με καπνιστές, όχι στο σπίτι με τους γονείς να καπνίζουν. Γιατί δε νομίζω να υπάρχουν πολλοί γονείς με παιδιά ευαίσθητα που θα συνέχιζαν το κάπνισμα μέσα στο σπίτι, για να τα τρέχουν κάθε μέρα στο νοσοκομείο.


----------



## Costas (Feb 8, 2013)

Από το Προταγκόν, δύο αντικαπνιστικά· ένα αμιγώς (Αντώνης Φουρλής):

*Οι φουμαδόροι*
Η επιστολή που κάθισαν κι έγραψαν δύο βουλευτές προς τον Πρόεδρο της Βουλής, διαμαρτυρόμενοι γιατί στους διαδρόμους, στο καφενείο και στο εντευκτήριο του ελληνικού Κοινοβουλίου, εφαρμόζεται ο “νόμος του φουμαδόρου” ήταν επόμενο να γίνει αμέσως “είδηση”. Δεν είναι και πολλές οι περιπτώσεις, όπου 88 βουλευτές από τέσσερα κόμματα (εν προκειμένω, ΝΔ, ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και ΔΗΜΑΡ) προσυπογράφουν και συνυπογράφουν ένα κείμενο. Υπό την έννοια αυτή, ο Ανδρέας Ψυχάρης και ο Πύρρος Δήμας πιστώνονται την ευστοχία της κίνησής τους, καθώς βρήκαν ένα θέμα που συγκέντρωσε διακομματική συναίνεση. Επιτέλους!
(συνεχίζεται στον ιστότοπο)

και ένα μέσα σε ευρύτερη ελεεινολογία του επιπέδου των τουριστικών υπηρεσιών και του χαμηλού επαγγελματισμού στην Ελλάδα (Γιάννης Παπαδημητρίου):

*Παλαιολιθικός τουρισμός*
(...)
[Μιλά ευσυνείδητος ξενοδόχος ντεμέκ περιοχής μιας ντεκαντάν χώρας:]
«Δεν επιτρέπουμε το κάπνισμα στο μπαρ ούτε σε κανέναν κοινόχρηστο χώρο του ξενοδοχείου, εξ αρχής αυτές ήταν οι προδιαγραφές μας. Συνεπώς, όλοι πηγαίνουν στα γύρω μαγαζιά», μου λέει διστακτικά, αμφιβάλλοντας πλέον αν έπραξε σωστά που τήρησε τον αντικαπνιστικό νόμο, και προσθέτει πως «και στα δωμάτια απαγορευόταν το κάπνισμα, αλλά δεν το τηρούσε κανείς. Βρίσκαμε γόπες μέσα στην τουαλέτα, σε κομμένα μπουκαλάκια με νερό, ακόμη και μέσα στο νιπτήρα. Για να μην πάρουμε φωτιά, αναγκαστήκαμε να βάλουμε σχεδόν σε όλα τα δωμάτια τασάκια». Με άλλα λόγια, οι καταναλωτές σε άτυπη συνεργασία με τους υπόλοιπους επιχειρηματίες που παρανομούν, επέβαλαν το δικό τους νόμο. Τσιγάρο παντού.

Βέβαια, ως προς το τελευταίο, υπάρχουν συστήματα καπνανίχνευσης, που θα μπορούσαν να οδηγήσουν σε αντίστοιχα πρόστιμα. Αλλά θα κάνεις ανοιχτό πόλεμο στους πελάτες σου, ιδίως αν δεν μαζεύεις αρκετό ξένο τουρισμό (ο οποίος, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τους Δυτικούς, σέβεται την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος) και εξαρτάσαι από τους κωλοέλληνες;


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 8, 2013)

Φάουλ ο επίλογος.


----------



## Costas (Feb 8, 2013)

Γιατί, κε διαιτητά; :)


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 8, 2013)

Costas said:


> Γιατί, κε διαιτητά; :)



[Με όλο το θάρρος,] επειδή ο ακροτελεύτιος χαρακτηρισμός θα μπορούσε να λείπει.


----------



## Costas (Feb 8, 2013)

[Ελεύθερα·] μπα, σ' αυτό βγάζω το καπέλο του Νιόνιου.

Edit: Πάντως, αν προτιμάς, υπάρχει και το Έλληνες αμπάλατοι. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 14, 2013)

Έχω μια πολύ καλή φίλη, με την οποία ήμασταν συνάδελφοι στο ίδιο σχολείο πάνω από 10 χρόνια. Φανατική καπνίστρια. Όταν έκανε περιοδικά τσεκάπ, όλα έβγαιναν μια χαρά: καρδιά, πνεύμονες κλπ. Όλα καλά λοιπόν. Ή μήπως όχι; Πριν από λίγες μέρες, μπήκε στο νοσοκομείο επειδή της παρουσιάστηκε ισχαιμία σε ένα δάχτυλο του χεριού, που οδηγούσε σε νέκρωση και γάγγραινα. Της διαγνώστηκε το εξής που δεν είχα ξανακούσει:
Η *νόσος Bürger*, ή* αποφρακτική θρομβαγγειίτιδα*, είναι μορφή αγγειίτιδας. Η ονομασία της περιγράφει το κλινικό σύνδρομο που χαρακτηρίζεται από αγγειακή φλεγμονή με θρομβωτικές αποφράξεις τμημάτων των μικρού και μεσαίου μεγέθους αρτηριών και φλεβών, συνήθως στο περιφερικό μέρος των κάτω μελών αλλά μερικές φορές και των άνω μελών.
Διαφέρει από την περιφερική αποφρακτική αρτηριοπάθεια, επειδή δεν προκαλείται από συσσώρευση αθηρωματικής πλάκας που στενεύει την αρτηρία, αλλά από φλεγμονή του αρτηριακού τοιχώματος μαζί με τη δημιουργία θρόμβων μέσα στην αρτηρία.

*Πού οφείλεται η νόσος;*
Η οντότητα αυτή σχετίζεται ισχυρά με τη βαρεία χρήση καπνού και η εξέλιξή της εξαρτάται από το εάν εξακολουθήσει η χρήση καπνού. Συμβαίνει τυπικά, αλλά όχι αποκλειστικά, σε άνδρες.

*Ποια συμπτώματα μπορεί να προκαλέσει;*
Τα συμπτώματα γενικά οφείλονται στην ισχαιμία, δηλαδή, τη μειωμένη ροή αίματος προς το μέλος. Συνήθως περιλαμβάνουν πόνο των ποδιών ή δακτύλων κατά την ηρεμία με κάψιμο και μούδιασμα, επώδυνα άτονα έλκη (πληγές) ή γάγγραινα. Σπανιότερα υπάρχει διαλείπουσα χωλότητα που εντοπίζεται χαμηλά στο πόδι μάλλον παρά στην κνήμη.

*Υπάρχει θεραπεία για τη νόσο **Bürger**;*
Ο ακρογωνιαίος λίθος της αντιμετώπισης της νόσου *Bürger *είναι η πλήρης αποχή από την χρήση καπνού. Ακόμη και το κάπνισμα 1-2 σιγαρέτων την ημέρα, το μάσημα καπνού ή η χρήση υποκαταστάτων νικοτίνης μπορεί να διατηρήσει τη νόσο σε ενεργό μορφή.
Στους ασθενείς που καταφέρνουν να διακόψουν το κάπνισμα είναι απίθανη η εμφάνιση νέων βλαβών και γάγγραινας που θα απαιτήσει ακρωτηριασμό.
​
Σκέφτηκα να το μοιραστώ με τους αγαπητούς συνφορουμίτες, επειδή όλοι ξέρουν για τον καρκίνο ή τα καρδιακά που προκαλεί το τσιγάρο, αλλά λίγοι θα ξέρουν τη νόσο *Bürger*. Οι πληροφορίες από εδώ.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 14, 2013)

Όταν θέλησα να κόψω το κάπνισμα πριν 8 χρόνια (πότε πέρασαν!), εκείνο που με κλόνισε περισσότερο ήταν ακριβώς οι φωτογραφίες των ακρωτηριασμένων μελών που είδα στο whyquit.com, ένα site που με βοήθησε απίστευτα να τα καταφέρω. Και δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ, τη θλιβερή εικόνα μιας αγαπημένης οικογενειακής φίλης η οποία ένα χρόνο πριν τελικά πεθάνει, υποβλήθηκε σε ακρωτηριασμό και των δύο ποδιών της, αλλά συνέχισε να καπνίζει.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 21, 2013)

Θέλω ν' αναφέρω και κάτι άλλο σχετικά με την ασθένεια που χτύπησε τη φίλη μου λόγω του καπνίσματος. Τα πρώτα συμπτώματα είχαν αρχίσει εδώ και μερικά χρόνια όταν παρουσίαζε το φαινόμενο Ρεϊνό -- σταματούσε η κυκλοφορία στα δάχτυλά της όταν έκανε κρύο. Θεραπεία δεν υπάρχει γι' αυτό, αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι πρέπει να κόψεις το κάπνισμα που δημιουργεί ισχαιμία στα αγγεία των χεριών. Ρώτησα λοιπόν τη φίλη μου, "Μα πριν από 4-5 χρόνια, που παρουσίασες τα συμπτώματα, δεν σου είπε ο γιατρός σου να κόψεις το κάπνισμα;" 

Τι της είχε πει λοιπόν η λαμπρή γιατρός την οποία συμβουλεύτηκε; *"Ξέρεις, κι εγώ καπνίστρια είμαι και ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι να το κόψεις, γι' αυτό δεν μπορώ να σου πω 'κόψ' το'. Αλλά τουλάχιστον ελάττωσέ το".*

Τώρα που η ασθενής έφτασε ένα κλικ πριν από τη γάγγραινα, έμαθε ότι απαγορεύεται έστω και ένα τσιγάρο.

Καλά πάμε. Η αγωγή που θα σου συστήσει ο γιατρός εξαρτάται από το αν είναι ο ίδιος καπνιστής. Αν πέσεις σε καπνιστή, την πάτησες.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 21, 2013)

Ο γυναικολόγος μου, όταν έμεινα έγκυος, μου είπε ότι μπορώ να κάνω μέχρι 5 τσιγάρα, αν είναι να πειραχτούν τα νεύρα μου από το κόψιμο...


----------



## Costas (Feb 22, 2013)

Ε καλά, εγώ θυμάμαι μια έγκυο που έλεγε πως μέχρι τον 5ο μήνα η ηρωίνη δεν πειράζει το έμβρυο...


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Κι εγώ ξέρω μια γυναίκα που κάπνιζε κανονικότατα σε όλη την εγκυμοσύνη της, έπινε όπως όλος ο κόσμος, ο προγεννητικός έλεγχος ήταν επιπέδου ακούω με το στηθοσκόπιο την καρδιά του εμβρύου, γιατί ήταν δεκαετία '60, και το παιδί της έγινε μέλος της Μένσα στα 15 του. Κάποιοι συνομήλικοί του, ίδιες περιπτώσεις, έγιναν καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου, νομπελίστες, πρωθυπουργοί (καλά αυτό δε λέει τίποτα), πιλότοι, τραπεζικοί κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Κι εγώ ξέρω μια γυναίκα που κάπνιζε κανονικότατα σε ολη την εγκυμοσύνη της, έπινε όπως όλος ο κόσμος, ο προγεννητικός έλεγχος ήταν επιπέδου ακούω με το στηθοσκόπιο την καρδιά του εμβρύου, γιατί ήταν δεκαετία '60, και το παιδί της έγινε μέλος της Μένσα στα 15 του.



Κι αυτό για καλό το λες; Όσα μέλη της Μένσα ξέρω είναι λαλημένοι (εκτός από ψώνια). Εκτός βέβαια του ότι αυτό δεν μου λέει τίποτα, γιατί η Μένσα μετράει IQ, που, όπως πολύ καλά ξέρουμε, δεν έχει μεγάλη σχέση με την νοημοσύνη.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 22, 2013)

Αυτό λέγεται στατιστική, ως γνωστόν. Όλοι ξέρουμε κάποιον που, ενώ έκανε τα πάντα για να βλάψει την υγεία του, έζησε μέχρι τα 80 ή τα 90. Σε ποια πλευρά της στατιστικής βρίσκεται, όμως; Κι εγώ ξέρω μια γυναίκα που κάπνιζε στην εγκυμοσύνη της και το παιδί της έδειχνε υγιές όταν γεννήθηκε. Ε, και;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2013)

Ακριβώς, γιατί αν είναι έτσι, κι εγώ ξέρω άτομο που έπεσε από τον 5ο όροφο πολυκατοικίας και ούτε που έσπασε τίποτα (κι έπεσε πάνω σε άμμο, παρακαλώ).

Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατη μελέτη, η πιθανότητα ανάπτυξης καρκίνου του πνεύμονα, είναι ιδιαίτερα υψηλή και φτάνει ως και 40% για αυτούς που καπνίζουν πάρα πολύ. Ιδού και ένα διάγραμμα απ' αυτήν την μελέτη (δίνω link γιατί η εικόνα είναι πολύ μεγάλη).

Στο διάγραμμα, η πρώτη γραμμή αντιπροσωπεύει την αθροιστική πιθανότητα, για τους καπνιστές, η δεύτερη δείχνει το ίδιο πράγμα γι' αυτούς που το σταμάτησαν πριν τα 60, η τρίτη το ίδιο για ηλικίες που το 'κοψαν μεταξύ 50-59, η τέταρτη το ίδιο γι' αυτούς που το 'κοψαν μεταξύ 40-49, η πέμπτη γι' αυτούς που σταμάτησαν το κάπνισμα πριν τα 40 τους και η έκτη γι' αυτούς που δεν κάπνιζαν ποτέ.

Η στατιστική είναι αμείλικτη.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 22, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ε καλά, εγώ θυμάμαι μια έγκυο που έλεγε πως μέχρι τον 5ο μήνα η ηρωίνη δεν πειράζει το έμβρυο...


Χαχαχα... Σίγουρα είχε τη δύναμη να την κόψει, αλλά το ανέβαλλε για τον 6ο μήνα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Κι εγώ ξέρω μια γυναίκα που κάπνιζε κανονικότατα σε όλη την εγκυμοσύνη της, έπινε όπως όλος ο κόσμος, ο προγεννητικός έλεγχος ήταν επιπέδου ακούω με το στηθοσκόπιο την καρδιά του εμβρύου, γιατί ήταν δεκαετία '60, και το παιδί της έγινε μέλος της Μένσα στα 15 του. Κάποιοι συνομήλικοί του, ίδιες περιπτώσεις, έγιναν καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου, νομπελίστες, πρωθυπουργοί (καλά αυτό δε λέει τίποτα), πιλότοι, τραπεζικοί κλπ.


Κι εγώ ξέρω μια τέτοια γυναίκα, και ο γιος της έχει βαρύτατο χρόνιο άσθμα από τότε που γεννήθηκε.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Μείνατε όμως όλοι στο πρώτο μέρος του μηνύματος και ξεχάσατε το δεύτερο: ότι ΟΛΟΙ όσοι γεννήθηκαν πριν το '70 ας πούμε (και νομίζω κι αργότερα), τέτοιες συνθήκες είχαν στην κύηση. Όποιος είναι άνω των 40 σήμερα δεν είχε ούτε υπερηχογραφήματα, ούτε προγεννητικό έλεγχο, ούτε απαγορευόταν το αλκοόλ, ούτε ήταν η μητέρα του μακριά από καπνό τσιγάρου. 
Κι όμως, το είδος διαιωνίστηκε μια χαρά.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 22, 2013)

Ε, καλά τώρα. Η απάντηση σ' αυτό είναι εύκολη. Το είδος διαιωνίστηκε μια χαρά ακόμα και την εποχή που οι άνθρωποι πέθαιναν στα 40, ακόμα και από μια μόλυνση, και τα μισά παιδιά πέθαιναν πριν μεγαλώσουν, αλλά δεν είναι λόγος αυτός για να μη θεραπεύουμε σήμερα τις μολύνσεις και να μην εμβολιάζουμε τα παιδιά μας.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Κι όμως, το είδος διαιωνίστηκε μια χαρά.


Παρά τους δύο Παγκοσμίους και μερικές σεζόν Mad Men, άλλωστε.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

Επίσης κάποτε θέριζε η πανούκλα, οι άνθρωποι πέθαιναν από ασθένειες που σήμερα θεραπεύονται με ένα απλό αντιβιοτικό (προφανώς ξεχνάμε πόσο πρόσφατη είναι η πενικιλίνη) και δεν έχουν περάσει χιλιετίες από τότε που οι εφημερίδες έγραφαν ειδήσεις για άμαξα που παρέσυρε γέροντα *τεσσαράκοντα *ετών. Και όμως το είδος συνέχισε να διαιωνίζεται.
Τι ακριβώς αποδεικνύει αυτό; Ότι το τσιγάρο είναι υγιεινή, ή έστω αθώα, συνήθεια; Ούτε η Φίλιπ Μόρις δεν θα τολμούσε να ισχυριστεί κάτι τέτοιο!


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Και όχι απλώς διαιωνίστηκε, δεν επιβιώνουμε απλώς. Έχουμε και καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής (από άποψη υγείας).

Μπέρνι, η εποχή που θέριζε η πανούκλα, ή για να πάμε πιο μετά, η πολιομυελίτιδα, ήταν πριν γεννηθούν οι σημερινοί σαραντάρηδες. 

Και όχι, δε λέω ότι το κάπνισμα κάνει καλό στην υγεία, και εγώ ούτε έχω καπνίσει ποτέ μου, και με ενοχλεί όταν καπνίζουν άλλοι, αλλά ότι ορισμένα πράγματα είναι υπερβολές.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Και όχι απλώς διαιωνίστηκε, δεν επιβιώνουμε απλώς. Έχουμε και καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής (από άποψη υγείας).



Μάλλον όχι χάρη στο τσιγάρο πάντως...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Και όχι απλώς διαιωνίστηκε, δεν επιβιώνουμε απλώς. Έχουμε και καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής (από αποψη υγείας).


Επειδή τώρα έχουμε προγεννητικό έλεγχο, ξέρουμε ότι το κάπνισμα σκοτώνει, πλένουμε τα χέρια μας συχνά, φοράμε προφυλακτικό, έχουμε χρήματα να τρώμε καλύτερα, έχουμε ευκολότερη και καλύτερη πρόσβαση στην υγεία, και τέτοια δευτερεύοντα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Παλ, τι ακριβώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις; 
Η γενιά που γεννήθηκε χωρίς προγεννητικό έλεγχο, χωρίς τεχνολογία, χωρίς εμβόλια ιλαράς είναι μια χαρά. 
Και είπα ΔΥΣΗ δεν είπα Ελλάδα. Η μητέρα μου που πήγε σχολείο εκτός Ελλάδας τη δεκαετία του ΄50 έμαθε στο σχολείο να πλένει τα χέρια της. Λες να ανακαλύφτηκε το πλύσιμο των χεριών τα τελευταία 30-40 χρόνια; Και είχε πολύ καλύτερη διατροφή και εξαιρετική πρόσβαση στην υγεία σε σχέση με τα ελληνόπουλα της ίδιας εποχής. Λες επίσης να ανακαλύφτηκαν αυτά τα τελευταία 30-40 χρόνια;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Παλ, τι ακριβώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις;


Όπου υπονοείται σίγουρα πως το πρόβλημα είναι η αντίληψή μου, και όχι το ότι, ας πούμε, μπορεί να διαφωνούμε επειδή βλέπουμε τα πράγματα διαφορετικά ή, ω θεοί, να κάνεις εσύ λάθος. Σαπό και αποχωρώ από το διάλογο.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Τώρα δεν καταλαβαίνω εγώ τι θες να πεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Και όχι, δε λέω ότι το κάπνισμα κάνει καλό στην υγεία, και εγώ ούτε έχω καπνίσει ποτέ μου, και με ενοχλεί όταν καπνίζουν άλλοι, αλλά ότι ορισμένα πράγματα είναι υπερβολές.



Η στατιστική δεν είναι υπερβολές. Όταν μια έρευνα* σού λέει ότι η πιθανότητα να σε βρει καρκίνος του πνεύμονα είναι 0,2% αν δεν καπνίζεις και 24% αν καπνίζεις σαν φουγάρο, τι ακριβώς βλέπεις υπερβολικό απέναντι στην θέασή μας για τον καπνό;

Το "μια χαρά" που λες είναι πολύ σχετικό. Για να κάνεις σύγκριση σε σχέση με μια ειδική συνήθεια, δεν μπορείς να παίρνεις το γενικό.


* μια, δυο, δέκα, δέκα χιλιάδες...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2013)

Στον ιστότοπο με τις κριτικές εστιατορίων που παρακολουθώ, προστέθηκε η δυνατότητα να εκπροσωπούνται τα εστιατόρια, να διαφημίζονται, αλλά και να απαντούν στις κριτικές. Κοιτάξτε τι βρήκε να βάλει στη διαφήμισή του ένα εστιατόριο. Νομίζει ο πονηρός εστιάτορας ότι μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο θα προσελκύσει περισσότερη πελατεία; Μα οι καπνιστές πάνε ήδη παντού, επειδή ξέρουν ότι κατά 99% οι εστιάτορες κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια. Το μόνο που θα καταφέρει είναι να μην πατήσουν ποτέ οι μη καπνιστές.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2013)

Γιατί «πονηρός», Αλεξάνδρα; Δίνει απλώς μια πληροφορία που ενδιαφέρει ένα μέρος των δυνητικών επισκεπτών του.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2013)

Λέω "πονηρός" ή μάλλον "κουτοπόνηρος", επειδή χρησιμοποιεί το κάπνισμα ως τέχνασμα για να αυξήσει την πελατεία του. Πιστεύει ότι τα άδεια του τραπέζια θα γεμίσουν αν διαφημίσει το κάπνισμα, αλλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι (θεωρητικά) θα τη μειώσει. "Θεωρητικά", επειδή σίγουρα οι περισσότεροι πελάτες του δεν συμβουλεύονται ιστοσελίδες πριν βγουν για φαγητό. Από τους επισκέπτες της ιστοσελίδας, πάντως, δεν νομίζω να κερδίσει πελατεία. Αν είχε διαβάσει με λίγη προσοχή τις κριτικές που έχουν καταχωρηθεί, θα είχε διαπιστώσει ότι ακόμα και οι καπνιστές εκφράζουν την ενόχλησή τους όταν υπάρχει ντουμάνι σ' έναν χώρο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2013)

Στην μπίζνες και στο μάρκετινγκ το εάν υπάρχουν 'τεχνάσματα" ή legit τεχνικές είναι απλώς θέμα οπτικής γωνίας. Και το WiFi για την προσέλκυση πελατείας το αναφέρει, και το χορτοφαγικό μενού, και τη ζωντανή μουσική. Εσύ πρωτευόντως δεν θα πας επειδή επιτρέπει το κάπνισμα, εγώ μάλλον επειδή έχει ζωντανή μουσική. Αλλά δεν βλέπω πονηριά στο να διαλαλεί κάποιος ό,τι χαρακτηριστικό πιστεύει ότι "πουλάει". Βλακώδες μπορεί, όπως λες κι εσύ, να είναι — αν δεν έχει κάνει καλά την έρευνά του πάνω στο θέμα και τις προεκτάσεις του. Αλλά πονηρό, γιατί; Αυτό λέω.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2013)

Πονηρό/κουτοπόνηρο επειδή λογικά δεν θα έπρεπε να διαφημίζει κάτι που --στα χαρτιά, τουλάχιστον-- είναι παράνομο. Το κάνει όμως νομίζοντας ότι αυτός είναι πιο έξυπνος από άλλους εστιάτορες που δεν διανοούνται να το διαφημίσουν, παρά το γεγονός ότι στην πράξη το επιτρέπουν.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2013)

Μισό λεπτό, νόμιζα ότι υπήρχε παραθυράκι στον νόμο και ότι μπορεί _σύννομα _ένα μαγαζί να επιτρέπει το κάπνισμα, όχι;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2013)

Όχι, δεν ξέρω κανένα τέτοιο παραθυράκι για εστιατόρια.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2013)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο νόμος μιλάει για ολική απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος στους δημόσιους χώρους, με την εξαίρεση κέντρων νυχτερινής διασκέδασης άνω των 300 τ.μ. - η εξαίρεση όμως ίσχυε μέχρι το 2011.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2013)

Νόμιζα ότι λειτουργούσε ο θεσμός τού τσιγαρόσημου (το καθ' ου εστιατόριο που αναφέρεις έχει ζωντανή μουσική, οπότε μάλλον θα μπορούσε να περιληφθεί στις σχετικές προβλέψεις), αλλά τελικά βλέπω ότι...: http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=1724763.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι υπήρχε δυνατότητα εξαίρεσης αν π.χ. το κατάστημα λειτουργεί σαν καπνιστική λέσχη για μέλη (δε νομίζω να απαγορεύεται στις λέσχες να προσφέρουν φαγητό, ποτό και ζωντανή μουσική ή να προσφέρουν την ιδιότητα του μέλους με χρονοχρέωση).


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2013)

Η Νέα Υόρκη σκέφεται να ανεβάσει την ηλικία για αγορά τσιγάρων (όχι για κατοχή και κατανάλωση) στα 21 χρόνια, όπως είναι για το οινόπνευμα. (ΝΥΤ)

"Ms. Quinn and Dr. Farley defended the proposal, saying that people typically make the transition from experimental smoking to regular smoking around age 20, and that by making cigarettes harder to obtain at a young age the city would make it less likely that people would become lifelong addicts. "

Αλλά:
At 18, New Yorkers are old enough to fight in wars, to drive and to vote, but if the smoking restriction passed they would be prohibited from deciding whether to take the risk of smoking. 
και:
While alcohol may impair a person’s judgment and so warrants a law that requires partakers to be 21 or older, Ms. Bautista said, cigarettes do not alter a person’s state of mind. “Cigarettes will not intoxicate you the same way as alcohol,” she said. “It will not put you under any influence.”


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2013)

Τα ίδια σκέφτηκα κι εγώ. Ότι σε λίγο πιο εύκολα θα αγοράζεις περίστροφο παρά τσιγάρα σ' αυτή τη χώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2013)

smoking guns...


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> smoking guns...


 
Αυτό που τον πάνε τον μορφονιό για weapons of mass destruction πώς σας φαίνεται; Δηλαδή οι άλλοι που ρίχνουν στα παιδάκια με 400 βολές το λεπτό δεν είναι WMD?


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2013)

Βέβαια είναι, αλλά εκείνα τα πουλάνε οι βιομηχανίες όπλων, οπότε προστατεύονται από την αμερικανική νομοθεσία :)


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2013)

Ενώ η χύτρα ταχύτητος ήταν αυθαίρετο, σκέτη ασχήμια...


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2013)

*E-Cigarettes Are in Vogue and at a Crossroads* (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 20, 2013)

Όταν σε απειλούν οι καπνιστές


Διανύουμε ιστορικά ίσως τη δυσκολότερη κρίση μετά το Β’ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, όπου η αποκατάσταση του κύρους της χώρας σε διεθνές επίπεδο και η δημιουργία κλίματος ευνομούμενης Πολιτείας στο εσωτερικό, είναι πιο επιτακτικές από ποτέ.

Οι δυο αυτές αρχές ωστόσο, εξακολουθούν να είναι άγνωστες λέξεις στον τομέα του καπνίσματος όπου η αλήθεια είναι πως έχουν γίνει σημαντικά βήματα σε σχέση με το παρελθόν:

το ποσοστό των Ελλήνων καπνιστών σε ημερήσια βάση έχει περιορισθεί στο 30,5%, έχουμε φύγει, δηλαδή, από τις θλιβερές «πρωτιές» του πρόσφατου παρελθόντος.
η κατανάλωση τσιγάρων σε ετήσια βάση έχει μειωθεί κατά 35% από το 2007 και βαίνει πτωτικά ακόμη και σήμερα.
η άποψη του μέσου Έλληνα για τη χρήση προϊόντων καπνού έχει σημαντικά διαφοροποιηθεί, ιδίως στους νέους.
στα σχολεία μας έχουν αναπτυχθεί πολύ σοβαρές και αποτελεσματικές εκπαιδευτικές δραστηριότητες από άξιους εκπαιδευτικούς λειτουργούς που μοχθούν για ένα καλύτερο αύριο.
Όλα αυτά τα ελπιδοφόρα μηνύματα, ακυρώνονται από τη μη εφαρμογή του Νόμου προστασίας των πολιτών από το παθητικό κάπνισμα στους χώρους εστίασης και διασκέδασης. Όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε, μετά την ψήφιση του σχετικού Νόμου δεν παρατηρείται κανένας έλεγχος, καμιά πολιτική βούληση για στοιχειώδη εφαρμογή μιας κίνησης εκσυγχρονισμού και προόδου της χώρας.
Εκατομμύρια τουρίστες απορούν πώς είναι δυνατόν να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

Όπως έχει αποκαλύψει πρόσφατη έρευνα της Παγκόσμιας Οργάνωσης Υγείας, που διεξήχθη σε 192 χώρες, η έκθεση των μη καπνιστών στο παθητικό κάπνισμα προκαλεί 600.000 θανάτους ετησίως. Το 1/3 των θανάτων αυτών είναι παιδιά, ενώ ιδιαίτερα ευάλωτη κατηγορία είναι οι γυναίκες, με ετήσιο αριθμό θανάτων περίπου 281.000.

Είμαστε η μόνη χώρα της Ευρώπης, όπου, κατά παράβαση της ίδιας μας της νομοθεσίας αλλά και των διεθνών μας συμφωνιών, μια έγκυος γυναίκα αποκλείεται από κάθε μορφή διασκέδασης, ενώ τα παιδιά μας βιώνουν μια ακατανόητη αντίφαση, γιατί, αντίθετα με ό,τι ακούν στο σχολείο, διδάσκονται έμπρακτα να καπνίζουν στις καφετέριες και στους χώρους της καθημερινής τους διασκέδασης.

Πρόκειται για μια καταφανή εκποίηση της Δημόσιας Υγείας, της Οικονομίας, των ασφαλιστικών μας οργανισμών και της διεθνούς εικόνας της χώρας, στο βωμό του κέρδους συγκεκριμένων οικονομικών συμφερόντων.

Η εφαρμογή του νόμου αυτού αποτελεί πλέον αίτημα και των ίδιων των νέων: 10.000 Έλληνες φοιτητές προσυπέγραψαν πρόσφατα αίτημα να αναγνωριστεί η προστασία από το παθητικό κάπνισμα ως ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα. Σύμφωνα με την έρευνα γνώμης που πραγματοποιήθηκε πανελλαδικά στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια από την Εθνική Επιτροπή για τον Έλεγχο του Καπνίσματος σε συνεργασία με το Εθνικό Δίκτυο Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας (ΕΔΕΤ), οι φοιτητές αιτούνται την ενεργοποίηση ευρωπαϊκών μηχανισμών για την αναγνώριση του παθητικού καπνίσματος ως ζήτημα παραβίασης των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων στους τομείς, υγείας εργασίας και προστασίας της γυναίκας και του παιδιού. Παράλληλα ζητούν να αναγνωριστεί το παθητικό κάπνισμα στους κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους ως μια εκτεταμένη μορφή βίας, που στρέφεται κυρίως εναντίον μικρών παιδιών και αδύναμων πληθυσμιακών ομάδων, όπως είναι οι πάσχοντες από αναπνευστικά ή καρδιαγγειακά νοσήματα και οι έγκυες γυναίκες. Το πρωτοποριακό αυτό αίτημα εισηγήθηκε πρόσφατα η Ελλάδα σε όλη την Ευρώπη μέσω της πρόσφατης συνάντησης του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικτύου για τον Έλεγχο του Καπνίσματος (European Network for Smoking and Tobacco Prevention-ΕΝSP) που έλαβε χώρα στην Αθήνα, με στόχο να ξεκινήσει άμεσα διαβούλευση τόσο κεντρικά σε κάθε χώρα της Ευρώπης, όσο και στις Βρυξέλλες. 

Η παρέμβαση της πολιτείας απαιτεί περισσή γενναιότητα, θα αποτελέσει όμως ανεκτίμητη προσφορά στη γενιά των νέων Ελλήνων που έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα σε ένα καλύτερο μέλλον.

*Ο Παναγιώτης Κ. Μπεχράκης, ΜD, PhD(McGill), FCCP, Adjunct Professor, Harvard University, είναι πρόεδρος της Εθνικής Επιτροπής για τον Έλεγχο του Καπνίσματος.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2013)

Μια ιστοσελίδα που δείχνει πολύ παραστατικά τις συνέπειες του καπνίσματος στο σώμα των καπνιστών.
http://tobaccobody.fi/
Βλέπουμε, για παράδειγμα, ότι οι καπνιστές προσβάλλονται πιο συχνά από έλκος στομάχου από τους μη καπνιστές, επειδή η νικοτίνη αδυνατίζει την αντίσταση του οργανισμού στο ελικοβακτηρίδιο.


----------



## Costas (Nov 12, 2013)

Ωραίες αντικαπνιστικές αφίσες. (Athens Voice)


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2013)

Τις απόψεις μου για το κάπνισμα στους δημόσιους χώρους δεν έχει σημασία να τις πω ή να τις ξαναπώ. Διαβάζω ωστόσο αυτό:

Στην ενεργοποίηση του αντικαπνιστικού νόμου προχωρά το υπουργείο Υγείας, όπως προκύπτει από εγκύκλιο που εστάλη στις Περιφέρειες όλης της χώρας αναφορικά με τους υγειονομικούς ελέγχους σε εστιατόρια, μπαρ, καφετέριες κ.λπ. εν όψει των εορτών.

*Στην εγκύκλιο του υπουργείου Υγείας αναφέρεται ότι οι καπνιστές που «συλλαμβάνονται» να καπνίζουν σε κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους, θα πληρώνουν πρόστιμο έως και 500 ευρώ.*

*Τσουχτερά είναι τα πρόστιμα και για τους επιχειρηματίες που δεν έχουν συμμορφωθεί με το νόμο. Ανάλογα με την παράβαση θα πληρώνουν πρόστιμο από 500 έως και 10.000 ευρώ.*

Σύμφωνα με το υπουργείο, «ιδιαίτερη προσοχή θα πρέπει να δίδεται εάν υπάρχουν ειδικές πινακίδες αναρτημένες με το σήμα απαγόρευσης του καπνίσματος στους ανάλογους χώρους, εάν υπάρχουν τασάκια κ.λ.π στα τραπέζια πελατών, εάν υπάρχει το απαιτούμενο βιβλίο αναφοράς και καταγραφής ελέγχων σε εφαρμογή της αντικαπνιστικής νομοθεσίας».

Το υπουργείο προειδοποιεί ότι «θεωρείται δεδομένη η επιβολή κυρώσεων (διοικητικών και ποινικών), στις περιπτώσεις που διαπιστώνονται παραβάσεις, από τις οποίες είναι δυνατό να προκληθεί κίνδυνος για τη Δημόσια Υγεία». 
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231278057

και σκέφτομαι ότι, αν μπεις σε κέντρο στις γιορτές και πας να επιβάλεις πρόστιμο 500 ευρώ σε καπνιστή, δεν αποκλείεται να σηκωθεί ολόκληρο το κέντρο και να σε κάνει μπαούλο στο ξύλο, έτσι που είναι τα πράγματα. Ξέρω και τον αντίλογο σε αυτό που λέω. Αλλά σκέφτομαι και ότι για να εφαρμοστεί ένας νόμος χρειάζεται πρόστιμο που δεν θα βάλει αρχές και πολίτες σε κόντρα που επιτρέπει ανταρσία ή δοσοληψία. Και πρέπει να στηρίζεται σε συχνούς ελέγχους για να μην επιτρέπεται να περνάμε σε αδράνεια και παραβατικότητα και αποκεί στην απειλή των εξοντωτικών προστίμων. Αυτό δεν είναι νομοθεσία, σκοτσέζικο ντους είναι.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αλλά σκέφτομαι και ότι για να εφαρμοστεί ένας νόμος χρειάζεται πρόστιμο που δεν θα βάλει αρχές και πολίτες σε κόντρα που επιτρέπει ανταρσία ή δοσοληψία. Και πρέπει να στηρίζεται σε συχνούς ελέγχους για να μην επιτρέπεται να περνάμε σε αδράνεια και παραβατικότητα και αποκεί στην απειλή των εξοντωτικών προστίμων. Αυτό δεν είναι νομοθεσία, σκοτσέζικο ντους είναι.


Ε, μα ναι! Ας ήταν το πρόστιμο 10€ αλλά σίγουρο, δηλαδή να ξέρεις ότι αν ανάψεις τσιγάρο 9 στις 10 φορές θα πληρώσεις πρόστιμο. Τώρα θυμήθηκαν μάλλον ότι έρχονται γιορτές, σου λέει ας μαζέψουμε και τίποτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 4, 2013)

Παντελώς χαμένη υπόθεση. Ο αντικαπνιστικός νόμος ξεκίνησε λάθος, κάτι πήγε να γίνει αλλά άργησαν πολύ και όταν άρχισε να γίνεται πολύ έντονη η κρίση οι καταστηματάρχες αποφάσισαν να ξεχάσουν ότι ψηφίστηκε ποτέ τέτοιος νόμος, για να μην χάσουν πελατεία. Πλέον εντελώς απροκάλυπτα έχει παντού τασάκια και δεν φαίνεται να νιώθει κανείς έστω και ενοχή.

Συμφωνώ με την λογική του μικρού προστίμου, αλλά το θέμα είναι ποιος θα κάνει τους ελέγχους. Για να πιάνεις 9 στις 10 παραβάσεις πρέπει να ξοδέψεις και χρήμα. Με μικρό πρόστιμο δεν λέει. Απ' όσο θυμάμαι, αν θυμάμαι καλά, στην Αγγλία το πρόστιμο είναι 50 λίρες.


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2013)

Φαντάζομαι τι θα γίνει άμα πάει κανένας να επιβάλει πρόστιμο, έστω και 10 ευρώ, σε καπνιστή:
Μα κύριε καπνοελεγκτή, είμαι άνεργος άνθρωπος, πού να βρω τα δέκα ευρώ; Όλη η οικογένεια είμαστε άνεργοι εδώ και μήνες, ένα τσιγάρο μου έχει μείνει όλο κι όλο για παρηγοριά και πας να με τιμωρήσεις;
Ας μην αναφέρω αυτούς που θα το έβαζαν στα πόδια για να μην δώσουν τα στοιχεία τους. Κι άμα καμιά μέρα κάποιος το βάλει στα πόδια και πάει να περάσει απέναντι και τον κόψει κανέναν αυτοκίνητο, μετά θα έχουμε πρωτοσέλιδα "το κράτος σκοτώνει για ένα δεκάρικο" και μπορεί να έχουμε και καμιά πορεία καπνιστών με επεισόδια κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 4, 2013)

SBE said:


> Φαντάζομαι τι θα γίνει άμα πάει κανένας να επιβάλει πρόστιμο, έστω και 10 ευρώ, σε καπνιστή:
> Μα κύριε καπνοελεγκτή, είμαι άνεργος άνθρωπος, πού να βρω τα δέκα ευρώ; Όλη η οικογένεια είμαστε άνεργοι εδώ και μήνες, ένα τσιγάρο μου έχει μείνει όλο κι όλο για παρηγοριά και πας να με τιμωρήσεις;
> Ας μην αναφέρω αυτούς που θα το έβαζαν στα πόδια για να μην δώσουν τα στοιχεία τους. Κι άμα καμιά μέρα κάποιος το βάλει στα πόδια και πάει να περάσει απέναντι και τον κόψει κανέναν αυτοκίνητο, μετά θα έχουμε πρωτοσέλιδα "το κράτος σκοτώνει για ένα δεκάρικο" και μπορεί να έχουμε και καμιά πορεία καπνιστών με επεισόδια κλπ κλπ κλπ.



α) να περάσει απέναντι, πού; Σε μαγαζί είναι, θα πρέπει να σηκωθεί, να αφήσει απλήρωτο λογαριασμό, κτλ, κτλ.
β) πρόστιμο θα φάει και ο μαγαζάτορας, άρα δεν θα επιτρέπει το κάπνισμα.
γ) απάντηση στην σπαραξικάρδια ερώτηση του ανέργου καπνιστή για τα 10 ευρώ: κόψε το κάπνισμα για μια βδομάδα.


Προχθές βγήκα σε μια ταβέρνα με μερικούς φίλους μου, δυο ζευγάρια κι έναν συνάδελφο. Το ένα ζευγάρι ήταν με το μωρό τους (ενός χρόνου) ενώ το άλλο ζευγάρι περιμένει παιδί μετά τις γιορτές. Δίπλα μας μια παρέα που κάπνιζαν και το μαγαζί σχετικά μικρό και χωρίς καλό εξαερισμό. Πήγε λοιπόν η φίλη μου -η έγκυος- και τους είπε ότι επειδή έχουμε μωρό και η ίδια περιμένει σε λίγο καιρό, μήπως μπορούν να μην καπνίζουν, αν έχουν την ευγενή καλοσύνη (δεν το μεταφέρω σωστά, είναι ευγενική σε βαθμό αηδίας και δεν θυμάμαι πώς ακριβώς το έθεσε). Της απάντησαν κάτι αγενές και θυμωμένα, το οποίο δεν άκουσα, και συνέχισαν να καπνίζουν, σαν πρεζάκια, μέχρι να τους μεταφέρουν σε ένα τραπέζι πιο πέρα. Δεν ήταν πιτσιρίκια, ήταν στα 30-40 τους. Λοιπόν, εδώ είναι το πρόβλημα. Η παιδεία, η έλλειψη σεβασμού. Αν δεν ξεκινήσει από εκεί η υπόθεση, είναι χαμένη από χέρι. Το πρόστιμο μόνο του δεν θα δώσει την λύση. Ομολογώ πως δεν έχω καμμιά καλή ιδέα για το πώς να γίνει αυτό στους ήδη ενήλικους καπνιστές· πώς να δημιουργηθούν οι συνθήκες σεβασμού και αλληλοκατανόησης.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2013)

Όπως έχουμε πει πολλές φορές σε αυτό το νήμα, μερικοί καταστηματάρχες πιστεύουν ότι αν επιβάλουν την απαγόρευση καπνίσματος στο κατάστημά τους, θα χάσουν την πελατεία τους. Αυτό είναι εντελώς λάθος. Κι αν χάσουν κάποιον βαριά εθισμένο, θα κερδίσουν πολλούς άλλους που τώρα δεν πατάνε στο μαγαζί τους. Όταν διαβάζω κριτικές στο ask4food.gr, η τελική μου απόφαση για το αν θα πάω σ' ένα εστιατόριο βασίζεται σ' αυτή την πληροφορία, δηλαδή αν ο καταστηματάρχης με σέβεται αρκετά για να με προστατέψει τηρώντας τον νόμο.

Όλοι οι καπνιστές είναι σε θέση να ελέγξουν τον εθισμό τους και να περάσουν μερικές ώρες χωρίς τσιγάρο -- έστω και με διαλείμματα για να καπνίσουν στο πεζοδρόμιο. Από τους καταστηματάρχες εξαρτάται το θέμα, και όχι από την αγωγή του κάθε πελάτη που αποθρασύνεται και φέρεται σαν τραμπούκος.


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2013)

Αμ΄ν βρε Ελλη, "περάσει απέναντι" σχήμα λόγου. Μπορεί να είναι κι άλλοι στην παρέα που θα πληρώσουν το λογαριασμό. 

Σχετικά με τα περί σεβασμού: κάποτε θυμάμαι ρωτούσαν τον διπλανό τους αν μπορούσαν να καπνίσουν, από κάποια εποχή και μετά αυτά κόπηκαν. Δεν ξέρω αν κόπηκαν την ίδια εποχή που απαγορέυτηκε το κάπνισμα σε μερικούς χώρους (π.χ. στη συγκοινωνία). Μπορεί να άρχισε να δουλευει η λογική αφού δεν είμαι εκεί που απαγορέυεται δεν χρειάζεται να ρωτήσω. 
Το αστείο είναι ότι αυτός που ήταν αγενής προς την έγκυο που του ζήτησε να μην καπνίζει θα έβριζε θεούς και δαίμονες και θα είχε κάνει μεγάλη φασαρία αν ζητούσε ο ίδιος από κάποιον άλλον να μην καπνίζει κι ο άλλος αρνιόταν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 4, 2013)

Ναι, συνήθως αυτό συμβαίνει με την αγένεια, είναι δηλωτική θράσους.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 31, 2013)

Ψυχαγωγία Χωρίς Καπνό.

Μια χρήσιμη λίστα με καταστήματα που τηρούν τον αντικαπνιστικό νόμο. Ανανεώνεται και ενημερώνεται. Και φόρουμ διαθέτει. :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2013)

Επιτέλους, μια ιδέα που είχα πριν από χρόνια και δεν στάθηκε δυνατό να πραγματοποιήσω, υλοποιήθηκε!


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2014)

Προς φιλόζωους καπνιστές: Dogs whose owners smoke at risk of developing atopic dermatitis, study finds. (Asahi Shimbun)


----------



## Costas (Mar 24, 2014)

Selling nicotine by the pound. 110 δολάρια το λίτρο και 195 δολάρια το γαλόνι, σε πυκνότητα διαλύματος 10%. Διατίθεται και σε βαρέλια των 55 γαλονιών. Μια κουταλιά της σούπας σκοτώνει. Οι τοξικοεξαρτημένοι γονείς να προσέχουν τα μωρά και τα νήπιά τους (και τα ζώα τους, βλ. παραπάνω), γιατί, καθώς πια τα ηλετσιγάρα δεν είναι μιας χρήσης αλλά ξαναγεμίζονται με υγρό, πολλά νήπια έχουν ήδη καταλήξει στα νοσοκομεία μετά από κατάποση των μπουκαλιών του διαλύματος. Επίσης μια ενήλικη γυναίκα κατέληξε στο νοσοκομείο με καρδιακά προβλήματα όταν το ηλετσιγάρο έσπασε στο κρεβάτι της και το υγρό διαπέρασε το δέρμα της.

*Selling a Poison by the Barrel: Liquid Nicotine for E-Cigarettes*
MATT RICHTEL / NYT, March 23, 2014

A dangerous new form of a powerful stimulant is hitting markets nationwide, for sale by the vial, the gallon and even the barrel.

The drug is nicotine, in its potent, liquid form — extracted from tobacco and tinctured with a cocktail of flavorings, colorings and assorted chemicals to feed the fast-growing electronic cigarette industry.

These “e-liquids,” the key ingredients in e-cigarettes, are powerful neurotoxins. Tiny amounts, whether ingested or absorbed through the skin, can cause vomiting and seizures and even be lethal. A teaspoon of even highly diluted e-liquid can kill a small child.

But, like e-cigarettes, e-liquids are not regulated by federal authorities. They are mixed on factory floors and in the back rooms of shops, and sold legally in stores and online in small bottles that are kept casually around the house for regular refilling of e-cigarettes.

Evidence of the potential dangers is already emerging. Toxicologists warn that e-liquids pose a significant risk to public health, particularly to children, who may be drawn to their bright colors and fragrant flavorings like cherry, chocolate and bubble gum.

“It’s not a matter of if a child will be seriously poisoned or killed,” said Lee Cantrell, director of the San Diego division of the California Poison Control System and a professor of pharmacy at the University of California, San Francisco. “It’s a matter of when.”

Reports of accidental poisonings, notably among children, are soaring. Since 2011, there appears to have been one death in the United States, a suicide by an adult who injected nicotine. But less serious cases have led to a surge in calls to poison control centers. Nationwide, the number of cases linked to e-liquids jumped to 1,351 in 2013, a 300 percent increase from 2012, and the number is on pace to double this year, according to information from the National Poison Data System. Of the cases in 2013, 365 were referred to hospitals, triple the previous year’s number.

Examples come from across the country. Last month, a 2-year-old girl in Oklahoma City drank a small bottle of a parent’s nicotine liquid, started vomiting and was rushed to an emergency room.

That case and age group is considered typical. Of the 74 e-cigarette and nicotine poisoning cases called into Minnesota poison control in 2013, 29 involved children age 2 and under. In Oklahoma, all but two of the 25 cases in the first two months of this year involved children age 4 and under.

In terms of the immediate poison risk, e-liquids are far more dangerous than tobacco, because the liquid is absorbed more quickly, even in diluted concentrations.

“This is one of the most potent naturally occurring toxins we have,” Mr. Cantrell said of nicotine. But e-liquids are now available almost everywhere. “It is sold all over the place. It is ubiquitous in society.”

The surge in poisonings reflects not only the growth of e-cigarettes but also a shift in technology. Initially, many e-cigarettes were disposable devices that looked like conventional cigarettes. Increasingly, however, they are larger, reusable gadgets that can be refilled with liquid, generally a combination of nicotine, flavorings and solvents. In Kentucky, where about 40 percent of cases involved adults, one woman was admitted to the hospital with cardiac problems after her e-cigarette broke in her bed, spilling the e-liquid, which was then absorbed through her skin.

The problems with adults, like those with children, owe to carelessness and lack of understanding of the risks. In the cases of exposure in children, “a lot of parents didn’t realize it was toxic until the kid started vomiting,” said Ashley Webb, director of the Kentucky Regional Poison Control Center at Kosair Children’s Hospital.

The increased use of liquid nicotine has, in effect, created a new kind of recreational drug category, and a controversial one. For advocates of e-cigarettes, liquid nicotine represents the fuel of a technology that might prompt people to quit smoking, and there is anecdotal evidence that is happening. But there are no long-term studies about whether e-cigarettes will be better than nicotine gum or patches at helping people quit. Nor are there studies about the long-term effects of inhaling vaporized nicotine.

Unlike nicotine gums and patches, e-cigarettes and their ingredients are not regulated. The Food and Drug Administration has said it plans to regulate e-cigarettes but has not disclosed how it will approach the issue. Many e-cigarette companies hope there will be limited regulation.

“It’s the wild, wild west right now,” said Chip Paul, chief executive officer of Palm Beach Vapors, a company based in Tulsa, Okla., that operates 13 e-cigarette franchises nationwide and plans to open 50 more this year. “Everybody fears F.D.A. regulation, but honestly, we kind of welcome some kind of rules and regulations around this liquid.”

Mr. Paul estimated that this year in the United States there will be sales of one million to two million liters of liquid used to refill e-cigarettes, and it is widely available on the Internet. Liquid Nicotine Wholesalers, based in Peoria, Ariz., charges $110 for a liter with 10 percent nicotine concentration. The company says on its website that it also offers a 55 gallon size. Vaporworld.biz sells a gallon at 10 percent concentrations for $195.

Mr. Paul said he was worried that some manufacturers outside the United States — China is a major center of e-cigarette production — were not always delivering the concentrations and purity of nicotine they promise. Some retailers, Mr. Paul said, “are selling liquid and they don’t have a clue what is in it.”

Cynthia Cabrera, executive director of Smoke Free Alternatives Trade Association, said she would also favor regulations, including those that would include childproof bottles and warning labels, and also manufacturing standards. But she said many companies already were doing that voluntarily, and that parents also needed to take some responsibility.

“You wouldn’t leave a bottle of Ajax out,” she said. Advocates of e-cigarettes sometimes draw comparisons between nicotine and caffeine, characterizing both as recreational stimulants that carry few risks. But that argument is not established by science, and many health advocates take issue with the comparison.

“There’s no risk to a barista no matter how much caffeine they spill on themselves,” said Dr. Neal L. Benowitz, a professor at the University of California, San Francisco, who specializes in nicotine research. “Nicotine is different.”

Without proper precautions, like wearing gloves while mixing e-liquids, these products “represents a serious workplace hazard,” he said.

The nicotine levels in e-liquids varies. Most range between 1.8 percent and 2.4 percent, concentrations that can cause sickness, but rarely death, in children. But higher concentrations, like 10 percent or even 7.2 percent, are widely available on the Internet. A lethal dose at such levels would take “less than a tablespoon,” according to Dr. Cantrell, from the poison control system in California. “Not just a kid. One tablespoon could kill an adult,” he said.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2014)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν το συνειδητοποιούν οι καπνιστές γονείς, πάντως. Εδώ το παθητικό κάπνισμα (τόσο στην εγκυμοσύνη όσο και στη βρεφική ηλικία) είναι επικίνδυνο, φαντάσου να έχεις και νικοτίνη σε υγρή μορφή (αν και διάλυμα καπνού είναι πολύ καλό εντομοκτόνο για τα παράσιτα των φυτών, πάντως).


----------



## Costas (Mar 24, 2014)

Ε καλά, υπάρχουν λογιώ-λογιώ γονείς. Καλό είναι πάντως να υπάρχει διαφώτιση για τις ουσίες αυτές και για την επικινδυνότητά τους.


----------



## Costas (Mar 25, 2014)

*Smoking Proves Hard to Shake Among the Poor*
By SABRINA TAVERNISE and ROBERT GEBELOFF
(ΝΥΤ)
A new study shows that affluent counties have experienced the biggest declines in smoking rates, while progress in the poorest ones has stagnated.
[Έτσι εξηγούνται όλα...]


----------



## Costas (Mar 28, 2014)

(in.gr)
Διάταξη στο πολυνομοσχέδιο που ψηφίζεται την Κυριακή επιτρέπει τη δημιουργία χώρων για καπνιστές σε καζίνο, μουσικές σκηνές και πρακτορεία ΟΠΑΠ. Οι ιδιοκτήτες θα πρέπει όμως να πληρώνουν κάθε χρόνο «καπνόσημο» ύψους 200 ευρώ ανά τετραγωνικό.

«Στα καζίνο και στα κέντρα διασκέδασης με ζωντανή μουσική εμβαδού άνω των 300 τ.μ. και στα καταστήματα όπου νομίμως διεξάγονται τυχερά παίγνια, μπορούν να δημιουργούνται χώροι καπνιζόντων, οι οποίοι δεν επιτρέπεται να υπερβαίνουν το ένα δεύτερο (του συνολικού εμβαδού του καταστήματος. Για τη δημιουργία τέτοιων χώρων καταβάλλεται ετήσιο τέλος ποσού ευρώ ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο» αναφέρει η διάταξη του πολυνομοσχεδίου.

Οι όροι και προϋποθέσεις λειτουργίας των χώρων καπνιζόντων, ο χρόνος καταβολής και η διαδικασία είσπραξης του ετήσιου τέλους μένει να καθοριστούν με κοινή απόφαση των υπουργών Οικονομικών και Υγείας.

Ολοταχώς στην Αφρική, όπου ανήκομεν. Γιατί να το κρύψομε άλλωστε;


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2014)

Προφανώς τα συγκεκριμένα καταστήματα θεωρούνται κάτι ανάμεσα σε καταγώγια και καπνοτεκέδες.


----------



## Costas (Mar 31, 2014)

*Το κάπνισμα ωφελεί σοβαρά τον Μελισσανίδη* (Στο κόκκινο)
Του Γιώργου Ανανδρανιστάκη 

Το 2011 είχε ψηφιστεί νόμος (4002/2011) που απαγόρευε το κάπνισμα στα καταστήματα του ΟΠΑΠ, ώστε να αναγκάζονται οι άνθρωποι να βγαίνουν έξω για ένα τσιγάρο και να μην τζογάρουν μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως. Τρία χρόνια μετά, τον Μάρτιο του 2014, η κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά-Βενιζέλου έφερε ρύθμιση που επιτρέπει το κάπνισμα στα καταστήματα του ΟΠΑΠ και την ενέταξε στο νομοσχέδιο του υπουργείου Υγείας για τις μεταμοσχεύσεις.

Μετά κάποιος τους είπε ότι το κάπνισμα ευθύνεται κατεξοχήν για τις μεταμοσχεύσεις πνευμόνων, καρδιών και λοιπών οργάνων, οπότε την πήραν άρον-άρον τη ρύθμιση και την έκρυψαν στην υποπαράγραφο 16 του άρθρου 1 του πολυνομοσχεδίου, μην εκτεθεί κι ο Άδωνις, ως ο υπουργός Υγείας που σπρώχνει τον κόσμο στο κάπνισμα.

Ψηφίζοντας χθες το πολυνομοσχέδιο, οι 151-152 εθνοπατέρες και εθνομητέρες ψήφισαν, ενδεχομένως εν αγνοία τους, και τη ρύθμιση που επιτρέπει το κάπνισμα στα πρακτορεία του ΟΠΑΠ. Να τζογάρει και να καπνίζει ο θεριακλής, να καπνίζει και να τζογάρει συνεχώς και αδιαλείπτως, χωρίς διάλειμμα, χωρίς ανάσα. Χωρίς ανάσα στην κυριολεξία. Να μην σηκώνεται από τη θέση του, παρά μόνο για να πάει προς νερού του.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 2, 2014)

Και κάτι για να ευθυμήσουμε:


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2014)

Από κριτική εστιατορίου στο ask4food.gr:

Εκτιμήσαμε πολύ το ότι το κάπνισμα απαγορευόταν δια ροπάλου και την ευγένεια και το χαμόγελο των σερβιτόρων. Πιάσαμε κουβέντα καπνίζοντας έξω με ενδιαφέροντες ανθρώπους, που δεν θα γνωρίζαμε ποτέ αν ανάβαμε τσιγάρο μέσα.
Ελπίζω σύντομα το μέτρο να γενικευθεί για το καλό όλων μας, το socializing αλλά και το gomenizein έξω από τα μπαρ κ εστιατόρια είναι από τα πιο ευχάριστα πράγματα που προκύπτουν.


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2014)

Σωστές οι επισημάνσεις για το gomenizein. Το θέμα είναι με τους Έλληνες (εστιάτορες) τι γίνεται, γιατί το συγκεκριμένο είναι γαλλικό...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 6, 2014)

Costas said:


> Σωστές οι επισημάνσεις για το gomenizein.


Το σωστό είναι gomenizing.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το σωστό είναι gomenizing.


Μπήκα στον πειρασμό να το διορθώσω όταν έκανα κόπι-πέιστ, αλλά τελικά συγκρατήθηκα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το σωστό είναι gomenizing.



Από τις *Λεξιπλασίες*, 3-6-2008:



somnambulist said:


> *Smirting*
> 
> Άλλη μια πορτμαντό. Φοριέται πολύ στη Βρετανία τον τελευταίο χρόνο λόγω της καπνοαπαγόρευσης. Συμφυρμός του Smoking και του flirting. (Έχουν και τις θετικές πλευρές τους οι απαγορεύσεις).





stathis said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι αν το smirting ακούγεται τόσο χάλια στα αγγλικά όσο το _φλουμάρω_ ή το _φλερτίζω_...
> (Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, έχουμε ενάμιση χρόνο να προετοιμαστούμε για την εν Ελλάδι καπνοαπαγόρευση.)





Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως προτιμώ το _τσιγαρίζω_ - το οποίο θα εφαρμόζω σε γλυκάδια και λοιπές τηγανιές, και προ καπνοαπαγορεύσεως και μετά.
> 
> ΥΓ Εάν πιστέψουμε το ΛΚΝ (κι όχι το ΛΝΕΓ), τότε το _τσιγαρίζω_ προέρχεται από βεν. _cigar_ "τσιρίζω", το οποίο κάνει μπαμ να 'ναι αντιδάνειο από το _τσυρίζω_ (του ΛΝΕΓ, αυτήν τη φορά), που 'ναι το _συρίζω_ με τσιτακισμό. Επομένως η Κεντρώα ορθή γραφή οφείλει να είναι "τσυγαρίζω" - ή μήπως σας τσυγκλάω υπερβολικά;





stathis said:


> Η υπόθεση σηκώνει τσυγάρο.
> 
> (Ο τσιτακισμός έχει σχέση με αυτό εδώ; )





nickel said:


> Zazula said:
> 
> 
> > Εγώ πάντως προτιμώ το _τσιγαρίζω_ ...
> ...



_*κορτεφουμάρω *_(un corto fumo per corteggiare) 




, ψήνω[SUP]4[/SUP] με φουμαρόλες[SUP]2[/SUP].


----------



## Costas (Apr 15, 2014)

De l'Hellène la nuque le joug ne souffre pas :laugh:

 TABAGISME - La Grèce fume et le gouvernement finasse
S’il y avait une médaille d’or de la transgression, elle serait décernée à coup sûr à la Grèce en matière de tabac. Les lois passent, les interdictions sont actées mais le fumeur grec résiste (Le Petit Journal)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 15, 2014)

Το Σάββατο το βράδυ πήγα σε μια κρητική ταβέρνα (μαγειρείο θέλουν να την αποκαλούν) της γειτονιάς μου, όπου οι Ρεθυμνιώτες ιδιοκτήτες εφαρμόζουν την απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος ως εξής:
Σε ρωτάνε αν καπνίζεις, κι αν πεις όχι, σε βάζουν τιμωρία. Ένα διπλανό δωμάτιο από την κυρίως αίθουσα της ταβέρνας, που είναι μισοσκότεινο και κακοφωτισμένο και... περιμένετε, έρχεται το καλύτερο: επικοινωνεί με δύο ανοιχτές πόρτες με την αίθουσα όπου επικρατεί το ντουμάνι. Δηλαδή και ντουμανιάζεσαι και κάθεσαι μόνος σου στο σκοτεινό δωμάτιο. Όσο για την κυρίως αίθουσα, επειδή ήταν Σάββατο και είχε ζωντανή κρητική μουσική, η αίθουσα γέμισε με οικογένειες με παιδιά κάθε ηλικίας. Από πολύ μικρά, που αναρωτιέσαι γιατί τα ξενυχτάνε, μέχρι ηλικίας γυμνασίου. Αυτοί οι γονείς κανένα πρόβλημα δεν είχαν να υποβάλουν τα παιδιά τους στο ντουμάνι. Όταν γυρίσαμε στο σπίτι μας, μύριζαν καπνό ακόμα και τα εσώρουχά μας. 

Όσο κι αν θέλεις να την αγαπήσεις την πατρίδα σου, δυστυχώς δεν σ' αφήνει.


----------



## Costas (Apr 15, 2014)

Όπου και να ταξιδέψω η Ελλάδα με ντουμανιάζει. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2014)

Από κριτική στο ask4food.gr: 
Μας ρώτησε αν έχουμε κάνει κράτηση και όταν της απαντήσαμε αρνητικά κοίταξε λίγο τον χώρο και πήγε να μας οδηγήσει στο τραπέζι μας. Την ρωτήσαμε αν θα μπορούσαμε να κάτσουμε σε καπνιστών χώρο *και τότε έσκασε η βόμβα… Δεν επιτρέπεται το κάπνισμα!*

Ως καπνίστρια (κράξτε με *ναι θέλω να μπορώ να κάνω ένα τσιγάρο στο τραπέζι που τρώω*), μου ήρθε αφού της την πω, κυρίως για την ψυχραιμία της, να σηκωθώ να φύγω. Αφού της είπαμε ότι παλιά επιτρεπόταν μας εξήγησε (με την ίδια ακριβώς ψυχραιμία αλλά οφείλω να ομολογήσω πολύ ευγενικά) ότι αυτό έχει αλλάξει.

Αλλά φάνηκε ότι ενώ η αντιμετώπιση μας δεν ήταν ως όφειλε (εντάξει υπερβάλαμε λίγο στην αρχή με το κάπνισμα και ίσως *μιλήσαμε και λίγο απότομα*), η ίδια φρόντισε να μας κάνει να μην αισθανθούμε δακτυλοδεικτούμενοι. Έχω πάει σε πολλά μαγαζιά που απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα και *σε κοιτάνε λες και είσαι μίασμα.*
​
Μάλιστα. Η κυρία καπνίστρια "Ναι, θέλει να κάνει τσιγάρο στο τραπέζι που τρώει" κι ας πάνε στο διάολο οι μη καπνιστές ή οι καπνιστές που είναι νομοταγείς, η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος μέσα σε ένα εστιατόριο "έσκασε σαν βόμβα" και δεν ήταν απλώς η τήρηση του νόμου, και αφού μίλησε "λίγο απότομα" στους σερβιτόρους, ευτυχώς δεν την κοίταξαν σαν να είναι "μίασμα", δηλαδή φέρθηκαν επαγγελματικά και κράτησαν για τον εαυτό τους τη γνώμη που σχημάτισαν για την εν λόγω κυρία.

Από τότε που ξεκίνησε η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος στα εστιατόρια, έχω καταλήξει ότι τη χειρότερη συμπεριφορά σ' αυτό το θέμα έχουν οι γυναίκες. Στα μέρη όπου οι εστιάτορες κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια οι πρώτες που γράφουν τους άλλους θαμώνες στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια είναι οι γυναίκες, και σαφώς υπερτερούν αριθμητικά έναντι των αντρών καπνιστών.


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2014)

Σήμερα στο τρένο Καλαμπάκα-Αθήνα μια γυναίκα έκανε παρατήρηση σ' έναν άντρα για δύο πράγματα, εκ των οποίων το ένα ήταν ότι κάπνιζε στο χώρο που είναι οι πόρτες του βαγονιού (κατά παράβαση της απαγόρευσης που είναι αναρτημένη σε όλες τις εισόδους των βαγονιών). Ανταλλάξανε κάτι κουβέντες, μπήκα κι εγώ στη μέση και τα έβαλα με τον καπνιστή. Μου λέει "εγώ μιλάω με την κυρία, εσείς το δικηγόρο της κάνετε;" Του λέω "ναι". Παραπέρα μου το γύρισε στον ενικό, κι εγώ επίσης. Έλεγε διάφορα, και του έλεγα ότι απαγορεύεται ρητά και το ξέρει. Στο τέλος μού λέει "κάνε μου μήνυση, να με ταΐζεις κιόλας τζάμπα στη φυλακή". Μετά από πέντε λεπτά νάσου κι ο ελεγκτής για τα εισιτήρια ("από Λιβαδειάάά..."), οπότε καθώς επέστρεφε του λέω "πείτε στον κύριο εκεί έξω ότι απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα, γιατί εμένα μου λέει να του κάνω μήνυση". Και ενώ ο ελεγκτής πήγε να του κάνει σύσταση, μπαίνει στη μέση ένας άλλος που καθόταν πίσω μου και παίρνει το μέρος του και αρχίζει να λέει ότι δεν κάπνισε ο κύριος κι ότι κι εγώ έχω βγάλει τα παπούτσια μου κι όμως δεν είπε ο ίδιος τίποτα, αν και μυρίζει ποδαρίλα. Του απαντάω "ξέρεις να υπάρχει απαγόρευση να βγάζει κανείς τα παπούτσια του στο τρένο;" (είχα βαλμένες τις κάλτσες και τα πόδια μου δεν μύριζαν). Μου λέει το αμίμητο: "δεν κάπνισε ο κύριος, το έσβησε αμέσως"...

Αυτά...


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2014)

Αυτά συμβαίνουν επειδή ζούμε στο κράτος όπου η τήρηση των νόμων όχι μόνο είναι προαιρετική, αλλά και αιτία για να θεωρηθείς αντικοινωνικό στοιχείο. Οι "καλοί" άνθρωποι είναι αυτοί που παραβαίνουν τους νόμους ή που υποστηρίζουν τους παραβάτες.


----------



## crystal (May 3, 2014)

Πάντως τα τρένα είναι από τους λίγους χώρους όπου η απαγόρευση εφαρμόζεται χωρίς πολλά προβλήματα, και μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση. Ελάχιστες φορές έχω δει άνθρωπο να καπνίζει ανάμεσα στα βαγόνια, για το κυλικείο δεν το συζητάμε καν, κι οι περισσότεροι ελεγκτές που έχω πετύχει δεν σηκώνουν κουβέντα - αν δουν κανέναν παραβάτη τον στέλνουν μέσα τσουλιστό. Εντωμεταξύ αναρωτιέμαι, ούτε δυο ώρες δεν αντέχουν πια; Με τόσο συχνές στάσεις στο Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη, δεν προλαβαίνεις καν να χαρμανιάσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2014)

crystal said:


> Εντωμεταξύ αναρωτιέμαι, ούτε δυο ώρες δεν αντέχουν πια; Με τόσο συχνές στάσεις στο Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη, δεν προλαβαίνεις καν να χαρμανιάσεις.


Φυσικά και αντέχουν. Απλώς δεν γουστάρουν να τηρούν τους νόμους σε μια χώρα όπου τα πάντα τους προτρέπουν να είναι παραβάτες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2014)

Μια προσωπική μαρτυρία από τη σελίδα του Γκρέγκορ Γκίζι στο ΦΒ:

«Η 31η Μαΐου είναι η παγκόσμια ημέρα εναντίον του καπνίσματος. Έπαψα εδώ και δέκα χρόνια να είμαι καπνιστής. Μετά το πρώτο μου έμφραγμα, το 2004, ήθελα —και έπρεπε— να κόψω το κάπνισμα. Το ξεκίνημα και μόνο ήταν μια τεράστια τομή. Τις πρώτες ημέρες αισθανόμουν σαν ακρωτηριασμένος. Δεν σκέφτεσαι τίποτε άλλο πέρα από το τσιγάρο. Δεν έχει σημασία αν κάνεις ποδήλατο ή πίνεις καφέ. Κάπνιζα από τα 16, 17 μου χρόνια. Στο τέλος είχα φτάσει τα δύο πακέτα καθημερινά. Η κατάσταση ολοένα και χειροτέρευε. Σήμερα απολαμβάνω την ανεξαρτησία μου από τη νικοτίνη. Παλιότερα, συνέβαινε το εξής: Είναι νύχτα βαθιά. Δεν έχεις άλλα τσιγάρα, έξω κάνει παλιόκαιρο, αλλά βγαίνεις να βρεις την αρρώστια σου. Τέτοια προσπάθεια μπορεί να μην την έκανες πια ούτε για μια όμορφη γυναίκα. Αλλά για το τσιγάρο θα το κάνεις. Σκέτη θλίψη! Δεν είμαι μαχητικός αλλά ανεκτικός μη καπνιστής. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να καταπιέζω τους καπνιστές απλώς και μόνο επειδή το έκοψα εγώ.»




Εορτάζεται αυτή η Παγκόσμια ημέρα στην Ελλάδα, άραγε;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 4, 2014)

Εγώ τώρα, επειδή θέλω να χαϊδευτώ (πατ πατ!), θα σας εκμυστηρευτώ ότι έχω έναν χρόνο που το έκοψα το ρημάδι! Ήταν ένα δώρο που μου έκανε το γαζελάκι -και που έκανα κι εγώ σε αυτό. Με βόηθησε το ότι έπαθα φοβερή αποστροφή στον καπνό και πριν καν πάρω στα χέρια μου τα αποτελέσματα της β' χοριακής ήξερα ότι ήμουν έγκυος. Τέρμα το τσιγάρο. :) Τώρα καμιά φορά μου λείπει σαν ιδέα, σαν παρέα, αλλά βλέπω τα μαγουλάκια της μικρής μου και ξέρω πως δεν πρόκειται, ούτε βέβαια όσο θηλάζω, αλλά ούτε και μετά, γιατί θέλω να μυρίζει τη μαμά της και όχι τον παπαστράτο  Άσε που χτες πήγα στο ΙΚΑ και ανέβηκα πηδώντας τις σκάλες μέχρι τον 5ο όροφο για πλάκα! Ένιωσα τόσο ακμαία που στ' αυτιά μου ήρθε υπόκρουση το τραγούδι του Μπαλμπόα όταν έτρωγε ωμά τα αυγά και έτρεχε τα χιλιόμετρα! Χεχεχε!

Ναι, αυτό:


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2014)

oliver_twisted said:


> Άσε που χτες πήγα στο ΙΚΑ και ανέβηκα πηδώντας τις σκάλες μέχρι τον 5ο όροφο για πλάκα!



Μπράβο! Και γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να κόβει κανείς το τσιγάρο αρκετά νωρίς, όταν θα μπορεί να ελπίζει και σε πλήρη αποκατάσταση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2014)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ναι, αυτό:


Το γνωστό στους παλαιότερους και ως «μουσική του Πατίστα» :):


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 4, 2014)

Χαχαχα! Μπράβο, Ντοκ! Κι εγώ το θυμάμαι!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 3, 2014)

*Το μεσημέρι της 4ης Ιουλίου 2009 *ένα κοπάδι από μαύρα σύννεφα μαζεύτηκε πάνω από το κέντρο της Αθήνας. Και λίγο μετά τέσσερις, όταν το απόγευμα άρχισε να τρώει τη μέρα, η πόλη λούστηκε με μία γενναιόδωρη καλοκαιρινή μπόρα. Κανένας σας δεν το θυμάται. Εγώ δεν θα το ξεχάσω όσο ζω. Στεκόμουν σε ένα μπαλκόνι κοντά στην Ομόνοια. Έβγαλα το κεφάλι από την πράσινη τέντα και άπλωσα το χέρι στη βροχή. Οι σταγόνες έσβησαν το τσιγάρο μου. Drum καπνός, σε χαρτί Rizla, ασημί. Το άφησα να πέσει στο κενό. Ήταν το τελευταίο μου τσιγάρο. Δεν είχα εκτελεστικό απόσπασμα απέναντι. Ήταν, απλώς, η στιγμή που σταμάτησα να είμαι καπνιστής. Μιλάμε για καπνιστή, όχι για social smoker. Kάπνιζα 28 χρόνια. Θεριακλής. Όχι λιγότερα από 40 τσιγάρα τη μέρα. Στην αρχή δύο με τρία πακέτα Camel. Συχνά αγόραζα και τα άφιλτρα. Και μετά ένα μεγάλο σακουλάκι καπνό. Γελοίος. Με το στριφτό, λέει, δεν καπνίζεις την ώρα που οδηγείς. Βλακείες. Μέσα σε ένα μήνα είσαι ικανός να στρίψεις ακόμα και την ώρα που ανεβαίνεις με τις μπάντες στην Πάρνηθα. Έφτυνα κομμάτια καπνού μέσα σε κίτρινο σάλιο. Στη ζωή μου πρέπει να έχω καπνίσει περισσότερα από 350.000 τσιγάρα. Δεν μπήκα στην τρέλα να υπολογίσω πόσα πλήρωσα και πόσα κύτταρα έκαψα. Προσπάθησα, όμως, να βρω ποιο τσιγάρο αγάπησα περισσότερο. Κανένα από αυτά που φαντάζεστε. Το τσιγάρο που δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ στη ζωή μου το κάπνισα στο αεροδρόμιο του Σίδνεϊ, τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2000. Χαρμάνης, μετά από ταξίδι 23 ωρών. Βγήκα από το αεροδρόμιο με τσιμπιές πόνου στο κορμί, έλεγα ότι πιάστηκα από το ταξίδι. Άναψα το Camel και αισθάνθηκα την καύλα να συναντά την ευτυχία. Το είδα και στους διπλανούς μου. Κάπνισα τρία τσιγάρα, το ένα μετά το άλλο. «Είσαι άρρωστος, μαλάκα» είπα στον εαυτό μου. Χρειάστηκε εννιά χρόνια για να μου απαντήσει.

Η συνέχεια από την εξομολόγηση του Κώστα Γιαννακίδη εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2014)

Από το «Όλα για την υγεία» του Άγγελου Στάγκου στην Καθημερινή:

Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τα «επόμενα» στοιχεία, το 2000 κάπνιζε το 35% των ενηλίκων, ενώ το 2012 το ποσοστό αυτό υποχώρησε στο 33%, μάλλον επειδή κάποιοι Ελληνες πείστηκαν ότι το «κάπνισμα βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία», όπως τονίζεται στα πακέτα των τσιγάρων, παρά γιατί οι νόμοι που απαγορεύουν το κάπνισμα σε κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους εφαρμόζονται.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/776401/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/ola-gia-thn-ygeia

Μόνο 2% διαφορά μέσα σε 12 χρόνια (με κρίση και νόμους για τους κλειστούς χώρους); Και πόσο ισχύει ο πίνακας στη Wikipedia που μας έχει τρίτους στη σειρά των πιο θεριακλήδων καπνιστών;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_cigarette_consumption_per_capita

Εδώ πάλι γιατί έχουμε διαφορά 8,9% μέσα στη δεκαετία 2000-10;
http://www.oecd-ilibrary.org/sites/...-24-en&_csp_=bc3da9a79108c2160f7cb21300faa0fe


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2014)

Έπρεπε να ήμουν στους ενόρκους. Δεκάρα δεν θα παίρνανε. 

A jury in Florida has awarded the widow of a chain smoker who died of lung cancer 18 years ago record punitive damages of more than $23bn against America's second-biggest cigarette maker, RJ Reynolds.

[...]

Cynthia Robinson, of Pensacola, sued the cigarette maker in 2008 over the death of her husband, Michael Johnson, claiming the company conspired to conceal the health dangers and addictive nature of its products.
http://www.theguardian.com/business...w-awarded-23bn-in-punitive-damages-in-florida


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 20, 2014)

Συγγνώμη, είναι τώρα αυτά σοβαρά ποσά; Κάνουν πλάκα τα αμερικανικά δικαστήρια; Αυτό κινείται στα όρια του παραλόγου. Εξάλλου το να καπνίζεις μια ζωή και να θυμηθούν οι συγγενείς σου ότι φταίει η εταιρεία αφού πεθάνεις είναι υποκριτικό και παράλογο. Δεν μιλάμε για καμμιά μακρινή εποχή που δεν γνωρίζαμε τις συνέπειες του καπνού ούτε η γυναίκα του θύματος είχε δεμένα χέρια. Τι έκανε όσο ζούσε;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> Έπρεπε να ήμουν στους ενόρκους. Δεκάρα δεν θα παίρνανε.
> 
> A jury in Florida has awarded the widow of a chain smoker who died of lung cancer 18 years ago record punitive damages of more than $23bn against America's second-biggest cigarette maker, RJ Reynolds.[...]
> 
> ...


He said jurors appeared to have been swayed by evidence of the company's aggressive marketing of tobacco products, particularly promotions aimed at young people, and by its claims that it was Johnson's choice to smoke.
[...]
Robinson's lawsuit originally was part of a large class-action litigation known as the “Engle case”, filed in 1994 against tobacco companies. ​Πολλά επιχειρήματα της ενάγουσας αφορούσαν το πώς η καπνοβιομηχανία δεν φρόντισε να προειδοποιήσει για τους κινδύνους στην υγεία. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι πριν από 20 χρόνια τα πακέτα των τσιγάρων δεν ήταν όπως είναι σήμερα, ούτε υπήρχε τόσο έντονη αντικαπνιστική προσπάθεια (εκστρατείες, απαγορεύσεις κτλ).




Hellegennes said:


> Κάνουν πλάκα τα αμερικανικά δικαστήρια;


Για την ακρίβεια, είναι θέμα των ενόρκων: punitive damages.

Εγώ συμφωνώ, πάντως. Είναι υποκριτικό να τιμωρείς μόνο τον καπνιστή και όχι και αυτόν που πουλάει τον καπνό.


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2014)

Παλ, δεν ξέρω την ηλικία σου αλλά ώρες ώρες αναφέρεσαι στο "πριν 20 χρόνια" λες και ήταν το 1994 στον μεσαίωνα 

Μερικά στοιχεία για τις ΗΠΑ που εύκολα μπορεί όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να τα επαληθεύσει (κι εγώ με ψάξιμο τα βρήκα):
Οι ΗΠΑ ήταν η πρώτη χώρα που έβαλε προειδοποιήσεις στα πακέτα το 1966 και μετά το 1970 οι προειδοποιήσεις ήταν ακόμα πιο ξεκάθαρες. Από το 1985 η στάνταρ προειδοποίηση ήταν: SURGEON GENERAL'S WARNING: Smoking Causes Lung Cancer, Heart Disease, Emphysema, And May Complicate Pregnancy. Τις έβλεπες και στα πακέτα και στα περιοδικά που είχαν διαφημίσεις. 

Το θύμα όπως λέει το άρθρο: _Johnson, a hotel shuttle-bus driver who died of lung cancer in 1996 aged 36, smoked between one and three packets a day for more 20 years, starting at age 13_, γεννημένος το 1960, άρχισε το κάπνισμα το 1973. 

Δηλαδή όχι μόνο άρχισαν οι προειδοποιήσεις όταν ήταν έξι χρονών, το 1971, που ήταν 11, απαγορεύτηκαν οι διαφημίσεις τσιγάρων στην τηλεόραση και το ραδιόφωνο στις ΗΠΑ. Την εποχή που ξεκίνησε το κάπνισμα υπήρχε ήδη καλά οργανωμένη αντικαπνιστική εκστρατεία, το ποσοστό των καπνιστών μειωνόταν με γρήγορο ρυθμό (δέκα ποσοστιαίες μονάδες κάτω μεταξύ 1955 και 1970) κλπ κλπ. Και άντε, να του δώσω το ελαφρυντικό ότι ήταν μικρός και έπεσε θύμα της έμμεσης διαφήμισης κλπ. Μετά όσο μεγάλωνε, δεν άκουσε τίποτα; Δεν πήρε χαμπάρι τίποτα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 21, 2014)

Ναι, ρε παιδιά, δεν μιλάμε για το 1950. Όχι και δεν ήξερε ότι αυτό το πράγμα *δύναται* να προκαλέσει τον θάνατο. Οκέι, ήθελαν να τιμωρήσουν την επιθετική διαφημιστική στρατηγική της εταιρείας, το καταλαβαίνω αυτό. Αλλά δεν μπορεί να είναι άμεσα υπεύθυνη η εταιρεία για τον θάνατο ενός εθισμένου και το λέω αυτό έχοντας χάσει την μητέρα μου από αλκοολισμό (που παρεμπιπτόντως τα μπουκάλια δεν έχουν καμμιά οδηγία πάνω ή μηνυματάκια όπως τα τσιγαροπακέτα και είναι σαφέστατα πιο επικίνδυνο το αλκοόλ).

Αναγνωρίζω πάντως το μερίδιο ευθύνης στην εταιρεία -και μάλιστα άμεσο- αν έκανε κάτι από τα παρακάτω:
α) προσπάθεια απόκρυψης των μελετών για τις συνέπειες του καπνού, απειλές, δυσφήμιση, κτλ
β) καμπάνια με αντίλογο στις μελέτες για τις συνέπειες του καπνού
γ) καμπάνια με ισχυρισμούς για οφέλη από το κάπνισμα
δ) δημόσια άρνηση των συνεπειών του καπνού και δη των πιθανοτήτων θανάτου

Βέβαια και τίποτα απ' αυτά να μην ισχύει, δεν λέω ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να δοθεί αποζημίωση στην χήρα, αλλά αποζημίωση ανάλογη με αυτήν που παίρνει κανείς από ασφάλεια ζωής, όχι προϋπολογισμό κράτους.


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2014)

Πάντως, όπως είπε η Παλ, τα χοντρά λεφτά δεν είναι αποζημίωση αλλά τιμωρητική ζημία, ένα ιδιαίτερο γνώρισμα του αμερικανικού δικαίου. Πάντως, σιγά μη λυπηθώ την Reynolds! Αν βάλουμε τα δισεκατομμύρια ανθρώπους που έχουν υποστεί επί δεκαετίες την καθυπόταξη στη νικοτίνη και τη συναφή βλάβη στην υγεία τους συν τους θανάτους κλπ., και οι οποίοι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πάρουν δεκάρα, τότε τα 29 δις είναι ένα δολάριο το άτομο. Άσε που θα πέσουν στα μαλακά, όπως προβλέπει το άρθρο της εφημερίδας, κρίνοντας από ανάλογες περιπτώσεις στο παρελθόν.

Για τα μηνύματα σε σχέση με το οινόπνευμα, συμφωνώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2014)

Costas said:


> Πάντως, σιγά μη λυπηθώ την Reynolds!


Ελπίζω να γίνεται κατανοητό ότι η άποψή μου («δεκάρα δεν θα έπαιρναν αν ήμουν ένορκος»), πέρα από τη δική μου υπερβολή ως προς το ποσό, δεν έχει να κάνει με τη λύπηση για τη βιομηχανία των τσιγάρων, αλλά με τις ηλίθιες αποζημιώσεις που επιδικάζουν οι ένορκοι σε ένα άτομο (και που φυσικά δεν μπορούν να επαναληφθούν για όλα τα θύματα). Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι έτσι τραβάνε τη διαδικασία και η σύζυγος του μακαρίτη θα πάρει ό,τι πάρει (αν πάρει) με καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια καθυστέρηση. Μπορούν να φροντίσουν να δοθεί αποζημίωση με τη λογική της ασφάλειας ζωής στις χιλιάδες τα θύματα εφόσον αποδειχτεί απόκρυψη στοιχείων; Αυτή η ομαδική αγωγή (class action) έχει νόημα. Τα άλλα είναι νομικά τερτίπια των Αμερικανών για να ταλαιπωρείται η δικαιοσύνη και η λογική.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2014)

nickel said:


> (και που φυσικά δεν μπορούν να επαναληφθούν για όλα τα θύματα).


Ξεχνάς ότι στις ΗΠΑ το δεδικασμένο έχει ισχύ νόμου. Αν σταθεί η απόφαση, όχι μόνο θα πέσουν βροχή στη συνέχεια οι αγωγές, αλλά να δεις για πότε θα αρχίσουν οι καπνοβιομηχανίες τις εισφορές υπέρ έρευνας για τον καρκίνο, καμπάνιες ευαισθητοποίησης κτλ. Αυτή είναι -μεταξύ άλλων- η έννοια της τιμωρητικής αποζημίωσης: λειτουργεί αποτρεπτικά και για τους επόμενους.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Ξεχνάς ότι στις ΗΠΑ το δεδικασμένο έχει ισχύ νόμου.


Μα σ' αυτό ακριβώς αναφέρομαι:


> After a four-week trial and 11 hours of deliberations, the jury returned a verdict granting compensatory damages of $7.3m to the widow and the couple's child, and $9.6m to Johnson's son from a previous relationship.
> The same jury deliberated for another seven hours before awarding *Robinson* the additional sum of $23.6bn in punitive damages, according to the verdict forms.


Αν δίνει 24 δις για το ένα θύμα, μπορεί κάποιο δικαστήριο να επαναλάβει την τιμωρητική ποινή για 1.000 θύματα; Δεδικασμένο είναι αυτό που μπορείς να επαναλάβεις. Άμα δεν μπορείς να το επαναλάβεις, είναι μ~σμένο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Ξεχνάς ότι στις ΗΠΑ το δεδικασμένο έχει ισχύ νόμου. Αν σταθεί η απόφαση, όχι μόνο θα πέσουν βροχή στη συνέχεια οι αγωγές, αλλά να δεις για πότε θα αρχίσουν οι καπνοβιομηχανίες τις εισφορές υπέρ έρευνας για τον καρκίνο, καμπάνιες ευαισθητοποίησης κτλ. Αυτή είναι -μεταξύ άλλων- η έννοια της τιμωρητικής αποζημίωσης: λειτουργεί αποτρεπτικά και για τους επόμενους.


Επιπλέον, αν το διακύβευμα δεν είναι τεράστιο, δεν θα κινηθούν αρκετά γρήγορα τα γρανάζια για να φτάσει η υπόθεση στο Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο των ΗΠΑ και να αποτελέσει ακλόνητο τετελεσμένο που θα ανατρέπεται μόνο με νέα νομοθετική παρέμβαση.

Παρένθεση: Σε πρόσφατη συζήτηση, κάποιος μου ανέφερε ότι η αμερικανική φορολογική νομοθεσία έχει πολύ μικρό αριθμό νόμων σε σχέση με τα δικά μας πολυμμύρια νομοθετήματα, εγκυκλίους, ΚΥΑ, *ΠΟΛ*, τουίτ ΓΓΔΕ κλπ και (το επιχείρημά του) ορίστε πώς μπορούμε να έχουμε ένα εύχρηστο και σύντομο φορολογικό νόμο σε είκοσι σελίδες.

Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζουν (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση) όσοι λένε τέτοια πράγματα (σιγά μη χωράγανε σε είκοσι σελίδες οι κάθε λογής περιπτώσεις με τις οποίες βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπη μια συντεταγμένη πολιτεία) είναι ότι στις ΗΠΑ (και αλλού) αντί για εγκυκλίους, ΚΥΑ, ΠΟΛ κλπ έχουν αναρίθμητες δικαστικές αποφάσεις που αποτελούν δεδικασμένο και έχουν άμεση εφαρμογή με ισχύ νόμου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2014)

Να προσθέσω (επειδή μου έγινε ιδιωτικά διευκρινιστική ερώτηση) ότι εκτιμώ πως σε κάθε επόμενο δικαστικό επίπεδο το πρόστιμο θα μειώνεται, π.χ. θα υποεκατονταπλασιάζεται.

Επίσης, πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε ότι υπάρχουν νομικές αποτιμήσεις της χρηματικής αξίας της ανθρώπινης ζωής (π.χ. από ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες) που αποτελούν και οιονεί ενδεικτικές πυξίδες σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2014)

Δεδικασμένο υπάρχει:

Last August a jury in Fort Lauderdale, Florida awarded $37.5 million, including $22.5 million in punitive damages, against RJ Reynolds to the family of a smoker who died of lung cancer at the age of 38. 
http://rt.com/usa/174212-tobacco-smoking-compensation-damages/

Και δεν είναι μόνο μια υπόθεση. Εκεί κινούνται τα νούμερα. Τα παράλογα νούμερα δεν εξυπηρετούν τον αντικαπνιστικό αγώνα. Εκτός αν θέλουν να κλείσουν τις βιομηχανίες και να περάσει το τσιγάρο στη δικαιοδοσία των εμπόρων ναρκωτικών.


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2014)

Επειδή έγινε μια αναφορά στη Reynolds πιο πάνω: ωραία όλα αυτά τα "σιγά μην τους λυπηθώ", αλλά ας θυμηθούμε ότι η καπνοβιομηχανία δεν είναι μία μόνο επιχείρηση, είναι ολόκληρος κλάδος. Και ειδικά στη χώρα μας ήταν πηγή ευημερίας για πολλούς Έλληνες, όχι μόνο για τους καπνοβιομήχανους. Συνωμοτούσαν όλοι αυτοί για να πεθάνουν τους Αμερικανούς καπνιστές; Οι ίδιοι οι καπνιστές δεν έχουν καμία ευθύνη; 

Για μένα το ζήτημα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από το κάπνισμα. Οι αγγλόφωνοι, κι ειδικά οι Αμερικανοί, έχουν μια τάση στον πατερναλισμό, και περιμένουν πολλά από αυτόν. Να σου λέει κάποιος με βαρύτητα* πώς να ζεις τη ζωή σου και μετά αν ακολούθησες τις οδηγίες και δεν σου βγήκε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα να φταίει ο άλλος, αν δεν τις ακολούθησες και δεν είχες το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα πάλι φταίει ο άλλος. Ποτέ δε φταίει το ξερό σου το κεφάλι. Ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποιείς κοινή λογική για να ελέγξεις τις "συμβουλές". 

*Σχεδόν ποτέ κανένα επιστημονα, συνήθως ή το κράτος ή περιέργως τις μεγάλες βιομηχανίες.


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2014)

...
Thank You for Smoking (the novel)

Thank You for Smoking (the film)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.ask4food.gr/kritikes/33560-oxymoron-apo-hammer#ixzz3GfBgmYhQ

Λέει κάποιος στην κριτική του "Το τριάρι πάει στην ατμόσφαιρα και όχι στο χώρο. Αν καπνίζουν όλα τα τραπέζια της τζαμαρίας μάλλον καπνίζεις και εσύ. Αυτό το στυλάκι του Νεοέλληνα, δυο μπουκιές με δυο ρουφηξιές τσιγάρου ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα."

Καταρχάς εγώ γι' αυτόν τον λόγο δεν θα έβαζα τρία στα τέσσερα, θα έβαζα ένα στα τέσσερα, μια και δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για μηδέν. 

Μόνο που δεν είναι το "στυλάκι του Νεοέλληνα". Είναι το στυλάκι των καταστηματαρχών που νομίζουν ότι αν δεν κάνουν το μαγαζί τους ντουμάνι, δεν θα έχουν πελάτες. Θα μπορούσα να τους διαβεβαιώσω κατηγορηματικά ότι ο Νεοέλληνας μια χαρά τρώει και διασκεδάζει σε μέρη που τηρούν τον νόμο και απαγορεύουν το κάπνισμα, και μια χαρά συμμορφώνεται όταν ταξιδεύει στο εξωτερικό. Οι καταστηματάρχες φταίνε, όχι οι πελάτες. Οι καταστηματάρχες που γράφουν τους νόμους στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια απλώς δεν θα έχουν πελάτες που θέλουν να τρώνε σε μια ατμόσφαιρα καθαρή από καπνούς. 

Πριν από λίγες μέρες διαπίστωσα ότι ξανανοίγει στη γειτονιά μου υπό νέα διεύθυνση ένα μεζεδοπωλείο που είχε κλείσει. Η νέα διεύθυνση θεώρησε καλό να κλείσει τον εξωτερικό χώρο του πεζοδρομίου με τους γνωστούς διαφανείς μουσαμάδες. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι θα επιτρέπει το κάπνισμα, λες και ο κλεισμένος από παντού χώρος εξακολουθεί να είναι "εξωτερικός".


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2014)

Εδώ στους εξωτερικούς χώρους είσαι και, αν το θέλει ο παλιοάνεμος, ή και η νηνεμία, καπνίζεις τα ντουμάνια των άλλων· πόσο μάλλον στους μουσαμάδες! (το Μνημόνιο δεν είχε καμιά πρόβλεψη για το κάπνισμα, ρε γαμώτο; ;))


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2014)

Από το το Twitter:
Όταν βαριέμαι κάνω κράτηση για 8 άτομα σε εστιατόρια. Μετά ρωτάω αν επιτρέπεται το κάπνισμα. Μου λένε χαρούμενα «φυσικά» και το ακυρώνω. (@anestis)

Καλή ιδέα, λέω να την εφαρμόσω. Όχι επειδή βαριέμαι, αλλά επειδή βαρέθηκα να πηγαίνω σε εστιατόρια και να αντιμετωπίζομαι σαν πελάτης β' κατηγορίας. Αν κάνουμε πάντα ένα τέτοιο τηλεφώνημα πριν πάμε κάπου, ίσως πάρουν κάποιο μήνυμα οι καταστηματάρχες ότι οι πελάτες τους δεν έχουν όλοι σκύψει στωικά το κεφάλι μπροστά σε άλλη μία κλασική ελληνική κατάσταση όπου οι νόμοι ψηφίζονται αλλά δεν εφαρμόζονται.


----------



## Costas (Dec 21, 2014)

Κι εγώ το κάνω, δηλ. ρωτάω και ο άλλος υποθέτει ότι είμαι καπνιστής, οπότε απαντάει "ειλικρινά", κι έτσι ξέρω.

Μου έκανε άσχημη εντύπωση φέτος στο Παρίσι τα καφέ, ή πάντως κάμποσα καφέ, που τα τραπεζάκια έξω τους στο τμήμα που περιβάλλεται από διαφανές νάυλο ήταν πρακτικά χώρος καπνιζόντων, όπως κι εδώ. (Καλά, εδώ είναι και ο μέσα χώρος)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 21, 2014)

Εγώ θυμάμαι πως στην Αγγλία αυτό απαγορευόταν. Ίσως οι Γάλλοι να είναι πιο λαρτζ στους νόμους τους ή οι καταστηματάρχες πιο γράψες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Ίσως οι Γάλλοι να είναι πιο λαρτζ στους νόμους τους ή οι καταστηματάρχες πιο γράψες.



Τι κακό μ' αυτή τη λέξη. Έχω τη σιγουριά ότι ήρθε από το γαλλικό _λαρζ_, αλλά μπήκαν αργότερα τα μεγέθη, τα _λαρτζ_ και τα _έξτρα λαρτζ_, και την τακτοποίησαν αλά ανγκλέ. Την έχει, εκτός από το slang.gr, και το Χρηστικό, με την αγγλική προφορά (αυτή είναι η πιο διαδεδομένη άλλωστε) και προέλευση.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 21, 2014)

Το σλανγκρ όμως κάνει το λάθος να θεωρεί ότι το σχετικό ουσιαστικό είναι η _λαρτζερία_, ενώ πολύ συχνότερα ακούγεται η _λαρτζοσύνη _και οι _λαρτζοσύνες_.


----------



## sarant (Dec 21, 2014)

Χτες πάντως που με πήγαν σε ένα μεζεδοπωλείο στο Γκάζι, ο χώρος των μη καπνιστών ήταν το μικρότερο από τα δύο (συνεχόμενα) δωμάτια και για κάποιο λόγο ήταν και σε ημίφως. Όχι, δεν τους μαστίγωναν.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 21, 2014)

Σε κάποια κρητική ταβέρνα που πήγα τον περσινό χειμώνα, ο χώρος των μη καπνιζόντων ήταν ένα σκοτεινό δωμάτιο δίπλα στην κυρίως αίθουσα, αλλά... με ανοιχτές πόρτες μεταξύ των δύο χώρων, οπότε όλο το ντουμάνι ερχόταν ούτως ή άλλως. Επίσης, η κυρίως αίθουσα, επειδή ήταν Σάββατο, γέμισε με οικογένειες με παιδιά κάθε ηλικίας. Προφανώς οι γονείς τους θεωρούσαν ότι δεν βλάπτει καθόλου να περάσουν τα βλαστάρια τους όλη τη βραδιά μέσα στο ντουμάνι, αφού και στο σπίτι τους η κατάσταση ίδια θα είναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2014)

Aπό κριτική εστιατορίου στο ask4food.gr:

Το κάπνισμα επιτρεπόταν στο μαγαζί αλλά χωρίς προβλήματα στην ατμόσφαιρα, ίσως και γιατί το μαγαζί δεν είχε πολύ κόσμο.

Δηλαδή, το πρόβλημα της παρανομίας του μαγαζιού γίνεται "μη πρόβλημα" για τον συντάκτη, επειδή ο ίδιος δεν αντιλήφθηκε πρόβλημα στην ατμόσφαιρα. Βέβαια, ένας άλλος πελάτης που καθόταν πιο κοντά στους καπνιστές μπορεί να είχε αντίθετη γνώμη, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι, το θέμα του καπνίσματος είναι όπως και οι άλλοι νόμοι στην Ελλάδα στην κρίση του καθενός. Θα ήθελα να βάλω στη θέση του καπνίσματος άλλους νόμους που επηρεάζουν τη ζωή μας, για να σκεφτούμε πόσο πρόβλημα είναι η μη τήρησή τους.


Μερικά αυτοκίνητα κινούνταν αντίθετα στην εθνική οδό, αλλά χωρίς προβλήματα, αφού ο δρόμος δεν είχε πολλή κίνηση.
Όλα τα αυτοκίνητα παραβίαζαν το κόκκινο φανάρι, αλλά ευτυχώς δεν έγινε κανένα ατύχημα.
Στα ψυγεία του σουπερμάρκετ υπήρχαν αρκετά ληγμένα τρόφιμα, αλλά χωρίς προβλήματα στην υγεία των καταναλωτών, αφού δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα αν καταναλώσεις κάτι πρόσφατα ληγμένο. (Σημειωτέον ότι πιστεύω ότι όντως δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα από ένα τρόφιμο που έχει λήξει πριν λίγες μέρες, αλλά το θέμα είναι αν έχει δικαίωμα το σουπερμάρκετ να τα πουλάει παραβιάζοντας τη νομοθεσία.)
Ο μπάρμαν σέρβιρε αλκοολούχα ποτά σε ανήλικα παιδιά, αλλά δεν παθαίνει τίποτα ένα παιδί αν πιει μια φορά ένα ποτό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 26, 2014)

* Το γάλα περιείχε ραδιενεργά κατάλοιπα απ' το Τσέρνομπιλ, ωστόσο κάτω από το όριο επικινδυνότητας.


----------



## SBE (Dec 26, 2014)

Οι ζώνες ασφαλείας δεν λειτουργούσαν, ωστόσο σπάνια συμβαίνει ατύχημα, οπότε δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 26, 2014)

Οι διάδρομοι τυφλών στα πεζοδρόμια ήταν κατειλημμένοι από παρκαρισμένες μηχανές, τραπεζοκαθίσματα και στο ύψος του κεφαλιού περνούσαν ξυστά από τα κλαδιά των δέντρων, αλλά δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα γιατί σπανίως κυκλοφορούσαν τυφλοί.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2015)

Αυτό κι αν λέγεται μιθριδατισμός! Ο μέσος Έλληνας είναι τόσο συνηθισμένος στην παραβατικότητα που δεν του περνάει από το μυαλό να πει "Γιατί δεν τηρούν τους νόμους;" Λέει απλώς "Ας παρανομήσουν με διαφορετικό τρόπο, βρε παιδιά".

Τα αρνητικά του χώρου είναι α) η τσιγαρίλα λόγω ανεπαρκούς εξαερισμού. Γιατί δεν ξεχωρίζουν μερικά δωμάτια να είναι για καπνιστές και μερικά για μη;

Από το ask4food.gr.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 12, 2015)

Costas said:


> Οι διάδρομοι τυφλών στα πεζοδρόμια ήταν κατειλημμένοι από παρκαρισμένες μηχανές, τραπεζοκαθίσματα και στο ύψος του κεφαλιού περνούσαν ξυστά από τα κλαδιά των δέντρων, αλλά δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα γιατί σπανίως κυκλοφορούσαν τυφλοί.


Βέβαια, διότι όσοι κυκλοφορούσαν σκοτώθηκαν στα ανύπαρκτα πεζοδρόμια, κι έτσι δεν κυκλοφορεί πλέον κανείς. Αυτό λέγεται σύστημα με ανατροφοδότηση.

Όταν είχα πάει Γερμανία μου έκανε εντύπωση πόσοι ανάπηροι με αμαξίδια κυκλοφορούσαν έξω. Το συζήτησα με φίλους και σκεφτήκαμε ότι μάλλον εκεί δεν υπάρχει η προκατάληψη κατά της αναπηρίας που υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα. Τώρα όμως ξέρω την αλήθεια: εδώ δεν κυκλοφορούν διότι και να ήθελαν, δεν είναι τεχνικά εφικτό.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 12, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Όταν είχα πάει Γερμανία μου έκανε εντύπωση πόσοι ανάπηροι με αμαξίδια κυκλοφορούσαν έξω.


Και πού να δεις στις ΗΠΑ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2015)

Λογικό, αφού:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2015)

11 πράγματα που ενοχλούν όσους δεν καπνίζουν.

Και στα σχόλια από κάτω, η κλασική αντίδραση ενός καπνιστή. (Το ότι δεν ξέρει να βάζει τόνους όταν γράφει δεν έχει αποδειχτεί ότι συνδέεται με τις επιπτώσεις του καπνίσματος στον οργανισμό.)

Πραγματικα βλαμμενα επιχειρηματα. Αν καλεσετε κοσμο σπιτι και καπνιζουν 10 ατομα, βγαλτε τους στο μπαλκονι. Κι αν ξαναπατησουν στο φιλοξενο σπιτι σας, να με χεσετε. Και μην στεναχωριεστε για τους εξαρτημενους ανθρωπους, προσωπικα οταν εχω φτασει στο αεροδρομιο, λιγο πριν παρω το μετρο, κανω ενα τσιγαρο ως τελετουργικο για το καλωσορισμα. Στιγμη ανεκτιμητη. Ναι μπορω να δεχτω οτι σας ενοχλει ο καπνος, και θα επρεπε να απαγορευεται σε κλειστα μερη, αλλα μην ειμαστε και υπερβολικοι ε....

Έχω δει επιχειρήματα καπνιστών για τον εθισμό τους, αλλά αυτό το "τελετουργικό για το καλωσόρισμα" πρώτη φορά το συνάντησα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 24, 2015)

Εμείς πλέον στο σπίτι, λόγω του μωρού, έχουμε επιβάλει στρατιωτικό νόμο με το κάπνισμα. Όποιος θέλει, στο μπαλκόνι. Και η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι ξενερώνουν, αλλά τι να κάνουμε, ξυδάκι. Ο άντρας μου που καπνίζει ακόμα αναγκάζεται να πλένει χέρια και δόντια κάθε φορά πριν πάρει το παιδί αγκαλιά. Κανονικά έπρεπε να τον βάζω να αλλάζει και μπλούζα, αλλά είπα να μη γίνω τελείως Δρακουμέλ.  Και εκεί που αναρωτιόμουν αν όλες οι μανάδες είναι τόσο υστερικές με τον καπνό, πήγα τις προάλλες να βγάλω κλειδιά στο κλειδαράδικο που το κρατάει μια μαμά με ένα νήπιο και ένα βρεφάκι στο καρότσι. Με το που μπήκα, βγήκα! Τόσο ντουμάνι μέσα στο μαγαζί, δεν λέγεται! Μιλάμε για ομίχλη. Πώς τα έχεις τα παιδάκια μες στον καπνό ρε κοπέλα μου; Έλεος!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Κανονικά έπρεπε να τον βάζω να αλλάζει και μπλούζα, αλλά είπα να μη γίνω τελείως Δρακουμέλ.


Και όμως, θα έπρεπε. Τα κατάλοιπα του καπνού πάνω στα ρούχα δεν είναι καθόλου αμελητέα, και το πρόσωπο και τα χέρια του μωρού εννοείται ότι ακουμπάνε πάνω τους όταν το κρατάς αγκαλιά.

"Third-hand smoke is tobacco smoke contamination that remains after the cigarette has been extinguished," says Jonathan Winickoff, a pediatrician at the Dana–Farber/Harvard Cancer Center in Boston and author of a study on the new phenomenon published in the journal Pediatrics. According to the study, a large number of people, particularly smokers, have no idea that third-hand smoke—the cocktail of toxins that linger in carpets, sofas, clothes and other materials hours or even days after a cigarette is put out—is a health hazard for infants and children. Of the 1,500 smokers and nonsmokers Winickoff surveyed, the vast majority agreed that second-hand smoke is dangerous. But when asked whether they agreed with the statement, "Breathing air in a room today where people smoked yesterday can harm the health of infants and children," only 65 percent of nonsmokers and 43 percent of smokers answered "yes."


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2015)

Μπήκα στο υποκατάστημα της Γενικής Ταχυδρομικής της γειτονιάς μου για να στείλω έναν φάκελο. Ο χώρος υποδοχής ήταν το πολύ δύο επί τρία. Ένα γκισέ με δύο υπαλλήλους. Η μία από τις δύο κάπνιζε αρειμανίως και δεν έκανε τον κόπο ούτε να αφήσει το τσιγάρο στο τασάκι στα πέντε λεπτά που ήμουν εκεί. Εννοείται ότι ο χώρος ήταν ντουμανιασμένος — παραβιάζοντας τη νομοθεσία για τους εργασιακούς χώρους.

Όσο για το καταπληκτικό επιχείρημα περί "φιλοξενίας" του πιο πάνω κυρίου, τι να πω. Στο δικό του λεξικό (του καπνιστή), η λέξη φιλοξενία απαιτεί να αφήνεις τους καλεσμένους να βλάπτουν την υγεία σου, να σου βρωμίζουν το σπίτι και να πρέπει μετά να πλύνεις μέχρι και τις κουρτίνες, και αφού εκείνος θα έχει φύγει να ανεχτείς τον καπνό του σ' εκείνα τα σημεία που δεν γίνεται να πλύνεις, π.χ. τα υφάσματα των επίπλων.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 24, 2015)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Ίσως να βάλουμε ένα μπουφάν στο μπαλκόνι ειδικά για τον σκοπό αυτό ώστε να το βγάζει όταν μπαίνει μέσα. Πάντως για όσους δεν καπνίζουν είναι πολύ αηδία η μυρωδιά που παραμένει σε χέρια, μαλλιά και ρούχα. Τώρα το καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 24, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Όσο για το καταπληκτικό επιχείρημα περί "φιλοξενίας" του πιο πάνω κυρίου, τι να πω. Στο δικό του λεξικό (του καπνιστή), η λέξη φιλοξενία απαιτεί να αφήνεις τους καλεσμένους να βλάπτουν την υγεία σου, να σου βρωμίζουν το σπίτι και να πρέπει μετά να πλύνεις μέχρι και τις κουρτίνες, και αφού εκείνος θα έχει φύγει να ανεχτείς τον καπνό του σ' εκείνα τα σημεία που δεν γίνεται να πλύνεις, π.χ. τα υφάσματα των επίπλων.


Έτσι είναι. Απλά στην Ελλάδα το έχουμε τόσο δεδομένο ότι καπνίζουμε στα σπίτια και στα μαγαζιά που το αντίθετο ξενίζει. Ελπίζω να αλλάξει αυτή η νοοτροπία (δεν το βλέπω πολύ σύντομα).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2015)

Εμένα μου είπε το εξής θεϊκό φίλος καπνιστής, μια φορά που είχαμε βγει μαζί όταν ήμουν έγκυος: (καπνίζοντας δίπλα μου με τον αέρα να φυσάει προς τα μένα) «Ε, κι αυτά τα περί παθητικού καπνίσματος, υπερβολικά δεν είναι;»


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Και όμως, θα έπρεπε. Τα κατάλοιπα του καπνού πάνω στα ρούχα δεν είναι καθόλου αμελητέα, και το πρόσωπο και τα χέρια του μωρού εννοείται ότι ακουμπάνε πάνω τους όταν το κρατάς αγκαλιά.



Εντάξει, ρε κορίτσια. Πρέπει να βλέπετε και τα πράγματα στην σωστή τους κλίμακα. Είναι λίγο υπερβολικό να μεγαλώνεις παιδί σε μια από τις πιο μολυσμένες ατμοσφαιρικά πόλεις και να μιλάμε για υπολείμματα καπνού στην μπλούζα. Είναι σαν να παραπονιέσαι για τις θερμίδες της ζάχαρης στον καφέ αφού έχεις φάει δεκαπέντε ταψιά ραβανί.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 24, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Εντάξει, ρε κορίτσια. Πρέπει να βλέπετε και τα πράγματα στην σωστή τους κλίμακα. Είναι λίγο υπερβολικό να μεγαλώνεις παιδί σε μια από τις πιο μολυσμένες ατμοσφαιρικά πόλεις και να μιλάμε για υπολείμματα καπνού στην μπλούζα. Είναι σαν να παραπονιέσαι για τις θερμίδες της ζάχαρης στον καφέ αφού έχεις φάει δεκαπέντε ταψιά ραβανί.


Διαμαρτύρομαι εντόνως, καθότι όποιος έφαγε τα 15 ταψιά έπρεπε να μου φέρει τουλάχιστον το ένα! [Mode:] the Foldin' o' the Arms/the Pursin' o' the Lips/the Tappin' o' the Feets[/mode] :twit:  :cheek:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2015)

Χελόου, Έλλη! Δεν μένουμε όλοι μέσα στην Αθήνα με τη μολυσμένη ατμόσφαιρά της. Τυχαίνει ένα μεγάλο μέρος του πληθυσμού να μένει σε καθαρό αέρα. Αυτοί δικαιούνται να διαμαρτύρονται, τουλάχιστον; 

Και νομίζω ότι ο συμψηφισμός είναι λίγο άστοχος: Η μολυσμένη ατμόσφαιρα της πόλης είναι κάτι έξω και πάνω από τις δυνατότητές σου να ρυθμίσεις, οι βλαβερές συνέπειες του καπνού των άλλων είναι απόλυτα στο χέρι σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Χελόου, Έλλη! Δεν μένουμε όλοι μέσα στην Αθήνα με τη μολυσμένη ατμόσφαιρά της. Τυχαίνει ένα μεγάλο μέρος του πληθυσμού να μένει σε καθαρό αέρα. Αυτοί δικαιούνται να διαμαρτύρονται, τουλάχιστον;
> 
> Και νομίζω ότι ο συμψηφισμός είναι λίγο άστοχος: Η μολυσμένη ατμόσφαιρα της πόλης είναι κάτι έξω και πάνω από τις δυνατότητές σου να ρυθμίσεις, οι βλαβερές συνέπειες του καπνού των άλλων είναι απόλυτα στο χέρι σου.



Σε καθαρό αέρα είναι δύσκολο να ζεις εκτός κι αν μένεις στην πλαγιά κανενός βουνού, μακριά από αστικές και περιαστικές περιοχές. Φυσικά υπάρχει μια διαβάθμιση από το κέντρο ως τα προάστια αλλά δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλη όσο υποπτεύεσαι. Την μολυσμένη ατμόσφαιρα δεν μπορείς να την ελέγξεις, αλλά αν ανησυχείς για υπολείμματα καπνού στα ρούχα, θα έπρεπε να σκέφτεσαι σοβαρά την πιθανότητα να μετακομίσεις π.χ. στα Άγραφα, βάσει προτεραιοτήτων. Θέλω να πω ότι αν ανησυχείς τόσο πολύ που να θεωρείς εύλογο να αλλάξει ο καπνιστής μπλούζα μετά το τσιγάρο, είναι πολύ πιο εύλογο να θέλεις να μετακομίσεις σε βουνό, ό,τι κι αν συνεπάγεται αυτό για την ευκολία σου. Γενικά, υπάρχουν χίλια δυο πράγματα πολύ πιο τοξικά κι επικίνδυνα που οι περισσότεροι ούτε καν σκεφτόμαστε*, που καθιστά το θέμα με την μπλούζα ανθυπολεπτομέρεια. Ουσιαστικά λέω ότι αν σε ανησυχεί τόσο πολύ μια τόσο μικρή έκθεση σε τοξικές ουσίες, θα έπρεπε να έχεις πάθει υστερικό σοκ ψάχνοντας για πράγματα που ούτε καν φαντάζεσαι πόσο πιο επικίνδυνα είναι.



* ακόμη και το τι και πώς μαγειρεύεις, αν μαγειρεύεις με ανοιχτή πόρτα, αν πίνεις ελληνικό κατά την εγκυμοσύνη, αν φοράς τζην, αν έχεις χαλιά στο σπίτι, αν μένεις σε περιοχή που το νερό προέρχεται από πηγές που μολύνονται συστηματικά από κατάλοιπα αλάτων εκχιονιστικών μηχανημάτων (δηλαδή αν στην περιοχή σου χιονίζει συχνά, στην ουσία), αν πίνεις εμφιαλωμένο νερό που έχει εκτεθεί αρκετά σε θερμοκρασία μεγαλύτερη των 20 *°*C, αν χρησιμοποιείς αντικολλητικά σκεύη στο μαγείρεμα, αν έχεις έπιπλα που περιέχουν επιβραδυντικά υλικά και πολλά μα πολλά άλλα. Τοξικές ουσίες έχουν βρεθεί πολλές φορές και σε παιδικές τροφές, παιδικά παιχνίδια, προϊόντα καθαρισμού (χημικά και μη), σαμπουάν, οδοντόκρεμες, κ.α.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2015)

Όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί αλλού, αφού είναι έτσι, αν αποφασίσουν ξαφνικά όλοι οι μη καπνιστές να πέρδονται ασυστόλως εκεί που τρώνε, πίνουν και διασκεδάζουν οι καπνιστές να μην ακούσουμε κιχ, εντάξει; Γιατί η ατμόσφαιρα είναι μολυσμένη, τα τρόφιμα έχουν φυτοφάρμακα, και μια μέρα όλοι θα πεθάνουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2015)

Μην το μηδενίζεις. Άλλωστε ξέρεις ότι δεν είμαι καπνιστής (το έχω πει πολλές φορές). Δεν έχω καν πλησιάσει τσιγάρο στο στόμα μου ούτε και ναργιλέδες και οτιδήποτε έχει την παραμικρή σχέση με εισπνοή υγρών ή αερίων. Αναλύω μια συγκεκριμένη συλλογιστική, η οποία είναι ότι αν γίνεται κανείς τόσο λεπτολόγος με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα θα έπρεπε να έχει πρόβλημα και με άλλα πράγματα. Δεν γίνεται να ζει κανείς σε γυάλα και αυτό με τα ρούχα είναι υπερβολικά λεπτολογικό. Είναι σαν να μπαίνει ο άντρας σου στο σπίτι με λασπωμένες μπότες και να σου κάνει παρατήρηση για το ότι δεν ξεσκόνισες σήμερα. Μιλάω για παρόμοια πράγματα, όχι για άσχετες αιτίες θανάτου. Δεν μίλησα π.χ. για μικρόβια, για αλκοόλ ή για επικίνδυνη οδήγηση, μίλησα για τοξικές, καρκινογόνες ουσίες. Αλλιώς είναι σαν να λες ότι δεν σε ενδιαφέρει γενικά να μην εκτίθεσαι σ' αυτές αλλά σε ενοχλούν μόνο αυτές που περιέχονται στον καπνό. Και υπάρχουν τρόποι να αποφύγεις και τις άλλες, αν σε ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ ώστε να διαμαρτύρεσαι για κατάλοιπα σε μπλούζες.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## oliver_twisted (May 8, 2015)

Καλησπέρα. Επειδή ψάχνω και δεν βρίσκω, ξέρετε αν στην Ελλάδα απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα στις παιδικές χαρές; Για να ξέρω σε τι βάση θα τσακώνομαι από 'δω και στο εξής  Μου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι που βλέπω μανάδες και πατεράδες να ντουμανιάζουν πάνω από τα κεφάλια των παιδιών στις κούνιες και στις τσουλήθρες, και το χειρότερο και πιο εγκληματικό είναι που ρίχνουν τις γόπες κάτω. Το ξέρατε ότι αν φάει τσιγάρο, καπνό ή γόπα ένα μωρό ή νήπιο μπορεί και να πεθάνει; Το προλαβαίνουν δεν το προλαβαίνουν στο νοσοκομείο. Πας το πιτσιρίκι σου να παίξει λίγο με τα χώματα και τα χαλικάκια στο πάρκο με το κουβαδάκι του και είσαι από πάνω σαν το γεράκι μη φάει καμια γόπα. 'Οχι ρε φίλε, δεν το δέχομαι. Να ντουμανιάσεις αλλού.


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2015)

Εννοείς τους ανοιχτούς χώρους για παιδιά, υποθέτω.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 8, 2015)

Ναι, ναι, υπαίθριες παιδικές χαρές, αθλοπαιδιές, κούνιες, πώς το λένε!


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2015)

Χμ. Θα ψάξω να ρωτήσω μια γνωστή μου αλλά εντωμεταξύ μήπως να ρωτούσες στο δήμο; (Εγώ βρίσκομαι ακόμα στο στάδιο όπου πηγαίνω βόλτα με το καροτσάκι στο πάρκο και τσακώνομαι με τα $#@$μηχανάκια που κόβουν δρόμο από μέσα)


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 8, 2015)

Σε νιώθω!


----------



## Costas (May 8, 2015)

Ελλάδα: η χώρα όπου οι αυθαίρετοι νιώθουν ελεύθεροι, και οι ελεύθεροι δούλοι.


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2015)

Αν η Λεξιλογία ήταν Facebook, θα έπαιρνες πολλά λάικ τώρα!


----------



## Costas (May 8, 2015)

:).............


----------



## Hellegennes (May 8, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ναι, ναι, υπαίθριες παιδικές χαρές, αθλοπαιδιές, κούνιες, πώς το λένε!



Σύμφωνα με την ανάγνωσή μου του ισχύοντος νόμου, δεν απαγορεύεται:

5. Στην έννοια των χώρων όπου το κάπνισμα επιτρέπεται εμπίπτουν ενδεικτικά:
- Οι χώροι οι οποίοι είναι περιμετρικά κλειστοί, αλλά δεν διαθέτουν οροφή, όπως θερινοί κινηματογράφοι, ανοιχτά θέατρα, ανοιχτά γήπεδα και αθλητικές εγκαταστάσεις, καθώς και καταστήματα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος που δεν διαθέτουν οροφή.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 8, 2015)

Κρίμα! Θα έπρεπε να γίνεται διάκριση σε χώρους που παίζουν παιδιά!


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> 5. Στην έννοια των χώρων όπου το κάπνισμα επιτρέπεται εμπίπτουν ενδεικτικά:
> - Οι χώροι οι οποίοι είναι περιμετρικά κλειστοί, αλλά δεν διαθέτουν οροφή, όπως θερινοί κινηματογράφοι, ανοιχτά θέατρα, ανοιχτά γήπεδα και αθλητικές εγκαταστάσεις, καθώς και καταστήματα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος που δεν διαθέτουν οροφή.


Δηλαδή, όταν κάποιος ιδιοκτήτης καφετέριας φτιάχνει έναν χώρο περιμετρικά κλειστό με αυτά τα αηδιαστικά νάιλον και το βαφτίζει "ανοιχτό", παρανομεί, όπως είναι ολοφάνερο και από το ντουμάνι που δημιουργείται.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 9, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, όταν κάποιος ιδιοκτήτης καφετέριας φτιάχνει έναν χώρο περιμετρικά κλειστό με αυτά τα αηδιαστικά νάιλον και το βαφτίζει "ανοιχτό", παρανομεί, όπως είναι ολοφάνερο και από το ντουμάνι που δημιουργείται.



Ναι, το γράφει στην αμέσως προηγούμενη παράγραφο:

4. Στην έννοια των χώρων όπου το κάπνισμα απαγορεύεται, εμπίπτουν ενδεικτικά:

- Οι εξωτερικοί χώροι των κτιρίων και των καταστημάτων εφόσον έχουν σκέπαστρο και ταυτόχρονα είναι κλεισμένοι περιμετρικά με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο (τζαμαρία, μουσαμά, νάϊλον, διαχωριστικά).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2015)

Για τις παιδικές χαρές υπάρχει εκτενής ευρωπαϊκός κανονισμός που πρέπει να τηρείται και προβλέπει εκπληκτικές λεπτομέρειες --ακόμη και την απόσταση των κάδων απορριμμάτων από τα παιχνίδια προκειμένου να μην υπάρχει επαφή με σφήκες το καλοκαίρι ή τα φυτά που απαγορεύεται να τοποθετηθούν (εδώ). Δυστυχώς, δεν βρήκα ειδική αναφορά στο κάπνισμα (ίσως υπάρχει σε άλλον κανονισμό, όπου ορίζονται οι δημόσιοι χώροι π.χ.) ούτε για τις πεταμένες γόπες (δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κανονισμός καλών τρόπων, όμως).


----------



## Palavra (May 9, 2015)

Μα τι γόπες λέμε τώρα, εδώ βλέπεις γονείς να βγαίνουν για καφέ και να καπνίζουν πάνω από το καροτσάκι που έχει μέσα το βρέφος. Κάνουν αέρα στον καπνό με το χέρι τους όμως, δε λέω.


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2015)

Βρε παιδιά, άμα καπνίζει κάποιος από πάνω από το κεφάλι σου σε ανοιχτό χώρο, ο καπνός δεν έρχεται κατά πάνω σου, προς τα πάνω πηγαίνει.


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2015)

Δεν νομίζω. Η έκθεση στις καρκινογόνες ουσίες του καπνού εξαρτάται από την απόσταση όχι από το αν είναι ανοιχτός ή κλειστός ο χώρος. Η διαφορά μεταξύ κλειστού και ανοιχτού χώρου είναι ότι _μετά _τα σωματίδια θα έχουν διαλυθεί/απομακρυνθεί γρηγορότερα, ενώ στον κλειστό χώρο θα παραμείνουν για ώρες ή και μέρες στις επιφάνειες.

Διάβασε αυτό:

"Some folks have expressed the opinion that exposure to outdoor tobacco smoke is insignificant, because it dissipates quickly into the air," said Neil Klepeis, assistant professor (consulting) of civil and environmental engineering at Stanford and lead author of the study. "But our findings show that a person sitting or standing next to a smoker outdoors can breathe in wisps of smoke that are many times more concentrated than normal background air pollution levels."

Klepeis pointed to the 2006 Surgeon General's report, which found that even brief exposures to secondhand smoke may have adverse effects on the heart and respiratory systems and increase the severity of asthma attacks, especially in children.

"We were surprised to discover that being within a few feet of a smoker outdoors may expose you to air pollution levels that are comparable, on average, to indoor levels that we measured in previous studies of homes and taverns," said Wayne Ott, professor (consulting) of civil and environmental engineering at Stanford and co-author of the JAWMA study. "For example, if you're at a sidewalk café, and you sit within 18 inches of a person who smokes two cigarettes over the course of an hour, your exposure to secondhand smoke could be the same as if you sat one hour inside a tavern with smokers. Based on our findings, a 
child in close proximity to adult smokers at a backyard party also could receive substantial exposure to secondhand smoke."

http://news.stanford.edu/news/2007/may9/smoking-050907.html


----------



## Hellegennes (May 10, 2015)

Ο καπνός που βγαίνει από το τσιγάρο είναι αρκετά ελαφρύτερος από τον αέρα κι έτσι ανεβαίνει προς τα πάνω. Όχι όμως και ο καπνός που εκπνέει ο καπνιστής.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2015)

Το έχω ξαναπεί ότι οι γυναίκες (μου φαίνεται ότι) είναι πιο «Ταλιμπάν» από τους άντρες στο κάπνισμα.

Έντονη αντιπαράθεση ξέσπασε χθες το απόγευμα στη Βουλή ανάμεσα στον βουλευτή της ΝΔ Ανδρέα Ψυχάρη και τη βουλευτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Oλγα Γεροβασίλη.
Η εν λόγω βουλευτής άναψε τσιγάρο έξω από την αίθουσα της Γερουσίας και ο κ. Ψυχάρης της είπε ότι το κάπνισμα απαγορεύεται στη Βουλή για να λάβει την απάντηση " θα εφαρμόζω όποιο νόμο θέλω, όπως θέλω και όποτε γουστάρω".
Στον καυγά μπήκαν και δυο βουλευτές των Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων, η Χρυσούλα Γιαταγάνα και η Μαρίνα Χρυσοβελόνη που επίσης είχαν ανάψει τσιγάρο.


Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2015)

Από τον Οκτώβρη του 2012... Μπορεί να έχουν κόψει το τσιγάρο από τότε... Και η Γεροβασίλη να έχει γίνει πιο προσεκτική.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> Από τον Οκτώβρη του 2012... Μπορεί να έχουν κόψει το τσιγάρο από τότε... Και η Γεροβασίλη να έχει γίνει πιο προσεκτική.


Μακάρι.


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> Από τον Οκτώβρη του 2012...



Well, that's what we'd call "stale smoke."  Residual.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2015)

(από τον _Βηματοδότη_)

Η σκηνή που θα σας περιγράψω συνέβη στη Λέσχη Αξιωματικών Φρουράς Θεσσαλονίκης, στην οδό Εθνικής Αμύνης 1, στη διάρκεια του επίσημου γεύματος προς τιμήν του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας Πρ. Παυλόπουλου με την ευκαιρία του εορτασμού της 28ης Οκτωβρίου. Οι στρατιωτικοί με τις επίσημες στολές τους και πλάκα τα παράσημά τους τσούγκρισαν ποτήρια με τον Πρόεδρο (και με τον δήμαρχο Ι. Μπουτάρη), απόλαυσαν το γεύμα τους και όταν το φαγητό τελείωσε συνέβη το απρόοπτο. Ως γνωστόν ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας καπνίζει (κάτι μικρά πουράκια) και πάντοτε τα καπνίζει μετά το φαγητό. Στη Λέσχη Αξιωματικών όμως το κάπνισμα απαγορεύεται (εκ του νόμου, καθ' ότι κλειστός χώρος) και ουδείς έχει τολμήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια να καπνίσει. Ελα όμως που ο δήμαρχος κ. Μπουτάρης ήθελε και αυτός να καπνίσει, αλλά ούτε αυτός τολμούσε. Και ξαφνικά ανάβει τσιγάρο ο Πρόεδρος. Τον ακολουθεί σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα ο κ. Μπουτάρης. Οι αξιωματικοί κοιτάζονταν μεταξύ τους απορημένα, οπότε τη λύση δίνει ο αρχηγός ΓΕΕΘΑ ναύαρχος Αποστολάκης: «Να καπνίσουμε και εμείς για να μη φέρουμε τον Πρόεδρο σε αμηχανία. Να μη φαίνεται ότι καπνίζει μόνο αυτός» είπε εμπιστευτικά στους στρατιωτικούς. Δεν γνωρίζω αν αυτό το εξέλαβαν οι αξιωματικοί ως στρατιωτική διαταγή, αλλά η αίθουσα έγινε αμέσως... ντουμάνι. Σαν να έριξαν στη Λέσχη... καπνογόνο!


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Στα καλύτερα δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να βγάλει βιντεάκι. Το βλέπω ήδη κινηματογραφικά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2015)

Στα καλύτερα δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να κάνει τη δουλειά του: ευγενική σύσταση προς τον ΠτΔ ότι δεν επιτρέπεται το κάπνισμα. 
Και φυσικά πρόστιμο στη Λέσχη αξιωματικών για την παράβαση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2015)

*Χωρίς ντροπή* (Κώστας Γιαννακίδης, _Πρόταγκον_)






Αν ο Προκόπης Παυλόπουλος ήταν σε επίσημο δείπνο στο εξωτερικό δεν θα τολμούσε να βάλει το πουράκι στο στόμα και να ζητήσει φωτιά. Δεν θα το έκανε ούτε σε δείπνο στην προεδρία της Δημοκρατίας αν και όλοι γνωρίζουν ότι το προεδρικό μέγαρο έχει «καπνίσει» από το καθημερινό ντουμάνι του προέδρου και των συνεργατών του. Το διέπραξε στο δείπνο στη Λέσχη Αξιωματικών Θεσσαλονίκης. Και ποιος του έδωσε φωτιά; Ο δήμαρχος Μπουτάρης που λίγες ώρες νωρίτερα τα έβαλε με τις μαθήτριες για την κοντή φούστα και το τακούνι. Μετά άναψε και ο ίδιος. Και, όπως γράφει «Το Βήμα», τους ακολούθησαν και οι αξιωματικοί, για να μην αισθάνονται άβολα.

Δεν είναι, απλώς, γελοίο. Είναι ντροπιαστικό. Ο πρώτος πολίτης της χώρας και ο πρώτος πολίτης της Θεσσαλονίκης γράφουν στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια τον νόμο που συμβολίζει σε μεγάλο βαθμό την προσαρμογή μας στα κεκτημένα του πολιτισμένου κόσμου. Ποιος ο λόγος από εδώ και πέρα οι θεριακλήδες χαρμάνηδες να σέβονται την απαγόρευση χρήσης καπνού στους δημόσιους χώρους; Εδώ δεν το κάνει ο πρώτος πολίτης, γιατί να το κάνει ο τρίτος, ο τέταρτος, ο τελευταίος; Και με ποιο δικαίωμα ο δήμαρχος θα κουνήσει ως δάσκαλος το δάχτυλο, υπενθυμίζοντας τι λένε οι κανονισμοί για τις δημόσιες συγκεντρώσεις ή τις επίσημες εμφανίσεις; Ο πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας απέκτησε πέμπτο εγγόνι. Ευτυχώς δεν περίμενε έξω από την αίθουσα του τοκετού, θα είχε σηκωθεί μανιτάρι από την κάπνα. Πιθανότατα ο Μπουτάρης θα βγει στα κανάλια και θα το εντάξει όλο αυτό στον αντισυμβατικό του κώδικα. «Δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος, ανθρώπινο είναι.» Εντάξει, όμως εσείς δεν είστε απλοί άνθρωποι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2015)

Η φωτογραφία, διαβάζω τώρα, δεν είναι από το γεύμα στη Λέσχη Αξιωματικών αλλά από άλλη εκδήλωση, νωρίτερα. (Για την τάξη, που λένε.)


----------



## Earion (Oct 29, 2015)

οπότε τη λύση δίνει ο αρχηγός ΓΕΕΘΑ ναύαρχος Αποστολάκης

Αααα, ο ναύαρχος Αποστολάκης! Ο θεματοφύλακας των υψηλών παραδόσεων ευγένειας και αβρότητας στις οποίες πατροπαράδοτα διακρίνεται το Ναυτικό! Η αντίδρασή του (ευφυέστατη βεβαίως) θα ήταν αντάξια ενός αυλικού των Λουδοβίκων. Τώρα να θυμηθώ αυτό που λένε οι κακές γλώσσες, ότι το φρόνημα του αυλικού είναι το ακαταμάχητο προσόν του ναυάρχου;


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2015)

Όπως σχολίασε γνωστός μου στο ΦΒ, αν ήμασταν σοβαρή χώρα και είχαμε και κάποια αντιπολίτευση, αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΠτΔ θα αυτομαστιγωνόταν στο Σύνταγμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2015)

Εικόνα από το Υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης σήμερα. Στο δωματιάκι της εισόδου όπου περνάνε την τσάντα σου από ακτινοσκόπηση, ο ένας από τους δύο υπαλλήλους κάπνιζε. Στο κεντρικό θυρωρείο/ρεσεψιόν όπου αφήνεις την ταυτότητά σου, ο θυρωρός κάπνιζε.


----------



## Costas (Jan 11, 2016)

Απίστευτο αλλά αληθινό. Σ' ένα σημείο του βιβλίου του Πρίμο Λέβι, Η ανακωχή, ο μεν Ιταλός συγγραφέας μιλάει για κάτι νήπια που θέλουν να πουλήσουν στους amatori (θεριακλήδες, θα το έλεγα εγώ, στους λάτρεις του ταμπάκου, τέλος πάντων) τις μερίδες καπνού τους (καθότι οι Ρώσοι έδιναν 300 γρ. καπνό το μήνα σε όλους, ακόμα και στα βυζανιάρικα), ο δε μεταφραστής μιας λονδρέζικης έκδοσης του έτους 1988 γράφει tobacco-addicts...Έτσι τουλάχιστον το τσιτάρει ένα άλλο βιβλίο. amatori = tobacco-addicts. Έλεος. [Αντιπαρέρχομαι διάφορα άλλα λάθη]


----------



## Costas (Jan 26, 2016)

Eστιατόρια που τα έβαλαν με τον καπνό


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 26, 2016)

Άσχετο, μου έκανε εντύπωση που είδα σε συνέντευξη Έλληνα τη φράση "στο τέλος της ημέρας". Πολιτογραφήθηκε λοιπόν κι αυτό.


----------



## Earion (Jan 26, 2016)

Ο Χριστόφορος Πέσκιας είναι Κύπριος. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 14, 2016)

Οι facebookάδες θα το είδατε ήδη στο προφίλ μου. Ετοίμασα μια επιστολή που θα στείλω σε ιδιοκτήτες θερινών κινηματογράφων, ζητώντας να δημιουργήσουν χώρο μη καπνιστών. Θα τη στειλω στα ΜΜΕ και θα την αναρτήσω στο avaaz για συλλογή υπογραφών (αλλά αφού την στείλω, καθαρά για λόγους επικοινωνιακούς, δεν θα περιμένω δηλαδή να μαζευτούν υπογραφές - η σαιζόν έχει ήδη αρχίσει και όσο γρηγορότερα το κάνουμε αυτό, τόσο το καλύτερο).

Την επιστολή θέλω να υπογράψουμε μερικά άτομα επώνυμα, με το αληθινό μας όνομα δηλαδή και όχι με ψευδώνυμα. Θυμίζω ότι η επιστολή θα σταλεί στα ΜΜΕ. Όσοι λοιπόν συμφωνείτε να συνδεθεί δημόσια το όνομά σας με τη δράση αυτή, παρακαλώ στείλτε μου π.μ. με το πλήρες ονοματεπώνυμο. 

Η επιστολή συντάχθηκε σε συνέχεια συζήτησης που έγινε στην κλειστή ομάδα "Ψυχαγωγία χωρίς καπνό" εξ ου και η αναφορά στο τέλος. Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι πειράζει να υπογράψουν και άτομα που δεν είναι μέλη της συγκεκριμένης ομάδας. Αν κάποιος το θεωρεί πρόβλημα, μπορώ να βάλω "μέλη και φίλοι".

Ακολουθεί το κείμενο της επιστολής:



Spoiler



Ανοιχτή επιστολή προς τους ιδιοκτήτες θερινών κινηματογράφων στην Ελλάδα

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

Είμαστε μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που προσπαθούμε να συνδυάσουμε την ανάγκη μας για ψυχαγωγία με την ανάγκη μας να αναπνέουμε καθαρό αέρα, ελεύθερο από καπνό τσιγάρου. Αγαπάμε πολύ τον κινηματογράφο, και έχουμε ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία στα θερινά σινεμά, αυτόν τον ιδιαίτερο και όμορφο θεσμό, τόσο χαρακτηριστικό στη χώρα μας και ανάμνηση των παιδικών μας χρόνων.

Σας είμαστε ευγνώμονες για την προσφορά σας και σας συγχαίρουμε που εν μέσω κρίσης εξακολουθείτε να στηρίζετε αυτό το κομμάτι του πολιτισμού μας, τόσο καθιερωμένο στην πατρίδα μας ώστε να θεωρείται παράδοση. Επιθυμία μας είναι να συνεχίσουμε κι εμείς να σας στηρίζουμε με τη σταθερή παρουσία μας και για να το πετύχουμε αυτό, χρειαζόμαστε τη βοήθειά σας.

Σε όλους τους υπαίθριους χώρους, όπως αυτός των θερινών σινεμά, θεωρείται δεδομένο ότι το κάπνισμα επιτρέπεται απρόσκοπτα. Ωστόσο και σε έναν υπαίθριο χώρο, όταν κάποιος βρίσκεται κοντά σε καπνιστές, είναι επόμενο να αναπνεύσει μεγάλο μέρος του καπνού. Ιδίως στο σινεμά, όπου δεν έχει κανείς την ευχέρεια να μετακινηθεί ανά πάσα στιγμή, είναι πολύ συχνό το φαινόμενο να βρίσκεται καθηλωμένος κοντά σε καπνιστές και αναγκασμένος να εισπνέει τον καπνό των τσιγάρων τους. Η επιλογή μιας άκαπνης θέσης είναι δύσκολη, καθώς δεν μπορεί κανείς να γνωρίζει εκ των προτέρων αν οι διπλανοί του είναι καπνιστές ή όχι. Η εκ των υστέρων μετακίνηση δεν είναι εύκολη, ιδίως αν ο κινηματογράφος είναι σχετικά γεμάτος, και σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι άδικη για τον μη καπνιστή, που αναγκάζεται να επιλέξει μια θέση ίσως λιγότερο ευνοϊκή για να αποφύγει μια όχληση.

Σκεφτήκαμε μια πολύ απλή, πρακτική και εύκολα εφαρμόσιμη λύση: την καθιέρωση χώρου καπνιστών και μη καπνιστών.

Κάθε ιδιοκτήτης αίθουσας μπορεί να προσδιορίσει και να οριοθετήσει τους αντίστοιχους χώρους με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο ανάλογα με τη διαρρύθμιση της συγκεκριμένης αίθουσας. Μια προφανής και εύκολη διάκριση θα ήταν δεξιά και αριστερά από τον κεντρικό διάδρομο, ο οποίος υπάρχει στις περισσότερες αίθουσες. Σίγουρα εσείς μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε άλλους πιθανούς τρόπους διάκρισης.

Ως λάτρεις του θερινού σινεμά, θέλουμε να συνεχίσουμε να σας στηρίζουμε με την παρουσία μας και να χαιρόμαστε την ξεχωριστή γοητεία αυτών των χώρων. Ελπίζουμε ότι θα μας στηρίξετε κι εσείς, εξασφαλίζοντας έναν χώρο απαλλαγμένο από τον καπνό, ώστε να μπορούμε όλοι, καπνιστές και μη, να απολαμβάνουμε εξίσου τη μαγεία του κινηματογράφου.

[ονόματα όσων θέλουν]
Μέλη της ομάδας facebook «Ψυχαγωγία χωρίς καπνό»
Η ομάδα έχει πάνω από 5.000 μέλη στο facebook


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 8, 2018)

Άλλος ένας κύριος που υπερασπίζεται τον βαρύ εθισμό του με παραληρηματικά επιχειρήματα ότι δήθεν ομορφαίνει τη ζωή του και τον κάνει καλύτερο άνθρωπο.

«Όταν σπούδαζα στη Σορβόννη, άκουγα τα σεμινάρια του Ασδραχά μέσα σε σύννεφα καπνού, καθότι ο ιστορικός κάπνιζε αρειμανίως. Ουδείς φυσικά διανοήθηκε ποτέ να διαμαρτυρηθεί πως καταπατούνται τα ατομικά του δικαιώματα, διότι ήταν σε όλους αποδεκτά από αιώνες τα λόγια του Ουίλλιαμ Θάκερυ: «Οι άνθρωποι με πούρα στο στόμα τους έχουν μεγάλα φυσικά πλεονεκτήματα στις συζητήσεις. Τα διαλείμματα της σιωπής ποτέ δεν φαίνονται δυσάρεστα, διότι γεμίζουν από το φύσημα του καπνού. Τα συναισθήματα αποδίδονται με σοβαρό και άμεσο τρόπο. Το τσιγάρο φέρνει τον κοινωνικό συγχρωτισμό και απαλύνει διαμιάς τον ομιλητή και το θέμα πάνω στο οποίο συνομιλεί. Ανασύρει σοφία από τα χείλη του φιλοσόφου και κλείνει το στόμα του ανόητου. Γεννά ένα ύφος συζήτησης στοχαστικό, συνετό, καλοπροαίρετο και μη προσποιητό. Είναι ένας ευγενικός σύντροφος, ένα ευγενικό ερέθισμα, ένας δεσμός φιλίας».

Ο αντικαπνιστικός νόμος είναι απαράδεκτος και επιπλέον γελοίος και πρέπει πάραυτα να καταργηθεί, όπως έγινε στην Αυστρία και όπως φαίνεται να γίνεται και στη Γαλλία, όπου φτάσαμε να μπαίνουμε σε γαλλικό καφέ και αντί να βλέπουμε την εικόνα του Σαρτρ με το τσιγάρο στο στόμα, βλέπουμε βλοσυρούς πελάτες να πίνουν καφέ με σταυρωμένα χέρια, λες και βρίσκονται σε προθάλαμο νοσοκομείου.

Διότι, δεν είναι δυνατόν να είσαι στον πάγκο ενός μπαρ, να παραγγέλνεις ένα μπέρμπον και να μην μπορείς να ανάψεις το τσιγάρο σου και να μην μπορείς επίσης να προσφέρεις τσιγάρο στην κυρία που κάθεται δίπλα σου, δίνοντάς της και φωτιά. Επίσης, δεν είναι δυνατόν να τρως στο ρεστωράν και να απαγορεύεται να πίνεις στο τέλος έναν εσπρέσο, ανάβοντας το τσιγάρο σου. Η ένσταση πως αυτό προκαλεί καρκίνο των πνευμόνων στον διπλανό σου είναι τόσο εξωφρενική, όσο και η απαγόρευση της οδήγησης αυτοκινήτου που καπνίζει ή της χρήσης κινητού από τον διπλανό σου που ακτινοβολεί. Πρόκειται για κανονικές υστερίες.

Επιπλέον, το κάπνισμα είναι ατομικό δικαίωμα. Όπως και το μη κάπνισμα. Εάν ο Σπίρτζης καπνίζει στο πάνελ είναι δικαίωμά του. Ποιος υποχρέωσε τον θεατή να κάθεται και να τον ακούει; Ας φύγει. Μπορεί ο καθένας να παρακολουθεί ομιλίες μη καπνιζόντων ή να πίνει ποτά σε μπαρ χωρίς καπνό. Ο Σπίρτζης με τον Πολάκη έχουν το δικαίωμα να καπνίζουν ελευθέρως, δίχως να ρωτάνε τον δήμαρχο Τρικκαίων. Και επίσης έχουν το δικαίωμα να μην συμφωνούν με τον αντικαπνιστικό νόμο και να μην τον εφαρμόζουν, εφόσον τον θεωρούν παράλογο.
Όλοι είμαστε ελεύθεροι στην ανυπακοή. Και από την εποχή του Χριστού ακόμα περισσότερο. Πόσο μάλλον από την εποχή του ατομικού δικαιώματος.»

http://m.tvxs.gr/mo/i/255047/f/news/egrapsan-eipan/tsigaro-toy-spirtzi-kai-o-dimarxos-trikkaion.html


----------



## Lina (Mar 8, 2018)

Η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος δεν έγινε για την προστασία των ατομικών δικαιωμάτων και ελευθεριών των μη καπνιστών. Οι λόγοι για τους οποίους απαγορεύθηκε το κάπνισμα δεν είναι ηθικοί, αλλά οικονομικοί. Όπως πάρα πολλά άλλα πράγματα, ξεκίνησε από το εξωτερικό και από μελέτες που έδειχναν ότι το κόστος του καπνίσματος για το σύστημα υγείας και ασφάλισης ήταν δυσβάστακτο. Γι' αυτό το τσιγάρο τουλάχιστον στην Αμερική βρίσκεται υπό διωγμό εδώ και δεκαετίες. Αυτό βέβαια δεν αφαιρεί τίποτα από τη βασιμότητα της επιχειρηματολογίας κατά του τσιγάρου για λόγους υγείας. Απλά προσγειώνει κάποιους ρομαντικούς που θα ήθελαν το κίνητρο να μην είναι οικονομικό, αλλά ανθρωποκεντρικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2018)

Ας μην ανάγουμε όμως τα πάντα σε οικονομίστικο επίπεδο. Είναι εντελώς απάνθρωπη (και ταυτόχρονα ουτοπική και ανέφικτη) μια εικόνα όπου κάθε κυβέρνηση θα είχε ένα κομπιούτερ που θα της έλεγε αν τη συμφέρει σήμερα ή τον επόμενο μήνα να χάνονται άνθρωποι (και φόροι εισοδήματος και φόροι καπνού και φόροι εταιρειών και διαφημίσεων κλπ) από τη μία και από την άλλη να πληρώνει έξοδα θεραπείας κλπ. Πολύ περισσότερο αφού, όπως ειπώθηκε, οι απαγορεύσεις ξεκίνησαν από τις ΗΠΑ, που δεν έχει δα και το πιο διαδεδομένο και πολυδάπανο σύστημα δημόσιας υγείας.

Το αν χρησιμοποιήθηκε επικουρικά από κάποιους *και* αυτό το οικονομίστικο επιχείρημα δεν το ανάγει σε πρωτεύον.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 8, 2018)

Μα όλες οι προληπτικές κινήσεις που κάνει μια κυβέρνηση για να αποτρέψει κάποιες ασθένειες έχουν πάντα ΚΑΙ οικονομικό όφελος, αφού λιγότεροι θα αρρωστήσουν και θα πεθάνουν. Και τα εμβόλια έχουν οικονομικό όφελος για το σύστημα υγείας, αφού λιγότεροι θα νοσηλευτούν από βαριές αρρώστιες ή θα μείνουν ανάπηροι, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι κανένας πιστεύει ότι αυτός είναι ο πρωταρχικός λόγος που εμβολιαζόμαστε.


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2018)

To ζήτημα δεν είναι γιατί υπάρχει η απαγόρευση ή αν είναι καλός ο νόμος ή όχι. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι ο νόμος καταπατείται και οι παραβάτες χρησιμοποιούν γελοία επιχειρήματα για να δικαιολογηθούν.


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2018)

Αυτόν τον Απόστολο Διαμαντή τον θυμάμαι από τον καιρό που διάβαζα Προταγκόν, και είναι μια περίπτωση ημιτρόλ. Θα τον θυμάστε κι εσείς, εκτός και αν τους μπερδεύω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2018)

Costas said:


> Αυτόν τον Απόστολο Διαμαντή τον θυμάμαι από τον καιρό που διάβαζα Προταγκόν, και είναι μια περίπτωση ημιτρόλ. Θα τον θυμάστε κι εσείς, εκτός και αν τους μπερδεύω.



Δεν τον μπερδεύεις, αλλά το «τρολ» (και περισσότερο ακόμα το «ημιτρόλ») το θεωρώ ευφημισμό.


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2018)

Είπα να είμαι εύσχημος μέχρις ευφημίας! Τώρα, γιατί του δίνει βήμα ο Κούλογλου, δεν ξέρω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2018)

Costas said:


> Τώρα, γιατί του δίνει βήμα ο Κούλογλου, δεν ξέρω.



Επειδή είναι ποικιλοτρόπως «αντισυστημικός» — είναι η πιο πρόχειρη εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω για κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζω δα και τόσο καλά.


----------



## Earion (Mar 10, 2018)

Η πορεία από τρολ σε ημιτρόλ είναι αναβάθμιση, φαντάζομαι. Όπως το άλμα από θεός σε ημίθεος.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2019)

Στην προσπάθειά του ο Stanton Glantz να αποδείξει πως το άτμισμα είναι βλαβερό, κατάφερε να συνδέσει εμφράγματα ανθρώπων με το άτμισμα που ξεκίνησαν κατά μέσο όρο δέκα χρόνια *μετά *_αφότου _είχαν πάθει το έμφραγμα: :lol:https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/...ims-sexual-harassment-allegations/1676473001/


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2019)

Αυτοκόλλητο για να φοράτε όταν κυκλοφορείτε σε δημόσιο χώρο...









https://www.protothema.gr/politics/...tikos-nomos-sto-1142-oi-eponumes-kataggelies/


----------

